# The .strandberg* Thread



## Rook

For anyone who's on the (loooong) .strandberg* waiting list, here's the place to talk about your ideas for spec, but it'd also be cool if people could keep us all posted on progress of their order. It'd be cool if people let us know about their experience as they go through the process and that sort of thing too.

I for one am pretty recent on the list (a few days ), but here are a few of my ideas. I'm really into stripped down, very straightforward guitars at the moment, I'm rebelling slightly against PRS-like uber quilt tops in purple with gold hardware and the like. I want:
Swamp Ash body
6 string 
25-25.5" 
Maple neck thru
hardtail
Black hardware
DiMarzio Humbuckers (I love the idea of the Lace pickups and stuff but realistically a DiMarzio set would suit me better)

Topwise, I'll either leave it as is, Maple with Swamp Ash wings exposed, but more likely go for a natural flamed maple with a satin finish, I think natural satin maple looks great with black hardware.

I'm on the Decibel waiting list too, and will probably get one in a similar spec but no neck thru and I'll plum for a hannes bridge.

Let's hear from you folks!


----------



## technomancer

I'm on the waiting list for a 7. It will be a loooooong time from now 

That said I have some unique ideas for this one (well unique from the other Strandbergs so far), just waiting on some more feedback from Ola on an idea I had. Then I will promptly try to forget about it again until my name comes up on the list


----------



## Rook

I tried forgetting but every day I pick my computer up, come on here and go straight to the .stranberg* threads, haha.


----------



## Valennic

Out of curiosity how long is that waiting list now? I'm tempted to throw myself on it, but I'm wondering if I'd be in my late 20's by the time it happens.


----------



## WillDfx

^ ninja'd


----------



## Rook

I was quoted 'up to two years but potentially much less' by ola a few days ago.


----------



## Valennic

Fun111 said:


> I was quoted 'up to two years but potentially much less' by ola a few days ago.



Mother of god...the deposit is due upon signing up I'd imagine? Because that kinda makes me want to get on it ASAP

And  on the Decibel waiting list, I'm number 89. ;_______;

EDIT: Nevermind I can read, I'm signing my happy ass up.


----------



## technomancer

Nope, the waiting list is to place a build order. I was told 18-24 months before a deposit would be due.


----------



## Valennic

technomancer said:


> No the waiting list is to place a build order. I was told 18-24 months before a deposit would be due.



I got it 

I learned how to read right after I posted that question.


----------



## technomancer

Valennic said:


> I got it
> 
> I learned how to read right after I posted that question.


----------



## Valennic

To not derail the thread further...I kinda quickly thought up some specs for it. They'll definitely change within the next year. A lot. 

Body: Swamp Ash
Top: Wenge
Neck: 5 Pc Maple/wenge/maple/wenge/maple
Fretboard: Maple, 24 frets
Bolt on
Pups: Lace Alumitones
8 string
Scale: 27.5-25.5
Probably black hardware, maybe gold.

Unsure on that trapezoidal profile thing though. Anyone gotten to try one?


----------



## elq

I talked to Ola in July. I'm #25 on his build list. Rough expected delivery in March of 2012.

Specs - 
7 strings.
Neck through.
Swamp Ash body, chambered.
Wenge top. 
Rosewood neck.
Either trapezoidal or an intersecting plane neck profile. Leaning to IPN after a couple of styrofoam mock ups.
Ebony fretboard.
24 stainless frets.
something like a 25.5" to 24.5" scale
Black hardware.

Hopefully q-tuners will be in production again, and if so, a pair will be going in this guitar. not sure otherwise.


----------



## Valennic

elq said:


> I talked to Ola in July. I'm #25 on his build list. Rough expected delivery in March of 2012.
> 
> Specs -
> 7 strings.
> Neck through.
> Swamp Ash body, chambered.
> Wenge top.
> Rosewood neck.
> Either trapezoidal or an intersecting plane neck profile. Leaning to IPN after a couple of styrofoam mock ups.
> Ebony fretboard.
> 24 stainless frets.
> something like a 25.5" to 24.5" scale
> Black hardware.
> 
> Hopefully q-tuners will be in production again, and if so, a pair will be going in this guitar. not sure otherwise.



You.

Where the fuck. Do you get all of your money. For these builds. I've seen pics of the wood you're going to use on your Decibel, and I just have to say. Holy fuck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

My build is slated to start just before *elq*'s is to be completed, in February of 2012. 

While I have hammered out much of the spec's I am waiting on a little more input from Ola. As I've stated before, I REALLY don't want to deviate from much of what makes an EGS an EGS. Also, five months is a long time, so who knows what specs I'll change. 

Another factor is what the few wood suppliers that I've talked to (Thanks again Steve!) can get for me. I'm tracking down a few fairly rare pieces, nothing too insane, so that'll really determine a few aspects of the build. 

Here are some things that are 99.999999% set in stone:

8-String
Bolt-On Construction
Piezo Bridge
25" Scale on the high side of the fretboard.
Stainless Steel Frets
IPNP-DOWN Neck Profile

I have a lot of things up in the air on this, and I'm really on the edge of my seat to see what some third party contractors and innovators are going to be able to do. 

I will say this right now though, I am 100% fine with waiting on a fairly long build time. I'm really hoping to make this guitar special, not just in the range of existing and soon to be completed EGS, but in the sense that it will be a guitar that'll help realize a lot of my aspirations as a player. I am a young man, and have plenty of time on this world.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Max, 32 isn't young.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthtastic said:


> Max, 32 isn't young.



Good thing I'm not 32.


----------



## narad

I had a short thread of photoshopping concepts for my deposit, never posted the final result after tweaking the hues more:







Delivery around July/August.
Spec's are mostly identical to Tosin's, probably with exception of an ebony board, and maybe different pickups (but damn, I like the aesthetic in the photoshop). I'd like to use it more for classical compositions, probably mostly clean, seems like the alumitones are probably well-suited.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'm in the same boat as djpharoah (mesh, right?), it'll prolly be 2 years before my build starts. So specs will be different no doubt, but here's what Im on right now

-28-26.5" fanned 8 string
-maple and wenge neck through, ebony board
-at least the trapezoidal NP, dont know much about the intersecting plane profile yet.
-swamp ash body and myrtlewood top (I'll do some searching for a nice top 'tween here and then)
-We'll just have to see what kind of 8 string pickup is hot on the block by then 

pretty damn excited, and I kinda hope a good many people drop from the list or ola gets a few on staff. two years man 0_o


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Think of this way, the more guitars Ola is building the better yours will be because he gains more exp to level up after each build.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^Good "glass half full" possitive spin going on there


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> I'm in the same boat as djpharoah (mesh, right?), it'll prolly be 2 years before my build starts. So specs will be different no doubt, but here's what Im on right now



Same here, which is a good thing as right now I couldn't even swing the deposit 

I've talked to Ola by email a few times, just enough to confirm some basic options. Pretty much a 7 string with standard Strandberg shape and scale length... crossbred with a Steinberger M and Matt's Oni for construction 

Not sure about neck profile yet, I'll probably try models of the various options before making a decision when my order comes up.


----------



## F0rte

One of my teachers/close friends showing off a custom amp on a Strandberg I think it's #7..

He said it was one of the best guitars he's played and the best amp he has ever played on considering it was custom built.


----------



## Mwoit

Damnit, I've just emailed to be put on the waiting list.

If I actually decide to go with this, I'll have to sell off my Loomis and RG1527 to afford this. Well, I suppose with the waiting time, I'll have to save up at the same time!


----------



## Rook

^Exactly, I could have £0 now and even if my Decibel and Strandberg slots came up at the same time, if they take anywhere near as long as they say they will I'll be able to afford them both.


I don't know which I'm more excited about...


----------



## Rook

EDIT: Double post


----------



## sibanez29

AAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGHHH! DEJA VU!


[EDIT]: Aw, dang, my lame joke doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I subscribed to the list some 3 or so months ago, and am really looking forward for the whole process to start.
The contact with Ola is superfriendly and informative, he really is listening and interacting instead of just trying to convince you to do something he wants.
It seems to me, that he is really getting a shitload of preoders atm


----------



## Mwoit

I just got my email yesterday that I'm on the waiting list. w00t!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fuck it, I think I'll waitlist when I get home


----------



## technomancer

Stealthtastic said:


> Fuck it, I think I'll waitlist when I get home


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I really hope everyone on the waiting list is really going to get a guitar from Ola. I'd hate to think that some real buyers would be dissuaded from ordering because the list is so long due to people getting on it with no true intention to buy.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Thought the exact same thing, but in all honesty I know there's a metric ton of people on that list that wont get a build going, so I hopped on it anyway. I'd bet the actual wait time will be down a considerable amount when it's all said and done, I mean if one person drops that's probably at least a solid week gone of the wait time ya? either way, two years is going to suck, but I'd wait it out to get my hands on one of these, and I wouldn't do that for a Blackmachine


----------



## Valennic

glassmoon0fo said:


> Thought the exact same thing, but in all honesty I know there's a metric ton of people on that list that wont get a build going, so I hopped on it anyway. I'd bet the actual wait time will be down a considerable amount when it's all said and done, I mean if one person drops that's probably at least a solid week gone of the wait time ya? either way, two years is going to suck, but I'd wait it out to get my hands on one of these, and I wouldn't do that for a Blackmachine



This. It's sad but true. Sorta how Decibel's waiting list crested over 100 fuckin people the other day. That's just insane for a guy who has only released ONE guitar to date, I mean I'm happy for him, but it's gotta be overwhelming. At least he didn't pull a rico and accept the down payments for all of them a year or more in advance . 

Plus with Bulbs recent NGD threads on here and MG; that list is going to explode. I'm personally happy I jumped on before he broke the flood gates.


----------



## txisan

Hi from Spain.
I´m in the strandberg´s waiting list since last week.

Ola told me it would be about 15-18 months.....


----------



## txisan

By the way, not sure about the trapezoidal neck option. Some opinions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

txisan said:


> By the way, not sure about the trapezoidal neck option. Some opinions?


 
The more I read up on non-conventional neck profiles, namely on Rick Toone's site, the more I'm intrigued. In fact, I plan on getting a version of the Trapezoidal neck known as the Intersecting Plane Neck Profile, which is basically an offset Trapezoidal one. 

I've made some really rough mock ups using some foam I had left over at work, shaving it down with files and a knife to get different shapes, and the IPNP-DOWN seems to gel with the way I hold the guitar when standing. 

Though, one of the reasons I'm going for bolt-on construction for this build is that, if I wind up wanting a different profile, I could get a different neck. 

I'm also interested to see if Ola would be willing to try out a few more of Rick's ideas.


----------



## JP Universe

After much thought, Bulbs NGD has put me over the edge! This is my Next guitar for sure, just sent through specs to Ola

Neck Through Glued Top

Mahogany body

Standard 3 piece neck

Neck profile - undecided.

Maple fretboard, no inlays, SS frets

Scale length 25'

Bare Knuckles

Black EGS hardware

Quilt maple top


----------



## IB-studjent-

I'm on too, and a long wait it is. I'm going for a 7. 
Specs:
Koa top with mahogany body
bolt-on maple neck with rosewood FB, slightly fanned
orange hardware.
Should look awesome.


----------



## Rook

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really hope everyone on the waiting list is really going to get a guitar from Ola. I'd hate to think that some real buyers would be dissuaded from ordering because the list is so long due to people getting on it with no true intention to buy.



I agree, but at the same time, I can't see the guy being short of work for at least the next few years, and if he lasts a lot longer than that then he'll have to start considering entering a bigger business scenario I'd imagine (i.e. mass production), because I think not being able to keep up with orders when you're being hyped so much is a big brand killer.

BlackMachine, though obviously still busy, don't seem to get the same discussion and publicity as they did 4 or 5 years ago when they were so accessible. In my opinion anyway...


----------



## JP Universe

Bumping this thread, we need more people on the Strandberg waiting list!!! I'm number 57 and I can't wait till the day comes that Ola starts the build.... I dream about playing one at least once a week!!! I was originally going to get a 7 string but I think i'm going 'all out' and getting an 8 string that can do it all!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm 37 and 66.


----------



## JP Universe

I'm EXTREMELY tempted to jump on the waiting list again for a 7 string.... I've never been so into a guitar without playing one. I dunno what it is but this guitar speaks to me. My G/F (who never says anything about my guitars) 'that is a piece of art'


----------



## Lirtle

I'm #30 and #77. My build should be starting sometime in the near future. So excited.


----------



## JP Universe

Just emailed Ola for a 2nd build  

So worth it 

Looking into the neck options at the moment..... Rick Toones Intersecting plane profile looks the goods. I think it said something like 'If your playing style is like playing Holdsworth and Tosin..... Something like that. Guilty as charged.

Anyone else thinking of going colour hardware? I'm thinking of going blue


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JP Universe said:


> Just emailed Ola for a 2nd build
> 
> So worth it



Welcome to the club!


----------



## JP Universe

havn't told the mrs yet.... I'll tell her in 2 years hahahaha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JP Universe said:


> havn't told the mrs yet.... I'll tell her in 2 years hahahaha



Welcome to that club as well.


----------



## Lirtle

I'm sticking with black hardware for the first build.
Is anyone here going with the EndurNeck profile?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lirtle said:


> I'm sticking with black hardware for the first build.
> Is anyone here going with the EndurNeck profile?



I'm still considering it, the neck profile that is. 

I made some foam replicas of the TNP and IPNP and thought that the IPMP-Down profile was for me, but now I have to play around some more.


----------



## JP Universe

I'm definitely considering it..... the neck decision is the big one for me


----------



## mountainjam

Just caught this on fb. Dustie is now endorsed!?!


----------



## Lirtle

yeah for a little while now


----------



## Rojne

Im thinking of putting my name on the waitlist, for a 6 string build... I think, maybe a 7.. No, 8.. 6 string, damn it!
Can't make up my mind, but either way it would become my first custom if I 'waitlist' !


----------



## Fiction

Just sent Ola an email, finally decided to take the plunge on a custom, and a .Strandberg for my first 

I've been frothing over his guitars ever since I heard about them many a month ago, late nights, staring mindlessly at my computer at headless designs, and trying to conjure up what I would like in a guitar. The last 3 months I've had the specifications I've wanted in my head, and they haven't changed, so I decided to go for it as well as the non-stop praise Ola gets for his work, really helped me go for it. But apparently the waiting list is at 97 as of January 15th, I'd love to get #100


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fiction said:


> JBut apparently the waiting list is at 97 as of January 15th, I'd love to get #100



For what it's worth, waiting list number is not equivalent to build number. Between prototype/exhibition builds and the inevitable folks who drop off the list it's pretty much random at this point.


----------



## Fiction

MaxOfMetal said:


> For what it's worth, waiting list number is not equivalent to build number. Between prototype/exhibition builds and the inevitable folks who drop off the list it's pretty much random at this point.



I didn't really think of that, but thanks for ruining my dream 

Anyways, now to play the waiting game, a very long game, longer then monopoly.


----------



## Rook

Yeah, I was gunna say if there's any chance you might want a strandberg in the next few years, just get on the list. I'm number 40 something IIRC and I still have another 18 months waiting.


----------



## Rook

Looks like 15's up for sale with a new neck of your choice.

I've already emailed, the body's basically what I'd have chosen anyway.


----------



## Valennic

Yeah I'm number 54, and I'm fully prepared to accept the two years between now and then


----------



## JP Universe

MaxOfMetal said:


> For what it's worth, waiting list number is not equivalent to build number. Between prototype/exhibition builds and the inevitable folks who drop off the list it's pretty much random at this point.



Max is just jealous cause he's number 37 and 66 and he has no chance at the magical number 50 or 100 

I'm number 57 and now 106 so I have a REALLY good chance of landing one of them! 

Of course i'm kidding... I did dream I got number 50 about a month ago though... surprised it want a wet one


----------



## mikemueller2112

Ah fuck I just emailed him. Long wait, and I'm going to want one by the end of the wait. I'll just forget about it until then. Patience is lame.


----------



## Rook

JP Universe said:


> Max is just jealous cause he's number 37 and 66 and he has no chance at the magical number 50 or 100
> 
> I'm number 57 and now 106 so I have a REALLY good chance of landing one of them!
> 
> Of course i'm kidding... I did dream I got number 50 about a month ago though... surprised it want a wet one



I've been moved to slot 50 as it stands, and my build should come up before the end of the year according to my conversation with Ola yesterday.

I was in 48 but Misha's body rebuild and another demo guitar have pushed everyone back a few spots.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The way I figure, the longer the wait, the more cash I'll have to throw at upgrades.


----------



## Rook

Yeah I got to Ola first about buying Misha's old body with a new neck (as Swamp Ash/Walnut is probably what I'm gunna go for anyway) and in the end gave it up cos I won't be able to afford to put everything I want on it just yet.

Why have pizza when you can only get margarita eh?


----------



## Valennic

Fun111 said:


> I've been moved to slot 50 as it stands, and *my build should come up before the end of the year* according to my conversation with Ola yesterday.
> 
> I was in 48 but Misha's body rebuild and another demo guitar have pushed everyone back a few spots.



Looks like I'm working a LOT of overtime this fall


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm 37



We know max, its ok. You're just getting wiser.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> We know max, its ok. You're just getting wiser.





Before we know it you'll be trying to convince everyone I'm in my 50s.


----------



## JP Universe

Fun111 said:


> I've been moved to slot 50 as it stands, and my build should come up before the end of the year according to my conversation with Ola yesterday.
> 
> I was in 48 but Misha's body rebuild and another demo guitar have pushed everyone back a few spots.


 
I thought it would have been a lot longer than that! I should be around number 60 then which would mean a few months after you. Can't wait for my build to start!...... oh wait I can


----------



## Rook

My build should _start_ by the end of the year, I'm not sure how long his build times are, but I'm expecting anywhere from 3 to 6 months based on my conversations with him. I don't know if he's quit his job yet, but if not that'll speed things up.

Just to remind folks, you only pay the deposit when your build starts (works about $1000 US, 750&#8364;, £650) you then have 3-6 months to find the rest.

Just make sure you have at least the deposit hahaha.

Personally I'm going to give about £1500 in deposit, which should be over half the total sum. That way even if I end up with nothing left and I only have 3 months to wait in build time I will easily be cable to save the remaining cash. Easily as in not eating, the usual stuff 



Talking shop:

I've always wanted a slightly chambered (like a JPX 'slightly' though not so complex) Swamp Ash body, bolt on neck and DiMarzio pups. Haven't decided on 7 or 8 but I'll probably go 7 in the end.

I was debating a Macassar Ebony top because I think it would look amazing, anybody any thoughts on the effect that'll have on sound? How expensive is it as a wood compared to things like figured walnut?
Second, I want a D-Sonic 7 in the bridge (if of course I go 7), and I want to angle it slightly, I'm thinking the sound change from the misalignment will be offset slightly by the bar, but am still in two minds about it... Does anyone know if DiMarzio are willing to make one of pickups? i.e. an X2N style D-Sonic with two blades...

Maybe BKP will do me a Blade cold sweat or will release a Black Hawk 7...

EDIT: I made a crappy mockup

Macassar Ebony top (too light in colour IMO)
DiMarzio D Sonic and Air Norton - very carefully scaled - fanned/angled (fandangled haha)
Petrucci style 3-way
Blue bridge







I was very careful with how I scaled that and I actually think that'd be quite acceptable. I'd probably have the route for the pickups moved ever so slightly towards the bass side but yeah.

Also, I want purple hardware but couldn't find a picture so blue will do, I still like it haha. I'd have a darker top too, but that was the biggest jpeg I could find and it's still pixelated.

Made using Sketchbook Express for mac (free) layering each modification on top of the previous one and cutting it out with the eraser, I tried to correct the lighting differences on each photo used by just using a 50% opacity paint brush and just darkening them slightly.

Double Edit

I was curious so I made a stripped down looking one too with a plain Swamp Ash body. I kinda like it actually.






And with a black bridge and no Petrucci switch


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> My build should _start_ by the end of the year, I'm not sure how long his build times are, but I'm expecting anywhere from 3 to 6 months based on my conversations with him. I don't know if he's quit his job yet, but if not that'll speed things up.
> 
> Just to remind folks, you only pay the deposit when your build starts (works about $1000 US, 750, £650) you then have 3-6 months to find the rest.
> 
> Just make sure you have at least the deposit hahaha.
> 
> Personally I'm going to give about £1500 in deposit, which should be over half the total sum. That way even if I end up with nothing left and I only have 3 months to wait in build time I will easily be cable to save the remaining cash. Easily as in not eating, the usual stuff



Has he actually told you 3 to 6 months for a build? 

In all the conversations I've had with Ola the fastest build time I was quoted for an EGS 8 was 12 months. 

If you look through his blog you'll see that 13, 14, and 15 were started around February/March of 2011, and weren't completed till December 2011/January 2012. 

That was also when Ola had far fewer builds in queue.


----------



## Rook

MaxOfMetal said:


> Has he actually told you 3 to 6 months for a build?
> 
> In all the conversations I've had with Ola the fastest build time I was quoted for an EGS 8 was 12 months.
> 
> If you look through his blog you'll see that 13, 14, and 15 were started around February/March of 2011, and weren't completed till December 2011/January 2012.
> 
> That was also when Ola had far fewer builds in queue.



That's what I was told too, the 12ish month build time, and I can't remember how we got to 6 monthsish, I think I asked about him doing his guitars full time. I'll try find the email.

EDIT: Just reread the emails. It came from the prospect of buying #15 with a new neck, which he said he would complete in 2 months at the longest, hopefully less time and the conversation came from that.


----------



## Watty

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really hope everyone on the waiting list is really going to get a guitar from Ola. I'd hate to think that some real buyers would be dissuaded from ordering because the list is so long due to people getting on it with no true intention to buy.



This....

I think it ultimately comes down to the whole idea that in this day and age of credit cards and bank loans, people think that they can afford things they can't. (Hell, we actually touched on this in my college Anthro class yesterday...) If you wait list with the intention of saving from the day you appear on it, what happens when your slot comes up and you're nowhere near ready to pay even the deposit?

I would think that it should be a good faith argument that would dictate that you should have the deposit set aside ready to go from the moment you ask to be put on the wait list; eliminates head aches for both you and builder down the road and it means you're not stretching yourself financially. I can't imagine anything worse than taking delivery on a custom you waited a year or more for only to have to sell it because you couldn't actually afford it...

I understand that not everyone can drop $4000+ on a custom instrument and would therefore need to develop a savings/payment plan, but I think that says more about the state of your decision to get a spend custom and less about the bandwagon attitude in signing up for a list with nothing in your pocket. I think it was summed up in another thread where the OP said he wanted a custom 8 and was going to drop $5500 2 years down the road. The question that arose was, why a custom? I think all the people wanting a build from Ola and others need to seriously consider this before signing up for the list as I would think it gives a false sense of inflation to Ola's workload regardless of whether or not he will actually have a steady stream of customers.

-B


----------



## Rook

deep


----------



## 0 Xero 0

How did you all figure out what number you were in line? I got on the waiting list on the 12 or so so I would imagine I'm somewhere south of 100 or so. I'm somewhat unsure on specs. I really like the aggressive, clear sounds Misha usually goes for, but I don't want to copy the instrument for originality's sake and to give Ola something different to work with, haha. I was thinking about a swamp ash body with some slight chambering to make it a bit more resonant without sacrificing tightness, a maple neck with rosewood/carbon fiber stringers, and some sort of figured maple fingerboard. This will be an egs 7 with a 25.75-24.75" fan so it won't be too much. The thing I'm struggling with is the top. I was thinking about cocobolo or snakewood but I'll have to see what the upcharge will be for those. I love the walnut tops, but I don't want to do the same thing quite a few others have already done. I know the aformentioned two tops are more dense than walnut, but I think that could be pretty interesting. I'm excited!


----------



## Watty

Fun111 said:


> Exactly, I could have £0 now and even if my Decibel and Strandberg slots came up at the same time, if they take anywhere near as long as they say they will I'll be able to afford them both.





Fun111 said:


> deep



Seeing your first post and then mine could make it seem like I'm ragging' on your attitude, but know that I'm not trying to be confrontational or anything. 

I just really think that having enough people wait listed with a similar attitude is going to cost Ola a significant amount of time down the road. Instead of having a customer he can contact and hear back from in a day or so about beginning their build, he now has to wait to hear whether or not you can even afford the deposit.


----------



## Rook

I 'liked' your post, didn't think you were ragging until you quoted me. Now I get the impression you're doing that thing where people say 'I don't mean to be offensive but...' and then say something offensive.

The point I was making in what you posted is that the wait time is very long, not that I didn't have any money  As I said, I hadn't considered you may be directing anything at myself until you quoted me. 

Anyway, that aside, overt much agree with Max, however I can't see that Ola's going to waste _that_ much time on people flaking out. Surely if you can't afford the deposit when your number's up you just don't have THE conversation (the one all gear sluts look forward to) and Ola moves on. Tbh, people dropping out works well in my favour, I'd take my slot next week of I could, the GAS is overwhelming. Definitely see you point though. But hey, if he's taking the length of time he's saying to build his guitars and commits to say 5 at a time, an awful lot of people would have to drop out for him to lose money, and the whole time people drop out, people such myself and Max slide one step further up the list.

I have to say, I'm far more worried about how long my second will take than my first, I got lucky with my slot I feel.


----------



## Watty

Fun111 said:


> I 'liked' your post, didn't think you were ragging until you quoted me. Now I get the impression you're doing that thing where people say 'I don't mean to be offensive but...' and then say something offensive.
> 
> The point I was making in what you posted is that the wait time is very long, not that I didn't have any money  As I said, I hadn't considered you may be directing anything at myself until you quoted me.



Well, I did say I didn't mean to be confrontational; offensive is a whole other issue entirely. And I suppose the monetary comment's fair, but why say "you could have nothing now" (thus proving my earlier point) "and I could still afford them when they come up." Not to say anything about you personally, but my comment was directed at that mentality.



Fun111 said:


> Anyway, that aside, overt much agree with Max, however I can't see that Ola's going to waste _that_ much time on people flaking out. Surely if you can't afford the deposit when your number's up you just don't have THE conversation (the one all gear sluts look forward to) and Ola moves on. Tbh, people dropping out works well in my favour, I'd take my slot next week of I could, the GAS is overwhelming. Definitely see you point though. But hey, if he's taking the length of time he's saying to build his guitars and commits to say 5 at a time, an awful lot of people would have to drop out for him to lose money, and the whole time people drop out, people such myself and Max slide one step further up the list.



My issue is that he has to wait to hear back from folks. If you get an email saying your spot is up, you might try to scramble to come up with the cash you should have set aside before wait listing in an effort to prevent him from passing you by. Now, might it not be more than a few day's time? Perhaps. However, due to the nature of this business, I think even having to wait that few days for on the order of 100 people can certainly add up and negatively affect his work flow. 

On another note, I think a lot of folks who see all the customs running through here think they need to buy one to feel validated and thus deter the real customers from as zealous an attempt at initial contact with a luthier because they see such a large number of wait listed people. Long story short, if you like a production guitar, why spring for a custom and quite possibly stress your financial health in addition to impacting a luthier's ability to adequately serve his...erm, paying, customers.

Regardless of the pseudo rant here, I can't wait to see all of the strand berg guitars soon to be pumping through here!

-B


----------



## Fiction

The reason I did put my name down on the waiting list even though right now I can't afford it, is because I actually worked out my finances, and made sure I could have the funds saved up in the next 12 months, even though it will most likely be 2-3 years before my name came up.

If I didn't work that out, I wouldn't of bothered, just "in-case" and if something happens where I have to dip into the fund and my slot comes up, I'll just ask if I could be put back 10 slots or so and explain the situation, rather than just give him the run around trying to scrounge up the money and if that's not fine, bad luck for me. If people just put it in, just in case they might want a strandberg in the future and they decide they don't or can't, i'm sure they'll just reply with a simple "Thanks Ola for the offer, but unfortunately x has happened, carry on".

I think you're making it out to be a bit of a bigger deal than it actually is. Even if he is out 3 days waiting for an e-mail, in a batch of 5 guitars, he still has 4 to work on until the fifth possible buyer replies.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not to mention you'll be protected from price changes if you put down a deposit asap, Ola's prices seem relatively cheap for what you're getting, namely custom made hardware!


----------



## Lirtle

I've been bothering him to send me a deposit link for a while now. I would really like to pay it off. 

I agree with some of the arguments in here though. Potential customers that take olas time asking questions and talking specs slow down the process for the rest of us.


----------



## Rook

^that's the key thing in my opinion, it's _part_ of the process, and I'm sure Ola's accounts for it.

If I were in Ola's position and someone couldn't cough up, I'd give them one do-over and allow them a second try in 10 slots time or just tell them to get a new slot and move on. I really don't think he's going to mind people passing on their slots as it means he can come back to people further up his list sooner. I think I even have an email from him saying something to that end.

Can we go back to talking about guitars?


----------



## Fiction

I'll post my specs to start off the return of the guitar talk 

7 String 
Bolt On 
Swamp Ash Body 
Walnut Top w/ F Hole 
3 Piece Maple with Carbon Fiber Laminates 
Natural Finish 
Conventional Neck Shaping, a Low D would be nice (May consider one of the others, but for now I've just got this until I can make some mockups and talk to ola about it) 
Birds Eye Maple Fretboard 
20-22" Radius 
Luminlay Side Markers 
24 Jumbo Frets 
27 - 25.5" Fan / Neutral 7th Fret 
ColdSweat Pickups 
Black Hardware

I've always been a fan of natural guitars, and ever since I laid eyes on a swamp ash body I've wanted one for their insane grain, and the tonality seems to be fairly broad and right up my alley. I'm going for a nice subtle fan, to help with the B whilst maintaining the feel I'm already used to on the higher strings. Maple board for a nice bright snappy tone, I've always preferred the sound of maple compared to rosewood and ebony, and birds eye because it gives me shivers in private places


----------



## Lirtle

#30 
8-string 
bolt on
Arm bevel 
Swamp Ash 
Top from stock (will decide when build starts)
Rosewood/Purple Heart Neck 
Rosewood board
27.5-26 fan
Stainless Frets 
Face inlays 
Endurneck
Hopefully slanted bkps
Leather gig bag


----------



## Fiction

Actually I will add, I'm going for Coldsweats if the slanted pickups, uh, pick up. If not, I'll look at Lace Bars or find other alternatives.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

As far as pickups are concerned, I'm going for an 8-string with a pretty large (relatively speaking) fan, so I'm DEFINITELY going with soapbar pickups of some sort, likely Lace as they sound good and are included in the price. 

The fact of the matter is, even though I've played and owned several guitars with the wood combo I'm looking to use, I still haven't played _this_ particular guitar, so I'm going to hold off on extra pricey, custom pickups just quite yet. As tempting as it may be to get a set of custom Nordstrand or Vintage Vibe pickups, I just wouldn't know what to ask for. 

As for passive sized pickups, been there, done that. I have a fanned 8-string with passive sized pickups and it's just been a pain to try and look for options for replacement that don't cost an arm and a leg. Everything has to be custom, and once you get them you still run the risk of them not sounding as good as you hoped, not to mention you're now stuck with pickups that only fit your guitar (or others with the EXACT same fan, perpendicular fret, string spacing, things that are VERY far from from being standardized at this time). In fact, down the road, I'm probably going to route my current 8-string for soapbars. 

I'd rather be open to using three or four decades worth of bass pickup options, as well as some great guitar oriented bars.


----------



## Rook

^See I was thinking that, which is why I went with a couple of safe options - I.e stock fan size and some pickups I'm very familiar with. I want to try new stuff, just not on somethin I'll have waited this long for and spent this much on.

Loving the swamp ash fan base here, it's quickly become my favourite body wood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> ^See I was thinking that, which is why I went with a couple of safe options - I.e stock fan size and some pickups I'm very familiar with. I want to try new stuff, just not on somethin I'll have waited this long for and spent this much on.
> 
> Loving the swamp ash fan base here, it's quickly become my favourite body wood.



I've been doing a lot of tinkering with foam blocks, FretFind2D print outs, etc. and I'm 90% sure I'm going to like the specs I'm choosing. I'm going with woods that I'm pretty familiar with, and having them chosen not only by Ola but by an independent wood shop known for supplying high quality guitar woods, with an onsite luthier. 

I could just go the "safe" route, but I'd rather get something very unique. Said and done, it's only another $1k or so between getting something safe and getting something truly different, even more different than anything Ola has made up to this point. 

Worse case scenario I have Ola build me a new neck, though I do have a second build slot so I could "fix" any issues there. I've already budgeted every cent I'll need for this build, even if his build times do magically shrink down to a few months (which I just plainly don't see happening). I have plenty of time till my build starts. There are close to 40 ahead of me. Even if all but 20 back out, I'll have (if he still sticks to five at a time) I'll still have well over a year before my build even starts. Though, I have a couple grand waiting in my PayPal ready to go for him.

The fact of the matter is, you're ALWAYS running a risk buying a guitar in this manner, as in before it even exists.


----------



## Rook

That's very fair.


I'm glad I have a lot of time to think about this, and I have a BRJ arriving in the meantime with a few options I've not had before (rosewood neck and ss frets for example, though they're least of my worried). The specs i'm buying a Strandberg for; lightweight, fan, DAT BRIDGE, swamp ash, rosewood, Endurneck, purple hardware etc I'm sticking with, the rest is just a case of do I stick to a formula I know works (DS7 and AN7 with 3 way and vol) or do it push it - was considering the Cold Sweats which I could get skewed to fit the fanned bridge pickup route, getting a bigger fan, an 8th string.

I also considered a solid/metallic paint finish at one point but I'm kinda loving the wood.


----------



## Lirtle

I was thinking about a burst for awhile. Might still do one depending on the top wood I choose. 
In other news, I contacted ola today to make sure the number "30" would be engraved on my guitar despite demos and changes that have affected the order of production.


----------



## Rook

^not likely, my number's gone up a couple of times now.


----------



## Lirtle

Fun111 said:


> ^not likely, my number's gone up a couple of times now.



No, he confirmed that he would


----------



## JP Universe

Just emailed Ola regarding payment. One thing I didn't keep in mind was that if you wanted to pay as you go as the build commences, each time you deposit money into his account the international transfer fee or paypal fees will apply each time. Just left this here in case anyone was considering how they would pay for it.


----------



## Lirtle

I think he's saying buyers have the option of paying as the build progresses as opposed to first deposit and final deposit. I think that's what he meant.


----------



## Fiction

I think it's more about PayPal charging you the 3% goods fee.


----------



## JP Universe

^ Edited 

Anyways moving on.....


----------



## Lirtle

ahh should have read that over again.


----------



## Lirtle

Is anyone else here doing the baritone hybrid? I'm curious to hear what people think about it. I'm sort of on the fence because it seems like a great idea but also seems like it might be obtrusive when playing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lirtle said:


> Is anyone else here doing the baritone hybrid? I'm curious to hear what people think about it. I'm sort of on the fence because it seems like a great idea but also seems like it might be obtrusive when playing.



I thought about it, but at the end of the day I rather add 1" to the fan, and then just have the full frets. Nothing would be stopping my from down tuning the lower string or two and then capo'ing the entire fretboard. 

Perhaps if Ola had a design similar to what Rick Toone is doing, and Phil Kubicki already did, regarding an "instant capo" design I'd be more open to it. 

Perhaps, if by the time my second build slot comes around and there still isn't a suitable fanned trem design (still crossing my fingers) I'll go for a parallel fretted 7-string with a trem.


----------



## JamesM

JP Universe said:


> Just emailed Ola regarding payment. One thing I didn't keep in mind was that if you wanted to pay as you go as the build commences, each time you deposit money into his account the international transfer fee or paypal fees will apply each time. Just left this here in case anyone was considering how they would pay for it.



Isn't the fee just a percentage though? If so, it doesn't matter how many times you pay, the fee totals will still just end up adding to the same as a single transfer. 

3%*(2+3+5)= 0.3

3%*(10)= 0.3


----------



## Lirtle

The Armada said:


> Isn't the fee just a percentage though? If so, it doesn't matter how many times you pay, the fee totals will still just end up adding to the same as a single transfer.
> 
> 3%*(2+3+5)= 0.3
> 
> 3%*(10)= 0.3



Yeah, It doesn't make any difference


----------



## Valennic

Lirtle said:


> Is anyone else here doing the baritone hybrid? I'm curious to hear what people think about it. I'm sort of on the fence because it seems like a great idea but also seems like it might be obtrusive when playing.



I'm going to go for it. I think having that extra low end will be really, really neat, and on top of it, I've already sort of experimented with what the tuning would be like on my 7, and I really dig the extra depth without really changing the fingerings for standard chords, just giving me the option for more low end when I choose it.


----------



## JP Universe

The Armada said:


> Isn't the fee just a percentage though? If so, it doesn't matter how many times you pay, the fee totals will still just end up adding to the same as a single transfer.
> 
> 3%*(2+3+5)= 0.3
> 
> 3%*(10)= 0.3


 

Apparantly if you deposit lower amounts of money into peoples accounts the percentage is higher? I'm just going off what Ola told me


----------



## Lirtle

Well if that's the case I feel good about paying for 2/3 of the guitar as a deposit


----------



## JamesM

JP Universe said:


> Apparantly if you deposit lower amounts of money into peoples accounts the percentage is higher? I'm just going off what Ola told me



That's very possible, he'd know better than I. I was just confused.


----------



## Rook

MaxOfMetal said:


> I thought about it, but at the end of the day I rather add 1" to the fan, and then just have the full frets. Nothing would be stopping my from down tuning the lower string or two and then capo'ing the entire fretboard.
> 
> Perhaps if Ola had a design similar to what Rick Toone is doing, and Phil Kubicki already did, regarding an "instant capo" design I'd be more open to it.
> 
> Perhaps, if by the time my second build slot comes around and there still isn't a suitable fanned trem design (still crossing my fingers) I'll go for a parallel fretted 7-string with a trem.



This was kind of my thinking, and I debated something like this:

SpiderCapo Guitar Capo | Alternative Tunings Capo | Partial Capo | Acoustic Guitar Capo

But still... Like I said before about not pushing it too much...

Who knows. It would be really awesome, but I'd feel a little like I was adding features for the sake of it 

Also as said before, my bank charges £10 per international direct bank transfer and it takes 4 days or so. You get infinitely better exchange rates - at that kind of money you're getting pretty close to trade rates - but if you're making multiple transfers it can start getting expensive. I plan on paying as a big a deposit I can and paying the difference in one go rather than graduating it, once I know exact values I'll go to my bank and compare rates.

Put into context, I paid for my Mayones by bank transfer and saved about £70 over what paypal wanted to send the same number of .


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I posted a possible list of my build, but I'll put it in a more formal layout.

-7 String EGS
-Bolt-on neck
-Body - swamp ash
-Top - curly walnut
-Arm Bevel + Belly Carve
-5 piece neck with maple and rosewood
-Oil Finish
-Neck profile - I'm not really sure on this one. I'll probably go with something similar to a wizard style profile
-Fretboard - maple
-Radius - 20", potentially 16-20"
-Stainless steel medium-jumbo frets
-Scale - I think the 25.75-24.75"
-Pickups - bareknuckle holy diver (b) / mule (n)
-Hardware - Silver with black knobs
-Controls - I'll probably have a layout similar to the demo Ola made for namm (#22)

I'm not sure what top I should get. I'm pretty sure claro walnut would give me tones I'd like, but I want to do something a bit different so I'm stuck between snakewood or cocobolo. They're both about 40% more dense than walnut so they should bring out the highs and lows well while the low density of swamp ash combined with the low overall mass and weight of the guitar should round out the mids fairly well. What are you all getting?


----------



## Fiction

Ola just posted on facebook he's finalizing a project with a link to true temperament Frets.. So there's anther option to think about, possibly 

Anyone considering it, if it is available?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fiction said:


> Ola just posted on facebook he's finalizing a project with a link to true temperament Frets.. So there's anther option to think about, possibly
> 
> Anyone considering it, if it is available?



Not sure if they can do it on fanned frets, at least I've never seen it on such. 

It's likely a pretty costly upgrade, seeing as ordering a basic neck from TT costs ~$1k. 

I'm interested, but not too interested.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Saw that post too about the TT frets. Don't think they have a system for 7/8 string guitars, and it kind of limits you to your tuning. I'd gladly buy one if my tree started sprouting $20s, but the likeliness of that is pretty slim.

Awesome concept, but it really limits your use of the guitar. I'm not blowing that kind of money on a one-trick-pony.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah I was about to ask whether they accommodated 7/8s. I figured it wouldn't work for fanned though.

I won't be getting them, I think intonation is already fine enough, and wouldn't feel comfortable diving into something like that without testing.


----------



## txisan

Ola, told me in facebook, mine was #48, but it seems numbers changes....

Still thinking about the neck profile. That´s the question...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

txisan said:


> Ola, told me in facebook, mine was #48, but it seems numbers changes....
> 
> Still thinking about the neck profile. That´s the question...


 
Waiting List Spot =/= Build/Guitar Number

For instance, my first waiting list spot is 37. I'm not going to be getting guitar 37 as 36 people before me can potentially opt out, and that he could start building Prototype/Endorsement guitar which supercede those on the waiting list.


----------



## kcyrowolf

Just got on the waiting list, #123, NICE. Now at least I have a couple of years to put money aside and decide what I actually want Ola to make!


----------



## Lirtle

just paid my deposit. stoooooked.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

niccccccccce! did he mention a roundabout build time, and did you lay down any specs? super interested in the process so I dont get caught not knowing whats going on. Think my spot is in the 60s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lirtle said:


> just paid my deposit. stoooooked.



Awesome, man! Congrats!

If you were 30 and put in a deposit it shouldn't be too long before my number comes up.


----------



## Lirtle

I'm actually not sure when my build is due to start. He said i should be in he next batch though. I usually like to pay my deposits off a little early so i dont have cash burning a hole in my pocket.

Specs are as follows(subject to change of course):

#30 
8-string 
bolt on
Arm bevel 
Swamp Ash 
Top from stock (will decide when build starts)
Rosewood/Purple Heart Neck 
Rosewood board
27.5-26 fan
Stainless Frets 
Face inlays 
Endurneck
Hopefully slanted bkps
Leather gig bag


----------



## elq

hrm. I'm #25 and haven't heard from Ola in a while. I should email him


----------



## Rook

^woah man, he just finished 23, wanna trade places? 

How do you do it?! Consistently be 1 step ahead of the game aha

Also, #123? Holy shit, suddenly 50 seems pretty frickin good!

I've seriously never been so excited about anything in my life, this guitar is gunna be a be-all-and-end-all for me. I'd sell everything I have (cept the Axe FX) for it if I had to. I'm not going to though, and this won't be the last guitar I buy hahaha


----------



## elq

I got on the list before the Bulb induced flood 

Like Lirtle my guitar will be part of the next batch. Yay!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I think it was a Tosin-induced flood, I know it aint important but Im just sayin. And yes, I know exactly how salty Tosin's balls are


----------



## elq

Tosin already had his hybrid barritone when I sent my first email to Ola (but it was Chris Letchford's that inspired me to write). But I would agree that the combined Bulb & Tosin effect on Ola wait list was dramatic


----------



## Rook

I think even I was in before bulb's reveal, I got on in September. I wish I'd got on in April when I first saw them...


----------



## Ganges

Just slid onto the list at #124.


----------



## JP Universe

I got in straight after that Bulb NGD. I was umming and arring and jumped on. Now I want this guitar more than anything i've ever wanted...... Suddenly my number 57 spot seems awesome now


----------



## Rook

Bump:

Thought I'd share the email exchange I had with Ola today which answers a couple of I'd imagine common questions:

(FYI I'm slot 50 so if you know you're number you can gauge a rough delivery time based on that)



> Hi Nick,
> *build time is usually about 3 months.* I really can't say anything reliable about the wait time at this time - I'm planning several things to speed up, but until the pieces fall into place, I would rather not guess.
> 
> But you are welcome to sign up for a second spot.
> 
> Best,
> Ola
> 
> 
> --
> ..strandberg* - headless, multi-scale and extended range guitars crafted to your unique requirements
> .strandberg* Guitars | Headless, multi-scale and extended range guitars crafted for your unique requirements
> Strandberg Guitarworks | Facebook
> Development blog: Strandberg Guitarworks
> 
> Meet us at MusikMesse Frankfurt 2012 - booth #4.1 E37 - with Leqtique
> 
> *from me*
> 
> Hi Ola,
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> First, you said in your last email (below) my build should start before the new year at least, what's you build time?
> 
> Second of all, what's the wait on new orders? I'm tempted to pick up a second spot in the queue now so I've got some time between deliveries but not too long.
> 
> Thanks, hope you're well,
> 
> Nick


----------



## elq

FYI - I (and I assume a few other people) got an email from Ola tonight with a spec-sheet form to fill out as our builds are coming up. Yay!


----------



## narad

elq said:


> FYI - I (and I assume a few other people) got an email from Ola tonight with a spec-sheet form to fill out as our builds are coming up. Yay!



Yup, same here. Between this and the Viks we should join a synchronized build team.


----------



## technomancer

I figure I'll see one of those sheets in about 18 months


----------



## StevenC

Hi guys, this my first post and seems an appropriate place to put it.
I'm on the list for an 8 string, and have been since early September, when I was given the wait list position of #35, which may have changed since then. With such a long wait list I'm really tempted to get another number, or two. But for now here are my current specs:

8 string
Swamp ash body
Padauk and maple neck though
Ebony fretboard
SS frets
Cocobolo top
27"-25.5
IPNP or EndurNeck


----------



## narad

BTW, was anyone ever hands-on with that ribbed-for-your-hands'-pleasure style groove-neck? With Ola I'm tempted to try every innovation, but I'm really on the fence whether I would actually like that one.


----------



## Syriel

Ohh the .strandberg* thread. A good place to spend time while drooling over the wait for your actual build. 

Since it's the appropriate place, I'll post my "current" spec ideas up. I might change some overtime.

Body Wood : Mahogany
Neck Wood : Mahogany
Fingerboard Wood : Ebony-Maple-Ebony 3 piece ( if possible )
Neck Shape : Willing to try out Ola's EndurNeck
Strings : 8
Scale : 25 - 26.75
Hardware Color : Either Gold / Black / Red
Pickups : Custom Duncans / Bareknuckles, H-S-H config.
Other : Thinking of MAYBE having a pickguard so I could swap to different PU configurations.


----------



## Rook

StevenC said:


> Hi guys, this my first post and seems an appropriate place to put it.
> I'm on the list for an 8 string, and have been since early September, when I was given the wait list position of #35, which may have changed since then. With such a long wait list I'm really tempted to get another number, or two. But for now here are my current specs:
> 
> 8 string
> Swamp ash body
> Padauk and maple neck though
> Ebony fretboard
> SS frets
> Cocobolo top
> 27"-25.5
> IPNP or EndurNeck



I was 34 in September! Lol

You're build may well come up october-december this year.

Can't wait to see a few more members here get these into their hands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm 37, at least as far I know.  

My build was slated to start around now, but it's looking like Ola is a tad behind, which is to be expected. It's giving me time to source some particular materials, so I'm appreciating the added lead time. 

I'm excited to see the published waiting list.


----------



## StevenC

Fun111 said:


> I was 34 in September! Lol
> 
> You're build may well come up october-december this year.
> 
> Can't wait to see a few more members here get these into their hands.



I figure if that's the case it could be a very good excuse to go to NAMM. But I'm going to cover my ears and chant lalala, hoping it'll be ready around October.


----------



## Rook

Ready by October? Don't get me dreaming! You'll probably be starting around then though .

Has anybody considered a solid finish but me?

I'm really not into wood _that_ much and I think rosewood on white looks amazing....

No...?


----------



## technomancer

Fun111 said:


> Ready by October? Don't get me dreaming! You'll probably be starting around then though .
> 
> Has anybody considered a solid finish but me?
> 
> I'm really not into wood _that_ much and I think rosewood on white looks amazing....
> 
> No...?



Let's just say there will probably be no visible wood in mine and leave it at that


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Fun111 said:


> I think rosewood on white looks amazing


 
My thoughts EXACTLY. Just picked up a rosewood necked jp6 in pearl white, and as of now that's my specs for a kxk 8 scale if I can gather up the coin for the full rosewood neck. Good taste man


----------



## Rook

^nice man, my BRJ order is rosewood neck on pearl white.

I know what woods I want for tone but I don't see it looking particularly satisfying haha, I hope there are a few more solid finishes before mine comes up. The bari hybrid that Al Mu'min has looks pretty sweet.


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hi guys, just thought I'd show my face! I hope it's not trolling 

Anyway, yesterday, I sent out an e-mail to the 10 next people on the wait list, starting the dialog about wood choices so that I can get materials in place. I have been doing batches of 3-4, but will try to increase the build pace now after having done lots of planning. 

Last week I sent out a message to everyone on the wait list, asking them to re-confirm their spot and if I had their permission to publish their name and position (and a few more questions). The deadline to respond is April 15, so shortly after that, the wait list will go public.

I look forward to working with you all!


----------



## Rook

Trolling? 

I think it's great that you take the time to show your face here, thanks for the update


----------



## JP Universe

Thanks for the update Ola!


----------



## Syriel

Ah Ola. Great of you to drop by. I know my build is still a long way from now, but I'm so excited to work with you. Especially since I got to talk to you in person. 

Rey here, cheers from Japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ola_strandberg said:


> Hi guys, just thought I'd show my face! I hope it's not trolling
> 
> Anyway, yesterday, I sent out an e-mail to the 10 next people on the wait list, starting the dialog about wood choices so that I can get materials in place. I have been doing batches of 3-4, but will try to increase the build pace now after having done lots of planning.
> 
> Last week I sent out a message to everyone on the wait list, asking them to re-confirm their spot and if I had their permission to publish their name and position (and a few more questions). The deadline to respond is April 15, so shortly after that, the wait list will go public.
> 
> I look forward to working with you all!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I just checked out the list today and I'm number 63. I was expecting to be somewhere in the 90s so I'm stoked! I need to finish deciding what top and neck profile I want still


----------



## glassmoon0fo

you know, everyone's number is about 27 or so positions higher than it would have been, because he started the count over, so technically you probably are around number 90 . I thought the same thing about my position, but meh, your on the list man!


----------



## Scattered Messiah

So, time to reanimate the thread, Ola has publicated the waitlist:
Wait List | .strandberg* Guitars
Just thought some might wanna know

Pretty cool, so I'm def. in the next batch, nice to see this.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I need some thoughts on my current specs. Here they are:

-7 String EGS
-Bolt-on neck
-Body - swamp ash
-Top - curly walnut
-Arm Bevel + Belly Carve
-5 piece neck, maple with ebony stringers
-Oil Finish
-Neck profile - Undecided
-Fretboard - birdseye maple
-Radius - 20", potentially 16-20"
-Stainless steel medium-jumbo frets
-Scale - 25.75-24.75"
-Pickups - bareknuckle holy diver (b) / mule (n)
-Hardware - Silver with black knobs
-Controls - I'll probably have a layout similar to the demo Ola made for namm (#22)

I'm still stuck on which top I should get. I've been comparing densities of various woods to help decide which to pick. I want a fairly aggressive tone so that the notes have a pretty sharp attack with a slightly dark timbre. I go for tones similar to Periphery if that helps. I've debated about what to use for the neck. I know I want to use cocobolo somewhere in the neck, but I'm not sure if it would be more appropriate as a neck or a top. If I used it in the neck, I'd pick birdseye maple as the fretboard and claro walnut for the top. I think this would work for the tones I'm going for. If this wouldn't work, I was toying with the idea of using cocobolo as a top, I'd go with a maple neck with ebony stringers. Would a denser wood for the fretboard like cocobolo result in a snappier attack? I'm curious because I've also thought about a snakewood board, maple neck, and walnut top. What do you all think?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

@Solodini - You liked my post but didn't provide input?  Well that's about as useful as a poopy flavored lollypop... Ola posted a new guitar on fb today. It's pretty neat.
#26 &#8211; True Temperament


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I've found that attack comes more from pickups than body woods, but I think maple or ebony for the fb would get you the attack. Not sure about cocobolobolobobo's properties, but I honestly believe the effect of a top is minimal unless it's a semi hollow. LOVE swamp ash for bodies, in my experience it's actually kinda "dull" sounding in that it combs out a lot of harsh highs and isn't super dark, leaves a lot of room to tweak whatever tones you want with your amp. usually hella light too. nice specs man


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Thanks, buddy. I was pretty sure what I wanted for a while... then a little thought creeped in my head that said, "What if I did it this way?" It just made my world an existential quandary full of loathing and self-doubt, haha. The properties of swamp ash are the reasons I want to use it. If I get a top and neck woods with properties conducive to resonating lower-mids, then I'll be great. My setup is rather annoying right now because I have the treble up to help give the low Ab more bite but I don't have a presence control so it makes the higher notes on the bridge pup somewhat harsh. Inadvertantly, I've kind of adapted the way I fret the notes to make them warmer. Thanks for your input!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

btw, Ola just stated that he probably wont be dealing with cocobolo much more because it's not too nice to work with. Check his demo for #31 for more info. Just thought I'd throw you the heads-up man


----------



## Rook

^Can't blame him from what I've heard


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yeah, I saw that today. That makes me a sad panda... but it narrows my options down I guess. I knew that it was a dense wood that was hard to work with and that it was toxic, but I figured he knew that when I emailed him my original specs with cocobolo in it. It's kind of funny to see how some luthiers don't care about working with woods like cocobolo and some despise it.


----------



## ara_

I just got on the waiting list as well. It cuts off after 120, so I can't even see myself yet. Is this intended or is the site buggy?
I'm all giddy already, even though it will probably be 3 years at least


----------



## Rook

Ola enters waiters himself, he probably just hasn't updated the site yet, they seem to pop up in batches of 10-15 every couple of weeks.

Don't worry about it man


----------



## Eden57

I'm for one pumped about the standard series. A slick Strandberg with a minimal waiting period? Oh yes. Same amazing design and quality at a more affordable price. Since Swamp Ash and Maple with LA pups are what I wanted in the first place, why not?

Am I the only one?

Also, I emailed Ola and he told me the standard series is going to feature bolt on necks and (most likely) Endurneck profiles. Sounds worth 3k to me.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^yup, pretty much exactly what i wanted anyway, I'll be picking up a standard ASAP.


----------



## Solodini

I like the sound of your specs. I didn't really have anything more to say than that.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ No worries, buddy. I just felt like giving you grief is all.


----------



## Solodini

Y U GIEF ME GRIEF! D:


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Well, I suppose someone has to. Besides, it keeps you on your toes... I'm still sad about the cocobolo


----------



## Dan Halen

Can anyone Give some more info on the Standards? or do i have to contact Ola Directly to find out anything?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dan Halen said:


> Can anyone Give some more info on the Standards? or do i have to contact Ola Directly to find out anything?



What info? The specs, pricing, and order info has all been posted. They haven't been built yet, so there isn't really more to them at this point.


----------



## Dan Halen

MaxOfMetal said:


> What info? The specs, pricing, and order info has all been posted. They haven't been built yet, so there isn't really more to them at this point.



I didnt really look into it much i just read back a page or 2 and saw that they existed. then i had to leave my house and i knew i wouldnt remember by the time i got home so i thought maybe someone could post me a link to the information page on them or the thread they were talked about in full in.

BUT, now i have some time so i will do it myself.......So there.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

*Professor Farnsworth voice* "Good news, everyone!"

Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Stock Model Production


----------



## Rook

owemjee

Do want, so bad.


----------



## Hollowway

That's cool. Am I understanding that these are running in parallel with the custom builds, but will be offered to the custom build waitlist customers? Depending on how this plays out I'd be up for an 8 string stock model, if he starts cranking them out with Jim.


----------



## Dan Halen

glassmoon0fo said:


> *Professor Farnsworth voice* "Good news, everyone!"
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Stock Model Production



Can anyone say Irony!!! LMAO


----------



## Eden57

That's it. I'm taking out a loan.


----------



## Rook

Bump!!!

I think I've decided on specs! As in ACTUALLY decided.

Since my first slot is unofficially for 2 guitars (I got carried away as usual), if I can take delivery of both (sell organs etc, the usual [I kid, it's looking positive at the moment, just need to shift a little more of my gear]) then I'm going to go for two different things:

Everything stated specifically and not outlined is as good as certain. I've always struggled to care about the species of a piece of wood maybe 3/8" thick on a guitar...

1) The more progressive of the two:
7 string
Swamp Ash Body
Bolt-on Maple EndurNeck
Ebony or birdseye maple board, depends on the top
Nice, dark, figured top. I'd like koa but my bank account wouldn't (I'm not fussed about what wood it ends up being tbh)
Drop Top
24 Stainless Steel Frets
24.75-25.5" scales (this I'm absolutely certain of)
Angled Lundgren pickups (got to try some recently )
Might go for funky coloured hardware but it depends on what the top turns out to be. I'd probably be happy with black

2) The more Jazz orientated:
7 string
Chambered/Semi Hollow Swamp Ash Body
Bolt-on Rosewood EndurNeck
Ebony board
F-Hole (probably his design as opposed to a traditional F, I'd love to design one though)
Nice, dark, figured top again. Again don't mind, but a different species to the above would be good.
Drop Top
24 Nickel Frets
24.75-25.5" scales
Straight, black Lace Aluma X-Bar pickups
Probably black hardware


Taking delivery of both would require me to sell an awful lot of my now mostly redundant gear, essentially consolidating. I'd like to think I'll comfortably be able to manage it but we'll see.

If I had to chose one, I have a second slot coming up in goodness knows how many years so I'd take 1) first and get 2) next time round. I'd lose to own them both though. I'd pretty much not need any other guitar haha.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Does anyone know any more info on those S7 sourced .strandberg*s? In his post he said that people on the waiting list had first dibs but does that mean it isn't available to the public yet? Also any word on prices?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

He's offering to the folks on the wait list first for sure, and it looks like the first model he'll be producing is Tosin's #17 (Awesome!). No price set on that one yet, but he mentioned prices would be around 2k for a six, 2.5k for a seven, and 3k for an eight with "standard" features.


----------



## WiseSplinter

On the post it states: "curly/flamed/quilt maple top",
So my understanding is that this will be a choice you make when you order, and that you can also choose a finish?


----------



## Dan Halen

WiseSplinter said:


> On the post it states: "curly/flamed/quilt maple top",
> So my understanding is that this will be a choice you make when you order, and that you can also choose a finish?



This sounds incredible. but i think they are maybe offering them to people in line in place of the custom order not in conjunction with it. because most likely the people who are buying the guitars can only afford one or the other, so why not give them a cheaper alternative. im sure that they also still have the option of getting both, but i think it may be reprieve for both Ola and the customer. 

1. Ola would be reducing his work load tremendously.
2. His customers may be just as happy with the cheaper one because its still a Strandberg and awesome, but now at a lower price and faster.
3. if you get both the Custom shop one and the Production model Ola gets double the income.

WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaron_rose

I personally think this is win. Instead of waiting 3 years you can get a very similar guitar with the real deal hardware in a fraction of that time. Jim + Ola = awesome! Also this is a company who is offering production multi scale guitars, try finding that elsewhere.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

@ Fun111 - You just stoked a flame of an idea within me... it'd be so sweet to get a semi-hollow .strandberg* with these in it...
CC Pickups - Pickups


----------



## BlackMastodon

glassmoon0fo said:


> He's offering to the folks on the wait list first for sure, and it looks like the first model he'll be producing is Tosin's #17 (Awesome!). No price set on that one yet, but he mentioned prices would be around 2k for a six, 2.5k for a seven, and 3k for an eight with "standard" features.


Hmmmm I don't see where he posted that on his site, but in the Pricing/Ordering page it says that the guitars start at 16,000 SEK (about $2300 CAD) which I am assuming is for a 6. That doesn't seem too much cheaper if the production prices you posted are correct, but hell I guess that just means that the quality isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## celticelk

0 Xero 0 said:


> @ Fun111 - You just stoked a flame of an idea within me... it'd be so sweet to get a semi-hollow .strandberg* with these in it...
> CC Pickups - Pickups



Vintage Vibe makes Charlie Christian-type blade pickups as well, and might even do them for ERGs.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

BlackMastodon said:


> Hmmmm I don't see where he posted that on his site, but in the Pricing/Ordering page it says that the guitars start at 16,000 SEK (about $2300 CAD) which I am assuming is for a 6. That doesn't seem too much cheaper if the production prices you posted are correct, but hell I guess that just means that the quality isn't going to be a problem.


 
he sent out a mass email to everyone on the waiting list a while back, asking for input on the production run, and within it were a few spec sheets and price points. I don't suppose the prices are final but those were his target price ranges.


----------



## Rook

@BlackMastodon The price of a completely bare 6 string is 1600 SEK, but even if you added zero options you'd still have to ship it which could cost $200 AND pay import tax etc which I think for you caddies is about 15%, so actually you're looking at in excess of $3k CAD. IIRC, caddies n Americans have free trade so you're only paying $2k USD plus maybe $50 shipping.

For you guys it's a huge saving, the unfortunate pitfall is us EU folk would have to pay all the import duties n taxes on the production model (adds up to around 25%) and some ridiculous amounts of shipping, we don't benefit from the production models much of at all haha.

I'm not complaining at all, I actually think Ola's guitars are very reasonably priced anyway. A custom 24 PRS here is about £2800, that's way more than either of my decked out 7's should cost and I wouldn't have to think for a minute which I'd prefer!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

celticelk said:


> Vintage Vibe makes Charlie Christian-type blade pickups as well, and might even do them for ERGs.



Hmm, I checked the site, but it doesn't say the magnet type used. Lollar makes these pups too, but CC is the only company I know of that uses cobalt magnets, which were used in both Charlie Christian's and Barney Kessel's gibsons.


----------



## Rook

That top!

Also this was some pencil lines on a few wooden blanks on May 28, that came together mighty fast...

Is this anyone here's? #32 isn't even listed on Ola's wait list .xls


----------



## ara_

Oh lawd, I just got mail...
".strandberg* guitars production model pre-orders now open"
Now, should I jump from 6 string regular guitars to a headless 8 string? I think I should...
The problem is that my band only plays 6 string songs, but I could just use the 8 string for the standard tuning songs without any fanciness in the bottom 2 strings, and still explore the ERG world on my own.
I think I should do that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You can do what I intend on doing..tune one string up and one string down!


----------



## ara_

You mean a high A or something like that? Doesn't really interest me all that much, the high E is plenty for me, especially when it isn't downtuned for once


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ara_ said:


> You mean a high A or something like that? Doesn't really interest me all that much, the high E is plenty for me, especially when it isn't downtuned for once



Well, a high A string can be kind of tricky. The other guy I jam with (tr0n on here) is in drop C on a 6 so I'm going to be tuning my 8 string like:

GCGCFADG 


I used the same tuning on a 7 before except with no low G and I found myself using the high G a lot more than expected. SUPER convenient and no more long stretches. I am no shredder either, so I was really surprised by how much I liked it.


----------



## ara_

Ah, actually pretty obvious, that way you can actually use a higher string. Didn't quite get it before 
I play in standard and drop C, so this might actually be a good idea...
The only problem with an 8string, as I mentioned above, is that I don't need it for my band (yet?), so tuning it to "drop C++" would be another option.


----------



## Rook

I prefer drop C Objective myself.

I do a similar thing again, but actually what me n bass player are gunna do is hit change guitars  So I'll use my 7/8's tuned probably standard then my 6 in drop C and just swap for the appropriate song.


----------



## wcm8

I'm #155. Its going to be a long wait. I opted to throw may name on the list after I had the pleasure of playing Chris Letchfords. I teach professionally but I've never owned a "professional" (that is to say, high quality) instrument and I've been looking to buy one for some time now. 

Here's a list of the specs that I'm considering at the moment. Though, I'm sure its bound to change within the next few years.

Alder wings, Chambered
Wenge Top, book matched
Lace Alumitone BassBar (n) + Aluma Deathbar (b)
EGS Series 3 Fixed Bridge
3 pc bubinga neck with 2 x rosewood and 6 x carbon fiber laminates, double acting trussrod
"27- "25
24 extra jumbo stainless frets
Ebony fretboard


----------



## Rook

155?!?!?!

Wow that list is erupting!


----------



## wcm8

Yeah, I know, it was a little disheartening but I think it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## TIBrent

It will be awhile for sure. I'm number 107 & 112, & it feels like it will be a life long wait.
-Brent


----------



## Danukenator

I just signed up. I have no clue how long the wait is currently. I figured I get on it in the event I want one.

In the event I'm not comfortable with my current 8 string on order, I'll have this on backup. (I HOPE I like my custom, but with a guitar you've never tried, you may just not gel with it's feel.)


----------



## Rook

I'm 25 and 102. 25 should be in early stages towards the end of the year according to Ola, which means I'll have received the guitar 18 months or so after order. He was making 15 when I ordered, so if we say that's 20 guitars every 18 months, or roughly one guitar a month, that would suggest that at his current wait, the hundreds won't be getting anything for 8 years 

Maybe he'll speed up...

EDIT: That wasn't meant to be a downer, I know Ola has plans to massively increase his work flow.


----------



## TIBrent

Yeah...no downer at all...now serving #25 of 200+ , totally not a downer  What are the specs of yours?
-Brent


----------



## wcm8

Ha, thanks for the "ultra downer".  Like I said, I think it'll be worth the wait. The one I played was phenomenal so I know what I'll be getting and its worth it to wait a while (possibly 8 years).


----------



## Danukenator

Eh, I need a couple years anyway. I was banking on the upside of three.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> I'm 25 and 102. 25 should be in early stages towards the end of the year according to Ola, which means I'll have received the guitar 18 months or so after order. He was making 15 when I ordered, so if we say that's 20 guitars every 18 months, or roughly one guitar a month, that would suggest that at his current wait, the hundreds won't be getting anything for 8 years
> 
> Maybe he'll speed up...
> 
> EDIT: That wasn't meant to be a downer, I know Ola has plans to massively increase his work flow.



I still think you're being incredibly optimistic about build time. I'm 15 on the list and haven't even heard from (not that I've been trying at this stage) from Ola about my build coming up in about eight months. There are 6 paid builds, 2 specifying, and 5 not even started builds ahead of me. 

Where did you hear about him making 15 (my spot)?


----------



## Rook

#15, Misha Mansoor's, not waiting list spot. 

I completely understand your doubt, and have it myself, but Ola for some reason to me comes off as very calculated, very precise (very Scandinavian basically ) so I have a little more faith in his estimates than say Rico - quoted 4-6 months a year ago, like I believed that!

And I've asked Ola twice, once quite recently, and he maintains that I should be starting up with him by the end of the year, and build time is three months from starting the build itself. He has implied a couple of times that there a some changes he's soon to make that will speed everything up massively, but no news on what yet, or when for that matter.

I dunno, its not really my optimism, and even if I add 2 or 3 months onto what Ola's saying I'll still have the guitar within 18 months of ordering 

He said he'd be in touch by the end of the year once in February (when I asked) and again in May when I mentionned a second spot. IMO the longer my slot takes to come up the better, i'd really like to take delivery of my double slot, rather than just one as I'd have to now.

As I say though, my more streetwise side agrees with you Max. Longer makes more sense from the evidence at hand, and you would clearly know better than me.




TIBrent said:


> Yeah...no downer at all...now serving #25 of 200+ , totally not a downer  What are the specs of yours?
> -Brent



7 string
Bolt on
24.75-25.75" scales
EndurNeck
Semi Hollow Swamp Ash Body
Nice, dark, figured top - so Claro Walnut or Koa if doable, with F Hole
Slanted Lace X Bar pickups, black
Volume 
5 way super switch, blade
Maple neck - maybe Birdseye
Birdseyes maple or ebony board, depends on neck 
Black hardware

If I can afford a second it'll be very basic and have hotter pups, something like
Swamp Ash Body
Rosewood neck 
Ebony board
Probably BKP because they do slanted but not sure
7 string, same neck profile, possibly longer scale but not a lot
Probably a solid finish, white or something

I always planned on getting 2, but if I can't afford to get them both next to each other I have a second slot as backup 

And yourself? Let's see some specs people!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't see how ~20 spots are going to open up in the space of less than four months. 

I'm all for it, I have cash ready, but lets be real. I will also say that every time table Ola has given me has been off, admittedly he never said any were set in stone.


----------



## Rook

God, yeah, four months! Jesus when did it become August?

I have hopes, but I also have sensibilities (sometimes). I think as much as I wanna believe I'll be talking shop with Ola by January, the back of my mind has always said 'next summer for delivery' lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> God, yeah, four months! Jesus when did it become August?
> 
> I have hopes, but I also have sensibilities (sometimes). I think as much as I wanna believe I'll be talking shop with Ola by January, the back of my mind has always said 'next summer for delivery' lol.


 
More like next summer to start the build. 

I'm not saying this as a slight to Ola in the slightest, he's been nothing but straightforward and honest, if a little optimistic when we've e-mailed. His buisness is evolving and changing constantly, to the point where I don't think anyone knows exactly when and where things will be heading. 

I'm extremely excited for my builds, but I went into them knowing it would take a few years to get off the ground.


----------



## IB-studjent-

MaxOfMetal said:


> More like next summer to start the build.
> 
> I'm not saying this as a slight to Ola in the slightest, he's been nothing but straightforward and honest, if a little optimistic when we've e-mailed. His buisness is evolving and changing constantly, to the point where I don't think anyone knows exactly when and where things will be heading.
> 
> I'm extremely excited for my builds, but I went into them knowing it would take a few years to get off the ground.


Seeing as you and I are in the same batch, when is our build starting ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IB-studjent- said:


> Seeing as you and I are in the same batch, when is our build starting ?


 
I don't know. If I had to guess I'd say early next year.


----------



## IB-studjent-

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know. If I had to guess I'd say early next year.



well at least we'll get some kickass instruments out of it....hopefully


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IB-studjent- said:


> well at least we'll get some kickass instruments out of it....hopefully


 
If I wanted something "fast" I would have picked up one of the production models. I followed Ola's blog for a good amount of time, and knew things wouldn't progress too fast.


----------



## Rook

When I signed up to the list he told me 30 months odd for delivery, so doing anything next summer would be an advance on that anyway!

I don't go into anything for speed, if I were I'd have bought a Boden spot and been done with it.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

The moment I signed (august last year, atm #11 on the list), he told me to expect roughly a years wait or a bit longer for my spot to come up ... which means specification is starting then.
So I figured I'd have the money I meant to spend accumulated by now, and the longer the wait - the more money I would have to spend, inform myself and sketch out my build ... not necessarily a bad thing 

looks like the next batch will be full of SSO


----------



## TIBrent

Fun111 said:


> And yourself? Let's see some specs people!




7 string bolt on
Swamp Ash body - possibly slightly chambered
Either Claro Walnut, Macassar Ebony or Gaboon Ebony top (book matched)
Maple neck with Gaboon Ebony fillets
Birdseye Maple fretboard (although have toyed with the idea of either a light figured zebrawood or black & white ebony)
Offset mini-dot inlays
IPN down neck
Belly Carve & Arm Bevel
Slanted Pickups (custom Motor City)
25.75 - 24.75 scale
Luminlay Side dots 
hardware is going to be either blue or black depending on the piece of top wood we go with
mini-toggle switch
volume only
And all that good stuff 
-Brent


----------



## Mwoit

I'm number 30, but I bet I'll start really communicating with Ola by next year when I graduate. Better come some cash back from this job for the build!


----------



## Rook

^we'll be batch buddies


----------



## Hauschild

These are my specs

#33
7-string bolt on
Chambered swamp ash body
Redwood burl top with rosewood middle strip
Birdseye maple neck with 2x rosewood stringers and 4x CF laminates 
Birdseye fingerboard
Side dots only - blue luminlay with black tubing
Endur Neck tm
Slanted BKP Black Hawks
26" - 25" scale
25 frets 
Originally wanted black hardware but now I'm considering grey-white bridge and string locks, hmmm...
3-way, volume and tone. Tone control is push/pull and parallel wires the humbucker (the individual "single-coils" in the pickup) that is selected by the 3-way switch.

How do you guys think the grey-white hardware would look? I feel it could either add a a bit of "zing" to the guitars appearance or completely mess of the balance of the guitar looks wise with the pickups and middle strip being black.


----------



## StevenC

I met Ola today and got to play #31. It was great to talk to Ola about the guitars. I can't think of a better playing guitar. Aside from needing to think a bit about the fanned frets, it was effortless. After a few minutes of play the fan was easy. The EndurNeck is perfect, even not following it properly. Sounded incredible, and the bridge was so comfortable.

My guitar can't come soon enough. I think I need a second slot.


----------



## Mwoit

What number are you listed as? Sounds good!


----------



## StevenC

#14 on the wait list. Current specs are:

Swamp ash body
Maple top stained purple
Rosewood/purple heart neck
EndurNeck
Neck through
Ebony or birdseye maple fretboard
Purple hardware


----------



## JP Universe

Anyone heard anything about their builds? Spec changes? 

I've still got the same guitar in my head as a had a year ago. It's going to be


----------



## elq




----------



## JP Universe

I just checked the wait list. 275!!!! 

Glad I got my spots when I did!


----------



## skisgaar

JP Universe said:


> I just checked the wait list. 275!!!!
> 
> Glad I got my spots when I did!



"Spots"

SPOTS?
SPOTS?
FUCKING. SPOTS?
MORE THAN ONE?
WHAT FUCK?

Not that I blame you is all....just like...if I did that, I would have to live in the cases the guitars came in D:


----------



## StevenC

I've moved up to #12 on the list.
Spec changes are:
Bubinga top instead of a Maple top
Padauk neck instead of rosewood
Ebony board
Black hardware


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I don't k ow if any of you saw on Facebook, but Paul Masvidal has been added to the artist roster! He's supposed to appear at NAMM.


----------



## Rook

That's cool, gunna have to check him out^^^

Less discuss varberg here since HAARP thread is dead.

Misha, you say you're getting a varberg with true temperament, will you drop C it? Does that mean it'll have a different temperament to one that's TT for standard? My understanding was the temperament was setup specific and changing things like string gauge negates it somewhat, what's the deal with that?

Bet it's gunna be awesome...

In other news;








Ola Strandberg said:


> Just left Holdsworth's house after hanging out over a beer and delivering #38. During a modest but awesome Mexican meal in the village, he calls only to say how f-ing awesome it sounds. Life complete.



Amazing


----------



## Adrian-XI

I'm spewin that I didn't sign up to the wait list ages ago, the fuck was I thinking? I'll be number three hundred and something... 

Well I'm gonna get a S7 Boden 7 in the meantime so hopefully that will make the years go by a little quicker.


----------



## Rook

I remember complaining when I heard I was gunna get strandberg #50 something, now I'm pretty happy with that hahaha


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I'm so happy for Ola. I can only imagine how ecstatic he must be after making a guitar for Allan. That is also one of the most beautiful strandbergs to date for me. It may be my favorite yet! I do find it interesting that he chose the SD Holdsworth custom wind for his pickup though.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

More info on the Holdsworth signature!
#36 &#8211; Allan Holdsworth | .strandberg* Guitars


----------



## StevenC

I got my email to start my build today. I'm so excited to finally get it started.


----------



## thrsher

im 114 on list. im in no rush


----------



## StevenC

I'm 5 and 300 and something. The second one was signed up just this week. The second one will take longer than I want to think about, so I'll probably get a Boden or two in the meantime.


----------



## Rook

AAAAAH I'M NOW IN THE NEXT BATCH

Max, Steve, tell us you're stupidly excited for getting to the specifying stage.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

#39 - now specifying 
totally looking forward to turn this opportunity into a crazily individual and functional guitar!


----------



## thrsher

Scattered Messiah said:


> #39 - now specifying
> totally looking forward to turn this opportunity into a crazily individual and functional guitar!




congrats. i saw you on daniel may on the list and i was like....hmmm


----------



## Phreeck

I really wish I knew someone with a Strandberg because I am extremely intrigued. I really need to play one for myself before placing an order.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just a heads up, Ola is selling the original #17 body with a new neck over on his facebook account. No price, asking for offers. I almost put in an offer myself, then I realized I don't have money


----------



## StevenC

Wait List | .strandberg* Guitars

9-string?! Well colour me intrigued.


----------



## Mwoit

Seeing as the wait list is progressing a lot faster than I anticipated, is anyone close to putting in their specs? I know Max is #2 currently so he better post! 

I'm #11, things are building up and I better get a spec list ready!


----------



## JP Universe

I'm #12.... I wasn't really expecting to start speccing out a build till later in the year but I'm pretty sure I know what I'm going to go with.


----------



## Syriel

Holy fuck I just realized I'm #15 now.

I have my specs sealed but I'm still debating for either 7 or 8. ARGH.


----------



## Rook

Bumping all the threads today.

Got a chance to get the first Varberg in my hands courtesy of Al Mu'min. Sound is subjective and I didn't even plug it in so forget that for a minute.

Design:

Well as this is what strandberg is all about it'd be a shame to put everything together so I'll break this down

Body shape:

I love how easy to sit with and get comfortable my strandberg is, it's actually the biggest factor for me in terms of judging instruments because even if it looks amazing and sounds amazing, if I can't get comfy I won't want to play it for long. I thought it looked a little awkward but actually the whole thing is smaller than I thought. I also knew it was thinner which again I expected not to like, but it turns out the seemingly very precise contours make this work. As before all the little oddities in the shape do what they're supposed to and the guitar sits effortlessly however you put it. To put this in contrast my lovely wonderful amazing Regius 8 sits where it wants to and that's it, no compromise haha, Varberg in true Strandberg tradition will sit ever so slightly higher, closer, further left, whatever to maximise comfort. Yes.

Continuing the sheer ridiculous feat Strandbergs already are, Varberg somehow manages to be even lighter than mine. Mine is basically hollow, and when on a strap it's lighter than you would think possible - hence my surprise - it's more effort holding my arms up to play the thing than supporting the weight. The fact that Varberg manages to be lighter still could only be witchcraft and has nothing to do with the fact that its smaller and now totally hollow hahaha.

Neck:

This is also my first encounter with EndurNeck. My guitar has TNP, where the roots of EndurNeck lie, and I honestly considered going TNP again on my next build. I'm happy with the flat surfaces being regular down the neck, it already feels like a big advantage over a round neck. I figured I'd let EndurNeck pass and stick with what I know. The difference is subtle, I'm very used to TNP and if you put EndurNeck in my hands blindfolded, without actively searching for it I wouldn't notice for a few minutes sure. What I did notice however is as you move your wrist up and down the neck I think it does actually give more support, I never felt like I was hooking my thumb over a corner like sometimes happens with TNP. To you round-neck guys this is still going to be a bit of a leap of faith, I feel, but from my own experience EndurNeck would be an easier change, particularly on a 6 string. In all honesty though, I think anyone could get on with a flat-planar neck, I definitely feel they're a benefit more than an extra feature or just something different for difference sake.

The neck also had GrooveNeck. Al said he liked it because it stops friction going up and down the neck and it also grips more when you're pinching, particularly with sweaty hands. I generally have a fairly light grip and I also have bone dry hands so GrooveNeck probably wouldn't make sense for me, I've never had problems with friction because my thumb only really clings onto the neck for big chords, as I change from chord to chord my thumb comes almost totally out of contact with the neck; when I do run my thumb along the profile of the neck for leads and whatever it's generally under little pressure. However upon forcing my thumb against the neck as Al demonstrated I could feel exactly the effect it was intended for. I'll leave this one open though.

The profile aside, the neck felt unbelievably tiny, like playing a broomstick, but I'm an 8 string guy and even my 7 has a big wide board. No less my big spider fingers loved it, everything was exactly where I wanted it and I didn't feel I was struggling for reach.

Fan:

The perpendicular fret on this particular Varberg is at zero, which I found odd, but the neck sits a little further right than usual so my wrist happily accepted it. I'm quite a big guy which helps, but Al who looks about 7 inches shorter than me was more than happy with it that way. It did leave a big fan at the bridge though, and with a straight pickup I'd be interested to see how that affects the sound of the lower two strings.

Playability:

Crazy low action, felt responsive under my right hand and great access all over. No complaints. The guitar was amazingly resonant, I couldn't really hear that much because it wasn't plugged it, but every note reverberated through my chest and I LOVE guitars that do that. Love em.

Sooooo to summarise.

This is a £4000 guitar and to be honest it really felt like its value. I had my doubts before but to be honest if that amount of money accidentally fell out of my bank and a man knocked on my door with a Varberg I'd be a happy guy. While I think I still prefer the original shape, I really, truly felt the extra cost was there, the design has so much more going on and it has a whole different vibe about it to my EGS. The quality was predictably stunning, all the timbers beautiful and the fit and finish. Well. It was £4k worth of guitar, and as I say it did feel like it. I didn't know that was really possible.


----------



## Watty

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rook

Absolutely my pleasure.

I'm a childish for getting all giddy about Ola Strandberg liking my post?


----------



## StevenC

@Rook

Your review covers everything I wanted to know about the guitar and confirms all the feelings I had towards #31 when I played it. All I would add to it is, in my opinion having not played TNP, the EndurNeck is the perfect and most brilliant neck I have ever played, to the point where I have not since found a comfortable neck.

I'm only curious about the GrooveNeck finish, but I believe Ola was inspired by wenge on that one, so it would be redundant on my guitar. I'll maybe get it on my Varberg, and your post only heightens my excitement for that guitar, even if it is years down the road. Hopefully there will be a Varberg at Musikmesse.

#31 is lighter than this Varberg, so that makes sense of your comments on it somehow being lighter than #6. And finally, I don't know where the quality of these instruments can go after #31, but I'm more than happy to find out.

Thanks for the review. I spoke to Ola a week or so before Varberg was unveiled, so details were kept a secret and no detailed comparisons have been given before.

Edit: No, Ola is a first rate dude.


----------



## Rook

If you have any questions, I would gladly make an effort to answer, you can PM me or whatever. I know these things are extremely difficult to gauge and thought I'm far from an expert, nor do I own #27, I may just have the little details you were curious about 

#31 is lighter than #27?!? Holy hell! Black magic! Burn the witch! (1950g compared to Varberg's chubby 2200!). My little tiny guitar is quickly becoming a fat heffer 

And yes, I have fairly regular contact with Ola and he's always put up with me in the kindest, most responsive way he can, very welcoming and friendly. Looking forward to meeting him in person in April. He's probably thinking 'aw shit not this guy again' 

Also, isn't #31 that Ola said he just threw it together as a demo and it isn't perfect? Haha, I remember when I first spoke to him about #6 and he made some comment about his progress since. I read the email with the guitar in my hands thinking 'Improvements? Where?! How?!'.


----------



## mcd

Well I got on the list.....NGD in 6 years!

Edit: What is the wait like for these in all honesty? Im really banking on it being 4 years or so before I get a call. Anyone have a rough estimate?


----------



## Rook

I think anyone would be reluctant to say really. I was #50 (guitar not queue position) when I joined the list about 16 months and am now in the next batch, so I imagine it'll be 2 years and 2 or 4 months in total waiting for about 35-36 guitars. That said Ola says he expects things to speed up a lot, but assuming it doesn't, a bit of simple math would say 9 years 

I'd be surprised if it took 9 years, but that's what I mean, I think anyone would be reluctant to guess.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I'm so curious about the Endurneck, but I'm not sure I want to risk getting a nice guitar with a neck I don't like. My first guitar instructor made sure I had proper wrist posture, so my thumb doesn't curl over the fretboard like a lot of guitarists' do. I just got an old kramer and it has the most comfortable neck I've played on. I don't know anyone with a CNC or I'd just have em make a replica of it.


----------



## Rook

You going bolt on? You could always change it if you don't like it. It's very very easy to get on with, EndurNeck and TNP have both just felt like necks, the difference isn't hugely pronounced, it doesn't feel like an adjustment at all.


----------



## Seanthesheep

I actually talked to ola about the waitlist  

Im around #330 right now in the queue. At this point he was saying I cant expect about a 3 year wait before my build starts. The queue is a no commitment thing, so theres no deposit to join so because of that hes expecting alot of people to drop their spots when their names come up. Also hes finding new ways to increase production speed so that he can get these guitars out there quicker for the people who do actually commit to their builds. 

Btw cant wait for my name to come up. Right now Im down for a 7 string bolt on but that will probably change. Regardless the final product will have alot of influence for chris letchfords first strandberg


----------



## StevenC

I hope for my sake that's an optimistic estimate. I'm not sure I'll be able to afford what I have planned if my second build comes up in just a few years. I was counting on 8 or 9 years.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Yep, I'm getting a bolt-on. I might just take the plunge and try it.


----------



## Rook

^Cool! 



StevenC said:


> I hope for my sake that's an optimistic estimate. I'm not sure I'll be able to afford what I have planned if my second build comes up in just a few years. I was counting on 8 or 9 years.



My second slot is only in the 90's now if his '330 in three years' estimate is even vaguely accurate my second slot could be up 18 months after my first 

That'd be both amazing and devastating.

My current slot will be funded entirely out of earnings not sales for me, and I'm comfortably on course for that, if my second slot comes up I'm going to be selling stuff on mass, anything I can buy another time is gone hahaha.


----------



## StevenC

If 330s are coming in 3 years, I guess my guitar will be here tomorrow. Now I'm stoked for the post coming.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Seanthesheep said:


> I actually talked to ola about the waitlist
> 
> Im around #330 right now in the queue. At this point he was saying I cant expect about a 3 year wait before my build starts.* The queue is a no commitment thing, so theres no deposit to join so because of that hes expecting alot of people to drop their spots when their names come up*. Also hes finding new ways to increase production speed so that he can get these guitars out there quicker for the people who do actually commit to their builds.



I'm really hoping this happens, I'm number 335 LOL


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm pretty certain that possibly even a majority of wait list members will drop their orders. With how quickly the Strandberg name exploded onto the scene, I'm sure many people immediate threw their names in, and by the time their name comes up, they'll no longer have an interest.


----------



## mcd

I remembered I actually signed up a while back as well, so I have 322 slot, and whatever I got yesterday...Im getting both fuck it


----------



## elq

I guess facebook is actually useful for something...


----------



## StevenC

That will be a beautiful guitar. Damn you lefties and your beautiful guitars.


----------



## Rook

YUM

What pickups? Changing the hardware colour?


----------



## elq

I don't remember what pickups  and I can't access my guitar build database at the moment 

No, I like black hardware


----------



## lawizeg

I think I'm going to get on this and Daemoness or Wirebird for a graduation present.


----------



## Rook

Do you graduate in 3-5 years? Hahaha


----------



## TIBrent

Rook said:


> Do you graduate in 3-5 years? Hahaha








haha, pretty much


----------



## elq




----------



## lawizeg

Rook said:


> Do you graduate in 3-5 years? Hahaha



Lol, yes, right on time


----------



## TIBrent

The CL7, now sporting a cocobolo neck! NICE! Best production 7 ever...thinks so.


----------



## StevenC

It looks like Misha may have gotten #26.


----------



## TIBrent

StevenC said:


> It looks like Misha may have gotten #26.


Naw, those were taken from when Ola met the guys on tour & brought the varberg & #26 to the show for them to check out.


----------



## StevenC

TIBrent said:


> Naw, those were taken from when Ola met the guys on tour & brought the varberg & #26 to the show for them to check out.



Ah yeah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Rook

Next batch contacted (including me )

LETS SEE SOME SPECS THEN GUYS.

At the moment, and I'm pretty solid on this now, I'm thinking:

Birdseye Maple neck and board
Bolt on
27 Dunlop 6100 frets (Jem style), Nickel Silver
29.25-27" scales
Can't decide between TNP and Endurneck, I love my TNP so much I don't see changing it. but eh
Black hardware, I'd love gold details like screws and stuff but I don't know if Ola will do that. Glassmoon0fo also said this to me yesterday so don't look like I'm stealing his idea 
Parallel slanted Lundgren M8 pickups
Swamp Ash body, ideally figured in some way, I'd really like some chambering, will have to discuss this this with Ola because....
I don't want a top, just an antique brown stain:


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Right in the batch before yours - looks like my batch will only consist of 7, 8 and 9 strings 

Currently discussing a few last details with Ola, stoked to see the thing coming alive 

Specs of #39 so far:
Chambered swamp ash body
Wenge neck with maple stripes & carbon reinforcements
Endurneck profile
28,5 - 26,5" scale, 8th as perp
Stainless steel frets (tall but not superbroad, have to look up the number)
20-25" radius
Ebony fretboard
Luminlays on the side, no inlays
Slanted Lundgren M8s
Pushpull vol for coilsplit
Pushpush tone for killswitch
3way toogle pickupselection
Black hardware
Sick burl maple top I picked at Messe
(We'll be going for a kind of seehrough black with whie grainfiller type of finish, sorta nebulalike)


Up to now the experience with Ola has been awesome, very honest and open to ideas


----------



## Rook

Has Ola told you what the upcharge for slanted M8's is yet? I got a crazy quote back from Johan Lundgren (which I'd still pay tbh), but Ola only charges an extra £100 for normal lundgrens to begin with and I'm guessing he gets them cheaper?

Nice looking specs man, I'm so hyped right now. I was debating letting my slot go for other things but I'm gunna make this work and it's gunna be awesome.


----------



## leonardo7

What angle are the lundgren slants? BKP does 10 degree


----------



## Scattered Messiah

^
14 and 25 degrees,
in my (and I guess in Rook's case as well) Ola will be using the 14degree ones, 25 degrees is really much.

@ pricing:
I don't know, but it's on my list to ask him. I hope it's less than the direct sale price.


----------



## Rook

^That.

The idea is you have a 14_ and _a 25 to follow the fan, I don't think 25 is too much. 10 degrees is definitely too few.

I want parallel pickups and will probably need 25 for my fan, haven't done a fretfind yet though


----------



## JP Universe

Well at least I know I'm definitely in the next batch  number 2 now....

I've got 2 design ideas in mind. Question is which one I will use for the first build. I'm thinking a carbon fiber idea on an 8 string and a koa top/snakewood fretboard idea for the 7.

I'm tempted to go the 8 string carbon fiber idea first at this stage


----------



## StevenC

#44

Koa top
Wenge neck/fretboard
Swamp ash body
Slanted X-bars
EndurNeck
16-20" radius, I think
Neck-through
28-26.5" scale

EDIT: Rook, when I saw you were selling your Mayones I checked the Strandberg site straight away!


----------



## thrsher

havent looked at the waitlist in awhile. #98..moving along


----------



## technomancer

Rook said:


> Next batch contacted (including me )
> 
> LETS SEE SOME SPECS THEN GUYS.



Got the email, sadly I don't think I'll be doing one as I don't have the $4k+ to drop these days... found out a couple days ago that my wife needs some dental work that's going to run about that so that killed the guitar fund for a while (apparently removing a tooth is covered by our insurance but putting in a replacement implant is not.. because you know, who needs their molars ). 

Talk about bad timing


----------



## Rook

Ah I'm sorry to hear that man 

I had doubts about mine to be honest but I had a chat with the other half and secured some funds, if I'm careful I should be ok, but even if I end up homeless I'll be one happy homeless guy 

@StevenC Am I really that predictable?


----------



## StevenC

I had a friend make a mock up of mine today as my birthday is coming up and a cake is being made to resemble it.

Rook, you getting your Strandberg email = last batch is finishing up = my guitar is about to be built. Also, I figured you had to have a good reason and the Strandberg is the only guitar I know you're waiting on.


----------



## Rook

Sounds like a yes 

I'm gunna have to do a mockup tomorrow just because I'll burst otherwise.

To those choosing the X Bars, damn good choice. My next slot (number 77) is gunna be a slightly shorter 8 with X Bars, I'm taking advantage of the fact that really long 8's basically don't exist in the market, or at least accessibly, and I think the M8 will suit that perfectly.

With the X Bars I also want to go full hollow, I'll probably use straight pups too, I tried dudeskin's Boden 8 recently and the straight pickups are definitely different; that sound... It had this earthy, clunky mid like nothing I've ever heard, stunning cleans too.


----------



## Seanthesheep

woooooo my named moved up a bunch of spots. 


still over 300 to go


----------



## technomancer

Rook said:


> Ah I'm sorry to hear that man
> 
> I had doubts about mine to be honest but I had a chat with the other half and secured some funds, if I'm careful I should be ok, but even if I end up homeless I'll be one happy homeless guy
> 
> @StevenC Am I really that predictable?



Yeah the only way I could swing it right now would be to cancel a build that's already in progress with another luthier, and I won't screw somebody over like that... sometimes financial responsibility and having scruples sucks


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Ah damn,
sorry to hear that too...

the next batches are full of SSO, gonna be interesting to see the movement of those (how fast they sell, why they sell, etc).

Also: Waitlist is at roughly 450 now O.O
Maybe Ola should consider some sort of filtering - or get the production line up running good, and maybe then push out a lower spec but cheaper model line (like 1700&#8364, to get the hype floating


----------



## DavidLopezJr

O god, why didn't I get in on the waitlist two years ago  Super excited to see some builds coming along though


----------



## leonardo7

Ive inquired and it looks like hes not allowing spots to be taken over by people now. You cant sell your spot or give it away, and if your not ready when its time then you miss out. At least that's good for people that are far on the list.

Better have a "Strandberg fund" for when your name comes up guys.


----------



## Rook

Scattered Messiah said:


> Ah damn,
> sorry to hear that too...
> 
> the next batches are full of SSO, gonna be interesting to see the movement of those (how fast they sell, why they sell, etc).
> 
> Also: Waitlist is at roughly 450 now O.O
> Maybe Ola should consider some sort of filtering - or get the production line up running good, and maybe then push out a lower spec but cheaper model line (like 1700), to get the hype floating



Mass availability doesn't build hype, quite the opposite!

A huge list and only 3 dozen guitars in circulation, half of which in the hands of respectable players (no I'm not including me in that statement hahahahaha I'm shit), that is a hype building MACHINE.

PUN INTENDED.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

yeah, that is the way the hype starts.
now you have to prevent losing momentum - either by continuouslyn expanding your production and thus forcing into new markets*, or by building up a huge mistery od uniqueness (see blackmachine).
And now I think Ola is far too much the businessman to go a "only the gods of players can own one" route ;-)
he'll build his own m2m .strandbergs,
SLOWLY expand the production line (as already happening weve got a sixstring, 2 sevenstrings and an 8string now where a year before only half of those was in "production") - too fast would be counterproductive, I agree. 
And he's increasing capacity (the shift from S7G to Washburn)...

The only logical thing to do, IMO, is to bring out a """lower""" (meaning not as custom prices high) line of production later on. with less choices and features, obviously

* whilst still maintaining your original qualities and not as fast as to drown the too high demand
but I guess we'll see


----------



## Malkav

I do think it would be cool if Ola could source production from a country with slightly more agreeable labour charges than USA, Fujigen made .Strandberg*s anyone?


----------



## guy in latvia

As much as I love my Japanese guitars, I'm willing to argue it currently costs more to manufacture in Japan than in the US.


----------



## Malkav

guy in latvia said:


> As much as I love my Japanese guitars, I'm willing to argue it currently costs more to manufacture in Japan than in the US.


 
I can see where you're coming from in that regard  However for instance for a country like mine (South Africa) Japanese stuff still comes in cheaper than USA stuff - I'd imagine it's a question of how much the transport is and local taxes etc.

The biggest concern I could see with .Strandberg* going mass production or at least approaching that would be the hardware - pickups can be changed etc, but his propriotory hardware system is a part of why his guitars are so awesome so I think regarding that, that even if he went Korean/Indonessian/Chinese the hardware would still peg the price up quite high, it almost seems more justifiable to go to Japan in that regard, because as much as I don't necessarily believe country of origin makes or breaks a guitar I think to a certain level of perceptive value people will associate with an instrument Japan still technically has a better "rep".

Also from what I've seen many of his customers have been Japanese, so there is also the idea of catering to that market locally which could earn a fair profit. Which in turn opens up more capitol to consider production in more affordable countries still.

One just has to wonder where the ceiling to cost will be in terms of quantity when it comes to his hardware, because of course the more made the cheaper it'll be, but there is a certain equilibrium it'll hit where despite how much is being produced the price drop for quantity won't be as drastic.

Also .Strandberg* seems to not want to compromise when it comes to quality - which of course is a great trait and a brilliant work ethic, but it means each step up in production needs to be well calculated, safe and stable - So if it ever does happen it will probably take a fair amount of time...

Anyway I'm waffling and not even sure if what I'm saying is relevant or even sensible at this point  They look like fantastic instruments though, hopefully one day they will be within the grasp of us mere mortals


----------



## Rook

I think there's a line between maintaining hype, meeting the demand as such and devaluing the brand. I absolutely think a cheaper import would devalue the brand, S7 was bad enough for it and they aren't exactly _cheap_ cheap.

I truly think if Ola had wanted to keep value in his name, just doing full customs out of Sweden would have been the way to go. He's ramping up production of swedish guitars now, so it wouldn't take him down the blackmachine route because with BM there's a sort of 'I might make you a guitar, might not, and if I do you kinda get what you're given', and I don't think there's more uniqueness to BM than...

...well...

...anything really but especially not .berg*. 

If Ola were gunna keep his full time job and didn't want to head up a multi-national musical instrument maker _and_ doesn't need the money - i.e. he's the arty type builder, and wanted to keep all the value in his name so his own builds are worth a fortune he wouldn't be doing any production guitars but maintaining a steady stream of premium customs. If he did want to put more time in it and run a business that could end up being _more_ of an every day name, which seems to be his path, then I'd say he's going about it the exact right way. *(n.b. I've never run a business, just analysed them , my opinion is meaningless, I don't wish to appear to think otherwise!)*

I don't agree with the notion of releasing an Asian import though, too small a company, too quick growth, and undercutting a lot of his other work up to now IMO.

Maybe one day though.

/my opinion


----------



## Scattered Messiah

^
now we agree.

I was more talking about long term - like when the hype from the washbergs is fading, then it might be time to SLOWLY release a well made price/performance oriented guitar line, still well above 1,5k to retrain the "speciality" factor, but again to broaden the market.

I think so far Ola has done great (except for obviously contributing to S7 overloading themselves and stretching too thin) on the business side of things


----------



## TIBrent

Rook said:


> I don't agree with the notion of releasing an Asian import though, too small a company, too quick growth, and undercutting a lot of his other work up to now IMO.


Rook for the win there, agree'd completely.


----------



## jonajon91

Did anything ever come of the bass hardware that Ola built or did that get blown over in the whole thing with washburn?


----------



## Rook

That was on his blog ages ago wasn't it?


----------



## StevenC

The bass bridges were used on non-Strandberg bass, it should be on the facebook somewhere.

Rook, since you're not getting a top, will you be getting the concave body, like #10, #16 and your #6?


----------



## Rook

I absolutely will, I want it the same profile as #6, it's a really great shape. The narrower upper horn particularly, allows the guitar to roll along your body, I've never felt an edge dig in. I tried Dudeskin's Boden which is the standard flat shape and it felt a little clunkier.

EDIT: half way down

 Strandberg Guitarworks Blog: January 2012


----------



## StevenC

Cool, I want to try that body to see how much different it feels. I'm looking at you AES/Washburn.


----------



## Rook

#6 is away at the moment, when its back I can arrange for you two to meet


----------



## StevenC

If that's the case, then I will arrange for you and #44 to meet, too.


----------



## Seanthesheep

wow ola is moving fast. In the past 2 weeks or so Ive moved up about 15 spots on the waitlist. Guess Im going to hold out for a custom which shouldnt be too long


----------



## sonicwarrior

Btw. regarding the bridge: I'm not 100% sold on this. In the S7 video about the not evenly positioned bridges/tuners the single bridge looks like it could get some rework and I wonder how hard it is to setup a Strandberg with this bridge (intonation, action). The process is described here:
http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/wp-content/EGS-Fixed-Bridge-1-Pager.pdf
but maybe a Strandberg owner can share his/her experience with it.


----------



## Rook

A setup is pretty straightforward. Both action and intonation require the string to be slackened but you can go from slack to in tune in a matter of seconds, the tuner system is just right for that. My intonation is fine, oddly with mine I have to intonate quite far back but because of the multi-scale they run almost in a line and there's enough range that I can intonation an 80 (didn't try with the 90) just fine, mine's only 25.75".

The action is governed by a screw, which is much easier a system than basically anything, no stiff tunomatic posts, no tiny little Allen screws, nothing. Even at tension, just nudge the string off the saddle screw and turn with your finger and thumb and there, it's done. Careful though there are little springs under those screws that are determined to escape lol.

I also wouldn't take the views of a company who screwed up and subsequently lost a build contract with a lot of weight to be honest, of course they're going to say that.



StevenC said:


> If that's the case, then I will arrange for you and #44 to meet, too.





When are you expecting?


----------



## StevenC

Rook said:


> When are you expecting?



Sometime between the current batch ships and your batch ships. Realistically 4 or 5 months.


----------



## TIBrent

Rook said:


> My intonation is fine, oddly with mine I have to intonate quite far back but because of the multi-scale they run almost in a line and there's enough range that I can intonation an 80 (didn't try with the 90) just fine, mine's only 25.75".


An 80 on a 7? Woah brutha, what are you tuning that thing to?


----------



## Rook

Anywhere from F to A usually.

80 for Ab feels epic.


----------



## Curt

^ It does. I have 15-80 on my modded strat in Drop Ab. Hotrails are surprisingly good for "teh djenty toanz".


----------



## SamSam

Speccing!!!  Can't wait for my sandwich action to become real. Still undecided on neck profile, to fan or to trem and gulp* 7 or 8 strings at the mo....


----------



## StevenC

Strandberg Guitarworks | Handcrafted guitars by Ola Strandberg Updated website.

Also, Rook and anyone else getting a much longer scale, will your guitar(s) still fit in the .strandberg* gig bag?

And while I'm looking at your post I remembered this:





Though, Ola has probably gotten back to you about gold details on your hardware.



SamSam said:


> Speccing!!!  Can't wait for my sandwich action to become real. Still undecided on neck profile, to fan or to trem and gulp* 7 or 8 strings at the mo....



As always, I vote EndurNeck.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^That's awesome! I have that hardware color combo on my incoming kxk, glad ola can do it as well.


----------



## jjcor

Haven't checked the waitlist in awhile and now I'm #86!  coming from #140 I think that's not too bad


----------



## Rook

.strandberg* serial #55 right here.

So unbelievably pumped.


----------



## TIBrent

Rook said:


> .strandberg* serial #55 right here.
> 
> So unbelievably pumped.


You going to post your specs?


----------



## Rook

I'll do one better, mockup time!






Ah what the hell, specs too.

NB The reason the top is being made out of the body is because it's going to be small-chambered, JPX style. It's also looking like it's going to be 29.25" scale rather than 29 to allow for the bigger fan of the pickups (25 degree) as I think the 14 degree will be too small and the bass side will be too far from the bridge (pet obsession). I could reduce the fan but I don't wish too, I'm still discussing options with Ola on this.


----------



## StevenC

Good call in the EndurNeck, I'm sure you'll like it. There's always neck rebuilds...
I'll post my mock up when I can, yours looks awesome.


----------



## Rook

Yeah mine needs work haha

I had to put the saddles and frets in myself, draw in the pickups one coil at a time etc etc.

Hopefully it'll look much less shit IRL hahaha.


----------



## leonardo7

That looks killer!

Your sure you dont want a Bubinga or Myrtle top over that thing? 

Are you trying to keep the tone as open as possible? You dont want the compressed/tight nature or added weight of a heavier top wood?


----------



## SamSam

#56 checking in 

Only 8000sek worth of upgrades


----------



## StevenC

SamSam said:


> #56 checking in
> 
> Only 8000sek worth of upgrades


 
Specs?


----------



## SamSam

#56:

8 strings
right-handed
Neck-Through

Core Wood: Swamp Ash
Top Wood: Macassar Ebony Top + Bottom

Scale: 27" - 25.5"
Core Wood: Figured maple
Laminated Wood: Walnut
Back Shape: Endurneck
Fretboard: Ebony
Radius: 16"-20" compound
Frets: Jumbo Stainless
Dots: Blue Luminlay 

Slanted BKP Aftermath Pickups

Oil + Wax Finish

Belly Carve + Arm Bevel
1 Volume (W/ Push/Pull Coil Split)
Dunlop Flushmount strap pegs

The hardest choice for me was whether to go for a seven or eight string. I figured I have enough high end sevens already.

The Varberg with the Ebony top was a big inspiration for going with the ebony top, Ola told me had two tops very similar to the Varberg top so I thought I would take both!


----------



## StevenC

Those are cool specs. Will it have a blade or toggle switch? Sorry, the little things are important to me. 

Everyone seems to be picking quite varied specs. I'm glad it's not turning into #17 with different tops.


----------



## Rook

leonardo7 said:


> That looks killer!
> 
> Your sure you dont want a Bubinga or Myrtle top over that thing?
> 
> Are you trying to keep the tone as open as possible? You dont want the compressed/tight nature or added weight of a heavier top wood?



That's exactly it; I'm keeping weight down and aiming to keep the sound as open and full as possible. A chambered swamp ash body is gunna weigh next to nothing, I'm even going bolt on instead of thru neck to save a bit more weight and keep as much body wood as possible.

I just absolutely love that super rich sound but with a really big attack, every note pings off the fretboard and the lows burble and rumble away but with a defined *snap* on the attack. The JPX was awesome for this, the Swamp Ash idea came from a combination of my old Regius Gothic (Swamp Ash with Ash top, super rich, middy tone with awesome definition) and a JPX as well as a nod to my idol, the M8M hahaha.

The Lundgren M8 is a fantastic pickup for this too, and Meshuggah have proven that works in this wood combination.

There are decisions to be made on the fan though, Ola rightly pointed out the angle of that bridge could be awkward for my right hand, so the 14 degree Lundgrens would be better for that but that means moving the perpendicular fret a long way down or making the fan smaller. Making the fan smaller means making the treble side longer which isn't ideal for the high string tone, or the bass side shorter which isn't ideal for low string tension. Ola said if I like X Bars angle isn't so constrained but I have a better idea for the X Bars on another build, I really wanna get the Lundgrens working.

So I'll either adjust my fan or mmmmmmaaaaaaaybe consider baritone hybrid, as I'm pretty happy with my low E at 27" and any extra length would be a bonus, if I could go 27-28" with baritone hybrid, the lower two frets could be up over 30", which would be epic.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Everything else is more or less a done deal though.


----------



## SamSam

StevenC said:


> Those are cool specs. Will it have a blade or toggle switch? Sorry, the little things are important to me.
> 
> Everyone seems to be picking quite varied specs. I'm glad it's not turning into #17 with different tops.




3 way Toggle Switch situated below the Bridge Pup 

I know, I didn't want to see another maple or walnut topped berg either


----------



## Rook

^Tell me about it, that's one of the things I love about #6, it's such a distinctive instrument, even with all these bodens floating around. It was a big inspiration for #55.


----------



## SamSam

For me it was all about #20 and #27


----------



## leonardo7

Mines gonna be a Varberg 7:

Koa back
Black Limba middle
Macassar Ebony top
Purpleheart neck
Ebony fretboard
Angled BKPs


----------



## SamSam

leonardo7 said:


> Mines gonna be a Varberg 7:
> 
> Koa back
> Black Limba middle
> Macassar Ebony top
> Purpleheart neck
> Ebony fretboard
> Angled BKPs



Sexy as ....


----------



## StevenC

Rook, I was toying with a really long baritone hybrid on this build. I might resurrect the idea for my second. Then all it'll be missing is the kitchen sink.

SamSam, thanks. I'm getting a Koa top and there hasn't been one of those yet, either. You guys all have good taste in Strandbergs.

leonardo7, I want that. I'll be happy knowing that exists. I'm excited to hear it will exist.


----------



## Rook

^Koa would basically be the only top I'd consider. Even with just a little figuring I think it looks great.

My second build is gunna be shorter scale and fully hollow, that may well end up with a Koa top.


----------



## StevenC

Koa's where it's at!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

#49 over here, pretty cool to me since today is father's day and 49 was my dad's college football number  I'm all sentimental and shit today haha.

GUITAR INFO​Number of Strings - 8
Right-handed
Bolt-On
Body wood - Swamp Ash
Top wood - Figured Myrtlewood 
28" - 26.5" fan
Neck wood - Maple/Rosewood laminates​EndurNeck&#8482; 
Fretboard - Macassar ebony (Macassar got popular out of feckin nowhere haha. Kudos! One of my favorites)
16"-20" compound radius
Jumbo Stainless Frets
Blank Fretboard Face
Green Luminlay Side Markers
Black hardware with gold screws/saddles
Slanted BKP Warpigs (ceramic, black with gold screws)
5-Way Blade Switch (1-Bridge HB 2-Bridge single coil 3-Bridge/Neck inner coils {petrucci style} 4-Neck single coil 5-Neck HB)​Controls 
Volume/Tone/Switch positions as standard
Oil finish, High sheen​ 


I asked to have the body chambered just enough to have a faux *strandberg soundhole routed into the myrtlewood top, and to have a rosewood strip down the center of the bookmatched tops. Here's my craptacular mockup, you'll have to click for full size:​ 


​ 
Pretty stoked to be a part of this batch, extreamly so!


----------



## SamSam

I think we account for a large portion of the next few batches


----------



## StevenC

Here is my mockup, specs a few pages back:







That's the top I'm getting, but it's been doctored to look more orange and finished. Maybe not representative of what it'll look like, though. Also, I was too lazy to change the 3-way to a blade switch.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Lets talk about those new Lundgren M9s that were posted on Facebook today...


----------



## StevenC

One pickup is fanned and the other isn't, so unless it's a very unusual fan, I imagine one guitar will be fanned and one straight fret. If it's straight frets, I'm going to guess it'll be an extra low string.

Also, from reading the comments attached to the picture, most of those folks seem not to keep up with the wait list.


----------



## Rook

^Lol, and all think they're first person to make a '9's too many' joke.

I guessed maybe one has a trem or is baritone hybrid, or the fan is subtle enough that the straight pickup follows the fan.

Also, Steve, by the looks of it that is the exact same spec as my next build 

Deep, fully hollow Swamp Ash, Koa top, Rosewood neck, ebony board, X Bars.


----------



## StevenC

All will become clear on the 9s with time, I guess.

Mine will actually be wenge neck and board, but close enough. More reason you need to try #44.


----------



## Rook

#44??!?

EDIT: Duh, gotcha


----------



## Scattered Messiah

So,
seeing the current 3(?) batches are made of a good deal of SSO, it will sure be interesting to see how this all turns out


----------



## elq

so I just noticed an email titled "It's Done!"... looky what I found inside -


----------



## EyesPriedOpen

As a lefty who is abolustely in love with .strandberg* design, that piece of art has all of my yes. I really hope they follow through when they said productions will have lefty options soon cause my .strandberg* GAS is through the roof right now.......


----------



## narad

elq said:


> so I just noticed an email titled "It's Done!"



Elq - what number are you? I'm #37 so I imagine I'm close now?

Actually after some delays I decided to nerd-out and ask if I could have number 42. Denied.


----------



## elq

This build is #25.

#42 belongs to hauschild



and I forgot to mention in my prior post, but it looks like I'll have two fanned fret ngds soon as my Oni is in the mail.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Elq - what number are you? I'm #37 so I imagine I'm close now?
> 
> Actually after some delays I decided to nerd-out and ask if I could have number 42. Denied.



According to the wait list, your guitar is in progress while the rest of that batch are in final assembly. The list was updated a few days ago, also, there doesn't appear to have been anything posted about your guitar since a picture of the neck in December. 

I imagine you know more about your guitar than I do, though.


----------



## elq




----------



## StevenC

Shun Nokina's guitar is from the batch before yours. I have no idea what's keeping it back. And the Demo is the first Varberg 7, so that's why it's slow. The last update was the 16th, I think.


----------



## JP Universe

What the hell my name dissapeared off the list!!! 

(Contacting Ola now)


----------



## StevenC

It was scored out briefly and listed that you hadn't replied, or he couldn't get through to you, then removed. In my batch there were a couple of non-replies that held it back for a few months, apparently.


----------



## JP Universe

I originally used my old email address however I did send him my new one and communicated with him through that one through a few emails.

I'm sure he'll sort it out


----------



## StevenC

Hopefully. Good luck.


----------



## Rook

I saw your name had gone, and I saw you further down the list and thought 'what the hell?!?'

Hahaha.

I'm just waiting for Ola to get back to me on a Bari Hybrid and i'll pay my first big deposit woooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Seanthesheep

ahhhhhhb I cant see the waitlist any more, whats going on with that!


----------



## SamSam

Bank order for big deposit sent, I'm expecting something godly as I'm already getting close to the cost of my Daemoness 

Then again I didn't exactly skimp on this one.

Not that I did on my Daemoness


----------



## StevenC

I think both of those guitars just posted on Facebook belong to forum members, so congratulations, guys. They look sweet.


----------



## JP Universe

Ola has sorted me out, my spots up *happy dance* 
.strandberg* to me is all about innovation and the future of the guitar so I'm going all out with this one. I'm not holding back, taking a few risks and going for the guitar of my dreams...... Nothing traditional going on 

I'm going for a Tosin Abasi signature from the year 2025 model idea 
The specs below will change with Ola as time goes on but to start with...

8 string Carbon fiber 
Swamp ash body
Neck wood (something light)
Ebony fretboard
Multiscale TT 27 - 25.5 SS frets
IPNP neck
White Dimarzio Ionizer pickups
White hardware
Off set inlays
Luminlay side dots


Just thinking about one extra touch, I want this to look like a spaceship..... Yeah I'm crazy


----------



## narad

JP Universe said:


> 8 string Carbon fiber



You mean the top of the guitar will be carbon fiber?


----------



## StevenC

JP Universe said:


> 8 string Carbon fiber
> Swamp ash body
> Neck wood (something light)
> Ebony fretboard
> Multiscale TT 27 - 25.5 SS frets
> IPNP neck
> White Dimarzio Ionizer pickups
> White hardware
> Off set inlays
> Luminlay side dots
> 
> 
> Just thinking about one extra touch, I want this to look like a spaceship..... Yeah I'm crazy



Dibs?


----------



## Hollowway

White hardware?! Ola can anodize to white?


----------



## JP Universe

narad said:


> You mean the top of the guitar will be carbon fiber?


 
Think of Matts Oni.... I want it wrapped in Carbon Fiber



StevenC said:


> Dibs?


 
 



Hollowway said:


> White hardware?! Ola can anodize to white?


 
No idea 

These are the specs I'm going to put forward to him. These specs are my 'wishlist' I'm hoping he can otherwise I will change a few things around


----------



## elq

White anodized aluminum is possible, I'm pretty sure that's how apple makes white iDevices. 

Two potential problems:
1) I don't think white anodization is "hard", so it might not be suitable for a bridge.
2) I don't think it's widely available, so it might be very expensive.


----------



## narad

JP Universe said:


> Think of Matts Oni



I do that all the time anyway.

Yea, that would look sick though. I was tempted to do something a little similar when I booked my second Strandberg spot (way, way down), as I was planning to do just black with white binding/hardware, trem, with an EMG H/S/S as a sort of Steinberger throwback. Then he came out with the Varberg...


----------



## Solodini

JP Universe said:


> Ola has sorted me out, my spots up *happy dance*
> .strandberg* to me is all about innovation and the future of the guitar so I'm going all out with this one. I'm not holding back, taking a few risks and going for the guitar of my dreams...... Nothing traditional going on
> 
> I'm going for a Tosin Abasi signature from the year 2025 model idea
> The specs below will change with Ola as time goes on but to start with...
> 
> 8 string Carbon fiber
> Swamp ash body
> Neck wood (something light)
> Ebony fretboard
> Multiscale TT 27 - 25.5 SS frets
> IPNP neck
> White Dimarzio Ionizer pickups
> White hardware
> Off set inlays
> Luminlay side dots
> 
> 
> Just thinking about one extra touch, I want this to look like a spaceship..... Yeah I'm crazy


 
Any particular reason for choosing IPNP over Endurneck? Not criticising; just curious.


----------



## StevenC

Everybody should check out #42... Wow.


----------



## elq




----------



## JP Universe

Solodini said:


> Any particular reason for choosing IPNP over Endurneck? Not criticising; just curious.



I've got a 2nd spot in which I'll go for the Endurneck on a 7 string 



elq said:


> White anodized aluminum is possible, I'm pretty sure that's how apple makes white iDevices.
> 
> Two potential problems:
> 1) I don't think white anodization is "hard", so it might not be suitable for a bridge.
> 2) I don't think it's widely available, so it might be very expensive.



If it's a pita I'll just go for black hardware.... no biggie


----------



## Rook

Ola posting #34 the other day made me really curious about IPNP. He suggested I not use TNP on an 8 so I just default said Endur, we may have to have a chat about IPNP, I much prefer the regularity of my TNP over the EndurNecks I've tried.


----------



## StevenC

Oooooooooooooh...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Are those demo pieces for IPNP/Endurneck?


----------



## jonajon91

May as well say what they actually are.
They are the prototype shells for the 9 string endurneck and IPNP neck


----------



## JP Universe

Spec deposit has been sent 

I can't wait to see how this pans out!!


----------



## Hollowway

jonajon91 said:


> May as well say what they actually are.
> They are the prototype shells for the 9 string endurneck and IPNP neck



Whaaa? NINE STRING?! Now you've got my attention. Who is getting the 9 string?


----------



## Hollowway

JP Universe said:


> If it's a pita I'll just go for black hardware.... no biggie



No way, man, white is too cool! White anodization isn't all that white anyway (as evidenced by my iphone). But you could do the white powder coating. That would be super cool. White hardware and carbon fiber make me think of an exotic sports car.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Hollowway said:


> Whaaa? NINE STRING?! Now you've got my attention. Who is getting the 9 string?



Some guy names Stephen Kale. He has the #47 and #48 slots


----------



## InfinityCollision

The more I look at them the more I suspect I'd prefer IPNP to Endurneck on such a wide neck, at least if the middle surface is as narrow as in that prototype... wonder if it'd be possible to get demo samples?


----------



## elq

Quite unexpectedly, as posten.se indicates that it's still in Malmö, Sweden...



Tada!







I have a bunch of shit to do today and tomorrow is a holiday, so no proper NGD until friday at the earliest. But I do have a couple of quick impressions.

1) It's light. Really really light. Like lighter than any acoustic I've played light.

2) The strings feel tight, less give than on most of my guitars... I guess if I played my floyded guitars more frequently this wouldn't be noteworthy.

3) In the 15 min I could play, endurneck was quite comfortable. It felt natural in my hand.


----------



## narad

^^^

Comparisons to Oni in the NGD pleeeze! =)


----------



## JP Universe

So it turns out Ola isn't doing Carbon Fiber guitars 

mmmmm this changes everything..... back to the drawing board!!!


----------



## patata

JP Universe said:


> So it turns out Ola isn't doing Carbon Fiber guitars
> 
> mmmmm this changes everything..... back to the drawing board!!!



Etherial does carbon fibre->Ola's designs are free->get Etherial to build you a carbon fibre strandberg.

Math's really easy on this one.


----------



## InfinityCollision

That only works if you assume that Etherial's work is otherwise equivalent to Ola's.


----------



## jonajon91

I think Mat from etherial could pull of a cloneberg. though a strandberg body, no headstock and carbon fibre. How light do you want it to be? it will end up floating off!


----------



## patata

InfinityCollision said:


> That only works if you assume that Etherial's work is otherwise equivalent to Ola's.



Guy's asking for a carbon fiber strandberg.I know Ola's work is better than Matt's.I tried to help.


----------



## patata

jonajon91 said:


> I think Mat from etherial could pull of a cloneberg. though a strandberg body, no headstock and carbon fibre. How light do you want it to be? it will end up floating off!



Matt's all about carbon fiber.If somebody's gonna pull off carbon fibre,it's him.


----------



## StevenC

JP Universe said:


> So it turns out Ola isn't doing Carbon Fiber guitars
> 
> mmmmm this changes everything..... back to the drawing board!!!



Make sure it's something good, I don't want to be stuck with dibs on a guitar I don't like

I take that, back it's a Strandberg... A guitar I don't love.


----------



## JP Universe

patata said:


> Etherial does carbon fibre->Ola's designs are free->get Etherial to build you a carbon fibre strandberg.
> 
> Math's really easy on this one.


 
Yes it is, I'll just rethink my specs and discuss with Ola  



InfinityCollision said:


> That only works if you assume that Etherial's work is otherwise equivalent to Ola's.


 
 Nothing against Etherial (They're Aussie and I love his builds) but I've been on the waiting list for a couple of years now for my Strandberg. I don't want an Etherial, I want a Strandberg 



StevenC said:


> Make sure it's something good, I don't want to be stuck with dibs on a guitar I don't like
> 
> I take that, back it's a Strandberg... A guitar I don't love.


 
I think I've came up with a good compromise, my specs won't change too much. Just the Carbon Fiber factor.... It will be something just as cool though. Just awaiting confirmation from Ola. I'll leave this spec as a surprise


----------



## StevenC

It turns out I was one of those whose wood was temporarily lost in transit to Ola, the wenge for my neck I believe, but it's all fine now, so maybe we'll be seeing some progress pics soon.

In other news, 9 string neck prototypes:


----------



## JP Universe

Still discussing specs with Ola, design is getting more interesting as time passes.....

My wallet is in for a world of trouble though that's for sure  

He's so awesome to deal with


----------



## baryton

HORRAY i put my name on the waiting list!!

Hope my build will be putted into schedule before 2022

#454


----------



## JP Universe

Well.... I'm almost at the point of throwing in the towel and just going with the CL sig from Washburn. My specs that I want is just getting out of hand in cost.

Decisions decisions, I know there are 400+ people thinking I'm an idiot


----------



## MetalBuddah

JP Universe said:


> Well.... I'm almost at the point of throwing in the towel and just going with the CL sig from Washburn. My specs that I want is just getting out of hand in cost.
> 
> Decisions decisions, I know there are 400+ people thinking I'm an idiot



You are not an idiot lol Those Astral Strandbergs are gonna be great.


----------



## narad

JP Universe said:


> Well.... I'm almost at the point of throwing in the towel and just going with the CL sig from Washburn. My specs that I want is just getting out of hand in cost.
> 
> Decisions decisions, I know there are 400+ people thinking I'm an idiot



Yea...probably want to get rid of that UV77RE to properly fund it


----------



## JP Universe

Thought about it and spoke to a few people and I'm going to redo my specs with Ola. At the end of the day if I go for the CL I'll always be thinking of 'what could have been' with the full blown custom.


----------



## StevenC

Two new True Temperament necks:






They look like 7 string necks to me, but someone in the commments wrote that they knew who they were for and that they were 8 string necks.

Also, Per Nilsson and Anders Thidell were tagged on each neck, the caption being "Two very special necks for one very special player..." and Strandberg said in the comments that the necks were going to TT for 3 extra frets.


----------



## BlackMastodon

So with True Temperament frets are you mostly limited to the one tuning? Like are they designed to just compensate for that specific intonation?

They look awesome, and the one on the top looks like more of a 7 string than an 8 but I can't see the top holes for the string holders.


----------



## Malkav

BlackMastodon said:


> So with True Temperament frets are you mostly limited to the one tuning? Like are they designed to just compensate for that specific intonation?
> 
> They look awesome, and the one on the top looks like more of a 7 string than an 8 but I can't see the top holes for the string holders.


 
From what I understand you can change tunings, I think if you were dropping by a whole lot it wouldn't work but if you're tuning a whole tone down or there about it should be fine.


----------



## StevenC

9 string EndurNeck.

EDIT: It is to be tuned DADGCFADF


----------



## StevenC

9 string from the front.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

That 9 string neck is #48. I'm #49. SON I ARE EXCITE.


----------



## StevenC

I'm #44 and Ola tells me it should begin any day now. I'm somewhere between an Excitebike and an Excite Truck.


----------



## narad

glassmoon0fo said:


> That 9 string neck is #48. I'm #49. SON I ARE EXCITE.



I'm #37! Math has forsaken me! Numbers mean nothing here!!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I'm #37! Math has forsaken me! Numbers mean nothing here!!



Have we only seen your neck, or are there more pictures hiding from us? Since I haven't seen your specs, I'm going to imagine it's something really cool and that's what's keeping it.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Have we only seen your neck, or are there more pictures hiding from us? Since I haven't seen your specs, I'm going to imagine it's something really cool and that's what's keeping it.



I think there was some mix-up in the original neck wood specs and that slowed things down. I don't think I've even seen the neck. We did the wood selection for the top a couple weeks ago, but it's pretty standard - very Tosin with a different color stain....very different.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I think there was some mix-up in the original neck wood specs and that slowed things down. I don't think I've even seen the neck. We did the wood selection for the top a couple weeks ago, but it's pretty standard - very Tosin with a different color stain....very different.



I just checked the whole thread. Is it pink? Also, a couple of weeks? I've had my top for a couple of months now, I think.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I just checked the whole thread. Is it pink? Also, a couple of weeks? I've had my top for a couple of months now, I think.



Ha yes, I figured everyone would have forgotten by now, but it is "cherry blossom pink" for lack of a better description. Switched the pups to DiMarzio D-activators though, instead of the Laces. Big upcharge for DiMarzios


----------



## SamSam

I've forgotten my number....

That 9 string neck looks beastly Steve, I knew those 2 slots with your name had to be someone on here 

Edit: Might be #56...


----------



## JP Universe

Number #57 checking in  Deposit sent last week!!


----------



## Thrashman

Finally decided to put myself on the list..

.. Probably going to be somewhere around the #475-ish mark. Damn. 

Well, gives me some time to fund it.


----------



## StevenC

Here's the photo album for 2013-2 batch, which includes a couple of us:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.615998608444586.1073741828.106672059377246&type=3

And here's a picture of the top for one of the 9 strings:


----------



## StevenC

What we've all (I've) been waiting for, #44:





I can no longer express my excitement in terms of video games, so I'll just leave it: Everybody look at what will be my new guitar!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> What we've all (I've) been waiting for, #44:
> 
> I can no longer express my excitement in terms of video games, so I'll just leave it: Everybody look at what will be my new guitar!



That's going to be *really* great. Possibly my favorite .strandberg yet, and it's only boards!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> That's going to be *really* great. Possibly my favorite .strandberg yet, and it's only boards!



Thank you so much! I'm really pleased people like where this guitar is going. 

I'm not sure if I'll get many non Facebook build pictures, but I'll make sure to keep everybody updated. Not that my frequent bumping of this thread and posting pictures of interesting builds from non-members implied anything else...


----------



## Seanthesheep

StevenC said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really pleased people like where this guitar is going.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll get many non Facebook build pictures, but I'll make sure to keep everybody updated. Not that my frequent bumping of this thread and posting pictures of interesting builds from non-members implied anything else...




cant wait to see it done! even though Im still above 300 Ive got mine all specced out


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Aye, since we all have started this, here my materials:

as already stated - a wenge neck with maple stripes and carbon reinforcements, an ebony fretboard and a light-as-.... swamp ash body.
top this all of with this beautiful maple burl top, which is gonna be dyed in a seethrough black/seethrough gray fashion,
ss jumbo fanned frets,
zero fret
lundgrens,
black hardware

I am so ready for this.

Ola stated he'll start with the bolt-ons first, so my build will have to wait a bit, unfortunately


----------



## StevenC

Update!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Update![/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm really impressed with the look of the ash tops in this batch so far. I mean, I'm happy to be getting what I want, but from a more objective perspective I think everyone else did a great/better job spec'ing these out!


----------



## Alexis

Friend of mine has his build started too after waiting for 2 years. He made the order when he first touched my #9  Can't believe that there's such a long waitlist now!
Damn, I really hate to say this but due to financial problems ( want to go work and travel with my girlfriend ) it seems that I have to sell my #9 in the near future


----------



## StevenC

Update!


----------



## narad

Alexis said:


> Friend of mine has his build started too after waiting for 2 years. He made the order when he first touched my #9  Can't believe that there's such a long waitlist now!
> Damn, I really hate to say this but due to financial problems ( want to go work and travel with my girlfriend ) it seems that I have to sell my #9 in the near future



No worries - I hear they go for like 15k on ebay


----------



## Cloudy

narad said:


> No worries - I hear they go for like 15k on ebay



Most definitely


----------



## Zalbu

Here goes nothing!


----------



## StevenC

The wait is supposed to be 4 months on production models, and we have a thread for the production models over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...randberg-astral-exr-systems-announcement.html


----------



## Zalbu

StevenC said:


> The wait is supposed to be 4 months on production models, and we have a thread for the production models over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...randberg-astral-exr-systems-announcement.html


Huh, my bad.


----------



## paddypat

a price increase in december!! business is business!!!!



> Hey guys. Here is a quick update on our current production and plans for 2014.
> 
> We are off to an amazing start and are very happy with how manufacturing at Washburn is ramping up and the support we have received from everyone of you. We very much appreciate your trust in our young company.
> 
> CL7 & Boden7's are now in constant production and big batches of Masvidaliens and Boden8's are coming very soon. We'll be posting more media on all the progress asap.
> 
> As for 2014... we are going to continue to push the envelope in many ways and have a number of exciting new things in the works. We'll be making announcements as we get closer to the end of the year as far as new products go. For now the important bit of news we have to communicate to everyone is that there will be a price increase across the board for 2014. We realize this will not be a popular thing with many but it is a reality of the business environment we are in and our business model. It is simply something we must do in order to maintain our business in a healthy state.
> 
> We will continue to deliver the very best instruments we can possibly build and fully stand behind everything we do. That is a promise to you we all take very seriously.
> 
> We'll be posting our new 2014 catalog with new pricing, etc. asap but will continue to accept orders for current models with the current pricing until December 1, 2013.
> 
> We again sincerely thank you for all the support you have given us so far and really look forward to all that is to come in 2014.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Well ... slowly getting there, starts to look like something


----------



## rifft

paddypat said:


> a price increase in december!! business is business!!!!



So starting at 15k now?


----------



## JP Universe

paddypat said:


> a price increase in december!! business is business!!!!



Ummm, yeah it is??? 

Good on them for being transparent about it. If you want the 'lower' price go order one now......


----------



## Hollowway

JP Universe said:


> Ummm, yeah it is???
> 
> Good on them for being transparent about it. If you want the 'lower' price go order one now......



Yeah, I'm in favor of this. Why? Because it manages work load and keeps customer service high. The alternative is to keep prices low by increasing volume, which means hiring more people or outsourcing, both of which are likely to decrease quality. I've just seen too many luthiers make the mistake of NOT doing this, so I'm really impressed Ola is doing it. I personally don't care for the strandy design, but I'm a HUGE fan of Ola's because he's maintaining his brand beautifully. Young luthiers take note: this is how you want to run your business.


----------



## jeremyb

Can anyone tell me how thick the endurnecks are?


----------



## Alexis

narad said:


> No worries - I hear they go for like 15k on ebay



I've seen the one for 15k on ebay but has it really been sold for this value?


----------



## SavM

If the stain options are opened up I will definitely be making an order on one of these bad boys! 

I mean seriously.. check out the pr0n below
https://www.facebook.com/34strandbergguitar


----------



## ikarus

SavM said:


> I mean seriously.. check out the pr0n below
> https://www.facebook.com/34strandbergguitar




haha, he made the guitar its own facebook page?!



> Guitars webbsite says, it has its cosmetic defects, which actually are my favourite part of the whole guitar, Scars shows your outside but your inside is much more important



yeah i also enjoy spending several grands on a guitar with cosmetic defects.


----------



## Mwoit

Ola is still fetching components for mine, but I think I'll be selecting my top soon.


----------



## narad

SavM said:


> I mean seriously.. check out the pr0n below
> https://www.facebook.com/34strandbergguitar





And I thought facebook pages for pets were bad...


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> And I thought facebook pages for pets were bad...



I'll remember this when I see the Strandberg #37 Facebook page.


----------



## StevenC

The first 9 string is finished. See the photo album here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.665468720164241.1073741832.106672059377246&type=3


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Just got myself on the waitlist. 

Obviously the wait isn't an issue otherwise I wouldn't have signed up, haha, but how long is the wait list just out of curiosity?


----------



## Fiction

560 people 

He just sent out confirmation emails to everyone to see who is still in and keen, so I'm sure in the next few weeks we'll see a huge cull of the wait list.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Fiction said:


> 560 people
> 
> He just sent out confirmation emails to everyone to see who is still in and keen, so I'm sure in the next few weeks we'll see a huge cull of the wait list.



 I meant in terms of time. I've signed up on the premise I will have enough time to save for it. It's 2 years plus isn't it?


----------



## Thrashman

There's gonna be plenty of time for you to save up. I don't think the list will be shortened by more than 100 to 150 spots.


----------



## jjcor

Wow! Good thing I signed up 2 years ago! Last I checked I was #86. Maybe 85 people before me will drop out!


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hey guys, as a few people have noted, I sent out a message today (copied below). I am working on ways to get the waitlist situation under control, since it must really hurt to be person 560  So, I am hoping that the situation will improve shortly. And you will all see the pace picking up as well!

Important information to those that are on the Made to Measure waitlist: Today, you will be receiving an email with instructions how to confirm your interest in remaining on the waitlist. If you have not received it, check your junk e-mail, or think back if you might have signed up using a different e-mail address. Contact us if you do not receive the email since you might lose your spot otherwise.


----------



## Mr Richard

Honestly it's hard to decide now if I want to drop off or not as I'm 470+ on the list and honestly I'm unsure where I'll be money wise in 2+ years, though I'm sure Ola wouldn't mind me staying on the list for now and worst case when my turn comes to bat to decline eh?


----------



## Watty

I'm sure Ola's only assuming 25-50% (being generous) of those on the list will actually purchase a guitar. Regardless, he's got enough work to keep him business for the foreseeable future.

Edit: I like how the guy at the top of this page joined SSO JUST to whine about the fact that a high-end guitar has a high-end price tag....


----------



## Rook

Anybody any news?

Last I saw my guitar was a pile of wood about 4 months ago, might nudge ola and see if anything's changed with that soon but I don't wanna bother him hehe; couple of guitars in my batch are starting to take shape though.

Get insanely excited now, I've waited so long for this.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

My guitar is just in the "let's make the colour perfect" phase.
fretboard attached, hardware not yet installed.
And I've been in batch 2 for 2013, so I guess he'll really get going on the next batch after messe.
Batch 2/2013 should be done till messe, I guess. that would be following Olas cycle


----------



## StevenC

My guitar is pretty close, Ola said it should be early in the new year some time. I like to hope that means January. Rook, I doubt your guitar is any more than that same pile of wood right now.


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hi guys, while I'm grateful for any peace I can get, don't worry about bugging me 

It's a small consolation to you that are half-way through builds, but the work I have been doing the past months is aiming to speed up things considerably in the future. A new workflow for building neck-throughs is starting to pay dividends, and progress is picking up.


----------



## StevenC

More excitement!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


>



....dibs.


----------



## JP Universe

Wenge/Bubinga is mine


----------



## StevenC

JP Universe said:


> Wenge/Bubinga is mine



I can't remember, but did you tell us your specs? If they're still secret, that's cool.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The maple and rosewood second from left is me, to go on #49. SON I ARE EXCITE.


----------



## Rook

The far left looks like it could be mine but I'm hoping not since I ordered IPNP...

That's my exact wood setup though.

EDIT: Confirmed not mine *phew*


----------



## JP Universe

StevenC said:


> I can't remember, but did you tell us your specs? If they're still secret, that's cool.



I ended up changing them anyways 

From memory...

Bolt on
8 string multiscale
IPNP
Basswood body 
Maple top
Galaxy black finish
Ebony fretboard
blue luminlay side dots
White Ionizer pickups
(. *) abalone Inlay on 24th and 12th fret & Strandberg logo on body
black hardware
wenge/bubinga neck
SS frets


----------



## wakjob

You know, I have absolutely zero problem spending $3000-5000 on an amp without even blinking.

I've never in my life even considered spending that kind of money on a guitar...

until now!


----------



## StevenC

JP Universe said:


> I ended up changing them anyways
> 
> From memory...
> 
> Bolt on
> 8 string multiscale
> IPNP
> Basswood body
> Maple top
> Galaxy black finish
> Ebony fretboard
> blue luminlay side dots
> White Ionizer pickups
> (. *) abalone Inlay on 24th and 12th fret & Strandberg logo on body
> black hardware
> wenge/bubinga neck
> SS frets



That neck doesn't look like IPNP...


----------



## JP Universe

Hmmm This is the pic of my neck, looks similar to the one in the previous pic.

I definitely ordered IPNP, I'll double check with Ola


----------



## StevenC

I'd get that checked out if I were you, because that looks very EndurNeck.

EDIT: Also, looking at your specs, I hope my earlier dibs is still valid, because hot damn!


----------



## JP Universe

At least i'm getting IPNP for sure in any case 

'Hi Matthew,
Merry Christmas!

Insanely enough, that picture definitely isn&#8217;t. I will have to look into if I just mislabeled the picture, but you will get IPNP for sure! 

Cheers,
Ola'


----------



## Mwoit

Hmmmmm. I am #51 so... is my neck in that batch of necks?!


----------



## StevenC

It might be, what are your specs?


----------



## Mwoit

I have a rosewood EndurNeck neck with palemoon ebony fretboard.


----------



## StevenC

Sounds sweet. I guess all the IPNP are in one batch and all the EndurNecks are in another.


----------



## Mwoit

StevenC said:


> Sounds sweet. I guess all the IPNP are in one batch and all the EndurNecks are in another.



Oops, I meant Endurneck. WHOOPS.


----------



## StevenC

#51, you say?







Excuse my posting your guitar, but wow!

Varbergs will be in a different batch of necks, too, because they have a different neck pocket.


----------



## Mwoit

Mate, how you finding all of this?! 

Also, thanks. I think mine is #51, it says so on my order sheet.


----------



## StevenC

They're all on the Strandberg Facebook page, and I'm more than happy to help.

The wait list on the website has numbers assigned to almost all of the current builds.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Ugh I need to see the waitlist move up


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hey everyone, final reminder just went out to those that have not confirmed their spot on the wait list since the response deadline is tomorrow. A confirmation e-mail also went out to those that _have_ responded, so ping me if you can't find things in your spam/junk/promotions folder.

For those that are still on it, I am happy to report that your number has most likely gone down quite a bit 

Will consolidate the list in the coming days and then start taking specifications for the next batch. Some more progress pics and info also coming shortly!


----------



## StevenC

ola_strandberg said:


> For those that are still on it, I am happy to report that your number has most likely gone down quite a bit



Is this bad news for anyone else?


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I can't wait to finally have mine in my hands - crank the amp and blow up our rehearsal room!!


----------



## Seanthesheep

cant wait to see how much the list will move up!!!!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Is this bad news for anyone else?



Ha, I think we're still a loooong ways off. It'd certainly be nice to get a second build in 2017 as opposed to 2025, so sounds good to me!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Ha, I think we're still a loooong ways off. It'd certainly be nice to get a second build in 2017 as opposed to 2025, so sounds good to me!



I actually had an idea for another guitar that I'd like to have in between, so this could work well.


----------



## Danukenator

I just got the email about updated confirmation. Hell, I'd be down if it was in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## StevenC

Up from 323 to 165 on my second build.


----------



## kruneh

I think I joined around 330, now I´m 105.
I expect some of those 104 to eventually change their mind too, so not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## thrsher

i was 93, now im at 55


----------



## SamSam

Screw the list, I want those progress pics


----------



## Watty

104, moved up juuuuust a few spots...


----------



## jjcor

Was 86 now 50!


----------



## ramses

I moved up 88 spots! At the current rate, my build should start in almost two years. That's OK, my production Boden will keep me happy until then.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Wow, I moved up 154 spots! Guess im starting to save up now since im at 163


----------



## Thrashman

.... yeah, I'm #238! 

I was 482 before, so advancing 250 or so spots ain't half bad.


----------



## BlackStar7

Moved up to 66 - pretty awesome! I know Ola says he's increasing production speed for the future, but does anyone have an idea of how many builds he completed in the past year? It's still difficult to get a rough sense of when my spot will actually come up (though I'm guessing it's still quite a while).


----------



## Watty

I thought I remember him saying something somewhere that would make my educated guess between 25-40 once he gets "full" production going.


----------



## StevenC

BlackStar7 said:


> Moved up to 66 - pretty awesome! I know Ola says he's increasing production speed for the future, but does anyone have an idea of how many builds he completed in the past year? It's still difficult to get a rough sense of when my spot will actually come up (though I'm guessing it's still quite a while).



About 10. That includes the Swedish Masvidalien and CL7. And there were at least 2 necks for Per Nilsson, so there's an extra 2.

He has about 20 being built at the moment.


----------



## JP Universe

2nd spot up to 23 now&#8230; hmmm not sure if I'll go through with it. 

I'll leave it at this stage. I'd have to move something to accommodate it and I don't really want to do that


----------



## ramses

Watty said:


> I thought I remember him saying something somewhere that would make my educated guess between 25-40 once he gets "full" production going.



Hmmm ... that means that I'll have enough time to save money for some really crazy exotic woods!


----------



## StevenC

JP Universe said:


> 2nd spot up to 23 now hmmm not sure if I'll go through with it.
> 
> I'll leave it at this stage. I'd have to move something to accommodate it and I don't really want to do that



By the time that guitar comes along you'll have taken delivery of #57 and my dibs can come into effect.


----------



## NickB11

I went from 35 (around there) to 16! I wonder how much longer, maybe another year? Still debating this - as awesome as these are, I really wish I could play one before I take the plunge...


----------



## Danukenator

So...I got an email saying I was at spot 88! But...88 isn't me and I'm not on the list. Can someone PM me the best email to sort this out?


----------



## narad

Danukenator said:


> So...I got an email saying I was at spot 88! But...88 isn't me and I'm not on the list. Can someone PM me the best email to sort this out?



The list hasn't been updated yet. If you're getting an email, you should be good to go. You probably accidentally wound up as an "anonymous". But for instance, I'm still at 322 on the list, when the email just put me into #59.

EDIT: Ah, I had two spots merged. I thought that was quite the miraculous jump!


----------



## Danukenator

Cool! I'll keep an eye on it. I've already sent an email, so I'll confirm if that's the case if I get a response.


----------



## got_tone

#156!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> The list hasn't been updated yet. If you're getting an email, you should be good to go. You probably accidentally wound up as an "anonymous". But for instance, I'm still at 322 on the list, when the email just put me into #59.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I had two spots merged. I thought that was quite the miraculous jump!



Before I read that edit I was wondering how 146 builds got put in between us...


----------



## NickB11

Well my time has come! It's real now...just have to figure out what I'm going to do! I really wish I could try one of these before possibly plunking down some serious dough on one. I'd especially like to try the neck EndurNeck, but I may just opt for a traditional neck carve, as I don't want to end up not getting along with the neck on it after I have it...decisions, decisions


----------



## Lorcan Ward

NickBen said:


> Well my time has come! It's real now...just have to figure out what I'm going to do! I really wish I could try one of these before possibly plunking down some serious dough on one. I'd especially like to try the neck EndurNeck, but I may just opt for a traditional neck carve, as I don't want to end up not getting along with the neck on it after I have it...decisions, decisions



If your Strandberg build is up soon I'd suggest trying to make it to NAMM to talk to Ola and try out any guitar he has at his booth. If you can't then meeting up with someone who has an Washberg would be a good idea.


----------



## NickB11

Lorcan Ward said:


> If your Strandberg build is up soon I'd suggest trying to make it to NAMM to talk to Ola and try out any guitar he has at his booth. If you can't then meeting up with someone who has an Washberg would be a good idea.



As much as that sounds good in theory and trust me I would love to get out to NAMM - with work and such I wouldn't be able to make it out there...anyone out there around Pittsburgh have a Strandberg?


----------



## ara_

I went with the EndurNeck on my Boden 7 without trying it and it feels good. Really no adjustment period at all in my opinion. It's better than any other neck I tried, and I wish I could have EndurNecks on all my guitars.
Maybe go bolt-on to minimize damage on the off-chance you really don't like it?


----------



## jahosy

#33 (Boden 7) & #37 (boden 8) for sale on strandberg's FB page.. VERY TEMPTING 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.694776813900098.1073741835.106672059377246&type=1


----------



## NickB11

For those of you that have Strandbergs (made to measure) or have played them - can you comment on their quality? I assume that given the price-tag and reviews that they are top notch, but I have searched and haven't found a whole on the made-to-measure guitars? For example, would you say they are of Suhr/PRS quality or higher, etc? 

Thanks all!


----------



## StevenC

I haven't played Suhr or PRS, but the two made to measure Strandbergs I've played were easily two of the highest quality guitars I've played. They'd definitely be up there and I'd even compare them to Schecter Custom Shop.


----------



## NickB11

StevenC said:


> I haven't played Suhr or PRS, but the two made to measure Strandbergs I've played were easily two of the highest quality guitars I've played. They'd definitely be up there and I'd even compare them to Schecter Custom Shop.



Thanks for the info man! I think I'm going for it - just finalizing my specs now! I will post them once I get everything figured out - should be stunning!


----------



## StevenC

You won't regret it. Ola makes a great guitar. I can't really think of anything I'd have over a Strandberg.


----------



## elq

My Strandberg is a bit more rough than the Suhrs I own... not quite up to their level of refinement, but it's still a damn good guitar.


----------



## MF_Kitten

NickBen said:


> As much as that sounds good in theory and trust me I would love to get out to NAMM - with work and such I wouldn't be able to make it out there...anyone out there around Pittsburgh have a Strandberg?



I'll be at NAMM, and I plan to try it all. PM me!


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Simply ask Ola, if he could ship you a few differen profiles out of stereofoam. He did that for a few guys.

concerning quality:
Ola is getting better and better, comparing one of his earlier Bodens, like Tosins original one (who were already great) to a current one it is obvious.


----------



## NickB11

MF_Kitten said:


> I'll be at NAMM, and I plan to try it all. PM me!



That would be great - thank you! I will PM you!



Scattered Messiah said:


> Simply ask Ola, if he could ship you a few differen profiles out of stereofoam. He did that for a few guys.
> 
> concerning quality:
> Ola is getting better and better, comparing one of his earlier Bodens, like Tosins original one (who were already great) to a current one it is obvious.



That would definitely help - I will ask. I would hope that the quality would reflect the price or vice versa. I just feel after waiting all this time I would regret not going forward, but I will keep you guys posted!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## StevenC

Picture time:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The figuring on the Wenge is nuts!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The one in the middle is my boy Armand's. Looking good!


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Oh yeah - just got an almost final update. My guitar is (almost) done, only some minor thingies left and then ...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

PICS damn you!


----------



## Scattered Messiah

As soon as the details are done I'll give u a sneak ...

patient weall must be


----------



## eugeneelgr

So i received the email a week ago, and i'm really having a difficult time choosing specs, even the number of strings, so i thought, why not have sevenstring.org help me out? 

So i tried a 7 string 4 days ago, to hopefully come to a decision on whether to go ahead with a 7 string or not. It was an iron label ibanez 7 string iirc, and i was COMPLETELY lost on that guitar. Maybe its a matter of getting used to, but i felt like playing guitar became a chore when i was playing 7 strings. Besides, i mostly do lead stuff, noodling and a few pop/rock gigs here and there(i cant seem to play 6 string material on a 7). So i've most probably decided on a 6 string(convince me if you feel otherwise). Thing is, my suhr modern and les paul custom would almost most probably lose all playtime, as the strandberg will probably become my main guitar(given how the reviews are)

Next, down to body shape, now that I'm most probably getting a 6 string, the varberg shape has also opened up as an option for me. I've just emailed them if the varberg is available with a full 24 fret board as opposed to the partially "cut off" ones on the current varbergs and masvidalien, and Ola has said that varbergs are not available with a full 24 fret fretboard sadly.. I'm kinda partial to the varberg shape, but I'm a little apprehensive on the sandwiched body as i was thinking of a pure mahogany body, quilt maple top, bolt on rosewood neck and ebony fretboard combo and the lack of a full 24fretboard isnt good news for me. Kinda got this idea from Nolly's quilt top blackmachine b2 and I've been so used to the mahogany body and maple top combo, from my les paul custom to my suhr modern. Still, pretty open to discussion, and it would be fun hearing your take on wood choices and my current dilemma!

Finally, colour, hardware colour and pickups. Shoot me with any ideas. Nothing better than sharing this journey with you guys!


----------



## StevenC

You can get the Varberg as a 7. When I got my first 7 it took me an hour or two of playing to figure everything out and get used to it. Now it feels like the norm, so if I were you, I would try and get some more time on a 7 before you decide.


----------



## ikarus

I always wonder what this "made to measure" means. Does he modify the body shape etc. according to the body measurements of the player? Please enlighten me...


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> You can get the Varberg as a 7. When I got my first 7 it took me an hour or two of playing to figure everything out and get used to it. Now it feels like the norm, so if I were you, I would try and get some more time on a 7 before you decide.



Ahh ok, thanks man! But the biggest thing keeping me off the varberg(god i wish it didn't have to be so cus i've really grown on the shape) is the lack of a full 24-fret fretboard. As anal as it sounds, i want a full 24 fret fretboard so i can explore tapping/arpeggio possibilities up in that region.

And as much as i respect Ola's vision and guitar building, I cant help but think, hes building an ergonomic guitar to remove the physical hindrances to guitar playing, i would think he would be building for the technical players in different genres, why would he not build it with a full fretboard? If it had one, i would most probably settle for a varberg. Just a more friendly shape to a "superstrater" like myself. And not to mention really unique. Love the thicker upper horn compared to the boden.


----------



## UnderTheSign

ikarus said:


> I always wonder what this "made to measure" means. Does he modify the body shape etc. according to the body measurements of the player? Please enlighten me...


I think 'made to measure' just means 'custom' in this case.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Just got my quote back! Whoo this is really exciting, but black hardware with gold details are 1200sek upcharge! Thats 1200sek for 18 gold screws  And bkps are 750 sek upcharge EACH. Phew at that rate i should put the lace alumitones in and get bkps from a dealer in singapore and then sell off the alumitones.

But that aside, here are my specs.

6 String (Shred more than i DJENTZ plus small asian hands)
Mahogany Body with Quilt maple top
Bolt on rosewood neck(traditional neck carve) with ebony fingerboard
25.5" scale with 16" to 20" compound radius
Oil wax and stain(Proabably brown or trans grey/black)
Black egs hardware with egs tremolo
Bareknuckle pickups
5 way blade switch with 1 vol 1 tone
Stainless steel jumbo frets(Can't live without ss frets)
Luminlay side and face dots offset on treble side
Most importantly, TREMOLOCK FOR DOWNTUNEZ RIFFINGZ.

This is gonna be gooood. Wonder how long before my build can be completed..Wouldnt wanna rush ola though.


----------



## StevenC

Got an update from Ola:


----------



## narad

Should have sent... a poet...


----------



## StevenC

Let me know when you get to the UK, and we'll figure something out so you can try it.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Let me know when you get to the UK, and we'll figure something out so you can try it.



 There's a conference coming up in my field, hosted in Dublin, and my primary motivation in submitting a paper is to try out guitars that reside in Ireland!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> There's a conference coming up in my field, hosted in Dublin, and my primary motivation in submitting a paper is to try out guitars that reside in Ireland!



Aside from Lorcan and me, I know just the place to play some nice guitars.


----------



## ramses

StevenC said:


> Got an update from Ola:



That's a stunning koa top. Additionally, I wasn't a fan of wenge until I saw your fretboard.


----------



## StevenC

ramses said:


> That's a stunning koa top. Additionally, I wasn't a fan of wenge until I saw your fretboard.



Thanks, and glad I could set you straight.


----------



## ramses

StevenC said:


> ... glad I could set you straight.





Regarding my build ... hopefully Ola will reconsider his ban on cocobolo. A Boden 7 or a Varberg 7 with a blood-red cocobolo top would be incredible ... maybe with a wenge fretboard


----------



## narad

ramses said:


> Regarding my build ... hopefully Ola will reconsider his ban on cocobolo. A Boden 7 or a Varberg 7 with a blood-red cocobolo top would be incredible ... maybe with a wenge fretboard



To be fair, there's plenty of nice-looking woods that aren't toxic to the person working with them...


----------



## ramses

narad said:


> To be fair, there's plenty of nice-looking woods that aren't toxic to the person working with them...



About that ... is it that some people are allergic to it? 

In central-america, where cocobolo comes from, the natives sculpt cocobolo for the tourists with basic tools, without protecting their hands/eyes/nose, and they don't suffer ill-effects from it.

Back on topic ... a .strandberg* with buckeye burl would also be cool. The only issue is that with Ola's preferred finish, oil, all the imperfections in the burl may be an issue, even after filling.


----------



## sehnomatic

ramses said:


> About that ... is it that some people are allergic to it?
> 
> In central-america, where cocobolo comes from, the natives sculpt cocobolo for the tourists with basic tools, without protecting their hands/eyes/nose, and they don't suffer ill-effects from it.
> 
> Back on topic ... a .strandberg* with buckeye burl would also be cool. The only issue is that with Ola's preferred finish, oil, all the imperfections in the burl may be an issue, even after filling.



Like many allergies, your reaction is developmental, based on how much you've been exposed. The natives may be exposed to the toxins since childhood in small amounts (hanging around those who work with it) and their bodies do not react as their bodies have become conditioned.

Sensitizers are a tricky thing, a builder who has not come in contact with it in his entire life may not have a reaction at all. But one day, since their body was never conditioned to it as a growing child, an allergy can quickly develop as they are exposed to considerable amounts of it in such a short time and an extreme reaction can occur

I understand Ola's motive here, it's a risk not worth taking as an allergy to wood results in an allergy to his career.


----------



## narad

sehnomatic said:


> Sensitizers are a tricky thing, a builder who has not come in contact with it in his entire life may not have a reaction at all. But one day, since their body was never conditioned to it as a growing child, an allergy can quickly develop as they are exposed to considerable amounts of it in such a short time and an extreme reaction can occur



This, and it's the dust that's toxic, or is at least described as the more detrimental aspect of working with the wood. Carving/sculpting with traditional tools probably doesn't blast significant amounts of fine Cocobolo powder into the air, ready to be inhaled into the lungs or to find its way into other pores.

In reality it's probably not that bad, but builders already come into a fair number of toxins during the finishing process, no need to stack anything else on there! Plus, have you _seen_ Steven's koa .strandberg*?


----------



## Thrashman

Got most of my specs down, when things are getting close I'm going to head up to Ola and try a few guitars to really finalize them and try things out for real.


----------



## Malkav

When Ola spoke about the Cocobolo thing it was the allergy reason that was the main point for not using it, but I believe he also said that the allergy here would also be towards Rosewood as the two are related somehow and he figured that it's just too much of a risk to not be able to work with rosewood in future.


----------



## rapterr15

I must be missing something here, but the Boden CL7's have cocobolo necks, correct? If there's an issue with wood allergies, why is this the case? Why would Ola ban that wood for the guitar bodies and not the necks?


----------



## foreright

narad said:


> This, and it's the dust that's toxic, or is at least described as the more detrimental aspect of working with the wood.



Just a point of order - Cocobolo is an oily wood and the oil is just as bad as the dust. There's lots of reports of people developing rashes / blisters after handling raw Cocobolo.

Also as someone stated above, it will cause you problems when handling other Rosewoods.

You REALLY want to be using a proper respirator when working this stuff and also to cover all exposed skin - a simple dust mask will not do... ask me how I know (!). It's really nasty stuff to breathe in... (mind you, this should apply to all wood dust...).

I'm not surprised that a few builders refuse to use it - in fact I'm surprised that more don't!


----------



## StevenC

rapterr15 said:


> I must be missing something here, but the Boden CL7's have cocobolo necks, correct? If there's an issue with wood allergies, why is this the case? Why would Ola ban that wood for the guitar bodies and not the necks?



Probably because the CL7s aren't made by Ola, so he doesn't have to worry about the cocobolo. The CL7 prototype that Ola built had a rosewood neck.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Heres a mock up of transblack on the holdsworth model.

I've more or less decided to go with bronze hardware as on holdsworth's model. Way too beautiful, black hardware seems abit boring to me, and my strandberg will probably look like most other strandbergs out there haha!


----------



## ramses

rapterr15 said:


> I must be missing something here, but the Boden CL7's have cocobolo necks, correct? If there's an issue with wood allergies, why is this the case? Why would Ola ban that wood for the guitar bodies and not the necks?



The cocobolo necks belong to the CL7's which are made by the Washburn custom shop, not by Ola. The "ban" is only for the custom guitars he personally makes in his shop in Sweden.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I hope Ola is taking precautions with wenge, as that stuff is REALLY nasty. Splinters can get infected, and the dust is toxic.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Just a question, do the anodized hardware last or do they tarnish like most chrome or gold hardware?

By the way, my strandberg will be possibly be the first with the tremolock! Ola says my build will get him on the design.


----------



## Malkav

eugeneelgr said:


> Just a question, do the anodized hardware last or do they tarnish like most chrome or gold hardware?



Like Gold and Chrome it'll depend on a number of factors, things like the acidity of your sweat, the humidity of your area, salt content of that humidity, amount of friction on the unit etc Much like gold and chrome the process itself plays a role in it, as some places just may or may not do a good job. I don't know about who Ola gets to do his stuff nor is it likely I'll ever see a piece of his hardware in person, but the quality of anodisation can play a massive role in the durability.


----------



## timbale

Germany strandberg distributor?

they soon will be available in Germany... but 2850&#8364; for a Boden 8. That's some cash.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Heres a mock up of transblack on the holdsworth model.



That looks fantastic but I have doubts that the trans-black would work out over a figured bubinga top, if that's the plan. You might have to switch to a wood with a lighter natural color if you want the figure to show through like that. I think I'm already in a smidge of trouble for basing my Ola order over an unreasonable photoshop mockup


----------



## eugeneelgr

Malkav said:


> Like Gold and Chrome it'll depend on a number of factors, things like the acidity of your sweat, the humidity of your area, salt content of that humidity, amount of friction on the unit etc Much like gold and chrome the process itself plays a role in it, as some places just may or may not do a good job. I don't know about who Ola gets to do his stuff nor is it likely I'll ever see a piece of his hardware in person, but the quality of anodisation can play a massive role in the durability.



Ola just got back to me, his anodized hardware DOES NOT TARNISH. Great news for me in tropical sunny singapore.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> That looks fantastic but I have doubts that the trans-black would work out over a figured bubinga top, if that's the plan. You might have to switch to a wood with a lighter natural color if you want the figure to show through like that. I think I'm already in a smidge of trouble for basing my Ola order over an unreasonable photoshop mockup



Nope i would be getting a choice quilt maple top  Hahaha im glad you like the design enough to base your custom on it!


----------



## TBF_Seb

timbale said:


> Germany strandberg distributor?
> 
> they soon will be available in Germany... but 2850 for a Boden 8. That's some cash.



It's 2749  for a Boden 8 in natural finish, but those are old (2013) prices. I guess it will cost more if you order now, reflecting the new prices.


----------



## StevenC

Charlie Griffiths of Haken's new Strandberg!


----------



## StevenC

And Richard Henshall's to go along with it:






Safe to say I no longer want a TAM100.


----------



## narad

Ha, if only I had seen these in 2012, my order would have been quite different! 8-string trems...that's awesome.


----------



## StevenC

Come on! There was a blog post from December 4th 2010 mentioning that 8 string terms were on the way.

My next build will probably be a mash up of #44 and #54.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Come on! There was a blog post from December 4th 2010 mentioning that 8 string terms were on the way.



Ha, sure but it helps to see it all come together. I don't know how many strings to put on my second build, but it will definitely have one of those trems!

Though, a bit disappointed in the quilt top on the HSH one. The Washburns are getting better wood at this point!


----------



## Danukenator

Emailed Ola, I do still have my spot!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Guys...why do you need so many strings hahaha You only need 6 if you ain't tosin abasi 

Seriously though, 8 string trems worry me. all that tension put on those 2 screws in the trem cavity.


----------



## patata

Anyone knows if you can order red saddles?


----------



## jtm45

patata said:


> Anyone knows if you can order red saddles?



Yeah, you can.
If you look at the thread i've linked below there's some pictured in it;

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/239593-new-skervesen-headless-build.html


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Ha, sure but it helps to see it all come together. I don't know how many strings to put on my second build, but it will definitely have one of those trems!
> 
> Though, a bit disappointed in the quilt top on the HSH one. The Washburns are getting better wood at this point!



I totally agree that quilt top is pretty disappointing, but it is a choice top, ie. the customer settled for it, so maybe it floats his boat. I know im gonna try to go for a really nice tubular quilt maple top for mine..


----------



## ara_

eugeneelgr said:


> I totally agree that quilt top is pretty disappointing, but it is a choice top, ie. the customer settled for it, so maybe it floats his boat. I know im gonna try to go for a really nice tubular quilt maple top for mine..



Are you talking about this quilt top? Richard Henshall's 'berg
I think it looks amazing


----------



## StevenC

I have to agree that #54 has a pretty cool top, but it definitely isn't the most figured piece of maple ever. 

Here's the two together:






I'll taken any excuse to post Haken/Strandberg at this point, so Haken Strandbergs are just perfect.


----------



## cip 123

eugeneelgr said:


> Guys...why do you need so many strings hahaha You only need 6 if you ain't tosin abasi
> 
> Seriously though, 8 string trems worry me. all that tension put on those 2 screws in the trem cavity.




It looks as though Olas have 4 screws dont they? They still look pretty small though


----------



## narad

ara_ said:


> Are you talking about this quilt top? Richard Henshall's 'berg
> I think it looks amazing



Yea, I was referring to that one. Overall I like the guitar a lot, it's just that the Washburns are actually getting better wood, and isn't that a bit funny if they're the budget line? The made-to-measure guitars are up in Vik price range so you'd expect similar woods. Then again, it's just a quilt thing - Steve's koa top is jaw-dropping and there have been plenty of nice ebony tops.


----------



## eugeneelgr

cip 123 said:


> It looks as though Olas have 4 screws dont they? They still look pretty small though



Most trem claws only have 2 screws i think. And Ola's one definately has 2 only. I'm ordering the schaller tremolo tension adjustment device called the "sure claw" with my MTM boden 6. Seems like a super cool device and i've always had problems balancing my trem using the traditional 2 screw trem claw. Only problem is it only allows for 3 springs in a straight alignment, so if you need anything more than 3 screws like a 7 string or if you like super stiff trems its a no-go. And those trem purists who believe in the "/l\" spring arrangement


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Well, there's always the option of using heavier springs... I absolutely LOVE the Sure Claw and install it on all my trem'd guitars, as I've said countless times already.

WTF, the Masvidalien/Varberg's neck uses two-screw mounting? I hadn't seen the back before (oddly, because I always like to see them from behind



), but that's pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Well, there's always the option of using heavier springs... I absolutely LOVE the Sure Claw and install it on all my trem'd guitars, as I've said countless times already.
> 
> WTF, the Masvidalien/Varberg's neck uses two-screw mounting? I hadn't seen the back before (oddly, because I always like to see them from behind
> 
> 
> 
> ), but that's pretty cool, I guess.



Funny i saw this, i was halfway contemplating just using a traditional spring claw cus i thought of the possibility that i might need more than 3 springs. Which led me to research heavier trem springs, which i couldnt find, and what the angled 3 spring layout does to trem feel. I might just go with a traditional claw now. I mean, i dont exactly change string gauge or balance my trem THAT often.


----------



## Pikka Bird

eugeneelgr said:


> Funny i saw this, i was halfway contemplating just using a traditional spring claw cus i thought of the possibility that i might need more than 3 springs. Which led me to research heavier trem springs, which i couldnt find, and what the angled 3 spring layout does to trem feel. I might just go with a traditional claw now. I mean, i dont exactly change string gauge or balance my trem THAT often.



Just search eBay for "Heavy tremolo springs" or something to that effect and you'll find plenty.

I adjust my springs sort of often. A well-balanced tremolo that is tuned properly will go slightly off if you move the guitar back and forth between places with varying temperature/humidity, such as from my apartment to our band room. The way to rebalance it is via the claw, and _never_ the fine tuners. 
That's why I love the Sure Claw- you can keep your cover on and just keep the supplied allen key handy. A minor bonus to me is that it's also very "finished" in appearance instead of looking like an afterthought like traditional claws do.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Pikka Bird said:


> Just search eBay for "Heavy tremolo springs" or something to that effect and you'll find plenty.
> 
> I adjust my springs sort of often. A well-balanced tremolo that is tuned properly will go slightly off if you move the guitar back and forth between places with varying temperature/humidity, such as from my apartment to our band room. The way to rebalance it is via the claw, and _never_ the fine tuners.
> That's why I love the Sure Claw- you can keep your cover on and just keep the supplied allen key handy. A minor bonus to me is that it's also very "finished" in appearance instead of looking like an afterthought like traditional claws do.



Well my strandberg isnt gonna have a cover i think. But yes, the sure claw makes trem balancing so much easier. The angle of the screws in traditional trem claws just make it awkward to adjust. My current guitar's trem claw screw heads are quite defaced already. 

PSP

Is this what you were referring to?


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yeah, those will work, but can you actually buy them from that site? eBay is a lot more convenient for me when I don't have an order with FU-Tone where I can add some of his heavy springs...


----------



## MF_Kitten

the trem only having two screws is a bit of an oversimplification. Look at which surface they go into. Normal trem claws are anchored along the axis of the spring pull. The springs are literally trying to pull the screws out of the wood. And sometimes they do.

Now look at the trem cavity of that strandberg. The trem claw is permanently fixed in place, rather than being adjusted by screws. Instead, the trem claw is on those two "rails", and are adjusted, I assume, with the single allen key in the top middle there. And the two screws? They are mounted in the opposite direction of the pull! It's anchored into the floor rather than the wall. It's WAY stronger like that. It has the entire screw inside the wood being pulled sideways, with tons of material to hold the tension.

It makes a lot of sense, and I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## eugeneelgr

MF_Kitten said:


> the trem only having two screws is a bit of an oversimplification. Look at which surface they go into. Normal trem claws are anchored along the axis of the spring pull. The springs are literally trying to pull the screws out of the wood. And sometimes they do.
> 
> Now look at the trem cavity of that strandberg. The trem claw is permanently fixed in place, rather than being adjusted by screws. Instead, the trem claw is on those two "rails", and are adjusted, I assume, with the single allen key in the top middle there. And the two screws? They are mounted in the opposite direction of the pull! It's anchored into the floor rather than the wall. It's WAY stronger like that. It has the entire screw inside the wood being pulled sideways, with tons of material to hold the tension.
> 
> It makes a lot of sense, and I wouldn't worry at all.



Exactly, thats what i was talking about. The sure claw uses the wood to counter the pull of the springs and strings, whereas most traditional trem claws use the screw thread in the wood itself.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Short teasage for all of you that wanted to see #39.
Ola and I were not quite content with the finish - which had been done by a 3rd party.
So Ola decided give me the possibility of a rebuild or try and experiment a little himself ... I thought it might make most sense for Ola to experiment a little.

At this occasion I wanted to tell you, that Ola is unbelievably professional and super cool to deal with - he always tries to go the extra mile and think about my crazy ideas 

Got this pic today moring:


----------



## mnemonic

Pretty.

How did it look beforehand?


----------



## Watty

So, anyone from here decide to pull the trigger after seeing Ola's email this morning? I caught it about 20 minutes after it sent and, while I might have been able to nail one of the spots, I decided to pass as I've already got one expensive build going this year....


----------



## ramses

Watty said:


> So, anyone from here decide to pull the trigger after seeing Ola's email this morning? I caught it about 20 minutes after it sent and, while I might have been able to nail one of the spots, I decided to pass as I've already got one expensive build going this year....



I caught it 9 minutes after it sent, and after some deliberation decided to not do it. The main reason is that I'll receive a Boden 8 sometime in March.


----------



## StevenC

Finished!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Mother of Koa!


----------



## Purelojik

man i absolutely love that top....


i see a lot of strandy demos popping up these days. its nice to see people so happy with them. I really wish he'd make an acoustic boden . i think that'd look killer.


----------



## Cloudy

ughh koa dear god.


----------



## narad

Steve - that looks *insane*.

I just saw the email from Ola. I'm not sure I understand - is the 1044 SEK taken out of the cost of the guitar or is that like a "fast track" fee? I guess I'm just confused as to why the first 5 people to go aren't the first 5 people in the queue (or like the first 10, with a couple tire-kickery guys). Certainly they'd know their specs and be prepared to pay by now?


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Steve - that looks *insane*.



.insane*


----------



## ramses

StevenC said:


> Finished!



Congratulations! That's one of the most beautiful koa tops I've ever seen.

You'd better give us an extremely detailed NGD!


----------



## StevenC

ramses said:


> Congratulations! That's one of the most beautiful koa tops I've ever seen.
> 
> You'd better give us an extremely detailed NGD!



I'll do my best. I'm a bad photographer, but I've got a friend who will take some good pictures. Though, February weather could limiting. Also, Lorcan will get a thorough test of this guitar, so hopefully he'll give a review, too.


----------



## narad

I have a very nice camera


----------



## StevenC

You're more than welcome to take as many pictures of it as you want.


----------



## thrsher

Watty said:


> So, anyone from here decide to pull the trigger after seeing Ola's email this morning? I caught it about 20 minutes after it sent and, while I might have been able to nail one of the spots, I decided to pass as I've already got one expensive build going this year....




im at spot 52 right now, i figure i would wait it out, not really ready to drop 5k just yet


----------



## StevenC

I was 265 on the list, last I checked, but I figured I'd wait, too.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> You're more than welcome to take as many pictures of it as you want.



I don't need photos of _yours_ anymore - Ola just sent me this:







I guess it's pretty much done, just needs to do the staining. It's not koa, but I think I win the quilt maple game at least!


----------



## StevenC

That's awesome!

Strandberg get together?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Strandberg get together?



Yup, MythBusters: Are slanted pickups necessary for tight bass on a fan fret guitar?

...well, are yours slanted? I thought so, but I can't even tell anymore with the angles of that photo.


----------



## StevenC

Yeah, 8 and 12 degrees. What pickups are you getting in yours? If I were getting straight pickups in an 8 string, I'd probably go for Ionizers for the single coil.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Yeah, 8 and 12 degrees. What pickups are you getting in yours? If I were getting straight pickups in an 8 string, I'd probably go for Ionizers for the single coil.



D-Activators. I mean, what convinced me of the D-Activators was a Tosin clinic video...it stands to reason that if I liked that I'd probably like the Ionizers....hmm.... 

Blarg, now I have to go lookup pickups comparisons.


----------



## xgenealex

I love my .strandberg* guitar! =D I even created a like page  
https://www.facebook.com/34strandbergguitar


.strandberg* official site; #34 &#8211; Demo | Strandberg Guitarworks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270076927.2246.100004675622099&type=1&theater


----------



## revivalmode

How long do I have to wait if I order a regular Boden 7?


----------



## tmfrank

revivalmode said:


> How long do I have to wait if I order a regular Boden 7?



From what I've been hearing from people, I'd estimate anywhere from 3-5 months. You can contact Astral EXR through their website to order one!


----------



## TBF_Seb

revivalmode said:


> How long do I have to wait if I order a regular Boden 7?



I suppose you speak of a production model. 
Ask them (AES) directly, because they build guitars in batches. ATM they're finishing a batch of Boden 8 and Masvidalien models, only they know what comes next.


----------



## baptizedinblood

I spoke to Ola at NAMM, he said the build times on production models are starting to speed up a bit. IIRC, aiming for 3-4 week build times from the moment you place the order. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Rokkaholic

I missed the initial 5 spots, but Ola came back to me asking if I was still interested so somebody must have canceled. Finished speccing out my custom and sent my deposit. He said he will be picking up some materials Musikmesse, so I hope he finds some absolutely killer figured redwood 

I was 70ish on the list and figured it might be another year or two before my opportunity came up so why wait?

In the meantime I also have an Ax-Fx II and a 2014 Ibanez prestige coming my way soon so I might be eating ramen for quite a long while


----------



## Watty

Rokkaholic said:


> He said he will be picking up some materials Musikmesse, so I hope he finds some absolutely killer figured redwood ;



Sorry to disappoint you.....but....

I bought it all.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Since my previous post, I've cemented some of the other aspects of my build that i havent decided before, but here goes.

6 String Boden
Honduran mahogany(dark sample) back with quilt maple top
Bolt on Rosewood neck with ebony fretboard(3mm green face luminlays with standard side green luminlays)
24 Stainless jumbo frets
43mm nut width (could just be anal on this since all my guitars have it)
16" to 20" compound radius
Bronze hardware(like the holdsworth build)
Tremolo with Schaller spring tensioning device and TremoLock
Alnico Nailbomb bridge and alnico vhii neck(cream with gold poles)
5 way blade switch with 1 vol and 1 tone
Conventional neck profile with flat back and thin-medium thickness(I'm envisioning this to be a cross between ipnp and traditional neck carve)

And i sent ola the below pic as a guide for my preferred stain. It should look pretty similar, especially with the cream pickups. Pretty sick as well.


----------



## jtm45

Watty said:


> Sorry to disappoint you.....but....
> 
> I bought it all.



Very nice dark colour to that Redwood. Where did you get it from (i see the Stewmac box but it didn't think he sold Redwood) ? 
I'd love to get hold of some really light coloured Redwood with a deep curl figuring to experiment with staining it. Some of the best curly Redwood tops i've seen have been ones that have been stained a different colour. Nik Huber does some beauties!!!


----------



## narad

^^ The sinker logs have the darker coloration to them.


----------



## Watty

jtm45 said:


> Very nice dark colour to that Redwood. Where did you get it from (i see the Stewmac box but it didn't think he sold Redwood) ?
> I'd love to get hold of some really light coloured Redwood with a deep curl figuring to experiment with staining it. Some of the best curly Redwood tops i've seen have been ones that have been stained a different colour. Nik Huber does some beauties!!!



I got it from a private eBay seller; and like Narad said...try searching for sinker redwood. This is au natural, btw.


----------



## Rokkaholic

Watty said:


> Sorry to disappoint you.....but....
> 
> I bought it all.



Haha well why that is a VERY nick piece of redwood, I asked Ola to find a billow-y, more carmel-y color like this:


----------



## fatalfable

dumb question, but how do i know my spot number on the wait list? its probably somewhere obvious but i dont see it


----------



## InfinityCollision

He hasn't re-posted the public wait list since the last round of emails, so you'll have to contact him directly for the moment.


----------



## StevenC

#44 is on it's way to me! No further pictures at this point. I'll hopefully have it this week, but more likely Tuesday. Everywhere's closed on the 17th.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

^wishing you a quick delivery without screwup 

Looking forward to getting mine on Saturday.
I finished the project this week, so the end of this month will be on vacation, doing exactly 3 things:
guitar
sport
girlfriend

in exactly this order of priorities^^
NGD will be coming depending on weather and inspiration for soundclips


----------



## eugeneelgr

Ola says #67(mine) will be completed conservatively in 6-9 months. He must really be ramping up production on the made to measure line quite a bit since hes completing about 67-44 = 23 or less guitars within a span of 6 to 9months.


----------



## asher

Scattered Messiah said:


> ^wishing you a quick delivery without screwup
> 
> Looking forward to getting mine on Saturday.
> I finished the project this week, so the end of this month will be on vacation, doing exactly 3 things:
> guitar
> sport
> girlfriend
> 
> in exactly this order of priorities^^
> NGD will be coming depending on weather and inspiration for soundclips



You definitely picked the correct verb


----------



## revivalmode

I've put myself on the waitlist since a few weeks ago but I still can't decide whether I should go for a Boden 7 or CL7 signature... 
I'm not that keen on those EMG's, active Duncans or Lace pickups that comes with them. I'm more of a 'BKP whore' so should I go for a CL7 then? 
Pickups on that one are not slanted or angled so I can replace those EMGs if I dont like them, I guess?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## bschmidt

can anyone clarify whether the guitar numbers and waitlist numbers coincide together?

in his last email he mentioned a few guitars numbered around 40 being shipped out right away. if i'm number 70 on the wait list does that mean there are 29 or 69 builds ahead of me?


----------



## ramses

bschmidt said:


> can anyone clarify whether the guitar numbers and waitlist numbers coincide together?
> 
> in his last email he mentioned a few guitars numbered around 40 being shipped out right away. if i'm number 70 on the wait list does that mean there are 29 or 69 builds ahead of me?



There are 69 builds ahead of you. In other words, someone out there is currently #1 on the wait list.


----------



## StevenC

Should be here Tuesday!


----------



## ramses

StevenC said:


> Should be here Tuesday!



Saw this picture on today's wait-list email ... impressive.

This is going to be a tasty NGD


----------



## bschmidt

ramses said:


> There are 69 builds ahead of you. In other words, someone out there is currently #1 on the wait list.



awesome, thanks! my wallet sighs in relief


----------



## eugeneelgr

revivalmode said:


> I've put myself on the waitlist since a few weeks ago but I still can't decide whether I should go for a Boden 7 or CL7 signature...
> I'm not that keen on those EMG's, active Duncans or Lace pickups that comes with them. I'm more of a 'BKP whore' so should I go for a CL7 then?
> Pickups on that one are not slanted or angled so I can replace those EMGs if I dont like them, I guess?
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



I believe you are on the made to measure waitlist(since there isn't one for the production series). So that would mean that you can custom spec a boden to your liking. These are bodens made by Ola himself, not by the washburn custom shop, and they cost quite a bit more than the "washbergs". Think ESP or high end ltds vs custom shop esp. I see you've posted a few weeks back on the wait for a boden7 so im gonna just assume you are definitely on the wrong waitlist.

If you are deciding between the cl7 and boden7 production models however, you have to place your orders with astral systems instead. Also, you can get slanted bkps if you decide on the boden7.

Hope this helps!


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> These are bodens made by Ola himself, not by the washburn custom shop, and they cost quite a bit more than the "washbergs". Think ESP or high end ltds vs custom shop esp.



Comparing Washburn-made Bodens to LTD? That's no good.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Comparing Washburn-made Bodens to LTD? That's no good.



You are absolutely right, haha sucky analogy used, only used it cus some ltds are around the same price of esps, so just using the price difference and possibly "prestige" between esp custom shops and esp production models/high end ltds. Just ESP production models compared to ESP custom shop then. The washbergs are obviously way above ltds!

Sincere apologies.


----------



## revivalmode

eugeneelgr said:


> I believe you are on the made to measure waitlist(since there isn't one for the production series). So that would mean that you can custom spec a boden to your liking. These are bodens made by Ola himself, not by the washburn custom shop, and they cost quite a bit more than the "washbergs". Think ESP or high end ltds vs custom shop esp. I see you've posted a few weeks back on the wait for a boden7 so im gonna just assume you are definitely on the wrong waitlist.
> 
> If you are deciding between the cl7 and boden7 production models however, you have to place your orders with astral systems instead. Also, you can get slanted bkps if you decide on the boden7.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks but I've put myself on the waitlist via astralexrsystems.com, so that's the wrong one? I had a mail from them a few days ago saying "Thanks for your patience in waiting for a Strandberg boden 7" which comes from Astral EXR System. If I'm wrong though, I will just order through a local guitar shop here in Belgium since he's an official Strandberg dealer. (As you can see here)


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Short note: got my guitar yesterday, arrived back home today - heading for our rehearsal room.
As soon as there's gonna be good light I'll do my own pics and then an NGD, the real thin lives up to the picture with ease.


*Hurry off*


----------



## StevenC

Scattered Messiah said:


> Short note: got my guitar yesterday, arrived back home today - heading for our rehearsal room.
> As soon as there's gonna be good light I'll do my own pics and then an NGD, the real thin lives up to the picture with ease.
> 
> 
> *Hurry off*



I should have picked mine up at Messe, too. It would have been worth the hassle.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Scattered Messiah said:


> Short note: got my guitar yesterday, arrived back home today - heading for our rehearsal room.
> As soon as there's gonna be good light I'll do my own pics and then an NGD, the real thin lives up to the picture with ease.
> 
> 
> *Hurry off*



Sir #39 is = 

would you share your specs please
looking forward for the NGD!!!


----------



## Scattered Messiah

^
thanks

SwampAsh body,
Wenge/maple neck with carbon fibres,
A maple burl top I picked at Messe last year together with Ola. After some trouble he managed to stain it exactly the way I wanted - a chaotic, nexuslike black&white.
a 28.5-26.5 fan with perp @ fret 7,
lundgrens for the brootz


verdict of today: she sustains for hours, is unbelievably quick and needs a slight setup change after the stringchange, new climate and new tuning.


----------



## leonardo7

Scattered Messiah said:


> Short note: got my guitar yesterday, arrived back home today - heading for our rehearsal room.
> As soon as there's gonna be good light I'll do my own pics and then an NGD, the real thin lives up to the picture with ease.
> 
> 
> *Hurry off*



Please do a NGD when you have good light! That thing looks amazing! 

The ebony fretboard was a good choice to go with that top


----------



## eugeneelgr

revivalmode said:


> Thanks but I've put myself on the waitlist via astralexrsystems.com, so that's the wrong one? I had a mail from them a few days ago saying "Thanks for your patience in waiting for a Strandberg boden 7" which comes from Astral EXR System. If I'm wrong though, I will just order through a local guitar shop here in Belgium since he's an official Strandberg dealer. (As you can see here)



Ahh yes that would mean you are on the correct list!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Ola contacted me today, my myrtle wood top cracked. It's nothing major, but he has to fill it in and stain it brown, and I do NOT want a brown stained top on my strandy. Only issue is, it was number 49, and that was my recently deceased fathers college football number and it really meant something to me, but I'll have to take another number. It's a lose-lose situation, first-world problems style.

So, since I'll probably be going with another top, would you guys like to help me source something else for it? I can't find another nice piece of figured myrtle to save my life, so I'm open to things like Macassar ebony (same as the fretboard), ziracote, koa, whatever. 

It'll come out stellar however I go, and I really trust Ola as a builder and adviser, but man it just hasn't been my day today


----------



## ramses

glassmoon0fo said:


> Ola contacted me today, my myrtle wood top cracked. It's nothing major, but he has to fill it in and stain it brown, and I do NOT want a brown stained top on my strandy [...]



Sorry to hear that. On the other hand, it is great that Ola is forthcoming with his customers, and wants to be sure they are happy  as opposed to other "luthiers" that expect their customers not to notice, or that try to convince them that a sub-optimal product is something to be happy about.


----------



## leonardo7

Koa


----------



## StevenC

My vote goes to curly redwood.

edit: Just realised the reason I thought of redwood was your KxK. So maybe not that. I'd go ebony or wenge.


----------



## larry

pink ivory. expensive stuff, but it's quite beautiful.


----------



## narad

Sorry to hear that. Ebony would be nice, but none of these woods are fun to source on your own. When you're in a rush I don't know if there's anything else to do besides grabbing a pricey acoustic set and giving the side pieces to Ola to use as cavity covers or something.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Oregonwildwoods normally has a nice stock of Myrtle?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I know it, but man I don't see anything there that I'd want on a Strandy. All the good stuff gets picked pretty quick. Making another Redwood-topped custom wouldn't kill me, but I'd like to try something different for this one. I'm considering going full macassar ebony for the top and board, I love that stuff. But meh, I have way more time than I know what to do with on it now, no rush.


----------



## asher

Why can't you keep the number?


----------



## narad

asher said:


> Why can't you keep the number?



Not sure if this is the case here, but the numbers are etched into the top, so past a certain point a particular top == a particular number.

EDIT: Though looking at my progress pics, it seems the number etching is actually done quite late - I thought it was done at the same time as the hardware routes, but it doesn't seem to be, or I just cant' make it out in my photos.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I'm a big fan of nice waterfall bubinga.


----------



## Rook

narad said:


> Not sure if this is the case here, but the numbers are etched into the top, so past a certain point a particular top == a particular number.
> 
> EDIT: Though looking at my progress pics, it seems the number etching is actually done quite late - I thought it was done at the same time as the hardware routes, but it doesn't seem to be, or I just cant' make it out in my photos.



Yes but why does that mean he can't etch that number into a different top, I believe is the question...


----------



## narad

Rook said:


> Yes but why does that mean he can't etch that number into a different top, I believe is the question...



I thought it meant that Ola was going to fix the top and finish up that guitar regardless, and it'd just be an in-stock type of sale, in which case there'd be two #49s assuming it's already been etched. Otherwise I'm just as curious as the next guy.


----------



## StevenC

#44 arrived today! I'll put up some slightly better pics shortly and hopefully get some good pics for a NGD soon.


----------



## revivalmode

I've just paid my invoice today for my Boden 7 with Nazgûl/Sentient, very happy! Now the 3 month wait starts though (more or less)...


----------



## eugeneelgr

revivalmode said:


> I've just paid my invoice today for my Boden 7 with Nazgûl/Sentient, very happy! Now the 3 month wait starts though (more or less)...



Congrats! Welcome to the club 

That being said, those on the made to measure list will be up for a long wait. Just hoping to get mine by this year(#67)..

And thanks again to narad for the gorgeous quilt top for mine. He had sent Ola a billet that was big enough for more than one build, and gifted it to me. Heres what its gonna look like.







This is Jason's, but hopefully mine will look identical or close to as his, since its from the same billet and all. We both agreed, Ola really stepped up his game in terms of staining.


----------



## narad

^^ Spoilin' the surprise a little ;-)

No problem, man. It'll be cool - I'm hoping to do a coppery-top quilt on some future guitar, so I'll be keeping an eye on your build. Are you going satin or gloss?


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> ^^ Spoilin' the surprise a little ;-)
> 
> No problem, man. It'll be cool - I'm hoping to do a coppery-top quilt on some future guitar, so I'll be keeping an eye on your build. Are you going satin or gloss?



HAHA sorry man! Though I'm sure with your NGD shots it would heighten the wow factor even more. Mines gonna be satin. Tired of gloss guitars for now. With beautiful woods i gotta go satin for that classy look.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> HAHA sorry man! Though I'm sure with your NGD shots it would heighten the wow factor even more. Mines gonna be satin. Tired of gloss guitars for now. With beautiful woods i gotta go satin for that classy look.



You may have yours before I have mine: delivering mine is a bit contingent on when Ola will be stateside, as I'll be living in the UK next week and did not allot for UK VAT when I placed my order (and have since moved across 4 continents ). VAT is the devil.


----------



## OWHall

If anybody decides they want to sell a 2013 boden 7 (the walnut top one) inbox me! I got to play one recently and now I'm searching desperately! Haha


----------



## canuck brian

OWHall said:


> If anybody decides they want to sell a 2013 boden 7 (the walnut top one) inbox me! I got to play one recently and now I'm searching desperately! Haha



You have a PM.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Custom Leather Gig Bag | Strandberg Guitarworks

Does anyone know if the above is an option for the made to measure models? Its not listed on the price list. Is there an upcharge? Looks much better than the deluxe gig case imo. Only thing I'm worried is it not having enough protection on the delivery to me.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Custom Leather Gig Bag | Strandberg Guitarworks
> 
> Does anyone know if the above is an option for the made to measure models? Its not listed on the price list. Is there an upcharge? Looks much better than the deluxe gig case imo. Only thing I'm worried is it not having enough protection on the delivery to me.



I think you have to buy that as a separate order. Email Ola and he'll confirm it.


----------



## paddypat

Ola Strandberg Lecture, Ola Strandberg's line of ergonomically designed instruments extrapolate the design ideas seen in other headless guitars, and his in.... _As noted earlier, I have been part of a collaboration project with Parsons The New School for Design, and specifically, the Center for Transformative Media, and Mannes College of Music.
In the fall of 2013, our first guests in this project included some of the most internationally recognized and innovative guitar designers of recent decades (in addition to myself): Ken Parker, Ned Steinberger, and Gary Lee. Each lecture was accompanied by panel discussions, performances and demonstrations by internationally acclaimed artists including Allan Marcus, Charlie Hunter, Fred Hand, Charles Yang, Barry Salmon, Dom Minasi, & Ratzo Harris._


----------



## eugeneelgr

Does anyone know what kind of updates we will receive from ola when our build starts? I've paid the full amount and decided on the top i am gonna use, but for now it doesnt seem like theres gonna be any updates for a long time. 

Just wondering how the whole process goes like.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Does anyone know what kind of updates we will receive from ola when our build starts? I've paid the full amount and decided on the top i am gonna use, but for now it doesnt seem like theres gonna be any updates for a long time.
> 
> Just wondering how the whole process goes like.



Updates on Facebook, mostly. I got a couple of email updates towards the end. I paid my deposit February 2013 and it was delivered March 2014.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Wow thats long. I think the wait has gone down significantly though, as i was quoted a maximum of 6 to 9 months. Hoping he keeps to it cus the excitement is killing me!


----------



## StevenC

I was quoted around that, too, after paying the deposit. Apparently, my batch was delayed significantly for one reason or another, so it didn't start for 6 months. Hope you get your guitar soon, though. I love mine!


----------



## StevenC

For all you #61-#75 guys!

2014-1 Batch | Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> For all you #61-#75 guys!
> 
> 2014-1 Batch | Strandberg Guitarworks



^^ #61 is sick. Definitely going to have my eyes on that one.


----------



## StevenC

Some great tops, this batch.

Also, galleries for #33 and #37:
#33 &#8211; Demo | .strandberg* Guitars
#37 &#8211; Demo | .strandberg* Guitars

And one for a brown CL7:
Boden CL7 S/N 13080101 | .strandberg* Guitars


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Here's my update pics. Adding a shallow-cut *strandberg f-hole and slanted single coil rout, then go in the pickups and hardware, all black and gold. Getting pretty stoked, Ola has been excellent to work with.


----------



## StevenC

What top did you go for in the end? Looks great, by the way.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

myrtlewood top with an amber/yellow stain. I wasn't sure I liked the color at first but I think the gold accents will complete the palette quite well. I didn't think to ask earlier about the middle single coil, but Ola was gracious enough to let me add it late, even sent two diagrams showing how it would look straight or slanted. The guy is a pro, and I can't wait to hold and play the finished product


----------



## StevenC

Very cool. Ionizer single, I'm guessing? And then slanted BKPs in the bridge and neck? 

Between yours, Rook's and JP's, this could be my favourite batch so far. Some very cool guitars coming out of Uppsala soon.

Can't wait to see the finished product. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Mwoit

Hurray for green hardware.

It's going on mine.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

StevenC said:


> Very cool. Ionizer single, I'm guessing? And then slanted BKPs in the bridge and neck?
> 
> Between yours, Rook's and JP's, this could be my favourite batch so far.



Indeed, Ionizer single and Warpic ceramic buckers =)


----------



## eugeneelgr

I wonder how the one with the trem will look like! Looks pretty sick. First gold 7 string trem i've seen so far.

Glad i went with bronze as an alternative to gold though.


----------



## revivalmode

Can anyone clarify this?
The older Boden models came with a Claro Walnut top but the latest models come with a Flamed Maple top right? 




vs.





I'd pick one with a Flamed Maple top anyday then.

I just want to be sure since I've ordered a Boden 7 myself and I only want one with a Flamed Maple, I know the picture on the right is actually a CL7 but Boden 7's also have this top now, right?


----------



## ola_strandberg

Correct - the 2014 Boden models are all flame maple.

Cheers,
Ola


----------



## revivalmode

ola_strandberg said:


> Correct - the 2014 Boden models are all flame maple.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ola



Thanks for the quick reply Ola! I know it says between the specs that Boden 7's come with a Book-matched Flame Maple top but I just wanted to be 100% sure.


----------



## ara_

Nice, you picked my Boden 7 pic


----------



## revivalmode

ara_ said:


> Nice, you picked my Boden 7 pic



Hahaha yes, I remember when I've seen your NGD and I just had to save that picture . If I remember, you ordered through Bart from Guitar Candy? 
Great dude man, I've bought my Mayones Setius Pro 6 through him, I'm really happy about that guitar but now I'm looking for the perfect 7 string which I hope my Boden 7 in a few months will be!

I've ordered mine with a Seymour Duncan Nazgûl/Sentient combo, a pickup choice I haven't seen much before in a Boden. Very excited!
I never made a NGD topic about my Mayones but when I receive my Boden 7 in a few months, I will definitely make one then.


----------



## eugeneelgr

revivalmode said:


> Hahaha yes, I remember when I've seen your NGD and I just had to save that picture . If I remember, you ordered through Bart from Guitar Candy?
> Great dude man, I've bought my Mayones Setius Pro 6 through him, I'm really happy about that guitar but now I'm looking for the perfect 7 string which I hope my Boden 7 in a few months will be!
> 
> I've ordered mine with a Seymour Duncan Nazgûl/Sentient combo, a pickup choice I haven't seen much before in a Boden. Very excited!
> I never made a NGD topic about my Mayones but when I receive my Boden 7 in a few months, I will definitely make one then.



I think wes hauch and aaron marshall's bodens have that pickup combo.


----------



## ara_

revivalmode said:


> Hahaha yes, I remember when I've seen your NGD and I just had to save that picture . If I remember, you ordered through Bart from Guitar Candy?
> Great dude man, I've bought my Mayones Setius Pro 6 through him, I'm really happy about that guitar but now I'm looking for the perfect 7 string which I hope my Boden 7 in a few months will be!
> 
> I've ordered mine with a Seymour Duncan Nazgûl/Sentient combo, a pickup choice I haven't seen much before in a Boden. Very excited!
> I never made a NGD topic about my Mayones but when I receive my Boden 7 in a few months, I will definitely make one then.



Yeah I did order from Bart and I think I made a good choice, he's an awesome guy.
Now that I think about it, maybe ordering through Guitar Candy made my Boden sort of a priority for S7...
At least I'm very happy with my guitar, and I heard that not everybody feels the same about their Strictlyberg


----------



## Jonathan20022

eugeneelgr said:


> I think wes hauch and aaron marshall's bodens have that pickup combo.



Wes Hauch has the Blackouts which still sound sick!


----------



## eugeneelgr

I was wondering, anyone who is reading this thread and is waiting on a made to measure model and have got your build number assigned, tell us more about it, and possible progress pics. Would be very interesting!

I'm #67, waiting on a boden 6 with trem. This is my top!


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> I'm #67, waiting on a boden 6 with trem. This is my top!



I believe that's my top. Your top is like a half-inch below it ;-)


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I believe that's my top. Your top is like a half-inch below it ;-)



You mean thats the whole slab? Haha I thought he took a new photo of the remainder. NICE! By the way, congrats on the move to London! Hope you get yours before mine haha!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Instagram

Wes Hauch shredding on his boden!


----------



## Mwoit

#60






#55






#56






#57






#52






#51






#46






#50






#40






EDIT: Sorry, made a typo on some.


----------



## asher

Mother of god. #60.


----------



## narad

asher said:


> Mother of god. #60.



Moon of my life!


----------



## mnemonic

Mwoit said:


> #46
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....504_755876341123478_8305212625652503081_n.jpg



Hot damn, that fretboard.

I also kind of like the pickup config too, looks cool. Also neck singlecoils are awesome. If it were me I'd probably just go H/S though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mwoit said:


> #46



WOW! That is nice!!!


----------



## StevenC

mnemonic said:


> Hot damn, that fretboard.
> 
> I also kind of like the pickup config too, looks cool. Also neck singlecoils are awesome. If it were me I'd probably just go H/S though.



It's got a sustainer on top of the neck humbucker.


----------



## eugeneelgr

The one with the trem is #40.

Why did #46 get a rebuild?


----------



## Mwoit

eugeneelgr said:


> The one with the trem is #40.
> 
> Why did #46 get a rebuild?



Thanks, should have spotted that. I did this while I was pretty tired!


----------



## Jemp

So since i guess this is a good place to ask I'm just gonna go ahead:

Anyone got any idea when the production Boden6 are done ? Been waiting now since December last year and it's pretty silent....need mah Boden >.<


----------



## InfinityCollision

Most of the production model discussion happens in the Astral thread over in the Dealers section, but you should probably try contacting Astral directly via email and Facebook if you want info.


----------



## Jemp

Ahh thx. Found the thread, also already some answers.

Cheers mate


----------



## InfinityCollision

Sure  Glad you were able to get some answers.


----------



## Mwoit

I should also say, the neck presented in the picture of #51 is not the correct neck.


----------



## thrsher

Email update went out. #20 on the wait list. Still unsure of what my plan is but finances are looking good


----------



## narad

thrsher said:


> Email update went out. #20 on the wait list. Still unsure of what my plan is but finances are looking good



#23! Finances ...not looking so good.


----------



## thrsher

narad said:


> #23! Finances ...not looking so good.



" me and you, we the same"


----------



## StevenC

124! I can probably afford it then.


----------



## ramses

Whoa!!! I jumped 40 spots in just 4 months!

If Ola keeps this pace, my build will start in January&#8212;that's a lot earlier than I expected


----------



## SamSam

So nice to see a progress shot of mine. Way ahead of what I expected!


----------



## ara_

I'm #22!
Finances are alright, but I'm not sure about the specs. I love my S7 Boden 7, but I need a guitar for Drop C tuning. I'm not sure if I want a 6 string custom strandberg though...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

#285


----------



## Thrashman

#195..


----------



## eugeneelgr

ara_ said:


> I'm #22!
> Finances are alright, but I'm not sure about the specs. I love my S7 Boden 7, but I need a guitar for Drop C tuning. I'm not sure if I want a 6 string custom strandberg though...



Go with what i did. 6 string boden with trem. Not enough strandbergs with trems!


----------



## SamSam

As much as I am looking forward to this, I'm also kind over weary of it. 8 string fanned fret with the endurneck. All of these are out of my normal comfort zone! Looks ....ing gorgeous mind 

Mine is #56


----------



## StevenC

SamSam said:


> As much as I am looking forward to this, I'm also kind over weary of it. 8 string fanned fret with the endurneck. All of these are out of my normal comfort zone! Looks ....ing gorgeous mind
> 
> Mine is #56



Yours looks awesome!


----------



## Seanthesheep

#122


----------



## ramses

OK, I guess it is time to start getting serious about my specs, starting with the top.

I would like a highly figured top, that sits well with the kind of finish Ola prefers (oil). I also want to stay far away from the production guitars, so claro walnut and flame/quilt maple are out of the question.

Currently I'm thinking: Flame Koa, Cocobolo (if Ola finds a way to protect himself), highly figured Mango.

Do you guys believe it would be possible to find Burl Maple, or Buckeye Burl that does not require a lot of filling?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## TemjinStrife

#129 

Still thinking I'm going to go H-S or HSS, swamp ash, with the trem. Basically a StrandbergStrat.


----------



## Seanthesheep

you guys think a 7 string strandberg with a wenge top, mahogany or black limba body, rosewood neck through and ebony fretboard would be too warm?

The other option off the top of my head is maple neck through the brighten it up and give it more attack


----------



## narad

ramses said:


> Currently I'm thinking: Flame Koa, Cocobolo (if Ola finds a way to protect himself), highly figured Mango.



Koa, ebony, or redwood. Everybody's about mango after Nolly got that Daemoness, but let me say that that is one exceptional piece of mango. You're going to get a very similar effect with stained redwood, and redwood is much easier to come by.



Seanthesheep said:


> you guys think a 7 string strandberg with a wenge top, mahogany or black limba body, rosewood neck through and ebony fretboard would be too warm?
> 
> The other option off the top of my head is maple neck through the brighten it up and give it more attack



I wouldn't read into all the wood magic stuff - you choose the right pickups and it's going to sound great regardless, and Ola's tops are thin. They're not LP-thickness carve tops where you get more of a top-wood character. Maple neck should definitely give it a bit of a brighter sound - plenty of Ibanez with mahogany/korina bodies / maple necks - but I think you'd be fine if you went with rosewood.


----------



## DredFul

Seanthesheep said:


> you guys think a 7 string strandberg with a wenge top, mahogany or black limba body, rosewood neck through and ebony fretboard would be too warm?
> 
> The other option off the top of my head is maple neck through the brighten it up and give it more attack



To my knowledge rosewood could be a bit warmer than maple since it has more oil in it. But it still is pretty hard and since it would be a neckthrough and the pickups would be sitting on the rosewood I don't think it would be too warm.

Also be sure to choose some bright sounding pickups.

Just my 2/100 of an euro


----------



## StevenC

All you guys should get wenge in your guitars. It's the best!


----------



## SamSam

Funnily enough the photo of the back of mine gives you a good idea of the veneer thickness


----------



## ara_

eugeneelgr said:


> Go with what i did. 6 string boden with trem. Not enough strandbergs with trems!



Nah I'm definitely going fixed bridge. Not sure about the number of strings...


----------



## narad

^^ Don't worry, Eugene - waitlist #23 will definitely be another trem. I have to get my Holdsworth fix.


----------



## StevenC

SamSam is right, the tops are pretty thin on these guitars.

Also, I'm going to shamelessly plug my friend's video he made using my guitar, because, while Ola recommended it in the recent wait list update, he didn't provide a link, but has added it to the #44 gallery page: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBYfL8LjfE

EDIT: Eugene and Narad, will you guys back me to get a Haken signature guitar so I don't have to waste my spot on an 8 string trem?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> EDIT: Eugene and Narad, will you guys back me to get a Haken signature guitar so I don't have to waste my spot on an 8 string trem?



Ha, well it seems weird to grant signature guitars to every awesome endorser-level character that wants a .strandberg*, because I imagine there's a few more coming -- but it'd be a cool policy that whenever a celebrity orders a made-to-measure that those specs are unlocked in the production models for limited batches.


----------



## StevenC

I begged Ola a bit at Messe for baritone hybrid as an option on 8s, and blue hardware on CL7s. He seemed to like the idea, but I don't know if that'll get us anywhere. I hope it does.

I want an improved #8. Though, neck through and wenge probably won't happen... I need some cheaper ideas.


----------



## ramses

narad said:


> You're going to get a very similar effect with stained redwood, and redwood is much easier to come by.



Noted. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Seanthesheep

narad said:


> I wouldn't read into all the wood magic stuff - you choose the right pickups and it's going to sound great regardless, and Ola's tops are thin. They're not LP-thickness carve tops where you get more of a top-wood character. Maple neck should definitely give it a bit of a brighter sound - plenty of Ibanez with mahogany/korina bodies / maple necks - but I think you'd be fine if you went with rosewood.





DredFul said:


> To my knowledge rosewood could be a bit warmer than maple since it has more oil in it. But it still is pretty hard and since it would be a neckthrough and the pickups would be sitting on the rosewood I don't think it would be too warm.
> 
> Also be sure to choose some bright sounding pickups.
> 
> Just my 2/100 of an euro



Ok thanks guys, was for sure going to go with brighter pickups anyways but if it wont be too warm then Ill for sure go with rosewood, Chris Letchfords #5 is similar to what Im going for, but a little more exotic


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> SamSam is right, the tops are pretty thin on these guitars.
> 
> Also, I'm going to shamelessly plug my friend's video he made using my guitar, because, while Ola recommended it in the recent wait list update, he didn't provide a link, but has added it to the #44 gallery page: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBYfL8LjfE
> 
> EDIT: Eugene and Narad, will you guys back me to get a Haken signature guitar so I don't have to waste my spot on an 8 string trem?



No, 8 string guitars are evil. But since you have a trem, if you wail and play shreddy licks with 80's big dick vibrato like im going to on mine then COUNT YOURSELF BACKED 

@narad Dude how did you get another slot?! Can i be involved in your speccing process hehe

No offence to the current endorsees, they are cool, but i wish Ola could build one(doesnt have to be a signature or endorsement purposes) for someone not in the djent or metal scene. Holdsworth is cool, but definately not my kind of playing. Perhaps Marco Sfogli or someone on the jamtrackcentral artist roster, that would be uber cool.


----------



## Rokkaholic

I'm pretty excited about my number.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Rokkaholic said:


> I'm pretty excited about my number.




I hope your build starts very soon...


Because I'M SIXTY SEVEN BIATCH 

What are your specs gonna be like?

Edited : Sick redwood \m/

2nd Edit : Wait, these are waitlist numbers. I'M NINE HEHE


----------



## narad

Rokkaholic said:


> I'm pretty excited about my number.



Hrmph, I asked specifically for your number, which I thought would be fitting for a computer scientist, but 64 was too far removed from 60.


----------



## Thrashman

Got my specs down already, even though I'm like two-three years away from my build start.. 

6 string boden
Chambered swamp ash body
Ebony top w/ ivoroid binding
5pc rosewood neck with ebony laminates (Endurneck profile)
Pale moon ebony fretboard w/ no inlays, luminlay side dots, SS jumbo frets

24,75"-25,75" fan with 5th fret being perpendicular
Volume, tone, five-way blade switch
black anodized hardware with gold screws, as well as slanted zebra BKP's with gold pole pieces 

Can't wait..


----------



## Mwoit

narad said:


> Hrmph, I asked specifically for your number, which I thought would be fitting for a computer scientist, but 64 was too far removed from 60.



Tell him to put 0x3C, that's cool enough.


----------



## narad

Mwoit said:


> Tell him to put 0x3C, that's cool enough.



I'm working on my signature guitar: the Mas-big-endian.


----------



## foreright

I don't know what's sadder - that you made that joke or that I got it


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My position is 38, but I don't have the money for it anymore  What can I do now?


----------



## StevenC

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> My position is 38, but I don't have the money for it anymore  What can I do now?



There's an option in the email to drop off the list, or you could wait it out, in case you have the money when it comes around.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

StevenC said:


> There's an option in the email to drop off the list, or you could wait it out, in case you have the money when it comes around.



But if I don't have it? I'd piss off some people, and I don't like that  Can I give my spot to someone else? I think someone else would be very happy with it.


----------



## StevenC

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> But if I don't have it? I'd piss off some people, and I don't like that



Well, you can drop off at anytime, so it's up to you. If you know you won't have the money, then it's probably easier to drop off now. If not, it's your call.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I've always wondered: What would be the best way to handle a situation where your slot comes up, and you don't have the cash? Drop it completely? Let him work on slots behind yours until you're ready? Maybe pay a deposit to keep your position until you have the cash?


----------



## narad

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I've always wondered: What would be the best way to handle a situation where your slot comes up, and you don't have the cash? Drop it completely? Let him work on slots behind yours until you're ready? Maybe pay a deposit to keep your position until you have the cash?



Sell everything else ;-)


----------



## Rokkaholic

eugeneelgr said:


> I hope your build starts very soon...
> 
> 
> Because I'M SIXTY SEVEN BIATCH
> 
> What are your specs gonna be like?
> 
> Edited : Sick redwood \m/
> 
> 2nd Edit : Wait, these are waitlist numbers. I'M NINE HEHE



Thanks, I was going to go with a seven, but switched back since I play mostly sixers, though I will probably get a CL7 down the road since STS is one of my favorite bands haha.

My basic specs:

6 Boden
Chambered Swamp Ash
Figured Redwood top
Tremolo bridge
Cocobolo neck
Flame maple fingerboard
BKP nailbombs, open with gold screws
Black hardware with gold highlights



narad said:


> Hrmph, I asked specifically for your number, which I thought would be fitting for a computer scientist, but 64 was too far removed from 60.



Sorry, it's all mine . If it makes you feel a little better it's going into the hands of a physicist who is currently working in software


----------



## Mehnike

Rokkaholic said:


> Thanks, I was going to go with a seven, but switched back since I play mostly sixers, though I will probably get a CL7 down the road since STS is one of my favorite bands haha.
> 
> My basic specs:
> 
> 6 Boden
> Chambered Swamp Ash
> Figured Redwood top
> Tremolo bridge
> Cocobolo neck
> Flame maple fingerboard
> BKP nailbombs, open with gold screws
> Black hardware with gold highlights
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's all mine . If it makes you feel a little better it's going into the hands of a physicist who is currently working in software


Beware cocobolo is hard to get outside of US due to CITES. I am currently working with Ola to find some for a fretboard but may end up having to choose alternate species.


----------



## Rokkaholic

Mehnike said:


> Beware cocobolo is hard to get outside of US due to CITES. I am currently working with Ola to find some for a fretboard but may end up having to choose alternate species.



He hadn't brought it up as a problem when I was speccing it out. I'll contact him though just to be safe. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hey everyone, if you are a current .strandberg* owner and have issues with breaking 1st strings, there is now a fix. Check out Fix for snapping Es | Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## StevenC

ola_strandberg said:


> Hey everyone, if you are a current .strandberg* owner and have issues with breaking 1st strings, there is now a fix. Check out Fix for snapping Es | Strandberg Guitarworks



It's great to be looked after by my favourite guitar company. Thanks again, Ola.

Mine solution is on its way.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Rokkaholic said:


> Thanks, I was going to go with a seven, but switched back since I play mostly sixers, though I will probably get a CL7 down the road since STS is one of my favorite bands haha.
> 
> My basic specs:
> 
> 6 Boden
> Chambered Swamp Ash
> Figured Redwood top
> Tremolo bridge
> Cocobolo neck
> Flame maple fingerboard
> BKP nailbombs, open with gold screws
> Black hardware with gold highlights
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's all mine . If it makes you feel a little better it's going into the hands of a physicist who is currently working in software



Cool specs, rather unique. But I would think twice about making your body chambered. Theres already a ton of wood routed out for the trem cavity, might result in "overchambering" and might not do your tone any benefits, if there even is such a thing as "overchambering" haha. I went with a trem on mine too, and decided against a chambered body.

At the end of the day, I highly respect the direction Ola's taking with his design, but I mean, fender and ibanez have mostly solid bodies, along with the suhr and gibson i own, and they sound amazing, so I personally would probably not change that. Besides his guitars are already so light, any lighter and I would probably feel wierd holding/carrying them.


----------



## eugeneelgr

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> But if I don't have it? I'd piss off some people, and I don't like that  Can I give my spot to someone else? I think someone else would be very happy with it.



Like what Jason said, I would probably sell everything else, not cus I think you are gonna like your strandberg way more than your other guitars, but its gonna be worth way more than what you pay for, especially if you choose fairly conventional specs( non fan, typical woods with nice top, bkps or dimarzios/seymours as opposed to the lace stuff), its gonna be easy to sell as well. I dunno, but i think the ones built by Ola with more normal/conventional specs, such as no fanned frets and trem equipped, would be very liquid if you were to want to sell it, and its probably easier to buy most other guitars compared to strandbergs due to rarity.

Just my 2 cents. If you own a blackmachine or other rare custom shops with a huge waitlist however, then probably not.


----------



## Mwoit

46












40











56











50











60











49






Note from Ola: _note that the bridge and neck pickups are swapped, making it look like the string spread is incorrect - sorry!_

51






57


----------



## dragonbiscuit

My Strandberg made to measure dream specs (I'm currently #167 on waitlist): 

I'm convinced this would be the sickest 6 string yet:

6 - string neck through: Endurneck profile with slightly rounded edges (don't want thumb resting on any sharp edges)

highly figured birdseye maple neck & fretboard


Wenge top and bottom (one piece if possible) with- chambered koa wings - sandwich construction like #20


Boden style Body w/ arm bevel and belley carve - treble cutaway deep enough for completely unrestricted access to all frets

Totally FLAT fretboard - no curvature - rolled fretboard edges

4 x carbon fiber laminates in neck (I like it very stiff)

Luminlay side dot markers

Wenge fretboard markers - offset - small, thin rectangular shaped

Scale Length: 25.25 (like Masvidalien) 

Oil and wax finish on neck and body

Black kydex cavity covers like on production models

string gauge 9-42 and setup 1/2 step down from standard (E-flat)

24 Extra Jumbo Stainless Frets

Black Hardware

Black - flush mount dunlop strap locks (like on #20)

Tremelo Bridge w/ graphtech ghost piezo system and tremel-no

ceramic bareknuckle warpigs - black battleworn

Electronics like #13:
3- way magnetic pickup selector, 3- way piezo/magnetic/pickup selector, magnetic volume - push/pull to activate tone, piezo 

volume - push/pull to activate EQ. Two volume knobs made from wenge and placed on outer edge of body - to not impede picking hand. 

Hidden tone control adjustable by pick inside cavity.

Case: SKB waterproof shell including gig bag


----------



## BlackMastodon

oh lawd numbers 40 and 56 making me all hot and bothered. The backs of both look redonculous.


----------



## narad

BlackMastodon said:


> oh lawd numbers 40 and 56 making me all hot and bothered. The backs of both look redonculous.



Agreed, but somehow I'm looking forward to #57 the most. Going to be painted some black color - hopefully something solid and metallic. If not, then maybe I will when I have my next go! I'd just like to see something without fancy wood for a change (which is, of course, a bit odd coming from the guy who ordered #60!)


----------



## ECGuitars

dragonbiscuit said:


> My Strandberg made to measure dream specs (I'm currently #167 on waitlist):
> 
> I'm convinced this would be the sickest 6 string yet:
> 
> 6 - string neck through: Endurneck profile with slightly rounded edges (don't want thumb resting on any sharp edges)
> 
> highly figured birdseye maple neck & fretboard
> 
> 
> Wenge top and bottom (one piece if possible) with- chambered koa wings - sandwich construction like #20
> 
> 
> Boden style Body w/ arm bevel and belley carve - treble cutaway deep enough for completely unrestricted access to all frets
> 
> Totally FLAT fretboard - no curvature - rolled fretboard edges
> 
> 4 x carbon fiber laminates in neck (I like it very stiff)
> 
> Luminlay side dot markers
> 
> Wenge fretboard markers - offset - small, thin rectangular shaped
> 
> Scale Length: 25.25 (like Masvidalien)
> 
> Oil and wax finish on neck and body
> 
> Black kydex cavity covers like on production models
> 
> string gauge 9-42 and setup 1/2 step down from standard (E-flat)
> 
> 24 Extra Jumbo Stainless Frets
> 
> Black Hardware
> 
> Black - flush mount dunlop strap locks (like on #20)
> 
> Tremelo Bridge w/ graphtech ghost piezo system and tremel-no
> 
> ceramic bareknuckle warpigs - black battleworn
> 
> Electronics like #13:
> 3- way magnetic pickup selector, 3- way piezo/magnetic/pickup selector, magnetic volume - push/pull to activate tone, piezo
> 
> volume - push/pull to activate EQ. Two volume knobs made from wenge and placed on outer edge of body - to not impede picking hand.
> 
> Hidden tone control adjustable by pick inside cavity.
> 
> Case: SKB waterproof shell including gig bag




How do you intend the Ghost system to be used in Ola's hardware? It won't work, he builds all his own parts and nothing in graphtechs line up is even remotely close to being compatible with it.


----------



## StevenC

ECGuitars said:


> How do you intend the Ghost system to be used in Ola's hardware? It won't work, he builds all his own parts and nothing in graphtechs line up is even remotely close to being compatible with it.



Piezo Installation | Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## JP Universe

narad said:


> Agreed, but somehow I'm looking forward to #57 the most. Going to be painted some black color - hopefully something solid and metallic. If not, then maybe I will when I have my next go! I'd just like to see something without fancy wood for a change (which is, of course, a bit odd coming from the guy who ordered #60!)



Galaxy black is the colour


----------



## eugeneelgr

dragonbiscuit said:


> My Strandberg made to measure dream specs (I'm currently #167 on waitlist):
> 
> I'm convinced this would be the sickest 6 string yet:
> 
> 6 - string neck through: Endurneck profile with slightly rounded edges (don't want thumb resting on any sharp edges)
> 
> highly figured birdseye maple neck & fretboard
> 
> 
> Wenge top and bottom (one piece if possible) with- chambered koa wings - sandwich construction like #20
> 
> 
> Boden style Body w/ arm bevel and belley carve - treble cutaway deep enough for completely unrestricted access to all frets
> 
> Totally FLAT fretboard - no curvature - rolled fretboard edges
> 
> 4 x carbon fiber laminates in neck (I like it very stiff)
> 
> Luminlay side dot markers
> 
> Wenge fretboard markers - offset - small, thin rectangular shaped
> 
> Scale Length: 25.25 (like Masvidalien)
> 
> Oil and wax finish on neck and body
> 
> Black kydex cavity covers like on production models
> 
> string gauge 9-42 and setup 1/2 step down from standard (E-flat)
> 
> 24 Extra Jumbo Stainless Frets
> 
> Black Hardware
> 
> Black - flush mount dunlop strap locks (like on #20)
> 
> Tremelo Bridge w/ graphtech ghost piezo system and tremel-no
> 
> ceramic bareknuckle warpigs - black battleworn
> 
> Electronics like #13:
> 3- way magnetic pickup selector, 3- way piezo/magnetic/pickup selector, magnetic volume - push/pull to activate tone, piezo
> 
> volume - push/pull to activate EQ. Two volume knobs made from wenge and placed on outer edge of body - to not impede picking hand.
> 
> Hidden tone control adjustable by pick inside cavity.
> 
> Case: SKB waterproof shell including gig bag



VERY cool specs, interested to see how yours will fare against mine. That being said, you do know Ola is working on a trem blocking device for his tremolo as we speak, aiming to have it on #67(mine) so you might wanna consider that instead of a tremol-no, which i have on my suhr modern. Because when i lock it and i do bends and vibratos, the whole trem system vibrates and has a mild clanking sound. Its hard to describe, but yea it doesnt really feel nice when locked.


----------



## dragonbiscuit

> you do know Ola is working on a trem blocking device for his tremolo as we speak, aiming to have it on #67(mine) so you might wanna consider that instead of a tremol-no, which i have on my suhr modern. Because when i lock it and i do bends and vibratos, the whole trem system vibrates and has a mild clanking sound.



Awesome! I didn't know that. I've got a tremol-no on my Suhr custom modern also. Not a perfect solution but I like the flexibility. Sounds like Ola has something better in the works :]


----------



## ECGuitars

StevenC said:


> Piezo Installation | Strandberg Guitarworks



Brilliant! Thanks for sharing, I was curious as to how that was going to work


----------



## eugeneelgr

dragonbiscuit said:


> Awesome! I didn't know that. I've got a tremol-no on my Suhr custom modern also. Not a perfect solution but I like the flexibility. Sounds like Ola has something better in the works :]



Yep because ola's design locks the bridge at the bridge itself, not much freeplay for it to clank anywhere in the whole chain. For the tremolno, it makes the bridge and spring claw as a single entity, and really thats why the whole clanking comes about.

By the way i hope your issue with your masvidalien works out man. Sucks to hear you paid so much and received a less than well made guitar. You should REALLY contact Allan marcus at washburn custom shop and see what his take on this issue is. Seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## StevenC

Did someone say acoustic EndurNeck?

Acoustic EndurNeck


----------



## Solodini

Yes, please!


----------



## StevenC

Sorry if I'm stealing someone's build update (leonardo7's, I think), but this is more of a PSA as it's the first Varberg 7!

Purpleheart and rosewood, by the looks of it.


----------



## ramses

StevenC said:


> ... it's the first Varberg 7!



Finally!


----------



## leonardo7

StevenC said:


> Sorry if I'm stealing someone's build update (leonardo7's, I think), but this is more of a PSA as it's the first Varberg 7!
> 
> Purpleheart and rosewood, by the looks of it.



Hey no worries whatsoever! Im glad to see it posted here as I may have missed it on FB in my feed since it was posted around 4:30am my time haha. Its #43 and it is the first Varberg 7, and I am soooo excited! Yeah Rosewood and Purpleheart is what I came up with for the neck. I had no specifics on what type of Rosewood but I like it alot. When it comes to neck woods I tend to be less specific and just let the luthier figure it out. It looks lighter like the stuff Blackmachine uses, which should be less porous and result in a more polished smooth neck feel Im thinking


----------



## StevenC

leonardo7 said:


> Hey no worries whatsoever! Im glad to see it posted here as I may have missed it on FB in my feed since it was posted around 4:30am my time haha. Its #43 and it is the first Varberg 7, and I am soooo excited! Yeah Rosewood and Purpleheart is what I came up with for the neck. I had no specifics on what type of Rosewood but I like it alot. When it comes to neck woods I tend to be less specific and just let the luthier figure it out. It looks lighter like the stuff Blackmachine uses, which should be less porous and result in a more polished smooth neck feel Im thinking



Looks great, man!

#43, you say? That's right beside mine... Dibs if you ever sell it.


----------



## leonardo7

StevenC said:


> Looks great, man!
> 
> #43, you say? That's right beside mine... Dibs if you ever sell it.



Thanks! There arent any words to explain how much Ive been anticipating this one. Its taken a while for the design to be perfect since its the first Varberg 7. Wev'e done a couple minor adjustments that will make it a little different than the Varberg 6, but no major design changes or anything. Ola also wanted to let the Koa acclimatize that we purchased for the back. Ive told him over and over to please take his time and I absolutely dont care how long this one takes.


----------



## StevenC

leonardo7 said:


> Thanks! There arent any words to explain how much Ive been anticipating this one. Its taken a while for the design to be perfect since its the first Varberg 7. Wev'e done a couple minor adjustments that will make it a little different than the Varberg 6, but no major design changes or anything. Ola also wanted to let the Koa acclimatize that we purchased for the back. Ive told him over and over to please take his time and I absolutely dont care how long this one takes.



Minor adjustments? Anything you can share?

You'll love it, Ola makes a great guitar and the last koa one he made was pretty brilliant.


----------



## leonardo7

Like I said its really nothing major. The original Varberg design doesnt have angled frets, so as a result of having the 25"-25.75" on this one, the end of the fretboard after the 24th fret will be parallel to the neck pickup and not curve to match the body and cut off the low end of the upper frets like the Varberg 6


----------



## eugeneelgr

leonardo7 said:


> Like I said its really nothing major. The original Varberg design doesnt have angled frets, so as a result of having the 25"-25.75" on this one, the end of the fretboard after the 24th fret will be perpendicular to the neck pickup and not curve to match the body and cut off the low end of the upper frets like the Varberg 6



You mean parallel i suppose. Kudos to doing that, the curved fretboard. ie lack of full 24 frets across all 6 strings was the dealbreaker for me from going with a varberg shape. I'm glad i went boden though, the bottom looks more comfortable and stable when resting on my thigh for classical leg positions.


----------



## leonardo7

eugeneelgr said:


> You mean parallel i suppose. Kudos to doing that, the curved fretboard. ie lack of full 24 frets across all 6 strings was the dealbreaker for me from going with a varberg shape. I'm glad i went boden though, the bottom looks more comfortable and stable when resting on my thigh for classical leg positions.



Yes I definitely meant parallel and thanks for the correction. I must have been tired this morning when I typed that. Long night! I am definitely looking forward to comparing the Varberg shape with the Boden shape of my CL7. I mainly wanted to go with the Varberg for the 3 layer body which I feel really gives you more of an opportunity to finely tune what type of tone your going after, and that Macassar ebony topped Varberg 6 is just way too awesome I couldnt resist the opportunity to have something similar in a 7. I cant stop looking at that pic of the neck. Its just so perfect


----------



## ara_

leonardo7 said:


> Like I said its really nothing major. The original Varberg design doesnt have angled frets, so as a result of having the 25"-25.75" on this one, the end of the fretboard after the 24th fret will be perpendicular to the neck pickup and not curve to match the body and cut off the low end of the upper frets like the Varberg 6



Oh my god thanks so much for this! My two reasons not to get a varberg were a) no 7 string and b) no 24th fret on the lower strings!
Now I have to get one


----------



## Rojne

Is there someone here that could make a realistic wild-guess at what the waiting time is on the Made-to-Measure list at the moment?

RSI in your wrists, arms and shoulders isn't fun when you're only 22 years old.


----------



## Defrost

Rojne said:


> Is there someone here that could make a realistic wild-guess at what the waiting time is on the Made-to-Measure list at the moment?
> 
> RSI in your wrists, arms and shoulders isn't fun when you're only 22 years old.



narad got on the waiting list in august 2011 and took delivery this month (look up his NGD thread in the extended section, it is nice!), so i'd say nearly three years. I got on the list in october 2011, so i'm hoping i'll have mine in two months time


----------



## narad

Rojne said:


> RSI in your wrists, arms and shoulders isn't fun when you're only 22 years old.



A strandberg is a very comfortable guitar, but it's no replacement for physical therapy! If you're in pain, seek medical advice. 

I had reasonably severe RSI developing in my wrists around 22, and am a computer scientist so I was not going to be taking any major breaks from typing. After trying many different ergonomic hardware - chairs/keyboards/mice, etc., I relearned how to type in Dvorak layout and that's made all the difference. I'm not suggesting that's the solution to your predicament, but as someone who was headed down the path toward severe RSI problems, guitar is probably not a significant component there. And if it is, I imagine it's the result of bad habits.


----------



## StevenC

There were guitars ordered in 2011 that were delivered in 2011. I ordered mine in September 2011 and got it in March, narad ordered before and got his this month. The other people in narad's batch have had there guitars for almost a year. I'd say a reasonable estimate, if you join today, is a long time. With about 300 and something in the queue at the moment, and Ola saying his optimum output is 40 per year, that's 7+ years.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Rojne said:


> Is there someone here that could make a realistic wild-guess at what the waiting time is on the Made-to-Measure list at the moment?
> 
> RSI in your wrists, arms and shoulders isn't fun when you're only 22 years old.



I think its hard to speculate the build time of a one man operation. Ola is ramping up production however, and theres always the option of getting picked to have a fast track build if you know your specs(happened back in march iirc). However, it would be better to monitor his progress and annual build capacity from now onwards for a better gauge of how long it will take. The past 2-3 years have been spent on alot of marketing his products and prototyping for signature artists. I placed my order in november 2011, and my build hasnt started yet. Perhaps if you know someone who has a build slot but no longer has interest in getting one, you could work out a deal to buy the slot(with ola's knowledge and consent of course). Whatever it is, if you are relatively interested in getting one and have the funds now, just get on the list. If you're not serious and just toying around with the idea or maybe pooling funds to coincide with your built in future though, do serious buyers a favour and consider if you really want to get on. Way too many djent kids on this bandwagon. Absolutely no offence intended.

I really feel Ola should look into expanding the custom shop like what Daemoness(apprenticeship) is doing and i think what Suhr and Tom Anderson did back in the day.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Perhaps if you know someone who has a build slot but no longer has interest in getting one, you could work out a deal to buy the slot(with ola's knowledge and consent of course).



Ola doesn't allow this. If you don't want your slot, you drop off the list. If you want a guitar you jump on the end of the list.


----------



## Mwoit

IIRC, I asked to be put on the waiting list April 2012, then put in my spec and deposit around May 2013. 

It's been a year and the body is somewhat built. Hurrah for me?


----------



## Pikka Bird

StevenC said:


> Ola doesn't allow this. If you don't want your slot, you drop off the list. If you want a guitar you jump on the end of the list.



But if it's a person you actually know personally then there's no way he could avoid you being the actual buyer, going behind the scenes through your friend who's got that sweeter spot on the list.

...I guess.


----------



## leonardo7

Mwoit said:


> IIRC, I asked to be put on the waiting list April 2012, then put in my spec and deposit around May 2013.
> 
> It's been a year and the body is somewhat built. Hurrah for me?



I remember reading somewhere that it takes 1.5 years for your build to finish once it actually starts. 

So you wait on the list for a while/years, then place deposit and your build starts, then you wait another 1.5 years for it to actually finish being made. I thought it wasn't true when I read it but maybe it is?

Also, isnt the neck usually made first? If your body is somewhat made then your neck is probably already done too


----------



## Mwoit

leonardo7 said:


> Also, isnt the neck usually made first? If your body is somewhat made then your neck is probably already done too



The last time Ola contacted me, the fretboard was in transit from the US and he had shown me a picture of the body already. It depends on the build I guess!


----------



## SamSam

I got a very nice update today


----------



## glassmoon0fo

As did I


----------



## SamSam

Well if you're sharing


----------



## revivalmode

Am I screwed? I ordered a boden 7 exactly 3 months ago, payed my 40% deposit but now I don't have funds to pay the rest, I'm a student for a couple more months but it's summer so school starts again in September, I'm working the whole month of August though and probably the last few weeks of July as well but for now, I can't pay off the rest of the guitar. So, what will happen then? I'm trying to sell my Mayones Setius 6 to get funds but nobody seems interested to buy.


----------



## narad

revivalmode said:


> So, what will happen then? I'm trying to sell my Mayones Setius 6 to get funds but nobody seems interested to buy.



Then you keep lowering the price...


----------



## leonardo7

revivalmode said:


> Am I screwed? I ordered a boden 7 exactly 3 months ago, payed my 40% deposit but now I don't have funds to pay the rest, I'm a student for a couple more months but it's summer so school starts again in September, I'm working the whole month of August though and probably the last few weeks of July as well but for now, I can't pay off the rest of the guitar. So, what will happen then? I'm trying to sell my Mayones Setius 6 to get funds but nobody seems interested to buy.



You started with a question of "am I screwed"? I assume the answer is no because you ordered it 3 months ago and its not almost ready


----------



## revivalmode

leonardo7 said:


> You started with a question of "am I screwed"? I assume the answer is no because you ordered it 3 months ago and its not almost ready



It is ready because I just had another invoice to pay the rest of it.


----------



## StevenC

revivalmode said:


> It is ready because I just had another invoice to pay the rest of it.



So, you mean a production Boden7? I'd probably be emailing someone at AES if that's the case.


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## revivalmode

StevenC said:


> So, you mean a production Boden7? I'd probably be emailing someone at AES if that's the case.



Yeah, but, do they give me some time to pay the rest of it or will they say something like "if you dont pay in x weeks, we give you your money back and sell it to someone else?"


----------



## Mwoit

I'll post the rest now from FB.

#52







#57











#40






#55






#51 (my fretboard yaldi)


----------



## StevenC

It'll be a tough call between Rook and JPUniverse to win this batch, for me.

Mwoit, are you getting a stain on that top, or plain maple?


----------



## Mwoit

It'll be a dark green stain to complement my other blue Dingwall and red Ibanez.


----------



## StevenC

That'll be sweet!

I've said it before and I'll say it again, this is looking like the best batch yet. (You know, minus the lack of #44s)


----------



## Solodini

Mwoit said:


> #51 (my fretboard yaldi)


 
Kudos for using "yaldi" on an international forum!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Mwoit said:


> IIRC, I asked to be put on the waiting list April 2012, then put in my spec and deposit around May 2013.
> 
> It's been a year and the body is somewhat built. Hurrah for me?



You got on the list in April 2012? I got on in 2011 november and my build hasnt started yet.


----------



## SamSam

I think I got on the list some time in the second half of 2011 and have just paid mine off now that it's complete. What number do you have Mwoit?

Ps. eugeneelgr his wait list is available for you to see which guitars he is working on.


----------



## Mwoit

eugeneelgr said:


> You got on the list in April 2012? I got on in 2011 november and my build hasnt started yet.



I just double checked my emails and I actually got on the list in October 2011. Sorry about the confusion!



SamSam said:


> I think I got on the list some time in the second half of 2011 and have just paid mine off now that it's complete. What number do you have Mwoit?
> 
> Ps. eugeneelgr his wait list is available for you to see which guitars he is working on.



I'm #51.


----------



## StevenC

Since no one else has shared this picture yet:


----------



## WiseSplinter

The fan of the far right specimen seems strange to me: it looks like the location of the perpendicular fret is beyond the nut? 
Or perhaps its perpendicular at the nut?

Optical illusion?

Intrigue


----------



## StevenC

WiseSplinter said:


> The fan of the far right specimen seems strange to me: it looks like the location of the perpendicular fret is beyond the nut?
> Or perhaps its perpendicular at the nut?
> 
> Optical illusion?
> 
> Intrigue



The perpendicular fret is at the nut. Ola usually does this on 6 strings, because they're mostly only a 0.5" fan.

Of course, you can specify whatever you want...


----------



## SamSam

Another beautiful shot of my new baby


----------



## glassmoon0fo

What's the specs on that Sam? Looks killer, I was considering a Macassar top for a while!


----------



## SamSam

Maple/walnut (or rosewood I forget) neck
Ebony board
Macassar Ebony swamp ash sandwich, double ebony!
Neck through 
27 -25.5 fan
slanted aftermaths


----------



## eugeneelgr

SamSam said:


> I think I got on the list some time in the second half of 2011 and have just paid mine off now that it's complete. What number do you have Mwoit?
> 
> Ps. eugeneelgr his wait list is available for you to see which guitars he is working on.



I've paid the full amount about 4 months back. I decided to pay in full to save on bank transfer charges.

Good news for me that yours is completed, mine should be on the horizon  Still deciding on the colour, but i think I'd go for prs private stock's tiger eye!











Should look pretty cool I hope. Will be different since this is gloss and a carved top.


----------



## revivalmode

Asking my 40% prepayment money back sure takes a long time...


----------



## eugeneelgr

revivalmode said:


> Asking my 40% prepayment money back sure takes a long time...



Its not that simple to do a refund of deposit when it comes to a big corporation like washburn. On the bright side though, its a big company and the risk of default isn't as high as say, a one man operation like Vik. Be patient, I'm sure some settlement can be reached.


----------



## TemjinStrife

eugeneelgr said:


> Its not that simple to do a refund of deposit when it comes to a big corporation like washburn. On the bright side though, its a big company and the risk of default isn't as high as say, a one man operation like Vik. Be patient, I'm sure some settlement can be reached.



It should be easier to get a deposit refunded when you're dealing with a big company.

Also, I'm not sure they need you white knighting for them. They have the ability to address this on their own.


----------



## revivalmode

It's sorted out with Ola, great dude. Too bad I have higher priorities at the moment so I had to cancel my order. But someday I will own a Boden though!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Deleted.


----------



## StevenC

I don't think the owner is on this forum, so I thought I'd share this:

#46 &#8211; Armand Hindrichs | .strandberg* Guitars







Quite nice.


----------



## StevenC

So this just popped up:





29-27" 9 string, fully scalloped.

I don't know who it is for, but the dude who ordered the other 9 string did have a second one on order. Either way, I like where this is going.


----------



## Mehnike

That model looks great. Can't wait to see mine with (disappearing?) half scalloped frets. It is a 7 string however!


----------



## StevenC

Mehnike said:


> That model looks great. Can't wait to see mine with (disappearing?) half scalloped frets. It is a 7 string however!



Sounds cool, man, are you in the next batch? Specs?


----------



## StevenC

This one's cool!

#63 - 29"-25" barytone hybrid 8-string, EndurNeck&#8482;


----------



## glassmoon0fo

StevenC said:


> I don't think the owner is on this forum, so I thought I'd share this:
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Quite nice.



That's my boy in Houston. Going to play that puppy in a few weeks!


----------



## StevenC

glassmoon0fo said:


> That's my boy in Houston. Going to play that puppy in a few weeks!



Sweet! Let us know how it is and compares to #49, and what he thinks of the guitar.

I'm going visiting narad soon to try #60 and let him try #44.


----------



## Rook

Why is the pickup fan on the one with the pick guard the wrong way?!


----------



## StevenC

Rook said:


> Why is the pickup fan on the one with the pick guard the wrong way?!



Optical illusion. The pickups aren't fanned.

Also, the fan is slightly bigger than on #8.


----------



## Mwoit

#57






#51






#55


----------



## JP Universe

Getting close now!!!


----------



## Altar

55 looks sweettttt


----------



## Adeamus

So anyone else put down their deposit on a Boden 6? Just did myself.

Ordered it with the standard finish and the Black Winter pickups.


----------



## Altar

So if the production models cost upwards of $3000 now, how much are the customs now running?


----------



## narad

Altar said:


> So if the production models cost upwards of $3000 now, how much are the customs now running?



$5.5k+ with potentially deadly customs charges.


----------



## TemjinStrife

narad said:


> $5.5k+ with potentially deadly customs charges.



And people thought Blackmachines were expensive . . .


----------



## Altar

narad said:


> $5.5k+ with potentially deadly customs charges.





I remember when they were all custom and $2800 or so? Wish I could have jumped on it then.


----------



## narad

Altar said:


> I remember when they were all custom and $2800 or so? Wish I could have jumped on it then.



Are you sure you're not remembering 28.000 SEK? Forgetting about case or shipping? I was on the list pretty early - #37 build slot - and they were not anywhere near $2800 when I hopped on. Of course, it will depend largely on the specs. I think pretty much anything will be above $5k though.


----------



## Fiction

When I jumped on custom was $3200 for me which is why I decided to put my name down. But by the time my spot came around the same guitar was 5800 so I dropped my spot.

Edit: The base 7 string model was 18000 SEK at the time, I just checked my emails when I joined. My guitar was fairly bare bones but was $3060.


----------



## Mwoit

Mine exceeds $5k.

However, I did pay just under a half as my deposit and the rest earlier this year so the damage wasn't too bad.


----------



## JP Universe

I don't remember the prices increasing?


----------



## StevenC

My guitar was about $6k when I bought it. Prices went up by, maybe, $700 from when I ordered it, and the case became included in the price, so I was going to order that anyway, which is another $200 or something.

#44 isn't exactly a base spec guitar, but there was koa for about $200 and wenge for about $100, plus neck through for $300.

So at best a basic 8 string was about $4.5k when I ordered 3 years ago, and probably $4k or there a bouts for a 6 string.


----------



## jwade

When you buy a license/hardware to make your own, do you have to decide on a 6, 7 or 8 right off the bat? I know the 7/8 bodies are slightly larger, but I'm not totally sure if I want to make a 7 or 8 yet.


----------



## canuck brian

jwade said:


> When you buy a license/hardware to make your own, do you have to decide on a 6, 7 or 8 right off the bat? I know the 7/8 bodies are slightly larger, but I'm not totally sure if I want to make a 7 or 8 yet.



When you buy the license, you get the files for the Enduraneck. I think i have the files for the 8 string, but we just adapted it to fit the models we make. You have to pay per neck, but i don't think there's anything detailing how many strings are allowed.


----------



## jwade

I was under the impression that you get the full set of files for Rhino/etc. Odd.


----------



## dragonbiscuit

Adeamus said:


> So anyone else put down their deposit on a Boden 6? Just did myself.
> 
> Ordered it with the standard finish and the Black Winter pickups.



I just paid the balance invoice for my Boden 6 last week which I assume means its finally completed but I haven't heard anything... I opted for the solar flare finish with emg 57/66's (both up charge options). Anxious to see pics of them start to emerge


----------



## Mwoit

urghhh ultimate tease by ola







He didn't route the cavities to fit pickups with covers, so more routing then it's done for some testing and setting up.


----------



## paddypat

have you ever seen this guitar?
MGH Guitars


----------



## StevenC

paddypat said:


> have you ever seen this guitar?
> MGH Guitars



That guy keeps ignoring Ola when he tries to contact him.

I wouldn't trust this guy.


----------



## asher

paddypat said:


> have you ever seen this guitar?
> MGH Guitars



Holy shitballs are his designs bad.


----------



## jemfloral

paddypat said:


> have you ever seen this guitar?
> MGH Guitars



The website goes basically nowhere too, you click on the guitar and it brings you to their store where you can purchase start bodies, pickup covers/bobbins and pick guards. Seems fishy to me as well.


----------



## paddypat

response today
[FONT=&quot]the building price is 1800,-  includet case and certificate[/FONT]


----------



## narad

paddypat said:


> response today
> [FONT=&quot]the building price is 1800,-  includet case and certificate[/FONT]



Thank god for that certificate - otherwise you'd never be able to prove it was an authentic MGH guitar and not some unauthorized copy.


----------



## Mwoit

Soon...


----------



## Uncreative123

How long does it typically take to get the invoice after you place the order? I placed my order about 14 hours ago and still haven't received the invoice for my deposit- but it said I would receive it shortly thereafter. Did something get messed up?


----------



## shikamaru

Uncreative123 said:


> How long does it typically take to get the invoice after you place the order? I placed my order about *14 hours* ago and still haven't received the invoice for my deposit- but it said I would receive it shortly thereafter. Did something get messed up?



that made me laugh  You do realize youre in a different timezone than him ?

People usually sleep at night you know ?


----------



## Mwoit

Uncreative123 said:


> How long does it typically take to get the invoice after you place the order? I placed my order about 14 hours ago and still haven't received the invoice for my deposit- but it said I would receive it shortly thereafter. Did something get messed up?



Is this a custom with Ola? He's not super prompt with his replies but he usually replies within a week. If not, just email him again, I've had to do it a few times.


----------



## Uncreative123

shikamaru said:


> that made me laugh  You do realize youre in a different timezone than him ?
> 
> People usually sleep at night you know ?




That made me laugh- you do realize that it prompts an automatic response to send the invoice after the order is submitted? It's been 24 hours and I still haven't gotten an invoice, so I'm going to re-submit it.


----------



## jwade

You can't wait for a couple days for a response from one of the most profoundly in-demand builders in the world? Holy shit, the actual build time itself is going to KILL you.


----------



## Uncreative123

jwade said:


> You can't wait for a couple days for a response from one of the most profoundly in-demand builders in the world? Holy shit, the actual build time itself is going to KILL you.



Wow, you've COMPLETELY missed the point. I'm not, nor was I ever, expecting some kind of personalized email. Have you ever ordered one of these? It said to expect an invoice shortly after you submit your order to pay the deposit. 
Seriously, Have you ever ordered anything? Do you understand that invoices can be automatically generated after an order is submitted? That I wasn't at any point expecting to be in talks with him. Do you get that for somebody like Ola or Washburn without a lot of free time such an easy to set up system frees up A LOT of time and most places conducting business over the internet operate this way? Are you serious with all of this?
Instead of making false assumptions and coming off as completely ignorant to general business practices you could've said A) Nothing or B) Yeah it took ________ long before I got my invoice after I placed my order.


----------



## jwade

Holy crap dude, you need a coffee. Settle down.


----------



## narad

jwade said:


> Holy crap dude, you need a coffee. Settle down.



Or the opposite of a coffee.


----------



## StevenC

Uncreative123 said:


> Wow, you've COMPLETELY missed the point. I'm not, nor was I ever, expecting some kind of personalized email. Have you ever ordered one of these? It said to expect an invoice shortly after you submit your order to pay the deposit.
> Seriously, Have you ever ordered anything? Do you understand that invoices can be automatically generated after an order is submitted? That I wasn't at any point expecting to be in talks with him. Do you get that for somebody like Ola or Washburn without a lot of free time such an easy to set up system frees up A LOT of time and most places conducting business over the internet operate this way? Are you serious with all of this?
> Instead of making false assumptions and coming off as completely ignorant to general business practices you could've said A) Nothing or B) Yeah it took ________ long before I got my invoice after I placed my order.



Washburn? Ah, you're talking about the production guitars. Thanks for clarifying that in the thread that's generally used as the M2M thread. You can understand now why people were saying your invoice could take a couple of days, because the made to measure invoices, when I got mine, aren't automated.


----------



## Mwoit

#55 for Rook.


----------



## jemfloral

Yours must be right around the corner then, Mwoit?


----------



## Rook

I can't contain myself.


----------



## SerOner

That scale O.O


----------



## StevenC

Rook said:


> I can't contain myself.



Dibs yours as well as JP Universe's!

Seriously, though, I didn't even think yours was anywhere near completion...
(I'll be making this joke for a long time..)

Can't wait to get over and try this guitar! Baritone hybrid done in an intelligent way, and IPNP? That's what I need to try!

EDIT: I don't know where that title came from...


----------



## leonardo7

I am going crazy trying to make sense of this hybrid thing. How does it work? I dont get it at all


----------



## asher

That finish looks amazing.


----------



## Mwoit

jemfloral said:


> Yours must be right around the corner then, Mwoit?



Ideally.


----------



## Rook

You're welcome any time, Steven, all I ask in return is that you bring yours with you haha.

It's finally left Sweden now too, I just checked tracking. We think maybe Wednesday.

As for the hybrid thing. Essentially the 'scale' of the guitar is the distance from the zero fret (where 6 of the strings end) and the saddles, in this case that makes 26.75-28". That scale was chosen because:
- that makes the fan is reasonably subtle, but not non-existent
- it gave a 'bridge' angle at just over 14 degrees so the slanted Lundgrens line up relatively well, keeping the pickup closer to the bridge on the long end and avoiding honky bridge pickup sounds - I like that sound but it's not what I wanted for this.
- it meant that capo'd at the 1st fret, the scale is just under 25.5" to just over 26.25" if memory serves, giving a very normal scale, and it has a 25th fret meaning when it is capo'd there you have a full guitar.

The baritone hybrid means that on the 7th an 8th strings I have two extra low frets, so I can get those low open notes to use on the fly without it screwing up my tuning shape - I tune EBEBEGBE or EbBbEbBbEbGbBbEb - which I use in a couple of my tracks, or I can can tune like a normal person and have my low E there without sacrificing any tension at all.

It looks like the string stoppers for the higher six strings would get in the way but they're totally recessed.


----------



## TemjinStrife

leonardo7 said:


> I am going crazy trying to make sense of this hybrid thing. How does it work? I dont get it at all



Try a Kubicki Factor bass and you'll understand. Drop tuned low notes, but no change in fingerings for everything else.

Doesn't work so well, IMHO, on guitars, since most people just drop tune for the easy one-finger power chords. Clearly some people dig it though, since we've seen it on a number of high-$$$ Strandbergs


----------



## StevenC

Can do Rook!



TemjinStrife said:


> Try a Kubicki Factor bass and you'll understand. Drop tuned low notes, but no change in fingerings for everything else.
> 
> Doesn't work so well, IMHO, on guitars, since most people just drop tune for the easy one-finger power chords. Clearly some people dig it though, since we've seen it on a number of high-$$$ Strandbergs



You're forgetting, of course, that guitarists aren't as smart as bassists when it comes to new ideas.


----------



## Mwoit

#51

hrrrrr


----------



## BlackMastodon

,asbdvjbasdgvgk.j

That's beautiful.


----------



## Danukenator

Ola's finishing is getting much better. I know my spot is coming up and I've been debating what to do...

Very expensive and would require me to sell quite a few guitars.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Mwoit said:


> #51
> 
> hrrrrr



...one day, one day....


----------



## Rook

TemjinStrife said:


> Try a Kubicki Factor bass and you'll understand. Drop tuned low notes, but no change in fingerings for everything else.
> 
> Doesn't work so well, IMHO, on guitars, since most people just drop tune for the easy one-finger power chords. Clearly some people dig it though, since we've seen it on a number of high-$$$ Strandbergs



I tune like an idiot anyway, but power chords aren't much good to me down that end of the neck. I use partial capos on the top 6 strings anyway, having the longer scale (and extra long on the bottom) meant that:
- I don't have to partial capo as much, as I have that shape as standard
- When I do, I'm not giving up all my scale length to achieve a particular chord shape across my open strings.

I slightly bastardised the whole idea of it, I realise, it's supposed to mean you don't need a long scale to begin with, but it works perfectly for me! I get why it wouldn't be for everyone though, particularly if you tune standard or just drop tune for easy power chords.

Also, I love the slight flame in the back of my guitar's body, that was a nice surprise!


----------



## leonardo7

#43 aka Varberg 7 #1

25"-25.75"
Koa back 
Limba middle
Macassar Ebony top
Rosewood/Purpleheart Endurneck
Ebony Fretboard
Angled Aftermath bridge/VHII neck


----------



## ramses

leonardo7 said:


> #43 aka Varberg 7 #1
> 
> 25"-25.75"
> Koa back
> Limba middle
> Macassar Ebony top
> Rosewood/Purpleheart Endurneck
> Ebony Fretboard
> Angled Aftermath bridge/VHII neck



Finally!

I'm trying to decide between this or a neck-through Boden 7.


----------



## Hollowway

Mwoit said:


> #55 for Rook.



Can someone explain to me the purpose of not having all the strings go to the end? If the lowest two are tuned to EA, why not just extend the other 6 and tune them down a half step, and then capo if you want to pay those strings in standard tuning. I mean, you already have the whole HS area. Then you could use a spider capo at the 2nd fret and do some really cool tuning things, no?


----------



## Dabo Fett

Hollowway said:


> Can someone explain to me the purpose of not having all the strings go to the end? If the lowest two are tuned to EA, why not just extend the other 6 and tune them down a half step, and then capo if you want to pay those strings in standard tuning. I mean, you already have the whole HS area. Then you could use a spider capo at the 2nd fret and do some really cool tuning things, no?



think of it in terms of a regular 6 for now. if you did that to the lowest string on a 6, and made 2 extra frets you could tune it to D while the rest are stil ADGBE. so open strings you still have that low D power chord, but your A note on the lowest string would still be where the A note was if you were tuned to standard. So other than low open notes, you still have your normal chord shapes and scale patterns. Its like being able to solo in standard tunings while having the extra notes of dropped tunings, if that makes sense


----------



## Hollowway

Dabo Fett said:


> think of it in terms of a regular 6 for now. if you did that to the lowest string on a 6, and made 2 extra frets you could tune it to D while the rest are stil ADGBE. so open strings you still have that low D power chord, but your A note on the lowest string would still be where the A note was if you were tuned to standard. So other than low open notes, you still have your normal chord shapes and scale patterns. Its like being able to solo in standard tunings while having the extra notes of dropped tunings, if that makes sense



Yeah, I just meant that you could just as easily extend all the strings and then capo the 6 at the 2nd fret. You'd keep the same gauge, tension, and tuning abilities, but gain the ability to do some cool alternate tunings. The neck already extends that long anyway. You'd have to use a spider capo, which would be the only drawback.


----------



## katsusand

.UPDATED*

.Strandberg*Boden OS 
Price:198000JPY(exclude tax)
Specifaction
-7string fanned-fret(25.5"-26.25")
-swamp ash body and flame maple raminated sorry man, flamed maple is 10-15mm
-birds-eye maple fingerboard
-maple-rosewood 5 pieces trapezoid neck shaping
-Lace Aluma Pickups
-3 colors(Natural, Black and Red)
-using the Swedish parts and *BUILT IN KOREA*(Set up to play at the dealer)


----------



## jwade

katsusand said:


> .Strandberg*Boden OS
> Price:198000JPY
> Specifaction
> -7string fanned-fret(25.5"-26.25")
> -swamp ash body and flame maple *raminated*
> -birds-eye maple fingerboard
> -maple-rosewood 5 pieces trapezoid neck shaping
> -Lace Aluma Pickups
> -3 colors(Natural, Black and Red)
> 
> Ummmmmm... Is this a ".Halorandberg*"?



I read that with an accent and almost choked on my supper.


----------



## StevenC

katsusand said:


> .UPDATED*
> 
> .Strandberg*Boden OS
> Price:198000JPY(exclude tax)
> Specifaction
> -7string fanned-fret(25.5"-26.25")
> -swamp ash body and flame maple raminated sorry man, flamed maple is 10-15mm
> -birds-eye maple fingerboard
> -maple-rosewood 5 pieces trapezoid neck shaping
> -Lace Aluma Pickups
> -3 colors(Natural, Black and Red)
> -using the Swedish parts and *BUILT IN KOREA*(Set up to play at the dealer)



I demand to know where you're getting this information. 

Also, when you say "trapezoid neck shape", is that Rick Toone's TNP, EndurNeck or a lack of information but you know it'll not be round?


----------



## StevenC

This just in: https://twitter.com/leqtique/status/518764110150766592

More stuff:

Guitar in question 





The boxes, apparently


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> This just in: https://twitter.com/leqtique/status/518764110150766592
> 
> More stuff:
> 
> Guitar in question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes, apparently:



And finally, I think there'll be 8 strings in the lineup, based on the three guitars on stands on the floor:





The guitars in front have dark (rosewood) fingerboards and maple necks, and slanted pickups. So, either there is a fingerboard option, which I doubt, or they're doing 8 strings as well.


----------



## Rook

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I just meant that you could just as easily extend all the strings and then capo the 6 at the 2nd fret. You'd keep the same gauge, tension, and tuning abilities, but gain the ability to do some cool alternate tunings. The neck already extends that long anyway. You'd have to use a spider capo, which would be the only drawback.



Finding the 8 string spider capo that would work with a fan and fit on this neck is a pretty significant drawback, it just doesn't exist.

I only need that kind of length on the two lowest strings, and I want a lot of length for those. If I had that all the way across the strings, think of how that would change how the truss rod worked. As it stands the bow of the neck follows the 6 higher strings and the lower two frets sit above the bow, so the setup feels really natural on the 6 strings and capo'd at frets one or even two - the further down the arch you get though the weirder I find the setup feels, and frankly I just don't want to have capos on all the time, I can make sense of where the fret markers are now haha.


----------



## katsusand

StevenC said:


> I demand to know where you're getting this information.
> 
> Also, when you say "trapezoid neck shape", is that Rick Toone's TNP, EndurNeck or a lack of information but you know it'll not be round?



I got this info at my twitter follower attended the Japanese Instrument fair.(Gakki-Fair)
Yes."EndurNeck".and here's a spec sheet.


----------



## StevenC

katsusand said:


> I got this info at my twitter follower attended the Japanese Instrument fair.(Gakki-Fair)
> Yes."EndurNeck".and here's a spec sheet.



Thanks!

Ok, I guess there will be fingerboard option. And we'll have to wait to hear about 8s.


----------



## narad

Now I'm no marketing expert, but I believe "Made By Sweden" may be a bad choice of slogan for a made in Korea line of guitars, if that earlier info is correct.


----------



## sehnomatic

katsusand said:


> I got this info at my twitter follower attended the Japanese Instrument fair.(Gakki-Fair)
> Yes."EndurNeck".and here's a spec sheet.



Damn, this sweden guy looks like a really good builder.


----------



## katsusand

StevenC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ok, I guess there will be fingerboard option. And we'll have to wait to hear about 8s.



According to my follower, Staff said "First is the 7s, 6s is available in December, and 8s is available in early 2015."


----------



## ara_

leonardo7 said:


> #43 aka Varberg 7 #1
> 
> 25"-25.75"
> Koa back
> Limba middle
> Macassar Ebony top
> Rosewood/Purpleheart Endurneck
> Ebony Fretboard
> Angled Aftermath bridge/VHII neck



That looks AWESOME
Please post a review as soon as you get it, I'm curious about the wood choices impacting the sound.
I'm thinking about a 7 String Varberg (maybe #2?) with a longer scale and BKP Juggernauts, not sure about the woods yet.


----------



## Zhysick

katsusand said:


> I got this info at my twitter follower attended the Japanese Instrument fair.(Gakki-Fair)
> Yes."EndurNeck".and here's a spec sheet.



198.000 JPY? That is 1350... it's "cheap". I like that... Maybe if my custom don't work properly a Korean made Strandberg... uhm...


----------



## leonardo7

Zhysick said:


> 198.000 JPY? That is 1350&#8364;... it's "cheap". I like that... Maybe if my custom don't work properly a Korean made Strandberg... uhm...




Its not cheap at all. Its made in Korea. I hate to say it but Im not quite sure Ive ever seen a Korean guitar so expensive


----------



## katsusand

I played boden OS...
review
-W14***** serial.(LTD, Schecter and Agile's factory)
-Low power pickup. If you want a more gain, you should replace pickups(ex. EMG or Blackouts)
-Flamed maple is 15mm
In conclusion, It's expensive for Korean guitar, but cheap for .strandberg*.


----------



## knet370

it sure looks good from afar but i'd still not buy it if its 198000Y and made in korea. not that it'll play or sound horrible but there's alot of better option pricewise.


----------



## TBF_Seb

leonardo7 said:


> Its not cheap at all. Its made in Korea. I hate to say it but Im not quite sure Ive ever seen a Korean guitar so expensive



Aren't the Strandberg hardware and the Lace PUs several hundred bucks already? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Hollowway

TBF_Seb said:


> Aren't the Strandberg hardware and the Lace PUs several hundred bucks already? Just thinking out loud.



That's what I was thinking. Plus, my experience with Korean guitars has been that the build quality was OK, but the hardware was usually on the cheap side. With this hardware the only thing I'd think that could suffer (based on my limited experience with Korean guitars) is fretwork. And the Korean builds I've played have not had bad fretwork as it is. 

So the price may be high for Korean guitar, but where else are you going to get a strandberg style headless for this price? There just isn't really any headless ergonomic alternative.


----------



## sehnomatic

Let's look at it this way: Who can possibly build a better strandberg at $1600 at the consistentcy and speed that this factory can? My money's on the factory outlasting their predecessors.


----------



## Dabo Fett

it may be expensive for a korean guitar, but its the only way alot of people, including myself, will ever be able to get their hands on a boden. if they ever roll through sweetwater i'll probably be ordering one immediately


----------



## Zhysick

OK... A korean made Strandberg with original Ola hardware is expensive for 1350&#8364; but a Schecter for 1000&#8364; with "massive made" hardware (Hipshot bridge as a max of quality) is not expensive?

Although I have to say that, for example, a Schecter Hybrid C8 in Europe costs about 1200&#8364; so 150&#8364; plus for a fanned fret, headless, better hardware quality and made in the same place (South Korea) it is fvcking cheap...

I mean... I payed 950&#8364; for my Agile Pendulum with the case, shipping, TAX, etc. and came with "white brand" hardware and cepheus pickups and all that...

EDIT:

Oh, sorry... I committed a mistake... list price for a Schecter Hybrid C-8 is 1650&#8364;...
http://www.thomann.de/es/schecter_hellraiser_hybrid_c_8_tbb_2014.htm
And look at the tuners... locking, yeah, but Schecter brand... no Hipshot there, only the bridge and EMG pickups...

The same Schecter in the USA:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...-electric-guitar?rNtt=schecter hybrid&index=4
Just 100$ less for its list price than this "korea-berg"...

Expensive? Really?


----------



## Rook

Two words: Ibanez Premium.

&#8364;1350 is nothing like a ridiculous as it first seems for a Korean guitar...


----------



## Prophetable

My korean Dean custom run VMNT is my nicest guitar. I don't really care where it's made, I care how it turns out.


----------



## leonardo7

Im surprised they are putting such thick maple caps on these. It must be cheaper to get cheap figured maple over there than Swamp Ash.


----------



## larry

a while back, Ola mentioned having things in development to help meet demand and speed up overall progress. I hope the Boden OS line doesn't spell the end for Washberg production. If anything it should soak up general demand and possibly free up Washburn to take on some of the M2M backlog --or at least make neck-through/semi-custom washbergs more feasible.

I could realistically see the Boden OS price-point dropping closer to $1k, maybe even lower once they start selling well. The key to cost savings in manufacturing, especially machining, is bulk quantity. I'd hazard a guess that Ola's proprietary hardware is still milled in small-ish quantities (less than 300 units or so) in Sweden. Also, not everyone digs alumatones. It wouldn't be criminal if more ubiquitous pups were used, imo. Plain tops, solid finishes and Seymour Duncans should help. I'm glad the OS necks still incorporate carbon fiber lams, however.


----------



## JP Universe

Soon....


----------



## eugeneelgr

larry said:


> If anything it should soak up general demand and possibly free up Washburn to take on some of the M2M backlog --or at least make neck-through/semi-custom washbergs more feasible.




I HIGHLY doubt Ola wants to dilute the exclusivity of the made to measure models by subcontracting it out to washburn. I believe hes trying to free up/shorten the mtm list.


That being said, who else is in the next batch of MTMs? I sure hope #67 is next.


----------



## Mwoit

Woo.


----------



## Mwoit

Go here -> .strandberg* 51


----------



## MrTeatime

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask but...
I'm considering building my own strandberg guitar, I already bought an EndurNeck licence and everything, I should start building the guitar in february.
I've never seen or tried an EndurNeck but I have access to a CNC machine from time to time. The goal is to build the neck with handtools but to have a CNC'ed neck for reference.
I'm building a 7 strings guitar, should I just give the 7 string .dxf file I've got with the EnduNeck licence and have it "carved" just like that or are there any adjustement to do before?
I can also have the body template CNC'ed but there's only a 6 strings version available on Ola's site, I've tried to contact him to get a 7 strings version if possible but didn't get any answer yet, so does anyone know where to get a 7 strings version please?
Thanks!


----------



## foreright

MrTeatime said:


> I'm building a 7 strings guitar, should I just give the 7 string .dxf file I've got with the EnduNeck licence and have it "carved" just like that or are there any adjustement to do before?
> I can also have the body template CNC'ed but there's only a 6 strings version available on Ola's site, I've tried to contact him to get a 7 strings version if possible but didn't get any answer yet, so does anyone know where to get a 7 strings version please?
> Thanks!



Hi, the files you get with the licence include "stl" files which are the 3D CAD files. If the nut / heel dimensions and scale length of the 7 string model match your requirements then I see no reason why you couldn't use this to generate the g-code / whatever you require for the CNC.

When I built my 7-string, I used the 6-string body outline that's on Ola's site but modified the cutaways slightly (to fit the width of the 7-string neck) and had to also change the rear of the body (where the tuners are) as I had a wider fan. The changes are fairly trivial to make I think...


----------



## eclipze1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwlvVycUp4s

I just did a video on Boden 6.
Not the most perfect. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## MrTeatime

Thanks for the answer.
I'm thinking of a 27"-25" scale, what's the scale of the provided files?
I'm thinking of a making a neckthrought version so the heel isn't really a problem as I'll improvise a bit for that part. I mostly need a profile exemple as I don't want to bee shooting in the dark when shaping the neck.
I thought the 7 strings body would be a bit wider than the 6 strings one, if not I should be fine...
Did you make a thread about your own build?


----------



## Mwoit

#40


----------



## ramses

Mwoit said:


> #40



OK, so which one of you bought that?


----------



## asfeir

I really like how the figuring of the pme is on one side of the fretboard!


----------



## Cloudy

Mmmh strandberg gold hardware.


----------



## Andromalia

Mwoit said:


> #40



What a waste of space, there's room for at least another humbucker and single coil.


----------



## MrTeatime

The neck thing is not a pickup but some kind of sustainer IIRC


----------



## jemfloral

Yes the "pickup" closest to the neck is a sustainer... per Ola's comment on fb


----------



## cip 123

Does anyone know which factory it is thats making the OS, or is it safe to assume its world music?


----------



## sehnomatic

cip 123 said:


> Does anyone know which factory it is thats making the OS, or is it safe to assume its world music?



Serial number is in the format W[YYMMBBXX] , B=Batch, X=Unit. Same serial as my ltd deluxe, definitely world music


----------



## narad

Ordered a hoodie and a stand. Good stuff:



DSC_3230 by jasonnarad, on Flickr


----------



## HighGain510

Mwoit said:


> #40



That one is seriously cool! I would have preferred black hardware personally, but it still works well with gold. The sustainer pickup won't that setup is probably awesome!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Ordered a hoodie and a stand. Good stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3230 by jasonnarad, on Flickr



The thread you deleted was better.

I'm not a fan of the pale moon ebony, but I can live with the gold hardware.


----------



## Mehnike

Man I'd love a sorta semi gloss aged looking copper. Wonder if that is achievable with olas hardware.


----------



## cip 123

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vla49Q4wZDo

If you go to 10.15 I think you can see a Strandberg OS neck that they're doing the frets on, the top definitely looks like its headless.


----------



## Zhysick

^That is definitely a Strandberg OS neck


----------



## Cloudy

So I was the Upsalla Fasttrak contest winner, my spot is up now and my build is slated to be done in June.

I'm #77

Specs:

Figured Walnut Top
Stained Swamp Ash body
Wenge Neck
25-25.5" 
6 Strings
Rosewood or Ebony Fingerboard (left this one up to Ola and what he thinks'll match the top best. Similar to #30)
Gold Hardware
BKP Blackdogs with gold poles
Evo Gold Fretwire 

Heres some walnut porn from the batch that my top will probably be selected from




\

I did an extremely terrible mockup here:






Just pretend the frets are gold and the bridge and knobs are shiny gold/not half black.


----------



## jwade

Just curious, why such a slight fan?


----------



## Cloudy

jwade said:


> Just curious, why such a slight fan?



Im not much of an ERG player so I usually stick to 6 strings, anything bigger seems pretty excessive to me for a guitar tuned to EADGBE


----------



## Mwoit

Sweet man. 

I bought some Kalium strings and had set up my guitar. It feels great.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Cloudy said:


> So I was the Upsalla Fasttrak contest winner, my spot is up now and my build is slated to be done in June.
> 
> I'm #77
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Figured Walnut Top
> Stained Swamp Ash body
> Wenge Neck
> 25-25.5"
> 6 Strings
> Rosewood or Ebony Fingerboard (left this one up to Ola and what he thinks'll match the top best. Similar to #30)
> Gold Hardware
> BKP Blackdogs with gold poles
> Evo Gold Fretwire
> 
> Heres some walnut porn from the batch that my top will probably be selected from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> I did an extremely terrible mockup here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pretend the frets are gold and the bridge and knobs are shiny gold/not half black.



I'm not too sure it will be completed in June. My slot was up last January(#67) and its not even completed yet. This might be different with Ola having gone full time into the MTMs, but just saying...dont get your hopes up to high.


----------



## Silence2-38554

absolutely plan on ordering one of the OS7's. Anyone else notice on their site that they're only available to order with EMG's? I'd really like to order one with Lace's so the body doesn't get the rear battery route, then pull them for some BKP soap bars.


----------



## asher

Silence2-38554 said:


> absolutely plan on ordering one of the OS7's. Anyone else notice on their site that they're only available to order with EMG's? I'd really like to order one with Lace's so the body doesn't get the rear battery route, then pull them for some BKP soap bars.



Well, you're getting them with EMGs


----------



## MemphisHawk

Waiting on the MTM list. FOR. E. VER. What's the deal with requesting a wood that Ola and the gang wouldn't just have laying around? I'm sure it has been discussed in here but 37 pages.....


----------



## narad

MemphisHawk said:


> Waiting on the MTM list. FOR. E. VER. What's the deal with requesting a wood that Ola and the gang wouldn't just have laying around? I'm sure it has been discussed in here but 37 pages.....



Like what? I went out and found quilt maple that I thought was more suitable than what was in stock. I actually prefer that now - better to use wood you think is 5A than what other people say is 5A just to prevent any costly misunderstandings. And that's definitely the redeeming quality on #60 vs. what you could get through Washburn these days - that top is super nice.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I found a small outfit that has a license to harvest the dead trees/burls of a particular endangered species. I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm just going full tilt when I get the call. 

They only sell it in these coffee table sized sections [email protected] 3 inches thick and I would just love not to have to pay to ship something like that around the world. In my head, I feel like they could get anything that I could find though their own channels, but I'm looking for enlightenment.


----------



## narad

I feel like redwood, buckeye, poplar, and olive ash are the only burls worth going for, regardless of rarity. But yea, if your wood has been properly cut and treated I don't think it's a problem to send it to Ola. Well, if it's endangered, you need the CITES in the delivery.


----------



## MemphisHawk

If anyone else wants to get in on it, there is still about 3 weeks to commit to a deposit!


- - - - USA Custom Shop Strandberg Group Run - - - -
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1564289893818464/


----------



## SevenStringJones

MemphisHawk said:


> If anyone else wants to get in on it, there is still about 3 weeks to commit to a deposit!
> 
> 
> - - - - USA Custom Shop Strandberg Group Run - - - -
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1564289893818464/



I'm already in on that run. Some specs for those wondering include koa top, birdseye or ebony board, cocobolo/rosewood neck. Those are free upgrades as of now btw. Still working on deciding body wood options and pickups.


----------



## asher

SevenStringJones said:


> I'm already in on that run. Some specs for those wondering include koa top, birdseye or ebony board, cocobolo/rosewood neck. Those are free upgrades as of now btw. Still working on deciding body wood options and pickups.



Yowza.

Applied for group just to see what the hell the details are


----------



## Mehnike

MemphisHawk said:


> Waiting on the MTM list. FOR. E. VER. What's the deal with requesting a wood that Ola and the gang wouldn't just have laying around? I'm sure it has been discussed in here but 37 pages.....


Ola gave me the minimum dimensions he needed to make a top and I searched and wound up finding a $400 piece of burl wood online. The dealer was in Oregon. Ola ordered it months in advance so it would have time to acclimate to his environment. He did shoot me many possible options though from various online sources and pieces he had available. I requested to have scrap from the piece as I had payed in full for it, and he was okay with that. 

Once he had milled and book-matched the top, I requested to see different variations and he sent me 5 of the best layouts in his opinion. He placed a piece of wood with the body shape cut out of it as to easily visualize what would make it on the body. I think you shouldn't have a problem getting what you want for your top wood. 

You can always try to request specific cuts of wood you find online or in person through a dealer, but generally Ola does not provide pictures of the body/ neck/ fretboard wood you choose. From blog posts I have read, it all should be very quality cuts amongst whatever species he is willing to use.


----------



## asher

Oregon Wild Wood sources some really sweet stuff, too


----------



## Purelojik

asher said:


> Oregon Wild Wood sources some really sweet stuff, too



they do but have been photoshopping the shit outta their thumbnails and preview pics. i stopped buying from them because one or two tops i've received didnt look nearly as they showed. its quite annoying because they have wonderful service.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Mehnike said:


> Ola gave me the minimum dimensions he needed to make a top and I searched and wound up finding a $400 piece of burl wood online. The dealer was in Oregon. Ola ordered it months in advance so it would have time to acclimate to his environment. He did shoot me many possible options though from various online sources and pieces he had available. I requested to have scrap from the piece as I had payed in full for it, and he was okay with that.
> 
> Once he had milled and book-matched the top, I requested to see different variations and he sent me 5 of the best layouts in his opinion. He placed a piece of wood with the body shape cut out of it as to easily visualize what would make it on the body. I think you shouldn't have a problem getting what you want for your top wood.
> 
> You can always try to request specific cuts of wood you find online or in person through a dealer, but generally Ola does not provide pictures of the body/ neck/ fretboard wood you choose. From blog posts I have read, it all should be very quality cuts amongst whatever species he is willing to use.



Thank you very much for that rundown. Very helpful info!


----------



## eugeneelgr

So...whose MTM is under construction now? Progress pics perhaps??


(Waiting on #67)


----------



## Inceptic

MemphisHawk said:


> If anyone else wants to get in on it, there is still about 3 weeks to commit to a deposit!
> 
> 
> - - - - USA Custom Shop Strandberg Group Run - - - -
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1564289893818464/





SevenStringJones said:


> I'm already in on that run. Some specs for those wondering include koa top, birdseye or ebony board, cocobolo/rosewood neck. Those are free upgrades as of now btw. Still working on deciding body wood options and pickups.



I see almost 500 people have joined the FB group. So the advantage of joining the run is getting all the upgrades for free? Does that include the limba body option and the Sentient/Pegasus pickups? All those options seem to total about $545, so that translates to ~15% discount on the regular price. Would that be correct? Are there any other benefits?


----------



## MrTeatime

.strandberg* Guitars | Boden 7 Custom Shop (Space, Seymour Duncan)

That's quite an ugly maple top.


----------



## SevenStringJones

Inceptic said:


> I see almost 500 people have joined the FB group. So the advantage of joining the run is getting all the upgrades for free? Does that include the limba body option and the Sentient/Pegasus pickups? All those options seem to total about $545, so that translates to ~15% discount on the regular price. Would that be correct? Are there any other benefits?



Yes, the advantage is the free upgrades and it now includes your choice of ash or limba body and the Duncans. Another benefit is the reduced deposit, only $650 I believe, and they're also working on getting the final price down. The group is also trying to decide between black and gold hardware at the moment.


----------



## eugeneelgr

MrTeatime said:


> .strandberg* Guitars | Boden 7 Custom Shop (Space, Seymour Duncan)
> 
> That's quite an ugly maple top.



Agreed, its like a cross between flamed and burl, which doesn't appeal to me at all. I think bigger companies like PRS have purchasing power and connections to get the most pure and figured woods that allude smaller companies.


----------



## Inceptic

SevenStringJones said:


> Yes, the advantage is the free upgrades and it now includes your choice of ash or limba body and the Duncans. Another benefit is the reduced deposit, only $650 I believe, and they're also working on getting the final price down. The group is also trying to decide between black and gold hardware at the moment.



Very tempting to say the least!



eugeneelgr said:


> Agreed, its like a cross between flamed and burl, which doesn't appeal to me at all. I think bigger companies like PRS have purchasing power and connections to get the most pure and figured woods that allude smaller companies.



You mean elude, right? 

But yeah, that top is very ugly.


----------



## Guitarrags

MrTeatime said:


> .strandberg* Guitars | Boden 7 Custom Shop (Space, Seymour Duncan)
> 
> That's quite an ugly maple top.



It's made clear on the site that this is a "B" stock:

The figure in the top of this Custom Shop Boden 7 does not meet our regular requirements. Available for immediate shipping.


----------



## ikarus

eugeneelgr said:


> Agreed, its like a cross between flamed and burl, which doesn't appeal to me at all. I think bigger companies like PRS have purchasing power and connections to get the most pure and figured woods that allude smaller companies.



IMHO thats not true. There are always nice woods left. Even one man shops are able to source beautiful pieces. VIK, Rusti, etc for example
I hope they don't use this "PRS gets all the nice woods" as an excuse.




Guitarrags said:


> It's made clear on the site that this is a "B" stock:
> 
> The figure in the top of this Custom Shop Boden 7 does not meet our regular requirements. Available for immediate shipping.



... but we still want 3k for it!


----------



## MrTeatime

ikarus said:


> IMHO thats not true. There are always nice woods left. Even one man shops are able to source beautiful pieces. VIK, Rusti, etc for example
> I hope they don't use this "PRS gets all the nice woods" as an excuse.


But bigger shops need consistent quality and bigger quantities. It's easy to source a few nice boards, harder to source lots of them





> ... but we still want 3k for it!



My point, exactly... I wouldn't buy a guitar with a top like that, except if the guitar is reeeeeaaaaaally great and reaaaaaally cheap
They should sand/fill the strandberg logo and sell it for much cheaper. Those kind of things hurt a brand's name/reputation IMHO


----------



## Guitarrags

Have you played a strandberg before?


----------



## MrTeatime

Guitarrags said:


> Have you played a strandberg before?



Not yet... and... so... ?


----------



## asher

I actually think that's pretty cool looking, though in a distressed sort of way.

But definitely not what they're aiming for, so at least it's B-stock flagged.

Boden OS 7 shows up on Tuesday


----------



## ikarus

MrTeatime said:


> But bigger shops need consistent quality and bigger quantities. It's easy to source a few nice boards, harder to source lots of them



yeah, but Suhr, Carvin, knaggs, Anderson, etc can do it to.


----------



## MrTeatime

I would have thought Washburn too


----------



## eugeneelgr

ikarus said:


> yeah, but Suhr, Carvin, knaggs, Anderson, etc can do it to.



A few of the shops you listed may be "smaller" than companies like gibson fender or prs, but they have a relatively constant/predictable/sizeable demand for guitars so they are able to buy in bulk to keep in stock and not be worried about going "bust" or having unused inventory of sick tops lying around as compared to Ola's waitlist or other smaller/one man builders. And i think Ola's ethic for guitar building is focusing on functional/sonic improvements rather than putting more emphasis on aesthetic tops. Different companies, different builders, different ways of steering their companies i guess.


----------



## Mehnike

MrTeatime said:


> .strandberg* Guitars | Boden 7 Custom Shop (Space, Seymour Duncan)
> 
> That's quite an ugly maple top.


The figure in wood is highly subjective. I think it looks great. It simply doesn't meet strandberg's custom shop boden "flamed maple standard". Not everyone wants a perfect ribbon flame. You see them everywhere. That guitar is a good chance for someone to come up on a discount for something just fine.


----------



## Danukenator

I have two questions for you guys:

1. How can we ensure we are still on the wait list? I know I'm coming up in a year or two so I just want to double check.

2. Can someone comment on how the quality compares to a brand like Suhr? My Pro Modern has some of the best QC ever. Can I expect the same level of quality or will there be small flaws?


----------



## StevenC

Danukenator said:


> I have two questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. How can we ensure we are still on the wait list? I know I'm coming up in a year or two so I just want to double check.
> 
> 2. Can someone comment on how the quality compares to a brand like Suhr? My Pro Modern has some of the best QC ever. Can I expect the same level of quality or will there be small flaws?



I'm assuming you mean MtM, based on your timescale.

1. If you're still getting the email updates with the opt out option in them, you're still on the list. For example, I'm on the list and the last three emails I got were a New Years email, the Washburn Custom Shop email at the start of December (both of which were marked as production model emails, so I'm assuming they were sent to both lists), and the fast track email in mid October.

2. I've not played a Suhr, so can't comment specifically. I'd say I'm pretty satisfied with the quality at the price.


----------



## MrTeatime

blah


----------



## kylea1

Still deciding whether or not im gonna join the group buy. Only thing im curious about is how the 25.75 bass side scale length is for drop tunning on the 7 string?


----------



## SevenStringJones

kylea1 said:


> Still deciding whether or not im gonna join the group buy. Only thing im curious about is how the 25.75 bass side scale length is for drop tunning on the 7 string?



It handles drop A just fine. Any lower and it gets muddy.


----------



## StevenC

It's finally happening! Varberg Bass:

The Varberg Bass | Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## MemphisHawk

I didn't think to check here first, I posted up the Bass in the Bass section though!. This just means there is another project out there to keep the MTM line moving super slow!! :-(


----------



## ramses

OK, so which one of you is getting the "made to measure" Boden with a buckeye-burl top?

I was supposed to have the first .strandberg* with a buckeye top, dammit!!


----------



## Mehnike

ramses said:


> OK, so which one of you is getting the "made to measure" Boden with a buckeye-burl top?
> 
> I was supposed to have the first .strandberg* with a buckeye top, dammit!!


That top is looking great!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Don't know about that one but I just purchased #7 from a guy in California. Kinda funny because i am in the "Koaberg" run that Washburn is currently doing. I put the 600~ dollars deposit down and upgraded to brushed nickel juggernauts. I'm offering my build to anyone that wants it since I ran across an early MTM and I'm still on the list for another. 

Koa Top
Ebony Fretboard on Cocobolo Neck 
Black LimbaBody
7 string. There is about 2800 left in the bill. The guitar is currently being built at Washburn Custom shop with a2-5 month window.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Wierd question, but is a 8 string fanned boden bigger than a 6 string standard scale boden, body wise? I know there is less wood routed at the bridge area for a fanned 8 string boden. I dunno, but my build looks smaller than those 8 string fanned bodens.


----------



## asher

MemphisHawk said:


> Don't know about that one but I just purchased #7 from a guy in California. Kinda funny because i am in the "Koaberg" run that Washburn is currently doing. I put the 600~ dollars deposit down and upgraded to brushed nickel juggernauts. I'm offering my build to anyone that wants it since I ran across an early MTM and I'm still on the list for another.
> 
> Koa Top
> Ebony Fretboard on Cocobolo Neck
> Black LimbaBody
> 7 string. There is about 2800 left in the bill. The guitar is currently being built at Washburn Custom shop with a2-5 month window.



SSO to FB link confirmed 

(not that I'm hard to do )

Congrats dude, I look forward to that NGD.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Wierd question, but is a 8 string fanned boden bigger than a 6 string standard scale boden, body wise? I know there is less wood routed at the bridge area for a fanned 8 string boden. I dunno, but my build looks smaller than those 8 string fanned bodens.



I think the width of the middle section changes depending on how many strings there are. 

The only other difference in shape is the angle of the cutout behind the bridge, which matches the fan.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> I think the width of the middle section changes depending on how many strings there are.
> 
> The only other difference in shape is the angle of the cutout behind the bridge, which matches the fan.



Thanks for highlighting that Steven! I was thinking the 8 strings looked bulkier than the 6 strings, now i realise its the width of the centre portion. Really getting excited as the build progresses and i see my guitar taking shape.


----------



## StevenC

.strandberg* | Headless Guitars - .strandberg*

New post from Strandberg.

Looks like we're getting a new hardware revision, soon. At what point to we go all Edge/Lo-Pro about Strandberg bridges?


----------



## SevenStringJones

StevenC said:


> .strandberg* | Headless Guitars - .strandberg*
> 
> New post from Strandberg.
> 
> Looks like we're getting a new hardware revision, soon. At what point to we go all Edge/Lo-Pro about Strandberg bridges?



Revision 5 looks ...., especially the height adjustable nut saddle. No more zero frets to wear out with the added bonus of height adjustable.


----------



## Mehnike

Now I'm just hoping this makes it on my build... Definitely digging the adjustable nut pieces. Can any previous owner speak about problematic vibration they've experienced on the saddle screws? Or is the set screw just to make the design even more bullet proof?


----------



## UnderTheSign

I thought revision 4 had already been implemented (on the Washburn guitars anyway) but sadly the tuners I got a while ago didn't have it  The hex slot is the best change to his hardware so far.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Height adjustable nut is a cool addition. Just one of those little things to really fine tune a setup.


----------



## Zinter

The adjustable nut is very interesting, if it locks the string on stainless steel they could do away with the zero fret and still have the fretted tone on open strings. I'm debating removing the zero fret on my Boden OS, but the plan was to put a compensated black tusq xl nut on. The locks at the top are installed too far back to switch to a new part for use as the nut anyways, but its a nice future thinking update by Ola.


----------



## ara_

No ...., he added hex keys! Tuning my S7 Boden 7 can be quite hard on my fingers sometimes, much appreciated.


----------



## jjcor

So how many are on the waitlist? I dropped off last year when I was number 42. I started to regret it recently and when I signed back up I was still number 42? I don't know now if I actually dropped off or if he just puts you back where you were?


----------



## blanco

Anyone know if this style control plate is going to be on all models or just m2m?


----------



## StevenC

Just the M2M, according to the original facebook post announcing it.


----------



## thrsher

jjcor said:


> So how many are on the waitlist? I dropped off last year when I was number 42. I started to regret it recently and when I signed back up I was still number 42? I don't know now if I actually dropped off or if he just puts you back where you were?



my spot just came up and i declined it.


----------



## jjcor

thrsher said:


> my spot just came up and i declined it.



At what number does he call your spot?


----------



## thrsher

he goes through 1-20 when he starts a new batch


----------



## eugeneelgr

And now a filtered photo of mine, #67.


----------



## ImNotAhab

eugeneelgr said:


> And now a filtered photo of mine, #67.



Schwing.


----------



## JP Universe

Looking forward to getting this one!!!!!!









Gotta love the red eyes!!! An unexpected surprise!!!!


----------



## narad

I really like that one. You can have the rarest, most endangered, expensive, heavily figured exotic wood top ever and still I really don't think it gets better than that!


----------



## cwhitey2

JP Universe said:


> Looking forward to getting this one!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the red eyes!!! An unexpected surprise!!!!



I hate you so much.


----------



## JP Universe

I guess what I was going for was a Tosin influenced (obviously) Strandberg but I wanted it to be futuristic in a sense&#8230;. Usually I'm all for a fancy wooded, crazy figured beast but this was different. I thought about it when I was leaving on a flight&#8230;.. you see all these bright lights shining on a black runway and immediately then and there I knew that I wanted this to be slick/sleek ummm spaceship?&#8230;.. ahhh just gimme that Tosins Rg2228 colour scheme 

I actually had looked at chameleon paint and chrome paint but decided against it for that true Tosin Spec  and ummm yeah&#8230;. the cost 

Very happy with how it turned out and Ola's been fantastic to deal with!


----------



## cwhitey2

JP Universe said:


> and ummm yeah. the cost



I don't even want to know...

I just want a Boden OS6


----------



## JP Universe

^ me too&#8230;.. I'd love to rock one with my band&#8230;. 

Not sure if I can justify the cost of another . *


----------



## narad

JP Universe said:


> I actually had looked at chameleon paint and chrome paint but decided against it for that true Tosin Spec  and ummm yeah. the cost



I would also love to combine the future-y aesthetic of a .strandberg* (or even other headless guitar) with some chameleon paint, but without the contours of a carve top I feel it might be a little boring actually!


----------



## JP Universe

^ Another factor&#8230;.. Damn do I want a 7 string Parker with that paint though


----------



## TheShreddinHand

JP Universe said:


> I guess what I was going for was a Tosin influenced (obviously) Strandberg but I wanted it to be futuristic in a sense. Usually I'm all for a fancy wooded, crazy figured beast but this was different. I thought about it when I was leaving on a flight.. you see all these bright lights shining on a black runway and immediately then and there I knew that I wanted this to be slick/sleek ummm spaceship?.. ahhh just gimme that Tosins Rg2228 colour scheme
> 
> I actually had looked at chameleon paint and chrome paint but decided against it for that true Tosin Spec  and ummm yeah. the cost
> 
> Very happy with how it turned out and Ola's been fantastic to deal with!



Sick bro! Saw Strandberg post those pics yesterday and thought it looked killer!


----------



## Mwoit

Looks excellent man.


----------



## StevenC

Your guitar turned out great, JP! I'm so glad I called dibs on this one.

Is the neck gloss finished, or is that just the photography?



narad said:


> I would also love to combine the future-y aesthetic of a .strandberg* (or even other headless guitar) with some chameleon paint, but without the contours of a carve top I feel it might be a little boring actually!



It might work on the convex Strandbergs without tops, like #55 or #16 and #10. Maybe Ola could make the carve a bit more pronounced.


----------



## JP Universe

Just got the call from customs.... Fees paid and should arrive this week. Full NGD to come!!! I'm almost positive the neck isn't gloss. Sure looks shiny though...


----------



## Mehnike

Congrats JP! Lets see some natural light on this beauty! Can't wait for mine to ship out!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Wenge is just oily so it'll reflect like that.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I don't think I posted this here, but I own MTM #7 since about 3-4 months ago. Second guessing whether I even need to be on the list for another one now. This thing is great!


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'd love to try a strandberg. or any headless guitar frankly. but i really dont know if theyre quite for me. they look beautiful though


----------



## AmishRefugee

I was on the verge of ordering a Washberg, but I guess that's not happening anymore

https://www.facebook.com/strandbergGuitarworks/posts/979311295446647

Good news all around I guess? Hopefully they give some good updates on how that transition is going, and hopefully not long of a wait before they get the custom shop running in Sweden


----------



## eugeneelgr

Its interesting because strandberg seems to be going the Suhr/Anderson route of operations. I reckon more staff will be hired to assist with the less technical jobs like setup and electronics. Its cool that they still maintain the distinction between made to measure and custom shop, even though its technically built by the same shop/staff.

This could mean made to measures go up in value and one could market it as a strandberg built by Ola and his team before operations were diluted by the move to Sweden, sorta like how "Pensa-Suhrs" are more valued by collectors than regular suhrs.


----------



## StevenC

Fanned Fret Tremolo Prototype | Strandberg Guitarworks

Exciting news!


----------



## Mwoit

I've had my #51 for about 6 months but the jack keeps dying. Switchcraft jacks are outrageously terrible.


----------



## jwade

Mwoit said:


> I've had my #51 for about 6 months but the jack keeps dying. Switchcraft jacks are outrageously terrible.



That's incredibly surprising! Switchcraft are ridiculously well-made, and usually last forever. I've never once heard a single complaint about them before reading this.


----------



## Mwoit

jwade said:


> That's incredibly surprising! Switchcraft are ridiculously well-made, and usually last forever. I've never once heard a single complaint about them before reading this.



Maybe I've had a dud. The one that Ola put in the guitar died back in March (I received the guitar in November, so around 4 -5 months) and I replaced it then with another Switchcraft. The new Switchcraft jack died last week so it lasted 2 months.

To clarify what I meant by dying, it works if I put the jack in, but if I apply a bit of pressure to the jack perpendicular, the signal cuts out. This is also not a rant against .strandberg*, thought I would just have a bit of a moan. 

I could be using crap leads but I'm very sure I'm not. Ah well!


----------



## Thrashman

^ You had ONE jack die on you and you write them all off as terrible?


----------



## eugeneelgr

I was under the impression this was a strandberg discussion page, not a thrash "hardware not made by strandberg" page. Anyway, its most likely a faulty lead given how new the switchcrafts are.


----------



## HighGain510

eugeneelgr said:


> I was under the impression this was a strandberg discussion page, not a thrash "hardware not made by strandberg" page. Anyway, its most likely a faulty lead given how new the switchcrafts are.



This is a Strandberg discussion THREAD, and the question was related to the jack used in his Strandberg. Not seeing how his questions/complaints aren't valid in the thread about these guitars? Since the jacks are placed at an angle, it might be possible that it's not tightened down completely and something is not making proper contact since he said it is intermittent and appears to be solved by adding pressure in one direction. It's also possible the cable was pushed/bumped while sitting down and that could break a jack, Switchcraft or otherwise.


----------



## eugeneelgr

HighGain510 said:


> This is a Strandberg discussion THREAD, and the question was related to the jack used in his Strandberg. Not seeing how his questions/complaints aren't valid in the thread about these guitars? Since the jacks are placed at an angle, it might be possible that it's not tightened down completely and something is not making proper contact since he said it is intermittent and appears to be solved by adding pressure in one direction. It's also possible the cable was pushed/bumped while sitting down and that could break a jack, Switchcraft or otherwise.



Wow, a ton of hate there. Yes apologies, its a thread, not a page. My mistake. And yea looking at it again, I guess the problem is somehow related to strandberg. However, I'm pretty sure he should have taken the problem up with Ola and have him look into it/replace it/remedy the solution. And most importantly, he stressed that it wasn't a rant against strandberg, but switchcraft itself. However, this could be negative press for Strandberg as a company given that he posted it in the strandberg THREAD. Not seeing how I feel about his post? This should have been in a separate post on its own about switchcraft issues rather than in the strandberg thread, or at least his two posts should have been combined to avoid misunderstandings. Its as unfair as saying "The pickups in my strandberg started failing after 6 months and thus came onto the strandberg thread to hate on them even though they weren't manufactured by strandberg". I feel its only reasonable posting it here if he had issues the moment he received the guitar. I guess perhaps if more people are having issues with switchcraft and make their problems known here, Ola could change the brand used. I rest my case, apologies to anyone offended.


----------



## narad

Not winning anyone over with that usage of 'retarded'.


----------



## Mwoit

I didn't mean to stir up any rage in anyone here, I was just venting. The jack is getting replaced with a new jack by my tech. Yahoo.

.... happens. Just so happens, it's the jack in my .strandberg*. I have emailed about this to Ola but I decided it would be much easier for both of us if I solved it locally. The original Switchcraft jack that Ola installed acted a bit awry, so I had that replaced with a new Switchcraft jack. This new Switchcraft jack is now exhibiting the same awry behaviour as the first Switchcraft jack. My experience with Switchcraft jacks has not been fantastic.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Heres a pic of the top of mine that Ola sent. Biggest props once again to Narad for helping out greatly with this.


----------



## canuck brian

Mwoit said:


> I didn't mean to stir up any rage in anyone here, I was just venting. The jack is getting replaced with a new jack by my tech. Yahoo.
> 
> .... happens. Just so happens, it's the jack in my .strandberg*. I have emailed about this to Ola but I decided it would be much easier for both of us if I solved it locally. The original Switchcraft jack that Ola installed acted a bit awry, so I had that replaced with a new Switchcraft jack. This new Switchcraft jack is now exhibiting the same awry behaviour as the first Switchcraft jack. My experience with Switchcraft jacks has not been fantastic.



Check to see if your jack is grounding out against the cavity wall shielding ....or something. I've rewired a guitar twice only to completely space out missing a lead from the jack touching a small part of the copper shielding. Moved the wire and it instantly came to life. 

If you've got enough lead on the wiring to that jack, wire it up without installing it into the guitar (just let it hang), plug it in and see if you get the same behavior.

On the topic of people dumping on hardware that wasn't manufactured by the company who's guitar said hardware sits in - Does anyone seriously think that Ola/me/darren/dylan/doug/patrick or any other builder wouldn't get publically crucified for telling our clients to take up their hardware issues (on hardware that we decided to use) with the hardware manufacturer instead of the builder that made the *completed* product?

"Something's wrong with my Hipshot bridge on my new, warranty covered guitar!"

"Call Hipshot."

"WTF"


----------



## jwade

I'd be curious if the issue was just a simple bad solder job twice over.


----------



## Mehnike

From the looks of it, the mtms(maybe all bergs?) will now feature the updated electronics cover plate with the integrated jack mount. It uses a conventional jack and is much more robust. Gotta give Ola credit for augmenting his design for customer satisfaction/"fool proofery".

Reference this post here.


----------



## narad

But can I get it without the massive scribble?


----------



## HighGain510

eugeneelgr said:


> Wow, a ton of hate there. Yes apologies, its a thread, not a page. My mistake. And yea looking at it again, I guess the problem is somehow related to strandberg. However, I'm pretty sure he should have taken the problem up with Ola and have him look into it/replace it/remedy the solution. And most importantly, he stressed that it wasn't a rant against strandberg, but switchcraft itself. However, this could be negative press for Strandberg as a company given that he posted it in the strandberg THREAD. Not seeing how I feel about his post? This should have been in a separate post on its own about switchcraft issues rather than in the strandberg thread, or at least his two posts should have been combined to avoid misunderstandings. Its as unfair as saying "The pickups in my strandberg started failing after 6 months and thus came onto the strandberg thread to hate on them even though they weren't manufactured by strandberg". I feel its only reasonable posting it here if he had issues the moment he received the guitar. I guess perhaps if more people are having issues with switchcraft and make their problems known here, Ola could change the brand used. I rest my case, apologies to anyone offended.



The point is that this is a discussion forum and the thread is merely about Strandberg. This is not a forum run or owned by Ola, so the concern is not to hide bad press on his behalf. I'm a fan of Ola, so don't take what I'm saying the wrong way (I own 2 Strandbergs and have a third on order), if he has a legitimate problem with the Strandberg in that his jack is having issues, and the jack location or something in the design could be part of the problem, worrying about bad press is not part of the equation.  It's a forum open to discussion and items both good and bad can be discussed, if he's having issues with the jack and it's not solely the fault of the jack itself but could have to do with the angle/position on the guitar, it's worthwhile to allow him to discuss it. Too many people are trying to censor what THEY feel people can or can't talk about. I'm not a moderator and neither are you, so please don't pop in telling folks they can't discuss an item because you don't feel it is applicable. That's the job of the mods, if you feel something crossed the line, ask the mods. In this case, I don't think they will agree with you. 

Back on topic, I think the new jack/backplate design was a great idea, and it might even fix the issue mwoit is running into perhaps. 




narad said:


> But can I get it without the massive scribble?



Haha yeah seriously! Dig the plate a ton, but could do without the scribble on there.


----------



## technomancer

*All right, how about we leave what's acceptable to the moderators, and if you have questions about it either PM a mod or use the report post feature.*


----------



## eugeneelgr

On thinking back about it, it does seem perfectly reasonable to take the issue up here or with Ola. He is after all, a paying customer of Strandberg. And warranties do cover electronics of the guitar. I'd imagine my frustration if I were having problems with my guitar that i paid with my hard earned dollar as well. I do sincerely apologise for overstepping boundaries, and to any parties involved. Not sure what got into me that night i made the original post...


----------



## Mwoit

It's all cool guys. I'll be getting my guitar back next week (with a set up) and it'll be all dandy. 




Mehnike said:


> From the looks of it, the mtms(maybe all bergs?) will now feature the updated electronics cover plate with the integrated jack mount. It uses a conventional jack and is much more robust. Gotta give Ola credit for augmenting his design for customer satisfaction/"fool proofery".
> 
> Reference this post here.



Kind of wish I had that now!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Mwoit said:


> It's all cool guys. I'll be getting my guitar back next week (with a set up) and it'll be all dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of wish I had that now!



I love yours with the quilted control cover though! I guess the new plastic material is more hardy though, especially for the gigging guitarist who wears belts.


----------



## AmishRefugee

Any y'all order a Custom Shop guitar and go for 'Custom Gloss' finish? 

I'm curious about how deep you can go with the 'custom' part.


----------



## narad

What do you mean? You choose a color and you get a gloss coat applied on top. The nitro is quite expensive though...


----------



## cubix

The angled backplate with the integrated jack seems like an ingenious idea, really looks super cool! However I'm not sure I can trust it if it's fixed by the standard plate wood screws. I know for a fact that I have at least half of the holes stripped in all my guitars on the back plates, and if you pull on a cable hard enough I think you can yank the plate out of the guitar stripping the threads... Unless there are metal threaded inserts pressed into the wood, like Carvin does.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^How on Earth do you strip out those holes consistently?

But yeah, you could definitely rip the cover off and strip out the threads if you stepped on your cable without running it over the strap pin (which everybody should always do, without exception), even if it did have machine screws going into inserts.


----------



## cubix

I modify stuff, plus I have EMGs and change the batteries  So they pretty much let go after 20 times or so if you're not REALLY careful.


----------



## AmishRefugee

narad said:


> What do you mean? You choose a color and you get a gloss coat applied on top. The nitro is quite expensive though...




Main thing I'm trying to figure out is if 'Lava Green' is available. I really like how it looks in the pictures but it's not one of the options

Does custom gloss imply it's just a solid paint color + lacquer (instead of their stain + satin finishes in most of the pictures)?


----------



## JerichoCheng

i guess you may do anything that you like just chat with Ola and he will give you some great opinion and idea!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Noob question, but do the made to measures have metal inserts for the screws? Seems like a good idea for guitars commanding the prices that they do, especially for people who remove the backplates or who make pickup height adjustments often.


----------



## Mehnike

eugeneelgr said:


> Noob question, but do the made to measures have metal inserts for the screws? Seems like a good idea for guitars commanding the prices that they do, especially for people who remove the backplates or who make pickup height adjustments often.


Nothing on mine appears to have metal threaded inserts. Pickup screws are mounted into the body wood traditionally. The back plate is pretty thick aluminum and feels solid with the new jack mount, and is held with four screws direct into wood.


----------



## ara_

Mehnike said:


> Nothing on mine appears to have metal threaded inserts. Pickup screws are mounted into the body wood traditionally. The back plate is pretty thick aluminum and feels solid with the new jack mount, but the whole thing is held with four screws into direct into wood.



Oh, seriously? That's actually a bit of a bummer, threaded inserts seem so much more stable (and very probably are more stable in the long term).
... Mayones seem to have that feature


----------



## hardvalve

Any more updates I have missed about all the changes happening? How much longer will Washburn be making these? When can new orders for standard models begin again? How much more will it be for people in the U.S., since it is now completely overseas? Anymore news on the tremolo for multi scale. I would do whatever is necessary to buy a multi scale with one. The only thing out there now are Kahlers, and not a fan. 

I am on the list for MTM, but wondering now will there be that much of a price difference between this and the production models? The only thing I can get now is the Korean model, which does not appeal to me so much. I know Ola wants a high standard, rightfully so, but making it really hard to get one of these in my hands.


----------



## AmishRefugee

hardvalve said:


> Any more updates I have missed about all the changes happening? How much longer will Washburn be making these? When can new orders for standard models begin again? How much more will it be for people in the U.S., since it is now completely overseas? Anymore news on the tremolo for multi scale. I would do whatever is necessary to buy a multi scale with one. The only thing out there now are Kahlers, and not a fan.



Yeah I hope they say what's going on soon.


----------



## hardvalve

AmishRefugee said:


> Yeah I hope they say what's going on soon.



Sounds like things will get even more expensive.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Overseas shipping and customs will have to be factored into the US price. I don't know how they could keep the price the same. The EU price should come down since its closer but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## AmishRefugee

hardvalve said:


> Sounds like things will get even more expensive.




You don't think that the increase in volume in Sweden will lower cost? Ola n' Friends seem to have the process down. That experience could significantly decrease the build time aka save money. Plus it's one less company that needs to get paid.

Also, how much does it cost to ship a 5 lb guitar over the atlantic? I can't imagine it's _that _expensive relative to the price of the guitar.

My bet is the same guitar will be within like $200 after the move vs before. Of course, this is pure conjecture on my part, but I work in a very similar field to Ola and what I gather from my professional experience is this move may end up making the guitars cheaper


----------



## cubix

If we're talking UPS or FEDEX then it's $500 plus.


----------



## hardvalve

AmishRefugee said:


> You don't think that the increase in volume in Sweden will lower cost? Ola n' Friends seem to have the process down. That experience could significantly decrease the build time aka save money. Plus it's one less company that needs to get paid.
> 
> Also, how much does it cost to ship a 5 lb guitar over the atlantic? I can't imagine it's _that _expensive relative to the price of the guitar.
> 
> My bet is the same guitar will be within like $200 after the move vs before. Of course, this is pure conjecture on my part, but I work in a very similar field to Ola and what I gather from my professional experience is this move may end up making the guitars cheaper



I guess we will see how much the price changes. Would like to see these staying close to the same price. Any idea on when they will start taking orders again? I see Washburn is still finishing the remaining orders. I do believe the quality level will be higher with Ola overseeing everything. Really wish he would release more info about the transition and what to expect. I would like to hear more about the multi scale tremolo as well. If he perfects this, and keeps the price reasonable, I won't be able to send him my money fast enough. TELL US SOMETHING OLA!!!


----------



## AmishRefugee

https://www.facebook.com/strandberg...4283.106672059377246/1009236312454145/?type=1

"one of the last USA Custom Shop Bodens before we move the operations back to Sweden."

soon?


----------



## MSUspartans777

I really wish Washburn didn't shutdown strandberg production. 

The price on the CL7 has gone way up.


----------



## StevenC

MSUspartans777 said:


> I really wish Washburn didn't shutdown strandberg production.
> 
> The price on the CL7 has gone way up.



Hasn't the CL7 been $3550 for a while now? Or am I missing something?


----------



## jemfloral

StevenC said:


> Hasn't the CL7 been $3550 for a while now? Or am I missing something?



You're correct, Steven. I think he's got it confused. Only price increase(s) so far was after the first year when it jumped from the preliminary pricing (which itself was initially set at $2649 on the first spec sheet, and then after the spec change from rosewood to cocobolo ended up being $2850) to $3550 (and there was a $3450 set-spec blue stain option for a bit there, but the custom shop has always shown $3550 pricing).


----------



## Simic

I feel like the price won't change (or change just a little) because if it goes down (lets say like 700&#8364 it discourages people to buy the OS since the CS is "only" 1k&#8364; more and you get the "real deal".


----------



## hardvalve

Still nothing new. Not going to lie, doesn't look good....


----------



## StevenC

The .strandberg* Newsletter

I don't know if you've seen this, but it's the latest newsletter with some info.


----------



## hardvalve

StevenC said:


> The .strandberg* Newsletter
> 
> I don't know if you've seen this, but it's the latest newsletter with some info.



Still no real answers.


----------



## jemfloral

hardvalve said:


> Still no real answers.



What answers are you looking for?


----------



## hardvalve

jemfloral said:


> What answers are you looking for?



When new production will start, costs with shipping, overall what will be the options.


----------



## StevenC

hardvalve said:


> When new production will start, costs with shipping, overall what will be the options.



The newsletter seems to imply the current US prices include shipping within the US, and gives a list of new options. So, that seems to answer a large chunk of your questions.


----------



## Casper777

Some nice new options indeed!!

You can see then when you scroll through the option menus, for exemple for the Boden 6... HH HsH etc config, Different switching options...

I wish the 5-way switch would have been available for mine, it would have brought some nice split tones to the versatility of the instrument!

Anyway, so happy with my Boden 6!!


----------



## jemfloral

Not the custom shop, but some news from the production line...
ãã¨ã¬ã­ã®ã¿ã¼ãStrandberg æ°é²æ°é­ã®ãªã¼ã¹ãã©ãªã¢äººã®ã¿ãªã¹ããPlini&Paul Masvidalã¢ãã«ãéå½è£½ã§æ°ééå®çºå£²! -ã®ã¿ã»ã¬ï¼Guitar Selectionï¼


----------



## hardvalve

jemfloral said:


> Not the custom shop, but some news from the production line...
> ãã¨ã¬ã.ã®ã¿ã¼ãStrandberg æ°é²æ°é.ã®ãªã¼ã¹ãã©ãªã¢äººã®ã¿ãªã¹ããPlini&Paul Masvidalã¢ãã«ãéå½è£½ã§æ°ééå®çºå£²! -ã®ã¿ã»ã¬ï¼Guitar Selectionï¼



Now THAT is cool. Strandberg Tremolo multi-scale Masvidal model? Yes, please!!! Koa top, swamp ash back....Sounds like this may be next for me. I will still get a higher end model later, but that is cool. Can't wait to see US prices on this.


----------



## asher

Oh.my.


----------



## Pikka Bird

What makes that a Masvidal model other than the inlay? Is he no longer using the Masvidalien?


----------



## hardvalve

Pikka Bird said:


> What makes that a Masvidal model other than the inlay? Is he no longer using the Masvidalien?



It is a production version looks like, Has Ebony board instead of Birdseye. Koa top instead of Maple, also different body style than the Custom shop. Not sure of the details,was in Japanese (?). The specs were in English. Hoping this is not a Japan only item.


----------



## narad

And winner of the prestigious "Worst koa top" award goes to:







Honestly, is that even koa?


----------



## marcwormjim

That's just how the japanese spell "diarrhea." Gets them around pronouncing the R.


----------



## narad

Anyone going to this?






That Musicland is a pretty cool shop. Sucks for me, I'll be over there in a month - just missed this!


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> And winner of the prestigious "Worst koa top" award goes to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, is that even koa?


 

Honestly, on .Strandberg*, I really prefer more "plain" tops, as they fit the shape and the concept better... like very nature and focused on the essential... Don't know how to explain.

While I really expect a super 5A top on a guitar like a PRS or Tom Anderson, the .Strandberg*, for me must remain sober. Just a personal preference though  I really (and I mean REALLY) liked all these poor Koaberg from the special run that were talked down by their disappointed new owners.


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> Honestly, on .Strandberg*, I really prefer more "plain" tops, as they fit the shape and the concept better... like very nature and focused on the essential... Don't know how to explain.
> 
> While I really expect a super 5A top on a guitar like a PRS or Tom Anderson, the .Strandberg*, for me must remain sober. Just a personal preference though  I really (and I mean REALLY) liked all these poor Koaberg from the special run that were talked down by their disappointed new owners.



I half agree but I feel bad for all the people who saw "flamed koa" on the special run and wound up with super plain koa, and here I simply think it's funny that the Plini sig looks nothing like Plini's actual guitar, which has a nice flame koa top. If I had to guess, I'd assume this one was walnut!


----------



## asher

Me too.

If it were walnut, I'd be totally cool with that, too


----------



## katsusand

well, well, well...




plini OS6
\312984




Paul Masvidal OS6
\321840

Plice. that suck.


----------



## technomancer

Got to love that the solution to the fanned fret trem problem was, "Eh the difference isn't a big deal with a .5" fan, we'll just ignore it." 

I do love the look of these, just can't see myself dropping the money on one


----------



## Casper777

The Plini one looks really nice !!


----------



## StevenC

The latest from the new shop:


----------



## jwade

StevenC said:


>


No carpets under the guitars? They'd best fix that asap.


----------



## StevenC

Latest from the new shop. Looks like they've got a lot of burled maple. Presumably that's either a run or a lot of people ordered M2Ms with burled maple at once.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I like their flannel uniforms.


----------



## JerichoCheng

anyone is on the list and got some updates from Ola recently?


----------



## pott

Has any of your guys managed to fit a Juggernaut in a Boden?

I have a Boden6 with the EMG 57/66 set, and a spare Juggernaut that didn't fit in my MusicMan Axis. It's taller, and wound larger than most other pickups. I don't have it with me and the Boden needs some work before I can put a passive pickup in it, so figured I'd ask for first-hand experience...


----------



## eugeneelgr

That staircase looks pretty dangerous. Wouldn't want our master builders to get injured.


On a side note, DAT BURL.


----------



## Inceptic

pott said:


> Has any of your guys managed to fit a Juggernaut in a Boden?
> 
> I have a Boden6 with the EMG 57/66 set, and a spare Juggernaut that didn't fit in my MusicMan Axis. It's taller, and wound larger than most other pickups. I don't have it with me and the Boden needs some work before I can put a passive pickup in it, so figured I'd ask for first-hand experience...



I saw quite a few of the recent Bodens from the koa run equipped with soapbar Juggs.


----------



## pott

I have a 6 string, no soapbar


----------



## jemfloral

pott said:


> I have a 6 string, no soapbar



There are bunch of 6-string koabergs with uncovered BKP's, so you should be just fine.


----------



## ikarus

narad said:


> And winner of the prestigious "Worst koa top" award goes to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, is that even koa?



Agreed!

I wish they would release a swamp ash OS (body and top made of swamp ash, look wise like a B6 for example) and stop that "figured wood horror show"....


----------



## marcwormjim

I'd love a wood selection that prioritizes weight over the "shop with your eyes" aesthetic - But I'm pretty sure Ola does, too; and had to err on the side of what made the most business sense. 

Even so, that one of the most common complaints is the cosmetic matter of the figuring being lower-grade than most Rondo guitars should be a clue to either go big or go home with it. 

My ideal compromise would be for him to test the waters with a run of non-figured OS's, and maybe raise the cost of the figured ones by $20-50 to ensure a consistent 3A-grade veneer is being put out by WMI.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Inceptic

StevenC said:


>



Anyone know what wood is used here for the darker necks?



StevenC said:


>



And what are the fretboard woods here?


----------



## JerichoCheng

^Ziricote?

ive chosen as my fretboard hope the left one is mine


----------



## Inceptic

But Ziricote is not a CS option on the website. Is yours an M2M?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm guessing its M2M but its strange that everyone ordered such similar specs.


----------



## JerichoCheng

yes i got an m2m but not a very special spec just a ziricote with rosewood neck


----------



## SevenStringJones

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm guessing its M2M but its strange that everyone ordered such similar specs.



My source has said that there is a large Japanese order. That's all I know so far, but it would seem that burl maple tops and wenge necks may be an option now.


----------



## ryanougrad

Does anyone have a link to what needs to be done to convert the OS7 to passive? Mainly the grounding on the bridge? I have one incoming and if I don't like the actives will change over fairly quickly.I've already read up on the need for a soapbar shape and that if going BKP go blackhawk or custom, also custom with Duncan. 

I searched a bit on the forum and couldn't find it. Pretty sure I saw it around here before.


----------



## SevenStringJones

ryanougrad said:


> Does anyone have a link to what needs to be done to convert the OS7 to passive? Mainly the grounding on the bridge? I have one incoming and if I don't like the actives will change over fairly quickly.I've already read up on the need for a soapbar shape and that if going BKP go blackhawk or custom, also custom with Duncan.
> 
> I searched a bit on the forum and couldn't find it. Pretty sure I saw it around here before.



Ground Zero | Strandberg Guitarworks

There you go


----------



## ara_

ryanougrad said:


> .I've already read up on the need for a soapbar shape and that if going BKP go blackhawk or custom, also custom with Duncan.



Lace X-Bars/Deathbars should fit as well.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Wierd question, but I'm waiting on a made to measure 25.5 inch 6 string, and i cant help but notice how big the strandberg bolt on heel is. I may be wrong, but it seems like it extends way up, till around the 16th fret. I've watched a lot of reviews for it, and many have commented on how this has affected higher fret access despite the huge/spacious lower cutaway.

Anyone can chime in on this? Owners?

Thank you.


----------



## StevenC

The heel is really big. But amazingly, you don't really notice it at all. I have very small hands and can leave my thumb on the neck and play all the way up to the 24th fret just fine on any of the Strandbergs I've played. It never felt too big or in the way.

I only noticed how big the heel actually was when I played one of his neck throughs. Narad will back me up on this. We played our guitars side by side, and while #44 has much better fret access because of the neck through, you don't really lose much with the bolt on. I would say it's not a negative of the bolt on, but a positive of the neck through.

You shouldn't notice it too much.


----------



## boogie2

ryanougrad said:


> Does anyone have a link to what needs to be done to convert the OS7 to passive? Mainly the grounding on the bridge? I have one incoming and if I don't like the actives will change over fairly quickly.I've already read up on the need for a soapbar shape and that if going BKP go blackhawk or custom, also custom with Duncan.
> 
> I searched a bit on the forum and couldn't find it. Pretty sure I saw it around here before.



This thread is pretty good. I'm in the middle of a Blackhawk install right now.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...le-strandberg-boden-os7-questions-owners.html


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> The heel is really big. But amazingly, you don't really notice it at all. I have very small hands and can leave my thumb on the neck and play all the way up to the 24th fret just fine on any of the Strandbergs I've played. It never felt too big or in the way.
> 
> I only noticed how big the heel actually was when I played one of his neck throughs. Narad will back me up on this. We played our guitars side by side, and while #44 has much better fret access because of the neck through, you don't really lose much with the bolt on. I would say it's not a negative of the bolt on, but a positive of the neck through.
> 
> You shouldn't notice it too much.



Thanks Steven! That being said however, i did some research on the 6 string bolt on standard scale guitars, and the cutaway isn't as deep as on the 7 and 8 strings, and im not sure if the ones you've played are all fanned frets, which MAY be easier due to the shorter scale length on the treble side and also the more natural "windshield" type motion. Oh well, only know for sure when i play mine eventually.


That being said however, I wonder whats Ola's rationale behind such a huge neck joint on bolt ons. Better tone due to larger contact area between the neck and the body perhaps?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I only noticed how big the heel actually was when I played one of his neck throughs. Narad will back me up on this. We played our guitars side by side, and while #44 has much better fret access because of the neck through, you don't really lose much with the bolt on. I would say it's not a negative of the bolt on, but a positive of the neck through.
> 
> You shouldn't notice it too much.



Yea - the neck heel is not a problem at all, and I would probably defend it against anyone who simply looks at it as a comparatively large chunk of wood and trashes the playability of it. It's not an issue. 

However, when I played Steven's I was kind of like...yea...the next one will be neck-through for sure. I thought the playing experience was a bit better simply because nothing changes as you move up and down the neck.


----------



## canuck brian

eugeneelgr said:


> Thanks Steven! That being said however, i did some research on the 6 string bolt on standard scale guitars, and the cutaway isn't as deep as on the 7 and 8 strings, and im not sure if the ones you've played are all fanned frets, which MAY be easier due to the shorter scale length on the treble side and also the more natural "windshield" type motion. Oh well, only know for sure when i play mine eventually.
> 
> 
> That being said however, I wonder whats Ola's rationale behind such a huge neck joint on bolt ons. Better tone due to larger contact area between the neck and the body perhaps?



Ive had a few sets of pickups have *really* long pole screws cool that required me to route out a few extra millimeters, but there's a few companies that use shallower screws (SD and Dimarzio) than the BK's that i've had in recently.

For the neck joint, Ola might just have the extra meat on there for weight to stop neck dive? (throwing it out there, no idea...) I honestly had no issues with the neck heel on the one i owned.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Thanks for all the help and input guys. I'll just feel it for myself when it arrives. 

Its wierd that no one has ordered a MTM with this kind of sculpted neck joint. Regretting it abit myself... Looks really comfy and unobstructed.


----------



## Solodini

Is it too late to ask for it to be sculpted?


----------



## eugeneelgr

Solodini said:


> Is it too late to ask for it to be sculpted?



I would believe so. Body and top has already undergone staining. 

http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/wp-content/6-string-body.pdf

For those awaiting a made to measure, try downloading this and printing on A3 paper and cut it out, just to have a feel of the gap/access to the top frets if you don't have access to try one out in real life. I tried and it seems alright. The body feels so petite and portable in real life! Really a huge departure from my les pauls and superstrats!


----------



## Spectivum

interesting how much better the shape looks on real life pictures than on the drawing


----------



## jonajon91

Has there been any more word on basses yet? I swear I am so close just just buying a Vader.


----------



## StevenC

jonajon91 said:


> Has there been any more word on basses yet? I swear I am so close just just buying a Vader.



He's making a prototype at the moment:


----------



## eugeneelgr

Spectivum said:


> interesting how much better the shape looks on real life pictures than on the drawing



The drawing has the horn cuts/bevels/scoops. Also I'm not too sure what that is around the controls area.


----------



## BlackMastodon

eugeneelgr said:


> The drawing has the horn cuts/bevels/scoops. Also I'm not too sure what that is around the controls area.


It looks like it's supposed to slope down towards the edge while the control area is supposed to be flat? That's my understanding of the PDF drawing anyway. Don't think I've ever actually seen a strandberg with that, though.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> The drawing has the horn cuts/bevels/scoops. Also I'm not too sure what that is around the controls area.



That's from an earlier concept drawing. BlackMastodon described it perfectly.


----------



## eugeneelgr

I'm glad he did away with the scoops and slopes. The current shape looks so much better with the flat top and forearm contour. Looks beefier from the side as well. And the curved edge at the nut is so much nicer than the initial bodens and the Kiesel Vader.


----------



## extendedsolo

Any estimates on the current wait time if I just put my name on the made to measure list? I've been looking for non-os 8 strings and they are really difficult to find as far as color at the minimum. Decided I would just go for the full on "what I want" guitar.


----------



## JerichoCheng

i guess the m2m wait list is a bit long now,
how about the upcoming sweden custom shop?


----------



## StevenC




----------



## katsusand

Japanese boden upcoming.
https://twitter.com/leqtique/status/674011674521698306


----------



## narad

katsusand said:


> Japanese boden upcoming.
> https://twitter.com/leqtique/status/674011674521698306



Good news if it's off the ground soon: exchange rate to JPY is fantastic.


----------



## eugeneelgr

extendedsolo said:


> Any estimates on the current wait time if I just put my name on the made to measure list? I've been looking for non-os 8 strings and they are really difficult to find as far as color at the minimum. Decided I would just go for the full on "what I want" guitar.



Well, let's put it this way. I put my name on the list back in November/December of 2011, and my guitar is only just being completed. It definitely won't be as long with the optimisation of the custom shop and there being more than 1 builder(Ola) now though. Also my build(#67) had a few delays here and there. #73 has already been completed back in June, being a simpler, more straightforward build(No trem, standard black hardware, no stain etc.)

I would suggest you put your name on it if you're pretty serious. But before that, take a long hard look at the OS and Swedish custom shop. Prices for the MTMs are also much higher than even the custom shop models, so take that into account.


----------



## katsusand

strandberg Boden J6









*\435984*


----------



## BlackStar7

katsusand said:


> strandberg Boden J6
> *\435984*



Ouch. Isn't this pretty much the same as the prices when they were being built at the Washburn shop? Looks awfully nice though.


----------



## narad

BlackStar7 said:


> Ouch. Isn't this pretty much the same as the prices when they were being built at the Washburn shop? Looks awfully nice though.



Yea, but if the yen gets back to where it was a few years ago, we're looking at M2M-level prices. It seems very, very high compared to other options in the Japanese domestic market.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Tease you, I shall.








I present to you, Strandberg Made To Measure #67. More pics when it arrives!


----------



## Spicypickles

Pretty sweet black x you have there.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow that is nice!


----------



## extendedsolo

eugeneelgr said:


> Well, let's put it this way. I put my name on the list back in November/December of 2011, and my guitar is only just being completed. It definitely won't be as long with the optimisation of the custom shop and there being more than 1 builder(Ola) now though. Also my build(#67) had a few delays here and there. #73 has already been completed back in June, being a simpler, more straightforward build(No trem, standard black hardware, no stain etc.)
> 
> I would suggest you put your name on it if you're pretty serious. But before that, take a long hard look at the OS and Swedish custom shop. Prices for the MTMs are also much higher than even the custom shop models, so take that into account.



right! It would be an 8 string and I'm weighing if it IS worth the extra cash. I just haven't been impressed with the no options of the OS models.


----------



## eugeneelgr

For anyone who's interested, I posted a NGD and review of my made to measure, #67, in the standard guitars section.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...strandberg-made-measure-67-a.html#post4499440


----------



## Ape Factory

Who's making the Japanese Boden customs?


----------



## ramses

Ape Factory said:


> Who's making the Japanese Boden customs?



The new/expanded Sweden's shop. All non-OS guitars are now made there.


----------



## Ape Factory

Ah that's right...I thought for some reason the Japanese guitars would be made there given the quality of some of their shops.


----------



## jvms

ramses said:


> The new/expanded Sweden's shop. All non-OS guitars are now made there.



But acording to Google Translator, the page says thatthe guitars are `now made in japan`. And aren`t the Custom Shop Guitars made in the USA? Did they change that? If they did, what is the difference between the Boden J and the Custom Shop Boden?


----------



## Inceptic

The Boden J is definitely Made in Japan. It says so on the back of the "headstock":


----------



## jvms

And How expensive will it be? And how different will they be to the OS` and the Custom Shop models? Does anyone know if they will be available outside of Japan?


----------



## Ape Factory

Going by the current exchange rates, you could buy one from one of the stores over there for about $3800 delivered. What you wouldn't get is, in my experience, the exceptional customer service from the U.S. distributor, Ed Yoon. Now if you're not in the U.S., might not be a factor. I would love to see how good a Boden one of the better Japanese shops would put out. They have roasted maple necks for one, and if it's the same factory that produces say the Ibanez Prestige line, willing to bet they're pretty fantastic. And they should be for that kind of coin. 

Honestly, the OS line is pretty darn good. I don't think the overall setup and fret level is on par with the best examples I've experienced from the Ibanez Prestige line but it's nothing that can't be touched up by a good luthier for pocket change and made just as precise. Still, the Japanese customs have me curious but it all depends on who's building them.


----------



## marcwormjim

Probably Jim Lewis.


----------



## jvms

Hello, guys, I have a question regarding the overall quality of the Strandberg ranges. Can anyone who played the current models (MTM, Custom Shop and OS) comment on their differences regarding quality, playability, tone, construction and etc? I`m thinking about getting a Boden, but I`m not sure wich one.


----------



## StevenC

I've played a bunch of MTMs, and a couple from the Washburn shop. Haven't played an OS or Swedish Custom Shops.

MTMs and Washburns have been good.


----------



## BlackStar7

Have prices gone up on the M2M stuff or is it just the SEK/USD exchange rate? My spot is coming up soon and I was surprised to see a base price for a 7 string is now $5400 USD...


----------



## jeremyb

I'd really like a Boden 6, but the shipping cost is gonna kill me, it's over a quarter of the price of the guitar to get it to New Zealand, how can it cost $543 USD to ship a guitar!!


----------



## StevenC

Yes, they have went up in price by somewhere in the order of 20000 SEK over the past few years. Glad I ordered mine when I did.


----------



## eugeneelgr

BlackStar7 said:


> Have prices gone up on the M2M stuff or is it just the SEK/USD exchange rate? My spot is coming up soon and I was surprised to see a base price for a 7 string is now $5400 USD...



I live in Singapore, and I paid in full for my order in Feb of 2014. Received the guitar on 24th Dec 2015. During that period, the exchange rate changed drastically(not sure whether its the krona getting weaker of the SGD getting stronger) and I would have saved about 1000 SGD if say, I paid during the delivery of my guitar. 


I just checked the website and good gosh, my build now costs 54000 sek as compared to the 34000 sek I paid. Holy smokes! Really glad I bought mine early.

I have a feeling, prices of the mtms and custom shops are so high because the costs of living in Sweden are quite high.

Cost of Living in Sweden. Prices in Sweden. Updated Jan 2016


----------



## narad

USD/SEK has risen 30% in that time frame. Some guys internationally will get the short stick, but let's not forget to view this with a global lens. From my perspective, despite rising M2M costs, I would maybe even pay less now than I did a couple years ago.


----------



## BlackStar7

I got on the list in 2012 and my spot will be in the upcoming batch. I knew they'd gone up in price, but I had no idea it was that drastic increase. Looks like I've got a hard decision ahead...


----------



## StevenC

On the topic of exchange rates, I'd pay £700 less today if the guitar cost the same as I actually paid. Only ends up about £400 more expensive if I'm paying todays prices and todays exchange rate.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> On the topic of exchange rates, I'd pay £700 less today if the guitar cost the same as I actually paid. Only ends up about £400 more expensive if I'm paying todays prices and todays exchange rate.



I'm playing 2700 SGD(1288 pounds) more if I pay today's prices and exchange rate than what I actually paid. 


I thought one of the reasons Ola shifted the custom shop was to offer stronger pricing for his MTMs and custom shops. I love the guitars, but at that price range, that's frightening.


----------



## BlackStar7

eugeneelgr said:


> I love the guitars, but at that price range, that's frightening.



This. The exchange rate may be at fault, but $5400 USD for base options is just absolutely nuts, not counting shipping/fees/etc. A Blackmachine B6 starts to look like a bargain at that price. With the specs I have in mind I'm guessing my Strandberg build would easily push $7k, and there's just no way I can afford that.

I'd go the custom shop route, but now I'm wondering if the move to Sweden is going to affect pricing there as well...


----------



## StevenC

Interestingly, when the Varberg came out it was priced well above Bodens at 35000 SEK...


----------



## pott

BlackStar7 said:


> This. The exchange rate may be at fault, but $5400 USD for base options is just absolutely nuts, not counting shipping/fees/etc. A Blackmachine B6 starts to look like a bargain at that price. With the specs I have in mind I'm guessing my Strandberg build would easily push $7k, and there's just no way I can afford that.
> 
> I'd go the custom shop route, but now I'm wondering if the move to Sweden is going to affect pricing there as well...



B6s are A LOT cheaper, at £2.3k. + I fail to see any reason for the comparison, they are entirely different guitars, with absolutely little in common other than a bit of Swamp Ash...

The CS costs haven't changed since the move to Sweden I believe. Unclear how it impacts US buyers on imports/sales taxes mind.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Interestingly, when the Varberg came out it was priced well above Bodens at 35000 SEK...



This. I think he realised the boden was more popular..

@blackstar Absolutely. I mean even at 25500 sek for the base model during my spot in 2014, I felt it was really pricey since it was the price of a very well specced out Suhr or Anderson.


@pott I think he was comparing guitars in the same "sevenstring.org-hype/popularity level" haha. 

I think it's a good thing he didn't change the pricing of the custom shop. Could potentially shorten the wait on the MTMs which would allow players who can afford the upcharge to spec out a more different strandberg from those available in the custom shop. And now that the customs are made in the same shop by the same people as the MTMs, some people on the MTM waitlist would be more inclined to purchase a custom model instead of an MTM.


----------



## Mehnike

For US orders, the exchange rate is looking excellent right now. I paid around $1500 more that I would have had to if I had purchased today... The woes of exchange rates. All together I paid something like $6200 USD for MTM.

In regards to a member asking about quality, well, on mine I had expected higher attention to detail. I feel lots of little things could have been done better but the overall quality of the guitar is good. Fretwork/playability is top notch though. No overkill rounded fret ends or anything, but smooth to touch and clean appearance. Feels and plays great, but don't go looking at it too close or you see things overlooked. Your results may vary though, this is my experience with my build.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Mehnike said:


> For US orders, the exchange rate is looking excellent right now. I paid around $1500 more that I would have had to if I had purchased today... The woes of exchange rates. All together I paid something like $6200 USD for MTM.
> 
> In regards to a member asking about quality, well, on mine I had expected higher attention to detail. I feel lots of little things could have been done better but the overall quality of the guitar is good. Fretwork/playability is top notch though. No overkill rounded fret ends or anything, but smooth to touch and clean appearance. Feels and plays great, but don't go looking at it too close or you see things overlooked. Your results may vary though, this is my experience with my build.



Which build number is yours?


----------



## ikarus

Mehnike said:


> I feel lots of little things could have been done better



Can you elaborate that?


----------



## Mehnike

eugeneelgr said:


> Which build number is yours?


#65


ikarus said:


> Can you elaborate that?


Sure. The filleted edges of the guitar body are not totally consistent. Now I can understand a bit of this on the redwood burl top as the hardness of the wood is super inconsistent, but the swamp ash wings aren't totally consistent either. Small indentation on the upper horn swamp ash. There are some clear coat(wipe on varnish) runs on the the body wings as well as some on the top. The top clear sheen is inconsistent, looks like some was wiped on with strings installed(small bit of streaking between bridge and bridge pup). There are some areas where there is some very minor gaps between the top and body. The two maple strips running down the neck vary in thickness by 1/64". The wenge pieces making up the neck have what I believe to be some insect holes that were filled. The filler material isn't completely flush so you can feel them. The edge of the fretboard without the inlays has some very light but visible machining marks half way down the neck. The areas were the top meets the neck are a little dirty, some visible glue there. Upper horn tip dips in a little bit where it looks like a router bit rode across it, and some inconsistent "dipping" underneath the bridge where a bit rode against. A bit of a dip, not a perfectly flat route. Stuff that could have easily been addressed with maybe an hours worth of quality control/ sanding. The push pull volume pot failed within an hour of use, not surprising as it had no brand marking so probably a cheaper one that ended up being a fluke. It was simple fix for me as I had a nice Bourne pushpull on hand that I installed.

Now please bear in mind that I do look very closely at every single little detail on guitars as I see about 30 - 40 guitars per month in the repair/tech work I do. I've handed the strandberg to people and have had them be unable to find most of the issues I mention without me showing them. They do agree they are there once showed. None impeded playability, minus the dud pot. The guitar is definitely the coolest most feature-packed guitar and most fun to play out of my small collection, but I couldn't say it is a "perfectly polished piece of art/craftsmanship". Things were overlooked, and the guitar was sent out this way.

This could have been caused by the moving of workshop or take on of new/more people in the shop that occurred during my build, I have no way to tell. I will say though, that communication with Ola was completely impeccable and his customer service was amazing. A cool guitar certainly came out of my 3 year + wait.


----------



## BlackStar7

Mehnike said:


> The wenge pieces making up the neck have what I believe to be some insect holes that were filled.



Oh god. IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/238593-i-got-my-strictly-7-boden.html

In all seriousness though, this was...not what I was expecting to read.


----------



## Ape Factory

BlackStar7 said:


> Oh god. IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/238593-i-got-my-strictly-7-boden.html
> 
> In all seriousness though, this was...not what I was expecting to read.



What exactly is happening again? The link is for a 2013 thread from a different builder? I admittedly don't know all the history.


----------



## jemfloral

^ he's joking that now everyone is going to start asking "does it have wormholes?" when someone gets a swedish made strandberg, since that's what was happening after the thread that he linked was posted and the OP noted that there were wormholes in the wood of the guitar.


----------



## asher

Pictures?


----------



## ikarus

asher said:


> Pictures?



I second that...


----------



## narad

Ha, on that note I noticed in these new Japan run instruments with the burl top, they didn't fill the gaps in the top:







Scandalous!


----------



## BlackStar7

asher said:


> Pictures?



Also seconding this...


----------



## jemfloral

narad said:


> Ha, on that note I noticed in these new Japan run instruments with the burl top, they didn't fill the gaps in the top: Scandalous!



Also noticed this and thought it was a little odd.


----------



## Inceptic

narad said:


> Ha, on that note I noticed in these new Japan run instruments with the burl top, they didn't fill the gaps in the top: Scandalous!



More like trypophobia!!


----------



## eugeneelgr

asher said:


> Pictures?



You can find the pics on the strandberg facebook page. Just scroll down its somewhere in 2015, build #65. I doubt he's the "pictures for a NGD" kind of person.


Frankly speaking, Strandberg's woodworking isn't the finest, but with an oil finish, aside from having wormholes which is unacceptable, are small indentations and all acceptable? I have quite a few on my top (ie. its not the flattest most flawless top like on a gloss finish) that are only clearly visible under light. Doesn't bother me cus I think it fits the raw oiled satin finish of strandbergs. Like buying a beautiful piece of wooden furniture. Doesn't detract from the quality of the top as well. Only one I had a problem with was this one,


----------



## BlackStar7

Eugene, did you ever get the misaligned inlays issue worked out on your M2M?


----------



## eugeneelgr

BlackStar7 said:


> Eugene, did you ever get the misaligned inlays issue worked out on your M2M?



I'm giving Ola abit of breathing space and time because I think he's tied up for NAMM preparation and because it's not a structural defect and I have a perfectly awesome-playing guitar, no point rushing something out now actually, after thinking it through. 

Sounds cheesy( or  ) but I really want to try and support Ola in his business at the very least by not being a ridiculous hound because I really love the guitar his company has made for me and his designs and innovations.  

I'll probably drop him a message after NAMM is over about this issue.


----------



## Simic

I don't want to come across as a hater, Im simply stating my opinion. Although I love the Boden design and their features I really feel that M2Ms (and all strandbergs in general) are way overpriced especially since they're coming out less than perfect. 

Not to mention the issues with the CS builds - I know there are some of you that owned 10 CS bodens and they were all perfect, but there have been 'a few' posted on this forum with nuts and necks, and considering the 4k price tag, thats 'a few' too many imo. Also the super limited options at that price and the "custom shop" name don't make sense to me. I understand many other guitars posted on this forum from smaller shops come out with small mistakes as well, but those are usually around the 2k mark, not 4k. Another thing is wood figuring. I feel like many CS bodens and even M2M's have lower grade figured tops (except for those that supplied their own wood haha) compared to other popular custom shop luthiers, and lets not forget the 'figured koa top' GP run lol. If they're going to charge that much for an instrument, they could at least use premium wood on all  guitars, not just some. 

Also I don't really understand the OS line pricing. Afaik Ormsby is going to release his headless design made in the same factory as the OS line, with similar specs (minus the endurneck) for almost half the price (and he'll still be making profit, otherwise he wouldnt sell them). I understand that the endurneck is harder to make than a regualr neck, but I don't think it can justify the instrument being twice the price. And again, we've all seen the (un)figured woods used for tops so they're not spending a ton on wood as well probably. 

I love the Boden design and innovations and have no problem spending a lot of money on guitars but strandbergs IMO can't justify their price tags. I know that there obviously is a lot of demand so the prices can be where they're at, but I'd be pissed to find missaligned dots, unproperly filled wood holes and glue marks on a 6k instrument with a 3 year waiting time no matter how innovative it is


----------



## bsshiver

All that being said, the Boden OS line has a maple top, which adds to the cost, and the strandberg hardware is quite expensive as well. I don't completely disagree with what you're saying, but there is definitely a reason why the strandbergs made in Korea are more than the Ormsby guitars being made there.

Full disclosure, I own a Washberg Boden 7 and I have an Ormsby HypeGTR 6 being built right now.

Edit: As for the flaws, you're right on that point. My Washburn-built guitar is great, but it actually seems like the OS line is the most consistent.



Simic said:


> I don't want to come across as a hater, Im simply stating my opinion. Although I love the Boden design and their features I really feel that M2Ms (and all strandbergs in general) are way overpriced especially since they're coming out less than perfect.
> 
> Not to mention the issues with the CS builds - I know there are some of you that owned 10 CS bodens and they were all perfect, but there have been 'a few' posted on this forum with nuts and necks, and considering the 4k price tag, thats 'a few' too many imo. Also the super limited options at that price and the "custom shop" name don't make sense to me. I understand many other guitars posted on this forum from smaller shops come out with small mistakes as well, but those are usually around the 2k mark, not 4k. Another thing is wood figuring. I feel like many CS bodens and even M2M's have lower grade figured tops (except for those that supplied their own wood haha) compared to other popular custom shop luthiers, and lets not forget the 'figured koa top' GP run lol. If they're going to charge that much for an instrument, they could at least use premium wood on all  guitars, not just some.
> 
> Also I don't really understand the OS line pricing. Afaik Ormsby is going to release his headless design made in the same factory as the OS line, with similar specs (minus the endurneck) for almost half the price (and he'll still be making profit, otherwise he wouldnt sell them). I understand that the endurneck is harder to make than a regualr neck, but I don't think it can justify the instrument being twice the price. And again, we've all seen the (un)figured woods used for tops so they're not spending a ton on wood as well probably.
> 
> I love the Boden design and innovations and have no problem spending a lot of money on guitars but strandbergs IMO can't justify their price tags. I know that there obviously is a lot of demand so the prices can be where they're at, but I'd be pissed to find missaligned dots, unproperly filled wood holes and glue marks on a 6k instrument with a 3 year waiting time no matter how innovative it is


----------



## patsanger

bsshiver said:


> ... but there is definitely a reason why the strandbergs made in Korea are more than the Ormsby guitars being made there.




Well, the real issue is what the builder wants to sell them for. Without having a look at the actual books and costs we have no idea what the production costs will be/are. 

PRS and Schecter have different costs to the consumer but are also built at World... it's what the manufacturer determines is their price point based on demand, costs etc....


----------



## remus1710

i hate the pricing too... the OS line is as much as a Regius in my country... sorry but i can t justify that price... i feel like i have to chose between a ltd and something made in the usa at the same price (i know that is a bad comparison but that s how i feel ....)


----------



## ikarus

remus1710 said:


> i hate the pricing too... the OS line is as much as a Regius in my country... sorry but i can t justify that price... i feel like i have to chose between a ltd and something made in the usa at the same price (i know that is a bad comparison but that s how i feel ....)



A Regius costs 2k in Romania?! show me that and i'll buy them all.


----------



## Ape Factory

The top on my OS isn't too shabby. Definitely not over the top but I like it. Finish was spot on. Not a flaw to be found.


----------



## marcwormjim

Ola has previously stated that the hardware is the single biggest reason his guitars cost what they do. When I asked him how this would affect the pricing on signature OS models, he pulled no punches in explaining that the costs were currently just too prohibitive to justify testing the waters with Korean models that, by the end of the day, wouldn't be much cheaper than the Washburn models of the time. But then, less than a year later, we got some.

I don't know that the market-test of the limited Plini and Masvidalien Boden OS batch necessarily sold like hotcakes, but right now we're counting on Ed Yoon to make the Asian-built Strandberg lines as efficient and consistent in quality as possible. I've no doubt that he can do it, but I'd be shocked to see a production model with a lower MAP than the OS6/7 released this year. What I AM expecting is more OS-branded models with add-ons ranging up into their "Custom" pricings.

If they could only offer some OS models with true temperament frets at a $2500 price point, I and others would buy them. While the price is up in the air, I know for a fact that we'll be seeing something along those lines at NAMM.


----------



## electriceye

bsshiver said:


> All that being said, the Boden OS line has a maple top, which adds to the cost, and the strandberg hardware is quite expensive as well.



I'm curious if any of you know what a 1/4" bookmatched top sells for, because I get the impression you think it's in the hundreds of dollars. Unless you're getting a RIDICULOUSLY figured quilt or flame, then you can score them all day long for well under $100. You can also get some very nice billets to get several sets out of for decent prices. So, if some builder is upcharging hundreds of dollars, then it's big profit most of the time. So, saying a maple top justifies a much higher price is silly, IMO.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Simic said:


> I don't want to come across as a hater, Im simply stating my opinion. Although I love the Boden design and their features I really feel that M2Ms (and all strandbergs in general) are way overpriced especially since they're coming out less than perfect.
> 
> Not to mention the issues with the CS builds - I know there are some of you that owned 10 CS bodens and they were all perfect, but there have been 'a few' posted on this forum with nuts and necks, and considering the 4k price tag, thats 'a few' too many imo. Also the super limited options at that price and the "custom shop" name don't make sense to me. I understand many other guitars posted on this forum from smaller shops come out with small mistakes as well, but those are usually around the 2k mark, not 4k. Another thing is wood figuring. I feel like many CS bodens and even M2M's have lower grade figured tops (except for those that supplied their own wood haha) compared to other popular custom shop luthiers, and lets not forget the 'figured koa top' GP run lol. If they're going to charge that much for an instrument, they could at least use premium wood on all  guitars, not just some.
> 
> Also I don't really understand the OS line pricing. Afaik Ormsby is going to release his headless design made in the same factory as the OS line, with similar specs (minus the endurneck) for almost half the price (and he'll still be making profit, otherwise he wouldnt sell them). I understand that the endurneck is harder to make than a regualr neck, but I don't think it can justify the instrument being twice the price. And again, we've all seen the (un)figured woods used for tops so they're not spending a ton on wood as well probably.
> 
> I love the Boden design and innovations and have no problem spending a lot of money on guitars but strandbergs IMO can't justify their price tags. I know that there obviously is a lot of demand so the prices can be where they're at, but I'd be pissed to find missaligned dots, unproperly filled wood holes and glue marks on a 6k instrument with a 3 year waiting time no matter how innovative it is



I completely agree with you on most of your points. The quality and consistency/QC just doesn't match up to other brands in the same price segment. Also, Narad and I can stand together and tell you how lack lustre the quality of tops used are, even for the MTMs. Sure, the designs and innovations really make a huge difference to my playing IMO but yes, coming from an MTM standpoint, for the price I paid and time I waited, it is a huge bummer to get defects.


However, I do not stand for the notion that the custom shop should have more options. I think they have more than enough options for now, and they are precisely trying to market several key features in the strandberg brand like fanned frets and non standard scales. If you want something the custom shop doesn't offer, go MTM. And then its up to Ola and his guys to ramp up production and quality, at whatever price he wants to charge them for(though I do agree current MTM prices are WAY too steep) for people who want a unique strandberg. Also, I really feel Ola should charge a deposit fee, no matter how minimal, to really clear up the waitlist of lurkers, thus opening up the MTM option/route for more serious customers at a more reasonable wait time, aside from his build speed.


----------



## StevenC

Simic said:


> Also I don't really understand the OS line pricing. Afaik Ormsby is going to release his headless design made in the same factory as the OS line, with similar specs (minus the endurneck) for almost half the price (and he'll still be making profit, otherwise he wouldnt sell them). I understand that the endurneck is harder to make than a regualr neck, but I don't think it can justify the instrument being twice the price. And again, we've all seen the (un)figured woods used for tops so they're not spending a ton on wood as well probably.



I wasn't aware Ormsby was making a headless? I know about his Korean fanned fret Blackmachine, but I hadn't heard of a headless. What hardware is he using, is it fanned, too? Any pictures of the shape?


----------



## Simic

I agree with what you said, the deposit for the wait list combined with more moderate/realistic pricing would solve the problem, but since thats not the situation right now it leaves some people hoping for more options in their CS line...

About the OS line pricing - I forgot about the strandberg hardware, but I still have a hard time believing that even with the hardware cost, different CNC program for the neck and the maple tops (which are 3A at best and bought in bulks meaning they probably dont spend that much on them after all) the pricing is that high because of production costs... Ill stop here since I didnt want to start complaining about the OS line in the first place, as I agree with someone else in this thread that said this is actually their most consistent (quality wise) line.

Edit: to respond to the comment before me about the ormsby headless - he posted a drawing of all the new shapes he's negotiating to produce at World in the facebook GTR group. Im not sure if its ok for me to paste the picture here but im pretty sure he'll publish it to either his fb page or his thread in the dealers section pretty soon. Im pretty sure its fanned, and seeing as the other guitars in the GTR range use modified hipshot hardware I assume these are going to use some sort of hipshot hardware as well.


----------



## StevenC

Simic said:


> Edit: to respond to the comment before me about the ormsby headless - he posted a drawing of all the new shapes he's negotiating to produce at World in the facebook GTR group. Im not sure if its ok for me to paste the picture here but im pretty sure he'll publish it to either his fb page or his thread in the dealers section pretty soon. Im pretty sure its fanned, and seeing as the other guitars in the GTR range use modified hipshot hardware I assume these are going to use some sort of hipshot hardware as well.



I found the picture, thanks.

Doesn't look like hipshot hardware from the picture, but let's assume it costs the same as the price listed on Ormsby's website for a fanned Hype GTR with a top. That's 1750 AUD plus VAT, since I see you're in Slovenia, which is around 1300 euro. Shipping from Strandberg and Ormsby is about the same, so that's irrelevant. So between hardware and EndurNeck you need to make up 700 or so euro. I wouldn't call that half the price, exactly. The Strandberg hardware could be as much as 500 euro of that, though I'm not sure on current pricing, and it's more expensive that all but Toone hardware.

(I'd almost pay the 700 euro difference just for the Strandberg shape over Ormsby's, but that's personal preference.)


----------



## BlackStar7

Agreed on pretty much all of Simic's points. The steep pricing at every level, the mediocre tops on $4k+ instruments (how many people from that Koa run sold off their guitars?), the issues reported even on the M2Ms and especially on the CS. Based on the NGDs here, the number of flaws that came out of the Washburn shop, some of which required rebuilds, strike me as fairly high compared to similarly priced brands. 

And the M2M pricing -- what a bummer. At the current base price, a fully specced custom is easily going to push $7k USD. I've been on the waitlist since 2012 and my spot is about to be up, but I just can't do it. Even if the price was more feasible, I look at Eugene's M2M (and Mehnike's post -- yikes) and I'm still not sure I'd be comfortable pulling the trigger given those kind of issues.

I know some folks are willing to cut builders a lot of slack -- in all fairness Ola seems like an awesome guy with great customer service, and his design is genius -- but how does a guitar that expensive ship with those kind of issues? I'm by no means a hater -- I'm still dying to play one, and I have no doubt many are killer guitars -- but for me they're just too much of a risk to drop that kind of cash.


----------



## eugeneelgr

BlackStar7 said:


> Agreed on pretty much all of Simic's points. The steep pricing at every level, the mediocre tops on $4k+ instruments (how many people from that Koa run sold off their guitars?), the issues reported even on the M2Ms and especially on the CS. Based on the NGDs here, the number of flaws that came out of the Washburn shop, some of which required rebuilds, strike me as fairly high compared to similarly priced brands.
> 
> And the M2M pricing -- what a bummer. At the current base price, a fully specced custom is easily going to push $7k USD. I've been on the waitlist since 2012 and my spot is about to be up, but I just can't do it. Even if the price was more feasible, I look at Eugene's M2M (and Mehnike's post -- yikes) and I'm still not sure I'd be comfortable pulling the trigger given those kind of issues.
> 
> I know some folks are willing to cut builders a lot of slack -- in all fairness Ola seems like an awesome guy with great customer service, and his design is genius -- but how does a guitar that expensive ship with those kind of issues? I'm by no means a hater -- I'm still dying to play one, and I have no doubt many are killer guitars -- but for me they're just too much of a risk to drop that kind of cash.




I don't mean to sound like a dick, and I mean this in the most respectable way to you, but unless you've tried one you really can't be sure for yourself if it's worth the price tag.

That being said, my strandberg did ship with some cosmetic issues and the obvious and unexcusable misaligned dots, yes, but so did my Suhr(which had a small black piece of dirt or thread that they say got caught during the spraying process, and that it is very difficult to do a flawless white finish). And I can say that Strandberg's quality of construction, other than the wormhole issue, is actually pretty darn good. The neck joint itself is even tighter and more well carved than my suhr modern, which had angular sections on the neck joining the body(like a mass produced feeling instrument).

The most important aspects of a guitar are there : tight and well made neck joint, fantastic hardware that will last due to the anodisation, excellent fretwork, great woodworking(no rough edges and glue lines or cracks), AMAZING conventional neck though never tried the endurneck. Throw in the amazing concepts in body design and science behind his concepts and you have a really solid instrument. Yes, the prices are too high now imo, and if you're more of a collector, you would probably be put off since you would have many other well playing and beautiful guitars. But if you're a player and you're looking for a fantastic instrument, I really think it could be worth it, especially when his hardware and body style is not available anywhere else. I thought the $1400 upcharge over my suhr was made up by the body shape and fret access. Yes, Ola and his team could pay more attention to detail and QC, but you're really paying for the concepts and designs here that is going to benefit players rather than collectors.


But I do see your point, having never played one and having to purchase one at the current pricing is daunting. On hindsight I questioned the pricing at my time even, comparing it to my suhr, so I can imagine how you must be feeling with the prices now. But I took the plunge and I'm glad I did after receiving and playing mine. What specs are you looking to getting by the way?


----------



## asher

The tops on the koa run varied from epic to weak sauce, but I've barely seen any move. The OS line is *very* close to its price point in quality, the only issue being inconsistent top quality. The new ones look better, for sure, and that aside the quality of those builds is phenomenal for coming out of WMI. Easily worth the price with a good top. 

The m2m I can't speak to firsthand though.


----------



## remus1710

price is like 9400 RON that s like 2071 euros  ( our vat dropped in 2016)


----------



## narad

asher said:


> The tops on the koa run varied from epic to weak sauce, but I've barely seen any move.



I think more "from weak to average" -- I don't recall seeing a single above average top for it being considered figured koa, and some were simply not figured at all. 

But really not too much point in dwelling on that since none of the current guitars are going to be from that shop.


----------



## remus1710

"but you're really paying for the concepts and designs here that is going to benefit players rather than collectors" love this line... concepts and designs... i ll go with the OS line then... same concepts and same designs and on par built quality


----------



## BlackStar7

eugeneelgr said:


> unless you've tried one you really can't be sure for yourself if it's worth the price tag.



I agree -- I think I'd really need to spend some time with one to know for sure. Everything I said above is totally just based on my impressions of what I've seen on SS.org, though I imagine I'd probably love one once I got it in my hands. Even if it's not perfect yours still looks amazing!

I'm not sure about potential specs for my own M2M, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to afford it either way. At this point I'm thinking I'll just try to pick up a used OS, hopefully one with a decent top...


----------



## Jonathan20022

There's so many inconsistencies with .strandberg* lately in my own experience, that I can't fault other people being pre-cautious over the kind of stuff they're hearing. I've gotten to the point where I don't want to own another again and will pass given the option.

I've had several issues in the past with them, and even though some of them were handled well. The last one and the main reason why I chose to give up on strandberg is over my Koaberg from the WG run. I didn't really have a reason to say anything about it but I feel like it's appropriate since people are having a conversation on it.

The Washburn shop wasn't perfect, my Blue and Black Boden 7's were perfect. I had nothing to complain about on those specific guitars, the CL7 had the stain issues and the top got discolored the more I played it. The Boden 8 I had was pretty solid as well, but the guitar had some sloppy work done (pictured below). The string spacing is off in specific areas and the string pull is horrendous, this led to tuning issues. My 3rd Boden 7 was a shame to even put out to a customer, it was cancelled and dealt with. The Masvidalien had the neck pocket issue and was dealt with, I returned it and it was fixed and resold.







I've owned 7 strandbergs, so I feel like I have room to talk when only 2 of those were perfect. My Koaberg specifically had a very bad issue from the factory, a worn 0 fret. The CL7/Boden 8/3rd Boden 7 I mentioned before had worn 0 frets as well, they were all purchased secondhand though so nothing I could really do about it other than get it fixed myself. Which I did.

My choice of action with the koaberg was to have Ola handle it, and I was given the option of repairing it and swapping the 0 fret. Took that because at that point I was still in love with the guitar, shipped it out to Ed Yoon who notified me later that he would not be repairing it, but someone he had plenty of trust in. Over a month rolls by, and I started asking where everything is at and if the instrument is almost done being fixed. I'm notified everything is going fine and that the guitar is almost finished. I get my tracking number, and thankfully it's being sent back to me.

Another point that kind of annoyed me was that it was shipped ground back to me, and Washburn shipped it next day air. The guitar actually was picked up in the evening and went from Illinois to Florida in less than 12 hours! Not a huge deal thought.

I get the guitar, and realize that nothing had been done. It had the same exact 0 fret on it, and to top it off damage and tool marks all around the body and the top/neck. Unacceptable, all I get from Ola and Ed is that they're shocked and didn't expect this to happen. So I'm given a few options, one of which is trusting an appointed tech/luthier to fix the issues on my guitar. The immediate issue with this, is that they're not going to fix or rebuild my body and neck with all of the damage done by the mongrel that handled it first. So I found a repair unacceptable, I would have considered a rebuild but once again the situation had turned to, the factory that built the instrument is no longer around so that was out of the question.

Ola offered me a large compensation towards another strandberg if I took the repair option, but from what you know I've owned enough at that point. So as I try to point towards the refund option, Ola informs me that he has to treat it as a return with a 20% restocking fee. It shouldn't take much to realize how ridiculous that is, so I contest it and let him know that I don't plan on taking a loss because of not only the factory but people he lets handle 3k customer guitars are completely inept and untrustworthy. There was a bit of back and forth, and I'm not going into further detail but eventually it was agreed that I would receive my full refund and that I would send the koaberg back and who knows what happened to it.

It's really upsetting because I was a huge fan of the Koaberg and designs in general that strandberg had to offer. But it all built up to being a sour experience from the models I had up until this last one.

I'm not trying to tarnish anyone's name, it was handled properly but the process and amount of effort it took to reach the correct and only proper resolution was annoying to say the least.


----------



## marcwormjim

Both the accounting of your experience and the diplomacy shown in it are appreciated. 

The impression I get is that the perceived consistency of the OS line is entirely thanks to Ed Yoon personally inspecting and setting up those imported into the U.S., in addition to being the guy WMI Korea answers to. 

I also feel it's fair to say that WMI already being an established and relatively smooth-running operation is liable to make hiccups to do with the radical changes to the M2M and built-to-order operations of the last three years seem less reasonable than they are: 

At the end of the day, Yoon and the Sweden builders were brought into the picture because Ola understands he can't be on top of every step of worldwide production and distribution himself; and is still bending over backwards to ensure the integrity of his brand is preserved. 

That said, instruments at these price points MUST be held to rigid standards by the consumers; and they mustn't be shy to bring attention to the corners cut on such luxury items. That is the single most crucial aspect of ensuring and preserving the quality of the Strandberg brand: All it will take is the publicity of one bad batch of OS, "custom", or made-to-measure-series guitars to lower the resale value of the brand dramatically.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Jonathan20022 said:


> There's so many inconsistencies with .strandberg* lately in my own experience, that I can't fault other people being pre-cautious over the kind of stuff they're hearing. I've gotten to the point where I don't want to own another again and will pass given the option.
> 
> I've had several issues in the past with them, and even though some of them were handled well. The last one and the main reason why I chose to give up on strandberg is over my Koaberg from the WG run. I didn't really have a reason to say anything about it but I feel like it's appropriate since people are having a conversation on it.
> 
> The Washburn shop wasn't perfect, my Blue and Black Boden 7's were perfect. I had nothing to complain about on those specific guitars, the CL7 had the stain issues and the top got discolored the more I played it. The Boden 8 I had was pretty solid as well, but the guitar had some sloppy work done (pictured below). The string spacing is off in specific areas and the string pull is horrendous, this led to tuning issues. My 3rd Boden 7 was a shame to even put out to a customer, it was cancelled and dealt with. The Masvidalien had the neck pocket issue and was dealt with, I returned it and it was fixed and resold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned 7 strandbergs, so I feel like I have room to talk when only 2 of those were perfect. My Koaberg specifically had a very bad issue from the factory, a worn 0 fret. The CL7/Boden 8/3rd Boden 7 I mentioned before had worn 0 frets as well, they were all purchased secondhand though so nothing I could really do about it other than get it fixed myself. Which I did.
> 
> My choice of action with the koaberg was to have Ola handle it, and I was given the option of repairing it and swapping the 0 fret. Took that because at that point I was still in love with the guitar, shipped it out to Ed Yoon who notified me later that he would not be repairing it, but someone he had plenty of trust in. Over a month rolls by, and I started asking where everything is at and if the instrument is almost done being fixed. I'm notified everything is going fine and that the guitar is almost finished. I get my tracking number, and thankfully it's being sent back to me.
> 
> Another point that kind of annoyed me was that it was shipped ground back to me, and Washburn shipped it next day air. The guitar actually was picked up in the evening and went from Illinois to Florida in less than 12 hours! Not a huge deal thought.
> 
> I get the guitar, and realize that nothing had been done. It had the same exact 0 fret on it, and to top it off damage and tool marks all around the body and the top/neck. Unacceptable, all I get from Ola and Ed is that they're shocked and didn't expect this to happen. So I'm given a few options, one of which is trusting an appointed tech/luthier to fix the issues on my guitar. The immediate issue with this, is that they're not going to fix or rebuild my body and neck with all of the damage done by the mongrel that handled it first. So I found a repair unacceptable, I would have considered a rebuild but once again the situation had turned to, the factory that built the instrument is no longer around so that was out of the question.
> 
> Ola offered me a large compensation towards another strandberg if I took the repair option, but from what you know I've owned enough at that point. So as I try to point towards the refund option, Ola informs me that he has to treat it as a return with a 20% restocking fee. It shouldn't take much to realize how ridiculous that is, so I contest it and let him know that I don't plan on taking a loss because of not only the factory but people he lets handle 3k customer guitars are completely inept and untrustworthy. There was a bit of back and forth, and I'm not going into further detail but eventually it was agreed that I would receive my full refund and that I would send the koaberg back and who knows what happened to it.
> 
> It's really upsetting because I was a huge fan of the Koaberg and designs in general that strandberg had to offer. But it all built up to being a sour experience from the models I had up until this last one.
> 
> I'm not trying to tarnish anyone's name, it was handled properly but the process and amount of effort it took to reach the correct and only proper resolution was annoying to say the least.



Every aspect of this is just god damn unacceptable. I'm glad you insisted on a 100% refund given how long you were played around for.

I think many of these smaller builders are facing problems like these because of rapid expansion of their business that they simply can't handle. Those who turn to outsourcing and involve people who aren't capable get a ton of .... happening. Just look at Suhr and Anderson and how many years they took to establish not just their brand and their consistency and build quality.


----------



## narad

John Suhr did try outsourcing (Rasmus line), and ultimately was not happy with it and cancelled the operation. I don't see how that's different from Ola trying to outsource to Washburn and generally being unhappy with things, and closing the operation?

With regards to Jonathan's guitar, I agree that a customer should never be asked to pay a restocking fee on a guitar that was built with flaws - let alone the whole repair fiasco that mostly inconveniences Jonathan. However, he's going to be fully refunded. I'm really a bit apprehensive with this tendency of posting all the back-and-forths (and worse, in summary) of builder/customer relations when the builder has ultimately met the customers demands for what they consider fair treatment in that situation.

It's like..."I ordered a guitar from X and I was treated fantastic! Until I was treated unfairly! Until I was treated fantastically again! Buyer beware!"


----------



## marcwormjim

Last I'd heard, the official situation with the Suhr Rasmus line was to do with it being _too_ successful; in the way of it being unsustainable for John to pay his guys the same wages to set up guitars that were selling for a grand cheaper than most of the line. If there was more revealed since, I'm curious to know.


----------



## Casper777

I'm really surprised to hear these mixed reviews and really hope they're more "one-off" and won't become the rule! Would be a shame this one turns sour like many others before...

I think it will be only fair for me to share my experience that was pretty much flawless, with Ola, Washburn and the guitar itself.

I ordered mine exactly 1 year ago, thorugh the US Custom Shop that was run by Washburn at this point. The order was done after few mails were exchanged with Ola, who was really helpful and responsive.

He also accepted "special" requests on my side for pickups that were not listed on the regular options and for a colored hardware that was done specially for me (the blue one) and sent to Washburn to be put on my guitar...

Delay was pretty much respected, direct communication with Washburn was excellent and I must say the guitar that I received was exactly in line with the high expectations I had!

Top was great, maybe I have been lucky but I think it looks great... The finish was just perfect and I really can't say anything bad about details of any kind. And I think that I am as picky as any of you guys when it comes to USD 3'500 + guitars!!

After all, I think problems can happened to the best luthiers, the difference will be how it get handled... 

Everybody mentions Suhr and yes they are incredibly well built guitars! I own 3 of them...

Well on the first one, after 3 months some huge "bubbles" appeared on the body's clear coat, like it was not "glued to the wood" anymore... Apparently the got a defective batch of clear coat. Well the issue was tooken care of so well that I would not even blame Suhr for that. .... happens and even if it sucks when it happens to you, it's how it goes.

I really wish the .Strandberg* brand grows to the awereness it deserves and it can avoid the "traps" of becomming successful! Like you said, QC should be top priority, as only a few lemons can destroy your reputation, especially with Internet medias...


----------



## narad

marcwormjim said:


> Last I'd heard, the official situation with the Suhr Rasmus line was to do with it being _too_ successful; in the way of it being unsustainable for John to pay his guys the same wages to set up guitars that were selling for a grand cheaper than most of the line. If there was more revealed since, I'm curious to know.



Yea, I heard from one-link-removed from John that they were simply not happy with the amount of work they needed to do stateside on the instrument setup, or the amount of stuff they had to reject/send back. I can't vouch any further, but that guy was arguing _against_ what I was saying in a TGP thread about good overseas quality, so it kind of stuck with me 

(As you know, but for others) John's operation is a bit different than the usual: instruments didn't go overseas -> consumer, but overseas -> Suhr -> consumer, and Suhr would do the setup and quality control. Thus, I've always heard great things about the Rasmus instruments, but it's Suhr Guitars picking up the slack. I'm assuming Ola could do the same thing, but then margins are lowered, and it might not be possible to pay the Swedish workers the same wages to sell guitars a grand cheaper, producing exactly the same scenario.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I put it out there mainly because this seems appropriate in the setting and conversation that's being had. The scenario was absolutely more of a, "I got a guitar with problems! -> Nothing literally happened -> I was pushed into a terrible compromise where I was receiving the short end of the stick -> it took several emails and conversations until I was able to get a proper solution". I can't name a single other industry where this is seen as being treated fantastically. Moreover paying large sums of money, and having to immediately have things repaired or fixed?

I have a friend who went through the difficulty of getting his refund back, but several times more difficult/stressful. Wether or not he wants to open up about his experience is on him. My experience encompasses me staying quiet about a lot of things and several guitars I shouldn't have and flaws that I mentally excused because I kept thinking that "It's not their fault, they tried their best". Fact of the matter is that 2/7 guitars I had from strandberg truly had no issues whatsoever, 28% success rate isn't exactly what you want to hear when throwing multi-thousand dollars into various instruments. And now we're seeing issues coming out of the M2M facet which is now close to 2x the price of the US Custom Shop before they closed?

I own a business, and I can't fathom one of my customers making an excuse for any work I do that isn't up to par with what it should be. So I think it's good for people to know when certain brands/people don't have a 10/10 track record and do in fact fail on certain occasions.

The problem IMO is this expansion without being able to directly oversee things, Ola now has a Korean Manufacturer, a Japanese (If I'm reading correctly) Manufacturer, and his own shop in Sweden that produces M2M and Custom Shop stuff. There's too many variables, and Ola has to vouch for every single facet. I think people should hold builders accountable more often, and pursue resolutions that suit them best instead of compromising.


----------



## Casper777

Jonathan20022 said:


> Fact of the matter is that 2/7 guitars I had from strandberg truly had no issues whatsoever, 28% success rate isn't exactly what you want to hear when throwing multi-thousand dollars into various instruments.


 
I agree on that... You should not "hope" to get lucky and have a good one when you pay that amount. You have to trust completely the builder when it comes to instruments that you won't have the chance to play/try in person (custom or not). 

I must say the brands with the highest QC standard seems to be PRS... never seen / played of heard that mich lemon stories on their side!


----------



## Prophetable

This guitar triggers my GAS something fierce.


----------



## narad

This has got me triggered more. From Per's page:






Whoever's doing the swirls now, it looks amazing.


----------



## TGOD

Sweet baby jesus, that Darth Maul swirl is on point.


----------



## StevenC

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-j-pre-order/

Boden J


----------



## ThePIGI King

The guard ruins it.


----------



## BlackStar7

Jonathan20022 said:


> 28% success rate isn't exactly what you want to hear when throwing multi-thousand dollars into various instruments.



You were as enthusiastic about the brand as anybody, and even defended it when they stuck you with that bad top/stain job, so it's super disappointing to hear the full scope of how bad your experiences were. It makes me wonder about what other people haven't spoken out about...



Jonathan20022 said:


> I can't name a single other industry where this is seen as being treated fantastically...
> 
> My experience encompasses me staying quiet about a lot of things...
> 
> I think people should hold builders accountable more often...



I too cannot think of a single other industry where there's an equal level of hype matched with this weird, pervasive pressure to keep quiet about flaws and accept sub-par resolutions after you've spent thousands of dollars. Even when people speak up, it's often excused with the usual "even the best brands put out lemons sometimes" meme. This forum is littered with cautionary tales about custom guitar brands, a few of which were once beloved, so that this still happens is incomprehensible to me.

Again, not trying to be a hater, but it's hard to understand endless artist builds, new signature models, and expanded production when a brand can't lock down consistent quality for regular customers.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah definitely dude, I got super defensive when people pointed out at the weak stain job on that Blue Boden. And funnily enough that was one of the ones that was flawless sans the top issue.

I think a lot of it has to do with resale value, a lot of people won't speak up until after they've let go of gear that they don't actually like. Afraid of losing more money than they've put into a specific guitar. But yeah I hope people can be more transparent about stuff like this and I certainly try to be more of that as well.


----------



## remus1710

i really don t get it... why the f**k would u make a production model at the same price as the custom shop?????? i m really sad.... i really wanted a strandberg boden J...


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> This has got me triggered more. From Per's page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever's doing the swirls now, it looks amazing.



As much as I love that they're doing just 24 frets with a neck pickup now, I think this could be a case where the builder changes specs of the original artist's requests to ensure the guitar sells since Per has mentioned in the singularity NAMM videos that he doesn't/rarely uses the neck pickup. I think they dropped the TT frets because they probably have to send it to TT to cut the fret slots. Never tried TT though, but I reckon not many would bother that they have been taken out given how rare guitars with TT frets are.


And thank goodness it has a neck pickup now. I always thought the singularity pickup configuration and the way the switch was wired was going to be a bad call for a signature with fixed specs, from a sales perspective. 


If these are going to be built at the Strandberg custom shop, I think perhaps offering a few other solid colours and maybe even possibly a trem is going to make this a real hot seller. I know I'm lusting for a Ibanez RG yellow with the black pickguard and trem  Or perhaps one in the latest Abasi Prototype colour scheme. YUM.


----------



## ramses

BlackStar7 said:


> I too cannot think of a single other industry where there's an equal level of hype matched with this weird, pervasive pressure to keep quiet about flaws and accept sub-par resolutions after you've spent thousands of dollars.



Sports supplements, it is way worst. People spend thousands of dollars on crap with zero evidence behind it, and defend the silly placebos if anyone points out that they are actually useless.

Back to guitars.


----------



## ramses

remus1710 said:


> i really don t get it... a production model at the same price as the custom shop??????



[I'm a Boden 7/8 owner, but I continue paying attention because I enjoy observing how businesses (try to) grow in different industries]

With the J-boden, I'm sure you'll have the advantage of 0 wait time, instead of a 3 month build time, and faster support if required.

Moreover, it is not really the same price. Any non-base option on the custom shop (pickups are a popular one) will increase the price.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> As much as I love that they're doing just 24 frets with a neck pickup now, I think this could be a case where the builder changes specs of the original artist's requests to ensure the guitar sells since Per has mentioned in the singularity NAMM videos that he doesn't/rarely uses the neck pickup. I think they dropped the TT frets because they probably have to send it to TT to cut the fret slots. Never tried TT though, but I reckon not many would bother that they have been taken out given how rare guitars with TT frets are.



Considering TT have a 7 string 25.5" formula, and these are made in Sweden, as well, I think there will be a TT option. The original options had TT and non-TT as an option. Also, the Boden 8 and Varberg has a TT option, so I don't see why these wouldn't. I think Strandberg cuts the fret slots, but I'm not sure about fret installation. This is probably just a TT-less example.


----------



## pott

ramses said:


> [I'm a Boden 7/8 owner, but I continue paying attention because I enjoy observing how businesses (try to) grow in different industries]
> 
> With the J-boden, I'm sure you'll have the advantage of 0 wait time, instead of a 3 month build time, and faster support if required.
> 
> Moreover, it is not really the same price. Any non-base option on the custom shop (pickups are a popular one) will increase the price.



+ it seems as of the CS prices have gone up.


----------



## StevenC

https://strandbergguitars.com/produ...m-shop-headless-custom-6-7-8-9-string-guitar/

New starting price of $3650, and 9 string available.

TT frets available on Boden 6 and 7, too.


----------



## Ape Factory

Prophetable said:


> This guitar triggers my GAS something fierce.



My sincerest apologies. 

I do hope they get over the teething issues because when everything is as it's supposed to be, they're just exceptional guitars.


----------



## StevenC

According to the Strandberg newsletter, the Singularity will be the cheapest Strandberg yet.

What I said about it and TT can probably be ignored, then. Maybe we'll get a CS version, too, but if it's sub OS price, as the newsletter states, I'll definitely get one soon.


----------



## Casper777

pott said:


> + it seems as of the CS prices have gone up.



Even more so if you consider the standard neck option is now "plain maple" instead of birdseye which comes with a USD 50 upcharge


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> Even more so if you consider the standard neck option is now "plain maple" instead of birdseye which comes with a USD 50 upcharge



Was the standard neck ever birdseye? I don't recall seeing many Strandbergs with birdseye maple necks.


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> Was the standard neck ever birdseye? I don't recall seeing many Strandbergs with birdseye maple necks.



Sure it was... mine has birdseye neck and fretboard and pretty sure I didn't chose an option for that...

Edit: I confirm... just checked my old order form


----------



## pott

narad said:


> Was the standard neck ever birdseye? I don't recall seeing many Strandbergs with birdseye maple necks.



Yep. The OS as well, though I've not seen those with much birdseye at all on here (and some look to even be missing a flame top!). 

So the CS guitars gained in options (pickup routes, scale lenghts, TT), but increased in price by at least a couple of hundred dollars for similar specs.


----------



## asher

pott said:


> Yep. The OS as well, though I've not seen those with much birdseye at all on here (and some look to even be missing a flame top!).
> 
> So the CS guitars gained in options (pickup routes, scale lenghts, TT), but increased in price by at least a couple of hundred dollars for similar specs.



I don't recall my OS *neck* having much birdseye, but the board was just shy of epic.


----------



## Ape Factory

My OS has very little which is fine as I don't really care for it. I'd prefer plain or def. some flame.


----------



## eugeneelgr

I just saw the Swedish custom shop build sheet. Many options added, even standard 25.5 scales and tremolos. Seems like the only big reason to get a MTM is for neck woods and a different neck profile from the endurneck. And maybe resale value lol..


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> I just saw the Swedish custom shop build sheet. Many options added, even standard 25.5 scales and tremolos. Seems like the only big reason to get a MTM is for neck woods and a different neck profile from the endurneck. And maybe resale value lol..



Or baritone hybrid, 8 string trems, or pickguards,or Varbergs, or crazy things.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Its great that Ola is getting the strandberg design more accessible to players. And with Ed Yoon(whom I dealed with back in the day for my suhr order. Fantastic guy who's always on the ball.) handing the business side of things, Ola can finally get to work on R&D. Eagerly waiting for his tremlock design.

Or...maybe a singlecut boden shape on the horizon?










LOL


----------



## Hollowway

What's he story on the Singularity now? Is the "most affordable" comment including OS models? If that's the case, this may push me over the edge. If it's only affordable compared to MTM and sig models, I'll stay on the sidelines.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> What's he story on the Singularity now? Is the "most affordable" comment including OS models? If that's the case, this may push me over the edge. If it's only affordable compared to MTM and sig models, I'll stay on the sidelines.



He said the maximum price they had in mind was below the range of the custom shop, so I think you can rule out the latter interpretation. I imagine that means it will be an OS line thing at the very least. And most affordable ever would put it arouuuund $1800? We'll see!

All that is good, because I'm in love and probably would have paid CS prices


----------



## Lorcan Ward

eugeneelgr said:


> I just saw the Swedish custom shop build sheet. Many options added, even standard 25.5 scales and tremolos. Seems like the only big reason to get a MTM is for neck woods and a different neck profile from the endurneck. And maybe resale value lol..



I really like the new options. I just saw they've introduced a 25.5 - 26.25 option with slanted lundgrens to the Swedish Custom Shop. I've been asking Ola about that for ages.


----------



## ikarus

narad said:


> He said the maximum price they had in mind was below the range of the custom shop, so I think you can rule out the latter interpretation. I imagine that means it will be an OS line thing at the very least. And most affordable ever would put it arouuuund $1800? We'll see!
> 
> All that is good, because I'm in love and probably would have paid CS prices



1250$ standard version and 1995$ with tt frets! 

https://strandbergguitars.com/per-nilsson-signature-the-singularity/


----------



## kevdes93

1250ish is what the regular OS should go for imo, looks pretty cool though


----------



## eugeneelgr

kevdes93 said:


> 1250ish is what the regular OS should go for imo, looks pretty cool though



Maybe 1500. Theres chambering and laying of the top on as compared to the Per model. Plus you get the same original hardware that even the custom shop gets. I do hope prices for the OS decrease further however. I do agree they are too pricey given they are mass produced in a factory.


----------



## Casper777

kevdes93 said:


> 1250ish is what the regular OS should go for imo, looks pretty cool though



Thanks for the documented estimate! Why exactly 1250? Come on!!

Don't want to be harsh, be it's pretty annoying to consistantly hear people estimating that the work of others should be "free" or at least cheaper...

What guitar would you have for 1250$ today?? One with stainless steel frets? One with fanned frets? with brand pickups? not sure...

Then maybe you make 2 mistakes:

1) if you think the price you pay for a guitar is just the amount for woods and parts, plus some coins for the builder's work, you're plain wrong! You pay R&D amortization, proprietary hardware, proprietary neck shape, proprietary body shape... then yes until they can sell thousands more it will remain more expensive than a Premium line Ibanez RG... 

2) if you don't want to pay more because of this old "made in ...", then you clearly underestimating the quality of today's Asian manufacturing. Yes it's cheaper work, and that basically the only element that justifies a slightly lower price for the OS line... you still get, proprietary hardware, SS frets.. etc...

Then if you don't think a slight premium is warranted for that, as well as support a few guys innovative work, then yep it might be too expensive...

*Stop morning rant mode*


----------



## eugeneelgr

Casper777 said:


> Thanks for the documented estimate! Why exactly 1250? Come on!!
> 
> Don't want to be harsh, be it's pretty annoying to consistantly hear people estimating that the work of others should be "free" or at least cheaper...
> 
> What guitar would you have for 1250$ today?? One with stainless steel frets? One with fanned frets? with brand pickups? not sure...
> 
> Then maybe you make 2 mistakes:
> 
> 1) if you think the price you pay for a guitar is just the amount for woods and parts, plus some coins for the builder's work, you're plain wrong! You pay R&D amortization, proprietary hardware, proprietary neck shape, proprietary body shape... then yes until they can sell thousands more it will remain more expensive than a Premium line Ibanez RG...
> 
> 2) if you don't want to pay more because of this old "made in ...", then you clearly underestimating the quality of today's Asian manufacturing. Yes it's cheaper work, and that basically the only element that justifies a slightly lower price for the OS line... you still get, proprietary hardware, SS frets.. etc...
> 
> Then if you don't think a slight premium is warranted for that, as well as support a few guys innovative work, then yep it might be too expensive...
> 
> *Stop morning rant mode*



I agree with points 1 and 2. I even agree that you're pissed over Kevdes's $1250 USD figure(Which I feel is undercharging given what comes with the OS line). 

However, to remain competitive in this market, one has to compare with the other guitars one can purchase in that same price range. I'm all for the value of Strandberg's designs(*Heck I even paid the amount charged for a MTM*), but business wise it may not be a smart move given Strandberg's yet to be established name in the market.

Solidbody Guitars | Sweetwater.com

I can't imagine many non-ss.org players opting for an OS over any of the above options. Until the brand is built up and established, margins may need to be adjusted. Yes his hardware and designs are expensive, but to the uninformed buyer who doesn't know the background story, it may seem like a hefty upcharge. And yes, Strandberg doesn't have the sales volume to make use of economies of scale to cut down on hardware prices yet, but to the buyer, none would care unless they liked the guitars enough. Even the specs may be hard to swallow for guitar players who I feel are one of the most conservative bunch of musicians, be it the fanned frets, the body shape of the lack of a headstock. Its a harsh market, and this is the other side/perspective from your argument.


----------



## Casper777

eugeneelgr said:


> I can't imagine many non-ss.org players opting for an OS over any of the above options. Until the brand is built up and established, margins may need to be adjusted. Yes his hardware and designs are expensive, but to the uninformed buyer who doesn't know the background story, it may seem like a hefty upcharge. And yes, Strandberg doesn't have the sales volume to make use of economies of scale to cut down on hardware prices yet, but to the buyer, none would care unless they liked the guitars enough. Even the specs may be hard to swallow for guitar players who I feel are one of the most conservative bunch of musicians, be it the fanned frets, the body shape of the lack of a headstock. Its a harsh market, and this is the other side/perspective from your argument.



Also true  
Feel like the brand is really at a key turning point in its development... Hope it can go through this phase successfuly!


----------



## Ape Factory

eugeneelgr said:


> I agree with points 1 and 2. I even agree that you're pissed over Kevdes's $1250 USD figure(Which I feel is undercharging given what comes with the OS line).
> 
> However, to remain competitive in this market, one has to compare with the other guitars one can purchase in that same price range. I'm all for the value of Strandberg's designs(*Heck I even paid the amount charged for a MTM*), but business wise it may not be a smart move given Strandberg's yet to be established name in the market.
> 
> Solidbody Guitars | Sweetwater.com
> 
> I can't imagine many non-ss.org players opting for an OS over any of the above options. Until the brand is built up and established, margins may need to be adjusted. Yes his hardware and designs are expensive, but to the uninformed buyer who doesn't know the background story, it may seem like a hefty upcharge. And yes, Strandberg doesn't have the sales volume to make use of economies of scale to cut down on hardware prices yet, but to the buyer, none would care unless they liked the guitars enough. Even the specs may be hard to swallow for guitar players who I feel are one of the most conservative bunch of musicians, be it the fanned frets, the body shape of the lack of a headstock. Its a harsh market, and this is the other side/perspective from your argument.



I probably wasn't a typical Strandberg buyer nor a typical SS.org player (whatever that is). A year ago, I would have laughed at the suggestion of owning a Strandberg mostly because I really don't need any more guitars. 

Once I'd locked my sights in on one and done a bit of research, it was never going to be a MTM nor a custom shop as I'd not had any first-hand experience playing one and wasn't going to drop double (or triple) the coin on a guitar I might not be comfortable playing on.

Personally, the price of the OS line wasn't a hindering factor but the lack of options was, along with not being able to pick out the guitar of my choosing. Now, after owning it for a bit, my only comment would be that at $1800 and change, the precision of the fret job should be as good as other $1800 guitars out of the box with the target being the Ibanez Prestige line. Sure, there's been some duds, but most are really spot-on with exceptional fretwork at that price point. But a lot of that comes with experience and the shop doing the work. 

Yeah, it'd be great if the OS line was $500 less expensive but honestly, owning one, I don't feel I overpaid at all. It's causing me to leave a lot of really expensive guitars hanging on the wall. Had I been able to play one at length prior to buying and had any knowledge about the Boden J line, I would have waited for one of those.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> I can't imagine many non-ss.org players opting for an OS over any of the above options. Until the brand is built up and established, margins may need to be adjusted. Yes his hardware and designs are expensive, but to the uninformed buyer who doesn't know the background story, it may seem like a hefty upcharge. And yes, Strandberg doesn't have the sales volume to make use of economies of scale to cut down on hardware prices yet, but to the buyer, none would care unless they liked the guitars enough. Even the specs may be hard to swallow for guitar players who I feel are one of the most conservative bunch of musicians, be it the fanned frets, the body shape of the lack of a headstock. Its a harsh market, and this is the other side/perspective from your argument.



However it's often younger people who are most progressive, in nearly all things. It's also the young people that can't afford CS/MTM level .strandbergs*. Pretty easy to see where he might be coming from.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Ape Factory said:


> I probably wasn't a typical Strandberg buyer nor a typical SS.org player (whatever that is).



I meant a typical misha/STS fanboy from ss.org who only got one cus djent players started buying them. I should know, I was one of them  Until I realised how boring djent was..

@narad you mean how Ola prices his stuff? I'll be frank, sick guitars aside, he's a profit driven businessman who's capitalising on the hype. I mean more builders are offering headless designs because of Ola. So yes, he started a mini revolution, but he's also taking advantage of what he started. Smart move, most would have done the same thing. Hes probably the only success story amongst the "hype builders" like blackmachine, decibel etc.


----------



## asher

narad said:


> However it's often younger people who are most progressive, in nearly all things. It's also the young people that can't afford CS/MTM level .strandbergs*. Pretty easy to see where he might be coming from.



Yep.

There have absolutely been teething pains as he's tried to figure out just how to expand the brand's capacity. But with the kind of product he has, and the target market, I think starting at the top is the way to go. You make sure they're stellar, plus they're all cool and stuff, and word will spread. Get your reputation as innovative and high quality established first; build the hype. Then you have time to try to introduce more value options, so that when they do finally drop, there's a chunk of people who have been foaming at the mouth for one but don't have the 3-5k to drop. They'll bite.

And seriously, the build quality on the OS line is fantastic. Just need some more stringent top selection...


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> @narad you mean how Ola prices his stuff? I'll be frank, sick guitars aside, he's a profit driven businessman who's capitalising on the hype. I mean more builders are offering headless designs because of Ola. So yes, he started a mini revolution, but he's also taking advantage of what he started. Smart move, most would have done the same thing. Hes probably the only success story amongst the "hype builders" like blackmachine, decibel etc.



I didn't have the most time to chat with him when I picked up #60, but I couldn't disagree more. I think he's an engineer that, to quote The Martian, "scienced the ...." out of guitar. And while we probably give him more credit than is due -- as I often see him credited with all this multiscale, headless stuff that is more an amalgamation of individual revolutions -- the bottom line is that I think he was a guitar player, he has guitar player idols, and I think he saw a way where he could improve the guitar world. And you just have to follow him on Facebook to see how completely all over the place trying to coordinate all this, while still trying to oversee construction of the M2M/CS lines. Just my two cents, but I you couldn't have read it any more differently than me. I would never describe Ola as profit driven.

As to how you define "hype builders", I'd point out that the builders don't create the hype. Hype comes directly from the community. You definitely can't blame Doug for the blackmachine hype, since I know more people who have claimed to talk to God than to Doug. He's extremely hands-off. 

And Ola - recall it was SSO type of people who started "Masterbuilder Ola" when he had probably built like 20 guitars in his life at the time. It's the people trying to flip $4k guitars for $8k that started with that hype. It's the people who receive a .strandberg* guitar and write super gushy reviews ::cough:: ::cough:: that start hype. And playing a Boden with an endurneck is, in as about as objectively as you can be with guitars, radically different from playing other guitars. Whether that difference resonates with you as good or bad is your thing, but I don't recall ever hearing much over-the-top promotion coming from Ola or the Strandberg official camp. That's more an aside though - I don't see how forum hype and Ola's business decisions play off each other.


----------



## BlackStar7

Without knowing for sure what goes on behind the business side of things, I think it's still fair game to question prices. They may be unique guitars with some distinct features, but they're not made of solid gold and painted with unicorn blood. 

I don't doubt that they're expensive to produce, but they ultimately have to compete against other options at their price points. $1900 for a Korean made guitar ($2400 for the CL OS models) and even $3300 for the Japanese models are still kind of tough sells, however well made and unique they may be. 

Maybe I'm just poor, but spending any time in the the custom guitar world sure makes you price insensitive. Even with everything I've said above about prices, I STILL want one of these things


----------



## Casper777

Well apart from that, I played my first gig with my Boden 6 yesterday... 

1 hour and a half... Boden to the Kemper direct to the FOH...

That was soooo good!! This setup sounds great and I don't even remember having cut that well through the mix!

And well, it's always fun to see people's reaction when they see the Strandberg... you have several ones...

1) The soundguy... looks briefly at it then don't say anything and looks elswhenre.. almost embarassed. Like he thinks "who is this dumbass who brings a travel guitar for a gig?"
2) The curious musicien, who ask you what is it, where it comes from...
3) The guys that directly tells you "hey love your music the gig was cool... But what an ugly guitar you have" LOL

it's fun because when you have a Boden, you know that only few people will think straight away "What a superb piece of gear"... When I first saw a Strandberg on Internet I also though "what the f... with this fugly toy".
And that's the great part with the brand... it has to grow in you, you have to do your research, look at it... then BAM, gas is there and you have to have one!! 

Well, sorry, I'm tired and certainly still kind of drunk from yesterday... 

I love my Boden!


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I didn't have the most time to chat with him when I picked up #60, but I couldn't disagree more. I think he's an engineer that, to quote The Martian, "scienced the ...." out of guitar. And while we probably give him more credit than is due -- as I often see him credited with all this multiscale, headless stuff that is more an amalgamation of individual revolutions -- the bottom line is that I think he was a guitar player, he has guitar player idols, and I think he saw a way where he could improve the guitar world. And you just have to follow him on Facebook to see how completely all over the place trying to coordinate all this, while still trying to oversee construction of the M2M/CS lines. Just my two cents, but I you couldn't have read it any more differently than me. I would never describe Ola as profit driven.
> 
> As to how you define "hype builders", I'd point out that the builders don't create the hype. Hype comes directly from the community. You definitely can't blame Doug for the blackmachine hype, since I know more people who have claimed to talk to God than to Doug. He's extremely hands-off.
> 
> And Ola - recall it was SSO type of people who started "Masterbuilder Ola" when he had probably built like 20 guitars in his life at the time. It's the people trying to flip $4k guitars for $8k that started with that hype. It's the people who receive a .strandberg* guitar and write super gushy reviews ::cough:: ::cough:: that start hype. And playing a Boden with an endurneck is, in as about as objectively as you can be with guitars, radically different from playing other guitars. Whether that difference resonates with you as good or bad is your thing, but I don't recall ever hearing much over-the-top promotion coming from Ola or the Strandberg official camp. That's more an aside though - I don't see how forum hype and Ola's business decisions play off each other.



Hmm i definitely read him differently from you. Its hard though to not link it this way, what with his prices rising proportionately to the rising amount of hype in the community. But i do admire his work ethic and dedication to the brand and admit that I can see he's trying to make things right ever since the strictly 7 episode till now.

And when i mentioned "hype builders", i do conpletely mean builders who have been hyped up by the community and not to diminish their actual building capabilities or to insinuate they believe in their own hype.

And you are so mean. You know the special place #67 has in my heart..#60 and #67 were born from the same billet of maple, we were trunk mates man..not cool. Hehe I kid, you still my man bruv.

I guess at the bottom of it all, im just basically bummed that there are many people who want one but can't afford the available options at the moment and sorry for the people who invested in one and got serious defects.


----------



## narad

But it's more affordable now than ever, so it's moving in a good direction...


----------



## asher

Casper777 said:


> Well apart from that, I played my first gig with my Boden 6 yesterday...
> 
> 1 hour and a half... Boden to the Kemper direct to the FOH...
> 
> That was soooo good!! This setup sounds great and I don't even remember having cut that well through the mix!
> 
> And well, it's always fun to see people's reaction when they see the Strandberg... you have several ones...
> 
> 1) The soundguy... looks briefly at it then don't say anything and looks elswhenre.. almost embarassed. Like he thinks "who is this dumbass who brings a travel guitar for a gig?"
> 2) The curious musicien, who ask you what is it, where it comes from...
> 3) The guys that directly tells you "hey love your music the gig was cool... But what an ugly guitar you have" LOL
> 
> it's fun because when you have a Boden, you know that only few people will think straight away "What a superb piece of gear"... When I first saw a Strandberg on Internet I also though "what the f... with this fugly toy".
> And that's the great part with the brand... it has to grow in you, you have to do your research, look at it... then BAM, gas is there and you have to have one!!
> 
> Well, sorry, I'm tired and certainly still kind of drunk from yesterday...
> 
> I love my Boden!



I've had pretty positive reactions, even though it also looks "like someone went at it with a bandsaw" and that it "looks like it's melting".

Then there was the local/regional area guy who plays lead in a very Rush/Dream Theater inspired rock band, who also has a gorgeous koa or walnut Carvin 7, gushing over it and us geeking out for like half an hour after a show


----------



## zero_end

Do you *strandberg owners know how much import taxes or custom fees you have to pay in the USA when ordering a guitar from Ola´s site? May buy an OS 8 in the near future...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I am so mad that I am so broke.


----------



## StevenC

zero_end said:


> Do you *strandberg owners know how much import taxes or custom fees you have to pay in the USA when ordering a guitar from Ola´s site? May buy an OS 8 in the near future...



I have no experience of the matter, but as far as I'm aware, there is no import tax or customs on the OS series, as they're sent from, I think, California. They're definitely sent from within the USA.


----------



## asher

StevenC said:


> I have no experience of the matter, but as far as I'm aware, there is no import tax or customs on the OS series, as they're sent from, I think, California. They're definitely sent from within the USA.



Unless they're no longer inspected by Ed in California, this is correct.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## StevenC

A friend of mine runs a shop, Wire & Wood, and has been posting some cool things from NAMM. In particular, finally a close up of this:






More here: https://www.facebook.com/WIRE-WOOD-267017626667820/?fref=ts


----------



## Ape Factory

Snap.


----------



## Hollowway

Those tiny saddles look awesome! 

Anyone in her played a TT guitar? I'm curious what people's input is, and whether I should spring for it.


----------



## StevenC

I played the Singularity prototype, unplugged, at Messe a couple years ago. So while I can't comment on the sound, if you're worried about playability, it's exactly the same as a regular guitar.


----------



## jemfloral

StevenC said:


> A friend of mine runs a shop, Wire & Wood, and has been posting some cool things from NAMM. In particular, finally a close up of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: https://www.facebook.com/WIRE-WOOD-267017626667820/?fref=ts



Finally, someone took a clear picture of it!


----------



## jvms

Anyone has any news on the Strandberg basses?


----------



## boogie2

I was thinking about a custom shop model but they've changed their option pricing. If you want HSH with a 5 way switch, it will now cost $500-600 more. That's just crazy.


----------



## boogie2

jvms said:


> Anyone has any news on the Strandberg basses?



They posted a few pics from NAMM via their Facebook page. I didn't really see any details, but wasn't looking for them either...


----------



## SevenStringJones

jvms said:


> Anyone has any news on the Strandberg basses?



I talked with Kasey at NAMM regarding this and was told that the bass is basically still just a concept. The bass he had there was just raw wood, no finish. I'm sure Ola will keep us updated as he refines and improves the design. He probably got a boat load of feedback from players at NAMM that he has to consider as well.

That said it felt really good but I'm a guitar player so I can't comment too much on whats proper for a bass spec wise.


----------



## aleclee

First off, I figure I'll gloat over snagging this guitar at the show last weekend.  It's due to get here on Thursday.






As for prices, one thing that's different with other Korean-made guitars is the choice of materials. Maple tops come from Canada while swamp ash is sourced in the US. The wood racks up a lot of miles before it gets to Ed's place for setup. I don't know of too many other brands that use non-veneer maple and can't think of any Asian imports made from swamp ash.


----------



## marcwormjim

All that transpacific wood travel and the guitars STILL sound like the pickups - It's the .*strandberg Guarantee.


----------



## Ape Factory

I know you're being a bit tongue in cheek but based on my experiences with the stock pickups in the OS, the construction does indeed contribute to the overall voicing of the instrument. Now whether it's the wood or the hardware I can't say.


----------



## jemfloral

aleclee said:


> First off, I figure I'll gloat over snagging this guitar at the show last weekend.  It's due to get here on Thursday.



Congrats on the new guitar, mate, it looks great!


----------



## blacai

NAMM 2016 - Strandberg Guitars


----------



## asher

Man, I kittening love that swirl.


----------



## Inceptic

Has the red finish on the OS changed shade, or is it just the lighting/camera at Namm? It looks more burgundy now!


----------



## Soya

aleclee said:


> As for prices, one thing that's different with other Korean-made guitars is the choice of materials. Maple tops come from Canada while swamp ash is sourced in the US. The wood racks up a lot of miles before it gets to Ed's place for setup. I don't know of too many other brands that use non-veneer maple and can't think of any Asian imports made from swamp ash.



I belive the Schecter black ops and Ibanez rgif7 are both Swamp ash. Or do you mean made from US Swamp ash?


----------



## marcwormjim

Ape Factory said:


> I know you're being a bit tongue in cheek but based on my experiences with the stock pickups in the OS, the construction does indeed contribute to the overall voicing of the instrument. Now whether it's the wood or the hardware I can't say.



No disagreements here. When in doubt, it's safe to assume I'm being a silly ass.


----------



## Casper777

Thought I would share the blog review I just did for my Strandberg Boden 6 

https://danielsteck.wordpress.com/gear-review-strandberg-boden-6/


----------



## pott

How's the setup on yours?

I got mine second hand, but the nut was horrendous, and the frets are not level. To this day, and do bear in mind I'm third or fourth owner, there is significant buzz on both open and fretted strings, in particular the low E, that I absolutely cannot seem to get rid off. I wanted to sell it and get a new Swedish CS one, but pulled it when I realized the setup issues were pretty bad... now that the Swedish models are even more expensive and the J series is not tested, it's a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Casper777

Well the setup was great actually... Nut is perfect as you see in the picture. Action is low... Not super low but I like it this way. No significant buzz apart from the regular seasoning moves.
Think you were really not lucky


----------



## Ape Factory

pott said:


> How's the setup on yours?
> 
> I got mine second hand, but the nut was horrendous, and the frets are not level. To this day, and do bear in mind I'm third or fourth owner, there is significant buzz on both open and fretted strings, in particular the low E, that I absolutely cannot seem to get rid off. I wanted to sell it and get a new Swedish CS one, but pulled it when I realized the setup issues were pretty bad... now that the Swedish models are even more expensive and the J series is not tested, it's a bit of a bummer.



Curious if you ever had a luthier take a look and do a fret level and adjust the height of the zero fret? I'd also consider using a top-heavy gauge string. What tuning do you play in?

I spent an additional $50 and had mine looked at and leveled and it made a world of difference. I also find they're a bit sensitive to setup and finding a sweetspot can be tough. But once there, seems to stay there.


----------



## pott

I spent $200 on it for a new nut (+ setup, but I do my own). I didn't have my tools with me at the time so had to drop it off, it was unplayable.

Since then it's a lot better, but still nowhere near what I would expect of such a guitar. I checked the frets and there are some high spots, but nothing huge (sighting down the neck looks perfectly flat, but that's exactly why I love my fret rocker!). 

The zero fret may, indeed, be low, but if that were the case fretted notes would exhibit a different behavior. So that could be yet another issue, but not the main one I am trying to solve.

I tune to E or Eb using 10-52s. Completely agree on the sweet-spot: still searching for it on mine! Thankfully the neck is very stable and easy to adjust (responds immediately), so it's easy to try different things. I've invested hours into it and so far, it's the only guitar in 10 years I've had with that much fret buzz (I have 0 tolerance for it), so I'm a little bummed. Maybe a level would help, but on a guitar barely a couple of years old, with 0 fret marks, and stainless steel frets? Not quite ready to go down that route just yet...


----------



## Ape Factory

Actually a nut too high can also cause issues. Just a few thousandths on a fret or two can induce buzz. I agree should have been level from the factory for that price but I can testify an accurate leveling of frets will make a huge difference especially if you pick hard like I do. I'd have it done sooner than later. You'll enjoy the guitar much more.


----------



## eugeneelgr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYqy_zkCKK0


Have you guys seen this? Looks inspired, but I do like his stabiliser dial and the hardtail locking option he mentioned.


----------



## narad

I don't even think it's that inspired - there's just not a ton of ways to accomplish this if you decide to go independent saddle on a trem with tuners. Cool stuff though...would definitely consider trying it on some future custom build.


----------



## Casper777

Burl poplar is now an option for the custom shop models!!!


----------



## remus1710

i would really want more details about the boden j... and some videos and something like that... i really want to order one...


----------



## StevenC

remus1710 said:


> i would really want more details about the boden j... and some videos and something like that... i really want to order one...



What information are you looking for?


----------



## jemfloral

https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-j-series/

The link above provides pretty much everything you could ask for about the guitar... It's still going to be just like any other strandberg from Washburn or the custom shop.


----------



## StevenC

Boedn J7s:











Really like that natural one.


----------



## StevenC

Also of note, they've added 8 string trems to the Boden Custom shop options, but only on the 28" straight scale length.


----------



## StevenC

Another Boden J:






Boden J8:






Leqtique is worth a follow on Twitter.


----------



## remus1710

can someone tell me why the custom shop starts from 3650$ in the us and from 4050 euros in EU ... that s not fair man... especially when the custom shop is located in EU...


----------



## narad

VAT?


----------



## StevenC

remus1710 said:


> can someone tell me why the custom shop starts from 3650$ in the us and from 4050 euros in EU ... that s not fair man... especially when the custom shop is located in EU...



I'm fairly sure I said this exact thing somewhere before, but, as narad said, VAT is the answer.

Swedish VAT is 25%:
$3650x1.25=$4562.5 which is about 4140.

I guess you could say you're saving 90.


----------



## remus1710

but... why doesn t vat applies to the us... after all... they are made in the EU... like for ex mayones.... mayones guitars are way cheaper in the EU... and musicman guitars are way cheaper in the US...


----------



## narad

remus1710 said:


> but... why doesn t vat applies to the us... after all... they are made in the EU... like for ex mayones.... mayones guitars are way cheaper in the EU... and musicman guitars are way cheaper in the US...



Thaaaat's not how trade agreements work. Mayones are way cheaper in the EU because the US distributor is a dick. It has nothing to do with the associated taxes.


----------



## remus1710

look at the top... is it me or there is something really wrong about that?

especially top right horn


----------



## Ape Factory

I actually like that. No wood filler.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Would leaving the "burl?" marks open like that cause any problems?


----------



## Slaeyer

Lorcan Ward said:


> Would leaving the "burl?" marks open like that cause any problems?



That what I thought as well. 
On the other hand I think the guys at Strandberg take their time and treat these "burl marks" with oil or paint or something.


----------



## isispelican

The marks give a nice character imo, I'd like to see a top with even more


----------



## asher

I kind of like the voids being open. But I completely understand why someone would not, too.

If it were going for high gloss or something, I'd definitely want them closed.


----------



## Bdtunn

I like it, think it gives it some texture.
But can see it's not everyone's cup o tea


----------



## eugeneelgr

Better than this.






Jokes aside, I can see why it's not everyone's cup of tea either. I personally prefer if they were filled and buffed. But some of Toone's builds have this kind of raw feel as well so I'm sure its the trend now, ie. intentional and not a defect. Makes it like a beautiful piece of furniture imo.


----------



## narad

ugh, nightmareguitars.com


----------



## StevenC

Boden OS6 with gloss finishes. The purple is calling my name.


----------



## remus1710

i would kill for a strandberg Boden J 6 string with some KOA...


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Boden OS6 with gloss finishes. The purple is calling my name.



Really makes the figure pop - very nice! Maybe have to gloss up my next M2M...


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Really makes the figure pop - very nice! Maybe have to gloss up my next M2M...



Your next one or your third one?

I want to do a CS like that purple one, but with 7 strings and probably different pickups.


----------



## marcwormjim

What's the story behind those? I've already been waiting for some production changes mentioned at NAMM, and will gladly wait another cycle for more options in the OS line.


----------



## Bdtunn

They are doing a run of OS7's in a lefty version.
There were a few colour choices like blue and purple along with ebony boards. 
Don't know if that's been brought up?????


----------



## StevenC

marcwormjim said:


> What's the story behind those? I've already been waiting for some production changes mentioned at NAMM, and will gladly wait another cycle for more options in the OS line.



Got the pics from the Leqtique twitter. They are the Japanese distributor, I believe. Also make some very cool pedals.


----------



## BlackStar7

Dear god those purple/brown OSs are gorgeous. Fingers crossed on those being available in the west...

Also, is it just me, or have the Japanese OSs had way nicer tops? I know it's partly a result of the gloss versus matte finish, but they consistently seem have been a step above.


----------



## StevenC

Boden J8 front and back.


----------



## Solodini

Forgive me if I'm missing something but .Strandberg* printed on the LACE pickups? Have they commissioned a specific set of pickups, are Strandberg making pickups which just look like LACE? What's the deal?


----------



## Ape Factory

Nope, they're just regular Lace Alumitones with the Strandberg logo on them. Nothing different or special about them except for the logo. Still made by Lace.


----------



## Inceptic

The pickup loses its elegance big time with that logo on it. The logo already appears on the guitar body and on the bridge, so putting it on the pickups is unnecessary.

The J build looks really nice though.


----------



## SevenStringJones

After playing the J7 Ola brought to NAMM I'm soooper doooper tempted to grab a J8. It was easily my favorite berg* there and he brought a M2M and some Washburn stuff. I even liked it more than my own Koaberg, something I didn't think possible.


----------



## asher

narad said:


> ugh, nightmareguitars.com



I think it looks _really, really cool_, but you'd be very hard pressed to get me to actually want it on a guitar...

I wouldn't mind the logos on the pickups if it weren't right there on the body. They're way nicer than the Lundgren covered logos!


----------



## Hywel

Why on earth did anyone decide they needed ".Strandberg*" in four places in a small area on the body? I guess you've lost the headstock space that normally gets used for logos but it's overcompensating a bit. 

It makes the front look way too busy for me and I'd definitely try and remove the pickup logos if I bought one of these. Then again I do that with Duncans as well so...

Also, it's a bit odd since the pickups aren't Strandberg.


----------



## remus1710

how do u remove the duncan logos? please share


----------



## Hywel

remus1710 said:


> how do u remove the duncan logos? please share



Polish and a soft cloth. Brasso and 3M Finesse-It seem to work well but any kind of fairly fine polish should work. 

Sadly I don't think it'd work on these as the polish will probably just strip the black anodisation from the pickup frame as well as the logo, leaving you with a shiny silver spot.


----------



## Thrashman

May have been answered before, but who/where is the final QC/QA/inspector for the OS series outside the US? I'll be buying my OS6 in Sweden and realised I don't know who's doing that part and I find it unlikely they source that to Ed Yoon


----------



## ikarus

Thrashman said:


> May have been answered before, but who/where is the final QC/QA/inspector for the OS series outside the US? I'll be buying my OS6 in Sweden and realised I don't know who's doing that part and I find it unlikely they source that to Ed Yoon



Strandberg HQ


----------



## marcwormjim

Around NAMM-time, Ola blogged that the whole OS line would be produced in blue. The 8, CL, and J models are the only ones, so far. That and the purple/brown ones we've seen have me wondering if anyone here can say what new is in the pipeline, concerning the OS series?

I ask because I was going to buy an OS6 before the trem model was announced, then going to buy that before the OS with Lace pups was announced, and now am waiting on color options/hardware tweaks that have been alluded to. I want to give Ola my money, but there's always a new carrot to string me along.


----------



## jemfloral

Marcwormjim looks like a timely response to your question from Ola... He posted this yesterday:
https://instagram.com/p/BDXQ71ow1wA/


----------



## marcwormjim

Watch the trem model still not have the color or pickup option.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i really want a blue one. and this news doesnt help my gas


----------



## Hollowway

What's the likelihood of an OS8 with trem? Are we talking three legged ballerina here, or is there any chance of it? Anyone want to speculate? That's right in my wheelhouse. Otherwise it's singularity and some dye for the FB.


----------



## marcwormjim

Unless I'm mistaken, Ola has posted photos of 7 and 8-string builds with trems; and bringing it to the OS line should just be a matter of demand. Then again, I'd like to see neck-through or true-tempered Bodens first - Maybe for the Chinese line, a few months into testing the waters with Singularity TT orders.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Hollowway said:


> What's the likelihood of an OS8 with trem? Are we talking three legged ballerina here, or is there any chance of it? Anyone want to speculate? That's right in my wheelhouse. Otherwise it's singularity and some dye for the FB.



Ola mentioned that for fanned trems, the fan can't be too severe, so I'm not sure if the OS 8 string scale lengths allow for a trem.


----------



## littleredguitars2

may be a long shot but in case any of you know of someone looking to part with a 6 string strandberg and looking for a prs hardtail, send em my way!

i saw plini and intervals in concert a few days ago and now i can no longer fight the urge. i gotta get me one of these.


----------



## rapterr15

Another pic of those beautiful gloss-finished OS's. What I wouldn't do for a purple-gloss 7 string.


----------



## rapterr15

So it seems these are now on sale in Japan. There are several listed on digimart and j-guitar. The desire is strong.


----------



## Casper777

The glossy brown looks super sexy!!


----------



## eloann

I don't quite understand how these are for sale in Asia but not even announced on Strandberg's websites or social networks.

At least it gives me time to figure out which color to go for


----------



## Casper777

eloann said:


> I don't quite understand how these are for sale in Asia but not even announced on Strandberg's websites or social networks.
> 
> At least it gives me time to figure out which color to go for



Seems like the European website is always the last to be updated


----------



## eloann

Casper777 said:


> Seems like the European website is always the last to be updated



Just noticed we're practically neighbours. I had resigned to ordering a Strandberg to try one but if you'd agree to let a stranger touch yours I'd gladly compensate in beer and/or bring Dingwall basses.


----------



## Bdtunn

that blue and purple are great, and I don't usually like those


----------



## littleredguitars2

anyone know how often the OS line gets restocked? only ones they have available right now are red/rosewood and natural/maple which arent my first choices. and where in the US are they shipped from?


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> anyone know how often the OS line gets restocked? only ones they have available right now are red/rosewood and natural/maple which arent my first choices. and where in the US are they shipped from?



Shipped from California. I don't check frequently, but Ola usually posts when everything gets restocked. I'd send them a message and ask. Ola's in China at the moment, so you won't get a response from him for a week or so.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Thanks for the response!


----------



## yellowv

Here's mine. Also all of the OS's ship out of Califonia and are set up and inspected personally by Ed Yoon. They come with a signed inspection checklist.


----------



## littleredguitars2

if i can manage to sell something soon i'm gonna have to take advantage of that 2 week return policy and just take a chance on an OS. if i like it, great. if not, no sweat if i can send her back. but how many people actually send em back? doesnt seem like many


----------



## eugeneelgr

rapterr15 said:


> Another pic of those beautiful gloss-finished OS's. What I wouldn't do for a purple-gloss 7 string.



Man, starting to think perhaps I should have gone with a maple neck and board for mine. They look clean as heck.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hey guys, I'm the original owner of strandberg #49, and I'm trying to track her down. If anybody here has a lead on where #49 resides, hit me up as I'd like to buy it back. Thanks!


----------



## littleredguitars2

how big of a difference in there between the quality of materials between the OS line and the higher models like the washburns? like the hardware for example? is the os hardware decent stuff? i had someone tell me recently that the os lines were a little rough around the edges and that the hardware seemed stiffer


----------



## Zinter

littleredguitars2 said:


> how big of a difference in there between the quality of materials between the OS line and the higher models like the washburns? like the hardware for example? is the os hardware decent stuff? i had someone tell me recently that the os lines were a little rough around the edges and that the hardware seemed stiffer



Hardware is identical across all lines, made in Sweden, same materials. There's a few design versions (EGS-4, 5, etc). The build quality is higher than most WMI instruments from Korea, not going to be Suhr custom shop quality work of course. They are excellent builds imo, the only drawback of the OS line is the wood choices. Aesthetically, bad tops on a lot of the early ones like mine. New ones have been better. OS line is thoroughly good value


----------



## cubix

The reason they are priced the way they are is that the hardware is exactly the same as the highest models from the custom shop. So the stiffness might come from maybe not lubricating it properly at the factory etc. (or more possible, they were compared to some worn in tuners for example).


----------



## marcwormjim

Edit: Three people answering at once.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Great. Thanks for the info guys. I agree some of the tops I've seen were very underwhelming for the price but it's the last thing I'm worried about when it comes to getting one of these.


----------



## asher

The tuners on my OS and my Washburn were both equally stiff initially. Both of them eased up a bit with use, though I still use a hex key on them when I'm restringing.


----------



## Ape Factory

I made a small tool to facilitate for string changes. Use small dab of white lithium grease on threads to keep them smooth.


----------



## asher

Dude, nice! Even color coordinated!

I just have one of these that lives in my rig bag with my Ibanez prestige tool:


----------



## Ape Factory

^^^^Thanks! Totally screwed if I swap in purple pickups. I kid.


----------



## cubix

Ape Factory - great thinking on that tool, looks awesome!

I did some sketching and came up with this hardshell case idea for the Boden (even Ola himself liked it), thinking how I could make this myself but I don't know how this can be done other than vacuum thermoforming... Or carbon fiber molding lol.







version with integrated handle:


----------



## littleredguitars2

Thanks for the tips. If i finally get one I'll keep it in mind. I've had an offer for a Washburn made Chris letchford model trade on my prs. Im really not a 7 type of guy but i might do it anyway. We'll see. I just wish it was a 6 string


----------



## jemfloral

littleredguitars2 said:


> Thanks for the tips. If i finally get one I'll keep it in mind. I've had an offer for a Washburn made Chris letchford model trade on my prs. Im really not a 7 type of guy but i might do it anyway. We'll see. I just wish it was a 6 string



The CL7's are amazing guitars. Tough call for you since you won't be able to return it under any warranty like you would if you purchased an OS, but FWIW you could easily turn around and resell it. The cocobolo/rosewood necks on the CL7 model are glorious. Best of luck with the decision!


----------



## StevenC

Ape Factory said:


> I made a small tool to facilitate for string changes. Use small dab of white lithium grease on threads to keep them smooth.



Damn, that's awesome! I've got to talk to Ola about getting the newer tuner knobs so I can make one of those.

Also, to add to what everyone else was saying, the hardware is the same on all the guitars, and as Zinter mentioned there have been a few revisions. If you buy a new Strandberg today, it'll have the same Rev 5 bridge whether it's a Singularity from China or a M2M from Sweden.


----------



## narad

cubix said:


>




That's awesome -- it's like that Aristides case design (that I'm not positive they ever made.) Would love to have this as the SKB case you get with M2Ms is definitely the safest case I've ever had, but it's just way too cumbersome IMO.


----------



## crackout

Does someone have a list that shows the changes in the EGS Bridge from v1 to v5?


----------



## StevenC

crackout said:


> Does someone have a list that shows the changes in the EGS Bridge from v1 to v5?



I was writing one, but I'm getting confused a bit...
Basically:

Rev 5: string height adjustment lock, shown a few pages ago, 2016
Rev 4: hex adjustment on tuner barrel, mid 2014
Rev 3: Now Shipping | Strandberg Guitarworks late 2009

Not quite sure on Rev 2 and 1 differences, but these both predate the actual guitars and are something like this: Custom Orders | Strandberg Guitarworks

What I have listed as Rev 3, could actually be 2 and there has been some small revision I haven't picked up on in the mean time, such as the fix for snapping thinner strings.

EDIT: said intonation, meant string height


----------



## eugeneelgr

Zinter said:


> Hardware is identical across all lines, made in Sweden, same materials. There's a few design versions (EGS-4, 5, etc). The build quality is higher than most WMI instruments from Korea, not going to be Suhr custom shop quality work of course. They are excellent builds imo, the only drawback of the OS line is the wood choices. Aesthetically, bad tops on a lot of the early ones like mine. New ones have been better. OS line is thoroughly good value



I think the saddle locking screws on Rev5 are really useful. The saddle screws are very smooth, and thus during restringing they can turn when nudged by the strings and the saddle height thus changed. With the locking screws the setup is tightly locked in.

Also @steven and anyone who wants to see the different revisions of hardware, I came across this page hidden on the strandberg page. https://strandbergguitars.com/headless-guitars/


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> Rev 5: intonation adjustment lock, shown a few pages ago, 2016
> Rev 4: hex adjustment on tuner barrel, mid 2014
> Rev 3: Now Shipping | Strandberg Guitarworks late 2009



Mh, thanks.
I bought mine last May and they already have the hex cutout in the tuning barrels.
A feature that came afterwards was the set screw for the saddle screws.


----------



## cubix

The saddle lock screws were one of the most important improvements because they basically fix the saddles 100% in place. The saddles are threaded in, and there is always some wiggle room on the thread no matter the spring tension. The saddles on the high strings tended to rotate slightly during spring bending etc. effectively messing with the action a little bit. With loose saddles also a buzzing can sometimes appear. When this was taken care of in the latest hardware that was my final push to purchase the OS6 (over 6 months ago).


----------



## crackout

cubix said:


> The saddle lock screws were one of the most important improvements because they basically fix the saddles 100% in place. The saddles are threaded in, and there is always some wiggle room on the thread no matter the spring tension. The saddles on the high strings tended to rotate slightly during spring bending etc. effectively messing with the action a little bit. With loose saddles also a buzzing can sometimes appear. When this was taken care of in the latest hardware that was my final push to purchase the OS6 (over 6 months ago).



That's why I used teflon thread tape on mine.


----------



## eugeneelgr

So after a good 3 and a half months of ownership, I can say I'm really happy with #67, but am very interested to hear and discuss what my fellow owners and potential owners feel they would like to see changed in the *Boden* design.

Mine are as follows:

1. Neck pocket/joint could be made just a little smaller to facilitate upper fret access. Does sound fatter yet clearer with more attack than my other guitars though, so this could be the reason why.

2. Cutaway for standard/fixed scale guitars can be cut a little deeper to fully open up the 23rd and 24th fret. (This could be my problem though as I only play with 3 fingers up there, meaning my pinky is the one that's constricting the space available) Here's a picture to show you what I mean.





3. Forearm contour can be made more scooped/more curved as the current contour does cut off my circulation to my picking hand with the guitar on my picking hand's thigh.

4. Abit anal of me, but perhaps more foam underneath the pickups as they do wiggle a little too much than I would like. And slightly longer pickup wire as they are pulling the pickup and not allowing it to sit completely parallel to the strings(which I'm not sure if many of you have noticed, are at a slight angle to the body).


----------



## crackout

eugeneelgr said:


> And slightly longer pickup wire as they are pulling the pickup and not allowing it to sit completely parallel to the strings(which I'm not sure if many of you have noticed, are at a slight angle to the body).



Are you sure this is the reason for the misalignment?
I'd rather say the holes of the mounting screws are slightly off.


----------



## cubix

Or simply the foam underneath shifted towards one side. I would agree on the fret access, but all I would do is round off the edges of the joint more and that would make it way more comfortable. I think the attack comes more from the super stiff neck design and stainless frets. When I compare this to a super wizard prestige neck and normal frets the difference is insane (it's as I can feel the thin neck bending as I play). As for the arm contour, it would be nice if it was deeper, but I don't have the problem you describe personally. It's comfortable as is it for me, but there is still a chance there are slight differences because mine is the OS6 and yours is a MTM.


----------



## eugeneelgr

cubix said:


> Or simply the foam underneath shifted towards one side. I would agree on the fret access, but all I would do is round off the edges of the joint more and that would make it way more comfortable. I think the attack comes more from the super stiff neck design and stainless frets. When I compare this to a super wizard prestige neck and normal frets the difference is insane (it's as I can feel the thin neck bending as I play). As for the arm contour, it would be nice if it was deeper, but I don't have the problem you describe personally. It's comfortable as is it for me, but there is still a chance there are slight differences because mine is the OS6 and yours is a MTM.








I think you're right. The foam for Aaron Marshall's boden is clearly insufficient and shows the pickup can pivot. 

It could be my picking style. I mount my forearm on the contour quite tightly and only use my wrist. And I agree with the neck being thick having some difference in tone. Just seems to resonate more. Times when I wish I had a thinner neck for a faster feel, but his conventional necks aren't too thick and the tonal tradeoff is worth it. Also my hand's have stopped hurting and aching from playing too long on a thin neck(Classical thumb placement).


----------



## StevenC

I have no neck joint issues at all:


----------



## narad

^^ the only thing I would change about #60


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> I have no neck joint issues at all:



Steven, you're a funny guy..  

@Narad Haha imagine if the neck breaks. That's the end of it. Too rare to take a chance on.

Was playing my suhr modern the other day and out of habit, I wanted to rest the bottom right of the guitar on my picking hand's thigh and then I realised...Oops I just stabbed myself with my cable. That's one of my favourite parts of the boden.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> @Narad Haha imagine if the neck breaks. That's the end of it. Too rare to take a chance on.



Well, given that it's never happened to any guitar I've ever owned in 15 years of guitar playing, so I think I'm willing to take that chance  Besides, that SKB case is unstoppable.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Well, given that it's never happened to any guitar I've ever owned in 15 years of guitar playing, so I think I'm willing to take that chance  Besides, that SKB case is unstoppable.



Oh! That's another thing I forgot to highlight. It's an EXTREMELY tight fit when I try to put the gig bag in the SKB case, no wiggle whatsoever. Makes me think it could survive being thrown off the edge of a building.

Yea we've got carbon fibre in our necks and carbon fibre is stronger than dragonscale I've heard


----------



## Ape Factory

For foam under the pickups, go to home improvement/repair store and buy door or garage sealer foam strips with adhesive on one side. It's usually a few bucks and there's a width that's very close to pickup width. Cut to length. With one side having sticky tape (it'll come off without much fuss) you can even double it up if necessary. Works like a charm.

My list...more sculpted heel, inserts and 2-56 screws for pickups instead of wood mount. That way you can swap pickups out while not destroying the pickup mounting holes. I did this to my Boden and it works well.


----------



## aleclee

eugeneelgr said:


> @Narad Haha imagine if the neck breaks. That's the end of it. Too rare to take a chance on.


What do you suppose the chances are of being able to get a replacement neck for a bolt-on Strandberg?

I've had my Boden OS6 for a couple months now and it's really grown on me. I find the design elements to be very well thought out and am particularly impressed with the way the guitar sounds (I've been recording a lot of demos lately). The multi scale thing really does optimize the tone of the low/high strings and the 5-way switching is brilliant compared to the 5-ways I've had on my PRS and EBMM guitars.


----------



## narad

aleclee said:


> What do you suppose the chances are of being able to get a replacement neck for a bolt-on Strandberg?



Probably pretty good given what I paid for it, but I simply don't think the chances of it breaking are very high.


----------



## eugeneelgr

aleclee said:


> What do you suppose the chances are of being able to get a replacement neck for a bolt-on Strandberg?
> 
> I've had my Boden OS6 for a couple months now and it's really grown on me. I find the design elements to be very well thought out and am particularly impressed with the way the guitar sounds (I've been recording a lot of demos lately). The multi scale thing really does optimize the tone of the low/high strings and the 5-way switching is brilliant compared to the 5-ways I've had on my PRS and EBMM guitars.



+1 to what Narad said. Necks hardly break, especially when they have carbon fibre in them. Even if a neck sustains damage, it usually occurs at the headstock(angled ones) and we don't have them  And the neck joint is so thick and extends far out, so I don't see any cracking happening there too. 

I'm old school in the sense I've always liked the mechanical nature of bolt on necks and seeing the bolts and all(like an exquisite timepiece). Plus all my favourite players use bolt ons and I think subconsciously I champion bolt ons as a result too. Over the years though, I feel bolt-ons have more attack than neck throughs. Plus I'm highly risk-averse, so I like the thought of being able to get/purchase a replacement neck and still play my guitar. 

Narad, however, has way too many nice guitars to care


----------



## StevenC

Boden J6


----------



## Ape Factory

Yours? Looks incredible!


----------



## StevenC

Nope, Leqitiqe posted on Twitter. Wenge neck and ebony board, slightly custom, I believe. Don't know how that works given the purpose of the J series. Maybe a special run or something.


----------



## Ape Factory

Will have to look into that. I'd kill for a wenge neck/ebony board Strandberg.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Maybe its the same as J-customs and Japanese shops order a bunch of custom spec models.


----------



## StevenC

According to a Strandberg post, it's a one of for Shun Nokina of L'eqtique, the Japanese distributor for Strandberg. He's using it for testing some tuning concept.


----------



## nistley

StevenC said:


> According to a Strandberg post, it's a one of for Shun Nokina of L'eqtique, the Japanese distributor for Strandberg. He's using it for testing some tuning concept.



What's the concept? They said same thing on instragram, but no explanation.


----------



## narad

His last tuning concept was pretty horrendous. The fret angle was so extreme the frets/strings were making a diamond pattern.


----------



## StevenC

No idea what the tuning concept is, unfortunately.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> His last tuning concept was pretty horrendous. The fret angle was so extreme the frets/strings were making a diamond pattern.



I think it's the way the strings are tuned. Notice the fret markers not being in the conventional fret numbers.


----------



## BlackStar7

As usual, Leqtique has some amazing special finishes:











Even "Djenty Trans White":





Why does the Japanese market get such good stuff? Killer tops, weird colors, etc -- is it simply because the Js and OSs are manufactured nearby and the folks in charge of production have a lot of creative leeway? It just seems weird to see Japanese OSs with amazing tops and other unique guitars languish on ebay while there's significant demand elsewhere, especially for the OSs, some variations of which appear to have been out of stock for a while. I wonder if this stuff will ever reach the west...


----------



## cubix

As far as the J series, pretty sure it will be available soon. They get more of that stuff, because the Swedish custom shop or even previously Washburn made models after going through the Japan customs etc. reached 7-8k USD... I believe that's one of the reasons


----------



## pott

August for the J series is the latest update from Ola I believe.


----------



## SpaceDock

Has anyone here played a tremolo version? Is it floating or just work for lowering pitch? I don't know how well it would floyd without locking bridge?


----------



## cubix

It's basically like a floyd, floating trem. I didn't play one, but I've seen the demo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULLud3p1cPo


----------



## marcwormjim

It floats/pivots on bearings, similar to Ibanez ZR, Parker, Vigier and Steinberger S-trems. It should feel "smoother" than a Floyd rose, but the resistance can be adjusted between two set points. There's no practical need to worry about it not locking at the bridge, so long as it returns to the zero point - If that's your preference, there are other fish in the sea.


----------



## cubix

I don't think the 2 point adjustment is present in the current production model of the tremolo. It was in the prototype, but did it make it into production?


----------



## SpaceDock

Thanks for the info, super helpful.


----------



## StevenC

I played the Masvidalien prototype. You can't pitch up as high as a Floyd, I think, but it works pretty well and returns to pitch fine. Not sure if you can adjust the pivots on the current model, or not. I find it much more comfortable on my hand than any other trems, too, but that's mostly irrelevant.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i dont know if its been mentioned but the os (6s at least, havent checked others) are available now in blue/maple board

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-os-6/


----------



## eugeneelgr

cubix said:


> *I don't think the 2 point adjustment is present in the current production model of the tremolo*. It was in the prototype, but did it make it into production?



Sorry I know you're a fellow owner as well, but please don't say anything if there are ABSOLUTELY no release statements from Strandberg to say that the two point adjustment feature didn't make it onto the production hardware, ESPECIALLY when you own one with the fixed bridge pieces.

I for one can only say I don't know as I've not tried to change my settings on my trem.

The trem does have less pullup than a floyd. Also, while ive not seen a fixed bridge strandberg trem before, an owner has told me that the strings are completely parallel to the pickups and fretboard. However, on the trem one its angled ever so slightly(SG style) to the pickups, but pretty much parallel to the fretboard as the neck is angled slightly. When I first got it, i felt the trem was much stiffer than a floyd. But after a few months of playing, I realised its about the same after the springs stretch out a little. MUCH more comfortable resting on hand on than an original floyd as well.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Welp, it's finally my turn to spec out my M2M after 3 years of waiting. The only problem is that I don't have any money. Fvck.


----------



## jemfloral

eugeneelgr said:


> ...while ive not seen a fixed bridge strandberg trem before...



Aye, they're a rare lot, those fixed bridge trems, haha


----------



## cubix

eugeneelgr said:


> Sorry I know you're a fellow owner as well, but please don't say anything if there are ABSOLUTELY no release statements from Strandberg to say that the two point adjustment feature didn't make it onto the production hardware, ESPECIALLY when you own one with the fixed bridge pieces.



It wasn't a statement, I'm a bit curious aswell but also betting there is no possibility to switch settings because it would be advertised. Also fanned fret and non fanned fret is a different story (different tensions involved). 

Most of the trems I've seen have one setting:







I will email Ola about this.


----------



## J_Mac

Beers + internet = pre-ordered this: Strandberg Boden OS 6 Red Birdseye Maple


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, it's finally my turn to spec out my M2M after 3 years of waiting. The only problem is that I don't have any money. Fvck.



THIS IS NOT FUNNY GUYS


----------



## SpaceDock

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> THIS IS NOT FUNNY GUYS



Time for some part time pizza delivery? 

Can't transfer m2m either, right?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

SpaceDock said:


> Time for some part time pizza delivery?
> 
> Can't transfer m2m either, right?



Indeed, you can't transfer them, I've tried before. Sad times in the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## StevenC

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Indeed, you can't transfer them, I've tried before. Sad times in the Spanish Inquisition.



Can you delay to the next batch? I thought you could do that.


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> Aye, they're a rare lot, those fixed bridge trems, haha



HAHA oops. 

Never seen a pic of the strandberg trem with only 1 mounting hole, thanks for the share.


----------



## BlackStar7

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, it's finally my turn to spec out my M2M after 3 years of waiting. The only problem is that I don't have any money. Fvck.



Holy crap do I feel your pain. My spot was also up this round as well, but I had to drop it -- I just can't afford a M2M anymore. I can't even remember what base specs cost when I got on the list in 2011, but with the current $5700 USD starting price I know it'd be way out of my ballpark once I add a bunch of crazy specs. Not that I'd expect it to have stayed the same over 5 years, but that is some serious $$.



StevenC said:


> Can you delay to the next batch? I thought you could do that.


Ola's "your spot is up" email says he can't grant extensions or postponements, but I sure wish he could -- it would've given me enough time to sell a kidney/lung/etc...


----------



## cubix

Info straight from Ola, the tremolos don't have the adjustment.

"the tremolos in production do not have the adjustable pivot points. I abandoned that idea a few years ago."


----------



## Casper777

These Bodens are really addictive...

3rd one is on its way (should have it tomorrow).

This time a Boden 7 from the Swedish Custom Shop. I didn't wait for this one as I found one I really liked at a dealer... 

I can't want to compare it to my Washberg Boden 6 and my Boden OS Paul Masvidal


----------



## eugeneelgr

cubix said:


> Info straight from Ola, the tremolos don't have the adjustment.
> 
> "the tremolos in production do not have the adjustable pivot points. I abandoned that idea a few years ago."



Thanks for clearing that up mate. Apologies for the previous statement made as well, it was because there were no actual statements released about the trem not having the dual pivots.


----------



## raytsh

pott said:


> August for the J series is the latest update from Ola I believe.



Yes, July/August seems to be the case most likely. :/


----------



## Malkav

Might be in a position to purchase a Japanese Boden by the end of this year, so I e-mailed Ola about it and unfortunately there are no plans currently to release the 7 string in a 25.5/26.25 scale  Thinking of just holding on and saving up for a Swedish one but I'm facing two issues there, mainly being that Basswood isn't an option, and secondly where it says custom gloss finish as an upcharge does that mean I get to pick the colour, like a colour match or something? Legitimately curious* about that so if anyone who has experience with the ordering process could let me know that'd be appreciated 

*I have been in conversation with Ola but he's on his way to the states so communication is a bit slow and I don't want to bother him with every little detail.


----------



## StevenC

More custom Boden Js


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Nice tops on those!


----------



## Splinterhead

that spalt is ridiculous!


----------



## ite89

Hi guys, are any of you familiar with shops that sell strandberg guitars in Tokyo.


----------



## raytsh

Just ordered a Boden OS 6 despite having placed a pre-order for a Boden J some time ago. I'm just really GASing right now and have to get a fix quick to bridge the time until the J is finally released...


----------



## yellowv

I love my OS. Really want to get a second one.


----------



## StevenC

Those purple OS6 Trems really hit the right spots for me. Can't blame you for getting one to keep you going.


----------



## raytsh

There she is!  Weighs only ridicules 1.9kg. My first impressions can be found in the corresponding NGD thread.


----------



## J_Mac

Haha wicked! ^ that's the exact one I just ordered ^

How's she play? One day I might have the £&#8364;$ for a custom shop job. Can someone explain the difference between the Swedish custom, M2M and Japanese? I still don't get it.


----------



## raytsh

M2M are built by Ola himself supposably and have an extremely long waiting list. Here you have all the custom options in the world. Custom are built in Sweden by his team and have a build time of about 5 months. Here you can select from a set pool of options. Boden J are production models made in Japan and they should be available instantly, once they are done in general. No custom options here.


----------



## J_Mac

Thanks man. Makes sense. One of my favourite things about SSO, knowing I won't get grief for asking to have things explained \m/ 

So the J models are like the J Craft Ibanez stuff I guess? Prestige level production axes?


----------



## raytsh

I'm not familiar with the Ibanez production lines, but I guess the J line will offer some of the highest quality when it comes to production models. At least that's what I expect.


----------



## ThePIGI King

So, I was going over the Strandy website looking at the models they offer and everything and I noticed something...

Only the CL7 is offered with a C-Shape neck option?
Is the CL7 and M2M the only way to get a regular neck and not the Endureneck?

I've never played an Endureneck, and based upon how I play, I doubt I'd find it comfortable, but I've always dreamed about having a Strandy...I guess unless I went M2M I couldn't get an 8 string with a C-Shaped neck?


----------



## raytsh

As far as I know, this would be the only way to get a C-neck profile. That said, I don't have my hand in the "classical" position except for some parts of the neck. I don't have a problem with the endure neck despite "using it wrong". When I think to much about where to put my thumb, then I'm messing up. I suggest to just play and not thinking about it, same with fanned frets. Its just about getting used to. After some hours I already start to not notice it anymore (what is good, since I don't want to think about the neck all the time, I just want to play). The long term effect might be to get less cramped up and fatigued in the picking hand, less shoulder and back strain, better posture and so on. The body and the weight also do there part. But for now, it's just another neck profile for me and I never had a single one that I could not get used to.


----------



## eugeneelgr

raytsh said:


> M2M are built by Ola himself supposably and have an extremely long waiting list. Here you have all the custom options in the world. Custom are built in Sweden by his team and have a build time of about 5 months. Here you can select from a set pool of options. Boden J are production models made in Japan and they should be available instantly, once they are done in general. No custom options here.



Slight correction, M2Ms are also built by Ola and his team. The only difference between M2Ms and Customs are the level of customisation and that M2Ms get their own hashtag serial number.


----------



## shadowlife

I wonder if there's enough wood on the neck to sand the profile into a "C" without screwing up the neck?


----------



## ThePIGI King

raytsh said:


> As far as I know, this would be the only way to get a C-neck profile. That said, I don't have my hand in the "classical" position except for some parts of the neck. I don't have a problem with the endure neck despite "using it wrong". When I think to much about where to put my thumb, then I'm messing up. I suggest to just play and not thinking about it, same with fanned frets. Its just about getting used to. After some hours I already start to not notice it anymore (what is good, since I don't want to think about the neck all the time, I just want to play). The long term effect might be to get less cramped up and fatigued in the picking hand, less shoulder and back strain, better posture and so on. The body and the weight also do there part. But for now, it's just another neck profile for me and I never had a single one that I could not get used to.



Thanks for the input man! Only real problem is, I'm not able to try one before I buy one. I'm not in a situation where I can get one anytime soon anyways, I just wanted to know my options as of today. Maybe in a few years when I am able to buy one they will be in stores (keep dreaming, right?) for people to try out. Thanks again.


----------



## J_Mac

So my black OS6 arrives this week, I've emailed BKP for advice on which pups to have but I'd love your help too. I'm thinking something like the Miracle Man?

Can't decide on covers either, I've done a few mockups if you wouldn't mind having a look:

Aged nickel:





Battle worn black:





Black:





Burnt chrome:





Camo/Aftermath style pole heads:





Camo:





Raw nickel:


----------



## Simic

I vote for burnt chrome, to give the guitar some character.


----------



## SpaceDock

Battle worn black look the best to me.


----------



## marcwormjim

Raw nickel makes the guitar look like a weapon from Doom; and gets my vote.


----------



## Masoo2

Raw Nickel, Black, or Battleworn Black 

Really dig raw nickel


----------



## Pikka Bird

Raw nickel or plain matte black!


----------



## Splinterhead

Another vote for raw nickel. Very cool combo.


----------



## Ape Factory

I've done raw nickel, burnt chrome, and red Lace Alumitones. I don't have a photo with the raw nickel but it was decent, probably not my favorite.


----------



## raytsh

The red Alumis look great!


----------



## J_Mac

Thanks for the votes dudes, I was leaning towards raw nickel too \m/

How do the Alumitones sound?

I'm thinking Miracle Man or Cold Sweat. Anyone got any favourite BKPs for the OS6?


----------



## raytsh

I really like Warpig/VHIII combo, but I haven't tried them in the Boden (yet). 

For Alumis, they sound quit different to other pickups in my opinion, quite clear and trebbelly, maybe lacking some lows, as some people would put it. I would call them neutral - neither highs nor mids nor lows are especially raised. I also like them for sounding different in general and being light weight. Looking forward to the Alumis in the Boden J. I think the fact that they are mounted straight with a slanted bridge might take a but of the highs off the lower strings for the Alumis. Oh, and you need to swap your potentiometers to 250 Ohm ones to work with the Alumis properly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm really curious about the Boden OS8 but I don't see many reviews floating around for it. Anyone here have any experience with them?


----------



## J_Mac

The Boden comes with the Trembucker JB pickup but seems to be a bit wide for the strings. Did you replace it with the 50mm or 53mm?


----------



## jemfloral

New Strandberg Boden OS8 in gloss purple with quilted maple top and rosewood board...


----------



## sezna

anyone have experience playing the tremolo? can it go up and down?
I'm placing an order for a Boden OS6 in a few days. It'll be my first "upper-tier" guitar, i.e. the first one I bought for more than $400. I'm pretty excited, but also kind of nervous as I could also get a really sweet Ibanez prestige for less on the used market...so I really need to love the strandy to be happy with the amount of money spent.


----------



## StevenC

I really liked the trem on the Masvidalien I played. Goes up and down, but not as extreme as an Edge can go.

My gosh, that OS8...


----------



## sezna

jemfloral said:


> New Strandberg Boden OS8 in gloss purple with quilted maple top and rosewood board...



Yours?



StevenC said:


> I really liked the trem on the Masvidalien I played. Goes up and down, but not as extreme as an Edge can go.
> 
> My gosh, that OS8...



I don't need extreme, just vibrato and stuff. Does it stay in tune and whatnot? Glad to hear it isn't just a fender-style down only trem.


----------



## jemfloral

Not mine, it was posted by someone who seems to be at the WMI factory recently


----------



## sezna

speaking of the WMI factory, does anybody know if they give tours or anything? I'll be in Korea soon, and I wouldn't mind stopping by...


----------



## Ape Factory

J_Mac said:


> Thanks for the votes dudes, I was leaning towards raw nickel too \m/
> 
> How do the Alumitones sound?
> 
> I'm thinking Miracle Man or Cold Sweat. Anyone got any favourite BKPs for the OS6?



I really like the Alumitones but I know everyone's taste varies. I think they have a bit more air and work well with the guitar's aggressive attack. I put a set of Suhr Aldrich in there with aged nickel covers but I felt they were too aggressive for what I mostly play. Just too much attack. I have a Gravity Storm set in there currently but eould like to try some PAF spec pickups next. I've got a few from Rewind Pickups that blow me away in other guitars. Have to switch out to a short leg base first. Unpotted so it's not rocket science. 

But the Alumitones cover a lot of ground and produce Fender-like cleans and have more than enough sustain. And yes, they'll do the heavy stuff and they sound good in the middle position too.


----------



## eugeneelgr

sezna said:


> Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need extreme, just vibrato and stuff. Does it stay in tune and whatnot? Glad to hear it isn't just a fender-style down only trem.



The trem has less range than a floyd, but it stays in tune as well as one. Much more comfortable resting your hand on it as well. Doesn't affect or require you to change ur picking technique at all. Much smoother operation as well, very predictable pitch control.

Edit : Also Ola mentioned that the trem block is the same size as a floyd's, so any aftermarket accessory for the floyd will also be compatible with the strandberg trem eg. sustain blocks, trem blockers, tremol-nos, trem balancing tool etc.


----------



## AuroraTide

jemfloral said:


> New Strandberg Boden OS8 in gloss purple with quilted maple top and rosewood board...



Is this a new production colour? Any more other colours coming for mass release?


----------



## aleclee

eugeneelgr said:


> Edit : Also Ola mentioned that the trem block is the same size as a floyd's, so any aftermarket accessory for the floyd will also be compatible with the strandberg trem eg. sustain blocks, trem blockers, tremol-nos, trem balancing tool etc.


Not enough clearance in the cavity for a Tremol-No. I've put them on my PRS and EBMM trems but it won't fit in my OS6.


----------



## eugeneelgr

aleclee said:


> Not enough clearance in the cavity for a Tremol-No. I've put them on my PRS and EBMM trems but it won't fit in my OS6.



That's interesting. I assume its cus of the cavity shape which lacks that little extra portion routed off around the block?


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

This thread isn't helping with my strandy gas. Its like the cool guys fraternity of guitars.


----------



## eugeneelgr

RaulThrashMetal said:


> This thread isn't helping with my strandy gas. Its like the cool guys fraternity of guitars.




I've always thought we were the nerds of the guitar world dude. But its ok, girls can lift our guitars cus they are lighter and they think Strandbergs are petite/cute/cool looking so that's a plus.


----------



## aleclee

eugeneelgr said:


> That's interesting. I assume its cus of the cavity shape which lacks that little extra portion routed off around the block?


Actually, it's because the depth of the cavity doesn't leave room for the thumbscrews. The springs and block aren't recessed enough from the back of the block to provide clearance.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I've seen guitars with windows cut into the rear cover for the thumbscrews. I suppose those cases have been been mostly for access, but there are definitely other times where the cavity isn't deep enough for the cover to fit with a Tremol-no installed.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I've seen guitars with windows cut into the rear cover for the thumbscrews. I suppose those cases have been been mostly for access, but there are definitely other times where the cavity isn't deep enough for the cover to fit with a Tremol-no installed.



I think he means the thumb screws protrude out of the body when the tremol-no is installed.


----------



## eloann

That tremol-no talk is both interesting and infortunate as I don't really want the tremolo to be floating all the time and was planning to add one to my limited edition OS that arrived this week.
Crappy pic and I hope you don't mind the Schecter and Dingwall providing some context.


----------



## StevenC

That looks awesome! I really didn't expect the gloss OS6 trem to jump to the top of my GAS list


----------



## sezna

Just ordered my os6 with lace pickups, black stain finish and maple board. Should be here in a few days. I'm not sure how I'll survive the days leading up to the delivery, I'm a bit _too _excited.


----------



## Pikka Bird

eugeneelgr said:


> I think he means the thumb screws protrude out of the body when the tremol-no is installed.



That's what I'm trying to get to the bottom of. If it's jutting out just enough to scrape on the cover then cutting a window in the plate will solve it (including easy access). But if it's sticking out enough to peek out even further then that's a problem.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Pikka Bird said:


> That's what I'm trying to get to the bottom of. If it's jutting out just enough to scrape on the cover then cutting a window in the plate will solve it (including easy access). But if it's sticking out enough to peek out even further then that's a problem.



Most, if not all newer Strandbergs don't have a back plate, or at least i know the OS6 and MTMs don't. So naturally that means the thumbscrews protrude too far out. It CAN fit and serve it's purpose, but one's abdomen may dislodge the thumbscrew during live gigs.

I agree, a backplate with a hole routed for the thumbscrews may help to isolate any knocks/nudges that aren't direct to the thumbscrews, but I feel it should sit fully in the cavity, otherwise don't bother installing it. Can't remember if it sat fully in my suhr's cavity, but it was definitely out of the way.

Either way though, I didn't like the tremolno very much. Wiggling the trem produced clanking sounds and the trem action was that bit less smooth(didn't really compare it with and without so moot point actually). It did however, block trems for different tunings pretty well. Not as sturdy as I would like, but served it's purpose. Still hoping Ola can come out with tremolock design for his trem in future.


----------



## aleclee

No cover on my OS6 trem. The thumbscrews would protrude beyond the back of the guitar.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

I think that at that price point fretboards should be ebony


----------



## eugeneelgr

RaulThrashMetal said:


> I think that at that price point fretboards should be ebony



I think that at that price point, few guitars on the market would have stainless steel frets, aircraft grade aluminium hardware, figured maple top, Seymour Duncan pickups, chambered body, carbon fibre in the neck etc.

That would be my answer if you were here to honestly voice your opinion(which you are entitled to).

However, if you're here to troll or you're bitter that you can't afford/justify the puchase of something, please stop as it's utterly pointless. And so is making such claims when a simple search on musician's friend or sweetwater for guitars in the OS's price range cripples your argument completely.

Thank you.


----------



## UnderTheSign

The difference between rosewood and ebony in a fretboard is what, $10? Not really an "at this price point" thing. Maybe it's their preference, maybe it's a logical choice because ebony is more likely to be banned/on CITES' lists than the rosewood they're sourcing.


----------



## larry

Finally got an OS8L. Had it for a month now and I'll admit it is quite expensive for what it is. ~$2k after shipping is a lot of money. ..And as others have pointed out, I could have bought a Vader and walked away with some change. I by no means, have any reason currently, to be &#8216;bitter&#8217; about money and I am extremely grateful to finally be able to say that.

The .strandberg* concept is very tangible, however. The endure neck keeps my wrist straight and all the other ergonomic concessions accomplish Ola's goal. So much so, that I&#8217;m able to completely overlook the fact that it isn&#8217;t a neck-through with a highly sculpted heel. The joint is large in comparison and typically a &#8216;deal breaker&#8217; for me. But the end result lives up to expectations and I find myself playing it more over my m8m because of those design considerations. Though the price of admission is steep, let's not kid ourselves. 

It doesn't leave me feeling quite the same way as the AxeFX II did when I first bought it, for instance. After getting to know the unit fully, I bought another as a backup. It is just &#8216;that&#8217; good. I&#8217;ve since sold both units after losing my job. After landing well on my feet, I&#8217;m finding it difficult to wait to buy another. So I made a conscious decision to choose between a Boden or a third AxeFX. But the comparison here is cost/benefit as opposed to market value.

What ultimately drives value, is production cost and what people are willing to pay for the end result. I suspect pricing for the Boden OS line will become as affordable as guitars produced similarly, by much larger industry players, once Strandberg is able to scale up to their level. I follow Ola&#8217;s blog and check his facebook on occasion. I gather Ola is very aware yet quite pragmatic in his approach, so only after his company is fiscally secure would he be willing to more aggressively exploit the &#8216;risk = reward&#8217; business model.


----------



## marcwormjim

With regard to the ebony "controversy": There's no reason to get up in arms about what I've read enough to consider a common complaint about the OS line. Rosewood and maple cover most bases, but those who prefer ebony are as entitled to feel left out as with every other brand. 

I'd happily pay an upcharge for an OS ebony model; and feel that limiting the option to the no-longer-offered Plini and Masvidal models is a bit short-sighted. Thankfully, we've been seeing a trickle of variety in the specs every other month or so; and fuels my hope that we'll see an OS model with an ebony board sooner, rather than later.

A phenolic board, though - No one wants to make one of those for me


----------



## J_Mac

As long as it's sustainably farmed corn fed eco-ebony


----------



## jemfloral

OS6-tremolo in the Gloss Purple, Blue and Brown are now up on the strandberg websites, just in case anyone missed that today and was interested.

Cheers!


----------



## InfinityCollision

marcwormjim said:


> those who prefer ebony are as entitled to feel left out as with every other brand.


I dislike the idea that such a sense of entitlement is acceptable when discussing an endangered species. Anyone who does feel so entitled had best get used to that feeling of disappointment; trade restrictions on ebony will only grow tighter in the coming years.


----------



## marcwormjim

I'm sorry you dislike it being brought up; and suggest you consult a moderator concerning the third most-popular fingerboard wood being mentioned in a non-condemning light.


----------



## eugeneelgr

marcwormjim said:


> With regard to the ebony "controversy": There's no reason to get up in arms about what I've read enough to consider a common complaint about the OS line. Rosewood and maple cover most bases, but those who prefer ebony are as entitled to feel left out as with every other brand.
> 
> I'd happily pay an upcharge for an OS ebony model; and feel that limiting the option to the no-longer-offered Plini and Masvidal models is a bit short-sighted.



I've never said he wasn't entitled to feel left out that they aren't offering Ebony. He can, and everyone can. But he was saying for the price they were charging, Ebony SHOULD BE INCLUDED. Not as an upcharge, but as a standard spec. Do you understand my argument better now?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCGvfsBoFY

And also, I think everyone can have ebony still, they just need to get used to streaks haha..


----------



## StevenC

Looks like neck through may become an option from the custom shop soon


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Looks like neck through may become an option from the custom shop soon



With the amount of options they are adding to the custom shop, the made to measure wait list has shortened dramatically i think. I received an email telling me I was up for another build already. I think they way Ola is pricing and managing his shop is somewhat similar to the PRS core line and PRS Private stock relationship.


----------



## aleclee

eugeneelgr said:


> I think they way Ola is pricing and managing his shop is somewhat similar to the PRS core line and PRS Private stock relationship.


Analogous perhaps but not that similar IMO. PRS has a ton of SKUs but the options tended to be much more oriented towards appearance (e.g., colors, inlays, and hardware colors). The one major functional option within PRS products (trem or hardtail) seems to have largely been eliminated.


----------



## larry

StevenC said:


> Looks like neck through may become an option from the custom shop soon



Finally.


----------



## StevenC

larry said:


> Finally.



I feel very sorry for everyone who doesn't own a neck through Strandberg, because excuse to post this:


----------



## pott

I don't! I played a M2M neck through Strandberg and it had construction defects all over:
1) neck joint was pretty ugly, with some glue having seeped over the joint (did not look anywhere as nice as the above)
2) neck was a rollercoaster. There were several dead notes

Guitar was incredibly lightweight, and the slightly thinner Endurneck is veeeeery nice... But it also had finish issues (some missed spots during the buffing, it seemed, with rougher paint). A terrible experience for the price  

By comparison, my Washberg Boden 6 is flawlessly built on the wood-side, but the nut had incorrect string spacing and was too short for the neck width. I still cannot dial a totally buzz-free setup which is disappointing for the price. 

The above reflects my own experience and views only.


----------



## StevenC

pott said:


> I don't! I played a M2M neck through Strandberg and it had construction defects all over:
> 1) neck joint was pretty ugly, with some glue having seeped over the joint (did not look anywhere as nice as the above)
> 2) neck was a rollercoaster. There were several dead notes
> 
> Guitar was incredibly lightweight, and the slightly thinner Endurneck is veeeeery nice... But it also had finish issues (some missed spots during the buffing, it seemed, with rougher paint). A terrible experience for the price
> 
> By comparison, my Washberg Boden 6 is flawlessly built on the wood-side, but the nut had incorrect string spacing and was too short for the neck width. I still cannot dial a totally buzz-free setup which is disappointing for the price.
> 
> The above reflects my own experience and views only.



Do you know which M2M it was?


----------



## sezna

New limited gloss finish models.

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-os-6-tremolo-gloss-finish-lace-pickups/


----------



## pott

Can't recall the #  It had a burl top, can't remember the neck wood. Dual humbuckers... mhmm... damn! I'll see if I can find out. It's not on Strandberg's website's gallery.


----------



## J_Mac

BKPs arrived, so I made an AB comparison with the stock Seymours. Sorry about the ropey playing. Axe FX IIXL -> Logic. The patch I used is here.



Also a few before and after pics:





















Oh and a word of warning, the finish isn't very tough. I used masking tape and cloth to protect the body while soldering. Tape took some finish off:


----------



## Mister-Tux

That is annoying! And the backplate don't fit well it seems!


----------



## Thrashman

That is very odd. The finish on mine is very solid bar the glossing where my hands get in contact with it, but that is the nature of oil/matte finished guitars. Besides, that's kinda why I went with the black body - to get visible wear once I get through the finish 

Very odd with the cavity cover seeming warped, too, however I really like the nickel covers and this solidifies my choice of brushed nickel covered Juggs for my own Boden - kudos!


----------



## eugeneelgr

pott said:


> I don't! I played a M2M neck through Strandberg and it had construction defects all over:
> 1) neck joint was pretty ugly, with some glue having seeped over the joint (did not look anywhere as nice as the above)
> 2) neck was a rollercoaster. There were several dead notes
> 
> Guitar was incredibly lightweight, and the slightly thinner Endurneck is veeeeery nice... But it also had finish issues (some missed spots during the buffing, it seemed, with rougher paint). A terrible experience for the price
> 
> By comparison, my Washberg Boden 6 is flawlessly built on the wood-side, but the nut had incorrect string spacing and was too short for the neck width. I still cannot dial a totally buzz-free setup which is disappointing for the price.
> 
> The above reflects my own experience and views only.



Interested to see which # this is. 

As a MTM owner myself, I do agree, MTMs lack attention to detail but still solidly built. Also surprised to hear about the fretwork having issues. Ola's fretwork is TOP NOTCH imo. Better than my plek-ed Suhr. Neck is really strong too. Neck is still straight despite the humidity. Getting abit of fret buzz though due to the stupidly low action. I'm curious if there's still a demand for MTMs with the custom shop having more options now and the MTMs being priced so much higher than the custom shop.


----------



## throwawayjohn

Hi, I've been following the Strandberg guitars for a long while with the intention of eventually getting one, and had been following this thread while my order was in progress.

I was originally on the MTM list but I backed out of it for cost/time reasons. Some months ago I decided to check up on how Strandberg was doing and found that they'd released a production model with a chambered body and a tremolo, which was close enough to what I wanted that I decided to pull the trigger on it. I hadn't played one before so it was a bit of a gamble but I had enough trust in the company.

It arrived today so I'll give you my impressions with some photographs. The purpose of this is mostly to give you an idea of the quality and the issues with the OS line, the tone and musical quality of the instruments have been discussed plentifully already.

Starting with the less important things...

The included gig bag is very nice. Very rugged and well padded. You receive all of the required allan keys except the one required to undo the locks on the springs in the back cavity, it's quite a small key and could be a nuisance to find.

The instrument is pleasingly very light and quite resonant as expected. The fanned fretting is noticable and I'm having some difficulty adjusting to it but I don't suppose it will be a problem after a while. The body digs into my chest a bit, could've used a bit more carving but this is personal preference I suppose, and I'm used to playing a Steinberger paddle-type body.

The back cavity has some pen marks in it.

The bridge has some kind of washer beneath one of the fixtures, is this a botchy way of correcting the height or is it just misplaced?




There are some areas with a gap between the top and the body, sorry this was hard to photograph clearly since my camera is .....

The wiring cavity is a mess of patchy black paint, and the soldering job isn't as tidy as it could be, either. Also (not pictured) the cover plate for that cavity is made of such a soft wood that the screws have pushed it apart around the screw holes (not my doing!)

There's some scruffy edges near the neck which could easily have been sorted with 15 seconds of sanding, but apparently not

And there's a dent near the nut

Edit: the images are being buggy for some reason so here's an album of them http://imgur.com/a/5zheY





The fret markers also aren't terribly tidy. There are various other minor issues - denting, little glue splodges, pen and pencil markings and the like.

Now, this was around 2150 euros, about 2400 USD or 1700 GBP.

I've had numerous guitars in the £300-500 range from companies like Ibanez, made in Taiwan, Korea or Indonesia for example, and even those, albeit not great instruments, have pretty immaculate finishing on all of these aspects.

It would take maybe an hour of extra time in the factory or just by the QC team in Sweden to tidy these things up but apparently a £1700 instrument isn't worth that. Funnily enough all of these areas have been ticked as being in line with their "stringent quality assurance standards" on the QC checklist but you'd have to be partially blind to overlook them so they just don't give a rat's anus.

I'm not sure what to think or do, I do love the design of the instrument, but I feel like I've overpaid for it, especially with these quality issues. If I had paid half the price for this instrument I'd be concerned. I didn't want a DIY project.

I'm a bit stuck in the position where I'm not sure what other guitar I would want (I'm very into the headless design), but I'm also considering returning it because I just don't feel like it's worth the money.


----------



## throwawayjohn

Deleted.


----------



## StevenC

For some reason, none of your links are working for me, either, so I haven't seen the pictures. Have you emailed Strandberg and asked for a replacement or reported the issues?


----------



## Ape Factory

J
Oh and a word of warning said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d26wvqxwy9b3ol7/Photo%2024-06-2016%2C%2020%2029%2039%20%281%29.jpg?raw=1[/IMG]



That's pretty shocking actually...I do the same, use 3M blue painter's tape and I never had an issue like that. My back plate seems to fit better too. I'd actually say something about that. It's a satin poly finish, shouldn't be coming up like that.


----------



## Ape Factory

StevenC said:


> For some reason, none of your links are working for me, either, so I haven't seen the pictures. Have you emailed Strandberg and asked for a replacement or reported the issues?



Same here, links aren't working but from what you described, that guitar would be shipped back immediately. You'd rather have a "good one" than a problem child. The waiting sucks but it is what it is at this point and hopefully they'll take care of you.


----------



## throwawayjohn

Hi, I reuploaded the images into an album here http://imgur.com/a/5zheY

Please see the original post for references.


----------



## StevenC

The "washer" beneath the bridge is a bolt, presumably the bolts that connect the trem block to the base plate. All string height adjustment on these is done via the saddles. Every picture I can find of the trem has these bolts:







The rest of the stuff, I can't make excuses for. From that picture, maybe the gap in the body is dirt, but that's not much better, and you've got the guitar in hand so can presumably make it out better. Pen marks are unacceptable, cavity insulation is messy, looks like a router mistake in the fretboard, neck pocket needs sanding, and the string locks seem installed incorrectly, rotated or something.

Send it back and ask for a refund or a new one.


----------



## throwawayjohn

Thanks for the input. I've emailed Strandberg.

Honestly, I'm not a bad carpenter and tech so I could fix most of these issues myself in a few days which would be quicker and cheaper than the hassle of shipping it off.

I love the guitar and I kinda just wanna sort it out myself but I almost feel like returning it just on principle because again, I should not be having this on a £1700 instrument.


----------



## eloann

A detail worth pointing out: on the Lace equipped Strandbergs (or at least on my gloss trem OS6) the pickup cavities are made with a hump in the middle to better support the alumitones.

If you end up not liking the pickups some routing will be required to swap in a regular depth humbucker.


----------



## J_Mac

Ape Factory said:


> That's pretty shocking actually...I do the same, use 3M blue painter's tape and I never had an issue like that. My back plate seems to fit better too. I'd actually say something about that. It's a satin poly finish, shouldn't be coming up like that.



Yeah thanks man I was a bit surprised too, but she's gonna get more beaten up because I play it a lot, so can't quite find the impetus to complain. I think the lip routing is a bit off, which is what makes it look curved. I'll have a closer look soon. 

I sympathise with people finding niggles with their instruments, and you're right to complain. At the moment I'm just blown away by how the OS6 plays. It is my favourite guitar, so lively and inspiring! I've never played owt like it. Even puts my Custom 24 in the shade. Saying that, I do hope the Korean factory/QC raise their game soon. This won't be my last Strandberg, and I can't see myself forking out for a custom in the near future (first hand anyway).


----------



## BlackStar7

throwawayjohn said:


> There are some areas with a gap between the top and the body



Are there gaps between the fretboard and the neck as well? If you compare the two sections of the fretboard divided in this picture by your middle finger, the top part looks terribly glued on. For the price that's a very disappointing long list of issues.


----------



## throwawayjohn

BlackStar7 said:


> Are there gaps between the fretboard and the neck as well? If you compare the two sections of the fretboard divided in this picture by your middle finger, the top part looks terribly glued on. For the price that's a very disappointing long list of issues.



It's just an anomaly of the photo, thankfully. The fingerboard/neck joining is very well done.

Also some updates: I've decided to go full DIY and just void my warranty, it's a risk but there's a lot I want to change anyway. I feel like if I send it back for return/repair it will just be weeks of hassle for marginal improvement and I'd rather just get my hands dirty and fix it in a few days.

The string locks had a little bit of wiggle room for realigning them, they're satisfactory now. I glued in a chunk of rosewood extracted from another guitar to fill the dent near the nut. I sanded down some scratched areas of the fingerboard that hangs over beyond the nut and re-oiled it to finish.

I'm going to paint a clean black line around the top of the spring cavity for uniform tidiness over the pen marks.

When I unbolted the neck to sand the rough edges on the heel, I found that the bolting job is pretty terrible. They're bolted in at a bad angle and the screws are bent, and two of them have torn unnecessary amounts of wood out of the holes in the neck by rotating at an angle. I'll be filling and redoing this with either thicker threaded screws or by installing some threaded inserts and just using proper bolts. The strange thing is, you can only discover this fault in the construction by voiding the warranty.

After that I'll have to fix the bent strap button by filling and redrilling the hole and redo the wiring, swapping out the bridge pickup for a favourite I have laying around. I'll also put some slightly slanted wooden blocks beneath the pickups so they make hard contact with the body and align with the angle of the strings.


----------



## eugeneelgr

throwawayjohn said:


> It's just an anomaly of the photo, thankfully. The fingerboard/neck joining is very well done.
> 
> Also some updates: I've decided to go full DIY and just void my warranty, it's a risk but there's a lot I want to change anyway. I feel like if I send it back for return/repair it will just be weeks of hassle for marginal improvement and I'd rather just get my hands dirty and fix it in a few days.
> 
> The string locks had a little bit of wiggle room for realigning them, they're satisfactory now. I glued in a chunk of rosewood extracted from another guitar to fill the dent near the nut. I sanded down some scratched areas of the fingerboard that hangs over beyond the nut and re-oiled it to finish.
> 
> I'm going to paint a clean black line around the top of the spring cavity for uniform tidiness over the pen marks.
> 
> When I unbolted the neck to sand the rough edges on the heel, I found that the bolting job is pretty terrible. They're bolted in at a bad angle and the screws are bent, and two of them have torn unnecessary amounts of wood out of the holes in the neck by rotating at an angle. I'll be filling and redoing this with either thicker threaded screws or by installing some threaded inserts and just using proper bolts. The strange thing is, you can only discover this fault in the construction by voiding the warranty.
> 
> After that I'll have to fix the bent strap button by filling and redrilling the hole and redo the wiring, swapping out the bridge pickup for a favourite I have laying around. I'll also put some slightly slanted wooden blocks beneath the pickups so they make hard contact with the body and align with the angle of the strings.



My fretboard has a similar problem to your body/top gluing. There was a short section along mine where the fretboard wasn't flushed with the neck, not due to bad gluing, but to the fretboard edge not being as "right angled".

The rest of the issues, I'm glad you sounded these off so everyone could see and hopefully feedback be given to the korean factory on crucial improvements needed to their processes. I too had a little wiggle with my string locks which needed tightening. And really annoyingly, I had the same issues with my pickups not being parallel to the strings. Way too little foam in the pickup cavity when I unscrewed my pickups to try and rectify it.

If you haven't, I would recommend sounding off these issues to Strandberg.


----------



## raytsh

You should talk to Ola about this. I mailed him regarding the flaws of the paint job of the body of my OS 6 and got a discount for that. That said, I don't have any other glaring issues with my OS. They certainly have to improve their QA though. I'm really curious how the J models will turn out. If there is anything that goes beyond nitpicking, I will try to get my money back for sure.


----------



## throwawayjohn

Another small update: it seems the holes in the body at the neck joint and the holes in the neck do not align when the neck is pulled tightly into the heel, leaving a gap which isn't good for the resonance at all. These will definitely need to be redone.


----------



## remus1710

man... i really want a strandberg... but after following this thread for some months or so... i am questioning myself :|


----------



## raytsh

I don't expect all OS being that way, or maybe some people just don't care or do not notice these flaws, or the ones with flawless (or close to) are not that vocal about it. I guess Strandberg are somewhat aware of possible issues and thus have this return policy in place.


----------



## SpaceDock

i am very surprised, i have an os7 and it is incredible for the price; definitely rivals many high end guitars that i have owned/own


----------



## J_Mac

remus1710 said:


> man... i really want a strandberg... but after following this thread for some months or so... i am questioning myself :|



You won't be disappointed!

And the customer service is very good, if you have any problems Ola deals with them personally.


----------



## BlackStar7

remus1710 said:


> man... i really want a strandberg... but after following this thread for some months or so... i am questioning myself :|



Same. It seems like they're fantastic when they don't have issues, but historically the hit-miss ratio makes me somewhat nervous, especially at their price. Still really want one nonetheless.


----------



## littleredguitars2

just posted a new gear day for myself  check it out!






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/312509-ngd-inevitable.html#post4607993


----------



## Mtol117

Does anyone have a strandberg with BKP Blackhawks?

And does anyone have a white gloss strandberg? I'd love pictures of something like that, still deciding on custom shop color


----------



## StevenC

Allan Marcus has a white Strandberg:


----------



## Mtol117

Will BKP Blackhawks fit on a boden OS7?


----------



## WiseSplinter

Hi guys

Apologies in advance if this information is available somewhere, I just can't seem to find it.

I've been on the MTM waitlist for about 2 years (there were only around, oh, about 100 people ahead of me  ) and I recall there used to be a public document/website detailing the queue and where you are in it. 
Is this still being updated? Is it still public? Can't find it on the website.

I don't really want to bother Ola with an email if I don't have to, I'm sure he's hard at work building guitars.


----------



## StevenC

WiseSplinter said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Apologies in advance if this information is available somewhere, I just can't seem to find it.
> 
> I've been on the MTM waitlist for about 2 years (there were only around, oh, about 100 people ahead of me  ) and I recall there used to be a public document/website detailing the queue and where you are in it.
> Is this still being updated? Is it still public? Can't find it on the website.
> 
> I don't really want to bother Ola with an email if I don't have to, I'm sure he's hard at work building guitars.



The public list hasn't existed for a while. Ola currently updates people by email of their position on the list.


----------



## boogie2

Mtol117 said:


> Will BKP Blackhawks fit on a boden OS7?



Yep. I replaced my EMG 57/66's with Blackhawks. Hated them at first. Let it sit for a bit and picked it up again a month or two ago. Now they sound amazing. Guess they were just "too" different to start with. Coil splits sound great with the Blackhawks too. They sound a little thinner so I had to tweak a bit. Dynamics are much better and the cleans are stellar.

Don't forget that you'll probably need to add a bridge ground wire if your 7 came with actives.


----------



## boogie2

Mtol117 said:


> Will BKP Blackhawks fit on a boden OS7?



PS: The Blackhawks aren't very high output so they are quite sensitive to pickup height. It took me a bit to get them dialed in.


----------



## Mtol117

Thanks lads. 


Does anyone have pics of the new purple Strandbergs? I wanna see what they look like irl before I bite the bullet and get a boden


----------



## jemfloral

There are picture up on the EU website... Not sure why they're not on the US website yet.


----------



## Mtol117

jemfloral said:


> There are picture up on the EU website... Not sure why they're not on the US website yet.



I'm talking about actual pictures

Just asking because the blue on the website is a lighter shade than the blue in pictures, and I want to see if the same is true with the purple


----------



## jemfloral

Ahh, okay. No i haven't seen any pictures of them in the wild yet... sorry for the confusion, mate! Somebody on here does have one of the gloss purple tremolo 6'ers though, I remember them saying that they'd just ordered it. maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## Bdtunn

The purple ones on the lefty run came out a little darker, but man they look good. 
Sorry I can't upload a pic


----------



## eloann

Now that I've tried a 7 string (Schecter KM-7 MK2) and a Strandberg (Boden OS 6 limited gloss / trem) I've come to the conclusion that what I really want is a 7 string Strandberg. Probably a Singularity.

The Schecter found a new owner already - the Boden may have to shortly.


----------



## MiPwnYew

So, I'm way late finding out about the gloss models and they're just about gone from what I can see. Does anyone know if they will be getting more shipments of them even though they mentioned they were a limited edition? 

That purple with maple board is making me want to sell a good chunk of my gear to finance one lol. Although, I'd much prefer to wait for a gloss model without a trem if anyone knows if it's in the cards for the future...


----------



## StevenC

MiPwnYew said:


> So, I'm way late finding out about the gloss models and they're just about gone from what I can see. Does anyone know if they will be getting more shipments of them even though they mentioned they were a limited edition?
> 
> That purple with maple board is making me want to sell a good chunk of my gear to finance one lol. Although, I'd much prefer to wait for a gloss model without a trem if anyone knows if it's in the cards for the future...



They just released glossed quilted blue versions of the whole range today, if you have any interest in that.


----------



## MiPwnYew

StevenC said:


> They just released glossed quilted blue versions of the whole range today, if you have any interest in that.



Ed Yoon had gotten back with me and said they weren't going to be restocking the gloss model with the trem, and offered the glossed quilt version, but I was dying for a maple board I went ahead and ordered a satin version. Still excited!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got bored and slapped some carbon fiber decals on my boden os8. 









If anyone is interested I updated my NGD thread with more pics too: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=312070


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I got bored and slapped some carbon fiber decals on my boden os8.
> If anyone is interested I updated my NGD thread with more pics too: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=312070



Likelikelikelikelikelikelike


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Likelikelikelikelikelikelike


----------



## narad

Ditto. Works great on those big blocky covers.


----------



## Mattykoda

Definitely gives it some character I dig it.


----------



## eugeneelgr

But that will affect the treble response and possibly make the tone warmer than without...


Just kidding haha looks great! #Corksniffing


----------



## marcwormjim

Thankfully, the Boden shape keeps many cork-sniffers from getting close; and they don't know how great it smells.


----------



## marcwormjim

You guys ready to get your grote on?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-NEW-GR...114685?hash=item1a17f57fbd:g:lLkAAOSwRgJXlsqk

Would someone kindly inform this company that their crappy Boden knockoffs are missing the S7 logo?


----------



## Shane Sanders

marcwormjim said:


> You guys ready to get your grote on?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-NEW-GR...114685?hash=item1a17f57fbd:g:lLkAAOSwRgJXlsqk
> 
> Would someone kindly inform this company that their crappy Boden knockoffs are missing the S7 logo?



A total lack of respect for intellectual property! Sad and wrong, imo. They should design their own guitars and have a shred of decency.


----------



## Inceptic

Well if the $300 knock-off doesn't do it for you, here's a $5K copy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcXZxSBjrgE


----------



## ramses

Inceptic said:


> Well if the $300 knock-off doesn't do it for you, here's a $5K copy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcXZxSBjrgE



Doesn't look better than the $300 one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Inceptic said:


> Well if the $300 knock-off doesn't do it for you, here's a $5K copy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcXZxSBjrgE



5K buys me a MTM strandberg or 2 pimped out kiesel VM8s. That dude is  if he thinks people will buy that when they can get custom guitars for that.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> 5K buys me a MTM strandberg



Where are you shopping? Base spec is currently $5300 for MTM, and that's for less than you get from the custom shop or J series. For specs like that, you'll be getting to $6k.

Though, the hardware would likely make up the difference.


----------



## narad

Gene's been building guitars for like 20 years and those are customs. I'm going to stick with strandberg, but honestly think it's a bit disrespectful and ignorant to compare Gene's stuff to cheap knockoffs and not see it for what it is: an established builder trying to push into the ergonomic sector. 

He does do the same lower bout cutaway for resting on your right leg in a classical pose but let's get real: that's about ergonomics. Kudos to Ola for getting it onto a guitar, but if it results in a more comfortable guitar it's not going to be a strandberg-only reserved feature. There's a fair bit of originality with the rest of the shape, and as far as electronics and versatility, he's got a lot going on.

(Haha, Mean Gene's such a terrible guitar branding though!)

btw, this is actually the ~$4k one:


----------



## Ape Factory

Wow I didn't realize Gene was doing ergos now. That man has been making seriously good guitars for a very long time. Always wanted one of his double cut set necks.
http://b3guitars.com/sample-page/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Where are you shopping? Base spec is currently $5300 for MTM, and that's for less than you get from the custom shop or J series. For specs like that, you'll be getting to $6k.
> 
> Though, the hardware would likely make up the difference.



yeah not MTM, I meant custom shop. my bad.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I didn't feel like making a whole NGD thread, but I got my OS6 on Friday and haven't put it down since. I was a little worried about the Endurneck when ordering because I've played primarily Ibanez necks since I started, but it feels great. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## eugeneelgr

marcwormjim said:


> You guys ready to get your grote on?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-NEW-GR...114685?hash=item1a17f57fbd:g:lLkAAOSwRgJXlsqk
> 
> Would someone kindly inform this company that their crappy Boden knockoffs are missing the S7 logo?



Not even gonna lie, that has a more ergonomic bolt on neck joint than original strandbergs 

Also, I think in the guitar industry, people are really quick to judge when a builder jumps on the latest bandwagon(in this case ergo guitars) and builds something remotely similar and inspired to strandbergs. Same case with all the brands building blackmachine inspired stuff as well. But NO ONE ever bats an eyelid when a builder builds a strat or les paul inspired guitar. Sad to say I'm one of these people. After reading Gene's credentials though, gotta say I'm impressed yet guilty for judging him without knowing his background.

Hell, I think Narad would agree with me too that he probably has more luthier-cred than Ola, as much as I love Strandberg.


----------



## StevenC

OS7 Trem


----------



## eugeneelgr

Really, really hoping the tremblock design gets finished eventually...I'm sure with more trem options in their lineup, there's gonna be demand for a high quality, elegant tremblocker.


----------



## revivalmode

How come the blue option of the Boden OS 6 isn't available in Europe?


----------



## J_Mac

revivalmode said:


> How come the blue option of the Boden OS 6 isn't available in Europe?



They are as far as I can see dude:

GuitarGuitar
UK guitar store.

https://strandbergguitars.eu/product/boden-os-6/
3 in stock here \m/


----------



## revivalmode

J_Mac said:


> They are as far as I can see dude:
> 
> GuitarGuitar
> UK guitar store.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.eu/product/boden-os-6/
> 3 in stock here \m/



Oh yeah lol, I saw the one on GuitarGuitar but overlooked that you can order one straight from the European store


----------



## Bdtunn

Has anyone filed their zero fret down or had too?
I can't get my action to sit right and I'm sure this is a major factor.


----------



## Casper777

Bdtunn said:


> Has anyone filed their zero fret down or had too?
> I can't get my action to sit right and I'm sure this is a major factor.



Action is perfect... I don't see why you would need to file the zero fret!! Can get a pretty low action without any buzz on all my Bodens!


----------



## Bdtunn

Casper777 said:


> Action is perfect... I don't see why you would need to file the zero fret!! Can get a pretty low action without any buzz on all my Bodens!




I have another headless and the zero fret is a lot lower. This one sticks up quite a bit. It's got the highest action of my guitars currently.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

The ebony fetishistic here. You guys think there are gonna be important changes in their lineup in the following months apart from the trem models? Im about pull the trigger, and I dont wanna make the typical "My iphone 5 is so cool... oh .... here comes the 6"


----------



## Ape Factory

Bdtunn said:


> Has anyone filed their zero fret down or had too?
> I can't get my action to sit right and I'm sure this is a major factor.



Yes, I had to bring mine down and there have been a few others who've had to do the same on this very forum (on OS models anyway). MUCH better after it was done and it's a relatively quick and painless job in the hands of a qualified tech or luthier.


----------



## Bdtunn

Ape Factory said:


> Yes, I had to bring mine down and there have been a few others who've had to do the same on this very forum (on OS models anyway). MUCH better after it was done and it's a relatively quick and painless job in the hands of a qualified tech or luthier.



Thanks dude! Mines an os and yeah it's high. Glad to know others have done this. It's going in tomorrow and I'll update.


----------



## eugeneelgr

New batch of completed made to measures.


----------



## narad

Custom shop's starting to surpass M2M...


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Custom shop's starting to surpass M2M...



Technically though, they are made by the same group of people? Still don't see where the premium for the starting prices on M2Ms come from. They should charge on options, not so much on the base prices, no? The hashtagged serial number can't be worth that much of an upcharge, can it?


----------



## Thrashman

I had to file down my zero fret as well as it was about 1mm higher than it should have been..


----------



## jemfloral

eugeneelgr said:


> Technically though, they are made by the same group of people? Still don't see where the premium for the starting prices on M2Ms come from. They should charge on options, not so much on the base prices, no? The hashtagged serial number can't be worth that much of an upcharge, can it?



Same thought(s). The base prices on the MTM's are insane now. There's no reason why the base price shouldn't be the same base price as the custom shop. Then charge for the options from there.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Technically though, they are made by the same group of people? Still don't see where the premium for the starting prices on M2Ms come from. They should charge on options, not so much on the base prices, no? The hashtagged serial number can't be worth that much of an upcharge, can it?



I believe the point is to reduce the waiting list, so that most orders can be done through the custom shop. The majority of M2Ms could have been done in the custom shop, so hopefully in future people will go to the custom shop for that stuff instead, leaving M2M orders to be for more crazy things.


----------



## narad

Pretty cool:


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> I believe the point is to reduce the waiting list, so that most orders can be done through the custom shop. The majority of M2Ms could have been done in the custom shop, so hopefully in future people will go to the custom shop for that stuff instead, leaving M2M orders to be for more crazy things.



Yes I was thinking that was the only logical reasoning behind the base prices of the m2ms. Doesn't make sense to screen the orders for crazier specs before allocating a MTM, nor does it make sense either to allocate the m2m status/exclusivity only to builds that cannot be fulfilled by the custom shop.

Or better yet, make the hashtagged serial number/m2m status an option.


----------



## Casper777

what about the Boden J?!

Has anybody got one from the first batch? any experience or feedback from somebody who has played one?


----------



## narad

The close up shots on the boden J special runs on digimart honestly look to be the highest quality strandberg stuff I've seen. Scraped binding on this for example:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Pretty cool:



Not a fan of the weathered or paint splattered look.


----------



## horizontalhold

It's mine. #101


----------



## narad

horizontalhold said:


> It's mine. #101



Nice! What kind of top/finish are you getting to match that?


----------



## horizontalhold

narad said:


> Nice! What kind of top/finish are you getting to match that?



Thanks! Actually, I don't know that looks good on top.
Here is mock-up:


----------



## MiPwnYew

Edited


----------



## narad

horizontalhold said:


> Thanks! Actually, I don't know that looks good on top.
> Here is mock-up:



I don't know about the aesthetic combination but q-filter? cut-off-freq? That's going to be sick! I'm #100, and you're giving me ideas


----------



## horizontalhold

narad said:


> I don't know about the aesthetic combination but q-filter? cut-off-freq? That's going to be sick! I'm #100, and you're giving me ideas



Yes, resonance(Q) and cut-off frequency control is very interesting.
They will be able to find the what I want to tone easily.

#100? Wow! second order?


----------



## narad

horizontalhold said:


> Yes, resonance(Q) and cut-off frequency control is very interesting.
> They will be able to find the what I want to tone easily.
> 
> #100? Wow! second order?



Yea, #60 and #100. #60 was my first time ordering an 8-string, heavily inspired by Tosin's. #100 is more "me" - 7 string, trem, and trying out TT frets for the first time. Very excited about it!


----------



## Bdtunn

Got the zero fret brought down and boom what a difference! 
I also just got a gold screw set I'll be putting on shortly.


----------



## J_Mac

I put up with the first few issues I found on my OS6, but now I have a handful of QC problems. The guitar is ace, but I'm left with a bitter aftertaste after spending £1600. 

- Finish was pulled off around the rear cavity with low tack masking tape, see pic (I always use this when changing pickups, I&#8217;m sure you do too).
- The backplate was nearly impossible to remove as it was so tight.
- The backplate doesn&#8217;t fit flush (see pic).
- One of the backplate screw holes has stripped out already. I have only had the backplate off twice, and I don&#8217;t use much force to re-insert the screws (I guess as the wood is so thin there).
- There is a significant rasied bump on the neck (pictured). Is this a blob of finish or a wood problem?

I have sent email complaints to Strandberg support and GuitarGuitar. I'm hoping for some sort of practical solution. 












Just thought I'd share my story, might be useful for potential 'Berg customers so they know what to look for when buying one. I'll let you know when I get a response.


----------



## narad

I don't know dude... you bought the absolute cheapest one. It's not likely it's going to be flawless. What would be a "practical solution"?


----------



## J_Mac

narad said:


> I don't know dude... you bought the absolute cheapest one. It's not likely it's going to be flawless. What would be a "practical solution"?



Yeah it's Korean made, I understand. But I expected more for the price, would you be happy with these issues? It's the cheapest, but it ain't cheap! Would you be happy with a blobby finish if you bought the cheapest Porsche?  These things are in the same price bracket as MIJ Ibanez and Skervesens and so on. I have those too and they're head and shoulders above Strandberg finish quality. 

Don't get me wrong, I love this thing - it's one of the best guitars I've played. Beats my CU24. That's worth something of course. I'm just struggling to see how the price tag is justified without a better QC system.

A practical solution? Good question dude  no idea, but they've dealt with this sort of problem a few times already so they may have an idea.


----------



## Bdtunn

did you let Strandberg know of these problems yet? 
Mine had a little problem and they hooked me up, and we're happy to help. 
Ed and Ola are great guys to deal with.


----------



## J_Mac

Ed does sound great but I'm in the EU, and yeah I've been in email contact with Ola previously about one of these issues. I've emailed Ola (he has been great with technical advice previously) and GuitarGuitar (where I bought it).


----------



## blacai

narad said:


> I don't know dude... you bought the absolute cheapest one. It's not likely it's going to be flawless. What would be a "practical solution"?



An almost 2k guitar is not a cheap guitar just because the other models cost 4k.


----------



## narad

blacai said:


> An almost 2k guitar is not a cheap guitar just because the other models cost 4k.



I said it was the cheapest - not that it was cheap. But people get bad fretwork and other things on their Misha Jacksons, Skervesens with neck pocket and alignment issues, and I've never played a prestige line that was flawless. My J-custom even has a small notch taken out of the fretboard where it meets the binding.

I think my point is that I have some $5k guitars that are not flawless. But they play flawlessly, as this one seems to. If something comes in grades A, B, and C, do you choose grade C and expect the quality of grade A at 3x the cost?


----------



## blacai

narad said:


> I said it was the cheapest - not that it was cheap. But people get bad fretwork and other things on their Misha Jacksons, Skervesens with neck pocket and alignment issues, and I've never played a prestige line that was flawless. My J-custom even has a small notch taken out of the fretboard where it meets the binding.
> 
> I think my point is that I have some $5k guitars that are not flawless. But they play flawlessly, as this one seems to. If something comes in grades A, B, and C, do you choose grade C and expect the quality of grade A at 3x the cost?



Obviously, but would you accept the backplate's work + painting done in that strandberg?

I mean, I don't check the same way my 500 epiphone and my 2000 mayones


----------



## narad

blacai said:


> Obviously, but would you accept the backplate's work + painting done in that strandberg?
> 
> I mean, I don't check the same way my 500 epiphone and my 2000 mayones



Well exactly -- this is the 500 epiphone of the strandberg lineup.

If it was me, I think I would hope they would be fine with a return for the same model, but I probably wouldn't be bothered by it if they didn't. It's a purely superficial thing, and very very tiny. It's annoying if it left the factory like that, but I imagine it's the result of some shifting due to humidity changes and wood settling after completion. Honestly I'd blame GuitarGuitar for not catching it after it popped up in the UK.

Everyone has their own limit on how much the instrument can deviate from their expectations, but for me, my expectations of a 1600GBP instrument are not particularly high, especially when a good chunk of that is for the strandberg hardware and not related to the build quality.


----------



## J_Mac

Interesting stuff dudes, thanks for the advice & analysis \m/

GuitarGuitar said that since I didn't report it in the first 48 hours then it's non-returnable. I have countered, saying that these are things that certainly are factory defects and just took me a few weeks to notice. Who whips their backplate off on the first day?  anyway, they said their tech would look at it. It's a 50 min drive to my local store, and I'm not optimistic I'll get more than a brush off when I get there. Thing is, I now have BKP's in it. I've also sanded down the backplate. This handful of minor issues weren't really significant as they arose one at a time, if that makes sense? The blob in the finish was only spotted yesterday, which was what tipped the balance from a few narks into 'a bit annoyed'.

I haven't heard from Ola yet, he's a busy man of course. Maybe he can do something to inform the situation. 

I think a swap is out of the question because I've dealt with these narks as I've noticed them, and now they've added up


----------



## eugeneelgr

blacai said:


> Obviously, but would you accept the backplate's work + painting done in that strandberg?
> 
> I mean, I don't check the same way my 500&#8364; epiphone and my 2000&#8364; mayones



I think Ola's getting .... for this because in the industry, the worth of an instrument is often determined by how well it is finished.

However, Strandberg does things a little differently. They direct the resources used to the things that matter more to players, mainly hardware, frets and fretwork, neck profile, neck construction(carbon fibre and other wood fillets).

Yes, QC can be improved, not just in the Korean plant but in Sweden as well(If you don't know my story search my NGD), if Strandberg wants to remain as competitive as it can be. That much I can agree with you. And yes, it's hard not to feel sour when you receive a guitar with flaws at that price point(believe me i know this). But it's probably easier said than done, controlling their manpower and making sure the production quality is at it's best while catering to deadlines and build quota.

I do hope they are able to get their act together though, not because I don't think they build great playing guitars for the money, but because the market values aesthetic perfection.


----------



## J_Mac

eugeneelgr said:


> I think Ola's getting .... for this



I've said it before and I'll keep saying it, Ola is such a friendly, patient and helpful person. I am impressed that he has dealt with every query I have had personally. Hope I haven't come across with bad feeling towards Strandberg. My complaint email to him was merely pointing these issues out and asking for technical advice, rather than 'angry customer demands refund'.



eugeneelgr said:


> They direct the resources used to the things that matter more to players, mainly hardware, frets and fretwork, neck profile, neck construction(carbon fibre and other wood fillets).



This is evident \m/ >_< \m/



eugeneelgr said:


> Yes, QC can be improved, not just in the Korean plant but in Sweden as well(If you don't know my story search my NGD)



Just read that, wow. I almost feel stupid for complaining about my OS! If a few blobs in the finish and screws falling out is par for Strandberg at the moment then I don't feel quite as bad about my narks.



eugeneelgr said:


> if Strandberg wants to remain as competitive as it can be. That much I can agree with you. And yes, it's hard not to feel sour when you receive a guitar with flaws at that price point(believe me i know this). But it's probably easier said than done, controlling their manpower and making sure the production quality is at it's best while catering to deadlines and build quota.
> 
> I do hope they are able to get their act together though, not because I don't think they build great playing guitars for the money, but because the market values aesthetic perfection.



Yeah good point. People want both when you're north of £1000. I'm sure the OS line will be flawless in a couple of years. Despite all these narks I'm still looking to buy another one soon  they are that good.


----------



## eugeneelgr

J_Mac said:


> I've said it before and I'll keep saying it, Ola is such a friendly, patient and helpful person. I am impressed that he has dealt with every query I have had personally. Hope I haven't come across with bad feeling towards Strandberg. My complaint email to him was merely pointing these issues out and asking for technical advice, rather than 'angry customer demands refund'.
> 
> 
> 
> This is evident \m/ >_< \m/
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that, wow. I almost feel stupid for complaining about my OS! If a few blobs in the finish and screws falling out is par for Strandberg at the moment then I don't feel quite as bad about my narks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good point. People want both when you're north of £1000. I'm sure the OS line will be flawless in a couple of years. Despite all these narks I'm still looking to buy another one soon  they are that good.



Haha it's weird, but my screwed up dots actually makes it easier to see them from the top down when im playing. And I had the same issue as you, one of the screwholes for my backplate was completely stripped after removing it twice. Doesn't bother me though, easy fix.

I realised the pics in my NGD thread no longer work, so I uploaded the link in my signature to the entire album.


----------



## J_Mac

Ah sweet yeah, was keen to see those!


----------



## J_Mac

As I thought, GuitarGuitar basically gave me the brush off :/

Ola was so very helpful, offered to fix the guitar if I ship it to Sweden, and to send me some freebies. But I said that would be a bit expensive in terms of cash & time (for both of us) for a small defect like this, so politely declined both offers. (I was a bit disappointed at the time of writing the post but calmed down soon after, and got a lot of perspective from you guys). I asked for a method to remove the blob without damaging the neck, which he did of course. And he insisted on sending me a freebie anyway. What a nice dude!


----------



## blacai

J_Mac said:


> As I thought, GuitarGuitar basically gave me the brush off :/
> 
> Ola was so very helpful, offered to fix the guitar if I ship it to Sweden, and to send me some freebies. But I said that would be a bit expensive in terms of cash & time (for both of us) for a small defect like this, so politely declined both offers. (I was a bit disappointed at the time of writing the post but calmed down soon after, and got a lot of perspective from you guys). I asked for a method to remove the blob without damaging the neck, which he did of course. And he insisted on sending me a freebie anyway. What a nice dude!


 He is a really easy going and good guy. I mailed him a couple of times when I bought mine and he was always very healpful and nice.


----------



## eugeneelgr

J_Mac said:


> As I thought, GuitarGuitar basically gave me the brush off :/
> 
> Ola was so very helpful, offered to fix the guitar if I ship it to Sweden, and to send me some freebies. But I said that would be a bit expensive in terms of cash & time (for both of us) for a small defect like this, so politely declined both offers. (I was a bit disappointed at the time of writing the post but calmed down soon after, and got a lot of perspective from you guys). I asked for a method to remove the blob without damaging the neck, which he did of course. And he insisted on sending me a freebie anyway. What a nice dude!



Didn't surprise me that a dealer brushed you off. Wasn't surprised at Ola being a stellar gentleman and businessman as well. He always stands by his products and genuinely wants to deliver an up-to-standard guitar to his customers.

Really sad about Chris Letchford leaving Strandberg, but Ola was once again a class act about it.


----------



## StevenC

Considering we've got a thread about Chris going to Kiesel, we don't need to talk about it here. Unless you're posting that picture because you want to talk about drama between people who have nothing to do with Strandberg, in which case you should read the title of this thread.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Considering we've got a thread about Chris going to Kiesel, we don't need to talk about it here. Unless you're posting that picture because you want to talk about drama between people who have nothing to do with Strandberg, in which case you should read the title of this thread.



Ah apologies, didn't know there was a thread about that already, my bad!


----------



## J_Mac

StevenC said:


> Considering we've got a thread about Chris going to Kiesel, we don't need to talk about it here. Unless you're posting that picture because you want to talk about drama between people who have nothing to do with Strandberg, in which case you should read the title of this thread.



With the greatest respect I'm not sure what you're getting at here dude, he didn't post any pics and the departure of a Strandberg artist is Strandberg-relevant isn't it? We were talking about how nice Ola is, so he was just adding to the conversation by including that fact.


----------



## StevenC

J_Mac said:


> With the greatest respect I'm not sure what you're getting at here dude, he didn't post any pics and the departure of a Strandberg artist is Strandberg-relevant isn't it? We were talking about how nice Ola is, so he was just adding to the conversation by including that fact.



Eugene edited his post. Originally he had a picture from Jason Richardson's facebook, that can be seen in the Chris Letchford thread, which was possibly about Chris leaving Strandberg and Jeff Kiesel replying.

I'm more than happy to talk about how nice a guy Ola is, and am also really sad about Chris no longer playing Strandbergs, but Kiesel drama is way off topic.


----------



## J_Mac

StevenC said:


> Eugene edited his post. Originally he had a picture from Jason Richardson's facebook, that can be seen in the Chris Letchford thread, which was possibly about Chris leaving Strandberg and Jeff Kiesel replying.
> 
> I'm more than happy to talk about how nice a guy Ola is, and am also really sad about Chris no longer playing Strandbergs, but Kiesel drama is way off topic.



Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh I see. Haha. Makes sense man.


----------



## eugeneelgr

All's good Mac, Steven's a homeboy 

Would like to ask if anyone here owns a boden with the angled backplate? I know the newer M2Ms have it, but I'm not sure if the custom shop or OS range has it. My output jack nut seems to wiggle loose every few days, but if I tighten it a little too much, the signal cuts off.


----------



## J_Mac

eugeneelgr said:


> All's good Mac, Steven's a homeboy
> 
> Would like to ask if anyone here owns a boden with the angled backplate? I know the newer M2Ms have it, but I'm not sure if the custom shop or OS range has it. My output jack nut seems to wiggle loose every few days, but if I tighten it a little too much, the signal cuts off.



Haha sorry to butt in chaps, my bad!

I do get cut-off if I bend the cable to the side, but I get that with a couple of other gtrs too.


----------



## Jonnydelane

Can anyone chime in on the average wait time for the Swedish custom shop strandbergs? I paid back in March and delivery keeps getting pushed back


----------



## eugeneelgr

Jonnydelane said:


> Can anyone chime in on the average wait time for the Swedish custom shop strandbergs? I paid back in March and delivery keeps getting pushed back



What was the original delivery date you were promised?

If you paid in March, that would be about 6 months. Assuming the M2Ms and Custom shop guitars are built at the same speed and in the same production queue, and that the M2M guys are waiting north of a year to get their guitars from the date of payment, then you have quite a bit more to wait. Though this is pure speculation on my part of course. They may have sped up build speeds since my time.


----------



## Jonnydelane

eugeneelgr said:


> What was the original delivery date you were promised?
> 
> If you paid in March, that would be about 6 months. Assuming the M2Ms and Custom shop guitars are built at the same speed and in the same production queue, and that the M2M guys are waiting north of a year to get their guitars from the date of payment, then you have quite a bit more to wait. Though this is pure speculation on my part of course. They may have sped up build speeds since my time.



Well I emailed them in June and ola said it was scheduled to be done at the end of June, that passed so I emailed again a week or two later and was told the guitar was almost done and should ship end of July/start of August. Last update was shippment scheduled for last week so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll either get tracking info soon or it just shows up.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> What was the original delivery date you were promised?
> 
> If you paid in March, that would be about 6 months. Assuming the M2Ms and Custom shop guitars are built at the same speed and in the same production queue, and that the M2M guys are waiting north of a year to get their guitars from the date of payment, then you have quite a bit more to wait. Though this is pure speculation on my part of course. They may have sped up build speeds since my time.



Custom Shop times are supposed to be 3-4 months according to the website. I think a few guys on here have Swedish Custom Shops so they might chime in with their experiences.


----------



## J_Mac

Magnetic backplate for Boden OS6.


----------



## eugeneelgr

J_Mac said:


> Magnetic backplate for Boden OS6.



Mac that looks flipping fantastic. Love how the rosewood complements your black back.


----------



## J_Mac

Cheers dude \m/


----------



## jemfloral

Agreed; great modification JMac!


----------



## littleredguitars2

i gotta throw this out there. i've had my os6 now for like 2 months? and i can't put it down. its truly the most comfortable guitar i've ever played. swapped out the seymour duncs for bare knuckle juggernauts and the tone is now perfect. it resonates like no other instrument i've ever used. 

all that being said, are the custom shop (not the made to measures) guitars really worth about twice the price? spec'd out i actually add about a grand so it'd be about $4.5k. and does it really only take 2-3 months for wait time? 

and lastly, how good is the trem? does it hold its tune well? etc


----------



## boogie2

Anybody out there with the Duncan equipped Boden OS6 have an opinion on the pickups? I've got one on order and was wondering if I should plan on replacing them? I usually like duncans. How do the JB and the Jazz work in this guitar? I'm not usually a metal player but I do like higher output pickups for the increased dynamics they provide.

Thanks,


----------



## J_Mac

boogie2 said:


> Anybody out there with the Duncan equipped Boden OS6 have an opinion on the pickups? I've got one on order and was wondering if I should plan on replacing them? I usually like duncans. How do the JB and the Jazz work in this guitar? I'm not usually a metal player but I do like higher output pickups for the increased dynamics they provide.
> 
> Thanks,



I put BKP Miracle Man set in mine, good for everything IMO. I do a lot of metal and prog. Here's my comparison vid - 

The difference is more apparent when you're infront of an amp. The BKPs are much thicker, a more 'solid' tone IMO. Give us a shout if you do go BKP I can help with wire colours, etc.


----------



## littleredguitars2

hey i did a similar video when i swapped the JBJAZZ for BK juggernauts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJJUSGxzLI


----------



## J_Mac

Nice video man, like your style! The EP sounds ace


----------



## boogie2

Thanks guys. Great playing all around. Seems like the Duncans have a bit more of a high frequency spike than the Bare Knuckles do, and the BKP's are probably a bit less mid-scooped than the Duncans. I'm not sure how that will work with my rig. Most of the pickups I like (Tom Anderson) are already pretty bright. Sounds like it might not be an issue for me. 

Guess I find out when it gets here.

Thanks again!


----------



## littleredguitars2

J_Mac said:


> Nice video man, like your style! The EP sounds ace



many thanks! really appreciate it. i'm in LOVE with this strandberg. its getting a lot of play on the new album i'm writing. 



boogie2 said:


> Thanks guys. Great playing all around. Seems like the Duncans have a bit more of a high frequency spike than the Bare Knuckles do, and the BKP's are probably a bit less mid-scooped than the Duncans. I'm not sure how that will work with my rig. Most of the pickups I like (Tom Anderson) are already pretty bright. Sounds like it might not be an issue for me.
> 
> Guess I find out when it gets here.
> 
> Thanks again!



the seymours are definitely not a bad set at all. but i know what i like and i knew what to expect when swapping to the Juggs. this is a relatively snappy and bright guitar. something to keep in mind when choosing a different set. i see tons of people with different pickups in their bodens. i think as long as you know what you want tonally and what pickups will work for you, the guitar will suit them nicely.


----------



## boogie2

Noted. I swapped the EMGs in my OS7 out for a set of BKP Blackhawks. I really like the pickups but they are a bit bright for that guitar. I played with the caps and dial the tone back a tad and they sound good. I'll try the JB and see where it goes from there.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i'm pretty familiar with a lot of the BK line. i wouldve expected the blackhawks to be a tad bright. which magnet did you use for the bridge? a good alternative to the blackhawks would be the Juggs for sure in terms of style. i havent found a guitar that havent worked well in. from les pauls to strats to Prs mccartys and now my strandberg.


----------



## eugeneelgr

littleredguitars2 said:


> and lastly, how good is the trem? does it hold its tune well? etc



The trem is fantastic. Much more predictable as the pressure needed to push the bar down is more linear compared to Floyds. Very smooth as well. It doesn't have the range of a Floyd however, whether pitching down or up. It holds tuning very, very well, but I do feel myself having to fine tune it just that little more often than a Floyd(I believe this is because in the Floyd, strings are locked down at the bridge). I believe it will last way longer than a Floyd due to it having needle bearings instead of knife edges, and is virtually maintenance free (quoted from Ola himself IIRC).

http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/2010/11/14/world-premiere-for-egs-pro-tremolo/

You can read up a little more here in case I missed anything out. Do note that dual action is no longer a feature on the trem. One of our members has confirmed this with Ola.


----------



## littleredguitars2

I appreciate the feedback. Ive been so wary of trems over the past few years but i know theyd suit my playing. Never was much of a Floyd guy though. 

Anyone with experience on the custom shop stuff? Are they worth the extra money? Or if i wanted a tremmed boden am i best off just getting another OS? Because frankly i can find much of anythinf to complain about on my os6


----------



## jemfloral

littlered,

Yes, there is a step up in terms of finish and woods on the custom shop builds, but if you're happy with the os you've got (I am with mine as well, despite owning a CL7 and Boden 8), I don't see why there should be any justification for the extra ~$2K price jump to go custom shop. I think the custom shop prices have gotten slightly ridiculous in the past year or so.


----------



## boogie2

littleredguitars2 said:


> yeah i'm pretty familiar with a lot of the BK line. i wouldve expected the blackhawks to be a tad bright. which magnet did you use for the bridge? a good alternative to the blackhawks would be the Juggs for sure in terms of style. i havent found a guitar that havent worked well in. from les pauls to strats to Prs mccartys and now my strandberg.



I went with the alnico 5. I really like the pups, but I think they'd probably fare better in a mahogany guitar than the maple/ash combo of the Boden. That being said, they're fine now that I've dialed them in. I like the BK's a lot.


----------



## littleredguitars2

jemfloral said:


> littlered,
> 
> Yes, there is a step up in terms of finish and woods on the custom shop builds, but if you're happy with the os you've got (I am with mine as well, despite owning a CL7 and Boden 8), I don't see why there should be any justification for the extra ~$2K price jump to go custom shop. I think the custom shop prices have gotten slightly ridiculous in the past year or so.



Yeah you make a good point. Having more options is cool. But maybe i should just grab an os trem instead? Solid solid instruments. 



boogie2 said:


> I went with the alnico 5. I really like the pups, but I think they'd probably fare better in a mahogany guitar than the maple/ash combo of the Boden. That being said, they're fine now that I've dialed them in. I like the BK's a lot.



Yah id agree about the mahogany. Id love to have a mahogany boden to compliment my ash boden. I love the smoothness of mahogany tones


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> littlered,
> 
> Yes, there is a step up in terms of finish and woods on the custom shop builds, but if you're happy with the os you've got (I am with mine as well, despite owning a CL7 and Boden 8), I don't see why there should be any justification for the extra ~$2K price jump to go custom shop. I think the custom shop prices have gotten slightly ridiculous in the past year or so.



The custom shop prices aren't too far off a custom Suhr, and judging that they are actually slightly more solid instruments than Suhrs, I think it's fair. 

Any other made to measure/custom shop owners here? Would love to see pictures you've taken of yours!


----------



## littleredguitars2

maybe i can find someone selling a custom shop boden sometime next year around tax time! haha. i've seen a couple people sellin their koabergs on this site. those came out stunning. wish i couldve nabbed one of those


----------



## Jonnydelane

just got this guy in the mail today, plays and sounds amazing. Perpetual black is a lot more opaque than I thought. Which is kind of a bummer to hide a flame maple top like that but other than that I can't complain. On a side note Swedish custom build time ended up being 6 months


----------



## pott

Another Seattle Strandberg! Awesome. Great looking with the black/maple combo.


----------



## littleredguitars2

black maple combo is great. but damn 6 months when they say 2-3?


----------



## eugeneelgr

Jonnydelane said:


> just got this guy in the mail today, plays and sounds amazing. Perpetual black is a lot more opaque than I thought. Which is kind of a bummer to hide a flame maple top like that but other than that I can't complain. On a side note Swedish custom build time ended up being 6 months



Looks amazing! Reminds me of the black ESP MIIs i used to lust for with that black and maple neck/fretboard combo.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Has anyone changed the finish on their strandbergs? I don't want to change colors, but after seeing some of those gloss finish models lately it's made me want a shiny finish lol. I'd be worried trying to sand for prep because I heard the finish is thin and I wouldn't want to accidentally sand through.


----------



## Ape Factory

My Strandberg has started to "shine" in a few places just from playing the guitar. It's a thin poly finish. You could probably micro mesh the surface with a really fine grain, like 3,000 or higher, and it's shine right up. Remove the electronics and bridge and wet sand it with the micro mesh, with plenty of towels handy to absorb any extra water. Rinse the micro mesh regularly while sanding.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i havent considered doing it to mine. some of the gloss finishes look great. some rub me the wrong way. i like the satin blue on mine but i may not like it when mine starts to shine up a bit.


----------



## Thrashman

Anyone stumbld upon a wolf tone in their strandy yet?

I've found one on my OS6 on the 10th fret G-string (F-note, partially on the adjacent E-note) and have been in contact with Ola for a while trying to arrange a meeting to eventually swap the neck out on his recommendation. 

However, he's been silent for a good amount of weeks now and doesn't respond at all so I'm looking at ways to eliminate it, but I'm not sure how?
could swapping pickups change the mass enough to mofe/eliminate it? I've got Laces on there now but have been pondering putting some BKP Mules in for some time.
Other than that, what gives? Some kind of modified fat finger for the end piece by the string clamps or drilling + adding a block of brass or something by the neck heel?

generally I wouldn't be bothered by it since they're usually not that prominent in guitars, but this one is quite bad and in a bad spot since my fingers reside in that area all the time


----------



## Ape Factory

http://www.seymourduncan.com/blog/the-tone-garage/eliminating-wolf-tones



Thrashman said:


> Anyone stumbld upon a wolf tone in their strandy yet?
> 
> I've found one on my OS6 on the 10th fret G-string (F-note, partially on the adjacent E-note) and have been in contact with Ola for a while trying to arrange a meeting to eventually swap the neck out on his recommendation.
> 
> However, he's been silent for a good amount of weeks now and doesn't respond at all so I'm looking at ways to eliminate it, but I'm not sure how?
> could swapping pickups change the mass enough to mofe/eliminate it? I've got Laces on there now but have been pondering putting some BKP Mules in for some time.
> Other than that, what gives? Some kind of modified fat finger for the end piece by the string clamps or drilling + adding a block of brass or something by the neck heel?
> 
> generally I wouldn't be bothered by it since they're usually not that prominent in guitars, but this one is quite bad and in a bad spot since my fingers reside in that area all the time


----------



## Thrashman

^ I've already excluded any exterior factors such as loose parts, pickup height, action and bad strings, I hoped that'd be given 

Thanks though!


----------



## littleredguitars2

i've been playing and researching guitar extensively for almost 14 years and i've NEVER heard the term "wolf tone"


----------



## eugeneelgr

Just out of curiosity, I know the Swedish custom shop doesn't have "hashtagged" serial numbers, but do they have their own serial numbering? How does one tell if it's a Swedish Custom Shop?

Also I know they moved from oiled finishes to a more durable alternative that still gives the same feel and aesthetic as oiled ones, does anyone have any experience on this? First oiled guitar I've owned so I'm quite wary of doing something that may screw up the finish.


----------



## Thrashman

Yeah. MtM models have a number etching on the body whereas the Custom Shop models should have a printed serial on the head...stock...piece... neck...


----------



## narad

I think they're using a satin poly now? 

Oil does take a little maintenance, but I wouldn't worry about screwing it up. When it comes to poly I think of it as an impenetrable shell around the guitar, whereas the oil is more malleable -- you can push it around if you really try, and bits of lint and grime and whatnot can get stuck in there.

That said, I really don't think there's any way to keep tung oil guitars (if that's what Ola's using) clean looking 10-20 years out in the future under heavy play. They just get dirty. I may ask Ola how much it'd cost to send my oil finish M2M back for a poly coat actually.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I think they're using a satin poly now?
> 
> Oil does take a little maintenance, but I wouldn't worry about screwing it up. When it comes to poly I think of it as an impenetrable shell around the guitar, whereas the oil is more malleable -- you can push it around if you really try, and bits of lint and grime and whatnot can get stuck in there.
> 
> That said, I really don't think there's any way to keep tung oil guitars (if that's what Ola's using) clean looking 10-20 years out in the future under heavy play. They just get dirty. I may ask Ola how much it'd cost to send my oil finish M2M back for a poly coat actually.



That sounds good. Let me know how much it is if you do ask him!

I do miss the hassle free maintenance of poly. Literally wipe it down with a wet cloth and again with a dry one. Right now I actually wipe my hands and forearm down before I play it haha.

@Thrashman Yes, I know M2Ms have a number etched on the front. Just checked the strandberg boden webpage. The pic of the back of the "headstock" has "made in sweden" and the serial number etched into the wood.


----------



## Casper777

eugeneelgr said:


> Just out of curiosity, I know the Swedish custom shop doesn't have "hashtagged" serial numbers, but do they have their own serial numbering? How does one tell if it's a Swedish Custom Shop?
> 
> Also I know they moved from oiled finishes to a more durable alternative that still gives the same feel and aesthetic as oiled ones, does anyone have any experience on this? First oiled guitar I've owned so I'm quite wary of doing something that may screw up the finish.



It's written "made in Sweden" on the back of the... headstock of whatever you call the end of the neck


----------



## Thrashman

Ola uses Danish Oil according to himself, but that is essentially a tung oil anyway.. 

Me personally, I like the fact that it's gonna show wear and tear as that makes it personal, but I get it if you don't want your sexy ass quilt/flame/whatever stained top to go blotchy fron your skin rubbing the oil and paint off.


----------



## Jonnydelane

Thrashman said:


> Yeah. MtM models have a number etching on the body whereas the Custom Shop models should have a printed serial on the head...stock...piece... neck...


. The customs shops have a sticker type thing on the back of the neck.


----------



## Jonnydelane

Added a tremol-no and some flush mount strap locks yesterday, the tremol-no clamp sticks out of the cavity a tiny bit but I'm not sure if It will be a problem. It took a while to set it up to where I can't feel it while using the trem but I got it just right now. Only downside is it reduces flutter a little bit. The straploks are pretty slick, very low profile


----------



## J_Mac

Well done being brave installing those things. I'd love a flush set but lack the balls. 

Why do you need a tremol-no?


----------



## marcwormjim

I can't speak for the other guy but, once I got used to the locking functions on Steinberger and Parker trems, I wanted that functionality on all my trems. Ola's trem doesn't have that functionality as part of the design, but allows for an aftermarket product to be implemented.


----------



## littleredguitars2

man. i'm really itching for a strandy with a trem. i kinda wish i went with the trem instead of the hardtail. maybe i just need 2? anybody else do strandbergs little survey from their facebook page today? my only real ending suggestion was that their OS line gets restocked a little quicker.


----------



## eugeneelgr

J_Mac said:


> Well done being brave installing those things. I'd love a flush set but lack the balls.
> 
> Why do you need a tremol-no?



Actually it's the one thing I think the strandberg trem really needs, a more elegant trem blocking device. Suggested this in the survey.



littleredguitars2 said:


> man. i'm really itching for a strandy with a trem. i kinda wish i went with the trem instead of the hardtail. maybe i just need 2? anybody else do strandbergs little survey from their facebook page today? my only real ending suggestion was that their OS line gets restocked a little quicker.



I think they should be working on reducing prices of their OS line, primarily with no figured tops and solid colours(basically features that dont detract from the playability). It will definitely bring more sales to the OS line and also I feel, reduce cannibalising of the custom shop models. Most people would fork out the upcharge for the swedish made customs.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> with no figured tops and solid colours



This seems like a no-brainer. Though the tops have gotten better generally, they could skirt the issue entirely with some nice gloss finishes. I mean personally I always thought Letchford's blue sparkle was the best of his bunch.


----------



## jvms

So, what can you guys tell us about their tremolos? Are they comparable to Original Floyds? Does not being locked in the bridge screw up the tunning? And how difficult is it's setup?


----------



## narad

jvms said:


> So, what can you guys tell us about their tremolos? Are they comparable to Original Floyds? Does not being locked in the bridge screw up the tunning? And how difficult is it's setup?



I haven't played one but it's clearly not comparable to a floyd, as it's a bearing-based design. This means probably no fluttering and less pull in at least one direction.


----------



## eugeneelgr

eugeneelgr said:


> The trem is fantastic. Much more predictable as the pressure needed to push the bar down is more linear compared to Floyds. Very smooth as well. It doesn't have the range of a Floyd however, whether pitching down or up. It holds tuning very, very well, but I do feel myself having to fine tune it just that little more often than a Floyd(I believe this is because in the Floyd, strings are locked down at the bridge). I believe it will last way longer than a Floyd due to it having needle bearings instead of knife edges, and is virtually maintenance free (quoted from Ola himself IIRC).
> 
> http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/2010/11/14/world-premiere-for-egs-pro-tremolo/
> 
> You can read up a little more here in case I missed anything out. Do note that dual action is no longer a feature on the trem. One of our members has confirmed this with Ola.





jvms said:


> So, what can you guys tell us about their tremolos? Are they comparable to Original Floyds? Does not being locked in the bridge screw up the tunning? And how difficult is it's setup?



Gave my thoughts about the trem in a previous reply.

It does have flutter though. And built better than a floyd IMO.

@narad I think they don't want to cheapen the image of the brand and hence went with as many premium upgrades as possible. I haven't played a chambered strandberg, but I think if they stopped chambering and took away the figured top, pickups and brought the price to around 1500USD or less they could become VERY competitive.

Also I think they should come up with standard scale bodens. I've spoken to a few who perhaps haven't tried or are not a fan of fanned guitars who said they wished they had standard scale models.

Probably not economical to cater to so many groups of customers for the OS line so I would probably go as cheap as possible and just retain the features which I feel are the most important : body style(boden), stainless frets and strandberg hardware. Haven't tried the endurneck to comment on it.


----------



## Lemons

Reducing the cost of the OS line should be a priority, I'd be happy with an unchambered solid colour as long as it still had all the other features and the price reflected that


----------



## eugeneelgr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkc-pavu0lw

Anyone seen this? Could have been longer imo. And could have included Per and Paul Masvidal in it as well.. 

@lemons Yes, but not because I feel the OS's don't deliver value for their price, but because it seems contradictory that it's the "budget line" yet they put all these aesthetic upgrades on it that drive price up yet don't really affect playability or tone. They should focus the OS line on delivering the strandberg experience at as low a price point as possible. Just my two cents.


----------



## Lemons

eugeneelgr said:


> Yes, but not because I feel the OS's don't deliver value for their price, but because it seems contradictory that it's the "budget line" yet they put all these aesthetic upgrades on it that drive price up yet don't really affect playability or tone. They should focus the OS line on delivering the strandberg experience at as low a price point as possible. Just my two cents.



I do think that the OS series is over priced, I just don't think that WMI are capable of making a guitar of substantial quality to justify the price tag. That being said and I do get how business works so I can't really blame them for wanting to make a larger profit margin.

However you make a really good point about aesthetic upgrades pushing up the price on a budget instrument, I guess we'll see what they do at the next NAMM.


----------



## boogie2

eugeneelgr said:


> Gave my thoughts about the trem in a previous reply.
> 
> It does have flutter though. And built better than a floyd IMO.
> 
> @narad I think they don't want to cheapen the image of the brand and hence went with as many premium upgrades as possible. I haven't played a chambered strandberg, but I think if they stopped chambering and took away the figured top, pickups and brought the price to around 1500USD or less they could become VERY competitive.
> 
> Also I think they should come up with standard scale bodens. I've spoken to a few who perhaps haven't tried or are not a fan of fanned guitars who said they wished they had standard scale models.
> 
> Probably not economical to cater to so many groups of customers for the OS line so I would probably go as cheap as possible and just retain the features which I feel are the most important : body style(boden), stainless frets and strandberg hardware. Haven't tried the endurneck to comment on it.



So have you looked at the Singularity series? The ones that are $1250, don't have figured tops, have standard scale and frets and solid bodies?


----------



## littleredguitars2

i wouldnt mind a stripped down os line. a glossy solid white or something would look sharp. i dig the chambering. though. i dont know how much mine weighs but damn its like a toothpick. so nice.


----------



## eugeneelgr

boogie2 said:


> So have you looked at the Singularity series? The ones that are $1250, don't have figured tops, have standard scale and frets and solid bodies?



Hmm, don't really enjoy the sarcasm, but perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough as well. I do mean standard/non-signature bodens that ALSO included 6 string and 8 string options. Not everyone wants a swirled, red or 7 string boden.


@littleredguitars I agree, chambering has sort of become a signature dish for strandberg. I often wonder how mine would have been like with chambering, in terms of weight and tone.


----------



## Casper777

A stripped OS version could be cool:

- basswood chambered body
- Gloss solid colors
- 3 piece maple endurneck and rosewood board with regular inlays in place of the luminlays
- nickel frets
- SD pickups 

those could easily be around 1600-1700, so around the 400$ less talked in the survey...


----------



## jemfloral

eugeneelgr said:


> Hmm, don't really enjoy the sarcasm, but perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough as well. I do mean standard/non-signature bodens that ALSO included 6 string and 8 string options. Not everyone wants a swirled, red or 7 string boden.



I don't think he was being _sarcastic_ at all, mate. You said you wished they made standard scale length bodens... so he suggested you look at the Singularity, which is exactly that: a standard scale boden. You hadn't specified that you also wanted a 6- or 8-string, nor that it couldn't be swirled/red. No need to think he was being anything other than helpful. :yes way:

I would love to see some solid coloured bodens as well on the OS line, personally. No need for a standard scale here, but wish that the boden OS7 design was translated to both a 6 and an 8. I'm not as big a fan of the zero-fret being the perpendicular fret on the boden 6 and would much prefer that it was the 9th (or something close to what the CL7/OS7 has for a perpendicular fret). I know that the scale would end up being short on the 8th (just about 26.5") but 25.5"-26.5" is the most comfortable to my hands. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## littleredguitars2

eugeneelgr said:


> Hmm, don't really enjoy the sarcasm, but perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough as well. I do mean standard/non-signature bodens that ALSO included 6 string and 8 string options. Not everyone wants a swirled, red or 7 string boden.
> 
> 
> @littleredguitars I agree, chambering has sort of become a signature dish for strandberg. I often wonder how mine would have been like with chambering, in terms of weight and tone.



Tonally, my os is great. Its so resonant. I feel every note i play and its one if the reasons why its quickly becoming my main instrument. Even over my very high end other guitars like my PRS and gibson


----------



## boogie2

jemfloral said:


> I don't think he was being _sarcastic_ at all, mate. You said you wished they made standard scale length bodens... so he suggested you look at the Singularity, which is exactly that: a standard scale boden. You hadn't specified that you also wanted a 6- or 8-string, nor that it couldn't be swirled/red. No need to think he was being anything other than helpful. :yes way:



Thanks, No sarcasm intended. I was attempting to point out a model that had the features he said he wanted at a price point even lower than what he mentioned. I seem to remember there being a solid color option for it as well.


----------



## littleredguitars2

boogie2 said:


> Thanks, No sarcasm intended. I was attempting to point out a model that had the features he said he wanted at a price point even lower than what he mentioned. I seem to remember there being a solid color option for it as well.



spec wise its definitely limited but its cool that they offer SOMETHING that low-cost. personally though, a lot of those specs keep me from wanting one. but hey, Per is a killer player and deserves the specs he requested. Clearly SOME people are digging the guitar. 

on the topic of sig models, i wish i couldve snagged one of the Plini Models. but i also wish they came with trems. the masvidal boden was really cool too though. but only Plini himself has a trem version of his sig guitar. and lets talk about his custom shop boden. makes me DROOL. here are both.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Probably the least figured flame maple top to ever come out of the custom shop. I've seen better tops on OS models.


----------



## eugeneelgr

boogie2 said:


> Thanks, No sarcasm intended. I was attempting to point out a model that had the features he said he wanted at a price point even lower than what he mentioned. I seem to remember there being a solid color option for it as well.



No beef man, I read too deep into that one.



littleredguitars2 said:


> on the topic of sig models, i wish i couldve snagged one of the Plini Models. but i also wish they came with trems. the masvidal boden was really cool too though. but only Plini himself has a trem version of his sig guitar. and lets talk about his custom shop boden. makes me DROOL. here are both.



Holdsworth's was what made me ask for bronze hardware, but mine actually came out looking more rose gold like Plini's. Love it.



KnightBrolaire said:


> Probably the least figured flame maple top to ever come out of the custom shop. I've seen better tops on OS models.



And it's a made to measure, no less. I think they stain's far too dark perhaps. Narad could probably chime in on staining. Given that made to measures are now around the same price point as private stocks, I do wish they could get more figured wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Paying upwards of 5K$ and getting a top like that would infuriate me if I ordered that guitar. There's no excuses at that price range imo since all the good custom shops can put out really nice tops. Flamed Maple is pretty plentiful so it's not like they can't source good tops from the US or parts of Europe. idk, maybe the customer wanted a flat black top, but then why waste figured maple for it when they could use non figured maple?


----------



## narad

That top was pretty cool before the stain. It didn't have private stock style figure, but it was interesting and had character, suited the body nicely. I tend not to be too judgemental on someone else's custom order -- he could have very well wanted it that way, and of course a dark barely-trans black satin is going to be one of the best finishes for hiding that figure.


----------



## eugeneelgr

I've seen a 7 string varberg previously with a full 24 fret neck across all strings. Not too sure why the owner didn't opt for that on his order as well.

Also, I guess my facebook-stalking skills have some use after all.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Has anyone had any problems with the wood around the nut area? I recently got my OS6 set up with the zero fret lowered a bit and I'm not sure if it was like it before, but I noticed a tiny crack on each side of the thin piece of wood that goes between the nut and the string locks. Not sure if I should be worried about it or not...


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> I've seen a 7 string varberg previously with a full 24 fret neck across all strings. Not too sure why the owner didn't opt for that on his order as well.



I believe this goes into that box of "speculating about someone else's own order preferences" that's probably just better left alone. Like I would personally order it in the way this guy ordered it.


----------



## MiPwnYew

MiPwnYew said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the wood around the nut area? I recently got my OS6 set up with the zero fret lowered a bit and I'm not sure if it was like it before, but I noticed a tiny crack on each side of the thin piece of wood that goes between the nut and the string locks. Not sure if I should be worried about it or not...



Here's a close up. Honestly the crack and the nut looks much worse in the picture than it does in person, but I wonder if the guy that worked on the guitar removed, or tried to remove the nut to work on the zero fret which caused it.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i dont think its gonna affect anything but maybe consider putting a drop of super glue in there to keep it from moving any more


----------



## Thrashman

I bet he tried to remove the nut or scuffed it while filing the zero fret and that caused a crack. It's a tiny piece of wood essentially. I'd just put a dab of superglue on there and forget it personally.


----------



## littleredguitars2

anyone here try a varberg? i see a couple for sale around the net and they really cool but i dont know if they'd be as comfortable as the boden.


----------



## boogie2

littleredguitars2 said:


> spec wise its definitely limited but its cool that they offer SOMETHING that low-cost. personally though, a lot of those specs keep me from wanting one. but hey, Per is a killer player and deserves the specs he requested. Clearly SOME people are digging the guitar.
> 
> on the topic of sig models, i wish i couldve snagged one of the Plini Models. but i also wish they came with trems. the masvidal boden was really cool too though. but only Plini himself has a trem version of his sig guitar. and lets talk about his custom shop boden. makes me DROOL. here are both.



The Plini model is one of my faves (just found out he's playing here in Dallas and tickets are already sold out dammit!  ), although I was a bit disappointed with the Koa tops I saw on some of them. The one in the pics is gorgeous! I just picked up one of the gloss blue quilted OS 6's with the ebony fretboard. I've been using that for more traditional stuff (as opposed to my 7) and really like it a lot. The OS line is a bit pricey, but they do have a bunch of custom parts (extra expense) and mine have all been very good quality instruments. I think they're a decent buy for the money.
A custom shop trem version might be on my wish list after I thin the herd a bit


----------



## littleredguitars2

i hear ya man! i really love my os6 but sometimes i kick myself for not buying a trem version. i'm considering picking up another os with a trem and putting some different pickups in it. i have BK juggernauts in mine now and i'd probably put BK Crawler in the other for some smooooth lead work.

but then again on the other hand i'm also considering just dropping like 3-4 grand on a custom shop line instead just to get it over with. its going to happen sooner or later. i know it. but whether i do it now or later i dont know. 

i REALLY wish i could have gotten a Koaberg from the group run last year. man... those things are spec'd perfectly.


----------



## eugeneelgr

littleredguitars2 said:


> i hear ya man! i really love my os6 but sometimes i kick myself for not buying a trem version.



Unless you need the range of a Floyd, get the trem. It's great. And go custom shop if you can afford it.

Side tracking, I realised that the boden has a small problem, at least for me. Over the past few months, I was getting cut out every now and then when sitting in classical position. I realised last night it was because the guitar output jack was directly at my leg which was pushing the guitar lead upwards. My solution was to reposition the guitar output jack with the "L" extension at the bottom and also to bend the lead a little more inwards to ensure tighter contact. That way the more I push the lead upwards, the more contact it had with the "L" extension. Seemed to solve the problem completely, at least since last night.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Yeah i wish there were some custom shop boden trems floating around. That's why im considering a varberg. The person who recently posted their new custom shop boden trem in black said it took like 6 months. Which by custom shop standards isnt bad at all but more than i wanna wait right now


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> anyone here try a varberg? i see a couple for sale around the net and they really cool but i dont know if they'd be as comfortable as the boden.



Played the original Masvidalien, and it's still probably my favourite guitar I've ever played. Super comfortable, plays great and sounded amazing.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Played the original Masvidalien, and it's still probably my favourite guitar I've ever played. Super comfortable, plays great and sounded amazing.



What pickups in that? The 57/66s?


----------



## StevenC

Yup! Played through a Koch Startrooper and L'eqtique pedals. Amazing.


----------



## BlackStar7

Another custom shop top from a few weeks back that looks like it belongs on an OS. It looks quite nice otherwise, but I'll still never understand how these guys consistently keep putting out $4k guitars with such weak tops....


----------



## narad

Yea, I'd be pissed for $3.5k+. Specs and stain were all well done though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wow that top is sad. Considering you can get 2 vaders or a skervesen with great tops for the price, strandberg really has to up their game imo. The best tops I've seen have been on the japanese bodens.


----------



## Khaerruhl

I tried out a trem version of the 6 string Boden when I went to town last time and I have to say I was impressed with how light a touch you could use with the trem and still get good results. However I did notice that the strings can jump off the actual string saddles with heavy trem use.


----------



## juka

narad said:


> Yea, I'd be pissed for $3.5k+. Specs and stain were all well done though.



Don't get it either 
I mean when you carve a maple top (like PRS does it) there's always a slight chance that you'll have a bad surprise as you carve it down, because you never know exactly how the grain changes underneath the surface. But here we have a plain (unshaped) top, so you exactly get what you see, no hidden "surprise".

And by staining (at least if you know what you're doing, take PRS as an example again) you usually make the stripes or quilt stand out more (not less) 

Don't get me wrong, I really try hard to like strandberg, because it's an extremely innovative concept, but I sometimes ask myself if they really do not know better or just don't care


----------



## narad

I honestly believe they care, but that they just don't think it's so much of a customer priority to get super nice tops. I feel like I had this attitude echoed in my M2M orders. And maybe it isn't a priority for most -- I really don't hear that many M2M customers complaining. It is for me though, so I had to source my own wood.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i've seen some CRAZY good tops on OS models lately. this whole thing has been kinda backwards. heres a couple i've seen on instagram lately that were really nice

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLFINABBFxl/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKiTb84BZ23/


and side note! after much thought i decided to buy myself an OS6 trem in purple/maple to compliment my blue/maple nontrem OS6 instead of going hog wild and buying a custom shop. should have it in a few days. i was looking at a couple custom shop models that The Music Zoo has in stock and they look awesome but they're just a bit too pricey right now even though i could technically do it. my desire for a trem prevailed in the end and i didnt want to go with the varberg. although it looks really cool i'm just partial to the boden aesthetic. 

i've already decided i'll be swapping the pickups out like i did with the blue boden (where i put in black bobbin BK juggernauts). JB/jazz is cool but i'm a bare knuckle guy. i've decided to go with the Crawler pickups. really great set. best of vintage and modern in one package. i think they'll compliment the juggernauts nicely. but i'm wondering what covers/ or bobbins to do. i'm considering the burnt chrome. but not sure what else might work nice with the black hardware and purple body. i dont want to do black covers. every time i get black covers from BK the paint slowly (sometimes quickly) flakes off. what would you guys do?


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I honestly believe they care, but that they just don't think it's so much of a customer priority to get super nice tops. I feel like I had this attitude echoed in my M2M orders. And maybe it isn't a priority for most -- I really don't hear that many M2M customers complaining. It is for me though, so I had to source my own wood.



Thank god you did <3 My only complaint is because I keep mine near my bed, it still keeps me up at night 



Khaerruhl said:


> I tried out a trem version of the 6 string Boden when I went to town last time and I have to say I was impressed with how light a touch you could use with the trem and still get good results. However I did notice that the strings can jump off the actual string saddles with heavy trem use.



Unless you're talking about diving the trem and bending the strings at the same time then yes, it has happened to me before. For normal trem use, the limited diving range actually prevents the strings from getting loose enough to jump out of the saddle.



KnightBrolaire said:


> The best tops I've seen have been on the japanese bodens.



Yea really pretty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This top is damn near on par with some japanese bodens. Unbelievably nice for an OS.


----------



## juka

Stunning top!!!


----------



## littleredguitars2

my new OS6 trem arrived today. not crazy about the top but thats not why i bought it. love the color though and i couldnt find a single thing wrong with it. crazy to say but it feels even lighter than my blue os6. can't wait to throw some new pickups in here, some 10-52 strings and get it set up for Eb and ready to kick ass. 

funny story. after all was said and done i spent more on my non trem version from strandbergs US website shipped from california to me in massachusetts than i did for a trem version ($100 upcharge) shipped from guitarguitar in the UK. AND this new one got here 4 days quicker. like $100 difference haha


----------



## narad

The color + maple is perfect! I'd have been happier if my M2M came out closer to this shade to be honest!


----------



## littleredguitars2

Yeah i really love the color. They were announced like a wrek or two after i bought my blue one and was like ... oh cmon. The neck id say is a little more figured on this one than my blue but the maple top is better on my blue so it all works out


----------



## xzacx

Just got this in today. I'm not really someone who equates the figuring of a top with the quality of a guitar (although I'm not criticizing anyone that does - your money, your preferences). I wouldn't turn my nose up to something that I liked otherwise, but I do think this one is pretty nice, especially for an OS. No filters or anything on this either.


----------



## Ape Factory

I concur, that's a great top!


----------



## Inceptic

xzacx said:


> Just got this in today. I'm not really someone who equates the figuring of a top with the quality of a guitar (although I'm not criticizing anyone that does - your money, your preferences). I wouldn't turn my nose up to something that I liked otherwise, but I do think this one is pretty nice, especially for an OS. No filters or anything on this either.



Is this the purple or blue finish?


----------



## narad

wow! I mean, I guess that's a veneer, but that's the kind of top I want to see from the custom shop / M2M!


----------



## xzacx

Inceptic said:


> Is this the purple or blue finish?


Purple




narad said:


> wow! I mean, I guess that's a veneer, but that's the kind of top I want to see from the custom shop / M2M!


I wouldn't call it a veneer. I can't say for certain, but it looks to be the same thickness top as the Custom Shops I've had (not that those are thick either). I guess it's always easier to look good though when it's not a thick carved top. Either way though, I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i LOVE quilted maple. much more so than flame maple but i really do prefer the satin over the gloss. and these are like HIGH gloss. maybe if it was a solid color gloss i'd be into it more. but i'm glad i went with satin


----------



## laxu

I don't think anyone would complain if they got that quality tops all the time. Other brands seem to do it just fine. Really nice looking guitar.


----------



## littleredguitars2

quick shot of my 2 OS6s.


----------



## Inceptic

xzacx said:


> Purple



Thanks! Looks great now that I'm on my PC!


----------



## jemfloral

I wouldn't call these tops veneers either. They're every bit as thick as all of the other strandbergs that I've had (the original S7's, the Washburns, and the OS's).

Great looking top, Zac! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## narad

Ah, I just always thought they were veneers since the flame tops had more of that "photo flame", 2D vibe, but that's also very common with satin finishes to begin with. And since that's very common at this price range. Add this to another counterpoint when people complain about the Boden OS price "for a Korean made guitar."


----------



## jemfloral

narad said:


> Ah, I just always thought they were veneers since the flame tops had more of that "photo flame", 2D vibe, but that's also very common with satin finishes to begin with. And since that's very common at this price range. Add this to another counterpoint when people complain about the Boden OS price "for a Korean made guitar."



Haha, yeah, if I didn't own an OS7 now i wouldn't have believed it either, but its the real deal!


----------



## eugeneelgr

littleredguitars2 said:


> my new OS6 trem arrived today. not crazy about the top but thats not why i bought it. love the color though and i couldnt find a single thing wrong with it. crazy to say but it feels even lighter than my blue os6. can't wait to throw some new pickups in here, some 10-52 strings and get it set up for Eb and ready to kick ass.
> 
> funny story. after all was said and done i spent more on my non trem version from strandbergs US website shipped from california to me in massachusetts than i did for a trem version ($100 upcharge) shipped from guitarguitar in the UK. AND this new one got here 4 days quicker. like $100 difference haha



Its probably lighter than your OS6 cus of the trem cavity routed. Nice colour and happy NGD!


----------



## littleredguitars2

eugeneelgr said:


> Its probably lighter than your OS6 cus of the trem cavity routed. Nice colour and happy NGD!




yeah i figured but i wasnt sure how heavy the trem hardware would be. seems like practically nothing haha. can't wait to get some new pickups in here and then it will truly kick ass.

i've still got my killer PRS on sale/trade for a custom shop strandy. i'd love to get just about any strandy custom shop as long as its a 6 string haha. but if it just straight sells, i will likely put it a custom order. do something a little special. mahogany body for some smoother tones. koa top if its available. maybe walnut who knows! 

also does anyone else think its ridiculous that strandberg 100$ extra for a 5 way switch instead of a 3 way switch haha.


----------



## J_Mac

Nice axes man. Yeah, tops from the Korean shop aren't SB's strong suit. But at least you get a good thickness of maple, rather than a 0.6mm veneer. I guess that's part of the reason SB's sound so bloody good. 

$100 up charge on the 5 way huh? I suppose it takes more time to wire up, but I'll doubt the technician sees any of that cash! The world domination mod from Skervesen is a similar price, and you get a lot more for your money I think. 

If you're after a customberg, why not sell the two OS6's?


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> also does anyone else think its ridiculous that strandberg 100$ extra for a 5 way switch instead of a 3 way switch haha.



Yes! 5-way master race!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> also does anyone else think its ridiculous that strandberg 100$ extra for a 5 way switch instead of a 3 way switch haha.



That's ridiculous. I'd just buy a guitar with a 3 way then install the 5 way myself lol


----------



## littleredguitars2

J_Mac said:


> If you're after a customberg, why not sell the two OS6's?



i like having more than one haha. i mean honestly, i'm quickly realizing that i'd be happy playing strandbergs ONLY so having a couple different ones with different options makes sense. different pickups especially. i'm in absolutely NO rush to get a custom shop. but i came to realize that while my PRS is wonderful, these guitars just feel so much better.

hell i'd even sell my other two main guitars if there wasn't sentimental attachment (and maybe a little guilt) towards them haha. one is a custom guitar made by Odessa Guitars. beautiful and tons of character but i think its really meant for a different style player than me these days. not to mention it weighs a solid 9 pounds. the other is my late great grandfathers gibson es335. the absolute opposite of a strandberg and the least comfortable guitar i've ever played but i'd be lying if i said it didnt have the best classic rock tone i've ever heard. plus, been in the family for 30 years. so i can't get rid of it.




KnightBrolaire said:


> That's ridiculous. I'd just buy a guitar with a 3 way then install the 5 way myself lol



+1



also, anyone catch this one Bare Knuckle just shared? what a beauty! i was considering putting blackhawks in one of mine but i think they might be too bright? i'm not sure


----------



## MiPwnYew

littleredguitars2 said:


>





Wow, that's an amazing top! 

Funny, when I was ordering I couldn't decide about a trem version or not. I was close to pulling the trigger on a purple/maple trem version, but I decided to play it safe since I had never tried a Strandberg before and I don't particularly use trems much, so I got a blue/maple OS6 (which I love) a little after you and installed Juggs also. I predict a trem version heading my way sometime in the future


----------



## littleredguitars2

the trem is really nice. its VERY sensitive but i think the bridge is really well made and keeps its tuning quite well. and it doesnt feel any different than the non trem when the bar is out of the way


----------



## SpaceDock

Has anyone used any fretboard conditioner on their OS boden? T?he stuff I use has a slight tint to it and I don't want to stain the luminlay.


----------



## Ape Factory

Shouldn't affect the lumenlay. I used bore oil on my other guitar with genuine lumenlay material and it had no affect whatsoever. My OS is a maple board so never used anything on it.


----------



## BlackStar7

Dear god the top on that Bareknuckle one is outrageous....


----------



## narad

Blue one is super nice. Is that OS or custom shop?


----------



## littleredguitars2

narad said:


> Blue one is super nice. Is that OS or custom shop?



heres a close up. looks like it says OS. which is ridiculous


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuVxZM8W8AAKPzk.jpg:large


----------



## littleredguitars2

Now strandberg just reposted that picture saying it was a custom shop. So maybe it is haha i dont know


----------



## J_Mac

SpaceDock said:


> Has anyone used any fretboard conditioner on their OS boden? T?he stuff I use has a slight tint to it and I don't want to stain the luminlay.



I use this: http://musicnomadcare.com/Products/Fretboard-F-ONE-Oil/

All natural tree oils, works great for me. Their cleaning products are good too. Got tired of Jim Dunlop's fake lemon oil.


----------



## J_Mac

littleredguitars2 said:


> while my PRS is wonderful, these guitars just feel so much better.



Totally agree. Sold my CU24 soon after my OS6 landed. 



littleredguitars2 said:


> one is a custom guitar made by Odessa Guitars.



Sounds interesting! Any pics/threads anywhere?


----------



## littleredguitars2

*mod edit: let's stay on topic please guys, if you want to talk about another builder start a thread*


----------



## eugeneelgr

Noob question here, but last night I was choking up on a bend on the high E, at the 15th fret. The note would "skip" a note, which I suspect is due to the string contacting a higher fret? Thing is, this never happened before, so I checked the neck and it looks relatively straight(not as straight as I would like to think it should) to me.

Question is, is a neck supposed/able to be dead straight or am I ocd? And also, I'm living in a tropical climate, in the attic where it can be as hot as 30 degrees celsius in the afternoon. At night, I turn the air-conditioning on and it is around 22 degrees celsius. Is this temperature range safe to display my guitar in, or should I keep it in the case? I suspect that the neck warped a little, not visible enough to the naked eye but enough to cause bends to choke up on as low an action as ours.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lemons

eugeneelgr said:


> Noob question here, but last night I was choking up on a bend on the high E, at the 15th fret. The note would "skip" a note, which I suspect is due to the string contacting a higher fret? Thing is, this never happened before, so I checked the neck and it looks relatively straight(not as straight as I would like to think it should) to me.
> 
> Question is, is a neck supposed/able to be dead straight or am I ocd? And also, I'm living in a tropical climate, in the attic where it can be as hot as 30 degrees celsius in the afternoon. At night, I turn the air-conditioning on and it is around 22 degrees celsius. Is this temperature range safe to display my guitar in, or should I keep it in the case? I suspect that the neck warped a little, not visible enough to the naked eye but enough to cause bends to choke up on as low an action as ours.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Necks don't necessarily need to be dead straight, having a little bit of relief (front bow) is quite common. Those temperatures aren't too hot, however I'm assuming by tropical climate it also gets quite humid in Singapore? If that's the case maybe try a dehumidifier in the room your guitars are stored to keep things in check. As for the actual issue you're having it sounds like it could be a fret that has become unseated and risen slightly, either that or their could be a high spot on the 16th fret that you just never noticed because it sits between the high E and B strings.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Lemons said:


> Necks don't necessarily need to be dead straight, having a little bit of relief (front bow) is quite common. Those temperatures aren't too hot, however I'm assuming by tropical climate it also gets quite humid in Singapore? If that's the case maybe try a dehumidifier in the room your guitars are stored to keep things in check. As for the actual issue you're having it sounds like it could be a fret that has become unseated and risen slightly, either that or their could be a high spot on the 16th fret that you just never noticed because it sits between the high E and B strings.



Thanks for the insights mate. I bend upwards on that fret pretty often, so I'm very sure I would have noticed it. I will take a closer look at whether a fret has become unseated.

Yes it gets pretty humid in my country, but I usually keep all the windows closed in the room I store my guitars, does that help in the tiniest bit?

I did some searching around too, and there's talk that it would be due to the compound radius on mine (16" to 20")?


----------



## Ape Factory

I used to live in a subtropical climate and it'd play havoc on my setup certain times of when there'd be a dramatic change in climate between day and night. I'd mostly keep my windows open and not use the a/c. Tuning would always go out no matter what guitar it was and I'd often have to adjust the truss rod too.

Now as Singapore is very humid going from that extreme to having the a/c on and removing all that moisture, I could see that causing a problem day in, day out for an extended period of time. I'd probably keep your guitars in a case during the day. 

Can't see it being a compound radius thing. I have multiple compound radius guitars and if anything, they're easier to bend up high. Yours isn't a multi scale either (I find those harder to bend cleanly). Def take a hard look at the setup and if that's spot on, check for a high fret. I run about .08" relief on my Strandberg.


----------



## Lemons

eugeneelgr said:


> Thanks for the insights mate. I bend upwards on that fret pretty often, so I'm very sure I would have noticed it. I will take a closer look at whether a fret has become unseated.
> 
> Yes it gets pretty humid in my country, but I usually keep all the windows closed in the room I store my guitars, does that help in the tiniest bit?
> 
> I did some searching around too, and there's talk that it would be due to the compound radius on mine (16" to 20")?



Keeping windows closed won't do too much because the moisture is already in the air, like I said grab a dehumidifier. A compound radius should have the opposite effect to making a bend choke out early, If the problem has only just come up then a loose fret is likely the culprit. Unfortunately even the best guitars aren't safe from the odd loose fret under the right conditions. Fortunately high frets are easy enough to fix so if you're not confident in fixing it yourself a reliable tech should charge a reasonable price for the work.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Thanks so much for the replies guys.

Checked last night, all frets seem to be seated in fully, but the neck has just the tiniest concave bow. I raised the saddle of the high E by half a turn(0.25mm) and it has solved the issue for the 15th fret. I shall run some further tests later on for all the higher frets. I hope raising the saddle didn't just shift the problematic fret upwards. If it does I'd probably take it to a tech for a little truss rod adjustment.

Might grab a dehumidifier this weekend.


----------



## jemfloral

Ran into this issue myself just recently on a Boden 8 i've had for a while. On mine the 14th fret has come unseated in the middle of the neck causing awful buzzing when playing the 13th fret on the B G and D strings, so the plan is to remove it, clean the slot and re-glue in after crimping the tang (or using a new fret altogether) this weekend. Hoping it should be a relatively quick fix. To anyone who's done this before, am I missing anything here?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

checking in because I havn't in a while, but has anyone seen #49? I miss my baby and I'm working on getting it back


----------



## jemfloral

glassmoon0fo said:


> checking in because I havn't in a while, but has anyone seen #49? I miss my baby and I'm working on getting it back



I've been looking for it, but haven't seen anything in my search, glassmoon. I'll let you know if i do find it though!


----------



## Lemons

jemfloral said:


> Ran into this issue myself just recently on a Boden 8 i've had for a while. On mine the 14th fret has come unseated in the middle of the neck causing awful buzzing when playing the 13th fret on the B G and D strings, so the plan is to remove it, clean the slot and re-glue in after crimping the tang (or using a new fret altogether) this weekend. Hoping it should be a relatively quick fix. To anyone who's done this before, am I missing anything here?



Grab a clamp and check if you can press the fret down to seat back in the slot, if that's the case then there's no need to remove the fret completely. You should be able to get away with running some thin super glue into the fret without removing the fret and then just clamping the fret down, after that just clean up the excess glue with a razor blade. This can save you having to level and recrown the fret, It's an easy enough fix just be sure to tape of anywhere you don't want the glue running.


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> Ran into this issue myself just recently on a Boden 8 i've had for a while. On mine the 14th fret has come unseated in the middle of the neck causing awful buzzing when playing the 13th fret on the B G and D strings, so the plan is to remove it, clean the slot and re-glue in after crimping the tang (or using a new fret altogether) this weekend. Hoping it should be a relatively quick fix. To anyone who's done this before, am I missing anything here?



I was under the impression that you've sold all your 8s already. Which one is this?



glassmoon0fo said:


> checking in because I havn't in a while, but has anyone seen #49? I miss my baby and I'm working on getting it back



I remember you searching for it by following the purchase trail. No luck?


----------



## jemfloral

Lemons said:


> Grab a clamp and check if you can press the fret down to seat back in the slot, if that's the case then there's no need to remove the fret completely. You should be able to get away with running some thin super glue into the fret without removing the fret and then just clamping the fret down, after that just clean up the excess glue with a razor blade. This can save you having to level and recrown the fret, It's an easy enough fix just be sure to tape of anywhere you don't want the glue running.



Thanks, Lemons! I'll give it a go this weekend.

eugenelgr, i got nostalgic almost as soon as the last one left and got another, haha. Lightest 8 I've ever picked up. its lighter than the OS7 I have by a fair bit! I'll grab a picture or two this weekend when I've got time in the sunlight.


----------



## laxu

My Boden OS 8 Limited Edition with Lace pickups arrived today. 

It might be going back because I don't feel like I got my money's worth paying 300 euros extra for the quilt maple top, gloss finish and ebony fretboard. The quilt top I got is not great by any means. It seems uneven in figure and has a few what I think might be knots that I don't have on any of my other figured maple tops. Even the back cover is made of two pieces of quilted maple - while a nice touch, at this extra price I kinda want it to be a single piece. Here are a few ....ty pics comparing it to my Kiesel Aries AM7:











Another thing is that the action seems a bit high yet I still have some fret buzz on the first 3 frets on the 8th string. I haven't set it up yet though so it remains to be seen if it requires a turn off the trussrod or if it's something more serious. What concerns me more is that the bridge saddles seem to be raised quite high:






Do you think that is an issue?

There's also a small chip missing in the wood behind the nut and noticeable tooling mark grooves on the nut itself. Was also missing the tool for turning the tuners but thankfully I had a right size allen key because they are not really usable otherwise. Are other headless tuners better in this regard because these barely move with fingers and when they do they go past what I aimed for. Using an allen key they work fine though.

I have 14 days to decide what to do and try out the guitar so at worst I'm out 40 postage. It's alright to play as it is and tonally sound decent (still need to figure out settings as the Lace pickups seem a lot lower gain than my other guitars) but plays nowhere near as well as my Kiesel at the moment.


----------



## J_Mac

I can only share my OS6 experience for comparison. I have tooling or stringing marks on the wood at the headless end, high action out of the factory, misaligned backplate and a blob of finish on the back of the neck. Also a bit of cut off on some high notes. I don't think the Korean factory is up to much in the set up department. Is that where your 8 is from? May need a pro fret job. 

FWIW I prefer imperfect tops, makes the gtr unique and a bit of a 'Raggy Doll' oddball (if you remember that cartoon  wood is part of nature and I like to be reminded of the oddness. If that makes any sense  I dig your open quilt. 

Ola is superb with customer service, so see what he is willing to offer. I settled for a free Strandberg stand (&#8364;50 worth) because despite the flaws I just love the gtr. The stand is cool. And I made my own rosewood backplate. Maybe you can get a partial refund for a setup and a free stand or something. 

Bottom line is, do you still dig it despite the flaws?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

eugene and jem, no such luck so far but I REALLY appreciate you guys' support!


----------



## laxu

J_Mac said:


> Bottom line is, do you still dig it despite the flaws?



I'm still getting to grips with it. I like the ergonomic aspect of it, the only bad thing in that area is the neck heel which is nowhere near as invisible in use as the slanted block heel on my Kiesel AM7. I don't like that it has so limited switching options for pickups even though Strandberg's articles site has a 5-way switch schematic for the Lace pickups. I need to give it a setup and see where that takes me.

I think I would be rather happy with it if it was a 1700-1900 euro guitar but at 2400&#8364; I feel I can be picky about details. For what it's worth the ash back looks great and I wish that they would've not put a top on it at all because the figure of the back looks much better as does the color.

Also is it normal for the side dots to be offset?


----------



## eugeneelgr

glassmoon0fo said:


> eugene and jem, no such luck so far but I REALLY appreciate you guys' support!



I really hope you get it back dude. Your's was one of the more unique strandbergs out of the M2M shop. Loved the gold accents.



laxu said:


> I'm still getting to grips with it. I like the ergonomic aspect of it, the only bad thing in that area is the neck heel which is nowhere near as invisible in use as the slanted block heel on my Kiesel AM7. I don't like that it has so limited switching options for pickups even though Strandberg's articles site has a 5-way switch schematic for the Lace pickups. I need to give it a setup and see where that takes me.
> 
> I think I would be rather happy with it if it was a 1700-1900 euro guitar but at 2400 I feel I can be picky about details. For what it's worth the ash back looks great and I wish that they would've not put a top on it at all because the figure of the back looks much better as does the color.
> 
> Also is it normal for the side dots to be offset?



Firstly, welcome to the club. Secondly, welcome to the club. Thirdly, welcome to the club.  

I agree with the tad oversized heel. And the offset dots(discussed to death already; Click on my gallery in my signature to see what I'm talking about). But the tuners do get looser with time. Took a week for me to break them in. Before that, yes they were rather tough to turn. I think the tuners are great for fine tuning though. Very sensitive to little turns in the dial and because of its design, it's quite easy to make mini-turns.

And since you expressed you didn't like the quilt top, i'll put it out there and say it is pretty weak for a 300 euro upcharge. But let's not discuss whether the guitar as a whole is worth it haha(Trust me on this).

Edit : I'm not sure what you mean by offset side dots, but Ola did do a "compensated" dots feature that was basically side dots that were offset in a parallel fashion to the fretboard, and not perpendicular to the fretboard.


----------



## laxu

eugeneelgr said:


> Edit : I'm not sure what you mean by offset side dots, but Ola did do a "compensated" dots feature that was basically side dots that were offset in a parallel fashion to the fretboard, and not perpendicular to the fretboard.



What I meant was that they are not centered between two frets but rather to the left or right depending on the fret. For example the 12th fret dots are positioned closer to the 11th fret.


----------



## Casper777

laxu said:


> What I meant was that they are not centered between two frets but rather to the left or right depending on the fret. For example the 12th fret dots are positioned closer to the 11th fret.


 
I know what you mean... same on all my strandies and always found it weird! they are aligned with the dot on the fretboard but due to the slant, they look misplaced between the frets...


----------



## jemfloral

The off-center dots on the top of the neck (the side you look at while playing) are actually meant to be like that to account for the multiscale frets, supposedly. I found them a bit weird to begin with but they feel normal to me now.


----------



## jemfloral

not my thing, colour-wise, but interesting that some different OS's are coming out...


----------



## eugeneelgr

laxu said:


> What I meant was that they are not centered between two frets but rather to the left or right depending on the fret. For example the 12th fret dots are positioned closer to the 11th fret.



Yea...pretty much EXACTLY what I described. It's meant to help with viewing multiscale frets from the top.


----------



## narad

jemfloral said:


> not my thing, colour-wise, but interesting that some different OS's are coming out...



Ripping off Tyler's jim-burst I guess? Would have looked great in either color.


----------



## Thrashman




----------



## laxu

Been trying to setup my OS 8. It seems impossible to get the action anywhere near what I got on my Kiesel without getting some buzzing especially on the low strings. I got the strings a bit lower and the guitar plays ok but not great.


----------



## J_Mac

laxu said:


> Been trying to setup my OS 8. It seems impossible to get the action anywhere near what I got on my Kiesel without getting some buzzing especially on the low strings. I got the strings a bit lower and the guitar plays ok but not great.



I've heard a few people getting the zero fret filed down. Not sure if that would help... Saying that, 8 strings need a higher action on that low F#.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anyone that has an OS8 or custom with the lace xbars mind telling me how they sound?


----------



## Thrashman

^^^Might need a fret level to get it where you want it.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Actually, does anyone know why they moved from zero frets to the modular nut? I like the idea of the modular nut since they are easily replaceable. Height adjustable too but I haven't heard anyone really adjusting action at the nut.


----------



## MoonJelly

They moved to the modular nut because it's ....ing cool.


----------



## laxu

Looks like the modular nut uses the same parts as the bridge saddles so easy to replace when worn and removes the need for a separate nut. Also height adjustable.

Are those coming only on the more expensive models or should new Bodens have them as well?


----------



## laxu

KnightBrolaire said:


> anyone that has an OS8 or custom with the lace xbars mind telling me how they sound?



They sound fine to me, but they are noticeably lower gain than most pickups in my guitars. Had to up the gain on nearly all my Axe-Fx 2 patches.


----------



## Inceptic

laxu said:


> Looks like the modular nut uses the same parts as the bridge saddles so easy to replace when worn and removes the need for a separate nut. Also height adjustable.
> 
> Are those coming only on the more expensive models or should new Bodens have them as well?



As far as I know, these are MtM only; I wish they were available across all product lines.


----------



## laxu

Inceptic said:


> As far as I know, these are MtM only; I wish they were available across all product lines.



Probably will be depending on if the cost of the parts is less than the cost of installing a zero fret and nut.


----------



## laxu

Thrashman said:


> ^^^Might need a fret level to get it where you want it.



Which should not be necessary on a guitar this price. I am not looking for some absurdly low action or anything like that, just a reasonable low-ish action without fret buzz. I don't have good measuring tools right now but based on a ruler and eye sight my Kiesel AM7 is around 1.5mm action on the 7th string at the 12th fret while the Strandberg requires 2mm and still has minor fret buzz even with slightly more neck relief.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

laxu said:


> There's also a small chip missing in the wood behind the nut and noticeable tooling mark grooves on the nut itself. Was also missing the tool for turning the tuners but thankfully I had a right size allen key because they are not really usable otherwise. Are other headless tuners better in this regard because these barely move with fingers and when they do they go past what I aimed for. Using an allen key they work fine though.


Hmmm...Strandberg must have changedsomething about their tuners. My USA-made Boden doesn't require a tool of any kind, and the tuners turn easily with my fingers as intended (which is why the little tuner pieces are ridged to give you a better grip).



laxu said:


> I have 14 days to decide what to do and try out the guitar so at worst I'm out 40 postage. It's alright to play as it is and tonally sound decent (still need to figure out settings as the Lace pickups seem a lot lower gain than my other guitars) but plays nowhere near as well as my Kiesel at the moment.


You are comparing a USA-made production model guitar with customizable options versus a cheaper Korean-made production model guitar that just has "limited edition" slapped in the name because of the paintjob. Of course it won't play as good as your Kiesel.


----------



## laxu

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Hmmm...Strandberg must have changedsomething about their tuners. My USA-made Boden doesn't require a tool of any kind, and the tuners turn easily with my fingers as intended (which is why the little tuner pieces are ridged to give you a better grip).



The tuners have a slot for an allen key in the back. I find they are really hard to turn without one and even harder to turn accurately. At least one YouTube review for the Boden OS 7 mentioned that you get a tool for that with the guitar but I didn't get one with mine, just the other tools.



> You are comparing a USA-made production model guitar with customizable options versus a cheaper Korean-made production model guitar that just has "limited edition" slapped in the name because of the paintjob. Of course it won't play as good as your Kiesel.



USA made production model, which after taxes, shipping etc cost me about the same as the Strandberg. That's why I was comparing the two. Whether the Strandberg should be that expensive is another discussion altogether. For the record my Kiesel was not perfect in small details either, but it still plays better and sounds better than the Strandberg. The whole point of the limited edition is you get a quilt top, gloss finish and ebony fretboard so you'd think the quilt top would be much nicer considering the upcharge.

I've decided to send the Strandberg back. I liked many things about it but ultimately the issues with fret buzz and action and how it didn't sound quite as good as some of my other guitars along with the lesser top was enough for me. Not sure about the Endurneck, I didn't feel it helped improve my playing or gave me less fatigue compared to a regular one. I did like the body shape and the way it can be played in several positions rather comfortably.


----------



## StevenC

Varberg 7s are joining the custom shop lineup.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Despite my history with strandberg, if they implemented a modular nut across the board I would end up ordering a Varberg if it meant I could get it with the modular nut.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

StevenC said:


> Varberg 7s are joining the custom shop lineup.


----------



## Ape Factory

laxu said:


> The tuners have a slot for an allen key in the back. I find they are really hard to turn without one and even harder to turn accurately. At least one YouTube review for the Boden OS 7 mentioned that you get a tool for that with the guitar but I didn't get one with mine, just the other tools.
> 
> 
> 
> USA made production model, which after taxes, shipping etc cost me about the same as the Strandberg. That's why I was comparing the two. Whether the Strandberg should be that expensive is another discussion altogether. For the record my Kiesel was not perfect in small details either, but it still plays better and sounds better than the Strandberg. The whole point of the limited edition is you get a quilt top, gloss finish and ebony fretboard so you'd think the quilt top would be much nicer considering the upcharge.
> 
> I've decided to send the Strandberg back. I liked many things about it but ultimately the issues with fret buzz and action and how it didn't sound quite as good as some of my other guitars along with the lesser top was enough for me. Not sure about the Endurneck, I didn't feel it helped improve my playing or gave me less fatigue compared to a regular one. I did like the body shape and the way it can be played in several positions rather comfortably.



I have an OS that came set up with about 1.4mm action and with a light touch, it did not buzz. I never play with a light touch. Turns out the zero fret was too high and that solved the buzzing issues. 

As for a tuning tool, the OS line does not come with a tool for the tuners AFIK. I made my own even though you can use your fingers. Should be some white lithium grease on the tuner threads if you unscrew it all the way. Makes tuning much easier. Otherwise I use this:









I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the guitar you wanted but glad you're sending it back. I think a lot of people get the guitar and despite a few imperfections and less than stellar tops, they keep them which doesn't hold Strandberg accountable. I would not have paid extra for that top had I seen it in advance. 

To me, it's one of the big issues with made to order guitars. Now some shops get it right time and time again when it comes to tops (Kiesel or even the Japanese run guitars) but Strandberg OS and custom shop, not so much. I really like to see the actual guitar before purchase.


----------



## blacai

My Boden OS 7, bought a couple of months ago came with a key to adjust the tuners...
There was a plastic bag with different keys for nut and tuners.


----------



## laxu

Ape Factory said:


> I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the guitar you wanted but glad you're sending it back. I think a lot of people get the guitar and despite a few imperfections and less than stellar tops, they keep them which doesn't hold Strandberg accountable. I would not have paid extra for that top had I seen it in advance.
> 
> To me, it's one of the big issues with made to order guitars. Now some shops get it right time and time again when it comes to tops (Kiesel or even the Japanese run guitars) but Strandberg OS and custom shop, not so much. I really like to see the actual guitar before purchase.



I contacted Strandberg and they offered to find me another OS 8 LE or another model that would match my preferences. I am on the fence about it. On one hand I think the Endurneck is kinda cool feature, but on the other hand I usually don't end up liking guitars with ash bodies that much. I need to play mine a bit more.


----------



## Ape Factory

blacai said:


> My Boden OS 7, bought a couple of months ago came with a key to adjust the tuners...
> There was a plastic bag with different keys for nut and tuners.



Huh. I received a key for the locking nuts and the locking screws for the bridge saddles but not for the tuners. Possibly just an oversight on their part. I have so many allen wrenches anyway, it wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## blacai

Here is what I got with the guitar.




Maybe it is something new... who knows.


----------



## laxu

At least the smallest one is for the Rev 5 hardware with a locking screw for the bridge saddle height adjustable pieces. I got the two small allen keys and one between them that is for bolt holding the saddles in place. Didn't have the big T shape tool.


----------



## blacai

laxu said:


> At least the smallest one is for the Rev 5 hardware with a locking screw for the bridge saddle height adjustable pieces. I got the two small allen keys and one between them that is for bolt holding the saddles in place. Didn't have the big T shape tool.



I have checked again... after looking at the bridge, there are some screws that would not fit with the keys.

I found more keys in the gigbag. They might go out of the plastic bag.
2x "T" Tools
3x allen keys


----------



## littleredguitars2

i put some bare knuckle crawlers in my Boden OS6 trem. GREAT match.


----------



## pott

The Crawlers are, to me, the greatest pickups ever designed. Incredibly versatile, powerful enough but don't get mushy, great dynamics, and a lovely lead AND rhythm voice. Just amazing...

That Boden looks cute as hell in purple!


----------



## littleredguitars2

pott said:


> The Crawlers are, to me, the greatest pickups ever designed. Incredibly versatile, powerful enough but don't get mushy, great dynamics, and a lovely lead AND rhythm voice. Just amazing...
> 
> That Boden looks cute as hell in purple!



yes! too few people give the crawlers credit they deserve. so versatile. so smooth. just brilliant. granted i still love the juggernauts just as much. they compliment eachother quite nicely.


----------



## Inceptic

What's the official hex size for the tuners? My US CS didn't come with one...


----------



## laxu

Inceptic said:


> What's the official hex size for the tuners? My US CS didn't come with one...



6mm seemed to work for me.


----------



## StevenC

https://twitter.com/Leqtique/status/792321780924854273

So, we're getting 6 and 7 hardtail Varbergs


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man if they did an 8 string varberg I would buy that in a hearbeat.


----------



## Ape Factory

blacai said:


> I have checked again... after looking at the bridge, there are some screws that would not fit with the keys.
> 
> I found more keys in the gigbag. They might go out of the plastic bag.
> 2x "T" Tools
> 3x allen keys



Man, I received the two small Allen keys and that was it. No t-handles. I was robbed!


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'd be pretty happy with an OS line varberg


----------



## Inceptic

laxu said:


> 6mm seemed to work for me.



Thanks!


----------



## StevenC




----------



## laxu

The Varberg does absolutely nothing for me. It just looks like a first handmade guitar design somebody would make. I'm sure it's very comfortable to play though but wins no beauty pageants.


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> The Varberg does absolutely nothing for me. It just looks like a first handmade guitar design somebody would make. I'm sure it's very comfortable to play though but wins no beauty pageants.



Yea, multi-layer bodied headless fanned fret guitars are every hobbyist's go-to project  Everyone has an opinion or whatever but just the same, I love that shape with the right specs.


----------



## pott

I find the Varberg gorgeous. But that pickguard is weird-looking to me... It's to classy guitars what leopard-print is to classy clothes  

I also wished they'd make these with a color which shows off the top better but eh... guess that's why I don't work for Strandberg.
Not specific to the Varberg, but while I'm glad these are fanned, having a 0.5" fan with a neutral 0 fret kinda defeats the purpose of the fan, really... Up to half inch benefit in tension on the higher string is not that noticeable at least to me.


----------



## patdavidmusic

laxu said:


> The Varberg does absolutely nothing for me. It just looks like a first handmade guitar design somebody would make. I'm sure it's very comfortable to play though but wins no beauty pageants.



Completely agree, i love the look of the boden and will be getting one in January but this just doesnt quite work for me


----------



## blacai

Varberg looks weird to me...oh no!, that's the same I said time ago with the boden and I own one now


----------



## crackout

I really like the Varberg design. But the pickguard is a showstopper for me.






This is how it should be!

I guess these don't have an arm bevel, right?


----------



## StevenC

Pickguard is easily removable and is only held on by screw that are already there for the selector switch.

There is no arm bevel.


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> Pickguard is easily removable and is only held on by screw that are already there for the selector switch.




Yeah, but isn the guard flush with rest of the top?


----------



## narad

crackout said:


> Yeah, but isn the guard flush with rest of the top?



Don't believe so.


----------



## crackout

narad said:


> Don't believe so.








Okay, it's not flush. But it seems to be too thin if it wasn't recessed, don't you think?


----------



## narad

crackout said:


> Okay, it's not flush. But it seems to be too thin if it wasn't recessed, don't you think?



Nah -- I've had triple ply tele guards that were pretty thin (black white black), and just a single ply of it could be used as a pickguard. Just this being single ply, and with beveled edges, can look quite seamless IMO. I mean, you could see figuring through those original Masvidals.

^^ now that your photo loads, even thinner than I thought. Still, the way that grainline continues I don't think it's routed, or there would be some additional distortion.


----------



## StevenC

The pickguard is not flush and there is no routing. The Masvidalien has a thinner pickguard than others and is more like a a sticker thick enough to stay rigid.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Music zoo has a great looking varberg that i nearly bought. No ugly pickguard


----------



## StevenC

Yeah, up until now pickguards haven't been an option on the CS Varbergs.


----------



## Lemons

Hey guys I just jumped on the Strandberg train!

This one came up for sale locally and I somehow managed to sell another guitar and snag this one whilst on my lunch break. I'll do a full NGD soon but so far I'm really happy with the guitar (even though I'm not really an 8 string player) I was lucky enough find one with and awesome top and not a single build flaw. 

The only issue I'm having is that I'm not crazy about the pickups, the 808x's just sound a little too sterile. I'm not sure I can be bothered to install a ground wire and change out the electronics completely so I was considering picking up an EMG 57-8 & 66-8 set, if anyone else has done the change what did you think of the set?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lemons said:


> Hey guys I just jumped on the Strandberg train!
> 
> This one came up for sale locally and I somehow managed to sell another guitar and snag this one whilst on my lunch break. I'll do a full NGD soon but so far I'm really happy with the guitar (even though I'm not really an 8 string player) I was lucky enough find one with and awesome top and not a single build flaw.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is that I'm not crazy about the pickups, the 808x's just sound a little too sterile. I'm not sure I can be bothered to install a ground wire and change out the electronics completely so I was considering picking up an EMG 57-8 & 66-8 set, if anyone else has done the change what did you think of the set?



The 57/66 set are pretty nice. a little rounder in the low end for the 57 compare to the 808x. Still pretty hot, still gets really nice cleans (I'd say the 808x actually gets better cleans compared to the 66). It's a slightly different eq than the 808x but both are still useable. Rolling off the volume knob slightly will help with either set. I'm actually in the process of selling my strandberg so I can get one with lace pickups just to see if I really like strandberg or not.


----------



## Lemons

KnightBrolaire said:


> The 57/66 set are pretty nice. a little rounder in the low end for the 57 compare to the 808x. Still pretty hot, still gets really nice cleans (I'd say the 808x actually gets better cleans compared to the 66). It's a slightly different eq than the 808x but both are still useable. Rolling off the volume knob slightly will help with either set. I'm actually in the process of selling my strandberg so I can get one with lace pickups just to see if I really like strandberg or not.



I've thought about grabbing a Lace set, seeing as the prevailing word on them is they're great for cleans. Its unfortunate that the OS series don't come with a ground wire pre-installed from the factory. There's a good chance I'll just bite the bullet and install one myself for a passive pickup change some time in the future.


----------



## juka

Contact strandberg support and they will send you a "photo story" how to install a ground wire.
Actually pretty easy and much less invasive than some procedures shown on youtube.


----------



## juka

Very nice guitar, by the way!!!


----------



## Lemons

juka said:


> Contact strandberg support and they will send you a "photo story" how to install a ground wire.
> Actually pretty easy and much less invasive than some procedures shown on youtube.



I'll be honest here, it's less about technical know how (I've done active to passive installs before) I just thought I'd see if I could get away without having to go to the trouble of doing it again.


----------



## laxu

Lemons said:


> I've thought about grabbing a Lace set, seeing as the prevailing word on them is they're great for cleans. Its unfortunate that the OS series don't come with a ground wire pre-installed from the factory. There's a good chance I'll just bite the bullet and install one myself for a passive pickup change some time in the future.



For the record I had a Boden OS 8 with the Lace pickups and while I liked it for cleans I didn't feel they delivered for distortion. I definitely had to turn up the gain compared to my other guitars and just couldn't get it to sound right overdriven even with the massive EQ options of the Axe-Fx 2. I always felt there was something missing from the mids but that could just as well be the ash body because I've had that exact same experience with every ash bodied guitar I've owned (and eventually sold). I just felt I was fighting the guitar whereas my others play like butter.

If you want to go with the Lace pickups maybe try the Deathbar for the bridge pickup.


----------



## juka

Although I have no hands-on experience with the 8 string versions, I'm a huge fan of EMG pickups and the 57/66 set is definitely the pinnacle of their line.

If you don't want to stay with EMG, I would recommend trying Fishman Fluence, which impressed me very much just recently.
But then again you would need a ground wire


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> The pickguard is not flush and there is no routing. The Masvidalien has a thinner pickguard than others and is more like a a sticker thick enough to stay rigid.



Interesting. Thanks for the input!


----------



## MSUspartans777

Anyone own a Washburn Koaberg? I love the aesthetic appeal and I'm looking all over the place for one


----------



## J_Mac

Has anyone thought about rounding off the edges on the Endurneck? It's the only thing that bugs me slightly. Sometimes digs into my poor little delicate thumb 

Haven't got the balls to do it at the moment, but a few beers and who knows...



Lemons said:


> Hey guys I just jumped on the Strandberg train!



Welcome aboard! Nice slab man. Rule is that new guy gets the beers in


----------



## StevenC

MSUspartans777 said:


> Anyone own a Washburn Koaberg? I love the aesthetic appeal and I'm looking all over the place for one



A store near me has a couple of Washburn koa Boden 8s. 







The left and right guitars are Washburn, the middle is my #44. They're in the UK, but I'm sure he could work something out with you.


----------



## MSUspartans777

StevenC said:


> A store near me has a couple of Washburn koa Boden 8s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left and right guitars are Washburn, the middle is my #44. They're in the UK, but I'm sure he could work something out with you.



Wow. Thanks for the heads up. I would love to trade my CL7 for something like that. I have a Washburn CL7. Does that shop have an online presence?


----------



## StevenC

MSUspartans777 said:


> Wow. Thanks for the heads up. I would love to trade my CL7 for something like that. I have a Washburn CL7. Does that shop have an online presence?



They're on facebook as Wire & Wood:

https://www.facebook.com/WIRE-WOOD-267017626667820/?fref=ts&ref=br_tf

Highly recommended.


----------



## MSUspartans777

StevenC said:


> They're on facebook as Wire & Wood:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WIRE-WOOD-267017626667820/?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> 
> Highly recommended.



I appreciate the information. BTW I've drooled over your MTM Strandberg on the main website. Beautiful build.


----------



## StevenC

MSUspartans777 said:


> I appreciate the information. BTW I've drooled over your MTM Strandberg on the main website. Beautiful build.



Happy to help.

Much like everyone else here, I only spec custom guitars to make people jealous.


----------



## Bdtunn

I've decided to send the Strandberg back. I liked many things about it but ultimately the issues with fret buzz and action and how it didn't sound quite as good as some of my other guitars along with the lesser top was enough for me. Not sure about the Endurneck, I didn't feel it helped improve my playing or gave me less fatigue compared to a regular one. I did like the body shape and the way it can be played in several positions rather comfortably.[/QUOTE]


Dang I just had the same issue. Addmittingly I like very low action and every guitar I've had has accommodated that. Except this one I got so much buzz it was unreal! I had the zero fret brought down and a fret level was done. It helped a bit but not enough. I spent a few $'s and a ton of time trying to get it to work. But alas I ended up selling due to it not being just right  was a shame as I really liked it overall. The endurneck is a wonderful innovation.


----------



## laxu

Bdtunn said:


> I've decided to send the Strandberg back. I liked many things about it but ultimately the issues with fret buzz and action and how it didn't sound quite as good as some of my other guitars along with the lesser top was enough for me. Not sure about the Endurneck, I didn't feel it helped improve my playing or gave me less fatigue compared to a regular one. I did like the body shape and the way it can be played in several positions rather comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I just had the same issue. Addmittingly I like very low action and every guitar I've had has accommodated that. Except this one I got so much buzz it was unreal! I had the zero fret brought down and a fret level was done. It helped a bit but not enough. I spent a few $'s and a ton of time trying to get it to work. But alas I ended up selling due to it not being just right  was a shame as I really liked it overall. The endurneck is a wonderful innovation.
Click to expand...


Interesting. I thought a fret level would fix it for sure as that was the only thing I could figure out would be enough as nothing would help beyond raising action at a certain point.

For the record Strandberg was very accommodating when I told them I wanted to send the guitar back and why. They would've helped me pick a guitar that would've looked and played how I liked and if I did would've sent me some goodies (probably a stand and some strings) for the trouble. Choosing a cheaper model with the difference refunded would have also been an option. I decided to look elsewhere and they promptly refunded my purchase. Exemplary service from them! 

With the Boden OS line there are a few things I'd like to see. 

A simple natural edge binding (via masking it before spraying the color) on the top would make it immediately look more "upscale" IMO. It's a simple and relatively inexpensive detail that looks good on a single color finish.
For electronics I would like to see a 5-way switch for the Lace models (as Strandberg's articles show a diagram for that too) and maybe some other pickups as options because the EMGs and Laces are two extremes to me. EMGs are high output with a character of their own whereas Laces have low output and probably allow the guitar to shine thru more. Having something more "regular" like Duncans would be nice.
For body wood I would like to see other options than ash. It looks great visually but I'm never happy with the tone I get, there's always something missing from the mids with every ash guitar I've tried or owned. Alder would be a better choice.
For the neck I would like to see a little bit thinner Endurneck. I felt at least the 8-string version was a tad too chunky at the low frets making it less comfortable to play. Higher frets were fine. I have no idea if this varies from guitar to guitar or not.
Hardware revision that allows easier adjustment of action and intonation. Having to remove the strings from their saddle grooves to do either is quite a bit of work.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ yeah I just couldn't get it too set up where I wanted. I know I am picky but I've played the same action set up for 25+ years. When set up to "normal" it was fine. I had it for long enough that I couldn't return it.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## eugeneelgr

laxu said:


> Hardware revision that allows easier adjustment of action and intonation. Having to remove the strings from their saddle grooves to do either is quite a bit of work.



I think it's pretty elegant in it's design. You can adjust the height for individual strings, which allows you to set it up in greater detail than a floyd. And while to adjust intonation is a little tougher, the trade off is that you get the tuner/saddle assembly anchored very strongly to the baseplate. At least on a gotoh floyd or floyd original, one needs to loosen the string to access the saddle screw as well.


----------



## zerofocus

Leda's Video has been uploaded

love this guys playing


----------



## eugeneelgr

Just a tiny question, has anyone purchased the Strandberg T shirt before? How is the sizing like? Not sure what size I am and they didn't provide a measurement range table of their sizes.


----------



## Ape Factory

They may have size variations by region. I know mine was spot-on in size (for fat Americans). Any time I purchase clothes while overseas in Asia, I have to go up two sizes from what I normally wear but I'm also 6'3 (1.9m) tall. They're synthetic material which is great as they don't shrink and don't fade much but they aren't super high quality material.


----------



## Thrashman

I have a medium sized one

I'm roughly 1.80m 60kg, so skinny figure, and the medium one is like a night gown on me 
I'd fit perfectly in a small

If that helps.


----------



## Thrashman

Also: Does anyone here own a guitar from the swedish custom shop and live in the UK/London?

I'm thinking about placing an order for one in the not too distant future after owning my OS6 for the better part of a year as I finally got to try out a Boden J and realizing it made my OS6 play like a toy in comparison  And I really love my OS6.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Ape Factory said:


> They may have size variations by region. I know mine was spot-on in size (for fat Americans). Any time I purchase clothes while overseas in Asia, I have to go up two sizes from what I normally wear but I'm also 6'3 (1.9m) tall. They're synthetic material which is great as they don't shrink and don't fade much but they aren't super high quality material.





Thrashman said:


> I have a medium sized one
> 
> I'm roughly 1.80m 60kg, so skinny figure, and the medium one is like a night gown on me
> I'd fit perfectly in a small
> 
> If that helps.



Thanks guys, that was actually really helpful. I should probably go for a medium then. I was even thinking of going for large, which is my size in my own country.



Thrashman said:


> Also: Does anyone here own a guitar from the swedish custom shop and live in the UK/London?
> 
> I'm thinking about placing an order for one in the not too distant future after owning my OS6 for the better part of a year as I finally got to try out a Boden J and realizing it made my OS6 play like a toy in comparison  And I really love my OS6.



I played the OS6s and Boden Js when I was in Japan recently. OS6s were ok, but attention to detail was falling short a little. Boden Js were built really well. Both could not beat my M2M though(which are built by the same team as the custom shop models you want in Sweden hence I used it as a comparison). The boden Js were close though. It's wierd seeing a gloss strandberg too. But I kinda dig it cus your picking arm gets more friction when you rest it over the contour, which with the matte/oil finishes i feel make our arm slide off.


----------



## Mwoit

Yes, I own a M2M and live in Scotland. It's a banger.

I've not played any of the OS models and I played one in Japan in 2014 which I can't recall. It was probably an imported one from the US. It was nice.

The one thing I'll say about this guitar compared to any other guitar is how vibrant and loud it sounds unplugged. Crazy resonance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about either selling my OS8 or just making a new body for it. The top is so mediocre but I really like the scale length and the neck.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Mwoit said:


> Yes, I own a M2M and live in Scotland. It's a banger.
> 
> I've not played any of the OS models and I played one in Japan in 2014 which I can't recall. It was probably an imported one from the US. It was nice.
> 
> The one thing I'll say about this guitar compared to any other guitar is how vibrant and loud it sounds unplugged. Crazy resonance.



LOVE your green beast! Looking forward to more vids on your youtube channel


----------



## jemfloral

As promised eugeneelgr, a quick family shot (sans any photo skills, or time spent trying to get it to look good)


----------



## StevenC

Survey results are out:


----------



## narad

So ideally the new Boden OS will come with SD JB/Jazz for $1200, and you can pay for it via financing. People want hats more than they want a boden bass or limited run specs. In the next poll please ask for the participants' ages so I can verify that they're all high schoolers.


----------



## StevenC

As much as I need a Strandberg keychain and hat, I'd way prefer a Boden Bass.


----------



## marcwormjim

As big a fan as I am of Ola and Ed Yoon, they've been leading me by a carrot for almost four years, now:

2013 NAMM: Play Holdsworth's Boden, and am sold. Ola tells me the wait-list timeframe for his guitars; with the implication being that my best option would appear once Jim Lewis starts producing US models. No trem model planned yet, though.

2014 NAMM: Yeah; that didn't go so well. Wait until the Washburn-made models enter production, including the trem-equipped Masvidalien, plus other cool stuff coming out of Astral EXR.

2015 NAMM: Yeah; that didn't go so well. We have the OS line launching, but a trem-model won't be released until after summer. No; this one here isn't for sale. Yeah; if Seymour Duncan isn't your thing, wait for the LACE-equipped models. Also, the Masvidal OS's have all been sold. No; we're not making any more.

2016 NAMM: We're launching a Japanese line that will be really expensive to export, but we'll do limited batches of similarly-spec'd OS models, including some with ebony board, lace pickups, and trem. You may want to wait for those.

November, 2016: We can't say what will be announced at 2017 NAMM, but we think you'll like it. In the meantime, you can buy two different guitars and then swap necks to get one with the specs you're looking for. Actually, we won't get any more of those back in-stock until February, after the NAMM announcements.

That's what I get for being picky. Let's hope these surveys produce cool things.


----------



## crackout

More affordable? The OS line already lacks in the worksmanship department.
This won't end well.


----------



## pott

Simplifying the wood selection would cut down on prices, though of course, not as much as hardware changes and manufacturing place.

For example, worse maple tops hidden with solid finishes. Or even, use Mahogany for the top instead of maple. Or not use birdseye for the neck.

I'd love to buy an OS6 or OS7 with Duncans and a solid finish, so long as it sounds as good as the current models; these guitar's resonance are fantastic and translates into a huge amplified sound (at least my Washberg does).


----------



## juka

narad said:


> So ideally the new Boden OS will come with SD JB/Jazz for $1200, and you can pay for it via financing. People want hats more than they want a boden bass or limited run specs. In the next poll please ask for the participants' ages so I can verify that they're all high schoolers.



Exactly my thoughts after seeing the results 

I took part in the poll, because I really like strandberg guitars and wanted to contribute to the evolvement of a great brand, but obviously the few sensible inputs were overruled by a bunch of complete **** 

I hope Ola doesn't take these "results" too serious! I mean, keychains and hats...?! Come on.


----------



## Fiction

Merchandise was the least picked option btw, just incase you guys were mixing up the 2 greens.


----------



## narad

Fiction said:


> Merchandise was the least picked option btw, just incase you guys were mixing up the 2 greens.



Ah yea, I am. Suggestion for next survey: use all primary colors before splitting into multiple shades of one


----------



## eugeneelgr

As much as I voted for the OS line to become even more affordable, I do dislike the idea of them becoming the Epiphone to my M2M. Some dude at the jamming studio 2 weeks ago told me "Aw man cool Strandberg OS6!" I smiled and thanked him, but cringed inside. I fondly miss the days when this thread was all about discussing M2M builds and new innovations by Ola, but happy nonetheless to see how far this brand has come in 6 years.

I do hope those who voted for cheaper prices were logical enough to vote for solid finishes rather than a see-through finish on a figured top.


----------



## pott

I think that was the entire point, to most I hope.

What matters to me in a Strandberg are:
* The Endurneck
* The lightweight
* The very loud and resonant sound
* The stainless steel frets

I wouldn't consider an OS right now. My Washberg doesn't play as well as I'd like ANY guitar to play, much less a $4k one. The M2M I played was terrible build quality wise (sounded real pretty though). But I would be ok playing an OS for $1.2k if it had a solid finish (less potential for finish screw-ups), Duncans, and didn't make Promises on birdseye or general timber quality.

The 0.5" fan on the 6 is virtually useless, and it's not much better on the 7... Wish they'd improve that too.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> As much as I voted for the OS line to become even more affordable, I do dislike the idea of them becoming the Epiphone to my M2M. Some dude at the jamming studio 2 weeks ago told me "Aw man cool Strandberg OS6!" I smiled and thanked him, but cringed inside. I fondly miss the days when this thread was all about discussing M2M builds and new innovations by Ola, but happy nonetheless to see how far this brand has come in 6 years.



Come on man! You've got a cool guitar and you're annoyed that someone mistook it for a slightly different cool guitar? And if you're so worried about that, why wouldn't you explain it to him and spread the knowledge?


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Come on man! You've got a cool guitar and you're annoyed that someone mistook it for a slightly different cool guitar? And if you're so worried about that, why wouldn't you explain it to him and spread the knowledge?



Haha I absolutely nerded out when he asked more about it. He wasn't interested  Told me he still didn't understand why such a big price difference between M2Ms and OSs... 

I'm really happy the brand's going places though. Couldn't be happier at the success and exposure they have achieved so far.

And dude, please, more pics and videos of your sweet axe on instagram! I stalk your profile every few days to see that few pictures and vids of #44 

@pott which m2m did you play man?! What was bad about it? Genuine question not hating


----------



## pott

eugeneelgr said:


> Haha I absolutely nerded out when he asked more about it. He wasn't interested  Told me he still didn't understand why such a big price difference between M2Ms and OSs...
> 
> I'm really happy the brand's going places though. Couldn't be happier at the success and exposure they have achieved so far.
> 
> And dude, please, more pics and videos of your sweet axe on instagram! I stalk your profile every few days to see that few pictures and vids of #44
> 
> @pott which m2m did you play man?! What was bad about it? Genuine question not hating



I don't recall the #. But the neck was a rollercoaster, had glue marks all over the neck join (it's a neck thru)... It really sounded really, really good. And the setup wasn't at all what I like, which makes it really to hard to do a full pros vs. cons list. But honestly I would have been very disappointed to get this out of the box. The owner sorted it out with Strandberg, so this isn't a call out against the builder, but nonetheless, it left me an impression.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> I do hope those who voted for cheaper prices were logical enough to vote for solid finishes rather than a see-through finish on a figured top.



See-through finishes on ash can be very cool. 



pott said:


> The 0.5" fan on the 6 is virtually useless, and it's not much better on the 7... Wish they'd improve that too.



Honestly I like that they do such a modest default fan on 6s. On a 6, I just want the punchiness of 25.5 on the bass side and the sweeter LP-like highs on the treble side. If it was me I'd go 24.5-25.5, so this is close to what I'd look for, where as all prog metal people would probably think 25.5-26.5 is something to strive for (and it's not IMO). Leave that for the 7s.


----------



## Thrashman

The 0.5" fan is far from useless. It's actually a great fan in my humble opinion and I am happy with the feel and timbre of it however subtle it may be to some.


Also @pott: Not to piss on your party, but you making bold claims without being able to produce any evidence or even the number of the build/describe the guitar makes said claims pretty useless.
Then again, it wouldn't be the first time someone did that.


----------



## pott

You're correct; I provided all the justification I had (would it have been any different if I had the guitar#? Why?). You're free to believe whatever. I have a Washberg where the sole issue was the nut (now replaced); build-quality wise it's absolutely flawless. I just can't seem to get it to play how I want. Compared to that the M2M was a worse guitar (edit: build-quality wise). That thinner endurneck was real nice though...


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> See-through finishes on ash can be very cool.



I agree. I actually thought the back of the purple Limited Edition Boden OS 8 I had looked much better than the front. Ah ash, why you gotta look so good and sound so disappointing to me...

I do agree that the frets could be more fanned. I'd probably chop off .5" from the high string scale for all models.


----------



## Thrashman

Saying something is objectively worse because it wasn't set up to your taste isn't really fair, but you are entitled to your own opinion 


OnT: Anyone here got a pau ferro neck on theirs? I am looking to get one on my next Boden 6 instead of maple/roasted maple and because I'm a fan of rosewood necks, but was wondering if anyone on here might have an opinion on it.


----------



## pott

Thrashman said:


> Saying something is objectively worse because it wasn't set up to your taste isn't really fair, but you are entitled to your own opinion
> 
> 
> OnT: Anyone here got a pau ferro neck on theirs? I am looking to get one on my next Boden 6 instead of maple/roasted maple and because I'm a fan of rosewood necks, but was wondering if anyone on here might have an opinion on it.



You misunderstood me; what I meant was that I didn't include the setup into the comparison as it was so different from my own, but that instead I would concentrate only on the objective parts of the guitars, which is the build quality.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> See-through finishes on ash can be very cool.



I think I understood the survey wrong : Forgot see-thru finishes can happen without a figured top haha. I'm all for see thru finishes then. I think a solid finish like flat white or 80's neon colours would be pretty cool for a budget option too. Side note : Really really looking forward to your koa 7 build bro!!



pott said:


> You misunderstood me; what I meant was that I didn't include the setup into the comparison as it was so different from my own, but that instead I would concentrate only on the objective parts of the guitars, which is the build quality.



That's definitely fair enough to judge based on build quality alone. I'm really curious which M2M this is. Do you remember what kind of top it was? Did it have a trem? Multiscale?

I'm honestly not surprised though. ELQ on here felt his early lefty build was inferior to Suhr's build quality. And the Washburn shop has alot of experience, more so even than Ola, especially for his earlier builds.

I can vouch that their current quality(M2M) is stellar. Much better than the OS line and better than the J series. QC for some of the nitty gritty details though..could be improved. Construction is more polished than my Suhr modern. LOVE how tightly coupled the bolt on joints are.



Thrashman said:


> OnT: Anyone here got a pau ferro neck on theirs? I am looking to get one on my next Boden 6 instead of maple/roasted maple and because I'm a fan of rosewood necks, but was wondering if anyone on here might have an opinion on it.



Just ask Reb Beach or listen to him play. It will be expensive though. I remember it being quite a hefty upcharge when I was speccing my suhr 7 years ago. I LOVE the rosewood neck on mine. Love the look, the feel and how it resonates in my hands. Fat assed tone as well with humbuckers but if coil tapped has a very full and clear tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just ordered another 8 string from musiczoo, will post pics when I get it.


----------



## patdavidmusic

I don't know how to share the video, but on Ola's facebook page he just installed and demo-ed a new version of the new tremolo, with variable bar height updated knife edge design for fluttering / smoother use, you can also adjust the stiffness or smoothness of how the tremolo reacts,


and finally i've noticed a big price drop on boden os 7 and os 8 guitars, maybe a new model coming?


----------



## blacai

patdavidmusic said:


> I don't know how to share the video, but on Ola's facebook page he just installed and demo-ed a new version of the new tremolo, with variable bar height updated knife edge design for fluttering / smoother use, you can also adjust the stiffness or smoothness of how the tremolo reacts,
> 
> 
> and finally i've noticed a big price drop on boden os 7 and os 8 guitars, maybe a new model coming?



here it is  
https://www.facebook.com/ostrandberg/videos/10154080850633240/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jerW9Npzb_o


----------



## laxu

patdavidmusic said:


> and finally i've noticed a big price drop on boden os 7 and os 8 guitars, maybe a new model coming?



You are right. Now the Boden OS seems like a better deal to me. Almost tempted to get another one if it would be better than the one I had.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

of course they drop prices right after I buy a limited edition OS8 
*EDIT*: just saw that the LE prices are the same but the OS8 is like 300$ cheaper now.


----------



## blacai

laxu said:


> You are right. Now the Boden OS seems like a better deal to me. Almost tempted to get another one if it would be better than the one I had.



Drop price for some stock models with red finish but not much more.
Maybe they just want to clean before a new batch.

New model is already known, the varberg. I don't think they release something new for boden OS.


----------



## marcwormjim

Im disappointed that the needle-bearings have been replaced with knife-edges, for the sake of restoring what was essentially a novelty-feature - Seems like a step backward. But we'll see how different the two designs actually feel and perform, with regard to tuning stability.

Also note that Ola himself used some picks as a trem-block when setting it up - A simple fixed-mode/tremel-no lever as a feature has yet to be implemented or even addressed in any of the hardware revisions, and I'm not alone in wishing otherwise. I feel such functionalities should be prioritized over whether it flutters like a Floyd Rose - It's not as if those who know what they like about their Floyd Rose-equipped guitars have waiting to trade them in for a Boden OS.

From a production-standpoint, I get that the hardware is expensive-enough already; and that baby-steps have been and are being taken toward achieving what Ola feels are the ideal goals, while not ignoring the practical aspect of minimizing proprietary parts. But these guitars are _already_ priced in a range crowded with high-end, non-Korean instruments, and I doubt this new hardware is going to result in lower prices. I suspect the market for the next run of OS-models is going to remain limited to those who are already fans of the brand and who have two grand budgeted specifically for a Strandberg; and not those on the fence between a Boden and a new Suhr/Kiesel/Vigier, etc.

That said, I still intend to purchase one, and hope the new rosewood regulations are finally enough to encourage a new standard fingerboard wood option for the OS line. Here's hoping for other options, as well (HSH pickups or OS with true-temperament upcharge, anyone?).


----------



## patdavidmusic

KnightBrolaire said:


> of course they drop prices right after I buy a limited edition OS8
> *EDIT*: just saw that the LE prices are the same but the OS8 is like 300$ cheaper now.



which model did you get?
i really wanted a gloss blue os 6 with maple board but they all got snapped up sadly


----------



## patdavidmusic

marcwormjim said:


> Im disappointed that the needle-bearings have been replaced with knife-edges, for the sake of restoring what was essentially a novelty-feature - Seems like a step backward. But we'll see how different the two designs actually feel and perform, with regard to tuning stability.
> 
> Also note that Ola himself used some picks as a trem-block when setting it up - A simple fixed-mode/tremel-no lever as a feature has yet to be implemented or even addressed in any of the hardware revisions, and I'm not alone in wishing otherwise. I feel such functionalities should be prioritized over whether it flutters like a Floyd Rose - It's not as if those who know what they like about their Floyd Rose-equipped guitars have waiting to trade them in for a Boden OS.
> 
> From a production-standpoint, I get that the hardware is expensive-enough already; and that baby-steps have been and are being taken toward achieving what Ola feels are the ideal goals, while not ignoring the practical aspect of minimizing proprietary parts. But these guitars are _already_ priced in a range crowded with high-end, non-Korean instruments, and I doubt this new hardware is going to result in lower prices. I suspect the market for the next run of OS-models is going to remain limited to those who are already fans of the brand and who have two grand budgeted specifically for a Strandberg; and not those on the fence between a Boden and a new Suhr/Kiesel/Vigier, etc.
> 
> That said, I still intend to purchase one, and hope the new rosewood regulations are finally enough to encourage a new standard fingerboard wood option for the OS line. Here's hoping for other options, as well (HSH pickups or OS with true-temperament upcharge, anyone?).



The price is still so high but i understand there must be so many little things not known to the public, custom hardware, smaller batch orders etc

in Oz they are pricey, but there's nothing else quite like it,
Rather than true-temperament i'd love gloss models across the range $100 more of something


----------



## KnightBrolaire

patdavidmusic said:


> which model did you get?
> i really wanted a gloss blue os 6 with maple board but they all got snapped up sadly



I got a blue OS8 LE with the x-bar pickups. I really like the x-bars so far, more than I did the 57/66 combo I threw in my other strandberg. The top is pretty meh (was hoping for an LE model they'd at least source some better tops ffs) but I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## patdavidmusic

KnightBrolaire said:


> I got a blue OS8 LE with the x-bar pickups. I really like the x-bars so far, more than I did the 57/66 combo I threw in my other strandberg. The top is pretty meh (was hoping for an LE model they'd at least source some better tops ffs) but I think this one is a keeper.



sorry to hear about the top buddy, i really hoped they look at least half like the one's on the website


----------



## KnightBrolaire

patdavidmusic said:


> sorry to hear about the top buddy, i really hoped they look at least half like the one's on the website



It's not a bad top but considering how good of tops other companies can source for guitars that cost less than 2k$ there's really no excuse. Especially since they're charging 200$ extra for the quilted top and ebony fretboard. 
I'm not entirely happy with the top but the guitar itself is excellent. 
here's the NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4677590#post4677590


----------



## narad

Really they should just start using veneer tops like practically everything that's built in Korea, so people stop comparing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Really they should just start using veneer tops like practically everything that's built in Korea, so people stop comparing.



I'd be totally fine with a maple cap with a good quilted or flamed veneer like PRS does. the mark holcomb se models I've seen have better tops than a lot of the OS LEs I've seen floating around.


----------



## Rook

My first strandberg, number 6, was far from perfect, but my second, 55, was much better.

Wouldn't judge based on an old one, but saying that, the newer M2M's definitely have more of a handmade feel than like a PRS or something. It's good though, no flaws to speak of.


----------



## laxu

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's not a bad top but considering how good of tops other companies can source for guitars that cost less than 2k$ there's really no excuse. Especially since they're charging 200$ extra for the quilted top and ebony fretboard.
> I'm not entirely happy with the top but the guitar itself is excellent.
> here's the NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4677590#post4677590



That is a lot like the LE I had. In some pictures that looks like it barely counts as a quilt top and the way they do the finish is not that good for bringing out the figure either.

I'd rather see them going with something else as the ash backs on these look much nicer with that color.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

laxu said:


> That is a lot like the LE I had. In some pictures that looks like it barely counts as a quilt top and the way they do the finish is not that good for bringing out the figure either.
> 
> I'd rather see them going with something else as the ash backs on these look much nicer with that color.



yeah it's a pretty half assed quilt compared to the stuff I can buy around here. I bought a piece of quilted maple for 90$ and got about 4 tops worth of wood (I'd get even more if I was doing a 6 mm top vs a 13 mm). 
This is a 19 mm top.


----------



## eugeneelgr

marcwormjim said:


> Im disappointed that the needle-bearings have been replaced with knife-edges, for the sake of restoring what was essentially a novelty-feature - Seems like a step backward. But we'll see how different the two designs actually feel and perform, with regard to tuning stability.
> 
> Also note that Ola himself used some picks as a trem-block when setting it up - A simple fixed-mode/tremel-no lever as a feature has yet to be implemented or even addressed in any of the hardware revisions, and I'm not alone in wishing otherwise. I feel such functionalities should be prioritized over whether it flutters like a Floyd Rose - It's not as if those who know what they like about their Floyd Rose-equipped guitars have waiting to trade them in for a Boden OS.
> 
> From a production-standpoint, I get that the hardware is expensive-enough already; and that baby-steps have been and are being taken toward achieving what Ola feels are the ideal goals, while not ignoring the practical aspect of minimizing proprietary parts. But these guitars are _already_ priced in a range crowded with high-end, non-Korean instruments, and I doubt this new hardware is going to result in lower prices. I suspect the market for the next run of OS-models is going to remain limited to those who are already fans of the brand and who have two grand budgeted specifically for a Strandberg; and not those on the fence between a Boden and a new Suhr/Kiesel/Vigier, etc.
> 
> That said, I still intend to purchase one, and hope the new rosewood regulations are finally enough to encourage a new standard fingerboard wood option for the OS line. Here's hoping for other options, as well (HSH pickups or OS with true-temperament upcharge, anyone?).



I felt the same way when I found out they were going back to knife-edges. Even Ola mentioned himself that the needle bearings are almost impossible to wear out. To me the current amount of flutter available on the trem is enough. And I think as cool as the multiple stiffness settings are, most players probably get used to the standard feel or find a single setting and stick to it. I own a Suhr with a Gotoh trem, which is really high quality, but the strandberg one just feels so much smoother and more robust. Trem operation feels very linear too.

I do hope they still provide parts support for the needle trems for existing users. With knife edges though, range could increase, which is a good thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

well the GAS has struck- found this one for a great price and I couldn't resist. Guess I'm going to be poor for a while lol.




going to strip the emgs and throw in the deathbar/xbar combo.


----------



## DandHcostoms

Does anyone know if I can get an Os with out it being fanned fret? I've tried a couple small fans and its not my thing I want just a 25.5" scale 20" radius, from looking on ola website its seems like id have to have one custom made.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DandHcostoms said:


> Does anyone know if I can get an Os with out it being fanned fret? I've tried a couple small fans and its not my thing I want just a 25.5" scale 20" radius, from looking on ola website its seems like id have to have one custom made.



The singularity models come as regular scales. Also quite a bit cheaper than an OS.


----------



## Casper777

Seems like most of guitars are out of stock on the European website...Is something cooking for 2017? related to the online survey about new OS and Custom shop wishes??That would be nice... Something is telling me I need a 4th Boden in my life LOL


----------



## littleredguitars2

well i assumed that was why they have a sale on a bunch of in stock stuff. clearing old inventory to make room for new models


----------



## DandHcostoms

KnightBrolaire said:


> The singularity models come as regular scales. Also quite a bit cheaper than an OS.



bahhh but only red swirl..... i may have to just suck it up and try the fanned fret again or just order a custom


----------



## juka

Did you already see Ola's Fishman Fluence install videos on his FB page?

Maybe a hint for a new pickup option?
At least if he finally figures out where to put the battery  

Don't get me wrong, I like Ola and the guitars he builts, but thats exactly the impression I got from him when I ordered an OS7 last year and had to return it.

Does an hour long video on installing a set of Fluence Modern pickups on his own OS7L, just to find out at the very end that there is no space on the Lace-equipped model for either the battery pack or a 9V battery 

Very entertaining! A must see!


----------



## marcwormjim

For the record, the Boden body is hollow-enough to allow room for a ton of components - It's just optimal placement and routing for a battery cover that Ola, being the guitar's designer, won't commit to until after serious contemplation. I agree, though, that that video and the one where he can't get the knife-edge out of the new production-trem contain some funny "outtakes."


----------



## StevenC

marcwormjim said:


> For the record, the Boden body is hollow-enough to allow room for a ton of components



No it isn't. The OS line, like most modern Bodens are routed with a series of hollow channels, not large "swimming pool" routes by any means. It's not as simple as opening a whole in the back somewhere, or stuffing more into the control cavity.


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> No it isn't. The OS line, like most modern Bodens are routed with a series of hollow channels, not large "swimming pool" routes by any means.



Is there a photo of these routs somewhere?


----------



## eugeneelgr

crackout said:


> Is there a photo of these routs somewhere?




















From the Strandberg Facebook page.


----------



## patdavidmusic

News from the Strandberg newsletter

*NAMM Preview 2017*

We're in heads down preparation mode for the Winter NAMM Show in Anaheim, CA, which is coming up on January 19-22, 2017. Some of the things you should be looking out for are:

- in booth appearances/demonstrations by Plini, Per Nilsson, Paul Masvidal, Yvette Young, Sarah Longfield, Beyond Creation, Gustavo Assis-Brasil, Adam Rafowitz and many more!
- production Varberg guitars: 6-string fixed bridge, tremolo bridge
and 7-string options
- new and updated artist signature models
- 7-string tremolo models
- our brand new "Classic" line: affordable solidbody models with serious power!
- neckthrough Custom Shop options
- and much more!
We are also proud to be a sponsor of http://www.gruvgear.com/gruvlive/ which will also feature live .strandberg* appearances and giveaways


----------



## patdavidmusic

Rest of the newsletter can be found here:
http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f55b7bd2b1815abefca8702fc&id=a854759093

Personally I'm excited about the seven string tremolo boden os,
and the possibility of new the cheaper "classic" line


----------



## blacai

I don't know... but reading about "- our brand new "Classic" line: affordable solidbody models with serious power!" I just don't like it.

Boden OS was already the "affordable" line. I just hope they don't focus too much in that direction forgetting the high end models.


----------



## narad

blacai said:


> I don't know... but reading about "- our brand new "Classic" line: affordable solidbody models with serious power!" I just don't like it.
> 
> Boden OS was already the "affordable" line. I just hope they don't focus too much in that direction forgetting the high end models.



Unfortunately that's what everyone voted for in the survey. I don't like it, but they're just listening to their polling of the market.


----------



## patdavidmusic

blacai said:


> I don't know... but reading about "- our brand new "Classic" line: affordable solidbody models with serious power!" I just don't like it.
> 
> Boden OS was already the "affordable" line. I just hope they don't focus too much in that direction forgetting the high end models.



i hear now what you're saying i read that line out line, it just doesn't sound right.

I'm thinking no name pickups, no multiscale, solid color, sort of design


----------



## jemfloral

patdavidmusic said:


> i hear now what you're saying i read that line out line, it just doesn't sound right.
> 
> I'm thinking no name pickups, no multiscale, solid color, sort of design



I'm assuming they'll be solid colours, generic straight pickups, front route pickguard, fanned non-stainless frets, and they'll be made in the Chinese factory same as Per's signature.


----------



## ThePIGI King

narad said:


> Unfortunately that's what everyone voted for in the survey. I don't like it, but they're just listening to their polling of the market.



I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm being genuine. But why do some of you believe an even more affordable line is a bad thing? So the pickups will be non-name brand, no maple veneer, not SS frets. How is that a "bad" option for people on a more limited budget? And how do you all think it will effect the Custom Shop and M2M?

I'm eager to see the more affordable line, but now I'm equally eager to see what you all think the downsides of this are.


----------



## blacai

Ola will have to delegate to others in order to run the business.

He can say there is no impact on quality building, just budget components/options. Nice to say, hard to believe. 

Strandberg reaching more potential consumers, increases demand. So, unless he gives this new "affordable" line a queue of 2-3 months for building, I don't see how he can achieve and keep the quality on the production like now to satisfy all the new buyers

Increasing batch orders in the Korean factory? A new "Chinese" one?



ThePIGI King said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm being genuine. But why do some of you believe an even more affordable line is a bad thing? So the pickups will be non-name brand, no maple veneer, not SS frets. How is that a "bad" option for people on a more limited budget? And how do you all think it will effect the Custom Shop and M2M?
> 
> I'm eager to see the more affordable line, but now I'm equally eager to see what you all think the downsides of this are.


----------



## narad

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm being genuine. But why do some of you believe an even more affordable line is a bad thing? So the pickups will be non-name brand, no maple veneer, not SS frets. How is that a "bad" option for people on a more limited budget? And how do you all think it will effect the Custom Shop and M2M?
> 
> I'm eager to see the more affordable line, but now I'm equally eager to see what you all think the downsides of this are.



It's not a bad thing, but there are a finite amount of resources. You put more time into a more affordable line, you have to neglect the people on the opposite side a little more. Honestly I think the OS line + solid finishes is about as cheap as anyone would want. 

Maybe some kid wants a $600 strandberg for his first guitar, but I guess I don't entirely understand the point of catering to that market. Epiphone and Ibanez can give a decent product at that price range because of economies of scale. Ola will likely not be able to, and so will always be a few hundred dollars more, to which a bunch of whiners will say, "Why is it a couple hundred more! That's too much for a Korean/Chinese made guitar!" which we already observed many, many times in this thread. People don't want a cheaper boden...they primarily seem to want the same boden, cheaper. But besides solid color finishes, I can't imagine any way that would happen. Maybe they could also give richlite boards a try.

Meanwhile I can attest that between a .strandberg* M2M and a Padalka order going on concurrently, the M2M process needs some streamlining, especially as it pertains to wood selection. Options filter in slowly, with billets at the suppliers, all different lighting, all different angles. Some raw cuts, some with alcohol, some bookmatched, some not. 

With Padalka he just sends you a couple options laid out with the template of your guitar over it. Same camera, same lighting, exactly as it's going to be cut. It also wouldn't hurt to have a Padalka-style album for each build that is updated regularly. That guy is just so on top of things.

So yea, more effort investing into managing a super low cost version of the guitar means any revision to the CS/M2M lines being lower priority.


----------



## laxu

I would be fine with a more affordable line, if the cost cutting is mainly done with solid finishes (no need for fancy woods) and possibly worse pickups. The Lace and EMG options aren't exactly great so if pickup price was a smaller portion of the price getting some custom aftermarkets would be a good upgrade. The figured tops are also pretty lacklustre most of the time so just having no top or a plain top would be fine.

That said, I fear the affordable line will still be fairly expensive. I felt the roughly 1700 euros they were selling the remnants of the Boden OS line for a bit earlier was more in line what the guitars should cost in the first place rather than the 2000&#8364;+.

With solid finishes they will most likely default to what I consider the "generic Korean guitar color palette" of blue, red, black and natural you will find from lots of other vendors rather than pick something a bit more interesting.

I really don't want to see pickguards on them, they don't look good to me on the body design.


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> I felt the roughly 1700 euros they were selling the remnants of the Boden OS line for a bit earlier was more in line what the guitars should cost in the first place rather than the 2000+.



_Remnants_?


----------



## marcwormjim

I'm the odd man-out for finding the prospect of the "Classic" line potentially more appealing than the limited options and high price of the OS line:

-The current "chambering" route posted above is a step down from the semi-hollow designs I was sold on a few years ago. If the new line indeed features a swimming pool-route under a pickguard, it'll be closer to semihollow than the meager series of lines routed near the upper arm-bout. The other models will still be there for those who don't find this aesthetically pleasing.

- The premium feature of the veneers on the OS line has been a subject of ridicule, leaning toward minimal figuring.

- You can't please everyone, but limiting pickup options to either SD or Lace Alumitones is largely resulting in OS owners replacing and reselling them. Putting OEM pickups in $1k+ models is a concession to the fact that players who already know what pickups they like are just going to put them in, anyway.

I feel a lower-cost line dispensing with the pretenses of these premium features do more good than bad for the brand. Unfortunately, I'm expecting the changes to include low-quality nickel frets and possibly a minimal or nonexistent Endurneck profile, as well. Then again, maybe the neck profile has been a sticking point for potential buyers who just want to rock the Boden shape. I think Chris Letchford can attest to that.


----------



## Lemons

People keep saying veneer which is incorrect, the OS series has a figured top on it. That's the reason they've been lackluster in terms of aesthetics. 

If the Classic series is bought down in price by;
-ditching any "figured" woods
-no chambering
-solid finishes (lets them use crappy looking 3-4 piece bodies, which if ever seen may cause a riot) 
-Generic super cheap non-slanted pickups
-Remove carbon fibre laminates
-opt for something like a 3pc maple neck (it'll still be plenty stable)

I'm sure all those things would reduce the price significantly without impacting on the playability or the special "Standberg features" like multiscale, stainless steel frets, Endurneck, and their own high quality hardware. 

I don't know about you guys but I'd buy the .... out of that a somewhat lower price point to the regular OS series. Would it be super cheap? Well no. Would it be a much more competitive price in comparison to other brands in the same bracket like the Orsmby GTR series? Probably.


----------



## eloann

I'm just about ready to let my OS6 trem go but since there are features I really like about it maybe a classic would be up my alley... depending on which specs they keep or not and what price it lands


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> _Remnants_?



Perhaps the wrong word as English isn't my first language. Probably what was left of the current batch they had.


----------



## laxu

Lemons said:


> People keep saying veneer which is incorrect, the OS series has a figured top on it. That's the reason they've been lackluster in terms of aesthetics.



I don't think that is a very good reason though as they could have specced higher grade or more consistent tops without significant change in cost. That said, I would be just as fine with a veneer as with the finishes the guitars have it is not very obvious.

Otherwise I totally agree with the changes you mentioned. I felt the Boden OS 8 I had had a pretty beefy neck that I doubt would have any stability issues even without the carbon fiber laminates.

I would probably prefer transparent finishes over solid as the back on the Limited Edition I had actually looked really really nice in the purple color, much nicer than the top. Still, with good color choices solid would be fine too. The refinished seafoam green sold on this forum recently looked pretty nice.


----------



## littleredguitars2

eloann said:


> I'm just about ready to let my OS6 trem go but since there are features I really like about it maybe a classic would be up my alley... depending on which specs they keep or not and what price it lands



i'll take it off your hands if you're just lookin to get rid of it


----------



## yellowv

The top on my OS is pretty lackluster ;-)


----------



## StevenC

yellowv said:


> The top on my OS is pretty lackluster ;-)



"Joey Tribbiani was abysmal."


----------



## jvms

StevenC said:


> "Joey Tribbiani was abysmal."



Can we please get the like button back?


----------



## jemfloral

narad said:


> _Remnants_?



I think he means the recent "discount" they put on some Boden OS models... which really just appeared to be an attempt to clean house of the *red* Bodens since they seem to be the least desired of the colourways. They dropped those red ones down to around 1700-ish.


----------



## laxu

jemfloral said:


> I think he means the recent "discount" they put on some Boden OS models... which really just appeared to be an attempt to clean house of the *red* Bodens since they seem to be the least desired of the colourways. They dropped those red ones down to around 1700-ish.



They were selling all the non-LE Boden OS models for that as far as I could see. Interesting if the red ones were the least desired, I always thought either the black or natural would be it.


----------



## kevdes93

Grabbing one of the limited gloss blue ones Monday! I wouldn't spend 2200 on one I don't think but for 1750 I figure why not.


----------



## Lemons

yellowv said:


> The top on my OS is pretty lackluster ;-)



Oh don't worry, My OS8 a few pages back has an awesome top. But overall they seem to be pretty low quality figure wise.


----------



## littleredguitars2

the top on my boden os isnt great either but it doesnt stop me from loving it. it looks okay in some lights but for the most part its lackluster.


----------



## eugeneelgr

This top is abysmal.

+1 to what Narad says. Or maybe give customers the option of shipping without pickups so they can put their own in. IMO the market Ola is aiming at with the classic line is just too saturated with (cheaper?) options and his guitars are already a niche product/"acquired taste" in the whole industry. "People don't want a cheaper boden...they primarily seem to want the same boden, cheaper." = quote of the week. I think the poll question was a little ambiguous for the customers and for Strandberg to understand customers wanted the OS to be a few hundred cheaper. Or...perhaps it can't be done and thats why strandberg is going for a whole new line?

@marcwormjim what makes you think swimming pool chambers are better than line chambers? Also strandbergs were never intended to be semi-hollow, but chambered. IMO, a top over a big swimming pool route feels unsturdy, like the top could just be bashed in. Feedback could be a problem as well?


----------



## marcwormjim

I was referring to a hypothesized *pickguard* on the "Classic" line having a mass-production swimming pool route under it, and how that'd make the guitar more hollow than the current chambering. I didn't mean to suggest that the Boden series was ever intended to be marketed as semihollow - Just that the chambering details and descriptions on the drawing board at one arbitrary point in the past were more to my liking, and more dramatic than the current routed slots. I don't subscribe to tonewood or inherently superior/inferior "semihollow tone" claims, as much as I just like to see weight relieved in the guitar body wherever wood can be spared. I was spitballing on the pros and cons of the "Classic" line-speculation. Whatever comes out, I'll likely want it - Didn't intend to make any strong claims in my speculation, so much as ramble about what I'd personally and hypothetically appreciate in a lower-cost line vs what I've seen in the OS line.


----------



## narad

I'll only point out that a bunch of boutique les paul-y builders use those row-style chambers. It makes a very discernible difference in sound vs. solid, so I wouldn't necessarily knock it unless you wanted an extremely airy sound.

Actually Gustavsson got a ton of flak when some guy ran his through an x-ray to reveal that. Of course, this wasn't flak because it's bad, it was flak because all the guys were weighing their guitars and thinking "7.8 lbs! The perfect LP weight!", as we know mahogany that weighs 7.8 lbs on a finished LP creates god-tone. So they were upset the guitars might not be made of magically light mahogany.


----------



## patdavidmusic

I'm certainly intrigued about the classic series but I'm set on a boden os, my challenge is deciding between a 6 or a 7 string.

The dealer in OZ has a stunning 6 for sale now. I'd have to order from the new batch of tremolo 7s, sight unseen, 

I know it's such a silly thing, but for 3k in Oz I wish I could see it first


----------



## narad

New Strandberg "Private Stock" run:











What this means? I'm not sure, but:
1.) neck-thru bodens available from some non-M2M means, though I suspect >= M2M prices.
2.) it's now very easy to select your desired boden stain color by circling the desired shade on the spectrum of PS bodens.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> 2.) it's now very easy to select your desired boden stain color by circling the desired shade on the spectrum of PS bodens.



But I don't like any of those purples.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not a fan of the fades going that direction. Works better if it goes from bottom to top or vice versa imo.


----------



## patdavidmusic

KnightBrolaire said:


> not a fan of the fades going that direction. Works better if it goes from bottom to top or vice versa imo.



I agree!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Finally some quality quilt maple befitting of the "made to measure" level of dough..


----------



## Lemons

patdavidmusic said:


> I'm certainly intrigued about the classic series but I'm set on a boden os, my challenge is deciding between a 6 or a 7 string.
> 
> The dealer in OZ has a stunning 6 for sale now. I'd have to order from the new batch of tremolo 7s, sight unseen,
> 
> I know it's such a silly thing, but for 3k in Oz I wish I could see it first



Message the dealer and ask for a pic of it, if they aren't willing to send one then obviously they don't want $3000 that badly.


----------



## laxu

Those look great but will probably be really damn expensive. I calculated the price for a M2M Strandberg 8 at one point and it would have cost me probably about 2000 euros more than the Skervesen Shoggie I ended up ordering.

What does aspen wood sound like?


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> I calculated the price for a M2M Strandberg 8 at one point and it would have cost me probably about 2000 euros more than the Skervesen Shoggie I ended up ordering.



Yea, but.... you know...


----------



## patdavidmusic

Lemons said:


> Message the dealer and ask for a pic of it, if they aren't willing to send one then obviously they don't want $3000 that badly.



It's all good, it's simply because it comes straight from the Korean factory 

But I'll ask &#128522;


----------



## eugeneelgr

laxu said:


> Those look great but will probably be really damn expensive. I calculated the price for a M2M Strandberg 8 at one point and it would have cost me probably about 2000 euros more than the Skervesen Shoggie I ended up ordering.
> 
> What does aspen wood sound like?



No idea, can't be that bad if it has Holdsworth's stamp of approval.

I can still fathom if people want to debate the prices of the OS line and custom shop. But when it gets to the Made to measure line, there's really no point. Don't get me wrong, one made to measure for myself is probably all the cash I'm willing to part with(the current prices are really hard to swallow especially when the custom shop options are increasing as times goes). But do you see people debating the prices of say...a koenigsegg? 

There will always be willing buyers. IF you can't justify it, don't buy it. No one's forcing you. And sure as hell, Ola's not gonna reduce prices of M2Ms for more people to afford it. That's why he started the custom shop line. M2Ms are strictly for people who can afford it, or for people who only want specs that the custom shop doesn't offer, the "dream atelier". That's why there's such a big difference between the M2Ms and the custom shop even though they are technically made by the same team : To create a big enough divide so M2Ms are accessible to the people who can either afford it or want specific specs enough to justify the dough. You get to cherrypick the top, determine the control positions(i shifted my volume out of the way from the original positions on bodens) which requires reprogramming CNC, get update shots, get high quality finished shots from every angle etc.

They aren't just selling a highly customisable boden, they are selling the experience and the kudos of having a tiny hashtagged number laser etched on your boden. And that appeals to a gear whore like myself


----------



## Mwoit

.strandberg* Private Stock.













.strandberg* FB Page said:


> Here is the first ever collection of .strandberg* Private Stock guitars. They feature a Roasted Swedish Aspen body, Flame Maple neckthrough construction, Quilt Maple tops, Ebony fretboard - all cut in three pieces from the same boards. Lundgren Guitar Pickups M6/M7/M8 pickups.



So are these private builds by the Swedish team with the nicest woods?


----------



## laxu

eugeneelgr said:


> No idea, can't be that bad if it has Holdsworth's stamp of approval.
> 
> I can still fathom if people want to debate the prices of the OS line and custom shop. But when it gets to the Made to measure line, there's really no point. Don't get me wrong, one made to measure for myself is probably all the cash I'm willing to part with(the current prices are really hard to swallow especially when the custom shop options are increasing as times goes). But do you see people debating the prices of say...a koenigsegg?



Sorry I meant I checked the pricing from the Swedish Custom Shop option which only allows you to pick different specs. That was what gave me a few grand more than a comparable Skervesen. When I can import a Kiesel Vader or get a custom made Skervesen Shoggie for so much less the Strandberg Swedish Custom Shop option just feels like a bad deal. Lots of upcharge for some simple things like a 5-way switch too.


----------



## eugeneelgr

laxu said:


> Sorry I meant I checked the pricing from the Swedish Custom Shop option which only allows you to pick different specs. That was what gave me a few grand more than a comparable Skervesen. When I can import a Kiesel Vader or get a custom made Skervesen Shoggie for so much less the Strandberg Swedish Custom Shop option just feels like a bad deal. Lots of upcharge for some simple things like a 5-way switch too.



If I were you I'd go for the shoggie over the vader because it has the lower leg cut like the boden and it's honestly one of the most comfy positions to play in, both for my back and my wrist.

Personally I think you're just not entirely happy with the boden and can't justify the price tag as such. Let's all move on. This is dangerously turning into like a blackmachine-esque thread. Can't afford, can't justify, not happy with the product, we've ALL heard enough of it. Let's discuss more interesting aspects of the brand. 

Edit : You mentioned in your other thread back in september that you "just dont fancy strandberg" and that skervesen and kiesel just appeal to you aesthetically. So there you have it.

@Mwoit I actually thought the left and middle ones have a quilt pattern pretty similar to yours. V shaped, tight figuring.


----------



## Possessed

I just hope they offer nt OS version with trem


----------



## laxu

eugeneelgr said:


> If I were you I'd go for the shoggie over the vader because it has the lower leg cut like the boden and it's honestly one of the most comfy positions to play in, both for my back and my wrist.
> 
> Personally I think you're just not entirely happy with the boden and can't justify the price tag as such. Let's all move on. This is dangerously turning into like a blackmachine-esque thread. Can't afford, can't justify, not happy with the product, we've ALL heard enough of it. Let's discuss more interesting aspects of the brand.
> 
> Edit : You mentioned in your other thread back in september that you "just dont fancy strandberg" and that skervesen and kiesel just appeal to you aesthetically. So there you have it.



I actually did have a Boden OS 8 for a while but sent it back because I wasn't happy with that example's quality and the ash body. Ordered a Skervesen Shoggie 8 after that. I would not mind having a Strandberg in my stable too, just would want something that does not have an ash body which leaves me very little options but custom from Strandberg. The private stock ones look really nice to me but as mentioned, will probably cost a ton considering how high the prices for the Swedish custom shop models are.


----------



## littleredguitars2

I often wonder if a 7 string strandy would be a good purchase. Ive had 2 sevens (other brands) and didnt gravitate towards them at all. I like the idea of a lower register but not sure if having a strandberg 7 would be more my thing or if im just destined to be a 6 stringer for life. Baritone os6 would be awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> I often wonder if a 7 string strandy would be a good purchase. Ive had 2 sevens (other brands) and didnt gravitate towards them at all. I like the idea of a lower register but not sure if having a strandberg 7 would be more my thing or if im just destined to be a 6 stringer for life. Baritone os6 would be awesome



you could just buy a strandy 7 and not put the 7th string on it. voila baritone 6 string


----------



## littleredguitars2

haha hardly! its the neck width that would do me in ultimately.


----------



## Mwoit

eugeneelgr said:


> @Mwoit I actually thought the left and middle ones have a quilt pattern pretty similar to yours. V shaped, tight figuring.



Yes, it does appear that way. Pretty cool. Makes mine feel less unique now hah! Mint hardware will always be my saving grace however...

Apologies to narad, wasn't paying attention and posted a double blunder. Oops!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Mwoit said:


> Yes, it does appear that way. Pretty cool. Makes mine feel less unique now hah! Mint hardware will always be my saving grace however...
> 
> Apologies to narad, wasn't paying attention and posted a double blunder. Oops!



Nah, not just the hardware, the pale moon ebony fretboard is boss as well.


----------



## littleredguitars2

So whats the verdict on the boden J's? Anyone have any personal experience with one? I dig the spec on them for the most part minus the pickups.


----------



## nistley

littleredguitars2 said:


> I often wonder if a 7 string strandy would be a good purchase. Ive had 2 sevens (other brands) and didnt gravitate towards them at all. I like the idea of a lower register but not sure if having a strandberg 7 would be more my thing or if im just destined to be a 6 stringer for life. Baritone os6 would be awesome



The ergonomics really stand out on the 7+ guitars. I've had 2 great 7 RGs before my first Boden, but after getting used to endureneck, I really can't play those wide logs, as that's what they feel like. For me, it's all about the flat space near the high frets. I don't like the symmetrical thickness in the middle at all, I wish it got thinner and more D like there, but overall it's really worth it for otherwise making 7 as transparent as a thin wizard 6 neck to me. Of course the fan is also important, for both the ergonomics and the tension, so that is why I'm getting a custom fanned 6 next. I don't think the endureneck on a 6 is better for me, the fan is not enough, and I actually want a heavier body.


----------



## laxu

littleredguitars2 said:


> I often wonder if a 7 string strandy would be a good purchase. Ive had 2 sevens (other brands) and didnt gravitate towards them at all. I like the idea of a lower register but not sure if having a strandberg 7 would be more my thing or if im just destined to be a 6 stringer for life. Baritone os6 would be awesome



I feel the scale length difference is a bit too subtle on the Strandbergs and the Endurneck is a bit divisive as are the pickup choices. I do really like my Kiesel AM7 though, it feels perfect to me as a 7-string multiscale.


----------



## littleredguitars2

littleredguitars2 said:


> So whats the verdict on the boden J's? Anyone have any personal experience with one? I dig the spec on them for the most part minus the pickups.



still curious about this. any one play one or own one? they do look quite nice


----------



## patdavidmusic

2017
A month till my Strandberg boden os6 trem arrives, after years of being on the fence, man i am excited


----------



## littleredguitars2

patdavidmusic said:


> 2017
> A month till my Strandberg boden os6 trem arrives, after years of being on the fence, man i am excited



very nice! i love my os6 trem. the trem is very stable and reliable. as good as i could ever need it to be. 

why a month from now for an OS? are you just waiting for your tax return?


----------



## patdavidmusic

littleredguitars2 said:


> very nice! i love my os6 trem. the trem is very stable and reliable. as good as i could ever need it to be.
> 
> why a month from now for an OS? are you just waiting for your tax return?



Sadly no! 
I'm a full time student it'll just take a month to get the final funds, guitar is in Australia already in store, can't wait!

I'll be doing many many demos on youtube, if anyone wants anything please just let me know 

Even if it's just extra angles or views of the body or neck etc


----------



## littleredguitars2

patdavidmusic said:


> Sadly no!
> I'm a full time student it'll just take a month to get the final funds, guitar is in Australia already in store, can't wait!
> 
> I'll be doing many many demos on youtube, if anyone wants anything please just let me know
> 
> Even if it's just extra angles or views of the body or neck etc




oh i gotcha! well i'm excited for you. my strandbergs have certainly transformed my playing experience. the only thing i would personally suggest is swapping out the pickups... if you're getting the seymour duncan JB/jazz. i wasnt in love with them. havent tried the OS with lace pickups or anything else offered though.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Facebook update from Strandberg guitar works today "The coming of the new year also brings with it some news: we are happy to announce that we are now operating in North America as Strandberg Guitars USA, Inc. This will allow us to streamline operations and serve you better. We have many more exciting things to tell you about 2017 so keep your eyes peeled!".


----------



## patdavidmusic

littleredguitars2 said:


> oh i gotcha! well i'm excited for you. my strandbergs have certainly transformed my playing experience. the only thing i would personally suggest is swapping out the pickups... if you're getting the seymour duncan JB/jazz. i wasnt in love with them. havent tried the OS with lace pickups or anything else offered though.



Thanks mate!
I am getting the JB/Jazz and i'm thinking about a set of fishman classic's


----------



## lilstryer

http://imgur.com/gallery/8IpCK?lr=0







After waiting for weeks, my CL7 finally arrived thanks to a good friend who brought it back for me from the States. I want to especially thank Ed Yoon of strandberg* guitars for his graciousness and patience extended to me while purchasing this beauty. 

As a student, I found it difficult to afford a strandberg at its retail price. I found out about their B-stock models through some forums and decided to email strandberg about their pricing. Ed was the one who liaised with me. I settled on getting a B-stock strandberg Boden 7 and saved up by teaching and selling away some gear.

Shortly after I made payment, lo and behold, it turns out they made a mistake and the model I ordered was used for some other pickup prototyping. I was devastated. Ed kindly offered me some other b-stock strandbergs at the same price and as a fan of STS, I couldn&#8217;t pass up on this. 

I just played it for 30 minutes and it&#8217;s absolutely beautiful. Such a joy to play with. The cleans are so pristine with the Duncan Sentient/Pegasus set. The Endurneck didn&#8217;t take me any time to adjust to. I similarly just got along with it. I will upload a video of my playing soon! 
_
TLDR: broke student wanted to buy a b-stock strandberg but due to a twist of fate, got a better strandberg at the same price. strandbergs are amazing. ed yoon is amazing. thank you ed._


----------



## RPG_Guitars

lilstryer said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/8IpCK?lr=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for weeks, my CL7 finally arrived thanks to a good friend who brought it back for me from the States. I want to especially thank Ed Yoon of strandberg* guitars for his graciousness and patience extended to me while purchasing this beauty.
> 
> As a student, I found it difficult to afford a strandberg at its retail price. I found out about their B-stock models through some forums and decided to email strandberg about their pricing. Ed was the one who liaised with me. I settled on getting a B-stock strandberg Boden 7 and saved up by teaching and selling away some gear.
> 
> Shortly after I made payment, lo and behold, it turns out they made a mistake and the model I ordered was used for some other pickup prototyping. I was devastated. Ed kindly offered me some other b-stock strandbergs at the same price and as a fan of STS, I couldnt pass up on this.
> 
> I just played it for 30 minutes and its absolutely beautiful. Such a joy to play with. The cleans are so pristine with the Duncan Sentient/Pegasus set. The Endurneck didnt take me any time to adjust to. I similarly just got along with it. I will upload a video of my playing soon!
> _
> TLDR: broken student wanted to buy a b-stock strandberg but due to a twist of fate, got a better strandberg at the same price. strandbergs are amazing. ed yoon is amazing. thank you ed._



I just have to know, what is the discount percentage on their B stock?


----------



## lilstryer

RPG_Guitars said:


> I just have to know, what is the discount percentage on their B stock?



It's 25%.


----------



## patdavidmusic

lilstryer said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/8IpCK?lr=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for weeks, my CL7 finally arrived thanks to a good friend who brought it back for me from the States. I want to especially thank Ed Yoon of strandberg* guitars for his graciousness and patience extended to me while purchasing this beauty.
> 
> As a student, I found it difficult to afford a strandberg at its retail price. I found out about their B-stock models through some forums and decided to email strandberg about their pricing. Ed was the one who liaised with me. I settled on getting a B-stock strandberg Boden 7 and saved up by teaching and selling away some gear.
> 
> Shortly after I made payment, lo and behold, it turns out they made a mistake and the model I ordered was used for some other pickup prototyping. I was devastated. Ed kindly offered me some other b-stock strandbergs at the same price and as a fan of STS, I couldnt pass up on this.
> 
> I just played it for 30 minutes and its absolutely beautiful. Such a joy to play with. The cleans are so pristine with the Duncan Sentient/Pegasus set. The Endurneck didnt take me any time to adjust to. I similarly just got along with it. I will upload a video of my playing soon!
> _
> TLDR: broken student wanted to buy a b-stock strandberg but due to a twist of fate, got a better strandberg at the same price. strandbergs are amazing. ed yoon is amazing. thank you ed._



awesome tale, so glad it worked out in the end, grats dude!


----------



## littleredguitars2

very cool. congrats man


----------



## blacai

I will let you know... broken students also have to create NGD threads showing their strandberg so I can click "thanks" 



lilstryer said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/8IpCK?lr=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for weeks, my CL7 finally arrived thanks to a good friend who brought it back for me from the States. I want to especially thank Ed Yoon of strandberg* guitars for his graciousness and patience extended to me while purchasing this beauty.
> 
> As a student, I found it difficult to afford a strandberg at its retail price. I found out about their B-stock models through some forums and decided to email strandberg about their pricing. Ed was the one who liaised with me. I settled on getting a B-stock strandberg Boden 7 and saved up by teaching and selling away some gear.
> 
> Shortly after I made payment, lo and behold, it turns out they made a mistake and the model I ordered was used for some other pickup prototyping. I was devastated. Ed kindly offered me some other b-stock strandbergs at the same price and as a fan of STS, I couldnt pass up on this.
> 
> I just played it for 30 minutes and its absolutely beautiful. Such a joy to play with. The cleans are so pristine with the Duncan Sentient/Pegasus set. The Endurneck didnt take me any time to adjust to. I similarly just got along with it. I will upload a video of my playing soon!
> _
> TLDR: broken student wanted to buy a b-stock strandberg but due to a twist of fate, got a better strandberg at the same price. strandbergs are amazing. ed yoon is amazing. thank you ed._


----------



## lilstryer

blacai said:


> I will let you know... broken students also have to create NGD threads showing their strandberg so I can click "thanks"



HAHAHA. I only spotted my mistake a couple of hours later.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Howdy all just wondering if there was a wax or finish protector / cleaner to use for the natural strandbergs?

I have some of this left
http://www.planetwaves.com/pwProduc...d=533&productname=Protect_Liquid_Carnauba_Wax


----------



## Richter

Just popped out on my instagram feed : https://www.instagram.com/p/BPEZH7zjIAb/?taken-by=strandbergguitars&hl=fr


----------



## Lemons

Solid finish, plastic covers, that looks like it must be the "cheap" OS model they've been talking about.


----------



## laxu

I really hope they have some good colors for that other than the "every MIK guitar" lineup of blue, red and black.


----------



## Richter

Same. I mean a transparent finish with a veneer top can't be that expensive, or am I completely wrong?


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Ed is the man! 




lilstryer said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/8IpCK?lr=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for weeks, my CL7 finally arrived thanks to a good friend who brought it back for me from the States. I want to especially thank Ed Yoon of strandberg* guitars for his graciousness and patience extended to me while purchasing this beauty.
> 
> As a student, I found it difficult to afford a strandberg at its retail price. I found out about their B-stock models through some forums and decided to email strandberg about their pricing. Ed was the one who liaised with me. I settled on getting a B-stock strandberg Boden 7 and saved up by teaching and selling away some gear.
> 
> Shortly after I made payment, lo and behold, it turns out they made a mistake and the model I ordered was used for some other pickup prototyping. I was devastated. Ed kindly offered me some other b-stock strandbergs at the same price and as a fan of STS, I couldnt pass up on this.
> 
> I just played it for 30 minutes and its absolutely beautiful. Such a joy to play with. The cleans are so pristine with the Duncan Sentient/Pegasus set. The Endurneck didnt take me any time to adjust to. I similarly just got along with it. I will upload a video of my playing soon!
> _
> TLDR: broke student wanted to buy a b-stock strandberg but due to a twist of fate, got a better strandberg at the same price. strandbergs are amazing. ed yoon is amazing. thank you ed._


----------



## littleredguitars2

ola teased a new boden line on instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPEVY9eBYPP/?taken-by=ola_strandberg

looks like solid color, active pickups, no rosewood fillets in the neck 

looks like a cheaper option. maybe closer to the singularity pricing! nice to see them listening to their survey results. love these guys


----------



## littleredguitars2




----------



## blacai

New OS quilt limited in black
https://strandbergguitars.eu/product/boden-os-limited-edition-quilt-maple-ebony-board/


----------



## Nialzzz

Considering the electronics covering extends down to the jack, it looks more like a J model than an OS. They might be changing the full range of it's going to be an OS.


----------



## StevenC

It says "Made in Korea" on the head nub. Looks like an solid colour OS.


----------



## pott

I really, really, really hope it's chambered...
If it's chambered and solid color I won't even mind the same cost. Of course if it's cheaper, all the better  

But if it's a solid-color, cheaper OS without chambering... le meh.


----------



## laxu

I just hope they offer something other than an ash body on it. Alder or mahogany would be nice.


----------



## Casper777

laxu said:


> I just hope they offer something other than an ash body on it. Alder or mahogany would be nice.



Basswood! it's cheap and sounds great! (despite all the kids claiming it's a low quality tonewood)


----------



## laxu

Casper777 said:


> Basswood! it's cheap and sounds great! (despite all the kids claiming it's a low quality tonewood)



I would be cool with that too.


----------



## Inceptic

StevenC said:


> It says "Made in Korea" on the head nub. Looks like an solid colour OS.



How can you tell with such blurry text?


----------



## littleredguitars2

i agree, it would be great to have an alternative to swamp ash. i'd love a mahogany boden personally. 

i'm not much of a 7 string guy. but i'd consider picking up a 7 of theirs if they had a new cheaper-than-OS line. really dont dig the singularity


----------



## StevenC

Inceptic said:


> How can you tell with such blurry text?



I saw a bigger picture on Facebook that was clear enough to make out the shape of "Korea". And the W at the start of the serial number implies it's made in the WMI factory in Korea, which no other Strandberg has in it's serial number.


----------



## Thrashman

my guess is a sustainiac boden OS6. His live stream of the sustainiac install and the added battery compartment (cuz it's not there on the emg models is it?) is oo much of a coincidence


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'd be a lot happier if it were a sustainiac than active pickups. that'd be fun. i've seen models with and without battery compartments that were both supposedly made with emg's as stock. as in not retrofitted. so i dont know. like this one at music zoo

https://www.themusiczoo.com/collect...g-custom-shop-boden-6-electric-guitar-natural


----------



## HighGain510

Sustainiac Boden with a trem would be a sweet combo!


----------



## littleredguitars2

Agreed!


----------



## Inceptic

StevenC said:


> I saw a bigger picture on Facebook that was clear enough to make out the shape of "Korea". And the W at the start of the serial number implies it's made in the WMI factory in Korea, which no other Strandberg has in it's serial number.



Thanks man, I see it now! 

Sweden design - made in Korea
EndurNeck patented

Since it has a battery compartment, it might have EMG57/66, since those were the only actives that made it on the survey...


----------



## patdavidmusic

Inceptic said:


> Thanks man, I see it now!
> 
> Sweden design - made in Korea
> EndurNeck patented
> 
> Since it has a battery compartment, it might have EMG57/66, since those were the only actives that made it on the survey...



Ola did try some fishmans recently, perhaps the option of Seymour EMg's or fishmans!


----------



## Inceptic

Do the Fishmans need a battery compartment? I thought they were rechargeable via USB...


----------



## juka

EMG equipped OS guitars do have a separate battery compartment.

Ola posted a funny vid just recently where he did an hour long install of Fluence pickups in a formerly Lace equipped OS7 to find out at the very end that he hadn't thought about a space for neither a 9V block nor Fishman's rechargeable battery.

On the other hand youtube vids of Fishman installs on Strandbergs exist, where the 9V block actually did fit in the electronics cavity!?


----------



## patdavidmusic

Inceptic said:


> Do the Fishmans need a battery compartment? I thought they were rechargeable via USB...



It can be either, you can buy an extra battery cover or a 9 volt. The usb battery pack is pricey though


----------



## jemfloral

I'm guessing its a new Masvidal model, based on the guitar that he's holding in the recent "photoshoot" pics/video that plini posted. Appears to have the arching dot inlay on it... :thumbsup:


----------



## patdavidmusic

jemfloral said:


> I'm guessing its a new Masvidal model, based on the guitar that he's holding in the recent "photoshoot" pics/video that plini posted. Appears to have the arching dot inlay on it... :thumbsup:



Agreed! I reckon this, a new Plini sig, seven string with tremolo, cheaper standard model and fishman options


----------



## littleredguitars2

man... for my sake i hope there isnt a new plini sig coming but it definitely seems possible. i was really bummed i missed the last one and i dont think i could get one this time either!

all that being said, i'm now the proud owner of a very wonderful US custom shop Boden. it is truly amazing. its only downfall was finding out that the older model bridges have tuners that dont accept an allen key. something i was unaware of. i'm going to try and see if strandberg will hook me up with some because my thumb and index finger want to fall off after re-intonating this thing last night.


----------



## MiPwnYew

littleredguitars2 said:


>



Did you end up trading with the Meesh for the PRS?


----------



## patdavidmusic

littleredguitars2 said:


>



One happy camper 
Grats dude red hardware looks ace


----------



## crackout

littleredguitars2 said:


> i'm going to try and see if strandberg will hook me up with some because my thumb and index finger want to fall off after re-intonating this thing last night.



They will provide you with new tuning barrels.
I had the same problem with an EGS Bridge I bought off the bay. Ola kindly sent me ones with allen key cutout.


----------



## littleredguitars2

crackout said:


> They will provide you with new tuning barrels.
> I had the same problem with an EGS Bridge I bought off the bay. Ola kindly sent me ones with allen key cutout.



glad to hear it! that would be super helpful


----------



## jemfloral

yeah, seconded... ola will help you out for sure. Congrats on the new axe!


----------



## littleredguitars2

thanks jem!


----------



## Inceptic

patdavidmusic said:


> It can be either, you can buy an extra battery cover or a 9 volt. The usb battery pack is pricey though



Cool. I think this FB post pretty much confirms a Boden line with Fishmans:


----------



## patdavidmusic

Inceptic said:


> Cool. I think this FB post pretty much confirms a Boden line with Fishmans:
> 
> View attachment 53035



This is exciting news! Coupled with the satin finish guitars and updated sig's this could be a big year for strandberg


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm hoping for a new Plini model. I would trade my CL7 for a Plini7 in a heartbeat


----------



## Lemonbaby

I used the Fishmans in one of my builds and came to the conclusion that they're as overrated as their price. Quite honestly there's better solutions out there...


----------



## marcwormjim

You just know Ola's waiting to see the better solutions coming after that ellipsis.


----------



## ikarus

Lemonbaby said:


> Quite honestly there's better solutions out there...



Can you elaborate that?


----------



## Lemonbaby

ikarus said:


> Can you elaborate that?



I used the Fishman Classic set in a mahogany guitar and found them to be quite boring and not as versatile as advertised despite the switchable profiles. They basically sound like a classic Les Paul humbucker set which wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, but the price is a little over the top and can't be justified IMHO. And I'm not even talking about the price of the USB chargeable battery pack which is plain ridiculous and contains components for ten Dollars max.

Although it's not a popular system (for whatever reason), I personally prefer the Seymour Blackouts Preamp. I can use any passive pickup and get its sound with the low noise level of active PUs. Dynamics are still great with only one drawback (like any active system): fuzz pedals don't sound as well as with passives.


----------



## blacai

Is this new?
https://strandbergguitars.com/product-category/guitars/9-string-guitar/
https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-9-custom-shop-headless-custom-9-string-guitar/


9 string's section in the website, although the pic is an 8's


----------



## pott

It's from they re-did the website after the Washburn shop closed. There's no pics of actual 9 string guitars on the site (last I checked at least) so I guess they've not built any yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

no it's not new, they've had the option for 9 string custom shops for a while.


----------



## blacai

KnightBrolaire said:


> no it's not new, they've had the option for 9 string custom shops for a while.



I know you could already order a custom 9 string, but now they have a new section reserved in the website. At the moment only a link to the custom form, but maybe they plan to add more *OS or different 9 string models.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i would doubt it. the market for 9 strings is even smaller than for 8 afaik


----------



## MSUspartans777

The .strandberg instagram just released this tease for NAMM...


----------



## StevenC

Boden 6 Metal


----------



## StevenC

http://geargods.net/namm-2017/strandberg-guitars-2017-lineup-exclusive-pre-namm-sneak-peek/

Apparently there's stuff here, but the site won't load for me.


----------



## blacai

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpYJBrZDRLg


StevenC said:


> http://geargods.net/namm-2017/strandberg-guitars-2017-lineup-exclusive-pre-namm-sneak-peek/
> 
> Apparently there's stuff here, but the site won't load for me.



And... there is new PLINI sig. model.


----------



## MSUspartans777

blacai said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpYJBrZDRLg
> 
> 
> And... there is new PLINI sig. model.




I can't wait for this guitar. That ebony fretboard looks amazing.


----------



## narad

The classic is the freshest thing in here -- very cool. Where's StevenC to zoom in on some pixels and tell us what the country of origin is on these?


----------



## StevenC

My money's on all of those being Korean. They seem to be doing away with the OS branding. We already know the Prog and Metal are just rebranded OS models.


----------



## Cheap

i'd be very okay with these being korean. it looks like they're finally bumping the specs up a bit to justify the asking price for these. hopefully it doesn't mean a price bump across the board.. they'll make a killing if these stick around the boden os price points


----------



## laxu

The pickguard ruins the classic for me. If only they had just done an alder bodied solid finish without it...


----------



## littleredguitars2

now that i own a custom shop line, i appreciate my OS even more. not that my custom is bad at all but it just proves to me that my OS plays nearly as good . so keep the korean stuff coming. i'd buy another. i'd love that plini model. but i'm sure itll be another small run that i'll miss out on haha


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> The pickguard ruins the classic for me. If only they had just done an alder bodied solid finish without it...



Haha, that's like the only thing that makes it a classic.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Cheap said:


> i'd be very okay with these being korean. it looks like they're finally bumping the specs up a bit to justify the asking price for these. hopefully it doesn't mean a price bump across the board.. they'll make a killing if these stick around the boden os price points



That's what I'm hoping as well, same prices just better tops across all os series, roasted necks, ebony boards and new tremolos


My only problem is I really wanted a maple board but maybe they can still be had, fusion series looks incredible


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if they start putting better tops on them with roasted necks (which japan only os models have had before) I'm going to sell my os and get one of these.


----------



## patdavidmusic

KnightBrolaire said:


> if they start putting better tops on them with roasted necks (which japan only os models have had before) I'm going to sell my os and get one of these.



That's the situation I'm in, the prog series has the fishman pickups already the new tremolo and a roasted neck, there's the last series in Australia already. I'm just waiting to see the new price


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that classic is killer! I hate normal strats, but that thing is a super cool take on it. Like the 8 string strat thing OAF did a few years back.


----------



## knet370

is the boden body size same across all string configuration?


----------



## StevenC

A tribute to a classic


----------



## StevenC

knet370 said:


> is the boden body size same across all string configuration?



I believe the only differences are the width of middle section of the body, wider with each string, and the shape of the cutout for the tuners depends on the angle of the fan.


----------



## eugeneelgr

patdavidmusic said:


> That's what I'm hoping as well, same prices just better tops across all os series, roasted necks, ebony boards



Keep hoping.

Cool pickguard design, reminds me of my pacifica.

Maybe I missed this, but are the roasted necks still laminated with other woods?


----------



## BlackStar7

littleredguitars2 said:


> i'm sure itll be another small run that i'll miss out on haha



My agony over missing the first Plini model will never, ever end. I can't sleep at night for having missed out on the 30 -- THIRTY -- of those that were available in the states.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Like that pickguard model, but Strandberg prices might be even higher than today's OS level. And those are already 2k Euro and above...


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'm interested in plinis comment about using suhr pickups and them being the best he's used. frankly never used them but i've heard some good things. and stock suhr guitars certainly sound/look great. i'd really love to get my hands on one of these. of course, right after i just get another strandy haha. still, i love the ones i have and have no reason to get rid of them.


----------



## marcwormjim

One of my guitars currently has Suhr Aldrich pickups installed by a previous owner. They're higher-output than I like, but are some of the best-sounding hot pickups I've come across; and clean up surprisingly well. I'm certainly curious to see what models come in the Plini.


----------



## Casper777

marcwormjim said:


> One of my guitars currently has Suhr Aldrich pickups installed by a previous owner. They're higher-output than I like, but are some of the best-sounding hot pickups I've come across; and clean up surprisingly well. I'm certainly curious to see what models come in the Plini.



Definitively some of my favorite high output pickups!

I voted for them in the recent Strandberg poll... But pretty sure they had put the more common and versatile SSH and SSV+ (same than Guthrie Govan at the time his Suhr endorsment).

We'll see...


----------



## eugeneelgr

littleredguitars2 said:


> i'm interested in plinis comment about using suhr pickups and them being the best he's used. frankly never used them but i've heard some good things. and stock suhr guitars certainly sound/look great. i'd really love to get my hands on one of these. of course, right after i just get another strandy haha. still, i love the ones i have and have no reason to get rid of them.



The aldrich bridge is one of the best bridge pickups I've ever used. I may even prefer them over the BKP Alnico Nailbomb I have in my strandberg now. The aldrich neck is a little muddy though. I prefer the BKP VHII over the aldrich neck.


----------



## Zalbu

Damn, that fusion model looks incredible, I'm just happy to see more HSH guitars. Feels like it would be more logical to put Fishmans in them though if you're shooting for as much versatility as possible in one guitar. Or does Fishman even offer HSH configurations?


----------



## StevenC




----------



## crackout

6 String Masvidal Boden sig with a single pickup.
Fan in both directions (makes a lot more sense).

Not bad. However, I dislike the fact that Boden 6s do not have an angled pickup option.


----------



## jemfloral

crackout said:


> 6 String Masvidal Boden sig with a single pickup.
> Fan in both directions (makes a lot more sense).
> 
> Not bad. However, I dislike the fact that Boden 6s do not have an angled pickup option.



It doesn't look to me that the perpendicular fret has changed from being the zero fret, fwiw.


----------



## StevenC

A Boden with a Roland synth pickup was just announced on Facebook Live. Looked like a Boden J to me.


----------



## Djentlyman

From Ola's Facebook Page







_"First "real" #namm2017 announcement - a collaboration with BOSS for the next generation v-guitar! #roland #boss @roland_us #vguitar #strandberg #strandbergguitars #goheadless  with @strandbergguitars and Yoshi Ikegami at NAMM Show."_


----------



## patdavidmusic

So many new models and design upgrades already, killing it before Namm begins


----------



## MSUspartans777

Just put my pre order in for the plini model. 

Chambered Swamp Ash body
Figured Australian Blackwood Veneer on Solid Maple Top
Natural Finish
Roasted Maple neck
Ebony fingerboard
25.5&#8243;  25&#8243; scale
Plini signature inlay on 12th fret
Suhr H-H SSV/SSH+ pickups
.strandberg* EGS Pro 4 Tremolo Bridge & String Locks
Average Weight 2.3 kg (5 lbs)


*Prices and preorders for the other models are up on their website*
Classic - Made in China - $1295
Metal - Made in Korea - $2,195
Prog - Made in Korea - $2,295
Original - Made in Indonesia - $1,975
Plini - Made in Korea - $2,495
Alex Machacek Edition - Made in Korea - $2,595
Fusion - Made in Korea - $2,495


----------



## blacai

So, 1300$ for a *Chinese and 2200$ for the minimal *Korean

Happy I bought my OS 7L prior to this


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Anynody know the difference between the Boden 7 Metal vs Boden 7 Fusion vs Boden OS7 ?

I am about to order a Boden OS7 in February and I want to make sure I'm not missing out.

Thanks in advance for your answers...


----------



## blacai

eayottes said:


> Anynody know the difference between the Boden 7 Metal vs Boden 7 Fusion vs Boden OS7 ?
> 
> I am about to order a Boden OS7 in February and I want to make sure I'm not missing out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers...



There is another post with that info

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318629




> So, what we have is:
> * Classic: MIC, non-roasted, single-piece neck, non-chambered Alder body, OEM pickups. https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-classic/
> * Original: MII, roasted Maple neck, chambered Swamp Ash body, Suhr (6) or Fishman (7,8) pickups. https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-original/
> * Metal: MIK, roasted Maple neck, chambered Basswood body, Fishman pickups. https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-metal/
> * Prog: MIK, roasted Maple neck, chambered Swamp Ash body, Suhr (6) or Fishman (7,8) pickups, vibrato bridge. https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-prog/
> * Fusion: MIK, roasted Maple neck, chambered Alder body, Suhr (6) or Fishman (7,8) pickups, vibrato bridge. https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-prog/


----------



## littleredguitars2

I just wanna know if the Plini is limited again like last time when they only made 25


----------



## narad

I like the Boden/Boss colab but damn... that's a lot of text on such a small guitar.


----------



## littleredguitars2

littleredguitars2 said:


> I just wanna know if the Plini is limited again like last time when they only made 25



just confirmed with one of strandys marketing guys that Plini's sig is part of the every day line now!


----------



## jemfloral

littleredguitars2 said:


> just confirmed with one of strandys marketing guys that Plini's sig is part of the every day line now!



That's great news. I was under that assumption since it didn't specifically say Limited Edition like the first run did.

Still looking forward to seeing the new Masvidal as well!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I like the Boden/Boss colab but damn... that's a lot of text on such a small guitar.



Should have dropped the "Boden" bit. Would have looked much cleaner.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## DandHcostoms

Come on just release a standard scale boden already!


----------



## StevenC

DandHcostoms said:


> Come on just release a standard scale boden already!



Like the Singularity?


----------



## algtrdom

Very interesting models. Is there any news regarding the soft case/gig bag?


----------



## DandHcostoms

StevenC said:


> Like the Singularity?



Yeah but....... in a natural wood finish and no pick guard


----------



## Casper777

Ok... many new stuff for the Asian Boden line... it's really cool and I like what I see...

But what about the Swedish Customs? It would be nice to have new options to continue to bridge the gap between the Customs and MTM... new woods? Neck through option? Hope we get some more from Ola


----------



## Inceptic

Making the Korean line more expensive while removing stainless steel frets is a total head-scratcher for me...


----------



## SpaceDock

Yep, noticed the removal of ss frets and also the boden original is made in Indonesia....


----------



## splinter8451

Man that classic is looking very tempting to me. Price point, looks, pickup config. Might have to throw it on the credit card and be irresponsible.


----------



## endmysuffering

Kinda sad about this news, owning one of these things is gonna be even harder for me now. All of my favourite manufacturers are upping prices and downing component quality.


----------



## Pablo

Am I reading this right? Am I really looking at an estimated 2700 for the Fusion, which is built by the same people that make 800 PRS SEs? Don't get me wrong, I am gassing just as much for a Strandberg as the next guy, but that's simply too rich for my blood.
Do I wan't a Fusion? Absolutely! Can I afford a Fusion? Just barely... Will I buy a Fusion? Looking like a big NO at this point - especially seeing as Ola decided to downgrade to nickel silver frets, just to sweeten the price hike... my preference for scalloped fretboards makes refretting a rather nerve racking affair, you see.

Frankly, when you can pick up a Suhr or Vigier for less than what Ola is charging for a guitar built by World Music, something is well out of whack!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

2700?!


----------



## Nialzzz

M2M prices will be up there with Blackmachines soon enough if he keeps on hiking up the production stuff.


----------



## pott

Lorcan Ward said:


> 2700?!



Boden OS6:
US = USD1,895
EU = EUR1,995 = USD2,126 = 112% of US price

Fusion = USD2,495, * 1.12 = USD2,794 = EUR2,621

So EUR2.7k makes A LOT of assumptions... But it's supported by data 
Note that, not having ordered an OS series in either US or NA, I don't know if NA has an additional sales tax applied or not. EU version has that built-in.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Multi scale varberg in that pic. I dig that


----------



## rapterr15

What was Ola thinking removing SS frets from guitars that cost $2k and up? I was really excited after watching the Gear Gods preview video the other day, but now I'm totally let down. Although I've tried out the endurneck and loved it and want to support Strandberg, it will too hard for me to justify getting one of these when I could get a fanned fret Vader for quite a bit less.

My god, an Indonesian made guitar for $2k? I blame Ibanez for charging outlandish prices on those JEM premiums.


----------



## littleredguitars2

you guys act as if traditional fret materials are like the worst thing ever. so you may wear frets down 10% faster. and have to shine em up a little more often. big deal.


----------



## Thrashman

^ there's more to it than that. I would never go back to nickel frets again after playing SS frets exclusively for the last year.


In fact, the one thing that stops me from going back to my old trusted tele (except the neck profile which I also despise now after converting to the endurneck) is the nicel frets.


----------



## eugeneelgr

rapterr15 said:


> What was Ola thinking removing SS frets from guitars that cost $2k and up? I was really excited after watching the Gear Gods preview video the other day, but now I'm totally let down. Although I've tried out the endurneck and loved it and want to support Strandberg, it will too hard for me to justify getting one of these when I could get a fanned fret Vader for quite a bit less.
> 
> My god, an Indonesian made guitar for $2k? I blame Ibanez for charging outlandish prices on those JEM premiums.



Blame the survey results. I think it's a shame that better tops were prioritised over stainless frets for the korean line.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eugeneelgr said:


> Blame the survey results. I think it's a shame that better tops were prioritised over stainless frets for the korean line.



I wish they'd taken the middle ground and done a plain maple top w/ a good veneer while still keeping the ss frets. :/


----------



## MSUspartans777

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wish they'd taken the middle ground and done a plain maple top w/ a good veneer while still keeping the ss frets. :/



They are putting a vaneer top on the plini model so their is hope for the future.


----------



## patdavidmusic

has anyone spoken to a rep about the lack of stainless steel seems really odd to make a back step like that,
i know nothing about this Jescar material


----------



## pott

Jescar is, I believe, the brand. They're 'normal' nickel frets, and depending on the alloy they may or not be a little stronger than your basic fret.


----------



## knet370

i would compromise/settle for a mediocore top over a better top than taking out ss frets.  who doesnt want buttery bends/vibrato all the time. love my os6 though. great veneer plus ss frets.


----------



## eugeneelgr

knet370 said:


> i would compromise/settle for a mediocore top over a better top than taking out ss frets.  who doesnt want buttery bends/vibrato all the time. love my os6 though. great veneer plus ss frets.



IIRC the older OS6s had a real maple top, not a veneer.

And I would settle for a mediocre top than taking our SS frets too. But they can't please everyone. Everyone was complaining about how .... the tops were. Now that they've taken out a playability feature, then everyone feels the pinch.


----------



## laxu

littleredguitars2 said:


> you guys act as if traditional fret materials are like the worst thing ever. so you may wear frets down 10% faster. and have to shine em up a little more often. big deal.



But it is a selling point and makes it easier to justify the prices.

I have two Kiesel/Carvin guitars here and they use Jescar frets too. One of my guitars has stainless frets and the other the regular and to be honest I don't noticea any difference between them for things like bending where people say that stainless just feels slicker. In short Jescar frets are real good stuff.

To me the much bigger issue is that they have removed all the interesting finishes. I really liked the blue and purple they had because few others were offering guitars in those shades but now they have just the standard set of Asian guitars: natural, black and red. The only finish I like is the sonic blue but that is only available for the 6 string Classic.

Overall I think the lineup is a mess. Too many different models and specs where even within the range options change depending on the number of strings. Why no HSS 7 and 8 string Classic for example?

The only thing I like is that they offer other body woods than swamp ash.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MSUspartans777 said:


> They are putting a vaneer top on the plini model so their is hope for the future.



Ehh I might just sell my OS8 LE and some other guitars and just buy a j series 8, at least japan gets dope finishes like trans orange.


----------



## Richter

Yup, happy I ordered my OS7 few days before the announcement too.


----------



## Soya

laxu said:


> Overall I think the lineup is a mess. Too many different models and specs where even within the range options change depending on the number of strings. Why no HSS 7 and 8 string Classic for example?
> 
> The only thing I like is that they offer other body woods than swamp ash.



I agree. I saw the HSS classic and got really excited for the 7 string because I really like a single coil neck sound on a 7 string, then was quickly disappointed.


----------



## SpaceDock

Jescar frets are very nice and ns18 is a much harder alloy than what you would get on most guitars. This is on par with caparison or mayones for the fret itself...... I still prefer SS though. Really feeling like my current os7 is a much better asset now.


----------



## jemfloral

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ehh I might just sell my OS8 LE and some other guitars and just buy a j series 8, at least japan gets dope finishes like trans orange.



Yeah, the J-series still has everything I would want from a strandberg including the stainless frets and cool finishes. GAS has still got me contemplating one of the Classic series for alternate tunings though 

Let me know if one of those guitars you "may" sell ends up being the S7 strandy, please!


----------



## lilstryer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwcMOgz6Upo

playthrough from premier guitar of the Boss/Strandberg V-guitar! I love how that knob can just change tunings on the fly!


----------



## littleredguitars2

lilstryer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwcMOgz6Upo
> 
> playthrough from premier guitar of the Boss/Strandberg V-guitar! I love how that knob can just change tunings on the fly!



very cool


----------



## Casper777

Yeah the tuning stuff is nice, however the synth sounds are meh at best... Sounds so cheasy and 80's. I thought it was Jordan Rudess playing some new DT material... Ooops 
))


----------



## Casper777

And still no news regarding new custom shop options


----------



## ikarus

So do I get this right: If I want a Boden OS int the current incarnation with ss frets and made in korea then I have to be quick because it will be discontinued?


----------



## rapterr15

That seems to be the case, unfortunately.


----------



## littleredguitars2

just released a new song. heres the playthrough video where i use my new Boden US custom shop and my os 6. the rhythm tones were actually done with my 1st blue strandberg which i no longer have but had the same bare knuckle juggernaut pickups. leads were mostly with the purple one with the BK crawlers. might've used the juggs a bit there too.


----------



## marcwormjim

ikarus said:


> So do I get this right: If I want a Boden OS int the current incarnation with ss frets and made in korea then I have to be quick because it will be discontinued?



At this point, it's seeming like February's OS run will be the last. If enough people vote with their wallets, though, I can see the specs being reintroduced - It's not as if the whole line is leaving WMI.


----------



## Mwoit

Man those prices are high. The price I paid for my one was not that much higher given it was a M2M. Ola is one hell of a business man.


----------



## narad

Mwoit said:


> Man those prices are high. The price I paid for my one was not that much higher given it was a M2M. Ola is one hell of a business man.



Honestly at this point if I was going to get an OS I'd just find a way to scrounge up the extra for Swedish CS.


----------



## Mwoit

narad said:


> Honestly at this point if I was going to get an OS I'd just find a way to scrounge up the extra for Swedish CS.



I do agree but then again, I also remember it took about 2.5 years from getting on the waiting list then receiving the guitar...


----------



## BlackStar7

That lineup is a mess. 

What's with this brand and all the custom models? I wish they'd cut them out until they can nail down a basic lineup, especially since they also can't seem to nail down decent tops or reasonable prices. Those players are obviously all incredibly talented, but I've always suspected most people are just buying their models for the specs. And I imagine having to pay the artist just drives up the already steep prices...


----------



## narad

Mwoit said:


> I do agree but then again, I also remember it took about 2.5 years from getting on the waiting list then receiving the guitar...



Oh, I don't mean M2M - those prices have skyrocketted (or maybe it's just the exchange rates). But the Swedish CS is like + $1300-ish over the OS line? Seems like the way to go for what one might think of as a quality control guarantee.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

figured I'd show you guys the refinish I did on my custom shop 8. also put instrumental sfty3-8 pickups in and swapped the knobs to bocote ones.
*Before:* 





*After:*


----------



## jemfloral

KnightBrolaire said:


> figured I'd show you guys the refinish I did on my custom shop 8. also put instrumental sfty3-8 pickups in and swapped the knobs to bocote ones.
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*



love it! nice stain


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jemfloral said:


> love it! nice stain



thanks, it definitely stands out a lot more now, plus the sfty3-8 pickups are killer


----------



## littleredguitars2

hmmmm


----------



## patdavidmusic

KnightBrolaire said:


> figured I'd show you guys the refinish I did on my custom shop 8. also put instrumental sfty3-8 pickups in and swapped the knobs to bocote ones.
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*



Love it man well done!  So much more character


----------



## littleredguitars2

good news. contacted strandberg and ed yoon said he'd make sure i got the tuner wheels with the hex key cutouts asap. thats too awesome. they really dont have to do it but they're going out of their way to make it a better situation for me. super thankful!

side note, i did a little demo of a new pedal i just picked up (EHX micro pog) and i used my new boden. really digging the sounds i'm gettin!


----------



## ola_strandberg

rapterr15 said:


> What was Ola thinking removing SS frets from guitars that cost $2k and up? I was really excited after watching the Gear Gods preview video the other day, but now I'm totally let down. Although I've tried out the endurneck and loved it and want to support Strandberg, it will too hard for me to justify getting one of these when I could get a fanned fret Vader for quite a bit less.
> 
> My god, an Indonesian made guitar for $2k? I blame Ibanez for charging outlandish prices on those JEM premiums.



Hey guys,
sorry for all the confusion. I'm sure a lot of you hang on Facebook as well, but just in case, here is (a slightly edited version of) what I posted in response to a similar post there earlier:

Thanks for the feedback and for starting this thread - it is very valuable for us to tap into the overall mood and conversation. I want to address a few things: 
1) all guitars but the Classic line have stainless steel frets, there was a copy-paste error on the website. The Classic line, as well as the Singularity, have a stainless steel 0-fret and Jescar nickel silver (except the True Temperament Singularity) for the remaining frets. 
2) the original tremolo ball bearing design for the tremolos was introduced as an improvement over traditional knife edge designs, primarily as a way of making it more durable and having replaceable parts. One of the major drawbacks, however, was that the ball bearing housings were not height adjustable, meaning that each individual saddle had to be raised/lowered in order to change the action. This affects the tension of the tremolo and leads to needing a spring adjustment when changing the action. The new tremolo has a new design, which is revolutionary and perhaps not so well described yet. The knife edge sits in the hardened steel post and the tremolo rests on a hardened steel insert that has two off-center notches, each providing a different pivot point and different feel/stiffness of the tremolo. You can flip the inserts around for two additional positions, i.e. you can tailor the feel of the tremolo in four different ways. If any of these parts ever get worn, it is incredibly easy and quick for you as an end user to replace them with just a screwdriver. Furthermore, you can raise and lower the entire tremolo construction, thereby not affecting the balance or spring tension 
2b) all our hardware is still machined individually piece by piece from solid aircraft grade aluminium in order to allow us to anodize it, unlike most hardware that is manufactured from cheap zinc through a casting process 
3) the 2017 lineup features other raw material upgrades such as roasted maple necks and the original Japanese Luminlays 
4) wood grading is a complex subject, and within each grade there is a wide range of qualities. Although we have not changed the listed grade of woods, the selection (made by hand) is much more strict (meaning that the bulk of tops that are purchased for us have to be discarded or used elsewhere) and in order to meet our requirements, many changes have been made. 
5) we have a newly designed custom made control cover plate and integrated jack mount, that both helps shielding and makes it way easier to replace output jacks in the event that it is ever needed, as well as better access to the electronics. 
6) depending on what sound you are looking for, we now have models with a range of wood and pickup selections to meet your needs. 
7) we feature Suhr pickups on most 6-strings and Fishman Fluence pickups on most 7- and 8-strings. 

All in all, we are letting all kinds of MtM and Custom Shop options ripple down into our production guitars, and the feedback we have received from people who have actually _played_ the guitars and seen them in person is 100% positive. Lastly, I will say to anyone that the _country_ of manufacture means absolutely nothing when it comes to quality anymore. It is who you choose and how much investment you make into helping them to deliver to your vision that is important. 

There are people who can share horror stories about their experiences with us, I'm sure, and each and every one of them saddens me and adds a few gray hairs to my head and a hours of lost sleep. But there are also many stories of extreme gratitude of our (mostly) quick customer service, personal touch and generous warranty terms that balances it out. Product development costs. In fact, none of the above comes for free, and we are very proud of these guitars. I look forward to hearing your assessment once you have played one.


----------



## jemfloral

Good to see you coming in to clear up some of the confusion, Ola. It's a big relief to see that the stainless frets are still standard on everything (except the Classic series).

As someone who has now owned 8 different strandbergs (as I slowly worked my way through the various models to find what works best for me), I can honestly say that my experience with strandberg's customer service has been very good. That isn't to say that I haven't had my minor issues through the various guitars I've owned; but on the items that mattered, both yourself and Ed have worked to help me out and very quickly in most cases. For that reason I will continue to support the company and the guitars that it produces, regardless of the country of manufacture.


----------



## Inceptic

Now that's more like it; glad to hear you are keeping SS frets!


----------



## blacai

ola_strandberg said:


> Hey guys,



Any estimated date when the european store will be updated? with all new accesories...


----------



## littleredguitars2

thanks for the post Ola! keep up the great work!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

patdavidmusic said:


> Love it man well done!  So much more character



thanks


----------



## Thrashman

The only thing I wish my Os6 had is a roasted neck.  Money, where art thou?


----------



## patdavidmusic

Great work clarifying everything Ola!


----------



## JejeLaFrite

ola_strandberg said:


> there are also many stories of extreme gratitude of our (mostly) quick customer service, personal touch and generous warranty terms that balances it out. Product development costs. In fact, none of the above comes for free, and we are very proud of these guitars. I look forward to hearing your assessment once you have played one.



I entirely back this up. Each time I had to contact Strandberg's customer service, Ola and Ed have always been upright, understanding and very accommodating.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Ed and I exchanged some emails back and forth when I was in the process of ordering a Strandberg. Such a nice and friendly guy and he always replied in a timely manner. Definitely one of the best "customer service" expierences I've had.


----------



## juka

Hey Ola, great post, thanks for clarifying!!!



ola_strandberg said:


> ...the feedback we have received from people who have actually _played_ the guitars and seen them in person is 100% positive. ...



That's one point that makes me mad, too. Why do so many people have such strong opinions on things they do not have real, personal hands-on experience of???


----------



## littleredguitars2

got new tuners for my usa custom today. huge thanks to ed yoon and the rest of the guys. making my tuning so much easier and now i can finally finish intonating it properly haha. i couldnt keep doing it by hand without hurting lol


----------



## Thrashman

I find that putting some lithium grease or vaseline on the spacer between the tuning head and the bridge piece helps A LOT with the ease of turning the knobs. Mine are almost friction free.


----------



## MSUspartans777

ola_strandberg said:


> Hey guys,
> sorry for all the confusion. I'm sure a lot of you hang on Facebook as well, but just in case, here is (a slightly edited version of) what I posted in response to a similar post there earlier:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and for starting this thread - it is very valuable for us to tap into the overall mood and conversation. I want to address a few things:
> 1) all guitars but the Classic line have stainless steel frets, there was a copy-paste error on the website. The Classic line, as well as the Singularity, have a stainless steel 0-fret and Jescar nickel silver (except the True Temperament Singularity) for the remaining frets.
> 2) the original tremolo ball bearing design for the tremolos was introduced as an improvement over traditional knife edge designs, primarily as a way of making it more durable and having replaceable parts. One of the major drawbacks, however, was that the ball bearing housings were not height adjustable, meaning that each individual saddle had to be raised/lowered in order to change the action. This affects the tension of the tremolo and leads to needing a spring adjustment when changing the action. The new tremolo has a new design, which is revolutionary and perhaps not so well described yet. The knife edge sits in the hardened steel post and the tremolo rests on a hardened steel insert that has two off-center notches, each providing a different pivot point and different feel/stiffness of the tremolo. You can flip the inserts around for two additional positions, i.e. you can tailor the feel of the tremolo in four different ways. If any of these parts ever get worn, it is incredibly easy and quick for you as an end user to replace them with just a screwdriver. Furthermore, you can raise and lower the entire tremolo construction, thereby not affecting the balance or spring tension
> 2b) all our hardware is still machined individually piece by piece from solid aircraft grade aluminium in order to allow us to anodize it, unlike most hardware that is manufactured from cheap zinc through a casting process
> 3) the 2017 lineup features other raw material upgrades such as roasted maple necks and the original Japanese Luminlays
> 4) wood grading is a complex subject, and within each grade there is a wide range of qualities. Although we have not changed the listed grade of woods, the selection (made by hand) is much more strict (meaning that the bulk of tops that are purchased for us have to be discarded or used elsewhere) and in order to meet our requirements, many changes have been made.
> 5) we have a newly designed custom made control cover plate and integrated jack mount, that both helps shielding and makes it way easier to replace output jacks in the event that it is ever needed, as well as better access to the electronics.
> 6) depending on what sound you are looking for, we now have models with a range of wood and pickup selections to meet your needs.
> 7) we feature Suhr pickups on most 6-strings and Fishman Fluence pickups on most 7- and 8-strings.
> 
> All in all, we are letting all kinds of MtM and Custom Shop options ripple down into our production guitars, and the feedback we have received from people who have actually _played_ the guitars and seen them in person is 100% positive. Lastly, I will say to anyone that the _country_ of manufacture means absolutely nothing when it comes to quality anymore. It is who you choose and how much investment you make into helping them to deliver to your vision that is important.
> 
> There are people who can share horror stories about their experiences with us, I'm sure, and each and every one of them saddens me and adds a few gray hairs to my head and a hours of lost sleep. But there are also many stories of extreme gratitude of our (mostly) quick customer service, personal touch and generous warranty terms that balances it out. Product development costs. In fact, none of the above comes for free, and we are very proud of these guitars. I look forward to hearing your assessment once you have played one.




Its refreshing to see fantastic communication from the man behind these great guitars. 

I'm really really happy to hear that stainless steel will be kept on the models. I put a deposit down for the plini model the day they went up and the only reservation I had was the lack of stainless steel frets. I'm glad I don't have to worry any longer!

Thanks Ola!


----------



## patdavidmusic

Copying over Ed Yoon's post from the other thread



AlexKhan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Ed Yoon here. I thought I'd interject and offer some thoughts here after reading through this thread. I'm not here for a sales pitch but will try to offer an explanation of the logic behind the new lineup.
> 
> Overall, we wanted to improve the lineup in every possible way over the OS line based on the feedback we have been receiving. We are certainly well aware of the issues and have been working hard with the suppliers on improving the consistency of the materials, build quality and attention-to-detail.
> 
> Ola and I visit Asia once every 3 months for 2~3 weeks at a time to do on-site QC audits and meet with the managers and the workers to point out issues and work on changing or improving manufacturing processes to meet our QC standards.
> 
> I did this kind of work at Fender for 10+ years, a few years while I was at Suhr (for the Rasmus line) and a few more years at GC corporate and I can honestly say that Strandberg guitars are quite difficult to produce as they are not only vastly different from the huge majority of the guitars that the OEM factories produce but also require an amazing level of precision. Getting the factories that are only used to producing the well-known big-name "normal" guitars to understand the intricacies and the nuances of our guitars has been quite a challenge to say the least.
> 
> The thing is I do understand their situation. I'm a Korean-American and I speak, read and write Korean fluently and understand the Korean culture and socio-ecamonic conditions very well. So communications has been good but it's still not easy since communications can and often do break down between American companies here in the US. I deal with that too! The key is in making them understand what matters to us players. I would sometimes ask their managers: "Do you know what good _feel_ means? Or build quality? Or how a guitar _plays_? And _sounds_?"
> 
> Of course, it's difficult to translate these abstract terms to manufacturing managers and engineers. We can't even explain that to a lot of people here in the US. When I was at Fender and some furniture manufacturing company people visited the Fender plant, they were astounded by the tight tolerances that had to be adhered to on wood. They were asking, "You guys have to cut to within +/- 0.5mm tolerances?!? That is _insane_!!!" Well, if we don't, then the instruments may not play right.
> 
> As Ola mentioned on his recent post here, it's really not the country of manufacture that matters but the factory-company itself. There are some really excellent factories in Korea, China and Indonesia but, admittedly, they are unknown to most consumers and their reputations are lumped in with the great majority of the factories that produce, ummm, not-so-high-quality guitars. That's too bad but we understand people are skeptical because most guitars from these countries aren't high-end at all.
> 
> We chose our suppliers very carefully and it takes over a year just to get the first samples approved after all the back-and-forth on making sure they're getting the details right. For instance, Yako in China and PT Cort in Indonesia. These are world-class factories now capable of producing some of the best solidbody electric guitars. Granted, it'd be a small portion of their overall manufacturing output since they do also produce tons of low-end guitars for big-name brands but they also have their high-end "Custom Shop"-like operations within with their best and most experienced workers. These are the operations we work with - the same place where they make high-end ($1000~2000 MSRP) guitars for various brands - some small and some very big.
> 
> These are not sweatshops that so many people envision when they see "Made in China" or "Made in Indonesia". These are relatively well-paid workers who are happy to work there in a very clean, organized and safe working environments. PT Cort's "premium" line is one of the most beautiful and impressive factories I have ever seen and I've seen well over a hundred factories all around the world. It's a small part of the overall PT Cort operation (only 4,000/month out of the 50,000/month they put out) and they use the latest technology CNC and laser cutting machines with their best-performing workers who have at least 10 years of experience.
> 
> Guitars will always need a great deal of hands-on labor. It is not at all like an electronic gadget that gets stamped out by big machines. It takes a lot of experience and skill to sand, paint, buff, assemble and set up guitars properly. Machine programming and cutting needs a lot of attention as well. Woods are organic and are inconsistent - even from the same piece of log. One part may be dense and dry and another part may be soft and oily in comparison. A machine cutting that with the same bit spinning at the same speed will produce inconsistent results. Or perhaps the bit hasn't been changed when it should have been. Maybe the jigs on the CNC weren't bolted down firmly before a body-cutting run. Machines don't guarantee perfection at all when it comes to woods and shoddy maintenance or human operating mistakes will still cause mistakes to happen. These are the things that Ola and I check on constantly whenever we visit these factories because we know woods and human labor are two of the most inconsistent variables imaginable.
> 
> I worked at Suhr for 6+ years and it's the same there. Suhr produces some of the most exquisite and precise guitars in the world but that comes through John's amazing attention-to-detail and thorough QC processes from picking out the woods, using the most state-of-the-art machinery, and training his workers to pay attention to the most minute details. I try to apply the same philosophy and the same methods I learned from John and during my years at Suhr to the factories we work with. Yeah, it's hard but Ola and I are hammering away at them on the details and they are slowly but surely getting it.
> 
> It isn't rocket science or quantum physics but requires good instincts for what makes a guitar feel, sound and play good. I've known and worked with Yako and PT Cort closely since the early-90's when I was at Fender. In fact, I started Fender's business at both factories then and they have slowly but surely improved to where they are now, building some great high-end guitars for both major mainstream brands and small "boutique" brands. I've been very good friends with the top managers there for over two decades so we have an excellent rapport. And I keep talking to them about the esoteric qualities that boutique connoisseurs seek in great instruments. I beat that stuff into them constantly.
> 
> Speaking of "boutique connoisseur", Ola and I visited the Suhr facility before NAMM and had a nice tour of the facility and meeting with John and the COO there. That was really fun. We are really excited to be working with Suhr. I have loved Suhr pickups from my days running Tone Merchants and I think they're the perfect fit for our guitars as far as passive pickups are concerned. It was cool and fun to see Ola and John talking about all the tech nerdy engineering kinds of stuff, which all flew right over my head as it suddenly started sounding like a different language. Haha.
> 
> Also very excited about using the Fishman Fluence pickups on the new Metal 6 model and all of the 7- and 8-string guitars. They definitely don't sound or feel like any other pickups I've tried. I'm somewhat of a traditionalist when it comes to guitar sounds (well, I was at Fender/Suhr for 16 years so that must have something to do with that) and just want to hear the character of the woods come through. So, personally, I've never been a fan of active pickups but these Fluence pickups are different. They really seem to straddle the best of both worlds. I've also known Larry Fishman since my days at Fender so it's very cool to be working with him again as well.
> 
> So these are just some of my thoughts as we bring out this new line. Oh yeah, I see some complaints about the lack of color choices so let me address that as well. As you guys have seen, we offered the OS line with fretboard, color and pickup options for 6-, 7-, and 8-string guitars with some signature, limited and lefty guitars thrown in and the SKU count ballooned to well over 100. Ola and I just decided that we need bring that number down, start over and keep things simple for now. As you guys can imagine, managing inventory as well as production of all those variations and options can be quite a challenge.
> 
> I'm sure we will add more colors and other options as time goes by but we are going to start out with tried-and-true "bread-and-butter" or "meat-and-potatoes" colors like black, natural and white to start. Many people like them and they never go out of style. Color options are notoriously difficult - if not outright impossible - to forecast accurately. So please bear with us on that. We do want to offer more but we need to start out slow.
> 
> So that's about it. Hope I've been helpful and that you understand we are trying our very best to make sure each and every guitar meets people's expectations. Guitar manufacturing is hard, much harder than it may seem on the surface. Mistakes do happen a lot more on guitars than they would for most things we see around our respective homes. We just have to work that much harder and smarter to make sure they are minimized as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Mwoit

Great post.


----------



## rapterr15

So I notice that the December newsletter hinted at production Varberg models. Seeing as how those weren't unveiled at NAMM last week, will it likely be another year or so until those are ready to roll out or could it be sooner? Perhaps at summer NAMM?


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'd love to see a production varberg. including a hardtail version. i'd certainly get one


----------



## ikarus

littleredguitars2 said:


> i'd love to see a production varberg. including a hardtail version. i'd certainly get one



Weren't there pictures of production hardtail varbergs floating around somewhere?


----------



## Hollowway

I'd LOVE a production 8 string Varberg! As long as I'm wishing, let's throw a trem on there.  But seriously - that design is so cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> I'd LOVE a production 8 string Varberg! As long as I'm wishing, let's throw a trem on there.  But seriously - that design is so cool.



A hardtail 8 varberg would be awesome.


----------



## jemfloral

The hardtail varberg _was_ at NAMM this month. I think they didn't do any big announcement perhaps because its going to be custom shop only for the time being (and they had already mentioned it in a previous newsletter this fall).

I would LOVE to see a production Varberg 8 as well, such a classy design. You're starting the petition right, Hollowway?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so we have 3 votes for a varberg 8 already


----------



## littleredguitars2

has anyone had any experience swapping out the hardware on their bodens? specifically the locks at the top of the nut. 

i'm just wondering how simple it is because if the opportunity presented itself, i'd likely swap the red hardware on mine for something different. the red's cool but it would fit a different spec better. like a black body instead of my walnut.


----------



## Thrashman

^ It's easy. Just unscrew and screw the new one on.


----------



## littleredguitars2

is the screw underneath the insert that holds the string in place?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> is the screw underneath the insert that holds the string in place?



no it's the hex bolt fed through the opening that holds the string down. the screw is just a wood screw to fasten the hardware to the neck.


----------



## littleredguitars2

KnightBrolaire said:


> no it's the hex bolt fed through the opening that holds the string down. the screw is just a wood screw to fasten the hardware to the neck.



right, but i mean is it underneath that hex bolt. meaning would i access it from the same hole?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> right, but i mean is it underneath that hex bolt. meaning would i access it from the same hole?



Yes. Just unscrew the hex bolt and it should be plainly visible through the hole.


----------



## eugeneelgr

littleredguitars2 said:


> right, but i mean is it underneath that hex bolt. meaning would i access it from the same hole?



I'm surprised you didn't see the screw when you were threading strings into the string locks. It's the reason why they started putting round metal plates at the bottom(between the screw holding the lock down and the string) because strings were being cut by the + head when users were clamping the strings down at the string post.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Well i never take the inserts completely out. Just loosened enough to fit the new string in


----------



## jemfloral

littleredguitars2 said:


> Well i never take the inserts completely out. Just loosened enough to fit the new string in



Ah that makes more sense now, I was thinking "weird that he can't just see the screws when he changes strings".

As mentioned above, its super easy to switch the hardware. When you unscrew it and take the red piece off to replace it, you will see that there is also a little metal piece that sticks up out of the neck under the smaller end of each headstock hardware piece. It helps keep these headstock pieces straight when you're tightening the string locks down.

In short: You'll have no problem making the switch!


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> Ah that makes more sense now, I was thinking "weird that he can't just see the screws when he changes strings".
> 
> As mentioned above, its super easy to switch the hardware. When you unscrew it and take the red piece off to replace it, you will see that there is also a little metal piece that sticks up out of the neck under the smaller end of each headstock hardware piece. It helps keep these headstock pieces straight when you're tightening the string locks down.
> 
> In short: You'll have no problem making the switch!



Now I did not know that. As far as i know, the string clamps do have a little bit of wiggle/rotation which I tighten down when I change strings.


----------



## Siggevaio

I just got myself a Strandberg and I bought it without having tried one before. It feels great! The neck felt a lot different from what I expected and it wasn't as comfortable as I had hoped on the lower frets but maybe it takes a little time getting used to.

That Strandberg stand though, what a joke!  As cheap as that felt I'm surprised they aren't shipped with the guitar.


----------



## jemfloral

eugeneelgr said:


> Now I did not know that. As far as i know, the string clamps do have a little bit of wiggle/rotation which I tighten down when I change strings.



Yep, they still wiggle/rotate a bit, even though that piece is there. I'll try to find a picture of what I'm talking about for you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just a heads up -- wired guitarist is doing a custom shop run of strandbergs. no word on specs yet.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> so we have 3 votes for a varberg 8 already



Yes! Tell the WG guys to put it on the list! I'm banned, so I probably won't get to buy one though.  But seriously, if Ola ever did an OS Varberg (aka not a bazillion dollar model) I'd be SO down to buy one!


----------



## SEvald

I have a OS8 which I bought about a year ago. Really like the guitar, it makes playing an eight string feel like an easy task compared to some other eight strings I have tried. 

A couple of questions for fellow Strandberg owners:

1. I have Lace pickups installed. I think the pickups are ok even though I plan on changing them eventually. What disturbs me is however that they "ring" when I tap them with my fingers and also if I "knock" on the body, which happens when I make sudden palm mutes and such. Has anybody else noticed this? Is there a smooth solution?

2. My volume control started to scratch a couple of months ago and goes completely quiet in some ranges. Has this happened to any other Strandberg owner within a year from buying? I have handled the guitar with great care.

Thanks!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Yes! Tell the WG guys to put it on the list! I'm banned, so I probably won't get to buy one though.  But seriously, if Ola ever did an OS Varberg (aka not a bazillion dollar model) I'd be SO down to buy one!



they're actually voting right now on varberg vs boden shape. There's a looot of guys that want 8 string varbergs in the group lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SEvald said:


> I have a OS8 which I bought about a year ago. Really like the guitar, it makes playing an eight string feel like an easy task compared to some other eight strings I have tried.
> 
> A couple of questions for fellow Strandberg owners:
> 
> 1. I have Lace pickups installed. I think the pickups are ok even though I plan on changing them eventually. What disturbs me is however that they "ring" when I tap them with my fingers and also if I "knock" on the body, which happens when I make sudden palm mutes and such. Has anybody else noticed this? Is there a smooth solution?
> 
> 2. My volume control started to scratch a couple of months ago and goes completely quiet in some ranges. Has this happened to any other Strandberg owner within a year from buying? I have handled the guitar with great care.
> 
> Thanks!



It has to do with the way they're mounted (wood screws+ springs into a chambered body = weird noises if you bump the pickups a lot). The only real solution afaik is either put foam underneath them or quit bumping the pickups while playing. 
Give the volume pot a spray with some contact cleaner, that should help. Worst case you have to replace the volume control, which isn't a huge deal.


----------



## jemfloral

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're actually voting right now on varberg vs boden shape. There's a looot of guys that want 8 string varbergs in the group lol



I threw my hat into the ring for the Varberg 8. Don't know that I'll end up doing the run or not, depending on the specs and shape. Have to wait and see how it all plays out with the voting.


----------



## Siggevaio

Stupid question, but what is the purpose of buying a custom shop line from a store? Will they be made faster than regular custom shop Strandbergs? Cheaper? If you buy directly from Strandberg you will get it exactly as you want it.


----------



## littleredguitars2

only reason i'd buy a custom through a store is if it was already built and i dug the spec. couldnt imagine any upside to ordering through them as opposed to the actual company


----------



## Hollowway

Siggevaio said:


> Stupid question, but what is the purpose of buying a custom shop line from a store? Will they be made faster than regular custom shop Strandbergs? Cheaper? If you buy directly from Strandberg you will get it exactly as you want it.



Yeah, so the idea is that the store rounds up customers, presumably saving the luthier some effort there, and so the luthier sells the store the guitars at a discount. To make it worth the customers' while, they'll throw in some unique specs, and talk about only a limited number of guitars with these, specs, etc. etc. Realistically, the spec upgrades aren't significant enough to cost much money, so the store will promote the limited number and uniqueness of the instruments, etc. Most of the time, telling someone you got #23 of a run of 50 makes zero difference in terms of value, etc., if it's just set up by a store like GP or WG. Anyway, a lot of smaller company luthiers will just do the runs on their own, because it makes way more sense for them to just keep the money, rather than let the store be a middle man. WG/GP has a reputation (true or not) of pumping the brands that they do runs with, and disparaging the brands that will not do runs with them. 

But yeah, I generally do not do a run for the reasons of it turning into value based on the run, or because of the hype. If it's got the specs I want, I'll do it. But the savings aren't significant enough to do it otherwise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

people are still voting on the body shape. it's basically neck and neck between varberg and the boden. WG said they'll let people vote on specs after a body shape gets locked down. I really hope they do varbergs. I've wanted a varberg 8 foreeeever

Edit: Varberg is winning


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> people are still voting on the body shape. it's basically neck and neck between varberg and the boden. WG said they'll let people vote on specs after a body shape gets locked down. I really hope they do varbergs. I've wanted a varberg 8 foreeeever
> 
> Edit: Varberg is winning



If I get accepted into the group, I maaaay jump in on a Varberg 8, but I didn't realize these were custom shop versions. $3500-$4000 is way higher than I can likely swing.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'd like a varberg. it would be a really nice compliment to my custom shop boden. if the spec is cool, i'd most likely sell my OS and go for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Mehtab accepted me into the group, so I maaaay jump in on a Varberg 8, but I didn't realize these were custom shop versions. $3500-$4000 is way higher than I can likely swing.



same, though I might move some crap to get one.


----------



## narad

I'm also pushing towards a varberg 8.


----------



## ramses

narad said:


> I'm also pushing towards a varberg 8.



If that happens, I'm selling my Washberg Boden 8


----------



## marcwormjim

Anyone selling a 6-trem to fund this run, please PM or link me to the appropriate listing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuuuu mehtab is saying it'll likely be a 6/7 string run. why does nobody do 8 string runs ;_;


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuuuu mehtab is saying it'll likely be a 6/7 string run. why does nobody do 8 string runs ;_;



[Narrator] _And with that, KnightBrolaire and Hollowway split off and formed Crazy Eights, the guitar run company that would become bigger than Apple or Google. Next week, on Behind the Music Scene - Nickleback completely changes their sound again, jumping to another genre at the tail end of its popularity._

Sorry, had to throw that dig in against Nickleback.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> [Narrator] _And with that, KnightBrolaire and Hollowway split off and formed Crazy Eights, the guitar run company that would become bigger than Apple or Google. Next week, on Behind the Music Scene - Nickleback completely changes their sound again, jumping to another genre at the tail end of its popularity._
> 
> Sorry, had to throw that dig in against Nickleback.


----------



## SEvald

KnightBrolaire said:


> It has to do with the way they're mounted (wood screws+ springs into a chambered body = weird noises if you bump the pickups a lot). The only real solution afaik is either put foam underneath them or quit bumping the pickups while playing.
> Give the volume pot a spray with some contact cleaner, that should help. Worst case you have to replace the volume control, which isn't a huge deal.


 
Thanks for answering! I think that I'll go ahead and try to solve it with some foam and see what happens. It's not a very big problem actually, but worth a shot


----------



## littleredguitars2

marcwormjim said:


> Anyone selling a 6-trem to fund this run, please PM or link me to the appropriate listing.



Ill let you know!. Ive got a purple boden os trem with with bare knuckle crawler pickups i would sell if this runs spec looks good


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

There is something that I don't understand about the WG Strandberg run.

There are all these people joining in the group and acting like they are going to actually hop on the WG Custom Strandberg run. Yet hardly a single one of them can afford to shell out for a $3,500-$4,000 guitar. (You can tell.) So what? Specs are going to be voted on by a bunch of guys who don't even end up buying in on the axes?

I mean, I know that WG or Strandberg can't give a price until specs are set. But it seems like only actual buyers who legitimately want (*and can afford*) the product should be the ones to decide on the specs. Worst case scenario, the specs might end up deterring someone who really wants in on the run and has the money to fund it. One sale lost.


----------



## narad

Yet this hasn't stopped or hindered any of their past runs. And I'm not sure how you got your hands on everyone's bank account details...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm sure there are people voting that aren't going to buy. it's just going to make it harder to get a read on what specs people actually want.

EDIT: woot varberg won.


----------



## jemfloral

I voted because I want a Varberg 8 and can afford it, but if it's just going to be a 6/7 run then I likely will not participate. They'd have to make it something pretty special specs-wise to draw my interest in another 6/7.

I think Mehtab could've done a better job of clarifying 6/7/8 Boden or 6/7 Varberg when he wrote the description for the poll, since strandberg hasn't done a 8 string Varberg yet (to my knowledge), so it's unlikely they'll write/expand upon the Varberg CNC code to include 8's for the run. That's kind of asking for trouble, right, _testing_ a new CNC code on a large group run?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> And I'm not sure how you got your hands on everyone's bank account details...


Well, I mean, when you're a young kid flashing a cheap RG8 it's kind of easy to tell...


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Well, I mean, when you're a young kid flashing a cheap RG8 it's kind of easy to tell...



Eh, I think WG can do payment plans?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> Eh, I think WG can do payment plans?


What? Really? Don't tell me that. Now I might actually have to order one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jemfloral said:


> I voted because I want a Varberg 8 and can afford it, but if it's just going to be a 6/7 run then I likely will not participate. They'd have to make it something pretty special specs-wise to draw my interest in another 6/7.
> 
> I think Mehtab could've done a better job of clarifying 6/7/8 Boden or 6/7 Varberg when he wrote the description for the poll, since strandberg hasn't done a 8 string Varberg yet (to my knowledge), so it's unlikely they'll write/expand upon the Varberg CNC code to include 8's for the run. That's kind of asking for trouble, right, _testing_ a new CNC code on a large group run?



one of the admins is saying it'll likely only be 10-25 spots max. I agree that they really should have clarified whether 8 strings were an option as they haven't really explicitly done so. I'm in the same boat- if it turns out to be a 6/7 string run then I'm out. I want an 8 string option, though I'm also apprehensive about being a guinea pig for strandberg, especially at this price point.


----------



## Bearilla

QUESTION!

Where was this voting taking place and where is the info on this run?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearilla said:


> QUESTION!
> 
> Where was this voting taking place and where is the info on this run?



it's a closed group being run by wired guitarist on facebook. Only specs so far are that it's going to be a varberg body and it's a run w/ the swedish custom shop.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/691761850984484/


----------



## Bearilla

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a closed group being run by wired guitarist on facebook. Only specs so far are that it's going to be a varberg body and it's a run w/ the swedish custom shop.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/691761850984484/



Bummer...... Kinda sucks for people who don't use FB. 

I have been seeing quite a bit about people who get in on group buys. You guys find these only advertised on FB?


----------



## littleredguitars2

subscribe to wired guitarists email newsletter and you'll get the info.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearilla said:


> Bummer...... Kinda sucks for people who don't use FB.
> 
> I have been seeing quite a bit about people who get in on group buys. You guys find these only advertised on FB?



that's where I've seen most runs advertised. Rusti,alpher instruments, ibanez and ESP runs are the most recent I've seen.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I was interested in the run and voted for the boden shape. Varberg won...I'm out.

Ill settle for my PliniBerg coming in June.


----------



## Casper777

I think it'a time for a 4th Strandberg.... Custom shop this time!


----------



## littleredguitars2

i'm keeping some optimism for the build. i do like varbergs. but i dont know if the time is right or not for me to get one. i guess it depends on final pricing and spec. truth is i think i may end up pickin up a suhr modern satin if this doesnt pan out.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I won't be able to do this, as it's a custom run. If I had $3500-4000 to drop on a custom I'd probably get a Daemoness. No shade to Ola, as I really respect the guy, but I just can't rationalize that kind of money for that. I do still want an OS Boden, though.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

I saw some comments saying that people may sell a guitar to do the WG run. I'm looking for a Boden 8 non OS. If someone has something to unload, hit me up. S7, Washburn, or Swede shop is cool.


----------



## littleredguitars2

RPG_Guitars said:


> I saw some comments saying that people may sell a guitar to do the WG run. I'm looking for a Boden 8 non OS. If someone has something to unload, hit me up. S7, Washburn, or Swede shop is cool.



theres someone on the facebook "strandberg guitar owners" group that just posted his 8 washburn for sale. i guess it fell at one point and had a decent crack in it but the price reflects it. only $2500 i think it was.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> theres someone on the facebook "strandberg guitar owners" group that just posted his 8 washburn for sale. i guess it fell at one point and had a decent crack in it but the price reflects it. only $2500 i think it was.



yeah it's a steal. someone buy it before i do


----------



## Hollowway

littleredguitars2 said:


> theres someone on the facebook "strandberg guitar owners" group that just posted his 8 washburn for sale. i guess it fell at one point and had a decent crack in it but the price reflects it. only $2500 i think it was.



What are the specs? I just applied to the group. 99% sure I won't buy it, but I'm curious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> What are the specs? I just applied to the group. 99% sure I won't buy it, but I'm curious.



looks like swamp ash body, flame maple top, lace pickups, ebony board. no idea on the neck.

EDIT: asked the owner and this is what he told me: 
-Swamp ash body
-AAAA flame maple top
-Ebony fretboard
-Caribbean rosewood neck with maple stripes and carbon fiber filets
-Blue Luminlay side and front dots -Stainless steel frets
-Lace X-bar pickups
-Push/pull coil split volume pot -26.5" to 28" multiscale
-4.5 lbs
-Original gigbag and certificate of authenticity included


----------



## blacai

Hollowway said:


> What are the specs? I just applied to the group. 99% sure I won't buy it, but I'm curious.



8 Washburn
Little Rock, AR (72211)
2500 $
FS/FT $2500 - I have a Strandberg Boden 8 Washburn Custom Shop that I would be interested in selling or trading for a Boden 6 string. Just not playing 8 strings anymore. It took a drop and developed a crack in the back along the wood grain but was professionally repaired by a local technician. If anyone has a Boden 6 they are willing to trade or is interested in purchasing it, let me know.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Yup, and there it is! I saw the add on the music gear exchange before I dropped the note over here. We're in contact via FB but I'm keeping my options open for the time being and still wanting to see what else is out there.


----------



## littleredguitars2

mehtabs mentioned that it looks like Poplar burl is going to be the top of choice for the new varberg run after some of the voting. and thats all it took for me to decide against the purchase. not a fan personally


----------



## RPG_Guitars

I was fired up for the run. Things came crashing down when the Varberg came down the line though. Time to kick the can down the road.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

uggh as soon as they said no 8 strings I left the group. guess it's for the best since I need to save my cash for some upcoming builds.


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> mehtabs mentioned that it looks like Poplar burl is going to be the top of choice for the new varberg run after some of the voting. and thats all it took for me to decide against the purchase. not a fan personally



Yeah, poplar has turned me off. I've got an M2M spot that shouldn't be too far away, so I'm happy to skip this.


----------



## littleredguitars2

StevenC said:


> Yeah, poplar has turned me off. I've got an M2M spot that shouldn't be too far away, so I'm happy to skip this.



ha! so you'll be just fine. what sort of spec are you thinkin?


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> ha! so you'll be just fine. what sort of spec are you thinkin?



It's probably still a little while off. I have a few different ideas, but I'm keeping them to myself for now. Probably at least 8 strings, though.


----------



## yellowv

WG will sell the run out just as they do with everything else. Mehtab is a marketing genius.


----------



## Casper777

The problem with these kind of poll-based guitar build is that you have the risk of ending up with a weird combination of features that doesn't necessarily achieve the best results. 

We'll see. I'm in the group for curiosity, I didn't vote as I already have my own plans for a future build.


----------



## blacai

I don't get the point of that run. I am in the group(didn't vote, just curiosity) and I would not throw 4k$ for a guitar these kids are choosing.

Their discussions are hilarious. I suspect the guitar will end with some kind of "kiesel-please-kill-me-abortion look"

Like I said, at least it is funny reading kids nowadays.


----------



## littleredguitars2

still bummed i never got a koaberg from the first run. but my walnut baby is sexy as hell. so i have no reason to complain lol


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> still bummed i never got a koaberg from the first run. but my walnut baby is sexy as hell. so i have no reason to complain lol



and you got red hardware... THAT is cool!


----------



## MSUspartans777

littleredguitars2 said:


> still bummed i never got a koaberg from the first run. but my walnut baby is sexy as hell. so i have no reason to complain lol



I love that Misha spec. I have serious GAS for his Jackson Sig. I'm thinking about parting with my Washburn CL7 to get one.


----------



## Hollowway

How the hell did that Washburn Boden get such a big crack in the body? That thing is huge!!


----------



## Thessarecords

Anyone has news concerning the OS restock on the European shop ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> How the hell did that Washburn Boden get such a big crack in the body? That thing is huge!!



chainsaw accident


----------



## Casper777

Thessarecords said:


> Anyone has news concerning the OS restock on the European shop ?



heu... I guess there won't be any before the new models arrive sometime in May. They are all due to come around this date.

I would be surprised they get a new "OS" batch before then. But you can still find plenty of them at retailers, like Guitarguitar in the UK for exemple.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

blacai said:


> I don't get the point of that run. I am in the group(didn't vote, just curiosity) and I would not throw 4k$ for a guitar these kids are choosing.
> 
> Their discussions are hilarious. I suspect the guitar will end with some kind of "kiesel-please-kill-me-abortion look"
> 
> Like I said, at least it is funny reading kids nowadays.


^ This. 



yellowv said:


> WG will sell the run out just as they do with everything else. Mehtab is a marketing genius.


I'm not sure how many of these kids and WG cronies can afford to shell out $3.5K-$4K. But we will see. If the run doesn't sellout out, maybe the WG guys will buy the extra slots up and try to flip the guitars elsewhere.

I was interested in the run myself, especially since it's a Varberg run, but not anymore. Besides, I've got plans on custom builds with other luthiers. So I would rather save my money and take it elsewhere. (Somewhere more trustworthy than WG.)


----------



## littleredguitars2

MSUspartans777 said:


> I love that Misha spec. I have serious GAS for his Jackson Sig. I'm thinking about parting with my Washburn CL7 to get one.



Im not crazy about the red hardware but its certainly unique. I wouldve spec'd black or rose gold hardware if i couldve and probably an ebony board. The amount of birdseye on it is insane though. Most ive seen on any strandy.


----------



## SevenStringJones

littleredguitars2 said:


> mehtabs mentioned that it looks like Poplar burl is going to be the top of choice for the new varberg run after some of the voting. and thats all it took for me to decide against the purchase. not a fan personally



Same. Poplar burl can vary so much and just looks cheap to me in most instances. Was super excited for the run and ready to throw cash at it until this.



StevenC said:


> Yeah, poplar has turned me off. I've got an M2M spot that shouldn't be too far away, so I'm happy to skip this.



Did Ola fix the M2M list? I went from #303 in the 11/2/2015 update to #781 in the 5/20/2016 update.


----------



## Hollowway

What are people liking instead of poplar burl? I'm super into burls (cuz I follow hype bandwagons, lol). If you guys could have any top, what would it be - like a flamed maple, or like a walnut, or what?


----------



## SevenStringJones

Hollowway said:


> What are people liking instead of poplar burl? I'm super into burls (cuz I follow hype bandwagons, lol). If you guys could have any top, what would it be - like a flamed maple, or like a walnut, or what?



KOA! Figured koa would be awesome, but most of it was disappointing in the last run. Quilted maple could be a good option. Easier to find decent pieces in quantity than koa and should be a bit more uniform.


----------



## narad

SevenStringJones said:


> KOA! Figured koa would be awesome, but most of it was disappointing in the last run. Quilted maple could be a good option. Easier to find decent pieces in quantity than koa and should be a bit more uniform.



High quality quilt maple from Strandberg? Good luck with that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> High quality quilt maple from Strandberg? Good luck with that.



accurate.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

I have no doubts that they will have quality tops for this run as it's coming from the Swedish shop. It's not Washburn or Korea building these guitars. I'm not doing the run so, whatever.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Hollowway said:


> How the hell did that Washburn Boden get such a big crack in the body? That thing is huge!!



I hit him up on FB. The crack goes from the input jack to the cavity, down one side of the cavity, then all the way up to the upper left horn. Not worth $2500 imo.


----------



## RickSanchez

Hey  I was planing on making my own 8string and I would like to know the width at the nut and the bridge of an strandberg os8, because i really enjoyed playing it (at an event once). The width is measured from the middle of the 8th to the middle of the 1St string, it would be great if anyone knowing it could tell me, because i couldn't find any info on it online. I'm also not planning on copying the strandberg, even though I'm saving up money to get it some day


----------



## littleredguitars2

Hollowway said:


> What are people liking instead of poplar burl? I'm super into burls (cuz I follow hype bandwagons, lol). If you guys could have any top, what would it be - like a flamed maple, or like a walnut, or what?



koa, ebony, walnut in that order.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> What are people liking instead of poplar burl? I'm super into burls (cuz I follow hype bandwagons, lol). If you guys could have any top, what would it be - like a flamed maple, or like a walnut, or what?



Ebony, Black Limba or Zebrawood. I love the way they look.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yes! Zebrawood on an ash or black limba body looks off the hooK!



KnightBrolaire said:


> EDIT: asked the owner and this is what he told me:
> 
> -AAAA flame maple top



_That_'s 4xA?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Yes! Zebrawood on an ash or black limba body looks off the hooK!
> 
> 
> 
> _That_'s 4xA?!



idk, he doesn't have any decent pics up besides those so I can't really judge. 

I was actually specing a black limba body with either a zebrawood or ebony top for my next guitar. It would look so good.


----------



## Bearilla

Question for fellow Strandberg owners.....

You guys find the tuning "barrels" get off center causing spacing conflict? I have noticed mine can get off center causing theme to get close enough to rub the others if I am not careful. This is most noticeable on the low E and low B.


----------



## Thrashman

^ Only when there's no string tension as they do jiggle, but that's not really a flaw.


----------



## jemfloral

^ Nope never noticed that...


----------



## Bearilla

This is an issue while the strings are under tension. Have noticed when tuning they can get off center.

Anyone be able to get some close up pics of their bridge? Would like to compare my saddle spacing.

I can create a new thread if people would like it to be there instead of here. Appreciate the help, Dudes!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Pikka Bird said:


> _That_'s 4xA?!



You'll be surprised how the right light can make the figuring really pop. Especially on matte finishes, you really need to catch light at the right angle for you to really see the figuring. Furthermore, without a stain, it's even harder to see how figured it is too.


----------



## Pikka Bird

eugeneelgr said:


> You'll be surprised how the right light can make the figuring really pop. Especially on matte finishes, you really need to catch light at the right angle for you to really see the figuring. Furthermore, without a stain, it's even harder to see how figured it is too.



Don't worry, I know. I have a few slabs of the stuff on my shelf. I was just wondering why a guy who's already off to a bad start, bargaining-wise, seemingly went out of his way to photograph the guitar in a way as to make an alledgedly spectacular top appear boring and featureless. I'm almost impressed.


----------



## Inceptic

For those that have tried both, is a Varberg less comfortable to play than a Boden?


----------



## marcwormjim

On that same note, which model (comparing non-OS models, of course) do folks feel is better for paddling water?


----------



## StevenC

Have played both, don't think there's much between them comfort wise.

As an oar, I'd take the Varberg for the flatter back.


----------



## jemfloral

StevenC said:


> As an oar, I'd take the Varberg for the flatter back.



The flatter back, yes, but really it's the fact that water is displaced at a far higher rate when using an oar with sandwich construction... particularly Mahogany, Alder and Rock Maple.


----------



## narad

You guys are both going to be eating my dust. Rowing with 2 explorers ftw


----------



## littleredguitars2

my 335 will ensure victory for me


----------



## endmysuffering

Or you can use an agile 827 like a normal poor man, I'll be so fast that you can't even draft me.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> You guys are both going to be eating my dust. Rowing with 2 explorers ftw



With the headstock on a KL, you can go kayaking with just one.


----------



## blacai

From the WG run
-Your choice of color.
-Poplar burl top (free upgrade)
-Roasted maple neck (free upgrade)
-Mahogany/Swamp ash body 
-Ziricote fretboard (free upgrade)
-Fishman Fluence Pickups 
-Fanned frets
-Hardtail
-6 or 7 string


----------



## narad

The Skervesen fans won out.


----------



## Danukenator

narad said:


> The Skervesen fans won out.



Those finishes look like a Skervensen as photo-matched by Kiesel.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> The Skervesen fans won out.


My exact thoughts.

So, we now have a Strandberg body, a Skervesen paintjob, and a Kiesel wood choice for the body and fretboard.


----------



## blacai

Like I said...Kids choosing specs results to this mess


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

This is overload. Almost cringeworthy.

Not gonna lie though, I think that green would look good with a clean maple fretboard and either all chrome hardware or all gold hardware since it fades to a more neutral color.


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This is overload. Almost cringeworthy.
> 
> Not gonna lie though, I think that green would look good with a clean maple fretboard and either all chrome hardware or all gold hardware since it fades to a more neutral color.



The black/green/purple have potential, but yea -- it needs a maple board or similar. What makes Skervesen and Kiesels often so cringe is this weird desire to go over the top on every single part of the instrument. No thought to balance, just every piece of wood as busy as possible. Sad to see it here as well -- Ziricote board not a good choice for burl tops on a minimalist instrument.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yeah ziricote and burl do not go together. It's too busy.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I was out when the varberg won out. Boden is a much better body style.

Zicarote looks bad, why not stick with solid ebony? Looks so badass


----------



## eugeneelgr

MSUspartans777 said:


> I was out when the varberg won out. Boden is a much better body style.
> 
> Zicarote looks bad, why not stick with solid ebony? Looks so badass



I've never tried the varberg, but I've always thought there were some design aspects I didn't really get. Mainly the lower cutaway, that extra extension of wood seems like it would hinder fret access. And the partial fretboard.

Does look a little less quirky than the boden though.


----------



## MSUspartans777

eugeneelgr said:


> I've never tried the varberg, but I've always thought there were some design aspects I didn't really get. Mainly the lower cutaway, that extra extension of wood seems like it would hinder fret access. And the partial fretboard.
> 
> Does look a little less quirky than the boden though.



I had honestly forgot there was the varberg option. Boden is a much better choice


----------



## Nialzzz

For me, the varberg is by far the prettier guitar. 

Different strokes for different folks and all that. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## crackout

I have to say, a six string Varberg with fan in both directions and angled pickups is pretty cool. I also like the brown, white, black combination of body woods.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah they didnt really say what fan size for each model though. part of me doubts it'll be anything other than the 25.5 to 25 on the 6's. which is unlike the photo.


----------



## cubix

While the Varberg is a cool guitar i REALLY love the drawing Ola did of the Varberg Bass. Such a beautiful shape and appeals to me more than the original Varberg. I hope this doesn't end up only as a sketch, this would definately work as a guitar body aswell... Fantastic!


----------



## narad

Not a bad starting point at all! Seems like a step up from the boden bass.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Id slap that bass


----------



## olejason

Those specs look pretty terrible. It seems like all the "designed by a Facebook group" guitars turn into a gaudy Keisel style mess.


----------



## Casper777

olejason said:


> Those specs look pretty terrible. It seems like all the "designed by a Facebook group" guitars turn into a gaudy Keisel style mess.



That's exactly what I feared.... 

At least it didn't end up with a splarkle finish "Letchford style"!!


----------



## blacai

olejason said:


> Those specs look pretty terrible. It seems like all the "designed by a Facebook group" guitars turn into a gaudy Keisel style mess.



don't let people design your custom guitar


----------



## Danukenator

narad said:


> The black/green/purple have potential, but yea -- it needs a maple board or similar. What makes Skervesen and Kiesels often so cringe is this weird desire to go over the top on every single part of the instrument. No thought to balance, just every piece of wood as busy as possible. Sad to see it here as well -- Ziricote board not a good choice for burl tops on a minimalist instrument.



I think there is a sentiment that the more exotic each component is, the better the whole guitar. It's almost like there is an arms race to ensure each component of a custom shop guitar is spec'd "upwards" as far as possible.

Fretboard Heirarchy:
Brazilian Titanium Magic Wood > Ziricote > Ebony > Rosewood/Maple

It's resulted in a lot of guitars being, in my opinion, really gawdy. As you mentioned, there isn't a coherent design. There's no emphasis on one "star" component. With these crazy burls, you need neutral components to emphasize the burl. Some of the Kiesels with stained everything are more interesting as an exercise in guitar finishing than being actually attractive instruments.


----------



## Casper777

Danukenator said:


> I think there is a sentiment that the more exotic each component is, the better the whole guitar. It's almost like there is an arms race to ensure each component of a custom shop guitar is spec'd "upwards" as far as possible.
> 
> Fretboard Heirarchy:
> Brazilian Titanium Magic Wood > Ziricote > Ebony > Rosewood/Maple
> 
> It's resulted in a lot of guitars being, in my opinion, really gawdy. As you mentioned, there isn't a coherent design. There's no emphasis on one "star" component. With these crazy burls, you need neutral components to emphasize the burl. Some of the Kiesels with stained everything are more interesting as an exercise in guitar finishing than being actually attractive instruments.



^^^ well said!


----------



## ramses

Danukenator said:


> I think there is a sentiment that the more exotic each component is, the better the whole guitar. It's almost like there is an arms race to ensure each component of a custom shop guitar is spec'd "upwards" as far as possible.
> 
> Fretboard Heirarchy:
> Brazilian Titanium Magic Wood > Ziricote > Ebony > Rosewood/Maple
> 
> It's resulted in a lot of guitars being, in my opinion, really gawdy. As you mentioned, there isn't a coherent design. There's no emphasis on one "star" component. With these crazy burls, you need neutral components to emphasize the burl. Some of the Kiesels with stained everything are more interesting as an exercise in guitar finishing than being actually attractive instruments.



I was hoping for a flame maple top and ebony fretboard. In particular since the top will have a satin finish. Maybe next time.


----------



## blacai

Final specs for the WG run:
*6 strings * Price($)1400 deposit+2595 
-Your choice of color (options listed below)
-Poplar burl top (free upgrade)
-Roasted maple neck (free upgrade)
-Mahogany/Swamp ash body
-Ziricote fretboard (free upgrade)
-25&#8243; to 25.5&#8243; scale length
-Stainless steel frets
-Fishman Fluence pickups
-Hardtail
-Glow in the dark Luminlay side dots
-16&#8243; to 20&#8243; compound radius
-Special aluminium knobs
-Chambered core
-Satin finish
-Cases included

*
7 strings* Price($)1400 deposit+2695 
-Your choice of color (options listed below)
-Poplar burl top (free upgrade)
-Roasted maple neck (free upgrade)
-Mahogany/Swamp ash body
-Ziricote fretboard (free upgrade)
-25&#8243; to 25.75&#8243; scale length
-Stainless steel frets
-Fishman Fluence pickups
-Hardtail
-Glow in the dark Luminlay side dots
-16&#8243; to 20&#8243; compound radius
-Special aluminium knobs
-Chambered core
-Satin finish
-Cases included


----------



## xzacx

I was considering one, because I think the Varburg is a super cool shape. But I'm only interested in a 6, so fanned frets kill that as 1, they're unnecessary since I don't tune down, and 2, I hate how strandberg does the parallel fret at the first fret on 6s. But after seeing the top wood and those finishes, I'm not even disappointed now. I would have even taken natural, but as many people have said, these specs look straight out of the Kiesel school of design.


----------



## MSUspartans777

The specs look crazy. I can't believe they group will have enough people throwing down almost 4 grand. 

Despite my reservations, I can't wait to see what these turn out like.


----------



## jemfloral

xzacx said:


> I hate how strandberg does the parallel fret at the first fret on 6s.



Same here. My suggestion to strandberg on their survey was to make a line of guitars where the perpendicular fret is in the same location on the neck across 6,7 and 8 eight string models. That way you could move from one to the other without much adjustment/thought. For me personally, I prefer it being the same configuration as the OS7 (which I believe is the 9th fret on the 25.5"-26.25" neck).


----------



## Inceptic

Compared to the previous koaberg run, the response to this varberg run seems mostly apathetic. I'd be surprised if they even sell 10 of these.


----------



## The 1

Any of you have any idea what the current turnaround time for the M2M waitlist is?
I figure it's probably something ridiculous but I'm still curious.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Since this run is coming out of the M2M factory, then that means that the builds of other customers (who have been waiting for months and/or years thus far) are going to be pushed back further.

That doesn't seem right.

Of course, this is all dependent on if any of those ugly Varbergs sell. And it doesn't look like any are going to. My theory regarding the massive flaw in WG's tactic of polling the community (specifically polling individuals without the money and who are not going to buy) now holds true. Deposits should be required in order to vote on specs because it proves who is serious about purchasing, and it will ensure that the actual buyers get specs that they want while still making compromises for everyone involved. (The issue with this is that people aren't going to want to put down money on something that they know nothing about. Not one single spec until they vote.)



The 1 said:


> Any of you have any idea what the current turnaround time for the M2M waitlist is?
> I figure it's probably something ridiculous but I'm still curious.


3-4 years I what I last heard. Ola said that the bottleneck to the Swedish M2M shop is that he (Ola) has to be present. I find this odd to say since the shop seems to operating just fine building without him present. Either way, if that is the case, the wait time could be 5 years.


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Since this run is coming out of the M2M factory, then that means that the builds of other customers (who have been waiting for months and/or years thus far) are going to be pushed back further.
> 
> That doesn't seem right.



It's only pushing it back the same as N number of custom shop orders. There's 2 queues: custom shop and M2M. They don't overlap.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> It's only pushing it back the same as N number of custom shop orders. There's 2 queues: custom shop and M2M. They don't overlap.



IIRC it's the same team that's building both custom shop and m2m orders, unless there is a different "elite" department within the team itself that has been delegated to only handle the M2M orders, which again seems highly probable as a way to have a neat workflow.

Are there many on here still placing orders/waiting on M2Ms though? Let's hear some specs/mockups!


----------



## cubix

I believe Ola himself used to make the M2M guitars, I wouldn't be surprised if he still was very much hands on with that line, while the custom shop is done by his workers.


----------



## eugeneelgr

cubix said:


> I believe Ola himself used to make the M2M guitars, I wouldn't be surprised if he still was very much hands on with that line, while the custom shop is done by his workers.



I'm pretty sure when it got to mine(#67), alot of the guitar was already built by his team and not him personally. It was in the build album on facebook. Frets, body sanding, cutting the body blank was done by his team.

I reckon Ola's probably more involved in expanding the business, R&D and probably QC work here and there. Wish they would post more progress shots of M2Ms.


----------



## olejason

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Deposits should be required in order to vote on specs because it proves who is serious about purchasing, and it will ensure that the actual buyers get specs that they want while still making compromises for everyone involved. (The issue with this is that people aren't going to want to put down money on something that they know nothing about. Not one single spec until they vote.)



I agree with you but I also see the other side of it. I'd never put down a deposit for fear of the Keisel/Ormsby type people jumping in and voting for a bunch of ridiculous looking specs. I guess I have a hard time getting excited for the 'vote for specs' guitars no matter how you do it.


----------



## narad

Well I'd recommend dividing the group run into two, and you could vote within each partition if you wanted something generally "classy" or "hot mess".


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> Well I'd recommend dividing the group run into two, and you could vote within each partition if you wanted something generally "classy" or "hot mess".



And what about people ordering their own custom shop Strandberg?! I really don't get the purpose of these run... 

Do we really need WG for this? Just to get some free upgrades on 50 or 100 buck options?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Casper777 said:


> And what about people ordering their own custom shop Strandberg?! I really don't get the purpose of these run...
> 
> Do we really need WG for this? Just to get some free upgrades on 50 or 100 buck options?


Mehtab has to make his money somehow.


----------



## Inceptic

Actually, the WG specs weren't determined by voting. On the surface, it looks that way, but if you pay attention, it's not. 

1. Mehtab chose the Varberg shape in spite of poll results. 

2. If you look at the second round of voting, the survey doc, the choices they want you to make are always #1, with the words "free upgrade" in parenthesis. (This is akin to a how magicians/mentalists deal out cards to give you the illusion of choice.)

3. There was no voting on the colors at all.


----------



## narad

Ha, you're nuts, man. The Varberg was in the lead at the time that the decision was made, by the early voters who reflect more of the reliable buyer pool than the randoms. And #2 is just total nutso -- those are the options that Ola agreed to do without charge for a run, not the options necessary for the Illuminati to break the 7th seal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Ha, you're nuts, man. The Varberg was in the lead at the time that the decision was made, by the early voters who reflect more of the reliable buyer pool than the randoms. And #2 is just total nutso -- those are the options that Ola agreed to do without charge for a run, not the options necessary for the Illuminati to break the 7th seal.



lmao I was waiting for you to go after him


----------



## Danukenator

Gawdy choices aside, I wouldn't get conspiratorial about WG's run. It's not exactly in their interest to screw over paying customers. 

Despite my personal objections, I'll be happy to see these proliferate after the run. I'd like to see these be very well made. I feel like I always see some sort of caveat to Strandberg NGDs. Some sloppy routing, finish marks, etc. I know they've done a lot of shuffling around so I hope they finally get all the kinks ironed out.


----------



## Inceptic

No one is getting screwed because no one is owed a Varberg, and no one is being coerced into joining the run. 

It's just naive to think that the Varbergs ended up looking that way because "kids voted on them". Everyone knows that the value of a run is determined by the free upgrades, so the free upgrades get chosen. The options offered as free upgrades are determined by WG and Strandberg, and there was only one free upgrade option per category.

Thus, there's no conspiracy nor rocket science involved here.


----------



## Hollowway

I have no dog in this fight, but I don't think you can say that the early voting was more likely to be paying customers. If anything, people with jobs may not have been able to log into FB immediately to do the voting. I don't think we can glean much from the time of voting. I doubt Mehtab cared which won, but in theory he could have stopped the voting whenever the voting matched the result he wanted. For myself, if I were in charge (or Ola) I'd have pushed for a Varberg just to get it into the wild, and try to reproduce the business the boden did.


----------



## ramses

narad said:


> Ha, you're nuts, man. The Varberg was in the lead at the time that the decision was made, by the early voters who reflect more of the reliable buyer pool than the randoms. And #2 is just total nutso -- those are the options that Ola agreed to do without charge for a run, not the options necessary for the Illuminati to break the 7th seal.



I knew you were part of the conspiracy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mehtab did say early on he wanted the varberg to win since there aren't a ton of them floating around out there, which is a sentiment I agree with.


----------



## Danukenator

KnightBrolaire said:


> Mehtab did say early on he wanted the varberg to win since there aren't a ton of them floating around out there, which is a sentiment I agree with.



To be honest, that alone is good business. What will have better resale value? A boden or a varberg? The customer get something unique and the buyers get a safety net. If they don't care for the neck/shape it will be easy to sell at minimal loss.


----------



## Hollowway

I'm still shocked that a guitar "run" can cost $4000 or more for the instrument. Apparently I'm not the baller I thought I was! That is waaaaaaay out of my price range.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> I'm still shocked that a guitar "run" can cost $4000 or more for the instrument. Apparently I'm not the baller I thought I was! That is waaaaaaay out of my price range.



you could always sell me some of your 8 strings


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> I'm still shocked that a guitar "run" can cost $4000 or more for the instrument. Apparently I'm not the baller I thought I was! That is waaaaaaay out of my price range.



Nah, totally agree. $4k there's no reason to compromise at all, because that's full-on custom money. It's a win for those guys who were just waiting to place a vividly-stained burl top + ziricote board order, as soon as they pawned their Ed Hardy shirt collections.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> Nah, totally agree. $4k there's no reason to compromise at all, because that's full-on custom money. It's a win for those guys who were just waiting to place a vividly-stained burl top + ziricote board order, as soon as they pawned their Ed Hardy shirt collections.


My morning just started off on the right foot when I checked this thread and read that.


----------



## Danukenator

Christ, between this and the Decibel thread narad's taking no prisoners .


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Somewhat unrelated: Has anyone ever made the joke that Strandbergs are "headless norseman"?


----------



## MoonJelly

OMG narad. I sincerely hope you're this outspoken IRL. That one got me


----------



## narad

MoonJelly said:


> OMG narad. I sincerely hope you're this outspoken IRL. That one got me



Ha, I think that would be far too exhausting!


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Nah, totally agree. $4k there's no reason to compromise at all, because that's full-on custom money. It's a win for those guys who were just waiting to place a vividly-stained burl top + ziricote board order, as soon as they pawned their Ed Hardy shirt collections.



Narad the Brutal. Don't forget their Evisu jeans as well


----------



## Thrashman

^ I remember those. Jesus 

OnT: got a new neck fitted to my .strandberg* today - this one has an ebony fretboard as well as opposed to the birdseye maple one I used to have. It'll be cool to try something new 
Their customer service in unparallelled as always - seriously the single best company I have ever dealth with before. 
Needless to say, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## littleredguitars2

https://www.themusiczoo.com/product...262937161&mc_cid=a0e126cc13&mc_eid=b2b44b7a11






just in at the music zoo. now i'm confused. i thought the OS line was done and that the roasted maple necks were only one the new lines? like the boden original which is the old OS.


----------



## jemfloral

littleredguitars2 said:


> just in at the music zoo. now i'm c...... the Original (formerly OS) line included.


----------



## marcwormjim

When I asked in November about what lines/runs would be restocked, Ed Yoon said there'd be a restocking of select OS models in February, with the implication I inferred being that it would be the last batch with the previous line's specs, to be replaced completely by the 2017 lines (including the "Original" line specs). Apparently, their WMI maple stock was switched over to roasted during production of the last OS batch. The indicator, for me, is the OS line price vs the higher 2017 line prices.


----------



## littleredguitars2

cleared that up! thanks


----------



## lilstryer

Thrashman said:


> ^ I remember those. Jesus
> 
> OnT: got a new neck fitted to my .strandberg* today - this one has an ebony fretboard as well as opposed to the birdseye maple one I used to have. It'll be cool to try something new
> Their customer service in unparallelled as always - seriously the single best company I have ever dealth with before.
> Needless to say, I'm a happy camper!



oo how much did the new neck cost?


----------



## ihunda

Thanks for the link @littleredguitars2, I just bought that guitar when I saw the picture here  Finally a tremolo strandberg for me!


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Just got an E-Mail from WG about the Strandberg custom run. I guess all those folks who voted on the specs did pay a deposit... I would of paid my deposit if it had been a Boden shape with an 8 string option.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Thrashman said:


> ^ I remember those. Jesus
> 
> OnT: got a new neck fitted to my .strandberg* today - this one has an ebony fretboard as well as opposed to the birdseye maple one I used to have. It'll be cool to try something new
> Their customer service in unparallelled as always - seriously the single best company I have ever dealth with before.
> Needless to say, I'm a happy camper!



That's awesome!
May I ask what the round about cost was? And any other pictures? 
I just bought an older os series i'd love to get a roasted neck


----------



## littleredguitars2

ihunda said:


> Thanks for the link @littleredguitars2, I just bought that guitar when I saw the picture here  Finally a tremolo strandberg for me!



happy to help! i sub to their newsletter so i see everything new they get in.



also to RPG Guitars, i voted and DID NOT pay a deposit.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

RPG_Guitars said:


> Just got an E-Mail from WG about the Strandberg custom run. I guess all those folks who voted on the specs did pay a deposit...


Yeah, they just merely typed that in an email to make it seem like they are doing better than the really are in order to continue building hype. Marketing. I periodically keep in touch with many guys online who follow WG, and none of them have expressed interest in purchasing a spot on the run.


----------



## SpaceDock

Anyone else have issues with strandberg trem arm unscrewing? Tips appreciated


----------



## RPG_Guitars

I'm not trying to turn this into a WG thread, so this will be my last comment in this subject. The WG E-Mail is selling slots for the run. I figure they didn't get the amount of deposits for the run from the FB group, hence the E-Mail. They went with the Varberg based on early votes assuming early voters are more apt to buy in. The Boden had more votes as time went on. To me it seems like bad logic to call the run based on who smashed the button 1st rather then waiting and seeing what truly garners greater interest.


----------



## rapterr15

Anyone know if the J-series will continue to be produced and sold in North America? I had left a comment on Strandberg's FB page asking, but never got a reply.


----------



## ramses

RPG_Guitars said:


> I'm not trying to turn this into a WG thread, so this will be my last comment in this subject. The WG E-Mail is selling slots for the run. I figure they didn't get the amount of deposits for the run from the FB group, hence the E-Mail. They went with the Varberg based on early votes assuming early voters are more apt to buy in. The Boden had more votes as time went on. To me it seems like bad logic to call the run based on who smashed the button 1st rather then waiting and seeing what truly garners greater interest.



It is multiple things ... and I do believe the decision to go with the Varberg was a good one; not only due to the early votes, but the number of Boden voters wasn't that higher.

In my case, I was close to pay the deposit, but decided not to due to the poplar top.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

rapterr15 said:


> Anyone know if the J-series will continue to be produced and sold in North America? I had left a comment on Strandberg's FB page asking, but never got a reply.



I have been super interested in the J-series as well. Perhaps it's naive of me to think this but I feel like the J-series would have better QC than Washburn or S7. I have wanted to check out the Js but good luck on that in the US. I think they will keep the line going to serve the the higher end markets in Asia. The J-series can be ordered in the US.

This is taken from the Strandberg FB on 1/1/17. "Happy New Year! We ended the year with some website issues, that are now taken care of finally. The coming of the new year also brings with it some news: we are happy to announce that we are now operating in North America as Strandberg Guitars USA, Inc. This will allow us to streamline operations and serve you better. We have many more exciting things to tell you about 2017 so keep your eyes peeled!"

I posted about that quote once with no response. Question is, are we going to get US Strandberg productions again? If so, who is going to do it? I know it's just conjecture but I'd love to hear peoples thoughts!


----------



## Thrashman

lilstryer said:


> oo how much did the new neck cost?





PatDavisMusic said:


> That's awesome!
> May I ask what the round about cost was? And any other pictures?
> I just bought an older os series i'd love to get a roasted neck



Those are the only pictures I've got until I get my guitar back next week, sorry 

I didn't pay anything for this neck, long story short it is a replacement for my "old" neck on suggestion of Ola and his team. 

I'll post some pictures once she gets here though! Should now be one of few regular OS6's with an ebony fretboard outside of the special runs fwiw.


----------



## littleredguitars2

regarding the J-series. one of their marketing guys told me a little while back that the J-series was a one-off thing and once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## jemfloral

littleredguitars2 said:


> regarding the J-series. one of their marketing guys told me a little while back that the J-series was a one-off thing and once they're gone, they're gone.



That seems pretty strange. Why bother to get a production facility setup to build your guitars just to discontinue the model within a year or two, and then also have Lena demo them at the latest asian guitar show?

Are you sure that he didn't mean the "private stock" one-offs, or that each of the individual J-series runs are a one-off of sorts (poplar burl...then quilted maple... then spalted maple... and most recently flamed walnut).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jemfloral said:


> That seems pretty strange. Why bother to get a production facility setup to build your guitars just to discontinue the model within a year or two, and then also have Lena demo them at the latest asian guitar show?
> 
> Are you sure that he didn't mean the "private stock" one-offs, or that each of the individual J-series runs are a one-off of sorts (poplar burl...then quilted maple... then spalted maple... and most recently flamed walnut).



I would bet more on the latter. I wish certain colors were easier to get a hold of. Short of me getting another natural finished OS and refinishing it there's really no way to get a trans orange one unless I want to spend 4500$ on a j-series ;_:


----------



## littleredguitars2

jemfloral said:


> That seems pretty strange. Why bother to get a production facility setup to build your guitars just to discontinue the model within a year or two, and then also have Lena demo them at the latest asian guitar show?
> 
> Are you sure that he didn't mean the "private stock" one-offs, or that each of the individual J-series runs are a one-off of sorts (poplar burl...then quilted maple... then spalted maple... and most recently flamed walnut).




this was our conversation

ME: How do you like those boden j's? Im considering one Either that or a custom shop. Hmmm

_HIM: _JBoden rips mang! You'd probably have to go with a CS as the JBodens were a one and done.

_ME: _ Were they really? I thought they were ongoing. I see the strandberg US site still has some available

_HIM: _Yeah there's only the remaining inventory on the site, we're not making any more of the JBodens due to the new stuffz coming out at NAMM. Wait, did I accidentally say that out loud?



so thats about all i have to go on. also, his boden j is not a crazy custom one as far as i know.


----------



## Thrashman

If that is true it's a shame - the Boden J's are amazing guitars and well worth their price tag.


----------



## narad

Yea, I'd be bummed. The j-bodens were like the best spec'd bodens so far, and they even added neck binding. Usually weird combos - like ebony on ziricote - but still appreciated!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Yea, I'd be bummed. The j-bodens were like the best spec'd bodens so far, and they even added neck binding. Usually weird combos - like ebony on ziricote - but still appreciated!



The J-series has consistently had the best woods outside of the M2M shop imo. The weirdest combo i saw was an ebony fretboard with lacewood binding or maple with lacewood binding.


----------



## eloann

I've been on the verge of selling my Boden OS6 trem (gloss/alumitone) due to the floating trem being a pain (I found out too late there's no room for a tremol-no)

However I just decided against it after adding a 4th spring basically removed the float from the trem. Pretty cool 'cause I've come to really enjoy the neck and the pickups (both of which I was sceptical about at first). The "split" push-pull I added should have come from the factory as it sounds great. It's almost like the most unconventional tele ever.

Might get one of the newer models. Or two.


----------



## Thrashman

^ agree on the lace pickups, they're really underrated as they sound great - especially in the bodens and when split they just sing..

I just ordered a set of BKP's as I need a more "traditional" sound for music college, but I wouldn't be surprised if I put the Laces back in at some point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thrashman said:


> ^ agree on the lace pickups, they're really underrated as they sound great - especially in the bodens and when split they just sing..
> 
> I just ordered a set of BKP's as I need a more "traditional" sound for music college, but I wouldn't be surprised if I put the Laces back in at some point.



I actually bought laces for my next build after trying them in my strandberg. Really love how stay clear even under ....tons of gain


----------



## littleredguitars2

strandberg guitars coming to guitar center! very cool. my guitar center credit card thanks you

more info:
http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=f55b7bd2b1815abefca8702fc&id=ef92e7aa60


----------



## CapnForsaggio

littleredguitars2 said:


> strandberg guitars coming to guitar center! very cool. my guitar center credit card thanks you
> 
> more info:
> http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=f55b7bd2b1815abefca8702fc&id=ef92e7aa60



Bad sign in my opinion.

Part of their appeal was their rarity. 

They are on thier way to being this generations steinberger at this point. Everyone will know someone who has one, then in 10 years we will only see strats and LP again....

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> strandberg guitars coming to guitar center! very cool. my guitar center credit card thanks you
> 
> more info:
> http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=f55b7bd2b1815abefca8702fc&id=ef92e7aa60



Cool now i don't need to buy it online without trying a classic or the metal.


----------



## Soya

Too bad the guitar center in my city is complete crap, they don't even stock any non-standard Ibanez or any Prs, SE or USA. Will never see a Strandberg there.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CapnForsaggio said:


> Bad sign in my opinion.
> 
> Part of their appeal was their rarity.
> 
> They are on thier way to being this generations steinberger at this point. Everyone will know someone who has one, then in 10 years we will only see strats and LP again....
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



It could be bad. It could cheapen the Strandberg brand. But hopefully it will make headless guitars more mainstream and we'll see more and more appear on the market. That seems to be a major goal of Mr. Strandberg, so it could be a very good thing in the long term. Hopefully.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> It could be bad. It could cheapen the Strandberg brand. But hopefully it will make headless guitars more mainstream and we'll see more and more appear on the market. That seems to be a major goal of Mr. Strandberg, so it could be a very good thing in the long term. Hopefully.



I hope they do become more mainstream because then their prices should start dropping over time.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hope they do become more mainstream because then their prices should start dropping over time.



Agreed. That's what's got me most excited about Rondo experimenting with headless Agiles.



But also, Sarah Longfield's 8 string Boden with the custom paint job is the coolest guitar I've ever seen and it would be way less cool if there were more than one.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Eh, it's neither good nor bad for current Strandberg owners. If you own a Strandberg now and love it, the fact that guitar center sells them should not make you love it any less. Admittedly I was a bit bummed when I saw the announcement but I bet they'll only be sold at select stores. Never the less they will be production models which may drive up the interest on non production models.

I doubt it will bring down the cost as well. The only way that ever happens in the instrument world is by moving production to places like Korea or China and using cheaper materials. I can't think of a single brand that has gone down in price while maintaining there original country of production while keeping QC tight.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

My thought is that if having strandbergs at GC drives up interest in headless guitars, other companies might start producing them, including budget models. 

But anyway, we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

RPG_Guitars said:


> I doubt it will bring down the cost as well. The only way that ever happens in the instrument world is by moving production to places like Korea or China and using cheaper materials.


Strandberg did that while retaining the same prices that they originally went for when they were built in the USA.


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Strandberg did that while retaining the same prices that they originally went for when they were built in the USA.



That's not exactly true, is it?


----------



## Thrashman

Might not be a fair comparison, but when GuitarGuitar (UK's guitar center-ish equiv.) started stocking them it was just a positive thing. They became more accessible, didn't "cheapen" the brand or drive the quality down due to having to keep up with higher demand.

They will still be great guitars, it'll just be easier for people to get their hands on one to try before buying. That's only a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## blacai

RPG_Guitars said:


> Eh, it's neither good nor bad for current Strandberg owners. If you own a Strandberg now and love it, the fact that guitar center sells them should not make you love it any less. Admittedly I was a bit bummed when I saw the announcement but I bet they'll only be sold at select stores. Never the less they will be production models which may drive up the interest on non production models.
> 
> I doubt it will bring down the cost as well. The only way that ever happens in the instrument world is by moving production to places like Korea or China and using cheaper materials. I can't think of a single brand that has gone down in price while maintaining there original country of production while keeping QC tight.



Some new models are made in China, Indonesia and they are almost as expensive as previous korean made.

Ola is trying to reach more people, which is good IMO(because other brands will start producing headless), but I doubt prices are going to be lower. He will keep them high and will offer worse materials and finishes, like the classic.

I don't care what he says, it looks cheap as f***.


----------



## narad

The classic is my favorite one of the new models...

I mean, you've a seen a stratocaster before, eh?


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Strandberg did that while retaining the same prices that they originally went for when they were built in the USA.



I'm not exactly sure what you're saying here.

As far as I know, there was the inception of Strandberg & the M2M guitars then S7 in. When Strandberg came to the US the price perhaps did go down but only compared to the M2M. Was the quality the same between a M2M and S7? When they moved from S7 to Washburn, the price instantly went up. Then they moved to the Swedish semi custom, price went up again. 

I'm aware that the production models are made in Korea, Indonesia, & China. I'm just saying that the semi custom & custom prices are not going to drop unless we see them built somewhere else. I could see the price being lowered for US buyers if they started USA production again somehow. somewhere.


----------



## blacai

narad said:


> The classic is my favorite one of the new models...
> 
> I mean, you've a seen a stratocaster before, eh?



I am not a strato guy.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

blacai said:


> I am not a strato guy.



Haha, nor am I. I'm not an Ibanez premium OR iron label guy either. Prestige or J-Customs for me which is why I'm not enthused by the Strandberg GC announcement.


----------



## narad

blacai said:


> I am not a strato guy.



Sure, but it looks like a strat. Maybe that looks cheap to you, but hard to criticize it for being exactly what it's intended to be.


----------



## Thrashman

The chinese models are seriously nice instruments.

I tried the Per Nilsson sig recently and it was every bit as nice as my OS, specs aside.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

RPG_Guitars said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're saying here.
> 
> As far as I know, there was the inception of Strandberg & the M2M guitars then S7 in. When Strandberg came to the US the price perhaps did go down but only compared to the M2M. Was the quality the same between a M2M and S7? When they moved from S7 to Washburn, the price instantly went up. Then they moved to the Swedish semi custom, price went up again.
> 
> I'm aware that the production models are made in Korea, Indonesia, & China.


When the guitars were built in the USA by S7G and by Washburn, they went for around $2,500 (depending on options). Now, they are being made in Korea and Indonesia and price is the same amount. That is where my initial response was coming from.



RPG_Guitars said:


> I'm just saying that the semi custom & custom prices are not going to drop unless we see them built somewhere else. I could see the price being lowered for US buyers if they started USA production again somehow. somewhere.


Oh, yeah. The semi-custom and custom build prices aren't going down due to marketplace scarcity and just the fact that they are "custom". This whole Guitar Center deal won't affect them.


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Emperor Guillotine said:


> When the guitars were built in the USA by S7G and by Washburn, they went for around $2,500 (depending on options). Now, they are being made in Korea and Indonesia and price is the same amount. That is where my initial response was coming from.
> 
> Oh, yeah. The semi-custom and custom build prices aren't going down due to marketplace scarcity and just the fact that they are "custom". This whole Guitar Center deal won't affect them.



Ahhh, I understand! I apologize for my confusion.


----------



## ihunda

Just go an OS6 with tremolo. So much disappointment on the tremolo... I was looking online for reviews before buying but couldn't hardly find anything meaningful so I decided to take the risk and buy one from musiczoo.

Well, my advice for the heavy trem users: don't buy a strandberg, this is no edge or floyd rose. 

The trem only goes up like a semi tone max, hardly flutters and doesn't really keep in tune all that well (under heavy abuse, otherwise OK). 

Plus the tuners are a pain to use, this makes it very cumbersome to setup and maintain, I can't imagine the time it would take to change string gauge and rebalance the trem/tuning.

Well, everything else is fine except for a boring flame top. Now I am going to try a vader with a trem in my quest for a headless JEM replacement 

Cheers


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> When the guitars were built in the USA by S7G and by Washburn, they went for around $2,500 (depending on options). Now, they are being made in Korea and Indonesia and price is the same amount. That is where my initial response was coming from.



Except anything with normal specs was much more. A base Boden 6 from the Washburn custom shop in 2014 was $3150. All others were more. The koa US custom shops were $3450 and that was a discounted run.

Like c'mon, we don't need alt facts in the guitar world. This is all findable information. Try grabbing any of the Korean/Indonesian guitars, finding spec prices for the Washburn custom shop, spec it out, and compare the prices. They're not anywhere near close to each other.

So yea, I call bull.... Stop supporting your argument with lies.


----------



## marcwormjim

Can anyone else confirm poor trem performance on recent OS models? I prefer to be able to pull-up at least a minor 3rd, and intend to give the new trem revision a try when the Fusion models are released in June/July/2018/#strandbergdelays


----------



## Thrashman

^ I can't confirm. Tried a few trem-bergs and was very happy with the performance on all of them. 

However I have never been able to pull up a minor 3rd on any trem, not even a floyd.


----------



## SpaceDock

On the trem....

I have had my Os6 trem for about a month. Flutter fail. Unstable tuning, this compared to floyd, traditional trem with locking tuners, fixed bridge. Decent travel but I am breaking strings constantly, I had not broken a string in what I would guess is 10 years but have broken four in a few weeks, 2 yesterday in fact.

My biggest problem is that the trem does not correctly return to the resting point. I will tune guitar then flutter, lower or raise the trem and it will not return to the correct resting point. It will be a little low or high, I can then raise or lower to the correct position. I have had 20 plus guitars with floating bridges and never had this problem. 

I have an OS7 that is really great, but the Os6 has some bad finish flaws, glue drops on the fretboard and nut area, then the trem issues. The finish flaw is actually some really bad blobs of gloss clear coat on the "strandberg" logo that makes it look like a drunk person wrote it. 

The guitar sounds great, neck plays amazing, quilted top is nice. Not what I was wanting for 2k.....


----------



## marcwormjim

PM me when you list it 

Strat, PRS, and any of the common trems routed for pulling up can easily be set to float with the option of pulling up a 3rd or more - You're only limited by your preferred string-height. My Floyd Roses pull up a 4th, my Parker Fly trems pull up a major 3rd, my Vigier 2011 trem is set to pull up a minor 3rd, and my Steinberger R trems are a bit inconsistent and...not great for trem stuff. 

I'll be curious to see if the front knife edge-pivot of the new Strandberg revision affects its range at all.


----------



## SpaceDock

Not listing it yet, I am hoping it will break in or I can figure out how to set it up a bit better. It looks great as long as your not right up on it.


----------



## ihunda

On the trem, by raising string height, you could pull a minor 3rd but then, the strings are way too high IMO. In any case, it will not stay in tune or reset to pitch very well.

Honestly if it was a $1000 guitar, I would maybe spend more time setting up, oiling up, taking some wood off the cavity to be able to pull higher while keeping a low string height but for a $2000 guitar, it's going back.


----------



## Thrashman

funny, i have always had the "not returning to neutral after dive or raise" with EVERY trem I have ever used including Edge Zero, Edge Pro, Floyd Rose, Edge and music man trems. 

G-strings man. I always got a trem stabilizer to sort it.


----------



## marcwormjim

ihunda said:


> On the trem, by raising string height, you could pull a minor 3rd but then, the strings are way too high IMO. In any case, it will not stay in tune or reset to pitch very well.



Shimming the neck for back-angle should solve the first problem - Of course, a guitar that expensive shouldn't require such modification. It's disconcerting to hear that a bearing-pivoting trem would fail to return to zero - I'm curious to see if there are any binding points in the route or if pulling the strings taught from the nut to the locks before locking would eliminate any potential sliding in the slots. What kind of strings did it come with?

Shame that was your experience, but good that you noped-out on it within the return-period. We'll see if Musiczoo relists it as a B-stock.


----------



## ihunda

^yes, indeed, I know how to fix it by changing the neck angle, using some loctite to lock stuff that shouldn't move, pour 3 in 1 oil on anything that should move and take my time on a great setup but as you said the guitar is too expensive for me to experiment with.

Otherwise, I think it's a great guitar. It's just not what I want in term of trem wizardry.


----------



## Hollowway

Thrashman said:


> funny, i have always had the "not returning to neutral after dive or raise" with EVERY trem I have ever used including Edge Zero, Edge Pro, Floyd Rose, Edge and music man trems.
> 
> G-strings man. I always got a trem stabilizer to sort it.



With locking nuts? If a Floyd doesn't return to neutral, that's VERY unusual. That's the whole selling point of the design. 

Bummer to hear about these Strandy trems. I'd love an 8 trem.


----------



## SpaceDock

^ yeah, it is like a 1/4 step as well.... I am trying to see if there is something I can do to address it, I really like the guitar but it's being a pain right now


----------



## eugeneelgr

Just so we're on the same page...

When you're talking about pulling up a minor third, you mean doing it when you're on the high E on the 24th fret? If so, then yes, the pull up is about 1/2 - 1 whole step.

The trem does not hold tuning as well as a floyd. But for the range of the trem travel, I can play for an hour or two, set the guitar back down, and play it again the next day with no need for retuning. Imo that's as good as any musician would want, no? So far, the trem ALWAYS comes back to the same height, so I'm not sure why you're having this problem. In fact, I can do tuning adjustments(quarter of a step) without the bridge shifting.

And yes, the trem flutters. The trem flutters well enough for the polyphia fanboys, so I'm not too sure why people say it doesnt. How much flutter are you talking about?

Only complaint I have about the trem is that if I hit a bend on the high E somewhere around 20-24th fret and dive the trem, the strings jumps off the saddle.


----------



## marcwormjim

Apologies for not being clear: Strings detune at different rates on a trem (The Steinberger TransTrem is the only design I've seen that accounts for this); and I'm so used to referring to the G string as the one to pull up a 3rd or more that it didn't even occur to me to mention that it's relative to the B pulling up a semitone lower, the high E a semitone below that, etc.

The high E only pulling up a whole tone to 1 1/2 steps is typical of most floating trems. Again, apologies for the confusion I caused.


----------



## Thrashman

Hollowway said:


> With locking nuts? If a Floyd doesn't return to neutral, that's VERY unusual. That's the whole selling point of the design.
> 
> Bummer to hear about these Strandy trems. I'd love an 8 trem.



Yep, all of them except the MM have had locking nuts.


----------



## SpaceDock

eugeneelgr said:


> Just so we're on the same page...
> 
> When you're talking about pulling up a minor third, you mean doing it when you're on the high E on the 24th fret? If so, then yes, the pull up is about 1/2 - 1 whole step.
> 
> The trem does not hold tuning as well as a floyd. But for the range of the trem travel, I can play for an hour or two, set the guitar back down, and play it again the next day with no need for retuning. Imo that's as good as any musician would want, no? So far, the trem ALWAYS comes back to the same height, so I'm not sure why you're having this problem. In fact, I can do tuning adjustments(quarter of a step) without the bridge shifting.
> 
> And yes, the trem flutters. The trem flutters well enough for the polyphia fanboys, so I'm not too sure why people say it doesnt. How much flutter are you talking about?
> 
> Only complaint I have about the trem is that if I hit a bend on the high E somewhere around 20-24th fret and dive the trem, the strings jumps off the saddle.



I think there must be a problem with a couple of these, including mine. Maybe lack of lube. 

Can you answer something. From a resting position can you tapcthe trem bar up or down, does it stay or does it return. On my guitar I can play an open e chord, tap the trem bar up and the guitar will be playing an F until I push the bar back down to E. There has to be something binding imo.


----------



## eugeneelgr

SpaceDock said:


> I think there must be a problem with a couple of these, including mine. Maybe lack of lube.
> 
> Can you answer something. From a resting position can you tapcthe trem bar up or down, does it stay or does it return. On my guitar I can play an open e chord, tap the trem bar up and the guitar will be playing an F until I push the bar back down to E. There has to be something binding imo.



There is definitely a problem there. Does not happen with mine at all. Returns to rest position smoothly.

Also, the reason why the strandberg trem has less range is because the rotating pivot is at the centre of the semi-circular trem post, so there's much less string travel as the bar dives or raises compared to a floyd. I have a feeling, please don't quote me, that the new trem design with knife edges positioned closer towards the nut, may have more range.


----------



## cubix

That's definately an issue with the instrument - a trem on bearings should not have the problem of not coming back to center. What I do on mine aswell is before I put new strings on I add just a tiny bit of lubricant on the saddles so the string doesn't bind (or rust) there. What I would do is I would take the strings off and the springs from the back so the trem is floating freely and check if there is no rubbing anywhere.


----------



## SpaceDock

I'm trying to see if they can help me figure it out. I really like the guitar but the trem is useless right now.


----------



## Thrashman

^ the strandberg customer service is one of the best I've ever experienced, I'm sure they will help you and do anything to sort the issue out. They've gone above and beyond to help me with the tiniest of things.


----------



## SpaceDock

I fixed it! Ola sent me a recommendation. I had to rebuild the trem with shims spacing the trem from the holder posts. For some reason it was too tight from the factory so the trem was binding up on itself. I'm super happy because this guitar is fantastic now that the trem actually floats.


----------



## Thrashman

Happy you got it sorted out! Ola is a class act.


----------



## eugeneelgr

SpaceDock said:


> I fixed it! Ola sent me a recommendation. I had to rebuild the trem with shims spacing the trem from the holder posts. For some reason it was too tight from the factory so the trem was binding up on itself. I'm super happy because this guitar is fantastic now that the trem actually floats.



I hope the flutter and tuning stability problems went away too?

Also you mentioned breaking strings. I had the same problem while starting out too. It's actually the string unwinding at the post. No idea why that happens but now that my guitar's broken in, I don't have this problem anymore. It could be the hollow tube that that string ball is anchored at that's causing the problems when brand new, but I'm glad it went away. Got replacement sets from Elixir(the strings im using) when I told them about their strings unwinding too.


----------



## SpaceDock

The binding was preventing the flutter and causing the bridge to be resting in random places rather than floating so this seems to have fixed the tuning issue.

I guess the downside is that I had to reassemble a 2k guitar, but really something that I am glad to have learned.


----------



## rocky0

I hope to hear some HONEST opinions about the producion line's Boden OS8's. I'm kinda digging the headless vibe and after getting used to I think the Strandbergs look really great too visually. I just wonder if they really are worth the money compared to Skervesen for example? Since the production models cost around 2k and a semicustom Skerv would be roughly around 2-3k. The thing is that the long buildtime kills me. So I was wondering if the Strandberg Boden OS8 would be worth investing for instead a Skervesen with a long wait time?


----------



## mphsc

I've got an OS8 and I don't care for the neck profile much at all. It plays great and no issues moving around the neck, I get the idea behind the design. BUT... when I pick-up my 8scale It's a totally different game altogether as far as comfort goes for me personally.


----------



## Thrashman

I really like the OS8's. The neck profile makes much more sense on those than on the 6's which I play, but even those I like.. 

You have to try one out for yourself, but all in all they are high quality guitars, just a bit different.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Made to Measure #60 just went up in the classifieds. Sick looking instrument


----------



## revivalmode

So Boden OS are out of production now with the new models coming this year? I really wanted a blue Boden OS but they're all out of stock and there aren't any blue models between the product line of this year...


----------



## rocky0

revivalmode said:


> So Boden OS are out of production now with the new models coming this year? I really wanted a blue Boden OS but they're all out of stock and there aren't any blue models between the product line of this year...



They are actually adding new Boden OS's to stock (at least in EU) soon-ish. I talked to the guys via FB and they told me they are going through some QC stuff. They will update the prices as well. Hope they don't make 'em that much higher. I hoped that I could get a purple / blue Boden OS with that special price they previous had.


----------



## narad

MSUspartans777 said:


> Made to Measure #60 just went up in the classifieds. Sick looking instrument



Agreed!


----------



## marcwormjim

Just bought a discounted OS6-trem off the site (more in-line with what they _should_ cost, IMO). Was surprised they bill you the actual shipping cost from Ed's house; and not a flat rate. I'll post a critical review once I get it. I don't mind minor cosmetic flaws (runs, knots, dings, belt rash, small edge chips, etc.), but dead spots, bad hardware routes, and mediocre fretwork will boil my piss. The discount has me expecting B-stock quality, even though it was listed as new.


----------



## jemfloral

Anybody heard from strandberg regarding their Boden Classic order yet? I ordered in the first two hours of the preorder site, so I'd imagine I got in the first batch (shipping March 2017 according to the website), but perhaps not?


----------



## yellowv

marcwormjim said:


> Just bought a discounted OS6-trem off the site (more in-line with what they _should_ cost, IMO). Was surprised they bill you the actual shipping cost from Ed's house; and not a flat rate. I'll post a critical review once I get it. I don't mind minor cosmetic flaws (runs, knots, dings, belt rash, small edge chips, etc.), but dead spots, bad hardware routes, and mediocre fretwork will boil my piss. The discount has me expecting B-stock quality, even though it was listed as new.



They are not b stock guitars. They are moving out old models for the 2017's. I wish I had the cash on had bc they had some smoking deals for a bit. Really would have liked one of the gloss quilt OS8's.


----------



## SpaceDock

Holy crap they have os7 in stock for 1500!


----------



## jemfloral

I think there's just the one os7 left at $1500 (black with emgs). somebody better snap that up right quick!


----------



## Jake

I got my OS6 last week for less than that! Not B Stock quality. The only thing I can find wrong with mine is the tiniest of tiny paint spots on the back that is white rather than black. It's so small though you wouldn't even see it without getting really close. 

I'm really pleased with mine so far and glad that they put the old ones up for such large discounts.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, what the hell. I just bought one of the 8s on sale. Looks like it's time to move some gear! I've been avoiding it forever, because I can tell that neck heel is just going to piss me off to no end, but I doubt I'll ever see as good of a deal on a Korean made model.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Hollowway said:


> I've been avoiding it forever, because I can tell that neck heel is just going to piss me off to no end, but I doubt I'll ever see as good of a deal on a Korean made model.



Takes some getting use to, not going to lie, but the lower cutaway helps tremendously if you play using the classical thumb placement.


----------



## yellowv

The heel doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## yellowv

Oh man they have two purple OS8's in stock at $1595. I wish I could.


----------



## Casper777

yellowv said:


> Oh man they have two purple OS8's in stock at $1595. I wish I could.



Just saw it too...  nice deal... "unfortunately" already have a CS Boden on order


----------



## Thrashman

The heel is never in the way for me FWIW. 

Then again my hands are quite naturally fitting into the endurneck pattern so that might be why as I keep my thumb on the back, my hand never hits the heel.


----------



## rocky0

.... man. I wish they'd add those on EU shop also with same-ish pricing!


----------



## littleredguitars2

I'm considering putting my purple boden os6 trem up for sale if anyone is interested. Only mod is the bare knuckle crawler pickups. Way better than the seymour Duncan stock pickups.


----------



## Hollowway

eugeneelgr said:


> Takes some getting use to, not going to lie, but the lower cutaway helps tremendously if you play using the classical thumb placement.



Yeah, I always play in classical. It's hard NOT to on 8s, because the neck is so damn wide. At any rate, I'll be interested to play it, after hearing about these for so many years! For someone who says they don't understand the hype about headless guitars, I sure do seem to be interested in them lately.


----------



## Lemons

The heel isn't half as much of an issue as some people make it out to be, sure it looks bad but I didn't ever feel it was in the way on my OS8.


----------



## eugeneelgr

yellowv said:


> The heel doesn't bother me at all.



You're lucky then. My small asian hands do make it slightly harder I believe.



Thrashman said:


> The heel is never in the way for me FWIW.
> 
> Then again my hands are quite naturally fitting into the endurneck pattern so that might be why as I keep my thumb on the back, my hand never hits the heel.



That's confusing, because IF I play with the classical thumb placement, my thumb DEFINITELY hits the heel. It's when I do a thumb on top of the neck kind of placement that the heel doesn't bother me.

Is your thumb following the flat/horizontal plane of the endurneck or does it transition to one of the oblique planes?



Lemons said:


> The heel isn't half as much of an issue as some people make it out to be, sure it looks bad but I didn't ever feel it was in the way on my OS8.



Unless you're born with freakishly large hands, the heel does impede effortless access to the 23rd and 24th frets.

Just to put some context into it. The heel is at the 15th fret(25.5inch scale), same as a les paul, for example. With the same heel position, with a longer scale and 2 more frets, you can already tell it's more of a stretch than even a les paul, at least for the 23rd and 24th fret.

I love my strandberg, don't get me wrong, but I would suggest anyone who wants one to try one out if possible. For me, I deal with the heel by wrapping my thumb around the entire heel(It is quite thin, unlike a les paul) and it helps with access. When I say takes a bit of getting used to, I mean your thumb has to learn to lift off from the neck, and wrap it around the heel if you want to play beyond certain frets.

Some pics of mine to prove my point. Not many strandbergs with a conventional profile to take reference to. The extended heel does add ALOT of rigidity to the guitar though, feels like I could play golf with it and it would still hold up. Either that or the body's really light and you don't feel the flex.


----------



## Lemons

eugeneelgr said:


> Unless you're born with freakishly large hands, the heel does impede effortless access to the 23rd and 24th frets.



It's not that absolute, I don't have large hands at all and the heel really never bothered me. I do however agree that "try before you buy" is a good idea, especially with a guitar that's as "out there" in terms of design as Strandberg are.


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> I'm considering putting my purple boden os6 trem up for sale if anyone is interested. Only mod is the bare knuckle crawler pickups. Way better than the seymour Duncan stock pickups.



why are you selling?


----------



## eloann

Which pickups would you put on there ?


----------



## rocky0

It sucks that in the EU shop it's roughly over 500 USD more expensive to buy a Boden OS8 for example.


----------



## eloann

rocky0 said:


> It sucks that in the EU shop it's roughly over 500 USD more expensive to buy a Boden OS8 for example.



It's called VAT


----------



## rocky0

eloann said:


> It's called VAT



What the f... Why didn't I think of this before?! I feel like a retard now.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Casper777 said:


> why are you selling?




well let me start off by saying its a great guitar. but as much as i want to be, i'm just not a trem kind of guy. especially floating trems. i like to be able to easily switch tunings without having to completely readjust everything. 

also, i'm thinking of selling some other gear as well so i can have a little nest egg in case something really special comes up. like maybe the elusive koaberg i never managed to get my hands on :'(


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> well let me start off by saying its a great guitar. but as much as i want to be, i'm just not a trem kind of guy. especially floating trems. i like to be able to easily switch tunings without having to completely readjust everything.
> 
> also, i'm thinking of selling some other gear as well so i can have a little nest egg in case something really special comes up. like maybe the elusive koaberg i never managed to get my hands on :'(



A Koaberg is always a good reason


----------



## blacai

They posted yesterday in the official FB and instagram account an announce for "clearance".
https://strandbergguitars.com/clearance/

Price are not that low(as expected). The same sale discount they already had since December.


----------



## rocky0

blacai said:


> They posted yesterday in the official FB and instagram account an announce for "clearance".
> https://strandbergguitars.com/clearance/
> 
> Price are not that low(as expected). The same sale discount they already had since December.



Yeah, it's the same freaking price as previously. And actually in the EU shop they raised the prices a bit at least for the 8-stringers from the previous sale price. 

Meh... Curious to see how the new 2017 lineup turns out to be. Better to just wait for the reviews to come in. Original or Metal model would be the weapon of my choice if I actually end up getting one!


----------



## laxu

Yeah you can work around the heel (just like on any guitar with a less than optimal heel) but on an otherwise ergonomic guitar it is a bit odd. I can't see any need for it to extend that far up the neck.


----------



## Thrashman

The new lineup is crazy good. The addition of the roasted maple necks on the Os series is the best move they've done so far.

The slight change in neck carve on the roasted maple is a welcome addition too. The necks are now shaped like the custom shop ones, which means they're "sharper" and flatter on the corners/surfaces compared to before.


----------



## blacai

> The new lineup is crazy good


Is crazy expensive.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

I have a question for y'all. I recently got my Boden OS 7 (one of the last they had in stock) and I absolutely love it. The neck shape is great, but when switching back to a conventional neck, I almost don't care about the difference in shape. If anything, the endurneck has shown me that neck shape is a lot less important than I originally thought. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## littleredguitars2

WishIwasfinnish said:


> I have a question for y'all. I recently got my Boden OS 7 (one of the last they had in stock) and I absolutely love it. The neck shape is great, but when switching back to a conventional neck, I almost don't care about the difference in shape. If anything, the endurneck has shown me that neck shape is a lot less important than I originally thought. Anyone else have this experience?



i switch between endurnecks and traditional all the time. hardly notice the difference anymore than i notice the difference between my slim necked 335 and my fat neck custom guitar


----------



## stinkoman

Ok odd question. I have never played a strandberg or headless but been really wanting one. Is the reach to the nut/first fret shorter on a strandberg compared to a guitar with equal scale strength length? I ask this since the bridge seems farther back on the body, compared to your usual guitar that would negate some of the reach.


----------



## Thrashman

Yeah, the guitar is signficantly smaller and the reach (as you put it) is shorter as the bridge is literally by the end of the body rather than 1/3rd in like on normal guitars.


----------



## stinkoman

Thrashman said:


> Yeah, the guitar is signficantly smaller and the reach (as you put it) is shorter as the bridge is literally by the end of the body rather than 1/3rd in like on normal guitars.



Thank you for answering my question. This is good to hear, as I think would help alleviate some of my issues, I've been having


----------



## rocky0

Strandberg is going to make a big announcement in about 20 mins!


----------



## blacai

rocky0 said:


> Strandberg is going to make a big announcement in about 20 mins!



Bass


----------



## rocky0

blacai said:


> Bass



Maybe. Or about the new lineup release dates?


----------



## stinkoman

I can't find any info on a announcement. EDIT. never mind i found it.


----------



## blacai

stinkoman said:


> I can't find any info on a announcement.



https://www.facebook.com/strandberg...672059377246/1463791580331947/?type=2&theater

Right now they are doing an interview with a new endorsement (Arcadia libre)


----------



## marcwormjim

I'll make an NGD thread when I feel like taking photos. In the meantime, anyone wanting to know about the OS6 Trem model can ask me about whatever. 

For the record, the EGS 5 trem with its baseplate level pulls the G up a major 3rd. It has the same range and bearing-smoothness as a Parker trem, but the nuisance of adjusting _anything_ on it is poor design. I'm curious to check out the new version on the 2017 line.

It's also the lightest guitar ever (beating my 5.0lb Fly).


----------



## laxu

blacai said:


> Bass



I really wish that would happen, I'd pay good money for a headless multiscale 5- or 6-string bass.


----------



## blacai

laxu said:


> I really wish that would happen, I'd pay good money for a headless multiscale 5- or 6-string bass.



It seems like Ola is just spreading their basic product just creating multiple prince-range(overprized and cheap) series instead of going for something "new", like it would be a headless bass. what a pity


----------



## Thrashman

Bass will happen very soon.


----------



## marcwormjim

I'll elaborate in a proper thread in the next day or two: The short of it is that my clearance Boden (not listed as b-stock or blemish) has a few high frets, and the action had been set a mile-high to hide it. I emailed Ed about what a bummer it was, and was told that my only options are to return it for a refund minus shipping, or pay the full upcharge to exchange it for a 2017 model. He didn't apologize for his role in sending it out in that shape - He only stated that the action spec _should_ have been 1/16" at the 17th fret. 

Reading between the lines, the clearance price is as low as they go. Otherwise, I'd rag on him more for not acknowledging that offering a partial refund toward a leveling is cheaper than return-shipping.


----------



## Hollowway

marcwormjim said:


> I'll elaborate in a proper thread in the next day or two: The short of it is that my clearance Boden (not listed as b-stock or blemish) has a few high frets, and the action had been set a mile-high to hide it. I emailed Ed about what a bummer it was, and was told that my only options are to return it for a refund minus shipping, or pay the full upcharge to exchange it for a 2017 model. He didn't apologize for his role in sending it out in that shape - He only stated that the action spec _should_ have been 1/16" at the 17th fret.
> 
> Reading between the lines, the clearance price is as low as they go. Otherwise, it would have been cheaper than return-shipping to offer a partial refund toward a leveling.



Well, that's discouraging. Have you heard from anyone else about similar things with the clearance models? My impression of the clearance models is that they were just clearing them out. But it sounds like maybe these are the runts of the litter? I have one that just arrived at my parents house. I can't get over there for a week or so, which makes me worried.


----------



## marcwormjim

Hollowway said:


> Well, that's discouraging. Have you heard from anyone else about similar things with the clearance models?



I'd only read of a few lemons that were exchanged when the lines were stocked. These being clearance lay the ground for a disappointing lack of options when dealing with QC problems - Hopefully yours is cool. That said, it wouldn't surprise me if mine was a previous return.

Anyway, turns out I misunderstood what Ed was trying to say: My replacement offer is *minus* the $300 upcharge - I'd be getting a 2017 OS (roasted neck, EGS 6 knife-edge trem) straight-across for the 2016 clearance-price I paid (shedding light on how much these are marked-up). Only downside is it's going to be purple.

Though I'm happy with this resolution, I would have been much happier to have gotten a good guitar in the first place. I proposed the cheaper route of just getting the frets on the one leveled here, but Ed requested I do the exchange, instead.


----------



## Jake

Hollowway said:


> Well, that's discouraging. Have you heard from anyone else about similar things with the clearance models? My impression of the clearance models is that they were just clearing them out. But it sounds like maybe these are the runts of the litter? I have one that just arrived at my parents house. I can't get over there for a week or so, which makes me worried.



My clearance model came perfect out of the box. It is discouraging to see when somebody gets a lemon, but the setup on mine was literally perfect and there's nothing else I can find with it that would have made the price go down (no flaws, no weird wood) I really think they just wanted to get rid of them for the new models to come in.


----------



## Hollowway

marcwormjim said:


> I'd only read of a few lemons that were exchanged when the lines were stocked. These being clearance lay the ground for a disappointing lack of options when dealing with QC problems - Hopefully yours is cool. That said, it wouldn't surprise me if mine was a previous return.
> 
> Anyway, turns out I misunderstood what Ed was trying to say: My replacement offer is *minus* the $300 upcharge - I'd be getting a 2017 OS (roasted neck, EGS 6 knife-edge trem) straight-across for the 2016 clearance-price I paid (shedding light on how much these are marked-up). Only downside is it's going to be purple.
> 
> Though I'm happy with this resolution, I would have been much happier to have gotten a good guitar in the first place. I proposed the cheaper route of just getting the frets on the one leveled here, but Ed requested I do the exchange, instead.



Ah, well that is a much better option. TBH, I'd probably not permit a refund for fret leveling by a local tech, if I were Strandberg, either. If the average local tech is like the yahoos around here, that would make a bad problem worse. Not that yours is incompetent, but in general I can see the reluctance to have another tech go to town on a guitar, and then have the issue potentially get worse.


----------



## marcwormjim

I agree. In my case, I trust the tech who would be spot-leveling where the 11th and 14th frets are high under the D and G (Also, the tech's name is me). But I'm not going to repair a new guitar without seeing what the guy who sold me it has to say, first. I don't like having to wait two weeks for a finish I wouldn't have chosen otherwise, but a good deal is a good deal - And this one also happens to fulfill the warranty.

Does anyone know what's up with the rev-series designations on the hardware? I referred to the current EGS Pro 3 as "6" because the last one was "Revision 5." I shudder to think what the menu items in a .Strandburgers* restaurant would be named.


----------



## littleredguitars2

welp just shipped off my purple OS6. going to be selling another guitar of mine then i plan to sit on the money until either a koaberg pops up again or some other strandy jumps out at me. theres a slight chance i may go the custom shop route. but we'll see. 

by the way, anyone have any pictures or know first hand how the fan looks on the 26.5- 25.75 option in the custom shop? is the neutral fret no longer the 1st fret? does it fan both ways like the 7 and 8 strings or is it just a longer neck with a similar looking fan?

i really like that some stores like Music zoo in NY carry strandbergs in stock. even custom shop models. but they always seem to choose the most boring spec. like this one (which was once new at their store. not just a return.)

https://www.themusiczoo.com/collect...g-custom-shop-boden-6-electric-guitar-natural


----------



## eugeneelgr

marcwormjim said:


> Does anyone know what's up with the rev-series designations on the hardware? I referred to the current EGS Pro 3 as "6" because the last one was "Revision 5." I shudder to think what the menu items in a .Strandburgers* restaurant would be named.



Posted this before but here you go.

https://strandbergguitars.com/headless-guitars/

Basically "series" and "revision" mean the same thing I think. In the link above, they refer to the different "revisions" of the hardware.

However, in the strandberg spec sheet below, they call it "series 5" hardware, not "revision 5".

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-headless-custom-6-string-guitar/


----------



## rocky0

Which one is more worth the money Kiesel Vader or Strandberg Boden OS?


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> welp just shipped off my purple OS6. going to be selling another guitar of mine then i plan to sit on the money until either a koaberg pops up again or some other strandy jumps out at me. theres a slight chance i may go the custom shop route. but we'll see.
> 
> by the way, anyone have any pictures or know first hand how the fan looks on the 26.5- 25.75 option in the custom shop? is the neutral fret no longer the 1st fret? does it fan both ways like the 7 and 8 strings or is it just a longer neck with a similar looking fan?
> 
> i really like that some stores like Music zoo in NY carry strandbergs in stock. even custom shop models. but they always seem to choose the most boring spec. like this one (which was once new at their store. not just a return.)
> 
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/collect...g-custom-shop-boden-6-electric-guitar-natural




So regarding the fan on the 26.5-25.75, the netral point is approx at the 7th fret... making the overall fan on one side and the other less "extreme"... 

I should be able to post a pic, in like 2 months when I get mine...  Ooops I told it...!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rocky0 said:


> Which one is more worth the money Kiesel Vader or Strandberg Boden OS?



if you mean which one retains its value better then strandberg, if you mean better bang for your buck, I'd say kiesel since they pop up used pretty frequently.


----------



## rocky0

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you mean which one retains its value better then strandberg, if you mean better bang for your buck, I'd say kiesel since they pop up used pretty frequently.



I mean overall. In terms of quality, playability and of course the resale value.  So many mixed reviews and never had the chance to try either one out myself.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Casper777 said:


> So regarding the fan on the 26.5-25.75, the netral point is approx at the 7th fret... making the overall fan on one side and the other less "extreme"...
> 
> I should be able to post a pic, in like 2 months when I get mine...  Ooops I told it...!



interesting. id be curious to find out which fan i prefer more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rocky0 said:


> I mean overall. In terms of quality, playability and of course the resale value.  So many mixed reviews and never had the chance to try either one out myself.



It depends what you want. If you want tons more of wood/aesthetic options and pretty much guaranteed nice tops, go kiesel. If you want a little longer scale length (for an 8 string) then go strandberg. My vaders are nicer in finish and playability than either of the os8 guitars I had.i also prefer the hipshot hardware on the vaders as the tuners aren't as stiff. Overall I'd recommend finding a used vader, but not getting one new from kiesel since they're a pretty .... company to deal with anymore.


----------



## laxu

rocky0 said:


> I mean overall. In terms of quality, playability and of course the resale value.  So many mixed reviews and never had the chance to try either one out myself.



I don't own a Vader but a Kiesel AM7 and have owned a Strandberg Boden OS 8 LE. Roughly same price after shipping and taxes with the specs I chose for the Kiesel.

The Kiesel was a better guitar in every way. The OS 8 I got had severe fret crowning issues and could not be setup for low action. The quilt top was very lackluster for a LE model whereas Kiesel has really nice looking woods. Tonally the Kiesel was also better for my tastes. Both had small cosmetic issues.

Sent the OS 8 back, still have the Kiesel. That said, where Strandberg wins big time is customer service. They were very helpful and I'm sure I would have gotten a perfect example if I had changed mine for another one. I just didn't like some of the specs and neck shape so I just got a refund. While I personally had zero issues with Kiesel customer support, there have been many reports recently to the contrary.

That said, in some ways I prefer the Strandberg design to the Kiesel Vader. While the Kiesel neck joint won't get in the way, it is also probably not as nice to play when sitting down. I decided to order a Skervesen Shoggie 8 for a headless instead. There's someone selling his on the SSO Guitars for sale forum and that's what I would pick right now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

laxu said:


> That said, in some ways I prefer the Strandberg design to the Kiesel Vader. While the Kiesel neck joint won't get in the way, it is also probably not as nice to play when sitting down. I decided to order a Skervesen Shoggie 8 for a headless instead. There's someone selling his on the SSO Guitars for sale forum and that's what I would pick right now.



After owning both, the kiesel is far more comfortable imo. Far better forearm contour (considering the strandberg barely has one..) better strap pin placement imo, and the jack placement works better for me. The vader sits better for classical style playing or traditional electric style imo. Not that the strandberg is uncomfortable by any means but those details really matter to me. At the price point I paid for mine the quality wasn't where it should have been. I paid the same price for my blue OS8 that I did for my Vader multiscale 8 and the difference was palpable both in specs, playability and overall comfort imo. My VM8 came set up with nice low action, no playability issues, a really great top, no finish issues. My first OS8 came with some minor finish issues and a lackluster top. The OS8LE was an even ....tier top, some minor finish issues, cost me an extra 300$ over a base model for an ebony board/.... quilt top, and had a poor setup. Both of my cousins also preferred my vaders to my OS8. I had them go back and forth between the two and their first impressions were that the vader was more comfortable.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I just communicated with Ed through email about the production of new models. He said production begins this week and on-site QC control starts next month. Middle of June delivery date for anyone wondering.


----------



## sezna

is anyone else enormously aroused by the boden classic? I'm thinking of selling my OS6 for that sonic blue classic.......goodness it looks so good. Someone stop me. I'm supposed to be saving up for a new 8 string.


----------



## littleredguitars2

just throwing this out there. would there be anyone interested in swapping hardware with me? i have red hardware on my boden 6 and frankly its the one thing keeping it from being perfect in my eyes. also, is hardware interchangeable? i've even considering just buying a used os with black hardware and just swapping the hardware and reselling the os. i dont know. still on the fence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> just throwing this out there. would there be anyone interested in swapping hardware with me? i have red hardware on my boden 6 and frankly its the one thing keeping it from being perfect in my eyes. also, is hardware interchangeable? i've even considering just buying a used os with black hardware and just swapping the hardware and reselling the os. i dont know. still on the fence.



I don't see why the hardware couldn't be changed out. It's just some wood screws mounting the plates into the wood and bolts holding the tuners to the plates.


----------



## littleredguitars2

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't see why the hardware couldn't be changed out. It's just some wood screws mounting the plates into the wood and bolts holding the tuners to the plates.



thats the impression i was under. between the revisions they've all kept the same "footprint" i think?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> thats the impression i was under. between the revisions they've all kept the same "footprint" i think?



i would doubt they changed the dimensions on any of the hardware, and if they did, just swap the tuners and keep the old plates.


----------



## Hollowway

littleredguitars2 said:


> just throwing this out there. would there be anyone interested in swapping hardware with me? i have red hardware on my boden 6 and frankly its the one thing keeping it from being perfect in my eyes. also, is hardware interchangeable? i've even considering just buying a used os with black hardware and just swapping the hardware and reselling the os. i dont know. still on the fence.



Yeah, I might be down. I have black coming on my purple OS8.

And you guys have me all sweating the purchase now! I was hoping this would be a cool axe, but if it's not up to/better than a Vader, idk. I'm hoping I got a good one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I might be down. I have black coming on my purple OS8.
> 
> And you guys have me all sweating the purchase now! I was hoping this would be a cool axe, but if it's not up to/better than a Vader, idk. I'm hoping I got a good one.



yeah I probably just have .... luck with OS models. Although I got my custom for cheaper than either of them so I guess it balances out.


----------



## Thringer09

Hollowway said:


> And you guys have me all sweating the purchase now! I was hoping this would be a cool axe, but if it's not up to/better than a Vader, idk. I'm hoping I got a good one.



Same, I've been trying to decide between a Kiesel HH2 or one of the 2017 Strandbergs and that huge Kiesel thread had me leaning one way but now i dont know..


----------



## littleredguitars2

i've owned 2 os6's and both were fantastic. both had very mediocre tops on them but they played great.


----------



## aleclee

rocky0 said:


> I mean overall. In terms of quality, playability and of course the resale value.  So many mixed reviews and never had the chance to try either one out myself.


Kiesel doesn't have much of a history but Carvin guitar resale value has historically bit crappy, partly because of the long list of options that may or may not appeal to the prospective buyer. Thus far, Strandberg resale has been pretty solid. 

Playability is such a subjective thing, I'm not gonna touch it. For quality, I might give the nod to Kiesel if only because Carvin does have a great history of quality guitar building while the new and new-ish Strandberg production lines are probably still working things out.


----------



## boogie2

I've played both and like them pretty well. That being said, I have a pair of OS's that work great and came with nice tops. I like the Endurneck shape, but play stuff with standards as well. The only down side to the Kiesel would be the weight. My Strandy's are around 5 lbs, but the similar Kiesels seem to weigh in at 7+. Not sure what's up there, but all of their axes look like they're a bit on the heavy side and I like light guitars. FWIW


----------



## gfactor

I'm currently saving for a new guitar and it's either gonna be a 2017 OS8 or a Kiesel VM8. I keep thinking I've made up my mind one way or the other but these SSO threads make me question everything haha. The only good answer is get both I guess


----------



## sezna

gfactor said:


> I'm currently saving for a new guitar and it's either gonna be a 2017 OS8 or a Kiesel VM8. I keep thinking I've made up my mind one way or the other but these SSO threads make me question everything haha. The only good answer is get both I guess



2017 boden original os8? 

My vote is for the strandy


----------



## gfactor

sezna said:


> 2017 boden original os8?
> 
> My vote is for the strandy



That's what I'm thinking especially after the things I've been hearing about Kiesel this week. Those roasted maple necks have me drooling. I'm a little nervous about the Enduraneck and I do feel a bit weird dropping $2K on a guitar coming out of the same factory as my Agile.


----------



## Thringer09

gfactor said:


> That's what I'm thinking especially after the things I've been hearing about Kiesel this week. Those roasted maple necks have me drooling. I'm a little nervous about the Enduraneck and I do feel a bit weird dropping $2K on a guitar coming out of the same factory as my Agile.



I have the exact same trepidations as you, I think I'm going Strandberg as well.


----------



## sezna

gfactor said:


> That's what I'm thinking especially after the things I've been hearing about Kiesel this week. Those roasted maple necks have me drooling. I'm a little nervous about the Enduraneck and I do feel a bit weird dropping $2K on a guitar coming out of the same factory as my Agile.



I am also going through a kiesel/strandberg debate, on reverb there are some VM8's and some OS8's. I think the oS8's hold value better, but I am really tempted to get the kiesel. Ughhhhhh decisions.


----------



## littleredguitars2

the endurnecks arent for everyone, but the change is hardly noticeable after a little bit of time with it. i stopped noticing after like my first hour? now its just second nature


----------



## Jake

littleredguitars2 said:


> the endurnecks arent for everyone, but the change is hardly noticeable after a little bit of time with it. i stopped noticing after like my first hour? now its just second nature


Agreed, it's definitely a bit of a change but nothing huge. Just like the fanned frets I hardly notice they're even there most of the time.


----------



## littleredguitars2

recently dropped my new album. get a load of the cover 








you can check it out here if you like! 90 % of what you hear on guitar is one of my strandys. 
https://jonpoulin.bandcamp.com/album/with-vigor


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gfactor said:


> The only good answer is get both I guess


that's the spirit.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Does anyone have any actual concerns about the new 2017 originals being produced by PT COrt instead of WMI? I have a pre-order in for a 2017, but since all the existing non-discounted OS's have roasted maple, I'm considering getting one of those instead. But, the Suhr pickups and minor upgrades like the oak grigsby 5-way switch and metal backplate have me torn. I like the duncans, but I've heard good things about Suhr's. Those pickups and the roasted maple were the selling points on the 2017's for me, but if the existing OS have the roasted maple I may just pull trigger. Tough choice.


----------



## gfactor

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Does anyone have any actual concerns about the new 2017 originals being produced by PT COrt instead of WMI? I have a pre-order in for a 2017, but since all the existing non-discounted OS's have roasted maple, I'm considering getting one of those instead. But, the Suhr pickups and minor upgrades like the oak grigsby 5-way switch and metal backplate have me torn. I like the duncans, but I've heard good things about Suhr's. Those pickups and the roasted maple were the selling points on the 2017's for me, but if the existing OS have the roasted maple I may just pull trigger. Tough choice.



Where are you seeing current OSs with roasted maple? That would make for a tough call.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

gfactor said:


> Where are you seeing current OSs with roasted maple? That would make for a tough call.



It was through emails with Ed Yoon. I saw someone on Reddit post a OS with roasted maple so inquired about it. But these are the ones at the normal $1895.


----------



## Malkav

Personal opinion here but I don't get how anyone could be debating between a Vader and a Strandberg, those Kiesels are fugly beyond words. Go with the Boden


----------



## marcwormjim

The replacement Ed sent my way is a 2017 OS with roasted maple, presumably from the final February batch.

If anyone hears of or finds a 2016 natural OS6-Trem for sale by Strandberg in the US, save yourself trouble and ask if it's the same one Marc returned, and if the frets have been leveled. There were additional QC problems that, even with a fretjob, deserve nothing higher than a discounted B-stock price. I'll elaborate in a dedicated thread later this week (when I receive the replacement).

Don't accept anything less than a firm "Yes; it's been leveled." The return and replacement-shipping has Strandberg USA, INC out $120 for using the customer as QC - The whole guitar, including the fretwork, should go through a point-by-point evaluation once they're imported. This isn't Rondo, where those cost-cutting measures are actually passed on to the buyer. 

I'm mainly concerned that the guitar will be resold as-is, or with a ten minute spot-leveling and crowning job at full-price to recoup the shipping costs and labor.

Edit: My returned OS is now listed for $1795 on the site - A hundred more than what I paid. You've been warned, guys.


----------



## littleredguitars2

guitarguitar has os's with roasted maple, music zoo had some too


----------



## sezna

littleredguitars2 said:


> guitarguitar has os's with roasted maple, music zoo had some too



in stock or pre order? music zoo had them for preorder for a while.


----------



## Jake

Music Zoo had one in stock with roasted maple. 

My OS6 that I ordered last month does not have it, probably one of the last non roasted WMI ones.


----------



## narad

I'm really digging this one so far:


----------



## littleredguitars2

sezna said:


> in stock or pre order? music zoo had them for preorder for a while.



In stock!


----------



## ara_

narad said:


> I'm really digging this one so far:


Oh yeah, that's mine 

Additional pic with top and fretboard:


----------



## rocky0

ara_ said:


> Oh yeah, that's mine
> 
> Additional pic with top and fretboard:



Can't see your pictures! 

The pic strandberg posted looks awesome. 

After a 1-2 month extensive pondering I ordered a Kiesel Vader V8 although the Strandys have been giving me serious GAS too. Let's see how I like my Vader first before ordering a Strandberg or Shoggie.


----------



## blacai

rocky0 said:


> Can't see your pictures!
> 
> The pic strandberg posted looks awesome.
> 
> After a 1-2 month extensive pondering I ordered a Kiesel Vader V8 although the Strandys have been giving me serious GAS too. Let's see how I like my Vader first before ordering a Strandberg or Shoggie.



http://i.imgur.com/FRy60Si.jpg
http://imgur.com/a/Fyrqa


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

blacai said:


> http://i.imgur.com/FRy60Si.jpg
> http://imgur.com/a/Fyrqa



Looks awesome. What are the wood choices you went for?


----------



## eugeneelgr

rocky0 said:


> Can't see your pictures!
> 
> The pic strandberg posted looks awesome.
> 
> After a 1-2 month extensive pondering I ordered a Kiesel Vader V8 although the Strandys have been giving me serious GAS too. Let's see how I like my Vader first before ordering a Strandberg or Shoggie.



Flipping fantastic. I think burls really work with a deep dark finish.

I'm guessing...Burl top/Alder centre/rosewood back for the body? Coupled with a maple neck and...pale moon ebony for the fretboard? I may be wrong though, looks abit dark to be pale moon.

Also, am I too anal, or should that guy remove his thumb ring before holding the body?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Burl Top/Alder Core/Wenge Back for sure. I'm actually not too certain if it's Alder or Basswood for the core.

Neck could be Madagasscar Ebony or Pau Ferro as well!


----------



## crackout

eugeneelgr said:


> Also, am I too anal, or should that guy remove his thumb ring before holding the body?



He should. This is careless on his part.


----------



## ara_

The top is poplar burl, the fretboard is ziricote
If the middle and back woods haven't changed and I forgot about it, they are aspen in the middle and wenge in the back.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> or should that guy remove his thumb ring before holding the body?



Or you know...just in general.


----------



## Exit Existence

I've had my Boden OS7 for about a week now. At first I was really struggling with the endurneck. I think I was overthinking that I HAD to play it a certain way, with my thumb always on the flat back plane, to reap the ergonomic benefits of it. 

After getting discouraged I just stopped thinking about it and let my thumb go wherever it naturally wanted to go, flat backside on the lower positions and transitioning to the higher plane on higher positions. 

Now it feels absolutely fine to play on. I even watched some Per Nilson videos and noticed his thumb is all over the place too. My advice to anyone struggling is to not overthink it!


----------



## olejason

eugeneelgr said:


> Also, am I too anal, or should that guy remove his thumb ring before holding the body?



He should probably remove it all the time because it looks goofy but yeah it could theoretically dent or scratch the wood.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Or you know...just in general.



 Agreed.


----------



## eugeneelgr

ara_ said:


> The top is poplar burl, the fretboard is ziricote
> If the middle and back woods haven't changed and I forgot about it, they are aspen in the middle and wenge in the back.



Very interesting spec. That poplar burl looks really good. What are those holes and crevices though(Not wormholes I hope)? Been seeing them alot on many builds from strandberg. Also I thought fanned 7 string varbergs got the full fretboard instead of the usual curved ending.



narad said:


> Or you know...just in general.



I live for your brutal replies.


----------



## marcwormjim

2017 OS needed a setup out of the box, but seems good, so far. The new, knife-edge trem comes set up with less range than the old one (barely pulls the G up a minor 3rd when the base is level with the body, as opposed to the old bearing model pulling up to a 4th, depending on how you set the string-height). I'll check out the pivot tension-adjustment when I change strings or pickups.

The frets don't appear to have been leveled or crowned, at all (which only means they were pressed in level-enough to pass QC). They're pretty even, but I have the action raised at least .25mm higher than I know I could get away with, had the frets been leveled to tighter tolerances to avoid fret-out. I only nitpick that detail due to the high price-point of these WMI instruments meaning that their setup QC compares unfavorably to similarly-priced US brands. I'm of the opinion that a 20"-radius board - Only ever used as a spec for the sake of low action - should be shipped with a lower achievable action than a 15.75" Ibanez. As it is, both OSes I've received came with offensively-high strings: The first was hiding a QC failure, whereas the second was just laziness (that only a few of the saddle set screws were screwed in reinforces this impression).

Pics of both will come after I've spent some more time with the guitar.


----------



## littleredguitars2

heads up. the boden J's (some of them any way) have been clearanced and marked down 10 percent. i scored a SWEET black boden j and am just waiting for it to arrive. theres still a beautiful blue 6 string in stock too (and a black one). ed yoon sent me pics and it was really nice.


----------



## Thringer09

littleredguitars2 said:


> heads up. the boden J's (some of them any way) have been clearanced and marked down 10 percent. i scored a SWEET black boden j and am just waiting for it to arrive. theres still a beautiful blue 6 string in stock too (and a black one). ed yoon sent me pics and it was really nice.



Dude! Thanks for the heads up!!  

Got a Brown Boden J 7 string!!


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Our Boden J's worth the extra $$ from the OS? What's the major difference aside from that they're made in Japan and likely a collectors item down the road?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Our Boden J's worth the extra $$ from the OS? What's the major difference aside from that they're made in Japan and likely a collectors item down the road?



generally better tops on the j models, different wood choices (some have lacewood binding or such), different color choices that you can't get on an OS.


----------



## littleredguitars2

by the way to clarify what i mentioned a while ago about boden J's going away, ed yoon mentioned that they will still be produced but only sold in the japanese markets. no longer on their official sites i guess.


----------



## cubix

What you guys think of this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cubix said:


> What you guys think of this?



not a fan. reminds me of tosin's ibby prototype.


----------



## MSUspartans777

KnightBrolaire said:


> not a fan. reminds me of tosin's ibby prototype.



Picture isn't working for me.


----------



## downburst82

A bit of a similar vibe but pretty different really, I actually think the Tosin prototype might look better as a headless than the strandberg does


----------



## MSUspartans777

downburst82 said:


> A bit of a similar vibe but pretty different really, I actually think the Tosin prototype might look better as a headless than the strandberg does



Is the Strandberg above legitimate? I've never seen one before.

I've always loved the Abasi Prototype. I think it looks badass.


----------



## cubix

I actually think the Tosin proto is a bit fugly and it was definately inspired by Strandberg a little bit - especially in the bottom part.


----------



## Lemonbaby

That looks like a badly photoshopped fake.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

cubix said:


> I actually think the Tosin proto is a bit fugly and it was definately inspired by Strandberg a little bit - especially in the bottom part.



Its been speculated here a good number of times that it was originally designed to be headless but thats not possible with Ibanez.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lemonbaby said:


> That looks like a badly photoshopped fake.



probably because it is.


----------



## cubix

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably because it is.



I thought it was obvious lol, not so badly photoshopped for a quick job after all then  Would love to see a neck through SC from Strandberg... That would be very sick!


----------



## aleclee

cubix said:


> What you guys think of this?


Not my bag. I have a very strong preference for double cutaways because I like being able to grab the guitar by the upper horn.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> not a fan.



Oh don't be ridiculous. That is at LEAST a 1 inch fan.


----------



## Hollowway

What I don't like about that SC (and Tosin's) is that it looks top heavy. For me, single cuts are cool so long as there isn't a huge amount of extra meat on one side, vs the other.

Which is interesting about strandberg. Ola's gotten a lot of mileage out of tweaking his original design. He's gotten some really different looks from it, and the actual shape hasn't changed at all. That's pretty cool.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Hollowway said:


> What I don't like about that SC (and Tosin's) is that it looks top heavy. For me, single cuts are cool so long as there isn't a huge amount of extra meat on one side, vs the other.
> 
> Which is interesting about strandberg. Ola's gotten a lot of mileage out of tweaking his original design. He's gotten some really different looks from it, and the actual shape hasn't changed at all. That's pretty cool.



Seconded. I like to have as much of the upper side of the neck available for me to grab my thumb on for bends and vibrato.

The boden is just the best ergo shape out there imo, perfect for both sat-down practice sessions and stage use. Love propping my right leg up on a monitor and resting the lowest cutaway on it, zakk wylde style.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

littleredguitars2 said:


> heads up. the boden J's (some of them any way) have been clearanced and marked down 10 percent. i scored a SWEET black boden j and am just waiting for it to arrive. theres still a beautiful blue 6 string in stock too (and a black one). ed yoon sent me pics and it was really nice.



I would be interested to read your thoughts on how the the J compares to the OS in terms of build quality, feel, etc after you get it.


----------



## Thrashman

^ I can chime in as I have quite some experience.

I'd say that overall the J-series is an upgrade - less so now because the Os will feature the same neck profile (the edges are sharper on the J series and new OS's) and roasted maple necks, but the craftsmanship and wood quality I'd say is higher and the J series sounds more rich and "complex" for lack of a better word.
Like, the J series just sounds way more "woody" in a way. some like that, some don't.

This not to say the OS are not good, they're spectacular instruments, but the woods, worksmanship and overall quality of the J series is just better. To be expected.


----------



## littleredguitars2

got my J series in yesterday. took some time to swap around the hardware between my two bodens.







i can definitely agree that everything seems to have a bit sharper edge on the J. not sure if thats a good thing or not yet but i dont mind it. everything feels and plays great though. the quality is awesome. i wouldnt say its as good as my US custom but its definitely good. better than both the OS's i've had


----------



## KnightBrolaire

littleredguitars2 said:


> got my J series in yesterday. took some time to swap around the hardware between my two bodens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can definitely agree that everything seems to have a bit sharper edge on the J. not sure if thats a good thing or not yet but i dont mind it. everything feels and plays great though. the quality is awesome. i wouldnt say its as good as my US custom but its definitely good. better than both the OS's i've had



the red hardware looks great with the black top


----------



## Thringer09

littleredguitars2 said:


> got my J series in yesterday. took some time to swap around the hardware between my two bodens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can definitely agree that everything seems to have a bit sharper edge on the J. not sure if thats a good thing or not yet but i dont mind it. everything feels and plays great though. the quality is awesome. i wouldnt say its as good as my US custom but its definitely good. better than both the OS's i've had



Can't see the picture. Did your clearance J have any problems? Mine comes tomorrow and i'm a little apprehensive, i don't want to get a lemon. What should i be looking out for?
Enjoy your new guitfiddle!


----------



## littleredguitars2

Thringer09 said:


> Can't see the picture. Did your clearance J have any problems? Mine comes tomorrow and i'm a little apprehensive, i don't want to get a lemon. What should i be looking out for?
> Enjoy your new guitfiddle!



hopefully the pic is fixed... 

no problems whatsoever! although since i swapped the hardware on both, i immediately have to set them both back up lol. but i played with it a bit before i did so and it felt great, sounded great etc.


----------



## Razerjack

downburst82 said:


> A bit of a similar vibe but pretty different really, I actually think the Tosin prototype might look better as a headless than the strandberg does



It wasn't until I saw AAL(and Generation Axe) featuring Tosin Abasi live that I realized the man had pretty much desgined his signature guitar to be as close as his Strandberg* as possible... Then I went back and watched his interviews regarding his guitar and he's actually pretty open about it... Still, would kill for a 6-string singlecut Strandy!


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

littleredguitars2 said:


> got my J series in yesterday. took some time to swap around the hardware between my two bodens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can definitely agree that everything seems to have a bit sharper edge on the J. not sure if thats a good thing or not yet but i dont mind it. everything feels and plays great though. the quality is awesome. i wouldnt say its as good as my US custom but its definitely good. better than both the OS's i've had



Cool, do you think it is objectively worth the extra $1000 over the new 2017s given the inclusion of the roasted maple? I have a 2017 pre-ordered but with the bad experiences people have had with some OS's I may pick up a Boden J instead.

Edit: Pulled trig on a Boden J7 natural. Guess the 2017 Original will have to wait for now.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i will say, i think the craftsmanship is better than the OS line. i dont know about 1000$ better. but its definitely an improvement. its still not as good as my US custom though. 

i have some Oil City Blackbird pickups coming in that i'll put in the J series and i'm excited to try em out!


----------



## Thrashman

Yeah, craftmanship is definitely higher as expected, but the overall wood quality is higher too from my experience. Of course this is one of those things that is hard to put into words, but they just sounded more expensive, not necessarily because they are, but it's this kind of "this guitar sounds like it's high quality". It's got that depth and complexity to the sound that cheaper guitars don't have. YMMV of course.


----------



## Nialzzz

Anyone seen this badboy? Looks amazing!

Apparently the aesthetic mods are done by burntaxe(dot)com


----------



## sezna

Nialzzz said:


> Anyone seen this badboy? Looks amazing!
> 
> Apparently the aesthetic mods are done by burntaxe(dot)com



saw it on instagram. A bit busy for me but definitely super cool


----------



## aleclee

sezna said:


> saw it on instagram. A bit busy for me but definitely super cool


I like the knobs. 

But then again, I dislike the stock knobs in a way that I've never disliked knobs before. Not only are they not easy to grip, they're boring and give no indication of where they're set. No redeeming properties.


----------



## marcwormjim

If only they were made of chocolate, and not that stuff that hurts.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Looks like they are adding a configuration tool and now doing 50/50 deposits on custom shop orders. Neat!

https://strandbergguitars.com/configurator/


----------



## patdavidmusic

Does anyone remember or know the detail of a forumite here that found a small hex wheel you could use to tune the strandberg?

I remember seeing it in a NGD thread but now I can find it, any ideas!!


----------



## works0fheart

Well, I thought I really liked the way this looked until I saw the price tag. Eh.


----------



## MSUspartans777

That new configurator is making me gas for a custom shop boden 8.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i would do terrible things for a teal or seafoam green finish on an 8 string


----------



## laxu

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Looks like they are adding a configuration tool and now doing 50/50 deposits on custom shop orders. Neat!
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/configurator/



Fun but getting a similar build to the Skervesen I ordered would cost about 2000 more. 50% depositt is also pretty high.


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> Fun but getting a similar build to the Skervesen I ordered would cost about 2000 more.



Yea, but...you know....


----------



## getowned7474

KnightBrolaire said:


> i would do terrible things for a teal or seafoam green finish on an 8 string



I agree lol, the only decent option for something like that without being pricey is Kiesel. Too bad their customer service has gone to sh!t. Fortunately I got mine before any of the big issues started happening with their customer service.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

getowned7474 said:


> I agree lol, the only decent option for something like that without being pricey is Kiesel. Too bad their customer service has gone to sh!t. Fortunately I got mine before any of the big issues started happening with their customer service.



yeah same here, both of my vaders turned out excellent and I was going to get a trans-teal vader next- but then the whole ....show happened with their customer service..


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## remus1710

is it only me or anyone else thinks they are outrageously priced ? :|||


----------



## domsch1988

remus1710 said:


> is it only me or anyone else thinks they are outrageously priced ? :|||



I don't know man... On the one hand, they are the only ones offering this specific featureset. If you want it, i guess you got to pay for it.
On the other hand i find it hard to justify paying 2k for a WMI manufactured guitar. There are plenty European made guitars in that pricerange. If that says something about the quality is another story 
In the end, if you want that bodyshape or neck, you'll have to pay the prices...


----------



## MSUspartans777

domsch1988 said:


> I don't know man... On the one hand, they are the only ones offering this specific featureset. If you want it, i guess you got to pay for it.
> On the other hand i find it hard to justify paying 2k for a WMI manufactured guitar. There are plenty European made guitars in that pricerange. If that says something about the quality is another story
> In the end, if you want that bodyshape or neck, you'll have to pay the prices...



I think the configurator is for their swedish custom shop/M2M ideas.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Yea, but...you know....



*like*


----------



## MiPwnYew

patdavidmusic said:


> Does anyone remember or know the detail of a forumite here that found a small hex wheel you could use to tune the strandberg?
> 
> I remember seeing it in a NGD thread but now I can find it, any ideas!!



Hey man,

It's a 1/4 inch finger drive. I had a Craftsman version that I got for 5 bucks, but there's a bunch to choose from


----------



## patdavidmusic

MiPwnYew said:


> Hey man,
> 
> It's a 1/4 inch finger drive. I had a Craftsman version that I got for 5 bucks, but there's a bunch to choose from



Legend thank you!
Is there anyway whenever you had time you could link an ebay one I just cant find them in oz, it would be very appreciated


----------



## eugeneelgr

laxu said:


> Fun but getting a similar build to the Skervesen I ordered would cost about 2000 more. 50% depositt is also pretty high.



It's getting old mate, really.

Side note, wish they could allow the configurator to show the back as well!


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Side note, wish they could allow the configurator to show the back as well!



Yea, definitely. There's lots that could be done to improve it, but it's pretty fun to play with currently -- here are my contributions:
















I think the white/red one is what comes from playing too much Mirror's Edge. 
Having ordered 2 M2Ms that have had black hardware, I've been pretty interested in the idea of some fancy anodization, so that's what I've been playing around with. The spalt and ash actually use pieces that are available now.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, that white one with the red hardware is amazing! I'd order that manana if it were available as a production instrument.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Yea, definitely. There's lots that could be done to improve it, but it's pretty fun to play with currently -- here are my contributions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the white/red one is what comes from playing too much Mirror's Edge.
> Having ordered 2 M2Ms that have had black hardware, I've been pretty interested in the idea of some fancy anodization, so that's what I've been playing around with. The spalt and ash actually use pieces that are available now.



There's no one who comes up with more interesting colour combinations than yourself. I'm curious how his gloss gold looks like, and if it is as tarnish resistant as his matte colours. That middle one looks almost like it had a bnw filter over it. Last one is sick, would have gone with red knobs personally, but definitely black pickups for sure.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Last one is sick, would have gone with red knobs personally, but definitely black pickups for sure.



Same but at least when I made these earlier in the week, hardware color only affects the bridge/nut (and the backplate that you can't see). If it was H/H it'd be kind of interesting with the red EMGs, but maybe too overdone.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Same but at least when I made these earlier in the week, hardware color only affects the bridge/nut (and the backplate that you can't see). If it was H/H it'd be kind of interesting with the red EMGs, but maybe too overdone.



I just realised this after playing with it a little. Also my eyes are starting to get "trained" to see more subtle colour tints when i set the opaqueness to really low and toggling the different base colours. Our past conversations are starting to make more sense to me, colour wise! Still trying to get a mockup with my spec but with your pomegranate finish on, not easy!

Also, bummer to see that their mockup quilt tops are as disappointing as the infamous ones in the past


----------



## crackout

It's still not clear to me why they don't offer slanted pickup routs on 6 string Bodens (at least on custom shop guitars).

I can see why they chose straight routs on the OS6 (to include the entire aftermarket machinery). But the entire fan concept on the 6s doesn't make sense. When choosing straight routs, why keep the fan in one direction only (makes the fan more extreme in that direction) and then choose the bridge to be the extreme side. By this, the low strings on the bridge PU lack punch and snappiness because the pickup is pretty far away from the respective saddle. If they had chosen a double fan even on .5'' scale difference the angle at the bridge would have been drastically smaller, remedying most of the problem. It's just stupid.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Also, bummer to see that their mockup quilt tops are as disappointing as the infamous ones in the past



I'll just say the mockup quilt tops are very indicative of what type of top you'll probably get


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

I've had my Boden J 7 for a couple days now and thought I'd throw out my impressions. Overall it's a great instrument, with beautiful neck woods. I'm mostly happy with it aside from a couple issues:
1. The volume pot cuts in and out as you rotate it. It does this in both push and pull positions. I've emailed support about this to see what they can do. I expect that I'll have to send it back to have this remedied, but if I pay $3000 for a guitar, the potentiometers better work right.
2. The pickups are just OK. Very low output compared to my other guitars (JB, Black winter, Nazgul) and I can only get the bridge pickup to about 1/4" from the strings when depressed at the 24th fret. Any closer and the pickup rattles around. The foam blocks they installed the pickups with doesn't seem to be sufficient. 

So I'm waiting to hear back from support, but overall I like the guitar and would like to keep it if I can get the vol pot issue resolved. The pickups I'll likely swap out at some later time, maybe give the Lace deathbar a spin. I may also sell my other 2 7's as I've never really been a fan of the 26.5" scale. The 25.75 -25" scale is much easier for my Trump-sized hands.


----------



## Thringer09

Damn, sorry about the volume pot problem. I got my Boden J 7 about 2 weeks ago now and have had no problems. I'm really liking it. Pretty blown away by the craftsmanship. The endurneck is awesome and I was pleasantly surprised by the push pull knob. The pickups are definitely lower output compared to my JP7 but thats fine, i like them.

I'd be interested in seeing the neck on yours Riker. I was hoping for the roasted maple to be a bit darker but it's not a big deal.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Thringer09 said:


> Damn, sorry about the volume pot problem. I got my Boden J 7 about 2 weeks ago now and have had no problems. I'm really liking it. Pretty blown away by the craftsmanship. The endurneck is awesome and I was pleasantly surprised by the push pull knob. The pickups are definitely lower output compared to my JP7 but thats fine, i like them.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing the neck on yours Riker. I was hoping for the roasted maple to be a bit darker but it's not a big deal.



Yeah it's just a minor annoyance since I tend to roll the volume on and off quite a bit while I'm noodling in front of my computer. I'm sure Strandberg will rectify it no problem. 

The roasted neck on mine isn't that dark, but I do like the way the purpleheart accents it. The color tone of a roasted maple can vary quite a bit from what I understand. 

Couple pics: http://imgur.com/a/oFFVX


----------



## Siggevaio

Always fun to play around with a configurator, had me aching for a Strandberg.  Thank god they don't offer payment plans.

Did they lower the base price? or is 25% tax or something added afterwards?

Edit: I was thinking about M2M, sorry.


----------



## marcwormjim

Thringer09 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by the push pull knob.



What was surprising about it?


----------



## Thrashman

crackout said:


> the low strings on the bridge PU lack punch and snappiness because the pickup is pretty far away from the respective saddle



Have you ever played one? My Boden is the snappiest and attackiest (lel) out of all my guitars, only rivaled by my tele. Not muddy or flubby at all.


----------



## Thringer09

marcwormjim said:


> What was surprising about it?



It doesn't say anything about it having a push/pull on the website so I thought I was going to have to mod it. 

Here are some pictures of mine.


----------



## crackout

Thrashman said:


> Have you ever played one? My Boden is the snappiest and attackiest (lel) out of all my guitars, only rivaled by my tele. Not muddy or flubby at all.



I did. The bridge PU was a SD JB though, maybe more modern pickups like Laces don't suffer from the issue that much.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i was also surprised by the push pull knob on mine. every other boden i've had has come with a 5 way switch. 5 tones. pretty cool. now the J has a 3 way switch with a push pull pot. 6 tones. even better!


----------



## Casper777

According to the new Custom Shop procedure described on the US website, Strandberg will now send picture updates of the building process of Custom Shop orders!!? 

Can't wait for those! 

My new Boden should be started this week according to Lobo!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Casper777 said:


> According to the new Custom Shop procedure described on the US website, Strandberg will now send picture updates of the building process of Custom Shop orders!!?



JEALOUS. Build pics are to the custom guitar experience what foreplay is to sex.

That said, who has placed an order for a custom shop build with the new configurator?!


----------



## Casper777

eugeneelgr said:


> JEALOUS. Build pics are to the custom guitar experience what foreplay is to sex.
> 
> That said, who has placed an order for a custom shop build with the new configurator?!



ME! 

here are the basic specs:

- Boden 6
- 25.75"-26.5"
- alder body
- quilted maple top
- pau ferro neckthrough
- pau ferro fretboard
- Jumbo SS frets
- BKP Juggernauts
- some kind of bahama blue burst, matte
- red hardware and backplate
- 5 way switch with OS wiring

can't wait to play this one.

Will use it for standard tuning but as well for drop C stuff.


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> ME!
> 
> here are the basic specs:
> 
> - Boden 6
> - 25.75"-26.5"
> - alder body
> *- quilted maple top
> *- pau ferro neckthrough
> - pau ferro fretboard
> - Jumbo SS frets
> - BKP Juggernauts
> - some kind of bahama blue burst, matte
> - red hardware and backplate
> - 5 way switch with OS wiring
> 
> can't wait to play this one.
> 
> Will use it for standard tuning but as well for drop C stuff.



All I'm going to say is get on that quilt maple and make sure you get some pics before it starts getting cut up. At these prices you don't want to be stuck with the ~3A maple.


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> All I'm going to say is get on that quilt maple and make sure you get some pics before it starts getting cut up. At these prices you don't want to be stuck with the ~3A maple.



mmm may already be too late, but I know what you mean.

But for some strange reason the Boden is a guitar where a more "plain" top don't bother me... like it would on a Suhr or PRS... 

Don't know how to explain it... 

Anyway I still hope for a great top, and by great I mean even figuring and nice grain more than furniture grade maple.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Casper777 said:


> mmm may already be too late, but I know what you mean.
> 
> But for some strange reason the Boden is a guitar where a more "plain" top don't bother me... like it would on a Suhr or PRS...



This forum doesn't need negativity like this. Everything is better with a ultra-figured top.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Casper777 said:


> mmm may already be too late, but I know what you mean.
> 
> But for some strange reason the Boden is a guitar where a more "plain" top don't bother me... like it would on a Suhr or PRS...
> 
> Don't know how to explain it...
> .


BLASPHEMY, only the most figured tops are acceptable on customs


----------



## Casper777

eugeneelgr said:


> This forum doesn't need negativity like this. Everything is better with a ultra-figured top.



 HAHA... it may be the "ikea" design or the modern spice of the guitar shape... it screams plan wood to me...

actually I would really love to see some of these "reclaimed" wood on a boden, like the recent PRS run... 

Well expect a NGD soon, where we can debate to death on the sexyness of my top


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> mmm may already be too late, but I know what you mean.
> 
> But for some strange reason the Boden is a guitar where a more "plain" top don't bother me... like it would on a Suhr or PRS...
> 
> Don't know how to explain it...
> 
> Anyway I still hope for a great top, and by great I mean even figuring and nice grain more than furniture grade maple.



I kind of agree -- depends on the stain. I came up with plenty of ideas on the configurator where the plain maple seemed to make more sense than the quilt. Or weird quilts in natural stains. But for my pomegranate one, it's hard to imagine it having anywhere near the same effect on a 3A sort of top.


----------



## aleclee

Casper777 said:


> HAHA... it may be the "ikea" design or the modern spice of the guitar shape... it screams plan wood to me...


I often refer to my natural Boden OS as "the IKEA cutting board".


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I kind of agree -- depends on the stain. I came up with plenty of ideas on the configurator where the plain maple seemed to make more sense than the quilt. Or weird quilts in natural stains. But for my pomegranate one, it's hard to imagine it having anywhere near the same effect on a 3A sort of top.



Some days I think of how mine would look if I went with the same colour scheme as my suhr modern or a white les paul custom. Something simple and understated. 







Dude I also wanted to ask you how did you get spalt maple top on your mockup with the configurator? The one with gold hardware.


----------



## StevenC

Splat maple is available in the "in stock tops" section, if you get it to work.

More importantly, how did you get white?


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Some days I think of how mine would look if I went with the same colour scheme as my suhr modern or a white les paul custom. Something simple and understated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I also wanted to ask you how did you get spalt maple top on your mockup with the configurator? The one with gold hardware.



Honestly that's hotter IMO. But plain colors always look really good in the virtual world where it's like simulated showroom lighting. Again with those fkkin knobs! haha

Yea, as Steven says regarding the spalt. Get to the available tops menu. That's probably the coolest thing about the configurator: the potential to have that loaded up with like 50 actual wood blanks you can choose from, and get a preview, Padalka style.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A slime green strandberg would be amazing.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Splat maple is available in the "in stock tops" section, if you get it to work.
> 
> More importantly, how did you get white?



It's under custom colours! But the white dial blends in with the background that's why you couldn't see it. It's the last choice in the basic shades.



narad said:


> Honestly that's hotter IMO. But plain colors always look really good in the virtual world where it's like simulated showroom lighting. Again with those fkkin knobs! haha
> 
> Yea, as Steven says regarding the spalt. Get to the available tops menu. That's probably the coolest thing about the configurator: the potential to have that loaded up with like 50 actual wood blanks you can choose from, and get a preview, Padalka style.



Haha probably a 6 or 7 string hardtail in that colour in future then. Been missing drop D or the ability to change tunings easily. I just gotta have at least 1 ridiculous quilt top in my collection haha. Probably wouldn't have had it any other way. If I had went with white I would have spent the rest of time wishing I had gone quilt.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> It's under custom colours! But the white dial blends in with the background that's why you couldn't see it. It's the last choice in the basic shades.



You just wrinkled my brain...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's finally happening, 8 string singularity guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

They also posted a demo of per playing the 8 string singularity.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4QpT4Pt_3s


----------



## StevenC

Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## prlgmnr

Today on "how to get me back into 8 strings"


----------



## Thrashman

just finished setting up my new OS6 (transition model with the roasted maple neck) and compared to the other bodens I've owned the workmanship and especially the fretwork is blowing me away, SO much better than it used to be, and it wasn't bad to begin with.

Super happy! 

Will get around to making a video review when I have more time sometime next week, right now uni is kicking my butt.

Pic for good measure, it's so hard to make the top justice as I'm a ....e photographer  but it is very figured and 3D-ish in real life. Will ask my friend to take some HQ photos sometime.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thrashman said:


> just finished setting up my new OS6 (transition model with the roasted maple neck) and compared to the other bodens I've owned the workmanship and especially the fretwork is blowing me away, SO much better than it used to be, and it wasn't bad to begin with.
> 
> Super happy!
> 
> Will get around to making a video review when I have more time sometime next week, right now uni is kicking my butt.
> 
> Pic for good measure, it's so hard to make the top justice as I'm a ....e photographer  but it is very figured and 3D-ish in real life. Will ask my friend to take some HQ photos sometime.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

MiPwnYew said:


> Hey man,
> 
> It's a 1/4 inch finger drive. I had a Craftsman version that I got for 5 bucks, but there's a bunch to choose from



Does the 1/4" bit actually fit in the tuners? 1/4" doesn't fit on mine, looks like it needs a 6mm.


----------



## Nialzzz

Thrashman said:


>



That neck... THAT NECK!!!!!! Looks like a BRJ JP.


----------



## Dg87

Upgraded my Masvidalien with Townsend Fluence and tremol-no! Killer guitar!


----------



## eugeneelgr

Dg87 said:


> Upgraded my Masvidalien with Townsend Fluence and tremol-no! Killer guitar!



Good god that top. How do you like the Fluences?


----------



## Hollowway

Any eta/pricing on the 8 string singularities? I feel the need for a true temperament version!


----------



## Dg87

I like them a lot better than the EMG which i always found kind of flubby. They are a lot tighter and they are very versatile!


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Any eta/pricing on the 8 string singularities? I feel the need for a true temperament version!



They haven't announced anything yet, but I doubt we'll see it until at least NAMM.


----------



## jemfloral

Hollowway said:


> Any eta/pricing on the 8 string singularities? I feel the need for a true temperament version!



Nah, that was just a teaser to see if there was enough interest to actually put it into production. Here's hoping they do, as it appears to have a couple of things I'm looking for!
True Temperament 8 for <$6000
Modular nut
Dark neck woods (tired of plain/birdseye/roasted maple right now...)
Slanted lundgrens​


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jemfloral said:


> Nah, that was just a teaser to see if there was enough interest to actually put it into production. Here's hoping they do, as it appears to have a couple of things I'm looking for!
> True Temperament 8 for <$6000
> Modular nut
> Dark neck woods (tired of plain/birdseye/roasted maple right now...)
> Slanted lundgrens​



considering the 7 string singularity is like 2000 usd and has true temperament frets I'd say the first is easily done. Slanted lundgrens wouldn't be that hard for them to do either it's just going to cost more $$$. I would doubt we'll see a modular nut for production guitars any time soon, though darker woods like pau ferro are at least a possibility since they've done them on j-series. Honestly I'd take the blue swirled 8 over the metal since it *should* come out cheaper than the metal and I can easily upgrade pickups myself.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Wow, I just can't wait for the Singularity 8. If this turns out to go into production, I'll have no other option than to surrender to the G.A.S.


----------



## narad

Heading to Japan...







Also in Japan: me. Hmm...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Heading to Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in Japan: me. Hmm...



goddammit why does japan always get the nice stuff. I wish they'd make an 8 string varberg. ;_;


----------



## Nialzzz

Fraud alert - a "customer" just scammed us as follows below. So a) watch out if you use PayPal to sell stuff and b) does anyone have advice to pursue legally, considering we're in Sweden and the customer in the US?
1. Customer orders a $3,950 custom shop guitar with 90 - 120 day lead time, pays with Discover card through PayPal
2. After 60 days, customer raises "Item not received" dispute through Discover card -> PayPal
3. Customer manages to convince us that the only way for the dispute to go away is to ship the guitar
4. We rush to ship the guitar, which customer accepts, posts pictures of in social media, etc
5. Customer follows through on the dispute and gets his refund
6. I've been working with PayPal the past months and they say they're trying to help, but that the fault lies with Discover card. 
7. Customer says "bank sides with me, so you're not getting paid" (and is starting to sell off the free accessories he received with it, so not only does he now have a "free" guitar worth $3,950, but he is _making_ money.)



Taken from a Facebook post Ola has just put up.


----------



## narad

Dude's in the US...this is not going to end well for him.


----------



## Casper777

Nialzzz said:


> Fraud alert - a "customer" just scammed us as follows below. So a) watch out if you use PayPal to sell stuff and b) does anyone have advice to pursue legally, considering we're in Sweden and the customer in the US?
> 1. Customer orders a $3,950 custom shop guitar with 90 - 120 day lead time, pays with Discover card through PayPal
> 2. After 60 days, customer raises "Item not received" dispute through Discover card -> PayPal
> 3. Customer manages to convince us that the only way for the dispute to go away is to ship the guitar
> 4. We rush to ship the guitar, which customer accepts, posts pictures of in social media, etc
> 5. Customer follows through on the dispute and gets his refund
> 6. I've been working with PayPal the past months and they say they're trying to help, but that the fault lies with Discover card.
> 7. Customer says "bank sides with me, so you're not getting paid" (and is starting to sell off the free accessories he received with it, so not only does he now have a "free" guitar worth $3,950, but he is _making_ money.)
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from a Facebook post Ola has just put up.



What an @sshole!


----------



## laxu

Nialzzz said:


> Fraud alert - a "customer" just scammed us as follows below. So a) watch out if you use PayPal to sell stuff and b) does anyone have advice to pursue legally, considering we're in Sweden and the customer in the US?
> 1. Customer orders a custom shop guitar with 90 - 120 day lead time, pays with Discover card through PayPal
> 2. After 60 days, customer raises "Item not received" dispute through Discover card -> PayPal
> 3. Customer manages to convince us that the only way for the dispute to go away is to ship the guitar
> 4. We rush to ship the guitar, which customer accepts, posts pictures of in social media, etc
> 5. Customer follows through on the dispute and gets his refund
> 6. I've been working with PayPal the past months and they say they're trying to help, but that the fault lies with Discover card.
> 7. Customer says "bank sides with me, so you're not getting paid" (and is starting to sell off the free accessories he received with it, so not only does he now have a "free" guitar worth but he is _making_ money.)
> 
> Taken from a Facebook post Ola has just put up.



Should be fairly easy to prove that the goods were shipped and received. That is just plain fraud and that asshole doesn't seem to be doing anything to hide it either.


----------



## prlgmnr

1. What a dick.

2. Looks like it's possible to get the wait time on a custom Strandberg down to 60 days.


----------



## blacai

....ty people. What is clear(and what I already knew because of self-experience). Strandberg's customer service is one of the best out there and they try to be fair, but unfortunately this kind of people exists.
Hope they get somehow the money.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Nialzzz said:


> [...]
> 3. Customer manages to convince us that the only way for the dispute to go away is to ship the guitar
> 4. We rush to ship the guitar
> [...]



Crazy stuff happening when you're trying to do business on the internet. However, what I'm a little surprised about: you just have to call and get the custom guitars quicker? I don't fully understand that type of order priorisation.


----------



## jemfloral

Not sure why it's not as simple as delivering the shipping and tracking notices to PayPal and also Discover Card. That should prove that it was shipped AND received by the complainant. Also would be quite easy to take his social media posts with the guitar that you shipped to him and deliver those to Discover Card and PayPal... 

Hope it gets resolved for Ola and co., as this is fraud and Discover should be more inclined to pursue and a) get the money back, b) press charges so this doesn't happen again.

Agree with the 90-120 lead time being cut to 60 days being odd. Maybe Ola is misspeaking and meant to say that they were past the 90 days by an additional 60 or something like that (?), who knows. But yeah, no reason for them to "rush" an order to get it finished before the quoted timeframe for a customer who has filed a dispute that quickly, that's just stupid business prioritization.


----------



## Webmaestro

Nialzzz said:


> Fraud alert - a "customer" just scammed us as follows below. So a) watch out if you use PayPal to sell stuff and b) does anyone have advice to pursue legally, considering we're in Sweden and the customer in the US?
> 1. Customer orders a $3,950 custom shop guitar with 90 - 120 day lead time, pays with Discover card through PayPal
> 2. After 60 days, customer raises "Item not received" dispute through Discover card -> PayPal
> 3. Customer manages to convince us that the only way for the dispute to go away is to ship the guitar
> 4. We rush to ship the guitar, which customer accepts, posts pictures of in social media, etc
> 5. Customer follows through on the dispute and gets his refund
> 6. I've been working with PayPal the past months and they say they're trying to help, but that the fault lies with Discover card.
> 7. Customer says "bank sides with me, so you're not getting paid" (and is starting to sell off the free accessories he received with it, so not only does he now have a "free" guitar worth $3,950, but he is _making_ money.)
> 
> Taken from a Facebook post Ola has just put up.



God, some people make me embarrassed to be part of the human race.

Seems like there's so much clear evidence here--including the doofus posting the NGD on his Facebook page--that you should be able to win a case against him (be sure to get screenshots of his FB page before he removes the posts). It'll take some time and effort, but I think you can win this one relatively easily.


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> Maybe Ola is misspeaking and meant to say that they were past the 90 days by an additional 60 or something like that (?), who knows. But yeah, no reason for them to "rush" an order to get it finished before the quoted timeframe for a customer who has filed a dispute that quickly, that's just stupid business prioritization.



After reading the post by Ola carefully, I think he literally meant 60 days after the order was placed. I do agree though that they were too quick to give that asshole the time of day, but I think it's the first incident of it's kind and they were just caught off guard on how they should handle the situation.


----------



## ramses

eugeneelgr said:


> [...] but I think it's the first incident of it's kind and they were just caught off guard on how they should handle the situation.



It is scary and sad to see all the business owners that replied to Ola, all basically saying "yeah, comes with the territory." Even John Suhr.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Solved


----------



## lilstryer

*Full Gallery here :* http://imgur.com/gallery/o6K0B

Most of you would know Yvette Young's playing and her beautiful strandberg. I saw this on her instastory and I knew I had to screenshot this! I wonder if I can do this on my strandberg....


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

I'm starting to think I got a $3000 lemon. First when I got it, it had a faulty volume potentiometer. Had that replaced under warranty and then I notice that the bridge pickup will hum/click/pop about 50% of the time when touched (not touching any other parts). I completely rewired it to make sure it wasn't a weak solder joint, tested it everywhere with a multimeter and it appears to be grounded everywhere but yet it still does this and only on the bridge pickup.
View media item 1


----------



## sezna

Riker_Maneuver said:


> I'm starting to think I got a $3000 lemon. First when I got it, it had a faulty volume potentiometer. Had that replaced under warranty and then I notice that the bridge pickup will hum/click/pop about 50% of the time when touched (not touching any other parts). I completely rewired it to make sure it wasn't a weak solder joint, tested it everywhere with a multimeter and it appears to be grounded everywhere but yet it still does this and only on the bridge pickup.



have you contacted them? they're quick to replace.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Replace the guitar or the pickup? I did contact them originally about the volume pot for which they reimbursed me. I'll have to contact them to see if they'll send me a new pickup.

Here's another video: *note I've already verified it is not the phone or any external electronic device causing this problem. It is unique to the bridge pickup only.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmm if the wiring is all correct/grounded, pots are new, then just swap out the pickup. Lace pickups are ridiculously quiet (I've run them without a noise gate at feedback inducing levels of gain and barely get a peep out of them).


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Yeah that's what heard too. I've contacted support to send me a new pickup. I decided to swap out the push/pull for a new CTS 500k pot JUST to see if MAYBE it was the push/pull. Yep still same problem. Has to be a break in one of the wires in the pickup somewhere. I don't what it else it could be. I've tried 3 pots, 2 jacks, and have rewired it 3 times.
View media item 3


----------



## Thrashman

My two bodens that had laces had the bridge pickup doing the same thing as yours, man. Probably a wiring issue as they're not woired/colored the same way as standard laces.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

I've wired it according to the Lace wiring schematic and they have confirmed everything looks right from pictures I've sent them. I don't know what about the wiring could be off unless there is a manufacturing error and the wires are colored incorrectly. I pulled the bridge pickup out to wipe it down with a dryer sheet as they suggested static may be a culprit. It didn't help. When I took the pickup out, the green (ground) wire was soldered to the underside of the magnet body. No idea if that is the correct wire for that or not though. Glad I'm not the only one that's had this problem. How did you rectify the issue with yours Thrashman?


----------



## Thrashman

So I'm on my 3rd Boden Os now and they all have had dead spots/wolf tones around the D-D#-E note on the G string 5-7th fret area and it's bugging me as the afected notes have sub 1 second sustain and go into harmonics/overtones instantly after the note is plucked (Yes, no matter the pickup height, string height, fret leveled, clean/distorted etc)

I have received two replacements already but since they keep having this problem and the fact that I can't be without my main guitar for the 2-3 weeks it takes every time I'm looking to see if there's any mods one can do? Like add mass to the body/neck? I've seen bass players add metal pieces to their headstocks, could that solve it for me?


----------



## lilstryer

Thrashman said:


> So I'm on my 3rd Boden Os now and they all have had dead spots/wolf tones around the D-D#-E note on the G string 5-7th fret area and it's bugging me as the afected notes have sub 1 second sustain and go into harmonics/overtones instantly after the note is plucked (Yes, no matter the pickup height, string height, fret leveled, clean/distorted etc)
> 
> I have received two replacements already but since they keep having this problem and the fact that I can't be without my main guitar for the 2-3 weeks it takes every time I'm looking to see if there's any mods one can do? Like add mass to the body/neck? I've seen bass players add metal pieces to their headstocks, could that solve it for me?




So sorry to hear that but your situation sounds very strange indeed. From my understanding, dead notes come from uneven frets and normally fret leveling solves it. Have you tried setting up the guitar or speaking to Lobo/Ed about this? It just sounds unlikely that 3 guitars have the exact same problem (Unless they have been sending you the same one back but you didn't realise).


----------



## laxu

Dead spots happen when there are resonances at the same note as the one on the fretboard. All guitars have them but on most they fall between notes or are not prominent enough to be called dead spots. My understanding is that they can be caused by poorly mounted frets and resonances in the neck wood. Headless guitars should be less susceptible to them. I agree that it's strange that 3 guitars would have the same issue.

Have you considered if the room you are playing in has a huge dip in frequency response at 300-330 Hz? For example at home I have a pretty noticeable boost at around 120- 140 Hz which translates to boomy B, C and C# on the 6th string, 7-9th frets. Maybe a dip there could cause those notes to get cancelled or something.


----------



## jemfloral

Yeah, it just seems odd that 3 guitars in row have all had the _same_ notes with the _same_ issue. As laxu noted above, it's probably not the guitar, but some outside influence at this point. You've tried playing it through a different rig in a different location? See what happens in that case and report back, I'd be interested in hearing even if no one else is!


----------



## Thrashman

Hey guys,

yeah I have had all guitars checked for properly seated frets + given them all a proper fret level so that nothing is wonky.

I have also tested all guitars in at least 7 different locations on as many different rigs and it's the same everywhere which takes that aspect out of the equation.


----------



## cubix

All guitars have a weak spot somewhere. Both my Strandbergs have that - shorter sustain in one spot on the G string (but not sub 1 second definately...). It has to do with the guitar weight and how it counter resonates with certain frequency causing it to fade. You can eliminate it by pressing the "headstock" against a wall  The note should ring out normally, it's not a fix but it's proving a point of the guitar vibration. I've even emailed Ola with the info on this, he said they will investigate it, but honestly I don't know if anything can be done. I've had a Gibson Explorer PRO that I had to sell because of how crazy it vibrated with the open D string - it would hit the frets and buzz no matter how high the action was and how lightly you picked. Nothing helped.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Here's a really cool article on a study about guitar resonances (related to dead spots). They basically scanned the guitar for its resonance and showed it visually. 

http://acoustics.org/pressroom/httpdocs/137th/fleischer.html


----------



## MSUspartans777

Has anyone heard anything about the new 2017 lineup? Most of the guitars should be shipping soon


----------



## marcwormjim

Basically, the $1,000 guitars Ed and Ola were asking $2,000 for are now $2,500.

I say this as an owner of a discounted 2017 model with roasted maple neck and the new trem revision.


----------



## MSUspartans777

marcwormjim said:


> Basically, the $1,000 guitars Ed and Ola were asking $2,000 for are now $2,500.
> 
> I say this as an owner of a discounted 2017 model with roasted maple neck and the new trem revision.



I'm confused by this. Just meant I heard they are starting to ship out preorders. I was wondering if any members have gotten emails about finalizing their orders. I've been patiently awaiting the plini sig since January


----------



## Bigsby

sorry if this has been posted recently and i missed it but it looks like GC has the Boden Original 7 and 8 along with the Alex Machacek signature for preorder with an 8/08/17 ship date. really hoping to be able to try one of these in person


----------



## eugeneelgr

Strandberg just signed Adam Rafowitz not too long ago as an artist. About bloody time if you ask me, the man has phenomenal chops and phrasing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> Basically, the $1,000 guitars Ed and Ola were asking $2,000 for are now $2,500.
> 
> I say this as an owner of a discounted 2017 model with roasted maple neck and the new trem revision.



Wow tell us how you really feel. 
Models are 200 more with upgraded pickups. 
Dunno where you are getting 500 from.


----------



## marcwormjim

If I'm to be taken to task for brownie points:

There are WMI-produced lines listed on the US site at $2495 and $2595, compared to previous WMI-produced lines previously listed for $1995.

In addition to the expanded WMI lines, there are cheaper models now being produced in other countries - But I wasn't referring to them.

Ola and Ed are pretty upfront about the overhead of small batches of minimum orders with proprietary hardware driving their prices above what Schecter and PRS charge for their WMI instruments.

I own one because I wanted one. I don't pretend the guitars are priced to be consumer-friendly, or are $1,000 better than other WMI Korea products.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> If I'm to be taken to task for brownie points:
> 
> There are WMI-produced lines listed on the US site at $2495 and $2595, compared to previous WMI-produced lines previously listed for $1995.
> 
> In addition to the expanded WMI lines, there are cheaper models now being produced in other countries - But I wasn't referring to them.
> 
> Ola and Ed are pretty upfront about the overhead of small batches of minimum orders with proprietary hardware driving their prices above what Schecter and PRS charge for their WMI instruments.
> 
> I own one because I wanted one. I don't pretend the guitars are priced to be consumer-friendly, or are $1,000 better than other WMI Korea products.



The metal is made at wmi isn't it?


----------



## jemfloral

Yes, it is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

heads up fishman is giving away a metal 6 string.
http://woobox.com/47kbb6/j7xkya


----------



## narad

I entered just because they're too sexy, then it hit me with that refer friends for more votes things. Ugh. I'll sell out myself, don't turn this into some pyramid scheme raffle awfulness.


----------



## littleredguitars2

how are people digging the suhr pickups in their bodens? i've been realizing more and more than the BK juggernauts in mine just havent been cutting it. sounds kinda dull.


----------



## boogie2

I was looking at the GC preorder page. I noticed that the picures on the GC page do not show the scraped binding on the new models (fusion, etc) but the pictures on the strandberg page do. Any info on this? I quite liked the way the "binding" looked on these guitars.


----------



## marcwormjim

As far as I know, the photos without binding were prototypes; and the production models have the faux-binding.


----------



## bmth4111

With the strandberg trems is there an with alternating between tunings like there is with a floyd rose trem? I want to be able to alternate the tuning of my top two strings by two semitones. I'm wondering if there trem system might be the best to use in order to retain "Floyd rose capabilities" while being able to change tunings.


----------



## Thrashman

It's floating just like the floyd rose and retuning it will require a new setup.


----------



## Razerjack

Does anyone know how to prevent the satin finish from wearing off? Just bought an OS7, its my first satin finish guitar and I have notoriously sweaty hands, is there anything I can do to prevent it from becoming a 'gloss' guitar? Much thx.


----------



## Thringer09

Razerjack said:


> Does anyone know how to prevent the satin finish from wearing off? Just bought an OS7, its my first satin finish guitar and I have notoriously sweaty hands, is there anything I can do to prevent it from becoming a 'gloss' guitar? Much thx.


I'd also like an answer to this question.


----------



## J_Mac

Thringer09 said:


> I'd also like an answer to this question.


IMHO the best option is to live with it and enjoy the unique wear you get 

I have had a little success with gentle 0000 steel wool rubbing on small patches in inconspicuous areas, but I wouldn't want to do it to a larger wrist-rubbed patch on the front.

A friend of mine had a theory that the oil from your skin collects in the rough surface of the satin finish, and that a gentle 'wash' with detergent on a sponge might bring the satin back. My theory was that the satin finish (at the microscopic level) has the rough/jagged edges smoothed away by friction. But we never got around to trying this out.


----------



## The 1

I got to try one of the new Fusion models. It does have the scraped binding, and I thought the overall quality was great. Everything was fit well, routings were clean, frets were well done, etc. I found no issues at all with the one I tried, except the "flamed top" was pretty lackluster. I also liked the Suhr pickups, thought they were very articulate and noiseless. I liked the new trem too, comparable to a floyd rose, but not quite as smooth and less range. But it holds tuning and returns to pitch perfectly.

IMO, if you like the design and aren't picky about the top, the new strandbergs (atleast WMI built) are worth the money. Personally, the Plini edition is on my GAS list, and I think the Metal looks great if you want fixed bridge and not have to deal with a poor top.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/52/42/79/5242791b74e77ea3ee51d463352f116d.jpg

So is the general consensus that the wmi builds aren't 'as good' / not as lovingly finished ?

On the subject, There's a Boden 7 locally I'm gassing for


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mr_Mar10 said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/52/42/79/5242791b74e77ea3ee51d463352f116d.jpg
> 
> So is the general consensus that the wmi builds aren't 'as good' / not as lovingly finished ?
> 
> On the subject, There's a Boden 7 locally I'm gassing for


consensus is that the old wmi builds (OS line) are inconsistent. no consensus on the newer wmi builds (metal, plini, etc) yet.


----------



## J_Mac

The 1 said:


> I got to try one of the new Fusion models. It does have the scraped binding, and I thought the overall quality was great. Everything was fit well, routings were clean, frets were well done, etc. I found no issues at all with the one I tried, except the "flamed top" was pretty lackluster. I also liked the Suhr pickups, thought they were very articulate and noiseless. I liked the new trem too, comparable to a floyd rose, but not quite as smooth and less range. But it holds tuning and returns to pitch perfectly.
> 
> IMO, if you like the design and aren't picky about the top, the new strandbergs (atleast WMI built) are worth the money. Personally, the Plini edition is on my GAS list, and I think the Metal looks great if you want fixed bridge and not have to deal with a poor top.


I'm pleased to hear good reports on the quality. I might have a look at one of the new models in the future if we keep hearing good reports like this. I know what you mean about the lack of feature in the top, but on the other hand you do get a full-thickness top rather than a veneer. I would take a proper slab of wood over a pretty veneer any day. That's one of the things that put me off an Ormsby. That and the gloss finish.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i've owned 2 WMI strandbergs and i had essentially nothing to complain about. i've also owned a Boden J and still own a US custom shop. frankly i think those OS's were fantastic so much so that i think the price gap isnt really reflective on the quality. the OS's played fantastic. the only downside were the tops being used. a little lackluster but it looks like they've really stepped up their game regarding tops. my boden J and my US custom play perfect. if i gave them a 10/10, i'd easily give the OS's 9.5


----------



## Casper777

Currently own 4 Bodens. 2 of those are Asian model, an older OS (paul masvidal) and a newer Boden metal.

I can confirm that the flaws that could be found on older ones, (approximative fret job, wood nut) are not at all found on new models. My Boden metal is just perfect! no sharp hedges, low action. The gap between Asian models and CS ones is clearly narrowing!

And the hardware has NEVER been produced in Asia for Asian models, that's BS. Same hardware on both product line.


----------



## marcwormjim

I encourage anyone to read BOTH pages of this:

http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-strandberg-boden-metal-6.323929/


----------



## Casper777

marcwormjim said:


> I encourage anyone to read BOTH pages of this:
> 
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-strandberg-boden-metal-6.323929/



Hey.. you here what a surprise.

Got it... you work at Kiesel right??


----------



## marcwormjim

I whisper terrible ideas in Jeff's ear while he sleeps.

I figured, between Jonathan's thread and this:



Casper777 said:


> I can confirm that the flaws that could be found on older ones, (approximative fret job, wood nut) are not at all found on new models. My Boden metal is just perfect!



An interested buyer with money to burn could ignore one and use the other to rationalize what they were going to do anyway.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> I whisper terrible ideas in Jeff's ear while he sleeps.
> 
> I figured, between Jonathan's thread and this:
> 
> 
> 
> An interested buyer with money to burn could ignore one and use the other to rationalize what they were going to do anyway.



I'd buy the one that jonathan had if they fixed the nut and gave a slight discount. finish flaws aren't high on my list of things I care about. His replacements were not so great tho


----------



## laxu

Was in Japan recently and decided to visit Ishibashi in Tokyo and they had several Boden Js on offer. They were a lot better built than the Korean models and the particular ones weren't priced too badly. If I didn't have a Skervesen on the way I would've probably bought one but importing one from Japan would be pretty expensive. I wish they sold the Boden Js in Europe and USA because those would be far more impressive than the Korean models.


----------



## Casper777

marcwormjim said:


> I whisper terrible ideas in Jeff's ear while he sleeps.
> 
> I figured, between Jonathan's thread and this:
> 
> 
> 
> An interested buyer with money to burn could ignore one and use the other to rationalize what they were going to do anyway.



Nobody tried to assess that every guitar would be perfect... no brand can offer that. You know what, I even got a Custom Suhr that developed a finish flaw after a few weeks. Would anybody dare to say that Suhr are bad? Don't think so.

On AVERAGE I think new Asian Boden are more reliable that past ones...


----------



## diagrammatiks

laxu said:


> Was in Japan recently and decided to visit Ishibashi in Tokyo and they had several Boden Js on offer. They were a lot better built than the Korean models and the particular ones weren't priced too badly. If I didn't have a Skervesen on the way I would've probably bought one but importing one from Japan would be pretty expensive. I wish they sold the Boden Js in Europe and USA because those would be far more impressive than the Korean models.



They are like super expensive unless you go there and get one tho. They start out at 3k outside of japan


----------



## narad

They'll ship internationally.


----------



## littleredguitars2

flaws or not, strandbergs customer service is really great and they'll make sure you're happy in the end. no doubt. same can't be said about all companies...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Anyone here have a Boden Classic? Curious what that route looks like. Could I add a middle pup with a custom pickguard?


----------



## The 1

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone here have a Boden Classic? Curious what that route looks like. Could I add a middle pup with a custom pickguard?



Yes you can. According to strandberg's page it has a "Swimming Pool route".
https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-classic/


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh I didn't even see that when I looked at the page. 

Thanks dude.

Now that means when the ones w trems come out I gotta get one.


----------



## marcwormjim

Bump. While defecating right now, I caught myself romanticizing Strandberg as the de-facto guitar company of the 21st century - Less so for the headless/ergo gimmick, and moreso for how Ola's transparent internet presence has built the brand up to what it is, practically independent of *insert genre-specific wanker* wearing one and grimacing on a magazine page, or the guitars being highlighted in a Musicians Friend catalogue. Selling site-direct (prior to the GC contract we can surely attribute to Ed's industry juice) is a big one for me, too.

I may be having a lapse in memory, here, but Rondo Music is the only other success story springing to mind. Who else am I forgetting? MusicYo was Gibson's typical failed attempt at something similar, whereas Kiesel's current approach is a natural progression from being a mail-order company for the past century.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> They are like super expensive unless you go there and get one tho. They start out at 3k outside of japan



I don't think I've ever seen a J under 330k JPY here. They're usually in the upper 300k range up to 500k or so. It also probably doesn't help that stores like Ishibashi still think an OS6 is worth 280k.


----------



## marcwormjim

Bump.

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-classic-6/

Looks like you can now (pre?)order the Boden Classic with trem. I want one, but promised myself I’d catch up on my other guitar projects before adding to the pile.

Hopefully the nut slot depths aren’t one of the QC corners cut; as the zero fret wear (stainless or not) is dependent upon the nut being done correctly, and I imagine trem use would only exacerbate the problem. Can any Classic owners chime in?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Casper777 said:


> Currently own 4 Bodens. 2 of those are Asian model, an older OS (paul masvidal) and a newer Boden metal.
> 
> I can confirm that the flaws that could be found on older ones, (approximative fret job, wood nut) are not at all found on new models. My Boden metal is just perfect! no sharp hedges, low action. The gap between Asian models and CS ones is clearly narrowing!
> 
> And the hardware has NEVER been produced in Asia for Asian models, that's BS. Same hardware on both product line.



missed this

i actually got confirmation from chris that all their hardware is made in korean but it's all the same hardware.



marcwormjim said:


> Bump.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-classic-6/
> 
> Looks like you can now (pre?)order the Boden Classic with trem. I want one, but promised myself I’d catch up on my other guitar projects before adding to the pile.
> 
> Hopefully the nut slot depths aren’t one of the QC corners cut; as the zero fret wear (stainless or not) is dependent upon the nut being done correctly, and I imagine trem use would only exacerbate the problem. Can any Classic owners chime in?



saw these the other day. i'm definitely on board for the 6. I wish the seven didn't have a weird scale. 

Maybe you can chime in...I was thinking the other day about how much of a value these things actually are. The difference between this and the original is 700 bucks...but for that 700 you get
chambered ash body and maple top versus alder body
stainless steel frets vs regular frets
fleunce vs oem pickups

I think those options on a kiesel would be at least 500 dollars. hmmmmmm


----------



## StevenC

Now they just need to release the pink/coral and seafoam green Boden Classic.


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Now they just need to release the pink/coral and seafoam green Boden Classic.



my local retailer said the pink/greens are going to be stocked...though my chinese isn't very good so I dunno if I can confirm that. He did tell me I could buy the one they had on display at musikmesse though


----------



## StevenC

That middle one with a trem, please.


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> That middle one with a trem, please.



Ya that's the one i'm thinking about buying.
I'm ok with all the other specs...but no ss frets. Still thinking about that one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

behold the tree pussy guitar, complete with pick holder genital wart


----------



## marcwormjim

Pure class. 

I don’t think I’ll be able to resist a seafoam Classic with trem - May have to sell one of my Parker Flys to justify it.


----------



## jemfloral

New "Classic" model colourways up on Japanese sites:
Off White: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233314/
Garnet Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233299/
Coral Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233285/
Apollo Orange: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233273/
Banana Yellow: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233292/
Sonic Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233244/
Vivid Pink: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233268/
Cerulean Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233278/
Natural: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233255/
Neptune Purple: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233250/
and my personal favorite...
Tea Green: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233304/

All of them are shown in both 6, 7, 8 string and with maple OR ebony fretboards. Black also still available.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jemfloral said:


> New "Classic" model colourways up on Japanese sites:
> Off White: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233314/
> Garnet Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233299/
> Coral Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233285/
> Apollo Orange: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233273/
> Banana Yellow: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233292/
> Sonic Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233244/
> Vivid Pink: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233268/
> Cerulean Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233278/
> Natural: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233255/
> Neptune Purple: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233250/
> and my personal favorite...
> Tea Green: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233304/
> 
> All of them are shown in both 6, 7, 8 string and with maple OR ebony fretboards. Black also still available.


OMG I need a pink one.


----------



## eugeneelgr

jemfloral said:


> New "Classic" model colourways up on Japanese sites:
> Off White: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233314/
> Garnet Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233299/
> Coral Red: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233285/
> Apollo Orange: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233273/
> Banana Yellow: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233292/
> Sonic Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233244/
> Vivid Pink: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233268/
> Cerulean Blue: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233278/
> Natural: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233255/
> Neptune Purple: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233250/
> and my personal favorite...
> Tea Green: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04233304/
> 
> All of them are shown in both 6, 7, 8 string and with maple OR ebony fretboards. Black also still available.



Always tried to envision how mine would have looked like if I went with a solid colour. Damn..Like the offspring of a boden and an rg550. Sweet!


----------



## Hollowway

Yes, that pink one is incredible! I'm not sure I'm feeling the pickguard shape, though. I'd dig it if it were a little less huge.


----------



## Thringer09

What would you guys recommend for cleaning my Boden Js roasted maple neck? It's getting pretty grimy. Might be a dumb question but i don't want to damage it or anything.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Thringer09 said:


> What would you guys recommend for cleaning my Boden Js roasted maple neck? It's getting pretty grimy. Might be a dumb question but i don't want to damage it or anything.


I like the Dunlop 65 Guitar polish. A couple sprays on the neck and rub it clean. I also will do a couple light passes with 0000 steel wool if it builds up too much grime.


----------



## marcwormjim

KnightBrolaire said:


> behold the tree pussy guitar, complete with pick holder genital wart!



I crack up every time I open this thread. Someone, anyone, get us onto a new page.


----------



## lewis

Sweet jesus the pink and yellow are awesome.........


----------



## StevenC

Got some Lungrens for my Strandberg.

M8s>>Lace


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Got some Lungrens for my Strandberg.
> 
> M8s>>Lace



Pics. Not for proof, I just want to ogle at #44.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Pics. Not for proof, I just want to ogle at #44.








This is all I've got at the minute. Looks like the same guitar, but it's wearing sunglasses. Kinda looks slimmer or something too.

Guitar is noticeably heavier, though. But on the plus side it's also noticeably heavier \m/


----------



## StevenC

Sugi are making Strandbergs now

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04280755/


----------



## marcwormjim

The center neck piece being flamed is a classy touch. Less stable if anything, but classy.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Sugi are making Strandbergs now
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04280755/



Well, that's ... thoroughly out of my price range!  Cool, though, and I love that Ola is getting so much traction with all these different options. 

I want to get one of the classics, but I want an 8, and I want it in the blue. I'm hoping that either the Singularity 8 comes out soon, or the classic in different colors (at the regular price point) happens. I'll be all over it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

marcwormjim said:


> The center neck piece being flamed is a classy touch. Less stable if anything, but classy.


shouldn't be a problem as long as the wood was properly dried before they glued it.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Wonder if ola just had a box full of shitty lace pickups he sent to sugi


----------



## lewis

StevenC said:


> Sugi are making Strandbergs now
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop721/DS04280755/


nice!

I will order 10 of them


----------



## StevenC

Bad news everyone. They aren't actually Sugi made, just using Sugi wood and painted by Sugi. Made in the same factory as the other Boden Js. A bit too expensive at that rate, if you ask me.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Just saw by accident that Thomann is now selling Strandberg. Bad for Ola's margin, but good for his reach...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ya, I dunno. Those have the new and custom style backplate and nice wood but the old route styles. I dunno if I'd spend that much for that.
They also have the 25.75" - 25" Scale 7 string scale length...
for 5,874.99. Yikes that's a hardpass. The new swedish custom shops can come under that. 

Reach is good! I think he already sold more 7 string trems then were even made in previous years.


----------



## Malkav

I got a Boden Prog 7 on Monday, gonna try and get round to doing a NGD of it soon  Which image hosting sites still actually work for here?

Is there anything in particular anyone would like to know or see? I haven't seen a NGD for this particular model as of yet, also got to try out a Prog 6 and in about two weeks I'll get to sit with 5 original series ones as well, with a Classic Trem set to appear at some point


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Malkav said:


> I got a Boden Prog 7 on Monday, gonna try and get round to doing a NGD of it soon  Which image hosting sites still actually work for here?
> 
> Is there anything in particular anyone would like to know or see? I haven't seen a NGD for this particular model as of yet, also got to try out a Prog 6 and in about two weeks I'll get to sit with 5 original series ones as well, with a Classic Trem set to appear at some point


 don't use imgur or photobucket, neither work here


----------



## juka

Lemonbaby said:


> Just saw by accident that Thomann is now selling Strandberg. Bad for Ola's margin, but good for his reach...


Ola proofs to be a very clever business man (again). I know Thomann for over 30 years and it is highly unusual that they add anything to their portfolio without being able to offer a huge discount. At the moment you will only save shipping costs compared to Ola's EU shop.


----------



## marcwormjim

I see there’s a Fusion on Reverb for two grand. Someone here please buy it before I do - We only have from now to my next direct deposit to spare me the embarrassment of reviewing the thing.

https://reverb.com/item/8322802-strandberg-fusion-2017-honey


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> I see there’s a Fusion on Reverb for two grand. Someone here please buy it before I do - We only have from now to my next direct deposit to spare me the embarrassment of reviewing the thing.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/8322802-strandberg-fusion-2017-honey



man that's 500 dollars off. that's pretty good.


----------



## marcwormjim

Bump. Would someone please buy that damned thing? I only have a little over 24 hours until my disease takes hold. I’m not even going to keep the guitar stock - Once I look it over, I’m just going to put the roasted birdseye neck from my other Boden on it, put a Schaller E+ switch in, and add a DPDT toggle with capacitor/resistor combo for single coil simulation ala the Charvel Govan. And even then, I’ll likely audition ten sets of pickups


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> Bump. Would someone please buy that damned thing? I only have a little over 24 hours until my disease takes hold. I’m not even going to keep the guitar stock - Once I look it over, I’m just going to put the roasted birdseye neck from my other Boden on it, put a Schaller E+ switch in, and add a DPDT toggle with capacitor/resistor combo for single coil simulation ala the Charvel Govan. And even then, I’ll likely audition ten sets of pickups



hmmm....should i buy this.

i don't think the money from my os7 sale is going to clear in time. it's all you marc-y marc.


----------



## marcwormjim

diagrammatiks said:


> hmmm....should i buy this.
> 
> i don't think the money from my os7 sale is going to clear in time. it's all you marc-y marc.



If you’re serious about buying once you have the balance, I can tell myself I’m holding off to see if neck-thrus are being NAMM-announced as additions to the production line.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> If you’re serious about buying once you have the balance, I can tell myself I’m holding off to see if neck-thrus are being NAMM-announced as additions to the production line.



wait how come i'm not holding out for that.

i'm still hoping an original 7 trem comes up for sale too.

but i'm definitely thinking about that fusion.

or three piezo equipped used prestiges. 

life is hard and full of choices.


----------



## Malkav

diagrammatiks said:


> i'm still hoping an original 7 trem comes up for sale too.



There's a dude selling a prog 7 in the classifieds, doesn't have a maple board but other than that it pretty much fits the bill.


----------



## marcwormjim

Like any addict trying to stay on the wagon, I'm telling myself to wait until Sunday to purchase the Fusion, because it likely won’t be shipped until Monday, anyway. I’m also withholding it as a reward for getting through some of my perpetual guitar projects over the weekend (Auditioning new pickup sets in my Parker Flys, for one).

I’m only posting this brain diarrhea to motivate my restraint.

Edit: *Fuck.*

https://reverb.com/item/8436496-2017-charvel-guthrie-govan-caramelized-ash-w-case


----------



## Frostbite

marcwormjim said:


> Like any addict trying to stay on the wagon, I'm telling myself to wait until Sunday to purchase the Fusion, because it likely won’t be shipped until Monday, anyway. I’m also withholding it as a reward for getting through some of my perpetual guitar projects over the weekend (Auditioning new pickup sets in my Parker Flys, for one).
> 
> I’m only posting this brain diarrhea to motivate my restraint.
> 
> Edit: *Fuck.*
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/8436496-2017-charvel-guthrie-govan-caramelized-ash-w-case


https://media3.giphy.com/media/sPJYmkAJ6UJGw/giphy.gif


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> Like any addict trying to stay on the wagon, I'm telling myself to wait until Sunday to purchase the Fusion, because it likely won’t be shipped until Monday, anyway. I’m also withholding it as a reward for getting through some of my perpetual guitar projects over the weekend (Auditioning new pickup sets in my Parker Flys, for one).
> 
> I’m only posting this brain diarrhea to motivate my restraint.
> 
> Edit: *Fuck.*
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/8436496-2017-charvel-guthrie-govan-caramelized-ash-w-case



that's pretty good too but...come on bro your on reverb. there's like at least 10 things worth buying on there at any given time. 

I think I'm going to pass not the fusion. It's super nice but really need that 7 trem. 
also for the price of that fusion i could almost get 2 classic trems. and they won't be as good but it's like 2 is more then 1?


----------



## TheDandy

Did anyone see Yvette Young post about what looks like a single-cut Boden on her Instagram story?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Soya

I'm hoping they'll offer the symmetrical endurneck profile at some point on production guitars. A fools hope I know.


----------



## marcwormjim

Are you referring to a straight trapezoid neck ala Rick Toone or a straight-scale EndureNeck?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Yup saving my money for a teleberg


----------



## DudeManBrother

God, Ola is just trying to be like Jeff Kiesel with this single cut 




Can’t wait to see a good shot of this


----------



## diagrammatiks

Yup saving my money for a teleberg


DudeManBrother said:


> God, Ola is just trying to be like Jeff Kiesel with this single cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see a good shot of this



except it looks like its actually a tele.


----------



## Soya

marcwormjim said:


> Are you referring to a straight trapezoid neck ala Rick Toone or a straight-scale EndureNeck?


Yes, the Rick Toone trapezoid profile.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Soya said:


> Yes, the Rick Toone trapezoid profile.



you can still get a m2m with a variation of that profile but there will likely never be an asian boden with it.


----------



## diagrammatiks

@marcwormjim 

Fusion is all yours. Strandberg just teased a tele for namm.


----------



## DudeManBrother




----------



## StevenC

Ninja'd. Looks a lot like Rick Toone's Tele, see here's that for comparison.


----------



## marcwormjim

diagrammatiks said:


> Fusion is all yours. Strandberg just teased a tele for namm.



I ended up buying the Charvel once the price dropped another $120.


----------



## Bdtunn




----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Ninja'd. Looks a lot like Rick Toone's Tele, see here's that for comparison.



If it looked 10% that good I'd be all over it. Doesn't look like it's going to measure up though.


----------



## Avedas

Someone finally stocked Progs in Japan; one of each model. I picked up the natural Prog 6 I'll do a NGD for eventually. It was barely more expensive than what new or even used OS's still go for (super expensive here for some reason) and after trying a bunch of the 2016 OS's floating around here, with the quality improvements it was a no brainer. Zero QC issues as far as my eyes have been able to tell and it feels amazing.


----------



## Soya

That's good news, I had quite a few issues with my 2016 os7 which put me off the brand for a while. But I'm starting to get the itch again, if I get my ducks in a row this year I'm hopefully looking at an original 7 string.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it can be yours for the low price of 12K usd lmao


----------



## StevenC

No Strandberg is worth $12k. But if that's the going rate I guess it's time to sell up.


----------



## Jonathan20022

How much did these sell for new if anyone knows?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> No Strandberg is worth $12k. But if that's the going rate I guess it's time to sell up.


it's just an m2m, no way it's worth that even with the meh fade.


----------



## narad

Best comment was "What currency is this in?"

But yea, must be listing it for about twice as much as he paid for it. And at least 3 times more than what I'd pay for it with that dumb finish.


----------



## jemfloral

He's listed it for $12K on there, the other two are available at $7K on the japanese auction/shopping sites. So even the $7K is a marked up price on them. I'm guessing they were about $5K when they were originally for sale.

Agreed on the finish, narad, not sure why i'd want half my guitar to be one colour and the other half a different colour.


----------



## narad

jemfloral said:


> He's listed it for $12K on there, the other two are available at $7K on the japanese auction/shopping sites. So even the $7K is a marked up price on them. I'm guessing they were about $5K when they were originally for sale.



Just so we're talking about the same things -- are you saying the other two "private stock" ones with the fade finishes are up on J auction sites? I'd be curious to see links if so (not that I care to buy, just must have missed it). I imagine they were probably $7k-ish new, because if you use the strandberg configurator you see how much they jacked up the prices. It's hard to get a quilt top neck through for < $6k.


----------



## Avedas

I don't see anything like that on Yahoo Auctions or Digimart.

Also that guitar looks like it was finished with a Fruit Roll-Up.


----------



## Avedas

I happened to be in Shibuya today so I took a look at the Sugi models. Those finishes are seriously impressive in person. Too bad the price tag is insane. They also had some actual Sugi guitars but I didn't think they looked as flashy.


----------



## SamuraiShred

Do you guys know if you can bring a Strandberg on a plane as handlugguage? Thanks a lot.
P.S. I tried to search for "Strandberg plane", "Strandberg travel" but I could not find the answer to my question; however I apologise if somebody has already made the same question and got an answer..(but I could not find it!)


----------



## Avedas

SamuraiShred said:


> Do you guys know if you can bring a Strandberg on a plane as handlugguage? Thanks a lot.
> P.S. I tried to search for "Strandberg plane", "Strandberg travel" but I could not find the answer to my question; however I apologise if somebody has already made the same question and got an answer..(but I could not find it!)


That'll depend on your airline, but most airlines have special size allowances for instruments and a Strandberg in its case will easily fit into an overhead compartment. Call your airline ahead of time with the dimensions and they'll confirm for you.


----------



## Jake

Public Service Announcement: GC Used has a Boden Classic for $799

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Strandberg/Endurneck-Classic-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## StevenC

SamuraiShred said:


> Do you guys know if you can bring a Strandberg on a plane as handlugguage? Thanks a lot.
> P.S. I tried to search for "Strandberg plane", "Strandberg travel" but I could not find the answer to my question; however I apologise if somebody has already made the same question and got an answer..(but I could not find it!)


Depends who you're flying with. I see you're in Ireland, and my experience has been no with Aer Lingus but yes with EasyJet.

However, one time I brought a much bigger guitar case on as hand luggage with Aer Lingus, but that was flying from America.


----------



## Mattykoda

Jake said:


> Public Service Announcement: GC Used has a Boden Classic for $799
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Strandberg/Endurneck-Classic-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


Bought it!


----------



## jemfloral

narad said:


> Just so we're talking about the same things -- are you saying the other two "private stock" ones with the fade finishes are up on J auction sites? I'd be curious to see links if so (not that I care to buy, just must have missed it). I imagine they were probably $7k-ish new, because if you use the strandberg configurator you see how much they jacked up the prices. It's hard to get a quilt top neck through for < $6k.



I just double-checked, narad, and I was mis-remembering. It was a _chinese_ site, and they're both listed at $11,630.79 (75,000 Chinese). On my phone so I'll have to grab you the links when i get back to a computer. Regardless, you were right... haha


----------



## Grand Rabbit

Avedas said:


> I happened to be in Shibuya today so I took a look at the Sugi models. Those finishes are seriously impressive in person. Too bad the price tag is insane. They also had some actual Sugi guitars but I didn't think they looked as flashy.



So freakin jealous. Those look AMAZING.... I have a soft spot for burls.


----------



## StevenC

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-masvidalien-cosmo-edition/

New Masvidalien Cosmo


----------



## Mattykoda

Well I guess I didn't end up getting the boden classic that was on GC. Got a call and they said someone purchased it online while I was on the phone with the store and had to cancel my order. Kinda bummed because I really just wanted to try it and see if I liked the futures enough to pick up an original or metal. Hopefully someome here got it.


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-masvidalien-cosmo-edition/
> 
> New Masvidalien Cosmo



It seems the Varberg model was a big flop. I don't see a decent amount of orders in the CS and there is no budget line as well.
And now one of the 2 artists using them as a sig turned Boden.


----------



## marcwormjim

crackout said:


> It seems the Varberg model was a big flop. I don't see a decent amount of orders in the CS and there is no budget line as well.
> And now one of the 2 artists using them as a sig turned Boden.



I wouldn’t say the Varberg has failed; because it hasn’t been given the chance to. Here’s the order of events as I recall:

-Masvidal’s relationship with Steinberger ends
-Masvidal sees Strandberg booth at NAMM
-Ola has Varberg available as a “tonewood sandwich” gimmick alternative to Boden
-Masvidal finds gay cheetah-print Varberg sexier of the two, wants to buy one
-US production line launches with Boden because it’s cheaper/faster to build than Varberg. Varberg remains built-to-order model because money.
-Masvidalien Varberg added to US production line as only model offered with trem to incentivize sales of Varberg for sake of market research
-Korean production line launches with Boden because it’s cheaper/faster to build than Varberg
-Korean production “signature” models can only differ in color/wood because money - Meaning signature Masvidal must be Boden and include pickups Masvidal doesn’t use.
-2017 import line launches with more room for signature spec variation, Masvidal specs not finalized for 2017 NAMM, even though prototype(s) are on display.
-2018 Masvidal import Boden with increased spec freedom made available, Varbergs (including Masvidalien) still built-to-order because money.

So yeah: Fewer expensive models have sold than less-expensive models. Adding a separate Asian production line for Varberg body lamination would require Ola and Ed to visit the factory(s) and train the builders. Neither of them are going to create that much extra overhead for a model that hasn’t proven itself through as many iterations as its cheaper sibling has. I’ll be shocked if an Asian-made Varberg is ever sold without the justification of a preorder list (As they’re wont to do with each yearly SKU expansion).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

let's be honest. the varberg is essentially a hunk of plywood with no comfort contours, it should realistically be easier to make than the boden. Personally I think it needs a serious redesign since the fret access is pretty terrible, and I can't stand guitars with no belly or forearm contour


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> let's be honest. the varberg is essentially a hunk of plywood with no comfort contours, it should realistically be easier to make than the boden. Personally I think it needs a serious redesign since the fret access is pretty terrible, and I can't stand guitars with no belly or forearm contour



Ola said the sandwich body would need retooling. 
Meh. Give a strandberg tele now.


----------



## marcwormjim

KnightBrolaire said:


> let's be honest. the varberg is essentially a hunk of plywood with no comfort contours, it should realistically be easier to make than the boden. Personally I think it needs a serious redesign since the fret access is pretty terrible, and I can't stand guitars with no belly or forearm contour



It’s in a corner where either time and money can be wasted in redesigning it until it’s a Boden, or it’s just retained as the obscure, built-to-order alternative it’s been relegated to being.

Like, the main reason I forwent a Strandberg in favor of a different brand last week is because I already own a Boden. A Varberg, somehow distinguished from all the Boden SKUs for reasons independent of its ice cream sandwich-body and cumbersome corners is something I’d be interested in owning. But even a Washburn Masvidalien with the inferior trem design isn’t as enticing as the current Asian lines. 

I can’t blame Ola and Ed for not doing more with a design I can’t come up with a use for.


----------



## Curt

Jake said:


> Public Service Announcement: GC Used has a Boden Classic for $799
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Strandberg/Endurneck-Classic-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


NOOOOOOOOOO someone got to it already. damn


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## crackout

I wouldn't be surprised if the Varberg dies off completely due to lack of orders.
It's sad, I really liked the idea and the shape. Especially the area around the cable plug is a lot better than on Bodens. In cassical position, the guitar can sit on both legs without any pinching corners or plugs (my biggest issue with the Boden shape btw).


----------



## marcwormjim

If only drilling anywhere else was possible.


----------



## crackout

marcwormjim said:


> If only drilling anywhere else was possible.


It's not the position of the jack that's the problem. It's the plug sticking out without any part of the body supporting it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

crackout said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Varberg dies off completely due to lack of orders.
> It's sad, I really liked the idea and the shape. Especially the area around the cable plug is a lot better than on Bodens. In cassical position, the guitar can sit on both legs without any pinching corners or plugs (my biggest issue with the Boden shape btw).


other headless guitars have the output jack either more in the body/wing (ie the goliath, which also has it at a different angle than the boden). I prefer my vader to my boden ergonomically speaking. The jack placement (on the bottom edge of the wing like on most modern super strats) works better for playing in the classical position imo. Definitely helps that the forearm contour is more angled on it too, so it's comfier for longer playing sessions. I kind of hate how people assume that in order for a design to be modern it needs to eschew comfort (which I admit is relatively subjective). I think that the boden could also use a redesign, if only to change the jack placement, blocky neck heel and forearm contour.


----------



## StevenC

My Boden doesn't have a blocky heel


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> My Boden doesn't have a blocky heel


don't you have a neckthrough?


----------



## Casper777

Personnaly love the input jack placement on my Bodens... most efficient when you play standing up. And I don't play in classical position anymway 

And when I use my Line6 G10 relay, you don't even see it from the front.... so coooool ))


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’ve been using the XVive wireless for the last couple shows and it works pretty nicely with the Boden. Other than that I’ve always looped my cable over the strap button and used a straight TS connector.


----------



## StevenC

Not sure about this


----------



## pott

I think it looks gorgeous. I honestly would love to see this as an alternative to the Boden, with 2 humbuckers.
That half fan is still going, to my mind, in the wrong direction, so it's basically useless. But that's also on the Bodens, so eh...


----------



## Avedas

As far as I'm concerned the Boden 6 fan may as well not be there, and I have no problem with that. Regular chords feel normal, and bending is ever so slightly easier. Plus I love the aesthetic of a subtle one directional fan.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I don’t hate it, but I don’t like that one knob is in the plate and the other is out. Don’t do an electronics cover plate if you can’t get both in; or eliminate one knob and get creative. Maybe like a push pull stacked knob. Push for volume, pull for tone shaping or something. 
I also don’t love the bottom of the pickguard. I’d rather it be straight across. 
I do like the body shape, but I’d like to see one with no guard, no electronics plate, and a pair of humbuckers as well.


----------



## larry

I hope production neck through Bodens are announced at NAMM. Brolaire’s right man, I hate the heel on my Boden OS 8.

I love everything else, though.


----------



## Razerjack

Boden Classic already nailed it with the 'vintage with a pickguard' aesthetic


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Not sure about this



nope i love it. i hope they make a trem version and that guitar is swimming pool routed under that pick guard. a nashville trem version is all i ever wanted in life.


----------



## crackout

I don't the like it all. The second knob looks out of place and the pickguard's split personality (round, edgy) is just awkward.


----------



## Frostbite

The body shape on that is super awesome, but that random knob and the awful pick guard design really kill it for me.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Always good to have more choices on the market although I feel like this is a marketing decision to address customers who prefer more classic shapes.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have a question regarding the new models (announced in 2017). It seems the Boden Original 7 features an optional tremolo, is it the same one as on the Boden Prog 7 (the new EGS rev5?)?

I'm trying to assess if the $250 price difference for the Prog 7 is worth it, as far as I can tell the only differences between the Prog 7 and the Original is the ebony board (vs roasted maple for the Original) and possibly the trem.


----------



## Malkav

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm trying to assess if the $250 price difference for the Prog 7 is worth it, as far as I can tell the only differences between the Prog 7 and the Original is the ebony board (vs roasted maple for the Original) and possibly the trem.



It's the same trem, Prog 7 is made in Korea and the Original is made in Indonesia, from the experiences I've had with them the Korean made ones are slightly higher quality, the neck finish feels more "satin" and the woods seem slightly nicer.


----------



## marcwormjim

+1. All trem models are current revision (knife edge with adjustable posts). Speaking only of production models, used OS6T and Washberg Masvidalien models will have the previous bearing version. A few transitional 2017 OS models with roasted necks have the current trem.


----------



## Avedas

Malkav said:


> It's the same trem, Prog 7 is made in Korea and the Original is made in Indonesia, from the experiences I've had with them the Korean made ones are slightly higher quality, the neck finish feels more "satin" and the woods seem slightly nicer.


That's a good way to put it. I played a lot of classics and originals (and OS models of varying years) before I bought my prog which definitely felt nicer than the aforementioned, but it was hard to put words to.

And yes of course, there's the premium you pay for an ebony fretboard.


----------



## StevenC

Sälen Deluxe
Chambered body, ash/maple or alder/pau ferro


----------



## StevenC

Sälen Classic
Alder body and Pau ferro board, or Ash body and maple board


----------



## diagrammatiks

no mention of custom shop...seems like these might be asian guitars.

i hope sooooooo. 
now give me a damn tele with a trem.


----------



## Winspear

Love it. I love the full on tele hardware along with the straight bridge pickup achieving tele bridge pickup placement given the fan. One with their trem would be the ultimate Bigbsy Tele killer.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The second one looks better but I don't think the big route for the bridge pickup and pick guard shape work.


----------



## StevenC

The Classic is presumably Chinese made, and I'd guess the Deluxe is WMI.


----------



## diagrammatiks

i doubt the actual version will get the f-hole though if they are asian.

man i hope that's swimming pool routed under there.

gimme a trem and a nashville pickguard. do it. do it now. take my money.

I wish they would charge like 100 dollars more for the chinese guitars and just give them SS frets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate the fact that the stray knob isn't with the other controls on the control plate. If you're going to do the tele styled control plate then commit to it dammit. It'd be cool if they could release an hh version of this too.


----------



## littleredguitars2

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Strandberg/Boden-Misha-Signature-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc

so i dont know if i'm out of line for mentioning this. but this one that i've linked is THE original misha boden. if anyones interested. i got it from him personally. i ended up selling it after owning it for about a year to someone who seemed very interested in its back story. and then they quickly sold it to GC. so dumb. anyway. its an incredible guitar. no longer has the red hardware but everything else is OG. you could probably even get GC to lower the price. they gave the guy who sold it to them MUCH less than this i'm told.


----------



## StevenC

https://www.facebook.com/strandbergguitars/posts/1764633176914451

Boden USA


----------



## Malkav

Okay I gotta jump in here and ask wtf everyone keeps calling the route on the Salen big for? That's literally the size of the pickup, it is as close routed as you can get it to be while still fitting one of those in.


----------



## crackout

My issue with the body shape of the Sälen is the hard break between the left and the right side (top view).
The SC-side is very organic and round while the cutaway-side is pointy and modern. It lacks the Boden's balance.


----------



## diagrammatiks

crackout said:


> My issue with the body shape of the Sälen is the hard break between the left and the right side (top view).
> The SC-side is very organic and round while the cutaway-side is pointy and modern. It lacks the Boden's balance.



I feel like they extended the bass side to get proper strap balance...but ya it looks more like an offset this one then a tele.

like an electrajet.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i'm personally not feeling the new model. i'll stick with a traditional tele for those tones.


----------



## sezna

It's cool but I don't think it fits their core (metal/prog) audience. Also it looks super ormsby-esque as far as the added asymmetry of the upper horn.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i can see the ormsby similarities. i'd certainly consider grabbing one 2nd hand if they were cheap enough but only because i dig teles a lot.


----------



## StevenC

Singularity Mk II


----------



## sezna

StevenC said:


> Singularity Mk II


is the only diff the pickguard?
not a fan of the straight fret strandys but a true temperament one could be cool


----------



## StevenC

Rear routed as well.


----------



## Avedas

I think the Plini sig is the only Strandberg sig I actually liked, and that's probably because it just looked like a normal Boden. Boden J series has nicer finishes IMO.


----------



## diagrammatiks

2000 for the deluxe
1800 for the classic

unconfirmed. subject to change.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Singularity Mk II



Is he just holding two of the same model, or is there a difference between those two?

And any word on the 8 string version? He had the blue swirl 8 a few months ago, so I was kind of hoping for an 8.


----------



## laxu

StevenC said:


> Singularity Mk II



This looks a helluva lot better than the previous one. The clear pickguard and rear routing make a big difference visually.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

diagrammatiks said:


> 2000 for the deluxe
> 1800 for the classic
> 
> unconfirmed. subject to change.


I've already got bad GAS for a tele and a strandberg separately and this is not helping.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Is he just holding two of the same model, or is there a difference between those two?
> 
> And any word on the 8 string version? He had the blue swirl 8 a few months ago, so I was kind of hoping for an 8.


Not looking like an 8 string Singularity this year, unfortunately. Those seem to be two identical guitars.


----------



## KIMERA666

StevenC said:


> Not looking like an 8 string Singularity this year, unfortunately. Those seem to be two identical guitars.



There is one 8 string singularity in the video, it looks like the 7 string version but with fanned frets and blue/black swirl painting. It also has the clear pickguard.




[youtubevid]chJX2azzmd4[/youtubevid]


----------



## StevenC

Sig for Leda from Baby Metal. I think it's a Boden J so will be the first such signature.


----------



## StevenC

KIMERA666 said:


> There is one 8 string singularity in the video, it looks like the 7 string version but with fanned frets and blue/black swirl painting. It also has the clear pickguard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtubevid]chJX2azzmd4[/youtubevid]



Huh, cool! I saw that in another picture but it just looked black to me and I figured it was just the Classic 8.


----------



## Inceptic

Do the Salens have an arm contour like the Bodens?


----------



## StevenC

Inceptic said:


> Do the Salens have an arm contour like the Bodens?


Nope, just like a real Tele.


----------



## crackout

StevenC said:


> Nope, just like a real Tele.


That does not make any sense to me. Keeping almost all Strandberg-typical ergonomic features like a headless design, EndurNeck, fanned frets but ommitting the arm contour to give the feel/looks of the Tele?


----------



## narad

crackout said:


> That does not make any sense to me. Keeping almost all Strandberg-typical ergonomic features like a headless design, EndurNeck, fanned frets but ommitting the arm contour to give the feel/looks of the Tele?



Ditching the tele bridge and saddles, not caring enough to give it more authentic tele tone, but keeping the most annoying feature of a tele? Eek.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Ditching the tele bridge and saddles, not caring enough to give it more authentic tele tone, but keeping the most annoying feature of a tele? Eek.


The most annoying part of a Tele is the stupid 3 saddle bridge.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> The most annoying part of a Tele is the stupid 3 saddle bridge.



That's like saying the most annoying part is the twang.


----------



## Hollowway

The most annoying part of a tele is that it's a tele. Fight me.

And, did I see somewhere that there is going to be a 7 string Varberg variant? Or have I been getting too close to the model glue again?


----------



## Avedas

Teles sound ok I guess, but I can't handle the baseball bat neck, toothpick sized frets, and Fender's basketball radius fretboards.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> The most annoying part of a tele is that it's a tele. Fight me.
> 
> And, did I see somewhere that there is going to be a 7 string Varberg variant? Or have I been getting too close to the model glue again?


Varberg 7s already exist in the wild. There's a bunch of them in Japan already.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Varberg 7s already exist in the wild. There's a bunch of them in Japan already.


Oh wow, I had no idea. WTH? You’d think with the ridiculous number of hours I spend searching guitars online this sort of thing wouldn’t slip past me.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> That's like saying the most annoying part is the twang.


Everyone knows the tele tone lives in the bit that isn't an arm contour



Hollowway said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea. WTH? You’d think with the ridiculous number of hours I spend searching guitars online this sort of thing wouldn’t slip past me.


Check out Digimart. Bunch of cool ones there.


----------



## Avedas

Miyaji Gakki carries most of the Varbergs. I got my Prog from them and they're great. Dunno if they ship internationally though.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i really wish digimart was easier to navigate as someone that only speaks english. i tend to just type in "strandberg" and look at all the pretty pictures and it makes me a little sad haha.

i mean cmon.... i would buy this if i knew how haha







https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS04170013/


----------



## Avedas

littleredguitars2 said:


> yeah i really wish digimart was easier to navigate as someone that only speaks english. i tend to just type in "strandberg" and look at all the pretty pictures and it makes me a little sad haha.
> 
> i mean cmon.... i would buy this if i knew how haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS04170013/



You can't actually buy anything on Digimart, it's just a glorified search engine.

The actual shop's page is here: https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/541352

Ikebe doesn't ship outside Japan, so unfortunately you're out of luck anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Avedas said:


> You can't actually buy anything on Digimart, it's just a glorified search engine.
> 
> The actual shop's page is here: https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/541352
> 
> Ikebe doesn't ship outside Japan, so unfortunately you're out of luck anyway.


the only way to buy off ikebe if you're based outside of japan is to use a proxy buying site like buyee iirc


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> Ditching the tele bridge and saddles, not caring enough to give it more authentic tele tone, but keeping the most annoying feature of a tele? Eek.



it's got tele pickups. that's all that matters.
andersons didn't use an ashtray three saddle until recently. 
screw vintage spec teles they are terrible.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> it's got tele pickups. that's all that matters.
> andersons didn't use an ashtray three saddle until recently.
> screw vintage spec teles they are terrible.



If you're chasing that sound, the saddles, and to a lesser extent the baseplate, are import contributors to classic tele sound. You ditch that, you might as well just put a tele bridge pickup in a Boden, and not release a whole model around it.


----------



## Hollowway

Who cares about how to buy from ikebe - the real question is why does a country with only 125 million people get all the cool instruments, whereas the US and EU are all trawling through japanese search engines?  We need some of those sweet-ass guitars over here!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Who cares about how to buy from ikebe - the real question is why does a country with only 125 million people get all the cool instruments, whereas the US and EU are all trawling through japanese search engines?  We need some of those sweet-ass guitars over here!


it's clearly a conspiracy to keep the cool esps, schecters and strandbergs out of american hands


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> If you're chasing that sound, the saddles, and to a lesser extent the baseplate, are import contributors to classic tele sound. You ditch that, you might as well just put a tele bridge pickup in a Boden, and not release a whole model around it.



yes do that. ola should do both things.

hell i'll buy anything with tele pickups except an ashtray three saddle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> yes do that. ola should do both things.
> 
> hell i'll buy anything with tele pickups except an ashtray three saddle.


Conversely, I will buy nothing with tele pickups in them. I hate not being able to swap other options into that stupid tele rout very easily. At least with HH routs you can use appropriately sized pickup rings to put in humbucker, hp90s, or single coils.


----------



## Avedas

Hollowway said:


> Who cares about how to buy from ikebe - the real question is why does a country with only 125 million people get all the cool instruments, whereas the US and EU are all trawling through japanese search engines?  We need some of those sweet-ass guitars over here!


Because this is the only first world country where rock isn't completely dead in the mainstream


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> Conversely, I will buy nothing with tele pickups in them. I hate not being able to swap other options into that stupid tele rout very easily. At least with HH routs you can use appropriately sized pickup rings to put in humbucker, hp90s, or single coils.



eh that depends on if you need a guitar with an option to put anything in there. I've already got 8 hum bucker guitars.

The tele ashtray let's me use the Anderson high output stacked tele bridge, the bkp piledrivers, the bkp cobras, the duncan hot rails tele. manlius has a 15k barn burner tele which is fantastic.

I've got nothing to put those right now because there are no good headless or multi scale tele options with the right routing. And I've already swapped most of these pickups in my old anderson tele so I know I like them. the plan is grab two salens. hopefully they are SSS routed so I can just do one with an Anderson TD-sinner-Td and another one with piledriver-sinner-piledriver

Also anderson does an entire life of stacked singles, singles, hum buckers, and p90s in that routing which I all like so no big deal for me.


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> yeah i really wish digimart was easier to navigate as someone that only speaks english. i tend to just type in "strandberg" and look at all the pretty pictures and it makes me a little sad haha.
> 
> i mean cmon.... i would buy this if i knew how haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS04170013/



Sure you can buy from Ikebe!!

I asked them a quote several time, with shipping etc... 

You have to buy it now!!! You MUST!

https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/541352

go Under "product inquiry" 

You're wlcome... haha


----------



## Avedas

LOL I didn't even know they had an English site. The Japanese shipping policy says they only ship within the country.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Casper777 said:


> Sure you can buy from Ikebe!!
> 
> I asked them a quote several time, with shipping etc...
> 
> You have to buy it now!!! You MUST!
> 
> https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/541352
> 
> go Under "product inquiry"
> 
> You're wlcome... haha




Haha ill keep that in mind. I just sold something so im waiting for money to arrive real soon!


----------



## littleredguitars2

double post. :x

so i'm really curious if i'd even want to go for this blue quilt j boden. its got quite a lot of factors turning me off. as much as i love the look of it, i can't overlook a few things

1. really unsure how i feel about basswood. especially since its solid . not chambered. havent used it in a very long time. definitely prefer the resonance and snap of the chambered swamp ash
2. the maple top is a super thin veneer. not a legit top as a way to save money so its basically just a solid basswood guitar tonally. 
3. since it has rosewood, it'll probably be a pain to ship to me in the USA because of CITES. if they'd even do it. who knows.

so i dont know. i really want to get back into the strandberg game but i need it to be the right one. as far as production models go. i think i would be happy with a Prog or Fusion model but i think i want something a bit more special and unique. i'm curious to see how the new USA models will work out. if they'd be willing to get close to my spec then i'd consider it. unfortunately i'm super impatient and i'd almost rather hold my money until something from the custom shop (previous US or Sweden) pops up. unfortunately nothing at namm really grabbed me from what i can tell so all these companies like music zoo that are going to be acquiring some of those namm models probably wont do much for me. but we'll see. 

ideally i'd like to get something with a Koa top. swamp ash body. ebony board. some kind of exotic dark neck. and a trem. but i guess i'm open minded.


----------



## Avedas

littleredguitars2 said:


> double post. :x
> 
> so i'm really curious if i'd even want to go for this blue quilt j boden. its got quite a lot of factors turning me off. as much as i love the look of it, i can't overlook a few things
> 
> 1. really unsure how i feel about basswood. especially since its solid . not chambered. havent used it in a very long time. definitely prefer the resonance and snap of the chambered swamp ash
> 2. the maple top is a super thin veneer. not a legit top as a way to save money so its basically just a solid basswood guitar tonally.
> 3. since it has rosewood, it'll probably be a pain to ship to me in the USA because of CITES. if they'd even do it. who knows.
> 
> so i dont know. i really want to get back into the strandberg game but i need it to be the right one. as far as production models go. i think i would be happy with a Prog or Fusion model but i think i want something a bit more special and unique. i'm curious to see how the new USA models will work out. if they'd be willing to get close to my spec then i'd consider it. unfortunately i'm super impatient and i'd almost rather hold my money until something from the custom shop (previous US or Sweden) pops up. unfortunately nothing at namm really grabbed me from what i can tell so all these companies like music zoo that are going to be acquiring some of those namm models probably wont do much for me. but we'll see.
> 
> ideally i'd like to get something with a Koa top. swamp ash body. ebony board. some kind of exotic dark neck. and a trem. but i guess i'm open minded.


The J series is pretty diverse with regards to woods, and there are quite a lot of them out there. There might be something that suits you better. I think the only constant factors are the hardtail bridge and Lace pups. The main thing that turned me off them other than the price was actually the lack of option for a trem though.


----------



## StevenC

littleredguitars2 said:


> double post. :x
> 
> so i'm really curious if i'd even want to go for this blue quilt j boden. its got quite a lot of factors turning me off. as much as i love the look of it, i can't overlook a few things
> 
> 1. really unsure how i feel about basswood. especially since its solid . not chambered. havent used it in a very long time. definitely prefer the resonance and snap of the chambered swamp ash
> 2. the maple top is a super thin veneer. not a legit top as a way to save money so its basically just a solid basswood guitar tonally.
> 3. since it has rosewood, it'll probably be a pain to ship to me in the USA because of CITES. if they'd even do it. who knows.
> 
> so i dont know. i really want to get back into the strandberg game but i need it to be the right one. as far as production models go. i think i would be happy with a Prog or Fusion model but i think i want something a bit more special and unique. i'm curious to see how the new USA models will work out. if they'd be willing to get close to my spec then i'd consider it. unfortunately i'm super impatient and i'd almost rather hold my money until something from the custom shop (previous US or Sweden) pops up. unfortunately nothing at namm really grabbed me from what i can tell so all these companies like music zoo that are going to be acquiring some of those namm models probably wont do much for me. but we'll see.
> 
> ideally i'd like to get something with a Koa top. swamp ash body. ebony board. some kind of exotic dark neck. and a trem. but i guess i'm open minded.


There are some killer looking Boden J standards on digimart, I really nearly bought one. And then I saw basswood and not chambered and that was the reason they were so much cheaper than the other Boden Js, so that idea ended quickly. Makes me feel better knowing those are 1mm veneers, and not nice tops wasted on otherwise lame guitars.


----------



## littleredguitars2

I had a j boden that i got direct from the usa strandberg site. Had the swamp ash and was probably the best strandy ive owned. Unsure id feel the same towards one like the blue one


----------



## diagrammatiks

Yvette young has a custom salen with no pick guard or control plate.


----------



## StevenC

Straight scale, too.


----------



## Avedas

That would look a lot better with just a regular Boden shape, even if it still had the straight scale and tele pickup configuration.


----------



## diagrammatiks

ya i think i'd actually be one with a boden with tele routes.


----------



## vortex_infinium

https://reverb.com/item/10048748-strandberg-boden-madvidalien-cosmo-edition

Been GASing hard for the new Masdival sig. IDK what's up with the stock for these. Saw this listing go up for one and was eyeing it for a while but I just didn't feel like the burl had enough figuring. Just feel like for that price for a veneer I get to be picky; I don't even like burl tops but the whole _cosmo_ thing gets me. Slept on it then woke up still on the fence about it but decided to go ahead. Added it to my cart (on the Rainbow website) at which point it stopped me to call for the order because Canada sucks. The scales were even but that was the grain of sand that pushed me to not buy. Get home from work and it sold.

So not sure if I dodged a bullet by not spending a couple grand on a guitar I wouldn't have been visually 100% with (also why are do the production models come with silver mini toggles?), or if I caused myself endless turmoil trying to find another one for market price shipped to Canada.


----------



## littleredguitars2

well after 5 or so months i could no longer take not having a 'berg. finally tracked down a killer koaberg from the 2015 guitar porn group run. such a killer instrument. black limba body. cocobolo neck. ebony board. koa top. this is the 5th boden i've owned and it really plays the nicest out of all of em. seems to be the heaviest one too. but still much lighter than a typical axe. lightest being the boden J i had. it currently has emg 57 66 set in there that i'll be swapping out for some BK juggernauts. i'm excited and very happy!


----------



## Avedas

mmm damn that's nice.


----------



## vortex_infinium

My dude flip it over so we can see that beautiful beautiful cocobolo.


----------



## littleredguitars2

wasnt super happy with the lighting in this one so i didnt post it originally but heres the backside anyway.


----------



## Walshy

Not sure if this has been mentioned - dipping in here briefly after a month away - but what's the point of the fan being at the bridge and not the nut? I thought the whole point of an ergonomic neck was that the fan was at the nut end so your wrist gets some relief.

That said, that koa/limba/coco mix is stunning!


----------



## Avedas

Walshy said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned - dipping in here briefly after a month away - but what's the point of the fan being at the bridge and not the nut? I thought the whole point of an ergonomic neck was that the fan was at the nut end so your wrist gets some relief.
> 
> That said, that koa/limba/coco mix is stunning!


Don't need a fan near the nut on a 6 really. I love the one directional fan. Chords feel normal and bending up high is slightly easier. It's only a half inch fan so it really doesn't do anything noticeable to be honest. Personally I mainly just love the look.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Strandberg just went through an imo kind of weird pricing adjustment.

Classics are unchanged afaik

The Indonesian originals have gone up in price by about 200 usd.
The WMI Prog is unchanged.
The metals have gone down in price to 2k. 

So the metals are now a pretty good deal.
The original is weirdly priced at within 100 dollars of the prog.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Walshy said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned - dipping in here briefly after a month away - but what's the point of the fan being at the bridge and not the nut? I thought the whole point of an ergonomic neck was that the fan was at the nut end so your wrist gets some relief.


Heard that story thousands of times, still doesn't make any sense. Your arm moves on a radius around the shoulder and your hand's most relaxed position is when it's aligned with the arm. Your fingers bend in the same line, so they naturally point towards the shoulder. Fanned frets were invented for better intonation, the ergonomics-voodoo was invented afterwards...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lemonbaby said:


> Heard that story thousands of times, still doesn't make any sense. Your arm moves on a radius around the shoulder and your hand's most relaxed position is when it's aligned with the arm. Your fingers bend in the same line, so they naturally point towards the shoulder. Fanned frets were invented for better intonation, the ergonomics-voodoo was invented afterwards...



But it's not voodoo if it works. Your wrist is positioned differently depending on where the bridge is in relation to your body and how far out your arm needs to reach to get to the first fret. 

There is a midway point where your wrist is straight and your arm is relaxed. Being closer to the body bends your wrist outwards and being farther bends your wrist inward.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> Strandberg just went through an imo kind of weird pricing adjustment.
> 
> Classics are unchanged afaik
> 
> The Indonesian originals have gone up in price by about 200 usd.
> The WMI Prog is unchanged.
> The metals have gone down in price to 2k.
> 
> So the metals are now a pretty good deal.
> The original is weirdly priced at within 100 dollars of the prog.


I wonder why Metals are cheaper than even non-trem Originals. More expensive pickups, what I assume is a more expensive finish, ebony board, and also made at WMI. Yet the Prog also has the ebony board and made at WMI, but otherwise is the same as the Original.

I don't quite understand this, but the Metal is now a really solid deal.


----------



## littleredguitars2

hmmm. maybe the metal model wasnt selling well?


----------



## Casper777

littleredguitars2 said:


> hmmm. maybe the metal model wasnt selling well?



Would be a shame, they're great... And to be honest, basswood is a much better tonewood than swamp ash to me 
Always tempted to add a Metal 7 to my collection


----------



## littleredguitars2

if the metal had a trem option i'd probably have one already.


----------



## Semi-pro

Lemonbaby said:


> Your arm moves on a radius around the shoulder and your hand's most relaxed position is when it's aligned with the arm. Your fingers bend in the same line, so they naturally point towards the shoulder. Fanned frets were invented for better intonation, the ergonomics-voodoo was invented afterwards...



I used to think like that too briefly. Now I'm rocking an Ormsby with quite a steep fan. Think about this: the most relaxed position is when you can let your arms hang loose, not having to flex the shoulder joints to move your elbow away from the body any more than necessary. If you keep your arm like that (elbow not moving around) and move your wrist to the side, away from the body and back, you'll see that your finger actually follow the fan.

Made up thing for marketing purposes or not, the first things I noticed when I started playing my fanned fret instrument was that some movements felt easier but nothing felt more difficult.


----------



## littleredguitars2

hey dudes. swapping out the EMGS in my new strandy for some bare knuckle passives. i already know i need to reintroduce the ground wire and swap the pots to 500k but do i need to get a new output jack since the one thats on there is (i'm assuming) stereo (3 prong)?


----------



## DudeManBrother

No you can just disconnect the “ring” tab and use the tip and sleeve only


----------



## littleredguitars2

how would i go about disconnecting it? i'm not even sure which is the one i'd need to disconnect. mine looks like this...


----------



## DudeManBrother

@littleredguitars2 
You would use the hot and ground


----------



## littleredguitars2

thanks dudeman


----------



## littleredguitars2

score. got it all wired up and shes singing like a bird! well... a very pissed off bird haha.


----------



## technomancer

So didn't see it posted but looks like the price drop on the Boden Metal is because production is moving to Cort in Indonesia.


----------



## Frostbite

technomancer said:


> So didn't see it posted but looks like the price drop on the Boden Metal is because production is moving to Cort in Indonesia.


That's honestly a little disappointing but I've heard the original is fantastic build quality wise regardless but I do base that off the unbiased gear review Arnold did


----------



## pott

Ordered a Metal 7 off Musiciansfriend yesterday (15% off for Prez day). Not sure where it was built, but even with the higher MF rates, the discount made it worth it vs. ordering direct.

Verdict in a week and a half when it gets here...


----------



## technomancer

pott said:


> Ordered a Metal 7 off Musiciansfriend yesterday (15% off for Prez day). Not sure where it was built, but even with the higher MF rates, the discount made it worth it vs. ordering direct.
> 
> Verdict in a week and a half when it gets here...



Pretty sure none of the Cort ones are around yet, the prototype is for sale on the Strandberg site right now.


----------



## pott

Pretty good deals on those Prototypes, for Strandbergs and assuming build quality follows...


----------



## StevenC

All the import Bodens are now listed as being made at PT Cort.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Curious to see if that move results in price drops across all (formerly) WMI models, or if the margins on any will be increased through keeping direct prices the same.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Any thoughts on the first fret e-side of the fingerboard on this Fusion? The board appears to sink in at the edge of the 2nd fret, as well - But it could just as well be the camera angle.

https://reverb.com/item/10348942-strandberg-boden-fusion-6-honey


----------



## Avedas

I suppose I'm glad I bought up while production was still at WMI. I've played an Original though and while I didn't pay much attention to any details, I don't remember any problems.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I asked on their official group. The wording on originals still only say cort.


----------



## vortex_infinium

MTM 9 got listed on Reverb. My favourite MTM and the one that got me interested in Strandberg in the first place.

https://reverb.com/item/10417158-strandberg-made-to-measure-9-black-limba-back-wengue-top


----------



## J_Mac

I nearly pulled the trigger on an original til I read that they moved from Korea to Indo. I thought the QC was on the up? Need I stay hesitant or just go for it?


----------



## Avedas

J_Mac said:


> I nearly pulled the trigger on an original til I read that they moved from Korea to Indo. I thought the QC was on the up? Need I stay hesitant or just go for it?


EDIT: @J_Mac JK I thought you were talking about the Metal for some reason. Original was always made in Indonesia.


----------



## Avedas

vortex_infinium said:


> MTM 9 got listed on Reverb. My favourite MTM and the one that got me interested in Strandberg in the first place.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/10417158-strandberg-made-to-measure-9-black-limba-back-wengue-top



Holy shit that's expensive lmao


----------



## StevenC

vortex_infinium said:


> MTM 9 got listed on Reverb. My favourite MTM and the one that got me interested in Strandberg in the first place.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/10417158-strandberg-made-to-measure-9-black-limba-back-wengue-top


I'd like to reiterate that I will entertain ridiculous offers on my Strandberg.


----------



## Soya

10 thousand bucks, lollerskates.


----------



## Malkav

J_Mac said:


> I nearly pulled the trigger on an original til I read that they moved from Korea to Indo. I thought the QC was on the up? Need I stay hesitant or just go for it?



The originals have always been Indonesian, as for the QC it's definitely pretty good, I had a batch of 7 come in, 2 Koreans and 5 Originals and honestly there weren't any issues with any of them that I could see or feel or hear. The Korean ones were slightly nicer overall though, the Indonesians were absolutely perfect but the Koreans just felt like they had that extra bit of quality, like the tops were slightly nicer and the colour of the roasted neck was slightly more caramel and nice to look at. They all played great though.


----------



## Richter

From the Strandberg FB group :


> "We are indeed transitioning from making the Metal, Prog and Fusion at WMI and Original at PT Cort, to making all models at PT Cort. This has many benefits and upsides, but should not put you off from buying from the last WMI stock. At some point, we will do a full write up about the reasoning, but we are extremely excited to actually have our own .strandberg* production line with dedicated staff now. So the transition has been gradual and incremental, while building capacity at our own line."


----------



## narad

Remember when .strandberg* news used to be about some new weirdo feature or talking about some future innovation? Now it's just "In addition to the cheapo bodens we're making in country X, Y, and Z, we're making cheapo bodens in this other country and factory now!"


----------



## diagrammatiks

Richter said:


> From the Strandberg FB group :



Eh. That’s fine. Usually you want to do the announcement when you update your website and prices. 

Wmi seems to have issues making these things in correct numbers. From a business standpoint their issue isn’t qc. It’s making enough guitars to meet demand. 

Wish they’d just make a classic with ss frets and charge 100 more. I’m fine with a few classics.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

diagrammatiks said:


> Wish they’d just make a classic with ss frets and charge 100 more. I’m fine with a few classics.



This. Sadly, Ola and Ed seem to be sticking with the proven Squier-Epiphone business model of withholding certain specs and hardware from the budget line for the sake of propping up the parent line.


----------



## StevenC

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> This. Sadly, Ola and Ed seem to be sticking with the proven Squier-Epiphone business model of withholding certain specs and hardware from the budget line for the sake of propping up the parent line.


Because if Squiers were fully featured people would stop buying Fenders?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Because if Squiers were fully featured people would stop buying Fenders?



Yea, they're purposely withholding tons of features on their entire guitar that costs as much as a pair of nice pickups...


----------



## technomancer

Richter said:


> From the Strandberg FB group :



Well glad I grabbed a Metal 7 today... no way I am paying $2k+ for a Cort guitar... the prices were insane enough coming out of WMI. Got to be great for the Strandberg bottom line though.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> This. Sadly, Ola and Ed seem to be sticking with the proven Squier-Epiphone business model of withholding certain specs and hardware from the budget line for the sake of propping up the parent line.



well I dunno if that's true..the margins are probably the same on the classics. maybe.

SS on a new guitar is a dealer breaker for me though. I'm ok with all the other places they cut costs.

What I'm wondering is...will the classics move to PT CORT as well?

The Metal is now 2k at cort - with upgraded fretboard, fishman fluences, SS frets, multi piece neck, fancy shiny paint job...

That's 800 dollars worth of options at Kiesel lol right.

So the classic is now 1295 MIC. That's only 700 dollars difference. I wonder what the cost differential for making it in china are. Seems weird.

Actually, the issue I think is that the Classic is cheap...but it's not cheap enough and the original is expensive but not so expensive that I won't cross shop them if I'm buying new and want a Strandberg. The prices aren't in sweet spots marketing wise.

Although they sell well...so I guess if you don't care about SS frets at all it's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> Wmi seems to have issues making these things in correct numbers. From a business standpoint their issue isn’t qc. It’s making enough guitars to meet demand.


I can absolutely believe this. The Prog and Fusion didn't show up in Japan until December, and even then it was one shop that ordered like 4 guitars and their listing explicitly said they would not be reordering. I can't know for certain but I'm pretty sure I have the only natural Prog 6 in the country. I checked Digimart every day for months. I think only a couple shops brought in the Metal around November/December. There are Classics and Originals everywhere though, and Musicland KEY has a line of technicolor Classics up on their wall that are actually pretty cool and not upcharged.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> well I dunno if that's true..the margins are probably the same on the classics. maybe.
> 
> SS on a new guitar is a dealer breaker for me though. I'm ok with all the other places they cut costs.
> 
> What I'm wondering is...will the classics move to PT CORT as well?
> 
> The Metal is now 2k at cort - with upgraded fretboard, fishman fluences, SS frets, multi piece neck, fancy shiny paint job...
> 
> That's 800 dollars worth of options at Kiesel lol right.
> 
> So the classic is now 1295 MIC. That's only 700 dollars difference. I wonder what the cost differential for making it in china are. Seems weird.
> 
> Actually, the issue I think is that the Classic is cheap...but it's not cheap enough and the original is expensive but not so expensive that I won't cross shop them if I'm buying new and want a Strandberg. The prices aren't in sweet spots marketing wise.
> 
> Although they sell well...so I guess if you don't care about SS frets at all it's not a dealbreaker.


I can spec out a zeus ZM8 with a swamp ash body/maple neck, pearl blue finish, ss frets, ebony fretboard and fishmans for 1700$. it'd be even cheaper with an alder body. can't beat that price yo


----------



## crackout

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can spec out a zeus ZM8 with a swamp ash body/maple neck, pearl blue finish, ss frets, ebony fretboard and fishmans for 1700$. it'd be even cheaper with an alder body. can't beat that price yo


That's fine, but you'll end up with a Zeus.


----------



## Casper777

crackout said:


> That's fine, but you'll end up with a Zeus.



LOL that's so true... As if those Kiesel horror stories were not enough... Guess that the Made In USA myth has still some fuel.

No way Jeff will get any penny from me by the way. Also if you think a top notch Customer service and Quality control has no value versus a shithead attitude (let you guess who I'm refering to here), then yeah why not ordering a Kiesel


----------



## Dcm81

@littleredguitars2 (for the future - that Koaberg is lovely) and anyone else wondering/thinking about purchasing gear from Diginet - it is possible if you go through this site:

https://www.worldshopping.global/en


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

What is Diginet?


Dcm81 said:


> @littleredguitars2 (for the future - that Koaberg is lovely) and anyone else wondering/thinking about purchasing gear from Diginet - it is possible if you go through this site:
> 
> https://www.worldshopping.global/en


----------



## Dcm81

Riker_Maneuver said:


> What is Diginet?


It’s a Japanese store with a bunch of guitars only available in Japan.


----------



## narad

digimart.net


----------



## narad

crackout said:


> That's fine, but you'll end up with a Zeus.



Reminds me of:

_"When you play a Nickleback song backwards you can hear satanic messages. Even worse, if you play it forwards you can hear Nickleback"_


----------



## jemfloral

In case anybody was looking for something different: the Specials section of strandberg's Shop just got updated to include a few of the first American-made customs from the NAMM show

https://strandbergguitars.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## J_Mac

Anyone fancy selling their OS6?


----------



## Dcm81

narad said:


> digimart.net



 D'oh


----------



## jemfloral

Literally just sold mine last week, J_Mac 


J_Mac said:


> Anyone fancy selling their OS6?


----------



## J_Mac

jemfloral said:


> Literally just sold mine last week, J_Mac


Bah!  no worries man, they’re like buses - there’ll be another one along in a minute...


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

jemfloral said:


> In case anybody was looking for something different: the Specials section of strandberg's Shop just got updated to include a few of the first American-made customs from the NAMM show
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/product-category/specials/


The Music Zoo has a few customs in stock now also.


----------



## J_Mac

Riker_Maneuver said:


> The Music Zoo has a few customs in stock now also.



The combination of that post and seeing @jemfloral ’s name next to it made me imagine a Strandberg with a Jem floral pattern and monkey grip 

It my head it’s amazing.


----------



## StevenC

J_Mac said:


> The combination of that post and seeing @jemfloral ’s name next to it made me imagine a Strandberg with a Jem floral pattern and monkey grip
> 
> It my head it’s amazing.


A monkey grip was tossed around as an idea for the Singularity, but unfortunately never came to anything.


----------



## eugeneelgr

All these new models are great, but what they really need to be doing is redesigning their bolt on joint.


----------



## larry

eugeneelgr said:


> All these new models are great, but what they really need to be doing is redesigning their bolt on joint.



AMEN!!!

or release neck-through production models, that bulky heel is the only complaint I have about my boden OS-8. 

I like Ola, I want to support the guy. Really. But $6k+ and possibly a year wait (or longer) to have the best neck-through heel since the Parker fly, hurts a little. Might as well make it myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eugeneelgr said:


> All these new models are great, but what they really need to be doing is redesigning their bolt on joint.


some of the newer originals and classics I've seen look like they have a different neck heel from the older models. I don't know how streamlined it is in comparison though.


----------



## eugeneelgr

KnightBrolaire said:


> some of the newer originals and classics I've seen look like they have a different neck heel from the older models. I don't know how streamlined it is in comparison though.



Nope, exactly the same. The neck joint is the weakest link in the whole design, literally cripples a fantastic body shape by ruining the playability. Joins around the 15th fret which is like a les paul except with a longer scale length. Frustrates me on some days to the point I want to send it back to Ola and getting it reshaped. Especially on the 6 strings where theres only 4 bolts, it seems SO poorly thought out. So much of the joint can be left out.


----------



## pott

Got my Metal 7 today. I've not played it much yet, but just by going through it:
* Sounds thinner than my US Boden 6 did (acoustically)
* Good sustain, resonant, and punchy enough so far as I can tell
* Frets are nicely crowned, not perfectly dressed but certainly good enough for a 2k instrument. I saw no high frets or protruding ends
* Ebony board has a powdery black residue which stuck to the fingers. Why? Is this dyed ebony? This would be disappointing for me but as far as things go, that's a minor thing
* Side-dots are mostly at the right spot... still trying to determine if the 'mostly' is due to a trick on the eye or whether there are indeed some discrepancies
* Neck mounting screws have... rust? Residue? Hard to figure out what it does. Doesn't look good but has no bearing on tone or playability
* There's one rough area at the neck fingerboard join which looks weird and shouldn't be on a 2k guitar at all
* The gigbag is brand new and the transparent name tag window is already coming un-stitched
* Finish is very pretty! Looks a lot better in person than in pictures, and the chrome hardware complements it very nicely
* Neck feels nice; the Endurneck helps make it forget that it's a 7 strings which is the reason I wanted to try it in the first place
* Hardware is good though the issue with the string-locks and string-spacing not being aligned at all persist. Not a huge deal given that the 'nut' doesn't do anything beyond spacing, but it just looks and off and feels afterthought

It's too early to tell so I'll hold-off on a judgement. I am not sure I will keep it though and I may send it back to MusiciansFriend. I just need more time. I'll post a thread + pictures when I have time. Nothing above hasn't been completely perused and judged carefully; what I type later will only add to my first impressions.


----------



## Frostbite

pott said:


> * Ebony board has a powdery black residue which stuck to the fingers. Why? Is this dyed ebony? This would be disappointing for me but as far as things go, that's a minor thing


Most ebony isn't black by nature so it's usually dyed. I'd give it a cleaning and see where it's at after


----------



## pott

Yep, and I much prefer a nice, chocolatey, streaky Ebony. In fact whenever requesting builds, with the one exception so far I select to have streaky Ebony.


----------



## pott

Aaand more complete thread with pictures etc... http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-strandberg-boden-metal-7.328289/
Tl;dr: no completely killer issues, but still less than the level I'd expect at 2k. Super fun axe, great playability and tones.


----------



## Avedas

Ola's doing a talk event here next month, but it's on a weekday at like 3pm. I wonder who's going to show up to that.


----------



## J_Mac

pott said:


> Aaand more complete thread with pictures etc... http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-strandberg-boden-metal-7.328289/
> Tl;dr: no completely killer issues, but still less than the level I'd expect at 2k. Super fun axe, great playability and tones.


This sounds like my Strandberg experience. Disappointed with the finish after dropping 2k on it, but I haven’t played anything quite as inspiring since.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

larry said:


> the best neck-through heel since the Parker fly


----------



## diagrammatiks

Did they make an official announcement on production changes? been offline for a bit. I wonder if the classics are going to cort as well.


----------



## larry

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


>



Even better; an almost non-existent heel can be achieved without needing to use neck-through construction.


----------



## narad

larry said:


> the best neck-through heel since the Parker fly



Were you talking about the Teuffel Tesla? Because that's definitely not a description I'd apply to the neck through bodens...

But anyway, anyone can shave off as much wood there as they want, at the cost of sound and stability. Until anyone's actually assessed that, I'm not calling it the best anything. People complain about a bulky heel like the builder never thought twice about...


----------



## larry

narad said:


> Were you talking about the Teuffel Tesla? Because that's definitely not a description I'd apply to the neck through bodens...
> 
> But anyway, anyone can shave off as much wood there as they want, at the cost of sound and stability. Until anyone's actually assessed that, I'm not calling it the best anything. People complain about a bulky heel like the builder never thought twice about...



Was totally referring to the neck-through Boden models. Oh yessss, dat heel ‘does it’ for me.

Not too worried about anyone else’s assessment and I don’t expect much impact from my 2 cents either. I simply know what I like, I like what I see and I am free to express my desires.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Is somebody else currently waiting for their order from the swedish custom shop?
Mine is running several months delayed and I was wondering if somebody else is having the same experiences?


----------



## Mwoit

eugeneelgr said:


> Nope, exactly the same. The neck joint is the weakest link in the whole design, literally cripples a fantastic body shape by ruining the playability. Joins around the 15th fret which is like a les paul except with a longer scale length. Frustrates me on some days to the point I want to send it back to Ola and getting it reshaped. Especially on the 6 strings where theres only 4 bolts, it seems SO poorly thought out. So much of the joint can be left out.



Hah, I have 5 bolts on my 7 string.







I much prefer bolt ons and I am not super concerned regarding the bulkiness, but YMMV.

Recently got my guitar fixed and setup as the intonation bolt sheared in the A string. Definitely recommend using a high quality 2mm allen key to apply torque as they seem to shear easily. Fortunately .strandberg* support have been great and sent me replacement bolts for the bridge and headstock as well as the PTFE Nylon washers which work a treat.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Nope, exactly the same. The neck joint is the weakest link in the whole design, literally cripples a fantastic body shape by ruining the playability. Joins around the 15th fret which is like a les paul except with a longer scale length. Frustrates me on some days to the point I want to send it back to Ola and getting it reshaped. Especially on the 6 strings where theres only 4 bolts, it seems SO poorly thought out. So much of the joint can be left out.



I wouldn't have really had much to criticize about the bolt-on heel in isolation. It was only when @StevenC brought his neck-through over and we were comparing the two M2Ms back-to-back that I find myself consciously aware of it.

At the same time, the bolt-on heel doesn't _cripple_ the design. It doesn't _ruin_ playability. SSO is like the only place where a ton of novice/bedroom players* get guitars and complain about neck heels endlessly as insurmountable design flaws while somehow neglecting the set of virtuoso strandberg players using bolt-on bodens for lots of insane playing. They're not like, ughh, here I go again.. soloing on the boden...aargghhh... the painnn.... my...thumbbb...have... to...move it... slightly... urggrgh

So yea, I think some criticism is fine but let's not overstate things. All carves/heels/bridges/arm contours require some adjustment, but never once did I want to play something and actually find the neck heel to be a hindrance.

*not trying to put down people here -- I'm not in a band, everything I'm playing is for my personal enjoyment also.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Doesn’t seem like you to sugarcoat slamming the entitlement of bedroom players. They could be of use, if not for cannibalism laws.

Any word on the street from the homies as to when red Classics will be stocked, if at all? It’s what I want to buy and make fun of, next.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I wouldn't have really had much to criticize about the bolt-on heel in isolation. It was only when @StevenC brought his neck-through over and we were comparing the two M2Ms back-to-back that I find myself consciously aware of it.
> 
> At the same time, the bolt-on heel doesn't _cripple_ the design. It doesn't _ruin_ playability. SSO is like the only place where a ton of novice/bedroom players* get guitars and complain about neck heels endlessly as insurmountable design flaws while somehow neglecting the set of virtuoso strandberg players using bolt-on bodens for lots of insane playing. They're not like, ughh, here I go again.. soloing on the boden...aargghhh... the painnn.... my...thumbbb...have... to...move it... slightly... urggrgh
> 
> So yea, I think some criticism is fine but let's not overstate things. All carves/heels/bridges/arm contours require some adjustment, but never once did I want to play something and actually find the neck heel to be a hindrance.
> 
> *not trying to put down people here -- I'm not in a band, everything I'm playing is for my personal enjoyment also.


On the other hand, didn't you sell your M2M after experiencing the neck through joint on mine?


----------



## narad

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Doesn’t seem like you to sugarcoat slamming the entitlement of bedroom players. They could be of use, if not for cannibalism laws.
> 
> Any word on the street from the homies as to when red Classics will be stocked, if at all? It’s what I want to buy and make fun of, next.



Well the entitlement definitely warrants some slamming. I just don't want to draw a distinction between the kinds of gear pros use and the kinds of gear hobbyists use -- gear is fun. But by that same admission, I think if you're complaining about playability, you should maybe turn that lens inward first and think...have I even tried to adapt to this? Is Plini struggling on it? Yvette Young? Per F***ing Nilsson? But it's supposed to be a design flaw if someone in their bedroom has to touch the heel with their hand while practicing periphery songs?

Again, like Ola, who has invested his whole life the past few years, designed it sorta ground up, had to get the CNC stuff setup over every carve of the guitar, has gone through years of back-and-forth with artists on it: he's not aware of the bulk of the heel? A small heel is trivial, but it's a compromise, so it's worth considering why that heel is on that shape prior to complaining about it.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> On the other hand, didn't you sell your M2M after experiencing the neck through joint on mine?



Ha, to be fair, that's more to do with finish work. But yea, I was certain that M2M was going to be neckthrough at that point. It wouldn't stop me from buying a bolt-on, however.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think for a lot of people that don't like the neck heel it's a comparison thing. The neck heel on my bolt on customs (not strandbergs) are less obtrusive. Hell even my rg8 has a less bulky heel imo. It's like guitar necks, some people are super picky about them, and the same mentality applies to neck heels. It's easy to argue "oh well you don't tour and people like tosin, yvette young, etc don't complain about the heel". It's not a matter of adapting to a design, it's a matter of whether you mesh with it. I think people have a right to be picky with guitars that cost 2k usd and claim to be ergonomic. There's nothing ergonomic about a bulkier neck heel.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's like guitar necks, some people are super picky about them, and the same mentality applies to neck heels.



Yea, but people don't refer to certain neck carves as design mistakes. Outside of Etherial, that is.



KnightBrolaire said:


> It's easy to argue "oh well you don't tour and people like tosin, yvette young, etc don't complain about the heel".



Then I will 



KnightBrolaire said:


> It's not a matter of adapting to a design, it's a matter of whether you mesh with it. I think people have a right to be picky with guitars that cost 2k usd and claim to be ergonomic. There's nothing ergonomic about a bulkier neck heel.



Sure, people can be picky - that's not what I'm arguing against. If you try it and don't like it, send it back or whatever.

But, ergonomic things are designed around a particular use case. I imagine a lot of people complaining about the heel are either (1) trying to put their thumbs on the heel, and/or (2) have really short pinkies. If someone tried a few positions up around the heel of a boden and couldn't get their pink in the highest frets, I'd be surprised. 

But moreover, it's like people forgot that we once learned guitar -- you bring that experience with you when you sit down on a new guitar. It took time to mesh with a normal guitar neck, and what we're referring to as a typical heel, and you catered your movements to that design. But it's like if someone picks up a new guitar and it doesn't immediately "mesh" with them - hey, must be a design flaw!


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Rather than waste everyone’s time with academic reasons as to why that argument isn’t an argument, I just word-replaced something to illustrate it:



narad said:


> Sure, people can be picky - that's not what I'm arguing against. If you try it and don't like it, send it back or whatever.
> 
> But, ergonomic things are designed around a particular use case. I imagine a lot of people complaining about the tentacle rape machine with many attachments are either (1) trying to put their thumbs on the tentacle rape machine with many attachments, and/or (2) have really short pinkies. If someone tried a few positions up around the tentacle rape machine with many attachments on a boden and couldn't get their pink in, I'd be surprised.
> 
> But moreover, it's like people forgot that we once learned guitar -- you bring that experience with you when you sit down on a new guitar. It took time to mesh with a normal guitar neck, and what we're referring to as a typical tentacle rape machine with many attachments, and you catered your movements to that design. But it's like if someone picks up a new guitar and it doesn't immediately "mesh" with a tentacle rape machine with many attachments - hey, must be a design flaw!



My Vigier has a strat block heel and plate. Neither it nor my Strandberg’s heel impact my feeble playing in a detrimental way, but my eyes tell me such relics are incongruous with the “refined and reengineered” aesthetic.

Granted, my vision isn’t the best since trying out the tentacle rape machine with many attachments - I didn’t gel with it (the experience was mercilessly dry); and re-sold it to some Omegle user at a loss.

TL;DR: If and when a Boden with a revised neck heel is released, no one will be lamenting that Ola had gotten it right the first time.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I have never noticed the heel on either of mine fwiw. I noticed the neck shape, but it wasn’t an issue; I didn’t have to adjust my playing, just a different feeling on my thumb for certain shapes


----------



## narad

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Rather than waste everyone’s time with academic reasons as to why that argument isn’t an argument, I just word-replaced something to illustrate it.



Yes. I imagine your high school debate team performances were epic. "The opposition suggests that there can be no universal notion of 'good', yet, let me recount their argument and replace just one word..."

But yea, if you weren't entirely just going for laughs, your "argument" thing does fall apart because you're proposing something that would be universally hated. The boden heel is not, and if not universally liked, is clearly at least tolerated amongst people who have their choice of instruments. And clearly does not present an actual hindrance to their playing, in situations that demand it. 

And I want to suggest that many builders have moved to larger heels because they thought it benefitted tone. To think that the boden heel is a complete afterthought, or that it wouldn't get overhauled when the hardware has been overhauled like 7 times, shows a lot of ignorance. Not everyone has to enjoy that heel, but we're not given the option of seeing the alternatives that were considered.

There's lots of guitars that if you're coming from them, you're going to notice the heel _initially_. But if you actually put in a week of practice instead of a week of complaining, you might actually find that all conscious thought of it drifts away. I have the aforementioned Parker "best heel ever" guitar -- it sounds worse than the boden, and while _initially_ the Parker heel is a marvel, practically, with even a modicum of effort these things become a non-issue.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> YI have the aforementioned Parker "best heel ever" guitar -- it sounds worse than the boden, and while _initially_ the Parker heel is a marvel, practically, with even a modicum of effort these things become a non-issue.


Strongly disagree.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Strongly disagree.



Sounds _thinner_.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I spent the better part of 2 years playing around with my bodens. I can and have adapted to the bulky heel and i still don't like it. As i said for me, in an apples to apples comparison with my other 8 string bolt ons it doesn't feel as good. I have quite large hands (i can easily stretch to the 7th fret on my boden), and I think the profile of the heel could be more form fitting to the neck even though I can maneuver around the heel. I'm far from picky when it comes to necks or neck heels, but I've played basses with comparable heels to my 8 string. That is unacceptable to me.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> I wouldn't have really had much to criticize about the bolt-on heel in isolation. It was only when @StevenC brought his neck-through over and we were comparing the two M2Ms back-to-back that I find myself consciously aware of it.
> 
> At the same time, the bolt-on heel doesn't _cripple_ the design. It doesn't _ruin_ playability. SSO is like the only place where a ton of novice/bedroom players* get guitars and complain about neck heels endlessly as insurmountable design flaws while somehow neglecting the set of virtuoso strandberg players using bolt-on bodens for lots of insane playing. They're not like, ughh, here I go again.. soloing on the boden...aargghhh... the painnn.... my...thumbbb...have... to...move it... slightly... urggrgh
> 
> So yea, I think some criticism is fine but let's not overstate things. All carves/heels/bridges/arm contours require some adjustment, but never once did I want to play something and actually find the neck heel to be a hindrance.
> 
> *not trying to put down people here -- I'm not in a band, everything I'm playing is for my personal enjoyment also.



Well the fact that you became consciously aware of it says something. I always thought the idea of the strandberg was to remove all hindrances of classic guitar designs. Yes, it might have been a conscious part of the design, but it would probably be from a tonal/structural standpoint rather than an ergonomic one. Granted, it doesn't "cripple" the design(the boden body shape is imo still one of the most ergonomic and comfortable shapes I've ever played), but it does affect playability in a negative way (if unobstructed access to frets is a judging criteria of playability). If it didn't neck-throughs wouldn't have been invented nor will all-access neck joints. Yes, one's mileage may vary depending on one's hand/finger size and what one tries to achieve with one's playing(eg. petrucci/nilsson type of playing vs stereotypical blues player). For me, even reaching the 22nd fret is painful and tough. I should also add that these are more easily worked around in a seated position. With the guitar on my right leg or standing up however, and take note I sling the guitar slightly above belt level, even reaching the 22nd-24th fret(on the high E no less) comfortably is nearly impossible.

And we seem to be forgetting that while many virtuosos play bolt-on bodens, it could be because it will be much cheaper to mass produce a bolt on signature than a neck-through signature. Whether they would choose the bolt on or neck-through or a redesigned bolt-on from a personal playability standpoint would be an accurate signal of whether they actually like the existing bolt-on, or that they too, feel the bolt-on design is the weakest link of the entire guitar. Adam Rafowitz is one good example, played a bolt on seven previously, but when it came to ordering his one off custom shop(non signature), he went with a neck through. And to be very honest Rafowitz is more technically accomplished than Plini(there I said it, sue me). Either that or the latter doesn't write parts that show his maximum technical capability(gotta have disclaimers on this forum, you guys are savage ha!)

Also, we do have to consider it's closest competitors, namely other similar 25.5" scale 24 fret guitars with bolt on heels, not other ergo guitars(to be very specific).

Suhr modern (neck joins at 18th-19th fret)





TA Angel (neck joins at 17th fret)





PRS CE24 (not 25.5" yes, but it's shorter scale so it's going to be easier. Unobstructed access to the 19th-20th fret.)





These builders/designers are at least at the same level, if not more experienced, as Ola. And I've always believed that the virtuosos were more likely to design the most playable guitars, like Petrucci with his EBMM models or Abasi with his Ibanez prototypes and Abasi guitars, not necessarily good guitar builders.

That being said, no one can be an accurate judge of whether a neck joint affect's another's playing unless they have the exact physical attributes as the player and same playing style/ergonomic requirements. These are just my views and opinions. The bolt-on joint may present absolutely no problems for you, meaning you can play all that you can play on a neck-through on the bolt on as well, but for me, it could *definitely* be improved, even if just to be as competitive as the above examples.

There are probably so many probable reasons why he hasn't got down to redesigning the bolt on joint, not enough feedback from players, better tone from bigger joint, difficulty in changing the factory processes in manufacturing the existing designs, more structural rigidity. He could have revised the hardware 7 times (maybe because he's more of an engineer who's more concerned with tone), but it doesn't necessarily correlate to the probability of him redesigning the neck joint.

Pic of mine for reference. Joins at 15th-16th fret. Again, just my personal preference and opinions, but I'd love this instrument a whole lot more if I had unobstructed access to the 18th-19th fret.





Also to be completely fair, Plini's has a shorter 25" scale on the high E, which will help. And I honestly believe that there is some credibility to bedroom players. Touring is not the only thing that exposes drawbacks in a guitar's design.


----------



## narad

@eugeneelgr Quick question: are you putting your thumb on the heel?


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> @eugeneelgr Quick question: are you putting your thumb on the heel?



I tried, but it doesn't work for me. The thickness actually stops me from reaching higher frets and the lower strings. So right now i position my thumb on the neck and reach as far as I can by shifting it as close to the treble side of the neck and the heel.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

narad said:


> your "argument" thing does fall apart because you're proposing something that would be universally hated.



I didn’t “hate” mine - At least not by the end of it, when I just sort of learned to accept it.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> I tried, but it doesn't work for me. The thickness actually stops me from reaching higher frets and the lower strings. So right now i position my thumb on the neck and reach as far as I can by shifting it as close to the treble side of the neck and the heel.



Well I think you probably shouldn't be trying anyway! That was just the only reason I could think of where it'd actually hinder playability. If you have a smooth transition like on a neck-through boden, you keep your thumb continuously along the neck, applying pressure from the opposing side of your fretting fingers. But with a heel like on the boden, and what in usability / interactive design is known as affordability, the heel affords that your palm slides up over the heel, with pressure coming from your hand and not your thumb. You can see similar design hints in Nik Huber or Michi Matsuda's guitars -- carves that say, when you get to this point, this is probably where/how you want to be placing your hand. 

If you were to just naively go into that "final" position without accommodating to the intended design, it will of course not be very ergonomic. If you sit in an ergonomic chair backwards, it's not ergonomic anymore. Ergo doesn't mean you pick it up and it's the most natural thing, but rather that when used as intended it should be physiologically less burdensome.

I don't think the heel's super ergo, but it just have clear intent (in the subtle slopes and the shape of the indent there) for how it should be used.

The only thing I do have some criticism of is like...why are there 6 bolts on that joint... jeez.


----------



## eugeneelgr

narad said:


> Well I think you probably shouldn't be trying anyway! That was just the only reason I could think of where it'd actually hinder playability. If you have a smooth transition like on a neck-through boden, you keep your thumb continuously along the neck, applying pressure from the opposing side of your fretting fingers. But with a heel like on the boden, and what in usability / interactive design is known as affordability, the heel affords that your palm slides up over the heel, with pressure coming from your hand and not your thumb. You can see similar design hints in Nik Huber or Michi Matsuda's guitars -- carves that say, when you get to this point, this is probably where/how you want to be placing your hand.
> 
> If you were to just naively go into that "final" position without accommodating to the intended design, it will of course not be very ergonomic. If you sit in an ergonomic chair backwards, it's not ergonomic anymore. Ergo doesn't mean you pick it up and it's the most natural thing, but rather that when used as intended it should be physiologically less burdensome.
> 
> I don't think the heel's super ergo, but it just have clear intent (in the subtle slopes and the shape of the indent there) for how it should be used.
> 
> The only thing I do have some criticism of is like...why are there 6 bolts on that joint... jeez.



Yep, that was actually what I tried to do at the start(as per your recommendation when I first asked you about it all those years back). It's similar to the techniques used by classical and bossa nova guitarists when playing at the higher registers. Maybe it will take much more time to get used to it, because my personal preference would be to play at the higher registers using my thumb for pressure. But as of this moment in my ownership, when grabbing the entire heel, bending and vibrato feel weird while fretting doesn't feel as natural and nimble, because even with the subtle slopes and gradient grabbing the whole heel just feels way too thick/big. I'm sure he has his reasons(be it for tone or strength), but at least to me, the design of the heel kinda goes against the whole intent of an ergo guitar(efficient, effortless), which in my opinion should allow for any fretting style/thumb positioning the player chooses to deploy. His neck-through design addresses all of these problems, and I wished I went for it instead of bolt on. It was this that taught me what to look out for, based on my personal preferences, for future guitar purchases when it comes to heel design.

I too, never understood the need for 6 bolts or the spacing between the front 2 bolts and the rear 2 bolts when it comes to the 4 bolt 6 strings.


----------



## StevenC

I really only have two things to add. 

Old square bolt Ibanezes, which are super shred machines, widen out at the 14th fret and have the big blocky square heel by the 16th fret. Never had a problem with playability on that.
On my neckthrough, I never actually move my thumb past the 15th or 16th fret anyway and I have pretty stubby finger. I've got a good amount of time on other Bodens and I've never really felt I was hindered by the bolt on, or the neckthrough played any better.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

eugeneelgr said:


> It was this that taught me what to look out for, based on my personal preferences, for future guitar purchases when it comes to heel design.



You could spend your whole life trying to figure out exactly what you want in an instrument and still discover new things.


----------



## eugeneelgr

Thumb rests in the "real estate" of the 15th fret.





Thumb rests in the real estate of the 17th fret (assuming flushed against square block instead of where neck widens out.)









Doesn't sound like alot of difference, but it actually is. Plus, we're not really comparing apples to apples, the square block 550 was one of the first iterations in the 80's of a design based off the fender heel which eventually was phased out in preference to the AANJ, whereas the strandberg was designed from the ground up in the 2010s to be an ergonomic guitar. Also, like I mentioned earlier, the problem with the access is only unbearable/unworkable around(to me) in a standing situation. While seated, the problem is not so severe(to me).


----------



## eugeneelgr

Doublepost.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Is the complaint that the heel isn't as ergonomic as a purported ergonomic guitar should be? 
I guess I can see that. I don't really have any complains about the heel though. It's not any more or less access then my prs or ibanez. 
A Neckthrough would be better..but that's usually true in any case with a neckthrough and bolt on version of the same guitar.


----------



## eugeneelgr

diagrammatiks said:


> Is the complaint that the heel isn't as ergonomic as a purported ergonomic guitar should be?
> I guess I can see that. I don't really have any complains about the heel though. It's not any more or less access then my prs or ibanez.
> A Neckthrough would be better..but that's usually true in any case with a neckthrough and bolt on version of the same guitar.



Actually it's more than that. It's not even comparable to other non-ergo 24 fret bolt ons. Interesting, I've tried a custom 24, and the access is nothing short of amazing, so I'm not sure what you mean honestly. Haven't had enough time with any ibanez with an aanj, but from what I've felt, those are pretty great as well.

I think a problem about the heel is that it's very angular as well. If the heel didn't break away at a 90 degree angle and had a gradient on it, it would be better.


----------



## StevenC

eugeneelgr said:


> Thumb rests in the "real estate" of the 15th fret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb rests in the real estate of the 17th fret (assuming flushed against square block instead of where neck widens out.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like alot of difference, but it actually is. Plus, we're not really comparing apples to apples, the square block 550 was one of the first iterations in the 80's of a design based off the fender heel which eventually was phased out in preference to the AANJ, whereas the strandberg was designed from the ground up in the 2010s to be an ergonomic guitar. Also, like I mentioned earlier, the problem with the access is only unbearable/unworkable around(to me) in a standing situation. While seated, the problem is not so severe(to me).


I'm literally holding an RG770 with the square heel. If I want to play with my thumb past the 15th fret I'm taking my thumb off the neck. The vertex on the RG's bolt is significantly worse on my hand than the relatively sculpted heel on the Strandberg. The Ibanez neck gets thicker from the 14th to 16th fret, and you really can't get your thumb under the 17th unless it's on the neck plate. The Strandberg stays relatively uniform right up to the joint.

Also the Strandberg design began in 2008. The original neck joint was a square heel, so clearly Ola thought this was better.


----------



## nistley

I've been playing Strandbergs for two years now, and I always thought it has a very ergonomic heel, because it is spread out (thinned and sloped) and rounded. On no other 7 string guitar (including nice neckthrough) am I able to reach the 24h fret as easily up, or down, and I don't even notice the guitar or the heel when playing, which is the ultimate test. I don't even think about what I do with my thumb, I feel like the heel and neck *are* ergonomic because they guide hands intuitively.

At the same time, these guitars are not for everyone, people change guitars, and have different habits, hands, experience. But, we can clearly see there is demand for the design, so even though anything can be improved, I don't see any flaws in the design, just balanced and intelligent choices based on considering all trade-offs.


----------



## eugeneelgr

StevenC said:


> Also the Strandberg design began in 2008. The original neck joint was a square heel, so clearly Ola thought this was better.



Actually that's why I said 2010s because that was when the sculpted bolt-on joint made it's first appearance despite Ola starting the design process in 2008.

I guess, let's agree to disagree. These joints clearly work for some, and don't for others. All I can say is, from someone who has owned a bolt on 25.5" standard scale boden for more than 2 years, for anyone looking to purchase one with the same specs in future, try one out if possible first before making a decision.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Actually that's why I said 2010s because that was when the sculpted bolt-on joint made it's first appearance despite Ola starting the design process in 2008.
> 
> I guess, let's agree to disagree. These joints clearly work for some, and don't for others. All I can say is, from someone who has owned a bolt on 25.5" standard scale boden for more than 2 years, for anyone looking to purchase one with the same specs in future, try one out if possible first before making a decision.



I think the best advice is that if you're ordering M2M or custom shop, always get a neckthrough. You're probably not going to hate it and it's going to do better on the used market.


----------



## Razerjack

Its only after viewing this thread that I realized I have always been lowkey annoyed by the neck joint, though I could live with it. It's not ideal, but bearable, and the 5 (on my 7 string) bolts look kinda cool anyways.

I believe its generally agreed that Strandbergs are somewhat not worth the price. The tops are underwhelming(for most production models anyways), quality can be inconsistent, sub-par fretwork, and imperfections in the design(such as the placement of the input jack and massive neck joint). 

Some hate it, others can live with it and find themselves falling in love with the experience. For me, my Strandberg is super light, easy to travel with and looks cool, but thats about it. Other design factors doesn't do much for me, and I don't find it easier to play than an, say, an Ibanez.

Either way, Strandberg is in its own category because it is unique, compare it to most 'conventional' guitars and you'll find that its pretty bad value for the money, yet it doesn't stop people from liking them.


----------



## xzacx

Razerjack said:


> Its only after viewing this thread that I realized I have always been lowkey annoyed by the neck joint, though I could live with it. It's not ideal, but bearable, and the 5 (on my 7 string) bolts look kinda cool anyways.



I had the exact opposite reaction - I'd had many Bodens and never realized there was an issue with the neck joint until reading this. Don't get me wrong - I far prefer neck-thrus and feel that bolt-ons are an inferior design. But nothing about this one is worse than any others IMO.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

https://reverb.com/item/10958715-strandberg-boden-fusion-6-electric-guitar-honey

Did someone here return a defective Fusion to The Music Zoo? If so, let me know why - I may end up buying it.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

https://strandbergguitars.com/product-category/specials/

Demo model Blue Boden Classic hardtail for $1095
Boden Fusion in Honey with baby food diarrhea top for $2095. Apparently someone bought and returned it from the clearance page; so it may suck.

Because those don’t include shipping, I bought the MusicZoo Fusion for the lower price. I hope it doesn’t blow dead bears.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Bump. Any updates as to when the 2018 stuff (Salens, new colors for the transitioned PT Cort lines, etc.) will be out?

I know there was a limited run of red Classics for an EU store, but I’m waiting for a red Classic Trem to be offered.


----------



## Avedas

A shop here got like 50 custom Classics in a bunch of different colors a few months ago but none of them had trems. Strandberg hasn't put out any news in a while though.


----------



## narad

Starting to not be a fan of strandberg guitars. First, I wrote a month ago about the status of my second M2M order that's being built now, reply. Messaged also to the FB account last week, I can see it's read, no reply.

Second, just today @StevenC sent me this photo from strandberg instagram that I got all excited about:






Looked a little different when I actually found the for sale listing:






What a bunch of nonsense. I'd be ashamed posting such mocked stuff of my own gear just here on the forums because it might give someone a slightly unrealistic expectation. Let alone push on their official media platform.

btw, even my first M2M, which I was openly not totally happy with the tint of the finish but basically had to accept anyway, was posted on the official Facebook channel. Only it too was photoshopped -- giving it pretty much spot-on the tint I asked for. Maaaannnnnnnn.....


----------



## StevenC

I love the guitars, but I can't say I've been loving the company lately.


----------



## lewis

see, you lot should have gone Grote like me instead....
AHAHAHAHA


but no in all seriousness come on guys /\ they are still amazing instruments and Im still saving like crazy for one.

that picture is a little deceptive, but he has just boosted the contrast or whatever. Its not like he has photoshopped hardware/colour that it isnt etc.

EDIT:
The only thing that has bugged me is them stopping the sale of their headless hardware. As typically I now need that style of bridge urgently haha


----------



## StevenC

I have a spare set that I don't have a use for anymore. They're kinda expensive though.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> see, you lot should have gone Grote like me instead....
> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> but no in all seriousness come on guys /\ they are still amazing instruments and Im still saving like crazy for one.
> 
> that picture is a little deceptive, but he has just boosted the contrast or whatever. Its not like he has photoshopped hardware/colour that it isnt etc.



That's a weird place to draw the line. They're $5k guitars...they should be proud enough of their actual finish work to post accurate representative photos. You don't see Aristides photoshopping photos of their guitars.


----------



## lewis

narad said:


> That's a weird place to draw the line. They're $5k guitars...they should be proud enough of their actual finish work to post accurate representative photos. You don't see Aristides photoshopping photos of their guitars.



Yeah maybe.

Im pretty sure most other companies do though. Skerversen for example look edited for sure.

I just dont see why its that much of a big deal to take certain good photos but that are slightly washed out, and boost the contrast?

I can take a photoshoot with a 5k camera and still need to edit the photos afterwards


----------



## StevenC

It's different when you're trying to sell something. In a for sale listing I want to know what it looks like, not how good your editing skills are.


----------



## lewis

StevenC said:


> It's different when you're trying to sell something. In a for sale listing I want to know what it looks like, not how good your editing skills are.


a good editor will just be correcting the lighting so it represents closer to how it physically looks infront of you with your own eyes in real lighting. Like colour and lighting correcting should not be frowned at because thats actually helping the customer know more what it actually looks like.
The stock washed out picture on the for sale section does not exactly help see it for real either. They are just opposite ends of the spectrum in this argument.

Agreed though that boosting contrast too much has the reverse effect.
The over emphasised lighting/shadows in the heavily edited picture look naff as well as being incorrect to real life.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> a good editor will just be correcting the lighting so it represents closer to how it physically looks infront of you with your own eyes in real lighting. Like colour and lighting correcting should not be frowned at because thats actually helping the customer know more what it actually looks like.
> The stock washed out picture on the for sale section does not exactly help see it for real either. They are just opposite ends of the spectrum in this argument.



What makes you think it's washed out? As in the FB post of my own guitar, I can assure you the intent was not to represent closer to how it looks in front of your own eyes unless you are quite literally wearing rose colored glasses.


----------



## Mwoit

I think .strandberg*'s social team are rather obnoxious and they play an almost cult like model with their loyal fans. However, in terms of customer service, they are unequalled in my experience.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> Starting to not be a fan of strandberg guitars. First, I wrote a month ago about the status of my second M2M order that's being built now, reply. Messaged also to the FB account last week, I can see it's read, no reply.
> 
> Second, just today @StevenC sent me this photo from strandberg instagram that I got all excited about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked a little different when I actually found the for sale listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of nonsense. I'd be ashamed posting such mocked stuff of my own gear just here on the forums because it might give someone a slightly unrealistic expectation. Let alone push on their official media platform.
> 
> btw, even my first M2M, which I was openly not totally happy with the tint of the finish but basically had to accept anyway, was posted on the official Facebook channel. Only it too was photoshopped -- giving it pretty much spot-on the tint I asked for. Maaaannnnnnnn.....


That's funny because Miyaji posted the same photoshopped pic on their instagram. 

http://miyajiguitars.jugem.jp/?eid=1065

This is their shop listing though.


----------



## A-Branger

lewis said:


> a good editor will just be correcting the lighting so it represents closer to how it physically looks infront of you with your own eyes in real lighting. Like colour and lighting correcting should not be frowned at because thats actually helping the customer know more what it actually looks like.
> The stock washed out picture on the for sale section does not exactly help see it for real either. They are just opposite ends of the spectrum in this argument.
> 
> Agreed though that boosting contrast too much has the reverse effect.
> The over emphasised lighting/shadows in the heavily edited picture look naff as well as being incorrect to real life.


I work as a photographer and videographer, and I can easily tell you that pic was too boosted in the contrast dept, it also has a different white balance. Wasnt even a "photog edit job", that was a simple instagram stupid filter.

and it was def NOT to make the guitar look "closer to the original". It was a "these instagram filters make everything look better" mentality, "lets add the ludwing or cream one today"..... Its a big misleading, the guitar not only apears to have a deeper grain, but also some hints of color hues on the grain, and finally a more blue type of white compared to the original and actual photo of the guitar. IT is a completely different finish and a misslead to a potential customer


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Yes, that Leda pic Strandberg posted obviously has an Instagram filter applied, don't see the issue with that. If you're expecting real life to look like an instagram filter you're going to disappointed. I think it actually looks better in the shop sale photos.


----------



## narad

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Yes, that Leda pic Strandberg posted obviously has an Instagram filter applied, don't see the issue with that. If you're expecting real life to look like an instagram filter you're going to disappointed. I think it actually looks better in the shop sale photos.



Sorry, just going to make a general line in the sand: if you're selling something and the appearance of that thing is important, you shouldn't use filters in your marketing photos that are supposed to show what it looks like. 

Same goes with online dating.


----------



## eugeneelgr

That edited photo of Leda's signature looks like a job by Skervesen's media team. Also, the unedited shot looks way better than the edited one to be honest. The edited one is just gaudy.

@narad but I boost the contrast in my Tinder photos to look toned, it's just aggressive marketing, don't hate. Girls dig fake abs. XD


----------



## boogie2

Has anyone applied gloss poly over the satin used on the stock Strandbergs? If so, what did you use?


----------



## Slaeyer

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Yes, that Leda pic Strandberg posted obviously has an Instagram filter applied, don't see the issue with that. If you're expecting real life to look like an instagram filter you're going to disappointed. I think it actually looks better in the shop sale photos.



It wouldn't be an issue as long as it's stated somewhere that the photo has been edited. I know for marketing reasons guitars are edited heavily. 
But when buying an instrument in that price range the pictures should represent the "real thing".


----------



## Avedas

Slaeyer said:


> It wouldn't be an issue as long as it's stated somewhere that the photo has been edited. I know for marketing reasons guitars are edited heavily.
> But when buying an instrument in that price range the pictures should represent the "real thing".


To be fair, they don't sell anything on Instagram. It is pure advertising. Also the dealer has relatively un-edited pictures on their website where they are actually selling them.

If I have time to head out to Kanda soon I'll go take some pictures myself and post them here lmao


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

This contrived controversy reminds me of how much I resent the misleading photographs on cereal boxes: “Enlarged to show texture”? Porno movies don’t even have that!


----------



## crackout

Different topic:

Does anyone know the thicknesses of the layers on a Varberg body? I'd love to know.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Skimming some sites while at work. Canadian dealer has the new Classic models listed I hadn't seen anywhere before even in Winter NAMM footage.

Shipping after July 1st. Specs look pretty cool, I see what looks like Luminlays, but I'm not sure what the price difference and value change from the last year is. (The Classic doesn't have, and I don't believe it will be getting SS frets, that is a typo I've seen on many sites as well as this dealers site specifically for the older models.)


Fingerboard
Pau Ferro (6 st Malta Blue only), Maple (6 string Burgundy Mist or Graphite and 7 or 8 string)
Version
Tremolo 6 String, Fixed Bridge 7 String, Fixed Bridge 8 String
Body Colour
Graphite, Ghost White (7 and 8 String only), Malta Blue (6 String Only), Burgundy Mist (6 String Only)
Full pics on their website: https://www.diffusion-audio.com/strandberg-boden-classic.html


----------



## MrYakob

vortex_infinium said:


> Skimming some sites while at work. Canadian dealer has the new Classic models listed I hadn't seen anywhere before even in Winter NAMM footage.
> 
> Shipping after July 1st. Specs look pretty cool, I see what looks like Luminlays, but I'm not sure what the price difference and value change from the last year is. (The Classic doesn't have, and I don't believe it will be getting SS frets, that is a typo I've seen on many sites as well as this dealers site specifically for the older models.)
> 
> 
> Fingerboard
> Pau Ferro (6 st Malta Blue only), Maple (6 string Burgundy Mist or Graphite and 7 or 8 string)
> Version
> Tremolo 6 String, Fixed Bridge 7 String, Fixed Bridge 8 String
> Body Colour
> Graphite, Ghost White (7 and 8 String only), Malta Blue (6 String Only), Burgundy Mist (6 String Only)
> Full pics on their website: https://www.diffusion-audio.com/strandberg-boden-classic.html


WOW, that burgundy is beautiful.

Also I did not know about this Canadian dealer so this is good news and also bad news for my wallet...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

If only I hadn’t just bought a Fusion in March, I’d be all over a Burgandy Classic. Maybe I’ll convince myself to sell a guitar to replace.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Being as no one’s posted it yet:


----------



## narad

And they say romance is dead.


----------



## Siggevaio

Wow, the new classic models look awesome.


----------



## I play music

Haven't seen this discussed here: Boden 5 string bass prototype! 
Really cool if you ask me!


----------



## narad

I play music said:


> Haven't seen this discussed here: Boden 5 string bass prototype!
> Really cool if you ask me!



Well the prototype's super old now. I think we probably discussed it and then got bored again. Good to see it again - and without the chrome pickups.


----------



## I play music

narad said:


> Well the prototype's super old now. I think we probably discussed it and then got bored again. Good to see it again - and without the chrome pickups.


You might be referring to the old 4 string prototype. The 5 string is a new one I think, Ola posted this in March. Might be wrong though.


----------



## J_Mac

Gutted that there is no production model available with black stained body/dark fretboard/no trem/not painted. Hoping for something in the next line up...


----------



## Avedas

I barely even play bass but I want one of those


----------



## I play music




----------



## I play music

Anyone know what's up with the individual nut pieces that are on MTM models? Really like the idea of an adjustable and exchangeable nut where I don't need a guitar tech to install and file a new nut when I change string gauge significantly. Would be cool to see them on the normal models as well. 
I also like the Warwick nut, kind of the same idea, just not per string.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

The production models don’t have them because they’re being built in factories that do regular nuts all day; and deviating even to the extent of the previously-considered 3D-printed compensated nuts would drive costs up for no sake other than bragging rights over a non-standard nut.

I like the new nuts, but they’re overengineered: Going headless with a zero fret means that the nut is only there to align string spacing. Hence, the nuts on the production models perform their one job at a low cost. What I’d like to see focused on, instead, is putting out fewer guitars with off-center string locks.


----------



## Avedas

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> What I’d like to see focused on, instead, is putting out fewer guitars with off-center string locks.


The string locks work by pinching the string between two flat surfaces when you screw in the lock. I noticed that even if you put the string in straight, the screwing action causes the strings to often get pushed to the side right at the last moment of tightening. It's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## prlgmnr

They managed to get the bottom string dead straight into the lock on this one:

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...rg-boden-os-8-j-black-pau-ferro-made-in-japan

It's a... compromise, but I think you'll appreciate it.


----------



## Avedas

prlgmnr said:


> They managed to get the bottom string dead straight into the lock on this one:
> 
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...rg-boden-os-8-j-black-pau-ferro-made-in-japan
> 
> It's a... compromise, but I think you'll appreciate it.


Why is that called an OS 8 lmao


----------



## prlgmnr

I can't lie.... I kind of want to buy it


----------



## Avedas

I was at G Club today so I took a picture as I said I would. It honestly looks very nice in person.


----------



## I play music

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> The production models don’t have them because they’re being built in factories that do regular nuts all day; and deviating even to the extent of the previously-considered 3D-printed compensated nuts would drive costs up for no sake other than bragging rights over a non-standard nut.


Ok makes sense for the factory produced guitars but they don't even do them for the Swedish custom shop guitars, do they?


Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I like the new nuts, but they’re overengineered: Going headless with a zero fret means that the nut is only there to align string spacing. Hence, the nuts on the production models perform their one job at a low cost. What I’d like to see focused on, instead, is putting out fewer guitars with off-center string locks.


I've heard about problems with quick wear on zero frets before, so in that case getting rid of the zero fret with those adjustable nut pieces would be an advantage. 
Might be possible that the wear problems only exist if the zero fret is not done properly though, maybe people who have one know more about this.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Avedas said:


> I was at G Club today so I took a picture as I said I would. It honestly looks very nice in person.


What pickups are those? They are beautiful to look at. Are they just fluances?


----------



## Avedas

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What pickups are those? They are beautiful to look at. Are they just fluances?


BKP Aftermath, which is probably why this thing costs 570000 JPY lmao


----------



## diagrammatiks

china seems to have gotten a limited run of fluence loaded classic 6s.


----------



## aleclee

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I like the new nuts, but they’re overengineered: Going headless with a zero fret means that the nut is only there to align string spacing. Hence, the nuts on the production models perform their one job at a low cost. What I’d like to see focused on, instead, is putting out fewer guitars with off-center string locks.


As I understand it, the distinctive feature of the MTM nut is that they're individually height adjustable.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Which is helpful if you’re going without a zero fret. But the zero frets currently on all production Strandbergs is the simplest and cheapest way of achieving low nut-action without taking the time to set up a nut.

As always: I love Strandberg guitars enough to own several, and hope to check out Ola’s nuts again some day, but the brand exists to push gimmicks above all else.


----------



## aleclee

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Which is helpful if you’re going without a zero fret. But the zero frets currently on all production Strandbergs is the simplest and cheapest way of achieving low nut-action without taking the time to set up a nut.


Which is why they're on all but the most expensive models. When you're dropping MTM money, having a tweakable nut makes a bit more sense: the marginal cost is modest and MTM is all about getting things exactly the way you want. Having an adjustable nut ensures that you can keep it exactly the way you want.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I’m not in the market for one right now, but thanks all the same.


----------



## groverj3

I played a strandberg boden 7 (tremolo model) at a local store here for the first time. Loaded with Fluences (I'm assuming, moderns?). It played nice, and the neck wasn't a big deal to adjust to. What I did find odd though, is that rolling the volume down all the way did not reduce the volume to zero. It was still outputting to the amp, just very weakly. Not sure what was up with that. Maybe the wiring was just fucked.

Nice guitars, but I think a little overpriced at $2,395.00 (at least that's what the store is asking) for the Indonesian production model.


----------



## Avedas

groverj3 said:


> I played a strandberg boden 7 (tremolo model) at a local store here for the first time. Loaded with Fluences (I'm assuming, moderns?). It played nice, and the neck wasn't a big deal to adjust to. What I did find odd though, is that rolling the volume down all the way did not reduce the volume to zero. It was still outputting to the amp, just very weakly. Not sure what was up with that. Maybe the wiring was just fucked.
> 
> Nice guitars, but I think a little overpriced at $2,395.00 (at least that's what the store is asking) for the Indonesian production model.


Fucked wiring, probably. Although I've never played Fluences I would really hope they don't do that lmao. I have the Suhr set in my Prog with no weird issues.

I think the price was already kind of on the fence the justify as a Korean production model, but now that they were moved to Indonesia it's probably clear cut that you can do better for the money. It doesn't help that the US custom shop is so underwhelming too. I think I'll be out of the market for another strandy for at least a couple years at this rate.


----------



## groverj3

Avedas said:


> Fucked wiring, probably. Although I've never played Fluences I would really hope they don't do that lmao. I have the Suhr set in my Prog with no weird issues.
> 
> I think the price was already kind of on the fence the justify as a Korean production model, but now that they were moved to Indonesia it's probably clear cut that you can do better for the money. It doesn't help that the US custom shop is so underwhelming too. I think I'll be out of the market for another strandy for at least a couple years at this rate.



The fact that it is a unique design and whatnot gives the price some leeway, but maybe at $500 less I'd think it would make sense. You can definitely do better at this price point though.


----------



## narad

groverj3 said:


> I played a strandberg boden 7 (tremolo model) at a local store here for the first time. Loaded with Fluences (I'm assuming, moderns?). It played nice, and the neck wasn't a big deal to adjust to. What I did find odd though, is that rolling the volume down all the way did not reduce the volume to zero. It was still outputting to the amp, just very weakly. Not sure what was up with that. Maybe the wiring was just fucked.
> 
> Nice guitars, but I think a little overpriced at $2,395.00 (at least that's what the store is asking) for the Indonesian production model.



Well strandbergs have a lot of tone so just a -10 value roll-off, which is what most guitar knobs are, won't be enough to take the sound to zero. You'd need at least a -11 knob.


----------



## The 1

With strandbergs, you're definitely paying for the proprietary design/brand. If you compare them to other guitars quality/value wise, they fall short. But if what you want is specifically the headless/endurneck/chambered boden design, then nothing else is quite the same (even though there are more headless brands available now). At the end of the day, the build quality is about the same as other guitars coming out of the same factory which are at lower price points but without the strandberg design.


----------



## I play music

Avedas said:


> I think the price was already kind of on the fence the justify as a Korean production model, but now that they were moved to Indonesia it's probably clear cut that you can do better for the money.


Why do so many think that the Indonesian factory has to be lower quality than World Music in Korea?
Haven't companies like Strandberg or Schecter moved production away from World Music because of problems with them regarding schedule and quality?


----------



## I play music

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Which is helpful if you’re going without a zero fret. But the zero frets currently on all production Strandbergs is the simplest and cheapest way of achieving low nut-action without taking the time to set up a nut.


I'm not sure if the concept of a zero fret is good. Which is way those individual adjustable nut pieces do have my attention at least  No idea how much more expensive it would be to use it on all guitars though.


----------



## Avedas

I play music said:


> Why do so many think that the Indonesian factory has to be lower quality than World Music in Korea?
> Haven't companies like Strandberg or Schecter moved production away from World Music because of problems with them regarding schedule and quality?


I figured they moved away due to the volume limits WMI can put out. Either way for me a Korean guitar is excellent as the climate is nearly the same as Japan. Also the MII guitars I've tried out locally (strandberg original, ibanez iron labels) have not been all that good especially with the frets. I haven't been left with a great impression.


----------



## A-Branger

I play music said:


> Why do so many think that the Indonesian factory has to be lower quality than World Music in Korea?
> Haven't companies like Strandberg or Schecter moved production away from World Music because of problems with them regarding schedule and quality?


WMI has a factory in Indo too. So same people, and workers trained by the Korean ones. So in an ideal scenario the quality should remain the same (as long as you order the guitars with the same level of detail QC and extras, ect, basically make the same "order"), its just "cheaper" to produce?, or they have a less bussy factory so they can produce the guitars with less waiting times?. No idea why the move tho


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I play music said:


> I'm not sure if the concept of a zero fret is good.



Feel free to quote me again once you’re certain.


----------



## I play music

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Feel free to quote me again once you’re certain.





Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Which is helpful if you’re going without a zero fret. But the zero frets currently on all production Strandbergs is the simplest and cheapest way of achieving low nut-action without taking the time to set up a nut.


Well you explain why a zero fret is easier to produce and your explanation makes sense to me.
My concern is regarding the durability of a zero fret, though. I wouldn't want a guitar if it makes a "ping" noise every time a do a bend after only 1 or 2 years of owning it.
There probably is a reason why Vigier make the zero fret easily exchangeable, Strandberg use a stainless steel zero fret on their otherwise non stainless steel fretted Chinese produced guitars and Kiesel went back from zero frets to normal nuts. 
Unfortunately, how quickly something wears is not something I can check out trying a guitar for 5 minutes in a store as I hope it doesn't wear THAT fast.
But since you seem to own several Strandbergs, maybe you can shed some light on this matter.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

You’re preaching to the choir. I’ve made many posts in the past reiterating those same points, and have recently had old posts of mine necroquoted by posters ostensibly expecting me to justify why a business is installing proprietary hardware fabricated to order in $5,000 instruments, yet using two cents-worth of extruded cylindrical steel to achieve the same end in their Indonesian mass-production factory assembly line. I’m changing my official answer to http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/dima-ghotic-russia-custombuild.316857/


----------



## I play music

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> You’re preaching to the choir. I’ve made many posts in the past reiterating those same points, and have recently had old posts of mine necroquoted by posters ostensibly expecting me to justify why a business is installing proprietary hardware fabricated to order in $5,000 instruments, yet using two cents-worth of extruded cylindrical steel to achieve the same end in their Indonesian mass-production factory assembly line. I’m changing my official answer to http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/dima-ghotic-russia-custombuild.316857/


I feel like my point didn't get across: I did understand your explanation of why you think the individual nut pieces do not make sense for mass production. 
My point now is: Why zero frets (instead of a normal nut for example)? Do you think that a zero fret is actually cheaper to do than even a normal nut?
Do zero frets in your experience suffer from quick wear or not?


----------



## I play music

Avedas said:


> I figured they moved away due to the volume limits WMI can put out. Either way for me a Korean guitar is excellent as the climate is nearly the same as Japan. Also the MII guitars I've tried out locally (strandberg original, ibanez iron labels) have not been all that good especially with the frets. I haven't been left with a great impression.





A-Branger said:


> WMI has a factory in Indo too. So same people, and workers trained by the Korean ones. So in an ideal scenario the quality should remain the same (as long as you order the guitars with the same level of detail QC and extras, ect, basically make the same "order"), its just "cheaper" to produce?, or they have a less bussy factory so they can produce the guitars with less waiting times?. No idea why the move tho


I guess companies have also found out it's not the best idea to depend on only WMI. Some companies were hit quite hard by the production delays not so long ago I imagine. For example Schecter now have a significant amount of Indonesian and Korean produced guitars. So if one factory has problems at least not the whole line up is affected.


----------



## Lemons

I play music said:


> I feel like my point didn't get across: I did understand your explanation of why you think the individual nut pieces do not make sense for mass production.
> My point now is: Why zero frets (instead of a normal nut for example)? Do you think that a zero fret is actually cheaper to do than even a normal nut?
> Do zero frets in your experience suffer from quick wear or not?





Strandberg use individual bridge pieces, using a zero fret means the other strings can be ground (grounded?) by connecting the wire to a single bridge piece. Installing a zero fret is also a whole lot cheaper than properly cutting and installing a nut.


----------



## eugeneelgr

They seem like a great idea because I do get the "ping" sound when i do bends nearer the nut now, but there doesn't seem to be enough downward pulling pressure on the adjustable nut. I forsee it popping out of its slots pretty easily. Also, doesnt seem to be another screw locking in the pieces like on rev 5 bridges and above, so these adjustable nuts could rotate pretty easily and your settings may run? I may be crazy though, because they look like the bee's knees and make playing on the low frets less...claustrophobic.


----------



## Avedas

Doesn't look like there's any amount of downward angle on the unwound strings.

My G string pings a little for bending near the nut, but thankfully it's not audible and I don't feel it.


----------



## I play music

Lemons said:


> Strandberg use individual bridge pieces, using a zero fret means the other strings can be ground (grounded?) by connecting the wire to a single bridge piece.


What needs to be grounded would be the electronics though and not the strings. So I imagine this only to be relevant when the string breaks the grounding is attached to? And only for passive pickups?


Lemons said:


> Installing a zero fret is also a whole lot cheaper than properly cutting and installing a nut.


Thanks for answering my question 


eugeneelgr said:


> They seem like a great idea because I do get the "ping" sound when i do bends nearer the nut now,


Yes that's what I was worried about.


----------



## Lemons

I play music said:


> What needs to be grounded would be the electronics though and not the strings. So I imagine this only to be relevant when the string breaks the grounding is attached to? And only for passive pickups?
> 
> Thanks for answering my question



That's what I meant, if you use a zero fret then a single wire connects the ground to every string. Good point about the active pickups, I'm fairly sure almost all of the Strandberg range uses Fishmans now.


----------



## Avedas

Lemons said:


> That's what I meant, if you use a zero fret then a single wire connects the ground to every string. Good point about the active pickups, I'm fairly sure almost all of the Strandberg range uses Fishmans now.


Except for the Metal the 6 stringers are using Suhr passive pups. The Boden J line is still entirely done with Lace Alumitones, but I'm not sure if they're still being made or just left over; there are a lot of them floating around. Similarly, the Varbergs I've seen locally are pretty much all using Lundgrens. I think otherwise only the new ERGs are using Fishman.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Sevenstring.org: Where zero frets are for the sake of electrically grounding multi thousand-dollar guitars.


----------



## Lemons

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Sevenstring.org: Where zero frets are for the sake of electrically grounding multi thousand-dollar guitars.



Sevenstring.org: Where another reason a zero fret may be used in large scale production is because it makes electrically grounding a guitar slightly easier. 

Oh wait, that doesn't make for a flashy comment.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

No, you’re right - The zero fret’s probably for electrically grounding the guitar. Apologies for my trying to be flashy, and putting you in the position of having to address my flashy ways.

Also, I can’t be the only one to have thought of this:


----------



## StevenC

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Sevenstring.org: Where zero frets are for the sake of electrically grounding multi thousand-dollar guitars.


http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/2009/10/24/ground-zero/


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Edit: Waste of a rant. Carry on.


----------



## Soya

Oh Cmon Marc, it's not like you to hold back.


----------



## I play music

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> No, you’re right - The zero fret’s probably for electrically grounding the guitar. Apologies for my trying to be flashy, and putting you in the position of having to address my flashy ways.


There is a slight but important difference between "the reason" (what you seem to understand) and "another reason" (what Lemons said)...


----------



## Avedas

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop28/DS04610010/

Finally Boden J models with trems.


----------



## StevenC

Avedas said:


> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop28/DS04610010/
> 
> Finally Boden J models with trems.


Ugh unchambered basswood


----------



## diagrammatiks

Boden J's. Built with whatever leftover crap we have lying around and we definitely bought too many lace pickups


----------



## Avedas

I'm honestly surprised they're still being made. They have like zero marketing and all official Strandberg media has completely forgotten about them.


----------



## eugeneelgr

https://www.gbase.com/gear/strandbe...tar-gloss-metallic-green-gloss-metallic-green

This is a custom shop, yet it has the made to measure nuts. Interesting.


----------



## Aumann

Just ordered my first Strandberg original 7.

Had never read negative things about them until this thread. Must admit that a few comments about the quality leave me a bit scared .

How do you guys feel about that basinger strap btw. I don't immediately see how it truly secures the guitar. Any recommendations for straplock systems for the strandbergs? I usually use dunlop dual designs but i think that'll poke out too much at the upper horn.

I hope i won't regret this!


----------



## vortex_infinium

eugeneelgr said:


> https://www.gbase.com/gear/strandbe...tar-gloss-metallic-green-gloss-metallic-green
> 
> This is a custom shop, yet it has the made to measure nuts. Interesting.



It's kind of hard to tell I'm not too well versed with Strandbergs but the headstock sticker puts it in the Sweden CS right?

Here's a video at NAMM 2016 with another Sweden CS Boden 8 TT with the same nut. 

Purely speculation but maybe that's just a thing they were doing or trying out in that time period or showcasing for events? Both examples are 8 string True Temperament, it wouldn't be too far fetched to see some trickle-down-MTM stuff coming out of Sweden.


----------



## Avedas

eugeneelgr said:


> https://www.gbase.com/gear/strandbe...tar-gloss-metallic-green-gloss-metallic-green
> 
> This is a custom shop, yet it has the made to measure nuts. Interesting.


True temperament multiscale is actually pretty interesting.


Aumann said:


> Just ordered my first Strandberg original 7.
> 
> Had never read negative things about them until this thread. Must admit that a few comments about the quality leave me a bit scared .
> 
> How do you guys feel about that basinger strap btw. I don't immediately see how it truly secures the guitar. Any recommendations for straplock systems for the strandbergs? I usually use dunlop dual designs but i think that'll poke out too much at the upper horn.
> 
> I hope i won't regret this!


Wouldn't worry too much about the quality unless you get bad frets or misaligned saddles. My Prog came out flawless but it seems that's not always the case for people. I bought a Mono Betty strap and Dunlop strap locks. That strap is so tight that I haven't bothered to put the strap locks on yet.


----------



## I play music

Aumann said:


> I hope i won't regret this!


If you ordered in Europe or the U.S. worst thing that can happen to you is that you don't like it, send it back and get your money refunded. Their quality might not always be top notch, but their customer service definitely is!


eugeneelgr said:


> https://www.gbase.com/gear/strandbe...tar-gloss-metallic-green-gloss-metallic-green
> 
> This is a custom shop, yet it has the made to measure nuts. Interesting.


I think all TT-fret Strandbergs come with those nuts. Not sure why those and the others not. 
I personally would want stainless steel frets though and not the TT ones, so for me it doesn't really matter that they have those nuts.


----------



## Aumann

I play music said:


> If you ordered in Europe or the U.S. worst thing that can happen to you is that you don't like it, send it back and get your money refunded. Their quality might not always be top notch, but their customer service definitely is!
> 
> I think all TT-fret Strandbergs come with those nuts. Not sure why those and the others not.
> I personally would want stainless steel frets though and not the TT ones, so for me it doesn't really matter that they have those nuts.




That's reassuring! However, it's often the case that due to the honeymoon syndrome i only start noticing the flaws playing the instrument for months. Sounds silly, i know, but still. Had this with my PRS, in my mind i was certain it was perfect. Once the initial rush calmed down i realised the thing couldn't stay in tune and had some fret issues. Then again, i was a lot younger  

I also really hope i'm not one of the people who can't stand the Endure neck.


----------



## I play music

Aumann said:


> That's reassuring! However, it's often the case that due to the honeymoon syndrome i only start noticing the flaws playing the instrument for months. Sounds silly, i know, but still. Had this with my PRS, in my mind i was certain it was perfect. Once the initial rush calmed down i realised the thing couldn't stay in tune and had some fret issues. Then again, i was a lot younger
> 
> I also really hope i'm not one of the people who can't stand the Endure neck.


Read their return policy! I think you might have up to 30 days to try it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aumann

I play music said:


> Read their return policy! I think you might have up to 30 days to try it, but I'm not sure.


Yeah 2 weeks, i'm so stoked. It's my first 7 string also.


----------



## jco5055

So I went and skimmed through all 148 pages, and I gotta ask: in you guys's opinion, is a M2M guitar still a great choice? Most of the issues seem to be from the "cheaper" (for Strandberg) models and not much recently about M2M guitars, seems the bulk of that was posts dated 2015 or earlier. Or would you guys recommend someone like Ormsby building a Strandberg copy instead?


----------



## Avedas

jco5055 said:


> So I went and skimmed through all 148 pages, and I gotta ask: in you guys's opinion, is a M2M guitar still a great choice? Most of the issues seem to be from the "cheaper" (for Strandberg) models and not much recently about M2M guitars, seems the bulk of that was posts dated 2015 or earlier. Or would you guys recommend someone like Ormsby building a Strandberg copy instead?


Isn't the wait time like 2-3 years now? Probably why you don't hear too much about them anymore. They still get posted on their Instagram/Twitter from time to time.


----------



## jco5055

Well damn it can't hurt to sign up for the mailing list then


----------



## eugeneelgr

jco5055 said:


> So I went and skimmed through all 148 pages, and I gotta ask: in you guys's opinion, is a M2M guitar still a great choice? Most of the issues seem to be from the "cheaper" (for Strandberg) models and not much recently about M2M guitars, seems the bulk of that was posts dated 2015 or earlier. Or would you guys recommend someone like Ormsby building a Strandberg copy instead?



Multiscale or straight scale? Neck through or bolt on?

If you chose the latter for both questions, and if you just want a headless design rather than THE strandberg designs, go for Padalka. The current M2M prices are crazy and Padalka's bolt-on joint is much better. Not to mention the overall build quality surpasses M2Ms.


----------



## narad

eugeneelgr said:


> Multiscale or straight scale? Neck through or bolt on?
> 
> If you chose the latter for both questions, and if you just want a headless design rather than THE strandberg designs, go for Padalka. The current M2M prices are crazy and Padalka's bolt-on joint is much better. Not to mention the overall build quality surpasses M2Ms.



^^^ Have owned M2M and Padalka. Currently have an M2M and Padalka on order / planned. Agree with this 100%.


----------



## jco5055

eugeneelgr said:


> Multiscale or straight scale? Neck through or bolt on?
> 
> If you chose the latter for both questions, and if you just want a headless design rather than THE strandberg designs, go for Padalka. The current M2M prices are crazy and Padalka's bolt-on joint is much better. Not to mention the overall build quality surpasses M2Ms.



Would be the former for both haha


----------



## jco5055

I did send Padalka a question about if trem's would be an option on a neck thru/multiscale 7 Neptune or Saturn, if the answers yes it sounds like I may have to choose them over Strandberg.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Avedas said:


> Isn't the wait time like 2-3 years now? Probably why you don't hear too much about them anymore. They still get posted on their Instagram/Twitter from time to time.


Longer - signed up in 2015 and I'm nowhere near getting a slot... I'm actually not that interested anymore, since a lot has happened on the guitar market and there's better options these days.


----------



## jco5055

Lemonbaby said:


> Longer - signed up in 2015 and I'm nowhere near getting a slot... I'm actually not that interested anymore, since a lot has happened on the guitar market and there's better options these days.



Such as what? Padalka, Ormsby?


----------



## Mwoit

I got mine back in 2014 and I looked at prices for what would be equivalent spec now, and the general price has shot up like crazy.

I joined the waiting list around 2011, so I waited about 2.5 years from waiting, speccing, deposit to delivery.

I love my M2M, but would I do it again now? Probably not for the going M2M price.


----------



## StevenC

Avedas said:


> Isn't the wait time like 2-3 years now? Probably why you don't hear too much about them anymore. They still get posted on their Instagram/Twitter from time to time.


 I ordered my first M2M in September 2011 and received it early 2014. I ordered my second in January 2013 and the latest I know is that I'm 70 or spots behind guitars that are currently being made.

Unfortunately no one else really offers the exact cross section of what I want like M2M does.


----------



## I play music

Mwoit said:


> I love my M2M, but would I do it again now? Probably not for the going M2M price.


I think they intentionally made the M2M price very high so that most people interested in a M2M order the "normal" custom shop guitars instead and M2M stays more for the very unconventional stuff that requires some extra planning by Ola himself, for example if you wanted a Strandberg with a 30" scale.


----------



## narad

I play music said:


> I think they intentionally made the M2M price very high so that most people interested in a M2M order the "normal" custom shop guitars instead and M2M stays more for the very unconventional stuff that requires some extra planning by Ola himself, for example if you wanted a Strandberg with a 30" scale.



M2M precedes the creation of the US Washburn custom shop by a few years, which precedes the creation of the Swedish custom shop by a few years. The M2M stuff is now made in the same shop by the same people, and the custom shop prices are pretty much where the M2M prices are.


----------



## jco5055

I play music said:


> I think they intentionally made the M2M price very high so that most people interested in a M2M order the "normal" custom shop guitars instead and M2M stays more for the very unconventional stuff that requires some extra planning by Ola himself, for example if you wanted a Strandberg with a 30" scale.



I was interested back when the Custom Shop (using the configurator as my judge) had a lot more options and likewise was more expensive, but only in the past couple of months they've gone to it being of US Origin (compared to Sweden I think?) and you're basically just picking colors and string numbers. Like even a neck thru isn't an option.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> I ordered my first M2M in September 2011 and received it early 2014. I ordered my second in January 2013 and the latest I know is that I'm 70 or spots behind guitars that are currently being made.
> 
> Unfortunately no one else really offers the exact cross section of what I want like M2M does.


Holy shit man.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> I was interested back when the Custom Shop (using the configurator as my judge) had a lot more options and likewise was more expensive, but only in the past couple of months they've gone to it being of US Origin (compared to Sweden I think?) and you're basically just picking colors and string numbers. Like even a neck thru isn't an option.



The US custom shop is an _additional_ shop. The configurator still offers all the Swedish custom shop options (neck thrus, etc.) and presumably is Swedish made.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> The US custom shop is an _additional_ shop. The configurator still offers all the Swedish custom shop options (neck thrus, etc.) and presumably is Swedish made.



Ah I had to do a search on the site to see it's currently not accepting new orders, but they even removed just the option to go to that page so I assumed it was gone. 

Any opinion on that? I assume Padalka/Ormsby etc would still be a better bet because if I remember correctly you could easily make a $6000+ USD model just from the Custom Shop, and that's without the kind of care you get from a true custom.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Ah I had to do a search on the site to see it's currently not accepting new orders, but they even removed just the option to go to that page so I assumed it was gone.
> 
> Any opinion on that? I assume Padalka/Ormsby etc would still be a better bet because if I remember correctly you could easily make a $6000+ USD model just from the Custom Shop, and that's without the kind of care you get from a true custom.



You'd still get the care of a true custom as far as strandberg goes -- it's the same guys as M2M. 

But Padalka just takes things to another level in terms of attention to detail. The only con about Padalka is he doesn't like to change specs, which isn't as much of a con, but just something to know up front. I change specs on almost every order, but every order almost always seems to take 2-4 years and a lot of new stuff comes out and I buy other things and things change. The Padalka build for me was IIRC 3-4 months of wait and 3-4 months of build.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> You'd still get the care of a true custom as far as strandberg goes -- it's the same guys as M2M.
> 
> But Padalka just takes things to another level in terms of attention to detail. The only con about Padalka is he doesn't like to change specs, which isn't as much of a con, but just something to know up front. I change specs on almost every order, but every order almost always seems to take 2-4 years and a lot of new stuff comes out and I buy other things and things change. The Padalka build for me was IIRC 3-4 months of wait and 3-4 months of build.



Ahh that makes sense...that's the issue with builds that have either very long wait times or build times, you risk that new tech coming out, or even a new company/luthier that you all of a sudden want to change things.


----------



## Lemonbaby

jco5055 said:


> Such as what? Padalka, Ormsby?


For instance. And Skervesen, Abasi, Dark Matter, Kiesel...


----------



## jco5055

Lemonbaby said:


> For instance. And Skervesen, Abasi, Dark Matter, Kiesel...



Man I wish Abasi would get actual products/photos etc on their website.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> Man I wish Abasi would get actual products/photos etc on their website.


if you want to see completed guitars go check out ikebe's website. they have like 10 abasis sittting around.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you want to see completed guitars go check out ikebe's website. they have like 10 abasis sittting around.



This one's a beaut', at least, from this angle:


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> This one's a beaut', at least, from this angle:



That is nice, I still want to wait for some reviews once they get the production churning there seems to be some issues listed in the Abasi thread.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> That is nice, I still want to wait for some reviews once they get the production churning there seems to be some issues listed in the Abasi thread.



I'll point out one last thing with respect to Abasi guitars: in the Abasi thread we were told that these people in Japan wanted them so badly that they didn't care if they had QC issues. Now it doesn't even look like a good number of those, if any, people were the actual customers, but dealers.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> I'll point out one last thing with respect to Abasi guitars: in the Abasi thread we were told that these people in Japan wanted them so badly that they didn't care if they had QC issues. Now it doesn't even look like a good number of those, if any, people were the actual customers, but dealers.


To be fair *one* has sold! According to digimart listings anyway.


----------



## Aumann

Love the look of those abasi guitars. They're crazy expensive though. 

That being said. My strandberg original 7 arrived and i was lucky. Got a pretty much perfect one. Fretwork is impeccable. Sustain for days. Everything is alligned correctly. Only one minor spot on the finish. Almost invisible.

The tuning wasnt the most stable. But i guess that can be attributed to the long road from Sweden. I'll wait a little before judging. 

Im spoiled by my fender tele that just doesnt move. That thing came out of tune straight from the european depot of Fender.


----------



## Avedas

Aumann said:


> Love the look of those abasi guitars. They're crazy expensive though.
> 
> That being said. My strandberg original 7 arrived and i was lucky. Got a pretty much perfect one. Fretwork is impeccable. Sustain for days. Everything is alligned correctly. Only one minor spot on the finish. Almost invisible.
> 
> The tuning wasnt the most stable. But i guess that can be attributed to the long road from Sweden. I'll wait a little before judging.
> 
> Im spoiled by my fender tele that just doesnt move. That thing came out of tune straight from the european depot of Fender.


Your original would have come from Indonesia, so that may be a bit of a climate change depending where you are.


----------



## C_Henderson

They're all set up and sent from Sweden IIRC. Or at least when buying from the European shop, my Plini sig did when I got it last year.



Aumann said:


> The tuning wasnt the most stable. But i guess that can be attributed to the long road from Sweden. I'll wait a little before judging.



Don't worry, it may take a few days to settle down, but they're super stable. I play mine almost everyday and use the trem quite a bit and I only need to do some slight adjustments maybe once or twice a week. It just doesn't go out of tune, even less than my Tele!


----------



## Aumann

Avedas said:


> Your original would have come from Indonesia, so that may be a bit of a climate change depending where you are.


Indeed they are checked and set up in Sweden.

The action on mine came perfect out of the box though. And no dead spots whatsoever. I hope you're right. Nothing is worse to me than a guitar that often detunes. I have that problem on my PRS (year 2000) unfortunately. Need to check the keys

I must admit though, as it's my first seven string, i feel quite lost. I always fret my chords one string too high haha.


----------



## Malkav

Avedas said:


> Your original would have come from Indonesia, so that may be a bit of a climate change depending where you are.



Not necessarily, there are a few different arrangements that can be made with strandberg, one of them is to have the guitars go to Sweden for final checks, the other is to have them sent direct from the factory.

When we imported them we chose the direct option because we are the agents for Cort so they just got sent with our normal shipments, which means they rolled off the factory line and were sent straight to us. All 7 (2 Korean progs, 5 Originals) of them were damn impressive, from a build quality perspective I cannot fault a single one, the only issues were that the high Es on the nuts of the two 7 strings we brought in weren't perfectly cut, it took our tech all of 5 minutes to rectify and the tops were average, not bad at all just not quite as wow as some of them you see shared around but also better than quite a few I've seen as well.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Aumann said:


> Nothing is worse to me than a guitar that often detunes.



_Caveat emptor_: The QC I’ve seen on Korean/Indo Strandbergs have had inconsistent nut shaping and slotting (which is what one would expect from a brand that uses zero frets to mitigate nut height consistency) and, even on a Boden, the nut slotting relative to your preferred strung gauges will dictate the stability of the trem. This, combined with the inconsistent way the string locks can pull the strings out of the nut slots at odd angles, are variables to consider when setting up a new Boden and troubleshooting trem stability.

I always say: Expect every guitar to require setup and touch-ups, because they’re not thinking of you in-particular at the factory.


----------



## eugeneelgr

jco5055 said:


> Would be the former for both haha



If so, then you would be good either way. The m2m's build quality is more than good enough, though at the current price, padalka would probably be more bang for buck. I literally went crazy on his build list and still came up short from a similar build with m2m's current prices.

Never tried the padalka doublecut headless, but the strandberg boden body shape is amazing. Comfortable in every single bloody position. If you order a conventional neck profile, ask for it to be thinner cus his standard conventional shape is too thick to do thumb fretting, which i need to do sometimes.

Also, just want to comment that strandberg's neck is stiff as hell. Legit had no warping issues which have plagued every single one of my guitars, living in humid Singapore.


----------



## jco5055

Thanks for the info guys! One (or more) question: 

For those actually signed up/planning on an M2M, what exactly are you getting that requires you go the M2M route instead of a CS? I think off the top of my head I could probably just get a CS but I want to see if what you guys say makes me realize there are features I'd definitely want that would require a M2M.

Also, was the newest newsletter from April? I've had issues with random contacts/emails being marked as spam, so just wanna check I don't miss out.


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! One (or more) question:
> 
> For those actually signed up/planning on an M2M, what exactly are you getting that requires you go the M2M route instead of a CS? I think off the top of my head I could probably just get a CS but I want to see if what you guys say makes me realize there are features I'd definitely want that would require a M2M.
> 
> Also, was the newest newsletter from April? I've had issues with random contacts/emails being marked as spam, so just wanna check I don't miss out.


8 string Varberg/HSS/trem/baritone hybrid is the current plan. Have some other thoughts as well, but that's where I am at the moment.

The only things that really require M2M are baritone hybrid, 9+ strings, 8+ string trems, most Varbergs, and non standard scale lengths.


----------



## jco5055

StevenC said:


> 8 string Varberg/HSS/trem/baritone hybrid is the current plan. Have some other thoughts as well, but that's where I am at the moment.
> 
> The only things that really require M2M are baritone hybrid, 9+ strings, 8+ string trems, most Varbergs, and non standard scale lengths.



oh thanks, part of me is curious about Varbergs but I have a feeling (and I've seen it said here) that Boden seems to be the superior shape.


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> oh thanks, part of me is curious about Varbergs but I have a feeling (and I've seen it said here) that Boden seems to be the superior shape.


I just prefer the look of it. And with an M2M the "why not" factor becomes very big.

I suppose the other thing with M2Ms is if you want exotic woods, which is fair but has resulted in some ugly/Kiesel-y ones. This was a bit of an issue, in my opinion, when the Washburn stuff was coming out. A lot of people who just wanted a Misha copy or a Tosin copy now had a desirable spot on the waitlist that they couldn't sell, and the guitar they wanted was available for a lot cheaper, so they panicked and went kind of silly with specs. So you see a lot of standard scale, bolt on Bodens from the 40s on where people just didn't know what to order, and essentially ended up paying way more for slightly different woods and colours.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> So you see a lot of standard scale, bolt on Bodens from the 40s on where people just didn't know what to order,



Yea...like none of those Bodens in the 40-49 range were any good, really. Probably worth the least of all the M2M bodens.


----------



## Mwoit

narad said:


> Yea...like none of those Bodens in the 40-49 range were any good, really. Probably worth the least of all the M2M bodens.



Slipped that by 2. Phew.


----------



## J_Mac

I was in GuitarGuitar yesterday. They had 2 Original Bodens on display. I have to say the quality of these is far above the OS6 I bought a couple of years ago! The finishes were spot on and blemish free, the necks were works of art, and the hardware/backplate/etc was well machined and fitted. I’m very impressed.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Don’t suppose you looked to see whether they were WMI Korea or Indo?


----------



## J_Mac

It was this one: https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/170131306881008--strandberg-original-6-natural

Korean.


----------



## C_Henderson

All Originals are Indo-made. The ones made at WMI were the Prog, Metal, Fusion and sig models, all of which are being moved to Indonesia too.

I'm curious to see if there's a difference in quality now between the Korean and Indo version of the same models.


----------



## J_Mac

C_Henderson said:


> All Originals are Indo-made. The ones made at WMI were the Prog, Metal, Fusion and sig models, all of which are being moved to Indonesia too.
> 
> I'm curious to see if there's a difference in quality now between the Korean and Indo version of the same models.


Is it a mistake that it says Korea on this one?


----------



## C_Henderson

J_Mac said:


> Is it a mistake that it says Korea on this one?



Must be, they've always been made in Indonesia, that's what they say on the website: https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-original/
It's the rest of the line-up's production that's being moved to Indonesia (except for the Classic series as far as I know), so it's possible to find both Korean and Indo versions of those. Same specs in both cases though, so on paper they shouldn't be much different.


----------



## diagrammatiks

There were a couple of prototype originals that were made at wmi but they were only sold through the strandberg website.


----------



## J_Mac

diagrammatiks said:


> There were a couple of prototype originals that were made at wmi but they were only sold through the strandberg website.


Could be that the picture on the GuitarGuitar website is from Strandberg, so features a Korean stamp. I didn’t look at the stamp in store. That being said, the instruments they had in there were REALLY nice. Changed my mind about buying one, I’m gassing now...


----------



## vortex_infinium

A Salen is up for sale on Reverb. IDK about their specs or price or anything but it's the first I've seen for sale.

https://reverb.com/item/13263936-strandberg-boden-salen-deluxe-vintage-burst


----------



## DudeManBrother

It’s strange that it has a pick guard, tele style control plate, yet has a back cavity plate as well.


----------



## Soya

Many things are strange about that guitar. Plus $2300 really stings the nostrils.


----------



## Avedas

I wonder if anyone will buy a Salen NOT for the sole purpose of pimping it on Instagram.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I love it.


----------



## jco5055

anyone know of any music stores in the Chicago area that have one? I just want to try one out and see if all the features that differentiate them from "normal" guitars such as headless, multiscale at the least, but even better with the endurneck etc to see if they gel with me.


----------



## diagrammatiks

guitar center carries them but I think they are all sold out at the moment. you can call your nearest one and ask. if they have any in stock at another location...I suggest you use guitar center's no questioned asked 45 day "gear rental policy" it's risk free.


----------



## Soya

I know CME won't have one, really doubtful a different ship will also. Best chance is actually to get on a Chicago music Facebook group to see if anyone has one they'll let you play.


----------



## jco5055

Soya said:


> I know CME won't have one, really doubtful a different ship will also. Best chance is actually to get on a Chicago music Facebook group to see if anyone has one they'll let you play.


Thanks! I’ve just joined a Facebook group to ask.


----------



## Avedas

So if I understand this correctly, the Swedish custom shop is not currently taking orders and the very disappointing US custom shop is for US customers only. Also M2M is like a half decade wait at least.

I guess it's money saving time.


----------



## jco5055

Avedas said:


> So if I understand this correctly, the Swedish custom shop is not currently taking orders and the very disappointing US custom shop is for US customers only. Also M2M is like a half decade wait at least.
> 
> I guess it's money saving time.


I’ve been lamenting the fact that I want both an Aristides and Strandberg but $$ wise would be years apart for me...looks like I might not have a choice regardless


----------



## jco5055

Double post


----------



## Avedas

jco5055 said:


> I’ve been lamenting the fact that I want both an Aristides and Strandberg but $$ wise would be years apart for me...looks like I might not have a choice regardless


I want a galactic sparkle 7 but an Aristides custom is going to be stupidly expensive here.

If those Strandberg Sugi models weren't so overpriced I'd already own one by now


----------



## jco5055

So I found out a Strandberg and Vader owner works like a block away from my work place, and is down for me to try them out next week...I'm very excited.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

jco5055 said:


> So I found out a Strandberg and Vader owner works like a block away from my work place, and is down for me to try them out next week...I'm very excited.



Bring a napkin and whistle.


----------



## aleclee

Avedas said:


> So if I understand this correctly, the Swedish custom shop is not currently taking orders and the very disappointing US custom shop is for US customers only. Also M2M is like a half decade wait at least.
> 
> I guess it's money saving time.


If you do a USA Select configuration, they will transfer the order to the EU site


----------



## StevenC

Swedish production and Made to Measure is ending.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Swedish production and Made to Measure is ending.


where'd you hear that?


----------



## Casper777

StevenC said:


> Swedish production and Made to Measure is ending.



Yeah just saw that... quite understand the move TBH.
Recent years have seen the "import" quality raise so much that the upcharge for CS was becoming less and less warranted.

And the proportion of CS in total sales must have become so tiny that if was maybe not justifying the time. The growing network must be a pain to manage and seeing Ola travel the world every month or so, it's clear that the focus is on rationalizing operations.

I can only congratulate Ola and the team for the achievement and great product line they have built over the recent years!

Can't wait to add some more to the collection... and happy to own the now collector Washberg and Swedish Bodens


----------



## diagrammatiks

If they don’t make a production neckthrough I’m going to riot.


----------



## jco5055

I'm just hoping they add some more options such as neckthru for starters to the CS, the fact that it's in the US helps me from a convenience standpoint.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I mean I guess skervesen will now make a neck through shoggie with t4m hardware that's Multiscale...but I really like the strandberg shape and enduraneck.

maybe I'll riot a little bit.


----------



## StevenC

I think I'm probably done with Strandberg unless I can snag one of those Varbergs in Japan. No interest in any of the other offerings.


----------



## jco5055

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean I guess skervesen will now make a neck through shoggie with t4m hardware that's Multiscale...but I really like the strandberg shape and enduraneck.
> 
> maybe I'll riot a little bit.



Tom Winspear told me via Facebook that "a high end company that makes ergo models is going to start offering T4M trems regularly" but said he couldn't say what company, maybe it's Skervesen?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> Tom Winspear told me via Facebook that "a high end company that makes ergo models is going to start offering T4M trems regularly" but said he couldn't say what company, maybe it's Skervesen?


overload already uses t4m hardware on their headless guitars fwiw.


----------



## jco5055

KnightBrolaire said:


> overload already uses t4m hardware on their headless guitars fwiw.



well it was in response to me saying I was looking for my theoretical "dream guitar" whether production or CS that would be an ergo/headless multiscale neck through with trem, and he said "you'll want to wait this will be your best option". I have no idea what Overload's quality is in comparison to that statement.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I mean companies have always had the option of using the t4m. Skervesen happened to have the first one of theirs I’ve seen on their Facebook. 

Overload has been using it. But I’ve seen some recent horror stories that make me wary. 

Marconi labs has it too. 

Everyone has the option. They don’t really make enough units for a production level guitar though.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Tom Winspear told me via Facebook that "a *high end* company that makes ergo models is going to start offering T4M trems regularly"



I guess that rules out Skervesen, Overload, and Marconi.


----------



## jco5055

hmmm maybe that's the big news Tom can't tell me, T4M will up it's production for one company.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> I guess that rules out Skervesen, Overload, and Marconi.



Haha I tried looking at his likes on his Facebook page to narrow it down.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> I guess that rules out Skervesen, Overload, and Marconi.


leave skervesen alone bb. they don't even want to make raptors. it's just the customers. they insistent.


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> well it was in response to me saying I was looking for my theoretical "dream guitar" whether production or CS that would be an ergo/headless multiscale neck through with trem, and he said "you'll want to wait this will be your best option". I have no idea what Overload's quality is in comparison to that statement.


Doesn't Padalka already do all that?


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Doesn't Padalka already do all that?



have they? I'll have to look. They are a good choice for sure.

doesn't really seem a likely candidate to do a production level guitar though.


----------



## I play music

jco5055 said:


> Tom Winspear told me via Facebook that "a high end company that makes ergo models is going to start offering T4M trems regularly" but said he couldn't say what company, maybe it's Skervesen?





StevenC said:


> Doesn't Padalka already do all that?


Actually Padalka is the only company that comes to my mind that is both clearly high end and does ergonomic models ....


----------



## StevenC

diagrammatiks said:


> have they? I'll have to look. They are a good choice for sure.
> 
> doesn't really seem a likely candidate to do a production level guitar though.


They certainly have a fanned headless with a T4M trem and also do neck through, so why not both?

I thought it didn't need to be production.


----------



## Avedas

Ugh I hope they step up the options in the US custom shop but based on the newsletter it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Maybe I'll try to pick up one of the Sugi J6 or 7 models next year and call it a day.


----------



## Nialzzz

They have said they’ll honour the current M2M list by the looks of it.


----------



## StevenC

Nialzzz said:


> They have said they’ll honour the current M2M list by the looks of it.


Already waited indefinitely for 5 years, what's a few more?


----------



## vortex_infinium

https://mailchi.mp/e65d5ddca987/the-strandberg-newsletter-july-2018

- Salens officially announced.
- New Boden Classics teased (I posted those earlier).
- Sweden Custom Shop officially closed.
- By extension MTM program is suspended indefinitely. So if you got a spot on the list don't give it up.


----------



## Lemons

Hey guys, I'm currently building an 8 string guitar inspired by the Strandberg Boden. I used to own a Boden 8 and absolutely loved the Endurneck profile. Since I'd like to get something reasonably close to the real thing on this build, would anyone with an 8 string Boden be able to send me a few measurements from their neck?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

> https://mailchi.mp/e65d5ddca987/the-strandberg-newsletter-july-2018
> 
> -Swedish Custom Shop Officially Closed



Looks like M2M has been moved to AliExpress.


----------



## Avedas

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Looks like M2M has been moved to AliExpress.


AliExpress has better options than the US custom shop


----------



## jco5055

So I got to try the Strandberg today (OS 6)

-It's ridiculously light, it was chambered and looking it up online looks like it was probably like ~4 pounds?

- It really does balance perfectly, 0 movement at all when I stood up vs sitting down, and the shape lets the body rest on my right leg yet still being more classically positioned, as opposed with my RG the body rests completely on my left leg.

- I didn't even notice the endurneck, and I mean that in a positive. When I actually paid attention to it my hand follows the endurneck profile perfectly and naturally. For what it's worth I have huge hands but I'm only average height so I guess they're not freaaaakish but still big. I don't know if that's a common theme with those that like the endurneck or not.

- I didn't notice the fan at all either, but it's apparently only 0.5" so that may explain it.

- The owner did tell me that he barely plays it anymore, basically because he has a Suhr now and "that guitar has zero flaws" so now I'm motivated to try a high end "normal" guitar, there's a local Caparison owner near me and Chicago Music Exchange has a Regius 7 so I think I need to try those out (along with a Majesty 7 a local Guitar Center has). 

But honestly my main takeaway was I really did love the endurneck, so either that licensed to a luthier/other company or just another asymmetrical neck shape may be a requirement for me in the future.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> So I got to try the Strandberg today (OS 6)
> 
> -It's ridiculously light, it was chambered and looking it up online looks like it was probably like ~4 pounds?
> 
> - It really does balance perfectly, 0 movement at all when I stood up vs sitting down, and the shape lets the body rest on my right leg yet still being more classically positioned, as opposed with my RG the body rests completely on my left leg.
> 
> - I didn't even notice the endurneck, and I mean that in a positive. When I actually paid attention to it my hand follows the endurneck profile perfectly and naturally. For what it's worth I have huge hands but I'm only average height so I guess they're not freaaaakish but still big. I don't know if that's a common theme with those that like the endurneck or not.
> 
> - I didn't notice the fan at all either, but it's apparently only 0.5" so that may explain it.
> 
> - The owner did tell me that he barely plays it anymore, basically because he has a Suhr now and "that guitar has zero flaws" so now I'm motivated to try a high end "normal" guitar, there's a local Caparison owner near me and Chicago Music Exchange has a Regius 7 so I think I need to try those out (along with a Majesty 7 a local Guitar Center has).
> 
> But honestly my main takeaway was I really did love the endurneck, so either that licensed to a luthier/other company or just another asymmetrical neck shape may be a requirement for me in the future.


they don't license the endurneck anymore, so there's not much chance of getting a new guitar with that neck profile.


----------



## jco5055

KnightBrolaire said:


> they don't license the endurneck anymore, so there's not much chance of getting a new guitar with that neck profile.



Well I know there are similar styles out there, like Rik Toone's profiles, and I asked Simon from Padalka about neck shapes and he said he offered trapezoidal-ish necks, not sure if that would be just buying Toone's license or not.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> Well I know there are similar styles out there, like Rik Toone's profiles, and I asked Simon from Padalka about neck shapes and he said he offered trapezoidal-ish necks, not sure if that would be just buying Toone's license or not.


Toone's IPNP profile is pretty comfy ime, moreso than the endurneck (at least for me). I don't think he licenses that profile anymore either though, so you'd prob have to talk to simon about doing something similar but not exactly like it.


----------



## jco5055

KnightBrolaire said:


> Toone's IPNP profile is pretty comfy ime, moreso than the endurneck (at least for me). I don't think he licenses that profile anymore either though, so you'd prob have to talk to simon about doing something similar but not exactly like it.



I think both of us agree that if there's someone out there that could "better" a design like that it would be Simon.


----------



## jco5055

I just looked at my email with Simon, he said he could make it rounded asymmetrical instead of trapezoid...I'm trying to think if I've ever played such a neck before.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> I think both of us agree that if there's someone out there that could "better" a design like that it would be Simon.


necks are a pretty subjective thing ime. I know some luthiers like Toone have sent people foam versions of the neck profiles so they could see if they mesh with it/ what they wanted changed. I don't know if simon would do that but that's prob the best way to figure out if you'll like the neck profile barring flying to russia to try one.


----------



## Soya

jco5055 said:


> Chicago music Exchange has a Regius 7 so I think I need to try those out (along with a Majesty 7 a local Guitar Center has).



Hmm I might have to take a small road trip.


----------



## jco5055

Soya said:


> Hmm I might have to take a small road trip.



please don't buy it before I can try it haha


----------



## Soya

Oh don't worry, I can't afford anything at that place.


----------



## savage

Is anyone else waiting for their Swedish CS? My order was supposed to be finished early May but apparently Ola had some setbacks in the CS resulting in the delay. Problem is, he hasn't shown me any updates other than a super rough cut of the shape near the end of May, and he's given no estimates on completion time. Even got a nice koan about perfection taking time. I don't want to bother the guy with emails, but I'm not seeing stellar customer service in action here.


----------



## eugeneelgr

savage said:


> Is anyone else waiting for their Swedish CS? My order was supposed to be finished early May but apparently Ola had some setbacks in the CS resulting in the delay. Problem is, he hasn't shown me any updates other than a super rough cut of the shape near the end of May, and he's given no estimates on completion time. Even got a nice koan about perfection taking time. I don't want to bother the guy with emails, but I'm not seeing stellar customer service in action here.



Fat hope on getting pictorial updates. But with regards on at least an email update, keep sending an email every week, worked for me.


----------



## narad

savage said:


> Is anyone else waiting for their Swedish CS? My order was supposed to be finished early May but apparently Ola had some setbacks in the CS resulting in the delay. Problem is, he hasn't shown me any updates other than a super rough cut of the shape near the end of May, and he's given no estimates on completion time. Even got a nice koan about perfection taking time. I don't want to bother the guy with emails, but I'm not seeing stellar customer service in action here.



You didn't get an email update about the close of the Swedish CS? They're trying to wrap up all builds in the next few months here so you should expect yours sort of in those bounds (at least, that's what they're shooting for). Same as mine, but yours is likely further along even.


----------



## savage

Nope, haha. I just went and read their July newsletter. Now I'm happy I decided to go the neck-through route. Thanks for the info guys! Now to satiate the GAS in the meantime. . .


----------



## SpherE22

guys, something I just noticed with the strandys...If you go for a trem, the pickups will have to be straight and the distance between the bridge pickup and the saddles will be unoptimal. they will sound less tight. has anyone ever noticed that their bodens had these problems?


----------



## Dayn

SpherE22 said:


> guys, something I just noticed with the strandys...If you go for a trem, the pickups will have to be straight and the distance between the bridge pickup and the saddles will be unoptimal. they will sound less tight. has anyone ever noticed that their bodens had these problems?


I suppose I'll find out in a week when I get mine, but given how small of a fan it is, and that the distance from the pickup to the saddle of the lowest string is about the same as on my RG2228 due to needing to have the saddle that far back for intonation, I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## C_Henderson

SpherE22 said:


> guys, something I just noticed with the strandys...If you go for a trem, the pickups will have to be straight and the distance between the bridge pickup and the saddles will be unoptimal. they will sound less tight. has anyone ever noticed that their bodens had these problems?



Nope, I haven't had an issue at all.


----------



## Avedas

SpherE22 said:


> guys, something I just noticed with the strandys...If you go for a trem, the pickups will have to be straight and the distance between the bridge pickup and the saddles will be unoptimal. they will sound less tight. has anyone ever noticed that their bodens had these problems?


The fan is pretty small, especially on the 6 stringers. Couldn't possibly tell the difference.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

For as much as my Bodens are my go-tos, the distance between the pickup and bridge is no more “unoptimal” than the Strandberg gimmicks are “optimal” - _No one_ feels handicapped when they pick up a non-Boden.

What _does _bother me is the lack of space to mount a GK pickup between the bridge humbucker and trem baseplate. I just keep hoping the piezo saddles Ola prototyped for Plini are someday available for order.


----------



## aleclee

SpherE22 said:


> guys, something I just noticed with the strandys...If you go for a trem, the pickups will have to be straight and the distance between the bridge pickup and the saddles will be unoptimal. they will sound less tight. has anyone ever noticed that their bodens had these problems?


I don't believe that the pickup positioning is different between terms and hardtails nor do I believe that the pickup positioning has changed from the pre-trem hardtails.


----------



## SpherE22

aleclee said:


> I don't believe that the pickup positioning is different between terms and hardtails nor do I believe that the pickup positioning has changed from the pre-trem hardtails.


For 6 strings, yeah. They both use suhr pickups that are straight. But for 7, they use either fluences with a slanted routing or straight routing in the case of a 7 string tremolo. Misha mansoor sent his made to measure strandberg back solely because the bridge pickup didn't have the bite that can only be provided by a pickup that is placed closer to the bridge. So I was asking for a modern metal player's perspective when doing power chord chugging on low strings.


----------



## aleclee

SpherE22 said:


> For 6 strings, yeah. They both use suhr pickups that are straight. But for 7, they use either fluences with a slanted routing or straight routing in the case of a 7 string tremolo. Misha mansoor sent his made to measure strandberg back solely because the bridge pickup didn't have the bite that can only be provided by a pickup that is placed closer to the bridge. So I was asking for a modern metal player's perspective when doing power chord chugging on low strings.


Easy to see it on the Original 7 hardtail vs trem. Funny thing is on some other models (e.g., Classic 7), pickup angles don't change between trem and hardtail.


----------



## narad

SpherE22 said:


> For 6 strings, yeah. They both use suhr pickups that are straight. But for 7, they use either fluences with a slanted routing or straight routing in the case of a 7 string tremolo. Misha mansoor sent his made to measure strandberg back solely because the bridge pickup didn't have the bite that can only be provided by a pickup that is placed closer to the bridge. So I was asking for a modern metal player's perspective when doing power chord chugging on low strings.



And yet for Tosin, it was no problem.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> And yet for Tosin, it was no problem.



to be fair AAL music is more "clean" than heavy distorded riffs of Periphery


but yeh at the end of the day its a matter of personal prefference


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Misha’s Boden was built-to-order by Ola; with tweaks expected. Try shooting off an email about how your Indonesian SKU guitar’s pickup isn’t close-enough to the bridge for serious dj0nts, and see what it gets you.

No matter what brand of guitar we like to play, the worst thing about it ends up being the other people who play it.


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> to be fair AAL music is more "clean" than heavy distorded riffs of Periphery
> 
> 
> but yeh at the end of the day its a matter of personal prefference



Yea, I just have some qualms with people speculating that something is "wrong" because one notable person felt his particular guitar was not tight enough for his sound. 

Why stop there? We could move all pickups even closer to the bridge, then I could complain that the slanted pickup on slanted bridge guitars weren't tight enough, and then random people on the internet could say, "hey, it wasn't tight enough for that guy!" Ultimately, as you say, personal preference, but one that people need to try out with their ears and not their eyeballs.


----------



## Avedas

It's time to just mount bridges onto pickups to ensure tightness.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i know for my ears and personal preference that my straight routed boden doesn't sound as good as my angled ones did. it's warmer sounding and doesn't have the same bite as the angled version. i had sfty3 and elysians in it, but the guitar just didn't translate the aggressiveness those pickup sets had in my other 8 string.


----------



## SpherE22

A-Branger said:


> to be fair AAL music is more "clean" than heavy distorded riffs of Periphery
> 
> 
> but yeh at the end of the day its a matter of personal prefference


I don't follow. Tosin's signature has a hardtail with fanned fluences.

For me, I can immediately feel and hear the difference between a 22/21 fret guitar with a 24 if I have it in my hand(not right away from, say, a record), as the neck pickup being closer to the nut gives it a creamier sound. But as modern players we have to make that compromise. 

Also got a chance to try out a MTM strandberg with what I believe was a 28-26.5 fan with straight lundgren. The bridge pups sounded so hollow and flubby. A solution would be having the neutral fret be right on the bridge, but then you may get playability issues.


----------



## SpherE22

A-Branger said:


> to be fair AAL music is more "clean" than heavy distorded riffs of Periphery
> 
> 
> but yeh at the end of the day its a matter of personal prefference


I don't follow. Tosin's signature has a hardtail with fanned fluences.

For me, I can immediately feel and hear the difference between a 22/21 fret guitar with a 24 if I have it in my hand(not right away from, say, a record), as the neck pickup being closer to the nut gives it a creamier sound. But as modern players we have to make that compromise. 

Also got a chance to try out a MTM strandberg with what I believe was a 28-26.5 fan with straight lundgren. The bridge pups sounded so hollow and flubby. A solution would be having the neutral fret be right on the bridge, but then you may get playability issues.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Avedas said:


> It's time to just mount bridges onto pickups to ensure tightness.



Maybe we’ve misunderstood; and someone has gripes with the way the guitar keeps falling out of their ass.



KnightBrolaire said:


> i know for my ears and personal preference that my straight routed boden doesn't sound as good as my angled ones did. it's warmer sounding and doesn't have the same bite as the angled version. i had sfty3 and elysians in it, but the guitar just didn't translate the aggressiveness those pickup sets had in my other 8 string.



Are we _certain _we’re not attributing _complaint variable X_ to tonewood, in this instance?


----------



## narad

So to summarize: the prog trem version of the strandberg may not have the pre-EQ tightness needed for djent/metal.

Also, stratocasters. Don't even bother trying to djent on a Fender standard strat -- the pickup is not even oriented in the right direction. What was Leo thinking??


----------



## Dayn

Since I got my Prog 7, I can say the distance from saddle to bridge pickup is the same as my RG2228.

And we all know how bad the RG2228 is for djent.


----------



## A-Branger

I wouldnt know. Weird Ibanez names dont mean shit to me. As far as I can tell its some RG mmmmm dark blue? Hahaha


----------



## I play music

Dayn said:


> Since I got my Prog 7, I can say the distance from saddle to bridge pickup is the same as my RG2228.
> 
> And we all know how bad the RG2228 is for djent.


The RG2228 has a longer scale length. So the pickup position relative to the scale length is actually closer to the bridge ;-)


----------



## StevenC

SpherE22 said:


> I don't follow. Tosin's signature has a hardtail with fanned fluences.
> 
> For me, I can immediately feel and hear the difference between a 22/21 fret guitar with a 24 if I have it in my hand(not right away from, say, a record), as the neck pickup being closer to the nut gives it a creamier sound. But as modern players we have to make that compromise.
> 
> Also got a chance to try out a MTM strandberg with what I believe was a 28-26.5 fan with straight lundgren. The bridge pups sounded so hollow and flubby. A solution would be having the neutral fret be right on the bridge, but then you may get playability issues.


They're talking about Tosin's Strandbergs:















Also, which Made to Measure did you play?


----------



## Dayn

I play music said:


> The RG2228 has a longer scale length. So the pickup position relative to the scale length is actually closer to the bridge ;-)


Now you made me want to do some maths. I hope you know this is unforgivable.

I took out my tape measure and measured from where the string sits on the edge of the saddle towards the middle of the pickup. The saddles are all properly intonated. This gives me:

RG2228: 27.00" scale, 50mm~ from saddle to middle of pickup.
Prog 7: 26.25" scale at the longest, 48mm~ from lowest saddle to middle of pickup.
I'll change that to millimetres because imperial units make my head hurt.

For the RG2228, the bridge pickup is 50mm out on a 685.8mm neck. That's roughly 7.29% along the scale.
For the Prog 7, the bridge pickup is 48mm out on a 666.75mm neck (how auspicious). That's roughly 7.199% along the scale.
That's a difference of 0.091%. The Strandberg's bridge pickup is actually closer than the Ibanez, proportionately with the trem bridge.

But how much does that 0.091% actually matter? A different gauge with slightly different intonation would probably have a greater difference.

Anecdotally, the only difference is because the Strandberg has a slightly thicker string on a shorter scale compared to my Ibanez, which gives it an almost imperceptibly thicker tone. But that's nothing to do with the pickup position.

I think the position of the bridge pickup is probably the least of anyone's worries.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Strandbergers is a spectrum.


----------



## crackout

To me the issue lies in the homogeneity along all strings.
The high strings sound a lot snappier and have more bite than the low ones due to the bridge pickup sitting closer to the saddles on the treble side. I noticed this while playing @raytsh's Boden OG.

Depending on the application this can be a bonus, but imho in terms of versatility, the sound of the individual strings should be balanced.


----------



## I play music

Dayn said:


> Now you made me want to do some maths. I hope you know this is unforgivable.
> 
> I took out my tape measure and measured from where the string sits on the edge of the saddle towards the middle of the pickup. The saddles are all properly intonated. This gives me:
> 
> RG2228: 27.00" scale, 50mm~ from saddle to middle of pickup.
> Prog 7: 26.25" scale at the longest, 48mm~ from lowest saddle to middle of pickup.
> I'll change that to millimetres because imperial units make my head hurt.
> 
> For the RG2228, the bridge pickup is 50mm out on a 685.8mm neck. That's roughly 7.29% along the scale.
> For the Prog 7, the bridge pickup is 48mm out on a 666.75mm neck (how auspicious). That's roughly 7.199% along the scale.
> That's a difference of 0.091%. The Strandberg's bridge pickup is actually closer than the Ibanez, proportionately with the trem bridge.
> 
> But how much does that 0.091% actually matter? A different gauge with slightly different intonation would probably have a greater difference.
> 
> Anecdotally, the only difference is because the Strandberg has a slightly thicker string on a shorter scale compared to my Ibanez, which gives it an almost imperceptibly thicker tone. But that's nothing to do with the pickup position.
> 
> I think the position of the bridge pickup is probably the least of anyone's worries.


I stay corrected.


----------



## narad

Dayn said:


> Now you made me want to do some maths. I hope you know this is unforgivable.
> 
> I took out my tape measure and measured from where the string sits on the edge of the saddle towards the middle of the pickup. The saddles are all properly intonated. This gives me:
> 
> RG2228: 27.00" scale, 50mm~ from saddle to middle of pickup.
> Prog 7: 26.25" scale at the longest, 48mm~ from lowest saddle to middle of pickup.
> I'll change that to millimetres because imperial units make my head hurt.
> 
> For the RG2228, the bridge pickup is 50mm out on a 685.8mm neck. That's roughly 7.29% along the scale.
> For the Prog 7, the bridge pickup is 48mm out on a 666.75mm neck (how auspicious). That's roughly 7.199% along the scale.
> That's a difference of 0.091%. The Strandberg's bridge pickup is actually closer than the Ibanez, proportionately with the trem bridge.
> 
> But how much does that 0.091% actually matter? A different gauge with slightly different intonation would probably have a greater difference.
> 
> Anecdotally, the only difference is because the Strandberg has a slightly thicker string on a shorter scale compared to my Ibanez, which gives it an almost imperceptibly thicker tone. But that's nothing to do with the pickup position.
> 
> I think the position of the bridge pickup is probably the least of anyone's worries.



You the MVP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dayn said:


> Now you made me want to do some maths. I hope you know this is unforgivable.
> 
> I took out my tape measure and measured from where the string sits on the edge of the saddle towards the middle of the pickup. The saddles are all properly intonated. This gives me:
> 
> RG2228: 27.00" scale, 50mm~ from saddle to middle of pickup.
> Prog 7: 26.25" scale at the longest, 48mm~ from lowest saddle to middle of pickup.
> I'll change that to millimetres because imperial units make my head hurt.
> 
> For the RG2228, the bridge pickup is 50mm out on a 685.8mm neck. That's roughly 7.29% along the scale.
> For the Prog 7, the bridge pickup is 48mm out on a 666.75mm neck (how auspicious). That's roughly 7.199% along the scale.
> That's a difference of 0.091%. The Strandberg's bridge pickup is actually closer than the Ibanez, proportionately with the trem bridge.
> 
> But how much does that 0.091% actually matter? A different gauge with slightly different intonation would probably have a greater difference.
> 
> Anecdotally, the only difference is because the Strandberg has a slightly thicker string on a shorter scale compared to my Ibanez, which gives it an almost imperceptibly thicker tone. But that's nothing to do with the pickup position.
> 
> I think the position of the bridge pickup is probably the least of anyone's worries.


fine I'll play along.
my boden 8 custom measures 65mm to the middle of the bridge pickup. 65/711.2mm scale=.0913 or 9.13% along the scale
measurements from a boden original 8: 60 mm 60/711.2= .084 or 8.4%
knightro is 50mm to the middle. 50/711.2mm= .0703 or 7.03%
overload is 50mm. 50/685.8mm= .0729 or 7.29%
The 8 string versions suffer from this difference in sound the most.
I've used sfty3 pickups in all of the aforementioned guitars, and elysians in the boden/overload.
There was a difference in the sound when I swapped both the elysians and the sfty3s from the overload to the boden. I'm not some cork sniffing crazy person, it was noticeable for those pickups, particularly the elysians. They didn't feel the same in the boden. Both sets of pickups had a brightness and aggressiveness that I enjoy, and that got tamed by the boden. I'm not going to give much credence to t o n e w o o d s especially since the aforementioned positive traits were present in two totally different guitars in terms of wood choices.


----------



## narad

There's a lot that's different between the bodens and the other guitars in addition to the bridge pickup position. Confounding variables.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> There's a lot that's different between the bodens and the other guitars in addition to the bridge pickup position. Confounding variables.


true. i can't objectively say that the route is making a difference, but neither can dayn. even if i limit the measurements/variables to just strandbergs, the bridge pickup is further along the total scale length for the 8 strings than his 7 string.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> true. i can't objectively say that the route is making a difference, but neither can dayn. even if i limit the measurements/variables to just strandbergs, the bridge pickup is further along the total scale length for the 8 strings than his 7 string.



Well I mean, objectively I would agree with you that it does make a difference. It's just that the wood makes a difference, the bridge and nut makes a difference, the pickup height, and whether it has a cover makes a difference. The question is whether these differences are important, or assuming you hear a different set of characteristics whether your pickups are in your boden or your non-bodens (which I'm happy to take your word for), which changes are most responsible for that perceived difference?

To that end, I don't think there's an critical difference in sound stemming from such small changes in the pickup, or one's that can't be solved with a little EQ'ing. People are damning a guitar for the bridge pickup placement, while simultaneously thinking a precision drive is going to tighten up their sound. How do they think that works?


----------



## diagrammatiks

It’s still really ugly though. If they had a plate on the normal bridge like on the 7 term that look much better.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> It’s still really ugly though. If they had a plate on the normal bridge like on the 7 term that look much better.



Eh, agree to disagree.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Well I mean, objectively I would agree with you that it does make a difference. It's just that the wood makes a difference, the bridge and nut makes a difference, the pickup height, and whether it has a cover makes a difference. The question is whether these differences are important, or assuming you hear a different set of characteristics whether your pickups are in your boden or your non-bodens (which I'm happy to take your word for), which changes are most responsible for that perceived difference?
> 
> To that end, I don't think there's an critical difference in sound stemming from such small changes in the pickup, or one's that can't be solved with a little EQ'ing. People are damning a guitar for the bridge pickup placement, while simultaneously thinking a precision drive is going to tighten up their sound. How do they think that works?


See the thing is, I tried EQing my amp differently to account for the difference, and it helped a bit, but it still wasn't the kind of sound I was used to with those pickups. If the wood choices mattered more, then on paper my boden should actually be brighter than my other 8 strings, especially my knightro. 
about the only good way to test if this actually matters would be to build 2 guitars with the same composite material body and neck, same bridge/nut material/etc. with differing pickup routes.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> See the thing is, I tried EQing my amp differently to account for the difference, and it helped a bit, but it still wasn't the kind of sound I was used to with those pickups. If the wood choices mattered more, then on paper my boden should actually be brighter than my other 8 strings, especially my knightro.
> about the only good way to test if this actually matters would be to build 2 guitars with the same composite material body and neck, same bridge/nut material/etc. with differing pickup routes.



You scienced it to hard. 

You just need one guitar with a giant route that you can different pickups too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> You scienced it to hard.
> 
> You just need one guitar with a giant route that you can different pickups too.


yeah, you're right. it'd be easier to just do a giant swimming pool route and swap out pickguards, or do a pickup mounted on a pivot point so I can vary the angle/distance of the pickup from the bridge, like some basses I've seen. not that i'm planning on doing this anytime soon


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah, you're right. it'd be easier to just do a giant swimming pool route and swap out pickguards, or do a pickup mounted on a pivot point so I can vary the angle/distance of the pickup from the bridge, like some basses I've seen. not that i'm planning on doing this anytime soon


ESP made a couple of 7 strings for George Lynch with a big route and a single pickup on rails. Can't find any pictures though.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah, you're right. it'd be easier to just do a giant swimming pool route and swap out pickguards, or do a pickup mounted on a pivot point so I can vary the angle/distance of the pickup from the bridge, like some basses I've seen. not that i'm planning on doing this anytime soon



Yea, Oni has one of those slabs for pickup testing I totally want for academic sound studying purposes.

But as far as what you say about the wood, you're playing strict with the tonewood stuff. There are some people out there that have that impression -- ash is bright, every ash guitar must be brighter than every mahogany guitar, etc. But I don't think that's the interpretation most people have. It's just if I grab a piece on ash it'll be on average some density and some general set of tonal properties vs. some piece of mahogany, on average. Plenty of pretty bright LPs out there.

Personally I always view the string gauges, scale, and anchor points more important, but I played a few mahogany teles (body and neck) from a guy who builds ash teles (that I owned) and they were consistently different sounding, despite identical hardware and specs otherwise. 

This is all to say that someone probably shouldn't see a photo of a new guitar and write it off because of extrapolating from something Misha did 5 years ago. If you don't get the right sound in your own bodens, I'm not here to argue with your experiences, though I feel like a band EQ is what's needed for that sort of fine tuning. A typical amp EQ is not really intended for that sort of effect IMO (which is why tube screamers are still a thing in 2018 -- not the most direct way to accomplish it, but a bit more of the right kind of curve)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Yea, Oni has one of those slabs for pickup testing I totally want for academic sound studying purposes.
> 
> But as far as what you say about the wood, you're playing strict with the tonewood stuff. There are some people out there that have that impression -- ash is bright, every ash guitar must be brighter than every mahogany guitar, etc. But I don't think that's the interpretation most people have. It's just if I grab a piece on ash it'll be on average some density and some general set of tonal properties vs. some piece of mahogany, on average. Plenty of pretty bright LPs out there.
> 
> Personally I always view the string gauges, scale, and anchor points more important, but I played a few mahogany teles (body and neck) from a guy who builds ash teles (that I owned) and they were consistently different sounding, despite identical hardware and specs otherwise.
> 
> This is all to say that someone probably shouldn't see a photo of a new guitar and write it off because of extrapolating from something Misha did 5 years ago. If you don't get the right sound in your own bodens, I'm not here to argue with your experiences, though I feel like a band EQ is what's needed for that sort of fine tuning. A typical amp EQ is not really intended for that sort of effect IMO (which is why tube screamers are still a thing in 2018 -- not the most direct way to accomplish it, but a bit more of the right kind of curve)


I'm not trying to play strict with the tonewood stuff, I know that there's a lot of variation within wood species. My limba dc600 is quite bright, same with my limba 8 string and the other limba 8 string I had. I've read that limba is supposed to be like mahogany,but with more midrange, but none of my limba guitars ever felt anywhere near as warm sounding as my all mahogany guitars. I've had bright sounding mahogany guitars as well, which is part of why I don't want to give much credence to wood choices mattering for electric guitars. After swapping in about 20+ pickups into the same guitar, I can say that for me at least, the wood used in an electric guitar isn't a huge factor, especially if other variables like amp settings/strings/pickup height are kept the same.
I'll try a 10 band eq with the boden to see if I can achieve the sound that I want.
When I first posted about the pickup routes, I did preface it by saying that the straight routed boden just didn't sound right to me. I'm sure it's perfectly fine for other people but I've always been acutely aware that this is a pretty subjective topic. At least it will be until someone does a decent experiment showcasing how pickup placement changes the sound.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> When I first posted about the pickup routes, I did preface it by saying that the straight routed boden just didn't sound right to me.


That one's a Strictly 7, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> That one's a Strictly 7, right?


yep


----------



## Avedas

I finally got my nylon washers for the tuners. I didn't have any trouble tuning until summer came along and tuning the D and A strings by hand was next to impossible. Now with the washers everything is a breeze, great improvement.


----------



## crackout

I haven't noticed any noteworthy effect with these washers installed.


----------



## Avedas

crackout said:


> I haven't noticed any noteworthy effect with these washers installed.


Machining tolerance means you probably got luckier than me in the first place


----------



## crackout

Avedas said:


> Machining tolerance means you probably got luckier than me in the first place


Yes, this might be the case. My tuners are far from what you would call 'easy action', but it's not really a problem to turn them.


----------



## cybereye

Hi Guys. Just hope it hasn't been covered before.

I recently bought a Boden Metal 6 through Thomann.de (i'm in Italy) and unfortunately received a unit with some dark spots on the whole fingerboard. I decided to return it to Thoman (but luckily waited to ship it) and ask for refund as the guitar was in ther stock since november 2017 and I thought they might had bad storing of the whole lot. I decided then to buy the same model via the Strandberg store, hoping to get the same guitar but with a more recent production, a more recent setup, and non defective fingerboard. When I received the Strandberg unit I was still in possess of the Thomann one and could make a really close comparison. I was shocked to see so much difference on the same item! The wood of the neck was much clearer, volume and tone knob were off axis scratching against the body, the pickup selector was really "shaky", the jack port was way too hard do get the jack into, and the overall feel was terrible. Also noticed that Fishman pickups had plastic cover rather than Nickel like the other one, which is not as advertised in the US site. In that moment I realized that the Thoman unit was Korean and the Strandberg was Indonesian made. I wrote to Strandberg support to get rma and refund and they were really sorry about my experience. By now i'm waiting for a replacement on Thomann with the last remaining Korean unit. Finger crossed I don't get another flawed unit.

Could the site of production affect the final feel and quality of the very same guitar in such a dramatic way ? Was the Indo just an unlicky one ?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Yes.


----------



## cybereye

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Yes.



So it's weel known that korean units are better than Indos ?


----------



## narad

cybereye said:


> So it's weel known that korean units are better than Indos ?



Yes. It could be.


----------



## Avedas

cybereye said:


> So it's weel known that korean units are better than Indos ?


Yeah I probably wouldn't buy a production Strandberg now that they're entirely in Indonesia and China. It's not that they're objectively bad or anything, but probably not worth the extra hassle or chance of disappointment.


----------



## pott

My Korean Strandberg had plenty of issues too. I wouldn't buy any Strandbergs anymore without playing it first and without paying less than the current new prices based on my experience with both a Korean Metal and a US Custom (Washburn-made).


----------



## Avedas

My Korean Strandberg is 99% fine (tiny issue with the top/route I made a thread about but it's really whatever). That being said I'd only buy a Boden J or Swedish custom shop (there are still quite a few in stock here) at this point, which are overpriced anyway so in reality they're off the table. I also have a sneaking suspicion that the SKUs with lower production counts get more attention, as most the issues I've seen have been on the OS/Original 7 etc. models.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I don’t think there will be any Chinese Strandbergs after they release the new line. 

Hopefully the Indonesian plant can actually produce stock and stay stable for more then a few years. 

In other news I got that sweet refund money. Which salen should I buy. Buying from a retailer this time.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> I don’t think there will be any Chinese Strandbergs after they release the new line.
> 
> Hopefully the Indonesian plant can actually produce stock and stay stable for more then a few years.
> 
> In other news I got that sweet refund money. Which salen should I buy. Buying from a retailer this time.


Is 24 frets with a tele neck pup authentic enough?


----------



## vortex_infinium

Avedas said:


> That being said I'd only buy a Boden J or Swedish custom shop (there are still quite a few in stock here) at this point, which are overpriced anyway so in reality they're off the table.



Don't let the dream die! Gotta keep an eye out at all times. And with a little luck eventually the stars will align.

I think Phil McKnight said recently you'll run out of money before the deals run out. So far I'm finding that to be true (among tons of other things he's said).

With Strandberg prices pushing $2500 USD on some standard overseas production models; Earlier this year I was looking for an Original or OS with a nice top and one popped up here, except it was a Sweden no doubt, for only a couple hundred more than the cost of an Original. I also just pulled the trigger on a cheap (relative) J Standard on Reverb that'd been just sitting there for more than a week with no bites, but assuming it's legit, it's coming out to less than a brand new Indo after conversion, shipping and imports. The deals are out there imo, just need to be ready to grab them when they come up.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've started to GAS for a Berg again but I think at this point after owning as many as I did, I'll just perpetually be in limbo until the modular nut becomes something available on the Custom Shop Guitars or the Production Bodens. I don't get the exclusivity behind the paywall for that feature, it'd solve my last issue with the Strandbergs so I could spec out and order a keeper finally.


----------



## DudeManBrother

My OS is a great playing guitar, resonant and well built overall. I do feel the action adjustment should be better at this price point. I’ve gone down the neck shim route twice with it, but ultimately prefer the slightly higher action with a non shimmed neck. I might try sanding the action adjustment slugs a touch to see if that can get me exactly what I want. Its close as is, but I can get every other guitar I own exactly how I want it. This adjustment piece doesn’t allow that without modification. It’s been untouched since my Padalka showed up though, so maybe I do absolutely nothing to it haha.


----------



## Avedas

vortex_infinium said:


> Don't let the dream die! Gotta keep an eye out at all times. And with a little luck eventually the stars will align.
> 
> I think Phil McKnight said recently you'll run out of money before the deals run out. So far I'm finding that to be true (among tons of other things he's said).
> 
> With Strandberg prices pushing $2500 USD on some standard overseas production models; Earlier this year I was looking for an Original or OS with a nice top and one popped up here, except it was a Sweden no doubt, for only a couple hundred more than the cost of an Original. I also just pulled the trigger on a cheap (relative) J Standard on Reverb that'd been just sitting there for more than a week with no bites, but assuming it's legit, it's coming out to less than a brand new Indo after conversion, shipping and imports. The deals are out there imo, just need to be ready to grab them when they come up.


Yeah the cheapest Boden J models are about $3500 USD and go up to over 5k new. Used ones can sometimes drop down to 2k, but usually stay in the 3-4k range regardless. The Sweden models are pretty much all over 5k or close to it. Really not prices I could ever justify without being able to custom spec them.


----------



## diagrammatiks

The new classics are up. A small price bump. But they are all made in Indonesia now. 
Apppears to be stainless steel frets across the board. The seven now has a proper Strandberg scale length but still has straight pickups. 
Don’t seem to see 7 trems on the website.


----------



## aleclee

USA Select models are shipping now. This one's heading my way.


----------



## Siggevaio

Nice one aleclee!

The new classics look awesome! If I ever find a used one for sale I will probably pick one up.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Very happy to hear the new Classics have stainless steel frets now. Was the main reason I didn't buy a model from last year.

Now to just play the waiting game for a used one... Would just grab one new if I hadn't splurged my guitar funds so much this year / was still planning on making another big purchase, though I still might just bite the bullet if I get too tempted. Hopefully some B stock shows up in the Specials.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Looks like you can buy Strandberg hardware again now.
$15 USD per String Lock (haven't looked at the r6 assembly yet)
$45 USD per Tuner Assembly
So $60/string

Also Diffusion (Canadian dealer) updated their site now for the new Classics again. They said their shipment arrives in ~10 days.


----------



## I play music




----------



## Avedas

aleclee said:


> USA Select models are shipping now. This one's heading my way.


Someone finally bought a USA model 

Congrats!


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> The new classics are up. A small price bump. But they are all made in Indonesia now.
> Apppears to be stainless steel frets across the board. The seven now has a proper Strandberg scale length but still has straight pickups.
> Don’t seem to see 7 trems on the website.


More importantly, they finally updated that incredibly shitty website and it doesn't take 10 years to load anymore.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I hope the classic comes in a 7 Trem at some point.


----------



## StevenC

They should bring back that awesome page on the old website that had that black and white picture of a really cool 8 string at the top. It looked like koa or something.


----------



## I play music

Also, did the configurator disappear? Was fun to play with.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> They should bring back that awesome page on the old website that had that black and white picture of a really cool 8 string at the top. It looked like koa or something.



So 2014 though. I guess we all thought those kinds of guitars were cool back then.


----------



## Mwoit

I kind of miss the page where they listed each M2M model. I was hoping to get my own spot haha.


----------



## Avedas

A couple of local shops got Salens in recently. I haven't had time to try one yet though. Has anyone played one yet? Anything noticeably different between the classic or deluxe models?


----------



## cubix

Haven't been here in a while. Having both the old Boden OS (Korea) and one of the newer Boden Originals (Indonesia) I can safely say that CORT does a much better job. Quality is fantastic, feel is amazing. I've handled many guitars (some more expensive) and still these are hard to beat even for the price. I don't know why but every time I picked up a WMI guitar it never felt like the attention to detail was very high. There was always SOMETHING off. On the first Boden OS I had to lower and recrown the 0 fret as it was too high and did a new nut for it but those issues have been fixed in the Originals. There was also a small issue with the string holders not putting enough tension over the 0 fret on the high E, but that was also fixed and I was sent a replacement part (holder) for free.


----------



## Richter

I don't know about Cort, but my '18 WMI Plini is better made and feels better than my '16 OS - despite both being Korean.


----------



## Avedas

Richter said:


> I don't know about Cort, but my '18 WMI Plini is better made and feels better than my '16 OS - despite both being Korean.


Yeah my WMI Prog smokes every OS I played. I haven't spent any real time with the indo stuff though.


----------



## Casper777

I'm also lucky to own a WMI prog model... but I can easily believe the indo stuff is great. The classic I just got is flawless.

But damn, those USA Salect are LATE!! Still postponed... Hope there aren't any serious problem with production there...


----------



## aleclee

Casper777 said:


> But damn, those USA Salect are LATE!! Still postponed... Hope there aren't any serious problem with production there...


They were significantly delayed. Sounded like there were some teething pains with the new production line. My original estimate was early July and I got mine at the end of September. I haven't had the opportunity to check out any of the Indo Strandbergs but as much as I like my OS6, my USA Select is on a whole other level.


----------



## Casper777

aleclee said:


> They were significantly delayed. Sounded like there were some teething pains with the new production line. My original estimate was early July and I got mine at the end of September. I haven't had the opportunity to check out any of the Indo Strandbergs but as much as I like my OS6, my USA Select is on a whole other level.


Happy with yours? that's good to hear!  that's way more important than 1-2 months delay


----------



## aleclee

Casper777 said:


> Happy with yours? that's good to hear!  that's way more important than 1-2 months delay


Agreed. Way more important. The delays were forgotten as soon as I saw and played the guitar.


----------



## Casper777

Ed just told me my USA S. would be ready to ship this week!!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> A couple of local shops got Salens in recently. I haven't had time to try one yet though. Has anyone played one yet? Anything noticeably different between the classic or deluxe models?



My salen has been sitting at my friends place in Los Angeles for a month now. Only 4 more months to go before I go get it. :cry


----------



## boogie2

So what is going on with Strandberg? Seems like they're switching sources every other year. One day USA Select is the next big deal, the next week none of the USA select links on their webpage work... I like their product (currently have 2) but their behavior doesn't give me a lot of confidence.


----------



## diagrammatiks

boogie2 said:


> So what is going on with Strandberg? Seems like they're switching sources every other year. One day USA Select is the next big deal, the next week none of the USA select links on their webpage work... I like their product (currently have 2) but their behavior doesn't give me a lot of confidence.



that's just Ola being ola. the strandberg specs have changed every year they have been in production. No other company would put out a line of guitars built in china and then decide after one year to not do it anymore and move production and update the entire set of specs for that line. Ola does that. 

also USA strandberg production seems cursed.


----------



## crackout

So the USA Select line flopped? Haven't seen that much from there.


----------



## Avedas

crackout said:


> So the USA Select line flopped? Haven't seen that much from there.


I've seen a total of one in a real person's possession (the poster a page or two back) rather than just on their Instagram or whatever. As far as I can tell none have come into Japan either which is a bit odd because usually some stupid shop will order any guitar with hype surrounding it.


----------



## Casper777

Still no news from my USA Select... 

I've been told "soon", "next week" several times now. An answer that I'm not used to with the Strandberg team. very vague and lools like something not good might be cooking. I hope this is just some early launch adjustments and that next batches will be going better... 

Currently still waiting for mine...


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> Still no news from my USA Select...
> 
> I've been told "soon", "next week" several times now. An answer that I'm not used to with the Strandberg team.



As far as I'm concerned, that's their motto.


----------



## ramses

Casper777 said:


> Still no news from my USA Select...
> 
> ...
> 
> Currently still waiting for mine...



I own two American made .strandberg*'s: a s*7-made one, and a "Washberg". I'm very happy with both, and I'm keeping them after all these years, although I did have to get the s*7-made one re-fretted.

I'm asking from a business/growing-startup point of view. Why is it so difficult to get this design made in USA?

Japan seems to have stayed. The "premium" factories have also worked, after removing most options from the build process.

Perhaps just a matter of not having reached an agreement with the right American builder?


----------



## Casper777

ramses said:


> I own two American made .strandberg*'s: a s*7-made one, and a "Washberg". I'm very happy with both, and I'm keeping them after all these years, although I did have to get the s*7-made one re-fretted.
> 
> I'm asking from a business/growing-startup point of view. Why is it so difficult to get this design made in USA?
> 
> Japan seems to have stayed. The "premium" factories have also worked, after removing most options from the build process.
> 
> Perhaps just a matter of not having reached an agreement with the right American builder?



Don't know really... Would love to see Suhr build the US Strandberg line...  that would be HOT


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ramses said:


> I'm asking from a business/growing-startup point of view. Why is it so difficult to get this design made in USA?



I think the overarching theme for all of this is, while a very smart inventor and designer, Ola is neither a gifted luthier, an expert businessman, or a guitar industry expert. 

Both Strictly 7 and Washburn were full of red flags long before Ola started working with them. I remember the practically audible groan when he announced both being involved in Strandberg production.

The problem is, there aren't many reliable guitar OEMs in North America, and the really good ones are either too small to go "big" like Ola wants (and needs for hardware production) or much more expensive. 

I'm honestly not surprised that Desert Sun isn't churning these out. It's so far removed from what they build. Expect a steep learning curve. 

The whole Strandberg story is a crash course in what not to do when making a guitar company. The only reason they're still somewhat viable is how good Ola's ideas are. The artist roster helps too.


----------



## Casper777

Well for a "bad" businessman Ola still built a solid business model though... maybe you could teach him some tricks? LOL


----------



## SDMFVan

Casper777 said:


> Well for a "bad" businessman Ola still built a solid business model though... maybe you could teach him some tricks? LOL



If he "built a solid business model" you'd have your guitar...


----------



## Casper777

SDMFVan said:


> If he "built a solid business model" you'd have your guitar...



That's why I'm surprised, you're right! Well... I'll keep people updated about this one!


----------



## Casper777

YES! it's finally ready to ship! Got a mail from Ed with pics 

So I'm officially waiting for 2 Boden 7 shipped to me at the same time  (USA Select and Boden J7)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Casper777 said:


> Well for a "bad" businessman Ola still built a solid business model though... maybe you could teach him some tricks? LOL



That's not his point.. you're a fan so you have a biased perspective. But essentially multiple failed production lines and huge shifts in how the company works is an indicator of poor business.

Ola has had close to 10 complete shifts in how .strandberg* production happens. 

M2M - Closed
Strictly 7 USA - Closed
Washburn USA - Closed
Swedish CS Team - Active
J Boden - Active
WMI Korean Production - Closed?
Chinese Production - Closed? (Just based on Classics moving to Indo)
Idnonesian Production - Active
USA Select - Active, but with delays and no support on official website.

I'm not sure how familiar you are with running a business especially on the scale of Strandberg. But when something doesn't work and you have to shift to a new setting/group of people that you need to train. It's not cheap. Don't get me wrong, I commend him for not giving up and pursuing Strandberg to become a part of the guitar world permanently. But to pretend he's a flawless business man with a perfect business plan is a very hard opinion to have.

The guitars aren't cheap either, so I'm sure we've as customers funded a lot of the trial and error that's happened in the last 5 years for Strandberg.

I've been out of the strandberg world since the Metal 6 was released. All I'm waiting on is a production model that features the modular nut and I'll buy one again whenever that ends up happening. I love the design and feel of the Boden and Varberg, just need to have a few things align before I make the move again on one.


----------



## ThePIGI King

M2M is closed? So if I ever want a Boden 9 what do I do?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> M2M is closed? So if I ever want a Boden 9 what do I do?


contact padalka and get a neptune


----------



## StevenC

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's not his point.. you're a fan so you have a biased perspective. But essentially multiple failed production lines and huge shifts in how the company works is an indicator of poor business.
> 
> Ola has had close to 10 complete shifts in how .strandberg* production happens.
> 
> M2M - Closed
> Strictly 7 USA - Closed
> Washburn USA - Closed
> Swedish CS Team - Active
> J Boden - Active
> WMI Korean Production - Closed?
> Chinese Production - Closed? (Just based on Classics moving to Indo)
> Idnonesian Production - Active
> USA Select - Active, but with delays and no support on official website.
> 
> I'm not sure how familiar you are with running a business especially on the scale of Strandberg. But when something doesn't work and you have to shift to a new setting/group of people that you need to train. It's not cheap. Don't get me wrong, I commend him for not giving up and pursuing Strandberg to become a part of the guitar world permanently. But to pretend he's a flawless business man with a perfect business plan is a very hard opinion to have.
> 
> The guitars aren't cheap either, so I'm sure we've as customers funded a lot of the trial and error that's happened in the last 5 years for Strandberg.
> 
> I've been out of the strandberg world since the Metal 6 was released. All I'm waiting on is a production model that features the modular nut and I'll buy one again whenever that ends up happening. I love the design and feel of the Boden and Varberg, just need to have a few things align before I make the move again on one.


The Swedish CS and M2M are in the process of shutting down together. They're the same operation and have a few more guitars to finish.

On another note:

https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/the-boden-standard-series/

More similarly specced guitars.


----------



## lilstryer

New Strandberg Line is out!

https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-standard-series/


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's an attractive price for the 6 strings, looks cool.


----------



## pott

Those are interesting and the exact opposite of what I'd have loved a Boden Standard to be  I was really hoping for plain colors WITH chambering, and without the fan for the 6-string (could just be me but I completely fail to see the point of only a half-inch fan where all the fan is high-up the neck) which:
* Enable keeping part of the Strandberg tone we get from the chambering
* Enables using cheaper pieces of wood or even Maple tops with figuring which wouldn't have made the cut previously
* (presumably) Would have lowered costs overall

Instead they went with pretty much the same things which the Original have, with the exception of the removed chambering and OEM pickups. That's confusing to me, but eh, I don't work for them nor run their business analytics.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Standard series comes out at the same time they announce payment plans. :thinking:

Very limited finishes. Very limited stock, don't think they're hot cakes yet some models are 1 or 2 stock left. The Bengal Quilt and the Flame Blue look pretty premium compared to the rest of the specs. But for some reason I can't help but feel they're trying to test the waters to break out into Indo quality J-style guitars for the worldwide market. Like the Standard series is gonna be the line that gets the limited run specs in the future.



pott said:


> and without the fan for the 6-string (could just be me but I completely fail to see the point of only a half-inch fan where all the fan is high-up the neck)



I don't know either but to me having a fan is really a Strandberg staple, but since they don't do baritone scale production 6 strings (at least I don't think), generally not necessary on a 25.5" scale. So I feel like they have the gentle 0neutral fan to just add it to the checklist of what makes a Strandberg.


----------



## J_Mac

Love the new line. Still waiting for ebony or pau ferro boards though. I’m just not a maple guy...


----------



## teof

Apologies for the random question. Anyone knows what is the string gauge that comes with Prog model 6 strings?


----------



## diagrammatiks

These are all veneer tops guys. 
This is the strandberg version of the Ibanez premium line. 

"solidbody construction, our own design pickups, and figured Maple top veneers to reduce costs and offer a line that delivers outstanding value as well as top flight performance."

now that they are all made in Indonesia the new classic is still the better value unless you just have to have the prettiest guitar on the block. no one else will no its not real.


----------



## aleclee

teof said:


> Apologies for the random question. Anyone knows what is the string gauge that comes with Prog model 6 strings?


10s


----------



## teof

aleclee said:


> 10s


Thanks alot. Would it be 46 or 52 on the low E?


----------



## aleclee

46


----------



## teof

Thanks alot! Do you guys generally remove 1 string and change it at a time as oppose to removing all of them at a go? I so feel like giving the fretboard a good cleaning but Ola did advise to remove 1 at a go.


----------



## Avedas

teof said:


> Thanks alot! Do you guys generally remove 1 string and change it at a time as oppose to removing all of them at a go? I so feel like giving the fretboard a good cleaning but Ola did advise to remove 1 at a go.


I take em all off if I'm cleaning/oiling the board. Sometimes the bridge pops out if the springs have too much tension but it only takes a second to put back in. Otherwise I just block the trem and do it one at a time.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> These are all veneer tops guys.
> This is the strandberg version of the Ibanez premium line.
> 
> "solidbody construction, our own design pickups, and figured Maple top veneers to reduce costs and offer a line that delivers outstanding value as well as top flight performance."
> 
> now that they are all made in Indonesia the new classic is still the better value unless you just have to have the prettiest guitar on the block. no one else will no its not real.


The blue flame looks nice. I'll probably wait to see what 2020 brings unless they announce something cooler at NAMM.


----------



## Razerjack

diagrammatiks said:


> These are all veneer tops guys.
> This is the strandberg version of the Ibanez premium line.
> 
> "solidbody construction, our own design pickups, and figured Maple top veneers to reduce costs and offer a line that delivers outstanding value as well as top flight performance."
> 
> now that they are all made in Indonesia the new classic is still the better value unless you just have to have the prettiest guitar on the block. no one else will no its not real.



There is nothing wrong with the premium line though, or having a decent top and binding on a Strandberg at a affordable price.


----------



## SDMFVan

These are Indonesian guitars with veneers and generic pickups being sold for $1600. Is that really what passes for "affordable" nowadays?


----------



## Casper777

yep if you consider a proprietary endurneck (like it or not), multiscale, SS frets and proprietary hardware... And some grains of hype, because, hey you can own a BODEN 



SDMFVan said:


> These are Indonesian guitars with veneers and generic pickups being sold for $1600. Is that really what passes for "affordable" nowadays?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Razerjack said:


> There is nothing wrong with the premium line though, or having a decent top and binding on a Strandberg at a affordable price.



Nah.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

people keep bringing up the endurneck and hardware like those impact the price. They don't add anything substantial to the complexity of manufacturing at this point for strandberg since they've more than likely solidified their manufacturing process by now. Strandberg has always been on the upper end of korean/indo pricing, even when compared to other headless guitars with proprietary hardware/parts/ss frets/multiscale (ie ormsby goliath= korean and cheaper than even the indo bodens).
I'm positive that they have good cadcam files so the cnc routers can accurately mill the necks, and the hardware is just coated aluminum tubing with threaded screws (which are being made in asia already, so the upfront tooling costs aren't there anymore).
People just want to do mental gymnastics and justify blowing 1500$+ on an import guitar, so this bullshit about "muh proprietary designs" keeps getting thrown out there.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> people keep bringing up the endurneck and hardware like those impact the price. They don't add anything substantial to the complexity of manufacturing at this point for strandberg since they've more than likely solidified their manufacturing process by now. Strandberg has always been on the upper end of korean/indo pricing, even when compared to other headless guitars with proprietary hardware/parts/ss frets/multiscale (ie ormsby goliath= korean and cheaper than even the indo bodens).
> I'm positive that they have good cadcam files so the cnc routers can accurately mill the necks, and the hardware is just coated aluminum tubing with threaded screws (which are being made in asia already, so the upfront tooling costs aren't there anymore).
> People just want to do mental gymnastics and justify blowing 1500$+ on an import guitar, so this bullshit about "muh proprietary designs" keeps getting thrown out there.



Is it though. Olas gotta recoup the costs of setting up and then abandoning production multiple times now.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> people keep bringing up the endurneck and hardware like those impact the price. They don't add anything substantial to the complexity of manufacturing at this point for strandberg since they've more than likely solidified their manufacturing process by now. Strandberg has always been on the upper end of korean/indo pricing, even when compared to other headless guitars with proprietary hardware/parts/ss frets/multiscale (ie ormsby goliath= korean and cheaper than even the indo bodens).
> I'm positive that they have good cadcam files so the cnc routers can accurately mill the necks, and the hardware is just coated aluminum tubing with threaded screws (which are being made in asia already, so the upfront tooling costs aren't there anymore).
> People just want to do mental gymnastics and justify blowing 1500$+ on an import guitar, so this bullshit about "muh proprietary designs" keeps getting thrown out there.



And everyone else likes to try to argue for what a guitar "should" be priced at, when it seems to be selling fine where it is. Trying to make a company look bad for apparently being good at the only thing a company actually has to do: turn a profit.


----------



## Casper777

And everybody trying to convince themselves that an Indo instrument is sooo much inferior to a US made one... We're in 2018 and it's not the case anymore. Main difference is wages that's it. This kind of arguments reminds me discussion about cars... Ford / GM vs Toyota... ? mmmh see my point?


----------



## Avedas

Nothing inherently wrong with Indo instruments. I personally think there's a higher chance of getting a lemon from Indonesia, but that's easily offset (and limited) by only buying in store.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Just to clarify I don’t hate the standards. It’s a full maple top and then a veneer on top. 

I just hate the market this appeals too. Just paint mine a solid color. Grumble grumble.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have nothing against indo guitars, I have something against strandberg offering what would equate to iron label or lower specs from ibanez/schecter, for what amounts to essentially MIK schecter/ESP EII pricing (with none of the comparable qc). I've played some ibby premiums and indo schecters that I thought were easily on par with korean/japanese guitars I've played in the past, though I never felt that way about my bodens or the other ones I've managed to play around with. I desperately wanted to like my bodens, but comparatively they just weren't as good as other guitars I've played/owned in that price range. Maybe the newer stuff is much better and I'll eat my words, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## I play music

New models are ok imo but wtf is that Spar* nonsense?


----------



## crackout

I‘m still wondering if he‘ll manage to bring the Varberg to mass production.


----------



## Lemonbaby

The introduction of the Standard is a marketing move from the handbook. Ola knows his business...


----------



## SDMFVan

Casper777 said:


> And everybody trying to convince themselves that an Indo instrument is sooo much inferior to a US made one... We're in 2018 and it's not the case anymore. Main difference is wages that's it. This kind of arguments reminds me discussion about cars... Ford / GM vs Toyota... ? mmmh see my point?



Convincing people that this sort of stuff is true might be Ola's greatest accomplishment in business.


----------



## narad

SDMFVan said:


> Convincing people that this sort of stuff is true might be Ola's greatest accomplishment in business.



Typically I just don't judge things by country of origin. In the 80s/90s Japan was producing Gibson knock-offs that were killing the official stuff, but people were too close-minded with this sort of attitude to think that they might comparable. Now people hunt them down and pay solid money for a lot of them. 

I don't think Ola's done anything to convince people of anything -- he has a unique product, and if you like it, and you don't have a lot of money, that's the entry price point. I don't see people running around, "Hey! I just talked to Ola! All guitars around the world are the same quality!!"


----------



## Jonathan20022

If anything it's something of a consumer generated discussion in the first place, I've never bought into paying twice as much for a strandberg out of a factory releasing instruments for half the price of what Ola is pricing his instruments at.

I still don't buy it, but at the same time. Ola does have an extremely friendly return policy, so the worst that happens is you get a lemon. Try again, and you can walk away with your money as the worst case scenario.

But it's still very valid to question why an Indonesian Guitar has now broken the 2k threshold the proprietary and unique strandberg features have been a staple excuse but I've broken it down time and time again that the string locks + bridge piece used to cost the public $50 per string. You used to be able to log onto Ola's site and purchase his hardware to use on your own builds with the schematics for a Boden and the endurneck. If at peak cost the hardware was $300 for a set of 6 string tuners/locks, they're definitely nowhere near that much when they're being mass produced. 

Ibanez releases instruments out of Indonesia in the 700 - 1k range right now. Add in all the strandberg "upcharges" and then consider manufacturer cost per instrument. If people scoff at the idea of paying 1900+ for an Indonesian Ibanez, why wouldn't you scoff at a strandberg from the same factory?

The same people are working on these guitars, if the stereotype of import instruments being utter trash has been broken then why aren't we all rocking $700 Indo Ibanez Guitars? It doesn't add up and never did to me. My Metal 6 felt great when I got a WMI, but it still had defects and things worth returning it over (Bubbles under finish, luminlay fretboard/binding piece cracking off). Paying a minor premium for a product with nicer features from a low end/mid range factory is fine, paying an extra 1k and justifying that 200% premium with weird reasons like proprietary hardware/features is a little unreasonable in my eyes.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Ibanez releases instruments out of Indonesia in the 700 - 1k range right now. Add in all the strandberg "upcharges" and then consider manufacturer cost per instrument. If people scoff at the idea of paying 1900+ for an Indonesian Ibanez, why wouldn't you scoff at a strandberg from the same factory?



I feel like asking why you scoff at the thought of _you_ purchasing a strandberg from such a factory is a totally valid question. People in this thread seem to thing there's something more universal to say about the price of indo strandbergs vs. indo ibanezes. 

I'm currently debating between the $2500 OLED TV I want, and the $2000 OLED TV I will probably buy, which are by the same brand, same processor, same panel, but have a different stand. I know it likely doesn't cost anywhere near $500 to mount the pricier one to a sheet of glass and put it in the fancier stand, but the fact I'm sitting here deliberating means they priced it pretty well, if I'm indicative of the average consumer. $2250 I'd already have no-brainer'd into it, and while I have reservations about $500 for a purely aesthetic thing (in as much as pretending shopping for TVs isn't a purely aesthetic thing), I also have reservations about paying $2k for a TV and not getting exactly what you want.

Point is, I'm not on the LG forums telling everyone they're an idiot because there is an unequivocal right answer to these things. The only right/wrong answer in pricing is whether the company generates a profit.


----------



## laxu

lilstryer said:


> New Strandberg Line is out!
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-standard-series/



God damn it, they did it again. Having different pickup configurations based on how many strings the guitar has. What if I wanted a H/S/S 7-string? In the same way the finish options vary between the models.

You simply cannot get a Strandberg 7 with anything but dual humbuckers. They have just made their lineup more confusing as it's not easy to tell what is the difference between all the models.

I don't mind Indonesian guitars. I have an Ibanez BTB33 bass made there that is near perfect construction, I would easily put it against any of my higher priced guitars.


----------



## SDMFVan

For the record I'm extremely pro Indonesian guitars. I own 2 Ibanez 7's from Indonesia and they're both great. They were also both $500...


----------



## diagrammatiks

SDMFVan said:


> For the record I'm extremely pro Indonesian guitars. I own 2 Ibanez 7's from Indonesia and they're both great. They were also both $500...



There isn’t that much to argue about really. I want a headless guitar with the enduraneck. Show me one for 500 and I’ll buy it.


----------



## vortex_infinium

diagrammatiks said:


> There isn’t that much to argue about really. I want a headless guitar with the enduraneck. Show me one for 500 and I’ll buy it.


Fear not, China is working on it.


----------



## diagrammatiks

uuuggh. Strandberg's eu website has leftover Swedish custom shop guitars up for sale.

2 neck through 6 strings and 2 neck through 7 strings.

why oh why did I buy so much random crap instead of saving 5k in my guitar savings. 

feels bad man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vortex_infinium said:


> Fear not, China is working on it.



At this point, the Chiberg production line has been churning them out the longest.


----------



## I play music




----------



## narad

I play music said:


>



This is yours? The USA custom?


----------



## I play music

narad said:


> This is yours? The USA custom?


No sorry, I just found this picture on the Strandberg page and am really a fan of those nut pieces. I actually have no idea what guitar it is in the photo as it is just a background photo.


----------



## narad

I play music said:


> No sorry, I just found this picture on the Strandberg page and am really a fan of those nut pieces. I actually have no idea what guitar it is in the photo as it is just a background photo.



I was going to say, that'd be a +1 for the US customs, thinking they were adopting those adjustable single-string nuts.


----------



## Soya

I play music said:


>


I feel like one half step bend on that b string and it would pop right off the saddle.


----------



## narad

Soya said:


> I feel like one half step bend on that b string and it would pop right off the saddle.



Someday a strandberg user will bend the b string by a step and a half and we'll know for sure, but until that day I think this is just pure speculation.


----------



## Soya

I'll stop speculating when Ola makes them available for purchase.


----------



## narad

Soya said:


> I'll stop speculating when Ola makes them available for purchase.



You could have purchased them for $6k, and got a swedish made guitar thrown in.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You can end your speculation, I had one around me and it bended just fine. Never ran into issues with the string falling off the nut piece, kind of an ill placed concern.



narad said:


> I feel like asking why you scoff at the thought of _you_ purchasing a strandberg from such a factory is a totally valid question. People in this thread seem to thing there's something more universal to say about the price of indo strandbergs vs. indo ibanezes.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the $2500 OLED TV I want, and the $2000 OLED TV I will probably buy, which are by the same brand, same processor, same panel, but have a different stand. I know it likely doesn't cost anywhere near $500 to mount the pricier one to a sheet of glass and put it in the fancier stand, but the fact I'm sitting here deliberating means they priced it pretty well, if I'm indicative of the average consumer. $2250 I'd already have no-brainer'd into it, and while I have reservations about $500 for a purely aesthetic thing (in as much as pretending shopping for TVs isn't a purely aesthetic thing), I also have reservations about paying $2k for a TV and not getting exactly what you want.
> 
> Point is, I'm not on the LG forums telling everyone they're an idiot because there is an unequivocal right answer to these things. The only right/wrong answer in pricing is whether the company generates a profit.



Sure it's valid, here's my response. Of course I scoff at the idea of a 2k Indonesian Ibanez, I can pickup an Iron Label right now in any Guitar Center and confidently say I would never pay current strandberg prices for them. If nothing coming out of that factory is costing me 2k why should I pay 2k for a product out of the same factory? What reasons do you give me to consider them as an option to entice me?

There is none for me. Why do you pay 3k+ for US Custom instruments? Because they're held to the standard where people are comfortable paying 3k+ for custom instruments coming from the United States. If the best craftsmanship could be had at a cheaper cost in Indonesia/Korea I'd pay them to build my instruments. 

Your comparison makes zero sense as well, if you want to be accurate then lets lay down a proper example. LG releases a $2500 4k AMOLED Television, and then decides to release a similar Television for slightly less money, let's say $1700 from the same facility outputting Westinghouse Televisions ($200 - 400). Why the fuck would they move production to that factory? They're cutting corners, in what world would you having done your research and learning of this feel fine purchasing the Television with the $1700 price tag?

Your example didn't make sense because not only are you assuming all variables and factors are identical between models. But my example mirrors strandberg's production finally landing in Indonesia, you can make every assumption in the world about hardware/wood/finish. But the truth is you and I have no factual backing to support materials/hardware being the same. The only assumption you can make in our position is that the move to Indonesia is to cut costs in some way, or because WMI somehow was not producing satisfactory products with a high failure rate.

The factory they are building these in, are putting out instruments that are far cheaper than what they are charging for their products. The justifications at hand for the higher prices are becoming more and more scarce, turning into "Want to own a strandberg? These are your options". Their appeal has always been their draw design wise and ergonomic features. So quite a few people are okay with paying whatever premium Ola is okay with charging for his product clearly, but I'm not. I never called anyone else an idiot for not agreeing with me, I'm also not an idiot because the obvious existence of a Business is to generate a profit and to exist in the next fiscal year. 

If Ormsby can produce a great headless instrument with proprietary hardware and designs, all of which require training and a learning curve for the factory to start producing this new product.. Then why can't Ola do the same at any country of origin? Carving a neck to a certain shape does not add 1k to the price of an instrument, neither does a shape that the factory has to tool for, and neither does strandberg hardware which we have a reference to base the cost for with the information at hand. If Ola can't meet a profit after all this, then that just means there are some massive issues with how he's handling production and decision making.

I'm personally well past the hype on strandberg, I enjoy and appreciate the Boden and Varberg designs. But I'm not paying 2k for an Indonesian Metal 6, I will patiently wait for an opportunity to buy something from strandberg that feels like I'm personally paying a fair price for one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ormsby. Great headless guitar. Pick one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> Ormsby. Great headless guitar. Pick one.


i mean, my goliath was way better than either of my bodens  
I know you got a lemon though


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> i mean, my goliath was way better than either of my bodens
> I know you got a lemon though



I’m just salty. I’d totally buy another used did I could inspect it first.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sure it's valid, here's my response. Of course I scoff at the idea of a 2k Indonesian Ibanez, I can pickup an Iron Label right now in any Guitar Center and confidently say I would never pay current strandberg prices for them. If nothing coming out of that factory is costing me 2k why should I pay 2k for a product out of the same factory? What reasons do you give me to consider them as an option to entice me?.



So everything that is made at the same factory should be the same price, by that logic.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Jonathan20022 said:


> Of course I scoff at the idea of a 2k Indonesian Ibanez, I can pickup an Iron Label right now in any Guitar Center and confidently say I would never pay current strandberg prices for them. If nothing coming out of that factory is costing me 2k why should I pay 2k for a product out of the same factory? What reasons do you give me to consider them as an option to entice me?


What if I told you that some BMW factories produce both 1 series and 7 series cars? Should both be priced the same?


----------



## Dayn

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sure it's valid, here's my response. Of course I scoff at the idea of a 2k Indonesian Ibanez, I can pickup an Iron Label right now in any Guitar Center and confidently say I would never pay current strandberg prices for them. If nothing coming out of that factory is costing me 2k why should I pay 2k for a product out of the same factory? What reasons do you give me to consider them as an option to entice me?


Well, anecdotally, my Indonesian Strandberg had the same QC and fretwork as my Japanese Ibanez. And my Prestige certainly isn't Iron Label quality. So there's that.

There's a premium on it for obvious reasons, sure - one of those also often being the pickups. But personally, I got a Prestige quality Strandberg from the Indonesian factory. It's not really reasonable to judge everything the same quality because it came out of the same factory. If we did, we wouldn't have had St Anger.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> So everything that is made at the same factory should be the same price, by that logic.



Not at all, I recognize there *should* be a premium for strandberg products because like Ormsby they do offer a unique design with unique features and proprietary hardware. I just fail to see how that premium equates to what is 1k over the other products being offered out of the factory. I'm recognizing that Iron Labels can be had for $700 USD, and when you add the hardware, pickups, design, etc it could probably climb to 13/1400. Manufacturers and factories do not pay MSRP for hardware, they buy in bulk and get discounts, so I find it hard to believe they can't break a reasonable profit unless they price these instruments into the 2k range.



Lemonbaby said:


> What if I told you that some BMW factories produce both 1 series and 7 series cars? Should both be priced the same?



I'm not a car guy, but without googling I'm going to assume there is more than a small difference in parts/features that can attribute a price difference here. This isn't exactly a good comparison to relate to the strandberg situation like Narad's Television analogy. Does BMW outsource their cheaper models? If you wanted to relate an example from the Automobile industry, you'd have to find a Manufacturer that moved production of a Series 2 BMW to another factory and is still charging the same price/more for it even though you see cheaper cars coming out of the new factory. 

After googling it, the Series 1 is a 2 door Coupe and the Series 7 is a 4 door Sedan. The WMI Metal 6 is identical to the Indonesian Metal 6, these aren't interchangeable analogies/situations. 



Dayn said:


> Well, anecdotally, my Indonesian Strandberg had the same QC and fretwork as my Japanese Ibanez. And my Prestige certainly isn't Iron Label quality. So there's that.
> There's a premium on it for obvious reasons, sure - one of those also often being the pickups. But personally, I got a Prestige quality Strandberg from the Indonesian factory. It's not really reasonable to judge everything the same quality because it came out of the same factory. If we did, we wouldn't have had St Anger.



I mean anecdotally my first Metal 6 even with it's finishing defect played and felt great as well. I definitely didn't feel like it was worth the price I paid, and I think it very much is reasonable to make that call. Manufacturers don't pay MSRP for pickups to be installed into their guitars. Even so, let's take the RGDIM6FM (The multiscale RGD with Fishmans, MSRP $999.99 USD). Is it reasonable to assume a strandberg with those same hardware and pickup specs in a headless is absolutely worth twice as much money?

There's only a few places you can point to a justifiable premium on strandberg atm, taking the Metal 6 as an example.
Headless Design, which the Indonesian factory has been building and has down pat since the move to WMI. If I recall one of the models was being produced in Indonesia while the rest were being outputted from WMI. Proprietary Hardware, which we know the cost of and surely if Ola is buying on the scale he is now he should have worked out how to reduce the cost from $300 that it was originally set at when sold to the public. Aftermarket Hardware, being the Fishmans/Toggles/Switches that come bundled together.


----------



## Slaeyer

Jonathan20022 said:


> There's only a few places you can point to a justifiable premium on strandberg atm, taking the Metal 6 as an example.
> Headless Design, which the Indonesian factory has been building and has down pat since the move to WMI. If I recall one of the models was being produced in Indonesia while the rest were being outputted from WMI. Proprietary Hardware, which we know the cost of and surely if Ola is buying on the scale he is now he should have worked out how to reduce the cost from $300 that it was originally set at when sold to the public. Aftermarket Hardware, being the Fishmans/Toggles/Switches that come bundled together.



There are more factors that influence the price of e.g. a guitar than just the factory and the hardware. There are different types and quality levels of wood, different constructions (e.g. one piece neck vs. laminated neck), different neck shapes, different number of steps in production, different levels of experiences of the people working on the guitars, different costs for finishes, different level of QC, et cetera. Reducing this to the country of origin or a factory doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Dayn

Jonathan20022 said:


> I mean anecdotally my first Metal 6 even with it's finishing defect played and felt great as well. I definitely didn't feel like it was worth the price I paid, and I think it very much is reasonable to make that call. Manufacturers don't pay MSRP for pickups to be installed into their guitars. Even so, let's take the RGDIM6FM (The multiscale RGD with Fishmans, MSRP $999.99 USD). Is it reasonable to assume a strandberg with those same hardware and pickup specs in a headless is absolutely worth twice as much money?


Ultimately your question, for me, comes down to is a Prestige Ibanez worth more than an Iron Label? With the premium for its design (neck, head, bridge, trem, body, fretboard... literally everything) and its non-generic pickups, I would say yes, it was worth it. My Strandberg was much better than an Iron Label.

I can't speak for QC consistency. I know of some instances of people who've had lemons from Japanese Ibanez. But the factory it comes out of doesn't seem to be a big determinative factor here.

Even in my professional career, if you throw a small amount of money at me, you're going to get some advice and that's it. If you throw a large amount of money at me, you're going to get your problems neatly solved. Different product, different needs, out of the same 'factory'.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Slaeyer said:


> There are more factors that influence the price of e.g. a guitar than just the factory and the hardware. There are different types and quality levels of wood, different constructions (e.g. one piece neck vs. laminated neck), different neck shapes, different number of steps in production, different levels of experiences of the people working on the guitars, different costs for finishes, different level of QC, et cetera. Reducing this to the country of origin or a factory doesn't make much sense to me.



I think this is all side stepping my point, it's not really addressing anything I said. If you feel like that all equates to the ridiculous premium these guitars are being sold at then more power to you. I don't feel like it does.



Dayn said:


> Even in my professional career, if you throw a small amount of money at me, you're going to get some advice and that's it. If you throw a large amount of money at me, you're going to get your problems neatly solved. Different product, different needs, out of the same 'factory'.



These examples you guys are using aren't equivalent to this situation. I'm assuming you're an attorney, people who pay you for quick advice more than likely aren't expecting a full defense in court. And likewise if anyone pays for a proper defense and you put in a lot less effort than your usual work carries, you should rightfully get called out.


----------



## Maximal

I recently got a Strandberg Plini WMI model and while I love the feel of the guitar I have a big problem with my high-e strings breaking. Basically what happens is that with one single bend, my whole string goes flat and after retuning and bending a couple of times my strings 'breaks' at the ball end (see picture). The other strings stay perfectly in tune and I can't find any reason why this is happening. I am using D'addario 9s in Eb and this happened with 3 different sets so I guess it's not just bad luck. Did somebody experience something similar or knows how solve this problem?


----------



## crackout

You are not alone. I have the same problem with mine.
The high e string has always been problematic with two Strandberg bridge sets I've had.

I haven't dug into the root cause of this issue yet because I switched to guitars with headstock again.


----------



## Maximal

So for reference purpose, I found the problem on the Strandberg page:
https://support.strandbergguitars.c...e-string-breaks-at-the-ball-end-what-can-i-do

'..chances are that it is simply that the string is unwrapping itself at the ball end.
In our experience, this is primarily an issue that occurs with D'Addario XL strings, and changing to a brand of string that has a reinforced plain end, for example our .strandberg* branded strings (made by GHS) or D'Addario NYXL, will solve the problem.'

And I just thought that I found the perfect set with 10-46BT XL's and a 50 on top for drop tunings...


----------



## SpaceDock

I had this unwinding issue as well, reinforced strings do fix it.


----------



## DudeManBrother

You could probably lay a small amount of solder on the winding and keep using your preferred strings


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DudeManBrother said:


> You could probably lay a small amount of solder on the winding and keep using your preferred strings





That's an old trick for trems back in the day. Basically just drop a small bead on the winding by the ball end.


----------



## Maximal

Thanks for the input, but I don't even own a soldering iron so I'll just buy the NYXLs for now. BTW, I don't think that I've posted a picture of the entire guitar yet so here is one. Overall the guitar feels amazing, especially the fretwork is super smooth and I love the endureneck. As expected it is also quite loud unplugged and crazy light However if you are super picky about optical details you should be careful, mine has few streaks on the fretboard that should not be on an 2600€ instrument.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not sure I'm seeing streaks on the fretboard, it might be cracking but any piece of ebony can do that when the winter comes and woods dry up. Contact them, they'll set you up and sort you out I'm sure.


----------



## narad

Maximal said:


> However if you are super picky about optical details you should be careful, mine has few streaks on the fretboard that should not be on an 2600€ instrument.
> 
> View attachment 65347



I am so glad I'm not a guitar builder in 2018. You guys are bonkers.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not a car guy, but [...]


Your feelings have been hurt by Strandberg and there's just no way we can make the pain go away. Keep on whining/ranting/whatever - happy Christmas.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lemonbaby said:


> Your feelings have been hurt by Strandberg and there's just no way we can make the pain go away. Keep on whining/ranting/whatever - happy Christmas.



 I mean you're the one who made a faulty analogy, sorry for correcting you I guess? Happy Christmas as well.


----------



## Maximal

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not sure I'm seeing streaks on the fretboard, it might be cracking but any piece of ebony can do that when the winter comes and woods dry up. Contact them, they'll set you up and sort you out I'm sure.



Yes, I guess it's just a crack in the wood itself, it doesn't look like tool marks to me. It is definitely more visible in real life but I knew it was there when I bought it and I am totally fine with it. I just wanted to give my perspective on the whole build quality/price point thing as this still seems to be the biggest arguing point with Strandberg. And even after multiple inspections, I could not find any other flaw on it and I am happy with it for the price I got it for.


----------



## aleclee

DudeManBrother said:


> You could probably lay a small amount of solder on the winding and keep using your preferred strings


I did this back in the day when my #1 had a Kahler.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Man nobody bought salens here except me huh. The strandberg hype really has died down for this forum.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Man nobody bought salens here except me huh. The strandberg hype really has died down for this forum.



I think a lot of that has to do with how available they are now. 

At its height, the hype was based around how otherworldly and effortlessly playable they were, being especially designed to be ergonomic. 

But now you can go to Guitar Center, play one, and discover it's not really your cup of tea.

The neck shape and hardware is fairly polarizing. 

Speaking from my own experience, these were much more fun when we were just ogling pictures of unique instruments from the M2M days.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> Man nobody bought salens here except me huh. The strandberg hype really has died down for this forum.


I can't justify the cost compared to just getting a MIJ tele or something. Maybe when they start to turn up on the used market in a couple years...


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think a lot of that has to do with how available they are now.
> 
> At its height, the hype was based around how otherworldly and effortlessly playable they were, being especially designed to be ergonomic.
> 
> But now you can go to Guitar Center, play one, and discover it's not really your cup of tea.
> 
> The neck shape and hardware is fairly polarizing.
> 
> Speaking from my own experience, these were much more fun when we were just ogling pictures of unique instruments from the M2M days.


They started off as Strandberg guitars, and now they sell Strandberg shaped guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> They started off as Strandberg guitars, and now they sell Strandberg shaped guitars.



It's been almost ten years, the fact you still can't be sure what exactly you're getting is ridiculous. 

I know they're getting better, but if the past decade is any indicator they've be moving production in *checks watch* about 45 minutes. 

I still think that the design is great. I've tried buying three Bodens over the last two years and they all left a lot to be desired from a quality standpoint. Not to mention the Washbergs and Strictlyberg I tried. I wish I was in a position to go for a Boden J, but it's not in the cards til at least next summer.


----------



## Casper777

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's been almost ten years, the fact you still can't be sure what exactly you're getting is ridiculous.
> 
> I know they're getting better, but if the past decade is any indicator they've be moving production in *checks watch* about 45 minutes.
> 
> I still think that the design is great. I've tried buying three Bodens over the last two years and they all left a lot to be desired from a quality standpoint. Not to mention the Washbergs and Strictlyberg I tried. I wish I was in a position to go for a Boden J, but it's not in the cards til at least next summer.



Surprised about your statement about Washbergs! mine is one of the best Boden I have... the Washburn custom shop was an amazing one! the fret work in particular is clearly the best of ALL my Bodens, except maybe my Boden J. 
Strange how people keep saying they lack in quality. I own 8 of them (from Classic to J models) and can't find any flaw in any of them. And I'm not really complacent regarding my guitars I think..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Casper777 said:


> Surprised about your statement about Washbergs! mine is one of the best Boden I have... the Washburn custom shop was an amazing one! the fret work in particular is clearly the best of ALL my Bodens, except maybe my Boden J.
> Strange how people keep saying they lack in quality. I own 8 of them (from Classic to J models) and can't find any flaw in any of them. And I'm not really complacent regarding my guitars I think..



I actually lived a short drive from Washburn. I was able to go try a few out and maybe one of the five were worth the asking price. It was a major let down as I had cash in hand and took off the afternoon. Though, this is when production started winding down and it was clear that Washburn USA wasn't going to be around much longer. 

For the record, fretwork was great on all of them, it was the neck pockets, wood seams and fit & finish that left a lot to be desired. Seemed like they were built in a rush. Which, given the situation, isn't implausible. 

I actually thought the import Bodens were better. The fretwork isn't as good, but the problems aren't as extreme. I rather dress some frets than rework a neck pocket.


----------



## narad

The J-bodens I've tried have been really good in these areas -- great fretwork and good precision along the neck pocket and just in general. But now they're trying to push them up into the $4.5-7k range...frikkin' ridiculous. I'm hoping they just sit there forever and have to slash them down to a more reasonable $3-3.5k range where they're about right.

Most of the Sugi bodens are still around, and I think they were stocked about a year ago, which gives me some hope of a reality check.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> The J-bodens I've tried have been really good in these areas -- great fretwork and good precision along the neck pocket and just in general. But now they're trying to push them up into the $4.5-7k range...frikkin' ridiculous. I'm hoping they just sit there forever and have to slash them down to a more reasonable $3-3.5k range where they're about right.
> 
> Most of the Sugi bodens are still around, and I think they were stocked about a year ago, which gives me some hope of a reality check.



Yeah, those seem to be the way to go. Haven't been able to find anything stateside though, and to be completely honest, I'm not ready to spend that much on one. That's more than each of my Suhrs cost. 

I'm hoping that the Indo Bodens get a bit more consistent so I can grab one of those and fall in love with it before shelling out real money for a J.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, those seem to be the way to go. Haven't been able to find anything stateside though, and to be completely honest, I'm not ready to spend that much on one. That's more than each of my Suhrs cost.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Indo Bodens get a bit more consistent so I can grab one of those and fall in love with it before shelling out real money for a J.



Occasionally there will be a nice one on sale, or used. If you want a second opinion on any that pop up, just let me know. When Zimbloth was in town there was a blue burl topped one with BKP boot camps that was really solid, visually standout, and maybe $3k considering the exchange rate and tax-free. If they were all like that I could really endorse them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Occasionally there will be a nice one on sale, or used. If you want a second opinion on any that pop up, just let me know. When Zimbloth was in town there was a blue burl topped one with BKP boot camps that was really solid, visually standout, and maybe $3k considering the exchange rate and tax-free. If they were all like that I could really endorse them.



Thanks for the offer. I see them dip into my ideal price range every now and then, like that light gray one that sold a couple months ago for like $3.1. 

But, like I said, I'm nervous about committing that much to something I don't know that I'll keep.

Maybe this summer when business picks up.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> The J-bodens I've tried have been really good in these areas -- great fretwork and good precision along the neck pocket and just in general. But now they're trying to push them up into the $4.5-7k range...frikkin' ridiculous. I'm hoping they just sit there forever and have to slash them down to a more reasonable $3-3.5k range where they're about right.
> 
> Most of the Sugi bodens are still around, and I think they were stocked about a year ago, which gives me some hope of a reality check.


Yeah the prices are insane. The Sugi models haven't had any price adjustments and honestly I don't expect them to ever do it. Ishibashi, Guitar Planet etc. have had some of the same random PRS or Suhrs on the wall for the last 3 years or longer without any price adjustments. I don't think they particularly care if the expensive models don't really sell.

Grandey & Jungle still has that Mayones anniversary dragon duvell or whatever on their wall for $10000 or something like that


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Yeah the prices are insane. The Sugi models haven't had any price adjustments and honestly I don't expect them to ever do it. Ishibashi, Guitar Planet etc. have had some of the same random PRS or Suhrs on the wall for the last 3 years or longer without any price adjustments. I don't think they particularly care if the expensive models don't really sell.
> 
> Grandey & Jungle still has that Mayones anniversary dragon duvell or whatever on their wall for $10000 or something like that



Ha, I agree, but the J-bodens keep coming and the sugi bodens take up a not-insignificant amount of space in that shop! I'm surprised I've still only seen like 20,000Y discounts on the Leda sigs, given that like 40 of these showed up simultaneously and like demand must not have been anywhere near that.


----------



## narad

And they've got this one up at a ludicrous ~$7k, but if it ever gets < $4k....


----------



## xzacx

Casper777 said:


> Surprised about your statement about Washbergs! mine is one of the best Boden I have... the Washburn custom shop was an amazing one! the fret work in particular is clearly the best of ALL my Bodens, except maybe my Boden J.
> Strange how people keep saying they lack in quality. I own 8 of them (from Classic to J models) and can't find any flaw in any of them. And I'm not really complacent regarding my guitars I think..



This has been my experience too. I’ve had around 10 Strandbergs—mostly Washburns, a few early OS models, and one Swedish Custom Shop—and the Washburns were by far the best, particularly the fretwork. The OS were well made, but not quite as refined. The Swedish Custom Shop sucked in every aspect, including build quality. Pretty much all of them sounded like crap, the the exception being a Koa Washburn with Laces, which I’ve thought have sounded terrible in everything else I’ve heard them in. Despite all that, I’m sure I’ll buy another at some point just because the design is still that cool to me. I’m sure I would have kept one of the Washburn 6s just to have were it not for the dumb neutral fret positioning they use on 6s that makes it feel so unnatural at the top of the fretboard.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> This has been my experience too. I’ve had around 10 Strandbergs—mostly Washburns, a few early OS models, and one Swedish Custom Shop—and the Washburns were by far the best, particularly the fretwork. The OS were well made, but not quite as refined. The Swedish Custom Shop sucked in every aspect, including build quality. Pretty much all of them sounded like crap, the the exception being a Koa Washburn with Laces, which I’ve thought have sounded terrible in everything else I’ve heard them in. Despite all that, I’m sure I’ll buy another at some point just because the design is still that cool to me. I’m sure I would have kept one of the Washburn 6s just to have were it not for the dumb neutral fret positioning they use on 6s that makes it feel so unnatural at the top of the fretboard.



What swedish custom? Like an early one?


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> What swedish custom? Like an early one?



2017 Varberg 7


----------



## Avedas

Anyone want a $15000 Boden? lmao

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop28/DS04976693/


----------



## jemfloral

Avedas said:


> Anyone want a $15000 Boden? lmao
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop28/DS04976693/



I mean, yes I'd love that guitar, but no way at that price lol


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Apologies in advance for the noob question, but how does one go about ordering a made to measure Strandberg guitar from their US website ? Nothing happens when I click on the link. Are made to measure models reserved for Europe or Sweden or something ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eayottes said:


> Apologies in advance for the noob question, but how does one go about ordering a made to measure Strandberg guitar from their US website ? Nothing happens when I click on the link. Are made to measure models reserved for Europe or Sweden or something ?



The M2M program is kaput. It's either USA, Japan or Indo.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

MaxOfMetal said:


> The M2M program is kaput. It's either USA, Japan or Indo.



Damn, so I guess I can't have a Boden 7 string with thin Endureneck, 25.5" scale length (no fanning) and a trem. That sucks, but thanks for the info.


----------



## narad

eayottes said:


> Damn, so I guess I can't have a Boden 7 string with thin Endureneck, 25.5" scale length (no fanning) and a trem. That sucks, but thanks for the info.



US custom shop probably?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> US custom shop probably?



I haven't seen straight scale as an option.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I haven't seen straight scale as an option.



Maybe as they're scaling up, but I can't imagine something that trivially not making the option list at some point. I'm just saying like, if someone's merely pondering the prospect of a guitar and not serious about throwing down $4-5k on a guitar immediately, you'll probably have such an option in the future.


----------



## narad

btw, things still trickling in from the last remnants of the Swedish custom shop. Stay tuned


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> Maybe as they're scaling up, but I can't imagine something that trivially not making the option list at some point. I'm just saying like, if someone's merely pondering the prospect of a guitar and not serious about throwing down $4-5k on a guitar immediately, you'll probably have such an option in the future.


Ola also mentioned before (I think in his Q&A stream last year) that he knows straight scales are desirable for a lot of people, especially when it comes to tapping players. So something may be in the works.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

narad said:


> Maybe as they're scaling up, but I can't imagine something that trivially not making the option list at some point. I'm just saying like, if someone's merely pondering the prospect of a guitar and not serious about throwing down $4-5k on a guitar immediately, you'll probably have such an option in the future.



Thanks for the info. What is the 4-5k$ dollar option ? I'm seriously considering that option (since I'll sell some guitars to finance it).


----------



## jemfloral

@eayottes he means that the US custom shop may eventually offer straight scale guitars as an option. The current pricing for US custom shop guitars is around $3800-$4300 for the options they have available, if i'm remembering correctly. But straight scale is not currently an option, so you'll have to hope they add it at some point. The US Custom shop isn't taking orders right now either though due to high initial demand when they opened it up, so either way... you'll have to wait 

You could always get a strandberg singularity with 25.5" straight scale to hold you over until that days comes, though... heck, they'll even throw in an extra string to compensate for not offering it with a trem! Strandberg customer service, preemptively taking care of you!


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Ah, thanks for the clarification  I'd settle for a Singularity 7, but sadly they're out of stock and discontinued (and have problems shipping in Canada and UK because the wood they used for the neck is an endangered species, CITES regulation or someting like that)... and the 8 is a bit too large for my style of playing.

I guess I'll wait and see...


----------



## jemfloral

I'll keep my eyes peeled for you then, @eayottes , I've seen a couple of them pop up recently for pretty good prices. Happy to pass along any For Sale listings I find!


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

jemfloral said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled for you then, @eayottes , I've seen a couple of them pop up recently for pretty good prices. Happy to pass along any For Sale listings I find!



Thanks man, that's super appreciated !  I can't seem to find any on these forums or Reverb.


----------



## DropTheSun

I've had a long time gas for owning a Strandberg. But it seems to have more bad userexperiences, than good. 

The high price point says, that it should be a quality high end instrument. But then I see more people complaining about flaws and bad QC, than I've read about any other WMI etc. guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DropTheSun said:


> I've had a long time gas for owning a Strandberg. But it seems to have more bad userexperiences, than good.
> 
> The high price point says, that it should be a quality high end instrument. But then I see more people complaining about flaws and bad QC, than I've read about any other WMI etc. guitar.


for the price they go for, I don't find them worth it at all. There's very stiff competition at the pricepoints they go for used or new. The only thing strandberg has going for them imo, is they have great customer service, and a good return policy, so you can play the guitar for a few days or whatever, then ship it back if it's not your thing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

DropTheSun said:


> I've had a long time gas for owning a Strandberg. But it seems to have more bad userexperiences, than good.
> 
> The high price point says, that it should be a quality high end instrument. But then I see more people complaining about flaws and bad QC, than I've read about any other WMI etc. guitar.



I think the new classics are a great value as long as you purchase from somewhere with a convenient return policy or locally.


----------



## DropTheSun

KnightBrolaire said:


> for the price they go for, I don't find them worth it at all. There's very stiff competition at the pricepoints they go for used or new. The only thing strandberg has going for them imo, is they have great customer service, and a good return policy, so you can play the guitar for a few days or whatever, then ship it back if it's not your thing.



Good point about their customer service. 

Another thing I noticed when looking Strandberg site: There are few Originals for sale, that have minor flaws in the finish. That is fine and cool thing to do. But looking at the guitar, that says it has a AAAA Flamed Maple Top, but it looks actually pretty bad Maple Top... Says something to me about their QC again.

If I was going to order one of those fancy looking Original 6 Bodens, that looks awesome in their promo pics and get something, that has as bad looking Flamed Maple Top, that the B-stock one has... I would be pissed burning over 2k on that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DropTheSun said:


> Good point about their customer service.
> 
> Another thing I noticed when looking Strandberg site: There are few Originals for sale, that have minor flaws in the finish. That is fine and cool thing to do. But looking at the guitar, that says it has a AAAA Flamed Maple Top, but it looks actually pretty bad Maple Top... Says something to me about their QC again.
> 
> If I was going to order one of those fancy looking Original 6 Bodens, that looks awesome in their promo pics and get something, that has as bad looking Flamed Maple Top, that the B-stock one has... I would be pissed burning over 2k on that.


funny you mention that, as that exact scenario happened to myself and laxu. Both of us dropped 2100$ or so on the limited quilt bodens, and the tops were abysmal in terms of figuring (well, mine was, laxu said his was more consistent). It was the kind of top you'd see in a lumber yard in the discount bin. It was mostly unfigured with some mediocre quilt on the edges. It should never have been glued to a 2100$ guitar.
Comparing it to the figuring on the top of my vader (*which I paid less for new than the ltd boden)* made it even worse. They also didn't even set up the guitar well, like my first boden, so I had to tweak the action/file the nut out of the box, which I never really had to do with kiesels or the ormsby goliath I owned.
If you do buy. a strandberg, buy a newer one, they seem to be far more consistent in figuring.
pic comparing my old boden and vader:


----------



## DropTheSun

I have a Kiesel Vader V8 and that thing plays and sounds amazing. Easily the best eightstring i've had and it is a keeper. I love everything in that guitar.

It has a matte Racing Orange top and otherwise natural finish.

Maybe I'll just start looking 6string Vader. They are just a bit expensive to order from US to Finland, where I live. So second hand deal is a 'better' option. But there aren't too many Kiesels in here for sale.


----------



## DropTheSun

KnightBrolaire said:


> funny you mention that, as that exact scenario happened to myself and laxu. Both of us dropped 2100$ or so on the limited quilt bodens, and the tops were abysmal in terms of figuring (well, mine was, laxu said his was more consistent). It was the kind of top you'd see in a lumber yard in the discount bin. It was mostly unfigured with some mediocre quilt on the edges. It should never have been glued to a 2100$ guitar.
> Comparing it to the figuring on the top of my vader (*which I paid less for new than the ltd boden)* made it even worse. They also didn't even set up the guitar well, like my first boden, so I had to tweak the action/file the nut out of the box, which I never really had to do with kiesels or the ormsby goliath I owned.
> If you do buy. a strandberg, buy a newer one, they seem to be far more consistent in figuring.
> pic comparing my old boden and vader:



That Kiesel looks stunning!

Here is a pic of my Vader:






And while we are speaking of BEAUTIFUL Flamed Maple Tops. Here is my Skervesen:


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I own two Strandbergs: a Metal 7 and a Prog 7. I ordered the Metal 7 directly from their website and sold it to buy the Prog 7 at my local Strandberg distributor.

Both instruments were in perfect shape, save for the Prog 7 zero-fret that had to be sanded a bit; a minor thing that cost me 10$. Conclusion: I'm a very happy customer.

The main thing I wish from Strandberg is that they offer better customization options beyond aesthetics, i.e. different scale length options, straight frets, thinner necks, etc.. It would also be nice if they'd scale up their production so that waiting times were reduced.

All that being said, my experience with them has been very positive.



KnightBrolaire said:


> for the price they go for, I don't find them worth it at all. There's very stiff competition at the pricepoints they go for used or new.



What alternative do you have in mind ? I'm not being confrontational, I'm curious to know.


----------



## narad

eayottes said:


> What alternative do you have in mind ? I'm not being confrontational, I'm curious to know.



::using psychic powers:: 

They're going to be dumb-looking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eayottes said:


> I own two Strandbergs: a Metal 7 and a Prog 7. I ordered the Metal 7 directly from their website and sold it to buy the Prog 7 at my local Strandberg distributor.
> 
> Both instruments were in perfect shape, save for the Prog 7 zero-fret that had to be sanded a bit; a minor thing that cost me 10$. Conclusion: I'm a very happy customer.
> 
> The main thing I wish from Strandberg is that they offer better customization options beyond aesthetics, i.e. different scale length options, straight frets, thinner necks, etc.. It would also be nice if they'd scale up their production so that waiting times were reduced.
> 
> All that being said, my experience with them has been very positive.
> 
> 
> 
> What alternative do you have in mind ? I'm not being confrontational, I'm curious to know.


if we're talking guitars at that pricepoint in general, then used ESP or new EII, used prestige ibbys, PRS Core new or used, parker fly,some steinbergers. As far as other headless guitars go, steinberger (if you don't mind the boat paddle body on most of them), kiesel and ormsby offer better bang for your buck ime.


----------



## DropTheSun

Well... Speaking of timing. I found a used Sälen Classic Trans Butterscotch model, that was kind of a bargain. So I bought it right away and it should be here tomorrow.

It looked very nice in the pics. So I know, what I'm getting. No Flamed Maple for me this time tho. But I've been wanting a Tele for so long, that i quess this is the right move to do. And me beeing more modern type of player, the Strandberg Tele should be a match made in heaven for me... We will see.


----------



## diagrammatiks

DropTheSun said:


> Well... Speaking of timing. I found a used Sälen Classic Trans Butterscotch model, that was kind of a bargain. So I bought it right away and it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> It looked very nice in the pics. So I know, what I'm getting. No Flamed Maple for me this time tho. But I've been wanting a Tele for so long, that i quess this is the right move to do. And me beeing more modern type of player, the Strandberg Tele should be a match made in heaven for me... We will see.



Nice let me know how it is. Mines still in California


----------



## DropTheSun

diagrammatiks said:


> Nice let me know how it is. Mines still in California



I will!


----------



## lurè

DropTheSun said:


> That Kiesel looks stunning!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Vader:



Slightly off topic: do you have to order a top for an unfinished back?
I can't find the option on kiesel's guitar builder; I just wanted something similar: a solid finish on top and an unfinished back of the body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> Slightly off topic: do you have to order a top for an unfinished back?
> I can't find the option on kiesel's guitar builder; I just wanted something similar: a solid finish on top and an unfinished back of the body.


you don't have to order a top to get an unfinished back. There's a lot of options like the tropic color that aren't on the builder, so you're better off calling them to place your order.


----------



## DropTheSun

Short Clip with some Ambient riffing:
https://soundcloud.com/dead-queens/ambient-2

Ok, First impressions about this Strandberg Sälen Classic:

-Very nice finish and setup. I mean, there is zero flaw in this one. It looks like a candy. Love the yellow finish.
-The neck is pure sex. I really like it! So smooth to play.
-Pickups are very nice. I was kinda waiting a thin sound, but these Suhr PU's have nice "thick" tone for beeing a Singlecoil and they have pretty hot output, what I didn't wait for. Very modern if you ask me.
-The guitar is light and it is very comfy to hold. Love the shape and i have always liked the Strandberg looks.

This is a quick headsup about my first impressions. I just got it and I am positively suprised. After reading many 'negative' user experiences about the QC on Strandbergs, I gotta say that when they nail it (like in this case), the guitar is a high end instrument and I can't believe that it comes from Indonesia.


----------



## diagrammatiks

DropTheSun said:


> Short Clip with some Ambient riffing:
> https://soundcloud.com/dead-queens/ambient-2
> 
> Ok, First impressions about this Strandberg Sälen Classic:
> 
> -Very nice finish and setup. I mean, there is zero flaw in this one. It looks like a candy. Love the yellow finish.
> -The neck is pure sex. I really like it! So smooth to play.
> -Pickups are very nice. I was kinda waiting a thin sound, but these Suhr PU's have nice "thick" tone for beeing a Singlecoil and they have pretty hot output, what I didn't wait for. Very modern if you ask me.
> -The guitar is light and it is very comfy to hold. Love the shape and i have always liked the Strandberg looks.
> 
> This is a quick headsup about my first impressions. I just got it and I am positively suprised. After reading many 'negative' user experiences about the QC on Strandbergs, I gotta say that when they nail it (like in this case), the guitar is a high end instrument and I can't believe that it comes from Indonesia.



I mean let’s be honest. The negative experiences have always boiled down to the same 4 users. While I greatly respect their opinions it’s usually best to try and get some hands on experience whenever possible.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

For those wondering about the Singularity model, here's what Ed Yoon of Strandberg told me:

"We are in discussions with Per about developing new versions to be produced at PT Cort but we are not sure yet on when things will be finalized and do not expect that to happen until sometime next year."



KnightBrolaire said:


> if we're talking guitars at that pricepoint in general, then used ESP or new EII, used prestige ibbys, PRS Core new or used, parker fly,some steinbergers. As far as other headless guitars go, steinberger (if you don't mind the boat paddle body on most of them), kiesel and ormsby offer better bang for your buck ime.



As far as headless goes, for my tastes Steinberger are not super ergonomic and Kiesel and Ormsby pretty much have the same good/bad online review ratio as Strandberg. I own a Vader 7 and while I love it, I dont find it better or worse than my Strandbergs; it's different (weight, neck, body shape).


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean let’s be honest. The negative experiences have always boiled down to the same 4 users. While I greatly respect their opinions it’s usually best to try and get some hands on experience whenever possible.



The vocal minority.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> The vocal minority.



Talking about quality of guitars is just so weird. 

There are folks out there who absolutely love, and speak the praises of the quality of their old Caparisons, wonky Roters, improperly fretted Etherials and Agiles that are better than USA Jacksons. 

Are they lying because they're evil and want us to buy shitty guitars? Not at all.(Unless they're for sale.)

The thing is, people perceive quality differently, and our own biases and emotions often take control, at least subconsciously.

I'm not perfect, but I try to be as honest and clinical. But then again, we all do.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I only comment about the quality of the strandbergs I owned as counterpoint to all the glowing reviews floating around out there. My biggest point has always been that the quality of my particular guitars did not justify their price, especially given the fact that PRS and esp eii/schecter occupy a similar price range (with greater QC consistency ime).
I'd like to try an original or metal at some point just to see if they're higher quality than my previous bodens.


----------



## crackout

The thing is you are more likely to state your opinion on products that somehow did not meet your expectations than on those that fulfilled them.


----------



## DropTheSun

Strandberg Sälen Classic 
https://soundcloud.com/dead-queens/strandberg-goes-prog

I gotta say, that the Suhr Classic T Bridge pickup is in the Humbucker territory in this guitar. It has the body and low end of a HB.

I did use the middle position in this clip tho.


----------



## Narvic57

Hey guys,

Does anyone have tried a Boden Standard or have compared it with a Boden Original yet?


----------



## Musiscience

So, I was on instagram and saw a post by Strandberg of a Swedish Custom Shop Boden saying “... acquired one of the very last Swedish custom shop Boden”. When going on the website, the Swedish shop section along with the USA custom section can’t be accessed. Only the Chinese and other imports can be seen on the site.

The guitar in the post was a 7 string neck through Boden, which I thought only the M2M orders could get. This is sad to learn at the very end that the Swedish shop could offer this option as it’s a bucket list guitar for me.




Maybe a new shop for high end Strandbergs will be unveiled at NAMM again? Not really hopeful for that but maybe...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They still have the Japanese made Bodens, the Desert Sun made USA shop is just starting up. They're just ending Swedish production.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Musiscience said:


> So, I was on instagram and saw a post by Strandberg of a Swedish Custom Shop Boden saying “... acquired one of the very last Swedish custom shop Boden”. When going on the website, the Swedish shop section along with the USA custom section can’t be accessed. Only the Chinese and other imports can be seen on the site.
> 
> The guitar in the post was a 7 string neck through Boden, which I thought only the M2M orders could get. This is sad to learn at the very end that the Swedish shop could offer this option as it’s a bucket list guitar for me.
> 
> View attachment 65808
> 
> 
> Maybe a new shop for high end Strandbergs will be unveiled at NAMM again? Not really hopeful for that but maybe...


someone probably ordered it years ago and just got it. the wait time for the custom shops was like 2-4yrs last I checked


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> someone probably ordered it years ago and just got it. the wait time for the custom shops was like 2-4yrs last I checked



Naw they put about 10 custom strandbergs on their eu site maybe 2 weeks ago. About 4-5 were neckthroughs. All gone within a week. They said they were the last of the Swedish batch.


----------



## Lemonbaby

diagrammatiks said:


> Naw they put about 10 custom strandbergs on their eu site maybe 2 weeks ago. About 4-5 were neckthroughs. All gone within a week. They said they were the last of the Swedish batch.


There's still two guitars left - one neck through and one bolt on from the Sweden Custom Shop.


----------



## Musiscience

Lemonbaby said:


> There's still two guitars left - one neck through and one bolt on from the Sweden Custom Shop.



Can a gentleman point a brother in the right direction? Can’t seem to find them on the net.


----------



## Musiscience

Never mind, found it and the price is too damn high with the actual conversion rate (6K CAD before import fees, shipping and taxes). May a wealthy European bask in its glory.


----------



## Rook

KnightBrolaire said:


> I only comment about the quality of the strandbergs I owned as counterpoint to all the glowing reviews floating around out there. My biggest point has always been that the quality of my particular guitars did not justify their price, especially given the fact that PRS and esp eii/schecter occupy a similar price range (with greater QC consistency ime).
> I'd like to try an original or metal at some point just to see if they're higher quality than my previous bodens.



I can’t remember what I said in this thread when I got it but having owned #6 and #55... the quality wasn’t really a standout point. #6 moreso, both guitars had a very handmade feel. I’ve since played some of their (crazy expensive, frankly) import guitars, like the Boden Metal etc, and the quality was actually great, but that’s MP vs handmade.


----------



## technomancer

Rook said:


> I can’t remember what I said in this thread when I got it but having owned #6 and #55... the quality wasn’t really a standout point. #6 moreso, both guitars had a very handmade feel. I’ve since played some of their (crazy expensive, frankly) import guitars, like the Boden Metal etc, and the quality was actually great, but that’s MP vs handmade.



Eh haven't ever played a M2M but the Boden Metal I had for a bit basically felt like an $800 Schecter... which was fine except it was a $2k guitar. You pay a massive premium for basically the shape and the Endure neck, neither of which wowed me enough to keep one around. They seem to be a guitar that either everything clicks and you love it and the premium is worth it, or they don't. I didn't hate the one I had by any means, but I didn't fall in love with it to the extent that I had to keep it or get another one either.


----------



## Ziricote

Does anyone know which guitar was the final Ola Strandberg he personal made? He did make some of the first M2M by himself as luthier didnt he?


----------



## StevenC

Ziricote said:


> Does anyone know which guitar was the final Ola Strandberg he personal made? He did make some of the first M2M by himself as luthier didnt he?


Depending on whether people think Ola made is a good thing or a bad thing, it was either #43 or #44


----------



## Rook

technomancer said:


> Eh haven't ever played a M2M but the Boden Metal I had for a bit basically felt like an $800 Schecter... which was fine except it was a $2k guitar. You pay a massive premium for basically the shape and the Endure neck, neither of which wowed me enough to keep one around. They seem to be a guitar that either everything clicks and you love it and the premium is worth it, or they don't. I didn't hate the one I had by any means, but I didn't fall in love with it to the extent that I had to keep it or get another one either.



Can’t say I disagree tbh, I think it’s telling that - and I don’t mean this to sound like a dick - I could have pretty much anything these days and I own zero Strandbergs.


----------



## technomancer

Rook said:


> Can’t say I disagree tbh, I think it’s telling that - and I don’t mean this to sound like a dick - I could have pretty much anything these days and I own zero Strandbergs.



Same here  If you're one of the guys that loves them that's cool, but they were not a must-have for me.


----------



## narad

Rook said:


> Can’t say I disagree tbh, I think it’s telling that - and I don’t mean this to sound like a dick - I could have pretty much anything these days and I own zero Strandbergs.



What do you have then, eh? eh??

I mean, I only have thorough experience with M2Ms, and sort of agree if you think of things like "Is this guitar $5-6k quality?", then they can be a letdown. And I also liked the specs on yours. But in that range most of the builders will totally kill it in terms of craftsmanship. But I don't think that mentality is something scales up the price points. 

I think of it more about wages. So in the logic I hear so often on this forum, "Is this $20k acoustic 4x as good as a $5k martin? No", but the builder of the $20k acoustic might make 8 guitars a year, and live in California. For that guy to earn something above minimum wage, he's going to be charging +$10k per build minimum. I think the M2M Boden shop is not so different -- they were pretty slow and you have to pay a Swedish living wage. At the end of the day, clearly, even at a fairly hefty price of $6k or so, it wasn't a sustainable business. But comparable to a nice Suhr or similar? From a playability standard, sure. But you need to really appreciate the strandberg unique-ness aspects as something worth a couple thousand extra. I can definitely justify a couple hundred extra for a super nice guitar with that extra cutaway for propping on your leg at a more classical angle, for instance, as for me that's a much more comfortable position.


----------



## Rook

Yeah don’t get me wrong, they’re very unique and comfortable guitars and I’ve always loved Ola’s approach to everything.

Main things from me are:
- Exactly as you say, M2M’s are just too expensive. I sold mine because I needed a deposit for a house, and the fact that I could do that made it pretty hard for me to justify keeping. As a piece of engineering though, I loved that thing. My circumstances have changed a little now, hence my previous comment. I could afford to buy my guitar back, basically.
- The (Indonesian, I think?) imports just don’t justify their price tag for me. The more guitars I’ve owned over the years, the less specific I’ve realised my requirements for a guitar are. Funnily enough I’m not this super special, super unique player that needs all these little improvements or adjustments to make something right. Actually, I like big fat necks, acoustically loud bodies, and pickups with a distinct character that makes me want to pick the thing up and use it. I also want something that’s just nice to own, nice to hold, and feels good in the hand. 

So to your question of what I have now, prepare to be underwhelmed. I’ve just thinned the herd I little too.
I own a Fender American Original Jazzmaster (lol), a Charvel Pro Mod (Japanese, not the new Mexi ones), a UV7BK Green Dot (OG, not Premium), and a couple of USA Jacksons.

Currently in the market for an 8 string. Waiting for something to inspire me or I’ll just go RG2228. This is what lead me to go try those import Strandbergs recently, in fact, there’s a dealer that carries a tonne near me.

If it’s helpful context, I write/record a combination of prog and death metal, mostly.


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> They still have the Japanese made Bodens, the Desert Sun made USA shop is just starting up. They're just ending Swedish production.



Does Desert Sun have a website or Facebook page? I can't seem to find any information on the internet about it after an extensive search.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> Does Desert Sun have a website or Facebook page? I can't seem to find any information on the internet about it after an extensive search.



Sorry, spelling error on my part. 

https://desert-son-musical-instruments-llc.business.site/


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, spelling error on my part.
> 
> https://desert-son-musical-instruments-llc.business.site/



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Any news on the specs (scale length, etc) of the Singularity 8 and its release date ?


----------



## I play music

eayottes said:


> Any news on the specs (scale length, etc) of the Singularity 8 and its release date ?


I haven't heard anything but regarding scale length I'd be surprised if he went for something else than the normal 26.5" to 28" that Strandberg uses. Pickups would be Lundgren M8. Blue swirl. Etc. Not expecting a lot of surprises with this one.
Release date...maybe they announce it at NAMM along with the basses? Dunno.


----------



## Icedfirefly

Hello guys.

I bought one of the new 8 strings Boden Standard ones, really happy with it, very confortable!!! i'm already used to fanned frets since i have a Dingwall bass and a 8 Strings Harley Benton Fanned Frets.
I got used to the Endure neck just as i started using it, no worries there, really light weight, after playing with it for a week i grabbed my Ibanez RGA and i can really feel a huge difference weight wise.
Sound great too!!

The only issue that i have (With all my guitars) is that the area below the bridge pickup is starting to get brighter than the rest of the front, due to me anchoring my fingers in that area, here is a pic, but it doesn't show it too well yet...










I was thinking that maybe i could polish the front with car polish or something like that and then protect it somehow...

Cheers.


----------



## aleclee

MaxOfMetal said:


> They still have the Japanese made Bodens, the Desert Sun made USA shop is just starting up. They're just ending Swedish production.


And now it's just shutting down, according to today's Strandberg newsletter.  Guess that makes my USA Select a relative collectors item.


----------



## Avedas

USA Select shutting down lul


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeez. What's up with this brand?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So the only difference between the Original 7 and Prog 7 is the maple fretboard vs. ebony. For anyone that's played both, is there actually any real tonal difference with all other specs being the same?


----------



## diagrammatiks

TheShreddinHand said:


> So the only difference between the Original 7 and Prog 7 is the maple fretboard vs. ebony. For anyone that's played both, is there actually any real tonal difference with all other specs being the same?



It used to be that the original was mii and the prog was mik. Now that they are all mii...

Get whatever is prettier to you?


----------



## Miek

so how many shops have made strandbergs now? 9?


----------



## BenjaminW

Miek said:


> so how many shops have made strandbergs now? 9?


Not enough.


----------



## Miek

I love the design but at this point I can't keep track of which one's which. Ill probably just buy one of the Boden OSes used at some point but until then I'm gonna be completely lost.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just to add my piece, I’m not at all phased by how many shops have made these instruments, nor by the price points as long as the instrument itself is playable. I’ve owned 4 at this point, feomnthe S7 first run 8 (actually owned the first one sent out to the public, #49 M2m (WANT IT BACK!!!), the last Korean prog 6 sold, and an indo 6 and the only one I didn’t like was the S7 because it was a piece of shit lol. The other three were immaculate as far as finish, fretwork, wiring and fitment, and that’s all I really require of a 2k instrument. I see a lot of people pissed about small dents and imperfections you’d have to look for to find, they never really bothered me though. What does bother me is bad design and shit customer service, and I can’t accuse Strandberg of either. That said, 3k is about where I’d draw the line for these instruments personally. 

Will buy back #49 for whatever price necessary though, soon as I find whichever grandpa is hoarding it from the world =D


----------



## eugeneelgr

Should have just kept the made to measure shop, and closed the production line. Anyone who wasn't in line, wouldn't get one.

SIMPLE.


----------



## Soya

Possibly the decline of Strandberg? I don't see that many getting sold, constantly opening then closing production has to be quite costly? Just thinking out loud...


----------



## I play music

Soya said:


> Possibly the decline of Strandberg? I don't see that many getting sold, constantly opening then closing production has to be quite costly? Just thinking out loud...


I feel like they have changed the target group a bit so maybe they sell well but not so much anymore with the progressive metal guys. 

Last I remember from Strandberg artists was a horribly bad girl pop band and some clean sound guitar playing. And that Spark group I don't know who this is geared to but I don't feel towards metal guys like me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soya said:


> Possibly the decline of Strandberg? I don't see that many getting sold, constantly opening then closing production has to be quite costly? Just thinking out loud...



They're probably making bank on the Indo stuff being sold at Guitar Center and Musician's Friend. 

That's probably where they're headed.


----------



## Soya

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're probably making bank on the Indo stuff being sold at Guitar Center and Musician's Friend.
> 
> That's probably where they're headed.



True, though my local GC has never gotten one, and I thought GC was on the brink of financial ruin?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soya said:


> True, though my local GC has never gotten one, and I thought GC was on the brink of financial ruin?



The brick and mortar stores are just for show. The bulk of thier sales are online orders through either the GC website or one of the numerous sister sites, like Musician's Friend. 

The big musical instrument chains have been "failing" for what feels like forever now. The thing about huge businesses is that they can be in massive debt for decades with little affect on thier function. As long as they keep revenue coming they can keep refinancing and banks will keep selling off the debt. They're not going to die like a person, they can keep going forever as long as they show some revenue. 

And even if they closed up tomorrow, another retailer would quickly replace them.


----------



## Blasphemer

I have to say, I _*love*_ my OS7, but I'm so glad I got one when I did. The prices are way too high for the quality of guitar you're getting, and they can't keep a higher end shop open, for whatever reason. I just couldn't see myself trying to buy one of these new, at this point.


----------



## Casper777

Blasphemer said:


> I have to say, I _*love*_ my OS7, but I'm so glad I got one when I did. The prices are way too high for the quality of guitar you're getting, and they can't keep a higher end shop open, for whatever reason. I just couldn't see myself trying to buy one of these new, at this point.



Well to be honest, the new Indo quality is far superior to the OS ones... The OS I had is actually the only Boden I sold...


----------



## jemfloral

Casper777 said:


> Well to be honest, the new Indo quality is far superior to the OS ones... The OS I had is actually the only Boden I sold...



In contrast, my first run OS7 is the one I keep coming back to. I sold it prematurely under the presumption that my Abasi headless was going to need full payment soon (before they decided to cancel it altogether and refund me). Thankfully, the guy I sold it to was nice enough to sell it back to me. I won't ever sell it again, although it may get a refinish soon


----------



## xzacx

jemfloral said:


> In contrast, my first run OS7 is the one I keep coming back to. I sold it prematurely under the presumption that my Abasi headless was going to need full payment soon (before they decided to cancel it altogether and refund me). Thankfully, the guy I sold it to was nice enough to sell it back to me. I won't ever sell it again, although it may get a refinish soon



The first run OS6/7s I had/played were also really nice—I didn't think they sounded particularly good (which I think is true of pretty much every Strandberg I've had), but there wasn't a thing lacking in the QC department.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Honestly this is good for the industry as a whole. If headless guitars start becoming more mainstream, we'll start to get more options potentially better and at lower prices.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Well, got the Original 7 w/ trem and currently in the tryout phase. I do like it so far, but giving it some time here before my return window runs out to see if it's truly for me. One quirk that bugs me is just how loud the 3-way switch is! And I don't mean sound through the amp, just the insanely loud click when flicking quickly between neck and bridge and back. Anyone replace their 3-way switch? Is that easy with fluences?


----------



## Galaxanz

I haven't waded through too much of this thread (like the last 5-10 pages max) but thought i'd weigh in on the Strandberg thing as I have 3 'sbergs cutting across a few different generations.

I've got a Korean made Boden OS8 (which was my first), a Washburn made US 7 String Boden and an indonesian Masvidalien Cosmo 6 (the most recent one, not the old Varberg shaped one). 

I am a raving lunatic fan about the Washburn era one, and the Indo Masvidalien. The Masvidalien was right on the cusp of what I consider to be 'too much' to pay for an indonesian made guitar (in total including shipping it cost me around $4500 NZD / ~$3kUSD) but it is a remarkable guitar and it would have cost me less if I didn't live in NZ and had to pay a pretty penny to send from Aussie. I took a punt on the one pickup thing as generally speaking I use a neck pickup a lot, but the EMG VMC does a _pretty good _job of representing a neck pickup sound, by way of a heavy eq cut in the upper frequencies. While I'm not a massive lover of actives, the 57 is great. The quality control is unreal on the MasCos. The guitar is extremely light, but plays beautifully, intonates well, sounds excellent and looks great on stage to boot. The luminlay is also great. Top marks and I dont regret the spend. 

The US made Boden 7 is also great. Washburn really hit it out of the park on this. It was retrofitted with what I believe to be a Holy Diver and VH-II bareknuckle setup. While it's pretty plain spec wise (maple board, maple top) it is probably the best (or one of the best at least) 7 string I've played. It's articulate and again the quality control is tremendous. I paid what I believe to be too much for a second hand Strandberg, but that's a life lesson. It's not worth what I paid I dont believe, but nevertheless, a great instrument.

The OS8 though... I dunno. The neck wood feels and looks 'soft' to me. The maple is ultra bleached looking. The neck isn't flat and while I'm not a luthier, a luthier and tech who I trust a lot believes it would benefit from being put in a neck jig, heated and treated. The luminlay is also terrible - I dont know what kind of lume the Korean factory used, but it's shit. Pretty much stops glowing in a few minutes. At this point I should add I'm not a huge lover of 8 string guitars in general but I was so captivated by the allure of a strandberg, and the band I play for did have some 8-string songs, so hence why I went with one of these first. Overall I personally wouldn't buy another OS. I know they are no longer in production, but yeah for $3500 NZD I could have bought something like an Ibanez Ghost Fleet and probably been happier but that's life.

I am quite keen on a Boden Standard at some point but I primarily play Musicman and Strandberg only now, and when you can get a Silhouette/Axis/Stingray for $2500NZD, I find the justification to spend upwards of $3500k on a nice neck and some expensive IP, hard to justify. 

So for me, I adore my Masvidalien and my US Boden (even though I believe both are overpriced) my OS8 does trouble me a bit.


----------



## Frostbite

Looks like they may be doing a production neck through Boden based off their most recent IG post


----------



## Avedas

Took em long enough


----------



## xzacx

New signature model announced:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs8T9EAHuAO/


----------



## I play music

xzacx said:


> New signature model announced:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs8T9EAHuAO/


----------



## I play music

And true temperament on production models. No thanks.


----------



## stinkoman

This is going to sound dumb, and I tried searching for an answer but when a string breaks on a tremolo equipped Strandberg does the whole thing go out of tune like on a regular floyd or is their setup different?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

stinkoman said:


> This is going to sound dumb, and I tried searching for an answer but when a string breaks on a tremolo equipped Strandberg does the whole thing go out of tune like on a regular floyd or is their setup different?



They're floating units, so yes.


----------



## Blasphemer

I play music said:


>



I'm the opposite. I'm not a big fan of Sarah's compositions, but DAMN do I like that finish


----------



## lewis

Give me that rainbow finish all day long. Its my favourite Strandberg colourscheme.

What happened to the classics?
Was struggling to find them recently (granted havent looked again since)


----------



## Masoo2

lewis said:


> Give me that rainbow finish all day long. Its my favourite Strandberg colourscheme.
> 
> What happened to the classics?
> Was struggling to find them recently (granted havent looked again since)


They're still out there from everything I've seen, places like Guitar Center have them

Not the same finishes as when they were introduced though

What I'm trying to figure out is if the difference between the Classics and Standards are anything more than cosmetic and alder vs basswood


----------



## Frostbite

Masoo2 said:


> They're still out there from everything I've seen, places like Guitar Center have them
> 
> Not the same finishes as when they were introduced though
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is if the difference between the Classics and Standards are anything more than cosmetic and alder vs basswood


AFAIK Classics are china made and Standards are Indo


----------



## StevenC

Frostbite said:


> AFAIK Classics are china made and Standards are Indo


Everything is made in Indonesia now.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Yup. And the classics are great values now comparatively.


----------



## Frostbite

StevenC said:


> Everything is made in Indonesia now.


Oh yeah I completely forgot. Yeah the classics are actually not half bad now


----------



## Avedas

Real talk has anyone ever found any practical use for true temperament? I imagine it's maybe good for playing with synths or non fretted string instruments.

The Longfield sig looks kinda ok except the random white splotch.


----------



## Hollowway

There was a TT Singularity on the ‘verb recently, so I did some listening to side by side TT vs regular fret chording, and couldn’t really hear the difference. I’m sure it does make a difference, but I just don’t know that I’d want to pay much for the difference.

And I love that Sarah is getting a sig. She’s been repping Strandberg for years, and that guitar is pretty iconic. And it’s an 8! I’ll likely buy one. Just scared about the price....


----------



## Avedas

Also the TT zero fret looks cool


----------



## Jason B

Hollowway said:


> And I love that Sarah is getting a sig. She’s been repping Strandberg for years



She absolutely deserves a sig for flying the flag for so long, but it’s tough for me to ignore the cold business side of things (eg. Ola cynically sends guitars to Youtube girls for advertising purposes, then only puts out a sig once one of them is signed to Season of Mist six years later). I also don’t see many people buying an upcharged rainbow 8 string with no distinguishing specs over another model. 

Wishing all parties involved the best, but it’s a head-scratcher for me.


----------



## blacai

If she doesn't get a sig is because she is a girl and when she gets it, it is because she is a girl... well I don't like her music, I find it boring, but I do appreciate she has talent and technique and she was using strandberg for a long time. 

Obviously she get endorsement and signature when she becomes relevant. In the end it is just business. In any case, I like the model, but after owning 8's and strandberg guitars, it is not for me.


----------



## Avedas

I think pretty much every signature Strandberg is just an upcharged production model. The Plini one is probably the most different with the 3 way switch and no tone knob, but that's not exactly a world of change either.


----------



## Hollowway

Avedas said:


> I think pretty much every signature Strandberg is just an upcharged production model. The Plini one is probably the most different with the 3 way switch and no tone knob, but that's not exactly a world of change either.


Does Ola give a cut to the artist? I’d like to think that I’m supporting the individual artist if I were to buy a sig, but I know every arrangement is different.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Does Ola give a cut to the artist? I’d like to think that I’m supporting the individual artist if I were to buy a sig, but I know every arrangement is different.



If you want to support an artist, buy some merch, see them on tour, or throw them a little cash. 

The amount gained from even the most instrument endorsement package is minimal unless you're a BIG artist moving tons of guitars.


----------



## CloudsUr

Regarding true temperament i get the idea of having a better intonated fretboard and it's great.
But wouldn't it be an absolute nightmare when changing tuning/string gauge?


----------



## I play music

Blasphemer said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm not a big fan of Sarah's compositions, but DAMN do I like that finish


I think it's cool as a one-off for her (except for the white blob that looks like an accident) but there is no way I would want to play that guitar publicly. Same as the Zack Wylde graphics or the EVH stripes. Cool and unique as a one-off but mass produced it is just too much wanna-be/fanboy for me.


----------



## lewis

Masoo2 said:


> They're still out there from everything I've seen, places like Guitar Center have them
> 
> Not the same finishes as when they were introduced though
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is if the difference between the Classics and Standards are anything more than cosmetic and alder vs basswood


I really loved and wanted the baby blue one with the white pickguard.
Alas, that seems to have vanished haha


----------



## blacai

CloudsUr said:


> Regarding true temperament i get the idea of having a better intonated fretboard and it's great.
> But wouldn't it be an absolute nightmare when changing tuning/string gauge?



Check the TT site
http://www.truetemperament.com/faq/

I assume it is a nightmare and you have to be very careful before buying the guitar, which string gauge and tuning it has...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blacai said:


> Check the TT site
> http://www.truetemperament.com/faq/
> 
> I assume it is a nightmare and you have to be very careful before buying the guitar, which string gauge and tuning it has...



True Temperament is a great idea that just doesn't translate as well into reality. 

Doesn't help that it makes future guitar maintenance difficult. If TT ever goes out of business, get ready for a full fretboard replacement once the frets wear out.


----------



## blacai

Maybe Ola will start selling TT finished necks for 1k€
TT finished necks in their site have a starting price around 650€, IINW.


----------



## narad

Dammit, after like 3 years in progress my M2M with TT frets is finishing up. Previous my 8-string quilt top M2M finished up like 6 months after the washburn shop started making those. I order exclusive options, but they take so long to create it that they're like cheap-o options by the time I take delivery. 

When you order M2M, you need to spec it out with stuff that's like not even prototyped yet. Get me some laser frets and a pickup cavity you just slide your iPhoneXV into when you want to play.


----------



## Malkav

FWIW TT confirmed on FB that the new strandbergs have stainless steel TT frets.


----------



## blacai

Malkav said:


> FWIW TT confirmed on FB that the new strandbergs have stainless steel TT frets.


I don't find that info(the SS part...) and the FAQ says
Edit..!! ok, I saw, they replied a comment and confirmed they offer SS ... interesting.

*Can I have stainless steel TRUE TEMPERAMENT™ frets?*
No, sorry. The only practical way to make our frets in bulk is to cast them. Stainless steel does not lend itself to our supplier’s casting methods. Our frets are precision cast in silicon bronze, chosen for its durability, low friction, and resistance to corrosion. It has also been certitied nickel-free by the Karolinska Institutet in Stockholm and, so is ideal for guitarists with a nickel allergy. (Stainless steel is *not* nickel-free. 60% of the world’s total nickel production is used in the production of stainless steel.)


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you want to support an artist, buy some merch, see them on tour, or throw them a little cash.
> 
> The amount gained from even the most instrument endorsement package is minimal unless you're a BIG artist moving tons of guitars.



Yeah, for sure, but I’m wondering if Ola sets it up so she gets anything on individual sales. But in thinking about it, it could be set up so there are all sorts of different moving parts to such a deal, so it may not even be answer. In my naive mind, I picture the price difference between the regular model and the sig model going directly to the artist, but that just tells me I have a super idealistic view of the world.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, for sure, but I’m wondering if Ola sets it up so she gets anything on individual sales. But in thinking about it, it could be set up so there are all sorts of different moving parts to such a deal, so it may not even be answer. In my naive mind, I picture the price difference between the regular model and the sig model going directly to the artist, but that just tells me I have a super idealistic view of the world.



It's good for the artist, even if they don't get a dollar amount per instrument. 

The better the artist performs at selling instruments the more a brand will invest in that artist, whether that means more guitars, tour support or even cash.


----------



## Albake21

Wait so no Strandbergs are made in China anymore? If so it might be time to try a classic!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Albake21 said:


> Wait so no Strandbergs are made in China anymore? If so it might be time to try a classic!



I keep trying to tell people the new classics are pretty great. 

Ss frets. Swimming pool route. 

Side dots are mostly straight.


----------



## Albake21

diagrammatiks said:


> I keep trying to tell people the new classics are pretty great.
> 
> Ss frets. Swimming pool route.
> 
> Side dots are mostly straight.


Dammit my only gripe with the classics are the lack of trem on the 7 string models...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Albake21 said:


> Dammit my only gripe with the classics are the lack of trem on the 7 string models...



Yup. They fixed the scale length too. I would have bought one if they came out with a 7 Trem. 

No six string hard tail either.


----------



## Albake21

diagrammatiks said:


> Yup. They fixed the scale length too. I would have bought one if they came out with a 7 Trem.
> 
> No six string hard tail either.


What do you mean they fixed the scale length? It's 26.25″ – 25.5″ which is the same as their other models.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Albake21 said:


> What do you mean they fixed the scale length? It's 26.25″ – 25.5″ which is the same as their other models.



https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/strandberg-boden-classic-7-white

No they used to be 25 to 25.75.


----------



## Albake21

diagrammatiks said:


> https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/strandberg-boden-classic-7-white
> 
> No they used to be 25 to 25.75.


Oh wow... that's awful! What were they thinking?


----------



## jemfloral

Albake21 said:


> Wait so no Strandbergs are made in China anymore? If so it might be time to try a classic!



That's correct, everything is made in the Cort factory in Indonesia. The new classics with SS frets are actually pretty darn nice guitars. Some people will complain about the pricing for sure, but strandberg's pricing has always been high in comparison to other options.



Albake21 said:


> What do you mean they fixed the scale length? It's 26.25″–25.5″ which is the same as their other models.



Also correct, the 7-string classics have always been 26.25"-25.5". The custom shop 7's that originally came from Strictly 7, then Washburn were 25.75"-25". The Swedish Custom Shop provided _three_ options of scale length on the 7-stringers that they built: Straight 25.5", 25.75"-25" and 26.25"-25.5". J-custom 7-stringers currently only come in the older 25.75"-25" option for some reason. And most recently the "Custom Shop" builds from Desert Son I believe only had the option for the older 25.75"-25" setup (although this latest one I could be incorrect about as I wasn't interested in it and kind of ignored this shop altogether when it was announced).


----------



## jemfloral

The music zoo's website has had that scale length error since they started selling strandbergs... trust me, all of the classic 7s were 26.25"-25.5". They had the same error when they had the older OS7 models for sale...


----------



## Albake21

So just to confirm, the current 7 string classics are 26.25"-25.5"?


----------



## diagrammatiks

jemfloral said:


> The music zoo's website has had that scale length error since they started selling strandbergs... trust me, all of the classic 7s were 26.25"-25.5". They had the same error when they had the older OS7 models for sale...



Then they either need to get their shit together. Or someone has the wrong info.


----------



## jemfloral

Yes. 26.25"-25.5" scale length. Perpendicular fret at the 9th. Same set-up as the CL7, OS7 and the other production (i.e. not Japan or Swedish or Desert Son -made) 7's available now.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jemfloral said:


> Yes. 26.25"-25.5" scale length. Perpendicular fret at the 9th. Same set-up as the CL7, OS7 and the other production (i.e. not Japan or Swedish or Desert Son -made) 7's available now.



Yes to what. The new guitars have the correctly stated scale length. 

I asked them specifically about the old classics when they first came out and they told me 25 to 25.75


----------



## jemfloral

Well that's odd... I know Pat works for them with Ed Yoon (who is a member on here). Maybe Ed can chime in to clarify, but everything for the new classics has shown the 26.25"-25.5" scale length, so that should be pretty clear.


----------



## jemfloral

that was a 'yes' to @Albake21 's question about the new ones.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jemfloral said:


> Well that's odd... I know Pat works for them with Ed Yoon (who is a member on here). Maybe Ed can chime in to clarify, but everything for the new classics has shown the 26.25"-25.5" scale length, so that should be pretty clear.



Ya because I wanted a cheaper multiscale 7 Trem. But that scale was just odd. And I asked them and they confirmed the length so I passed on getting one. I’d really like to know the real scale. 

Wouldn’t mind picking one up used for cheap if it’s 25.5 to 26.25.


----------



## jemfloral

Hmmm, well I'd like to see it get cleared up too so you can get one before they disappear (and at a discount hopefully since they're no the current model!) if they are the longer scale length, as I stated. In the meantime I'll try to find the original release page to see what it said on there.

EDIT: I've looked and can find it being sold/ having been sold with either length advertised. Very confusing stuff. If Pat actually had one in front of him though and measured it, then I guess that's hard to refute!

Maybe snag one of the older trem models and then swap a neck with a newer model down the road, or talk to Ed/Pat about getting a replacement neck? The second option seems unlikely, but is worth a shot.


----------



## Frostbite

Welp, Boden bass pricing is out.

https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-bass/

3K FOR AN INDONESIA MADE BASS YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND. I usually don't give a shit about where an instrument is made but with the quality we've seen on the indo boden guitars, if we are expecting that same level of quality for 3k you have to be absolutely out of your fucking mind to buy one of them


----------



## I play music

Frostbite said:


> Welp, Boden bass pricing is out.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-bass/
> 
> 3K FOR AN INDONESIA MADE BASS YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND. I usually don't give a shit about where an instrument is made but with the quality we've seen on the indo boden guitars, if we are expecting that same level of quality for 3k you have to be absolutely out of your fucking mind to buy one of them


If you compare it to the European made NS Design bass guitar that costs less and IMO has the best hardware I've ever seen ... there is not a lot that speaks in favour of the Strandberg 





EDIT: Now that I think about it, I don't know if the NS Design bass has stainless steel frets and the availability of the Strandberg will probably also be better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Frostbite said:


> Welp, Boden bass pricing is out.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-bass/
> 
> 3K FOR AN INDONESIA MADE BASS YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND. I usually don't give a shit about where an instrument is made but with the quality we've seen on the indo boden guitars, if we are expecting that same level of quality for 3k you have to be absolutely out of your fucking mind to buy one of them


lmao you could spec a full custom from a bunch of shops at that price.


----------



## Hollowway

Frostbite said:


> Welp, Boden bass pricing is out.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/the-boden-bass/
> 
> 3K FOR AN INDONESIA MADE BASS YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND. I usually don't give a shit about where an instrument is made but with the quality we've seen on the indo boden guitars, if we are expecting that same level of quality for 3k you have to be absolutely out of your fucking mind to buy one of them



Ola is like the Apple of guitars. He’s like, “basses cost this much, starting now.” And people are going to buy them. It’s just a matter of time before we see someone buy one and rationalize the price with, “zomg, it’s the best bass I’ve ever played. It literally wipes the floor with all my other high end basses. It’s resonant beyond belief. It’s light weight, yet also heavy....” 

Not poking fun at Ola, more about people who review stuff like that. But, if the market supports it, the market supports it. I mean, he’s got us all happily dropping $2,000 on OS IKEA-style guitars, so....


----------



## narad

$6,000 if the IKEA-style guitars are made in IKEA-country.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> I keep trying to tell people the new classics are pretty great.
> 
> Ss frets. Swimming pool route.
> 
> Side dots are mostly straight.


I'll have to check them out when they start selling here. Everything in stock is still the older Chinese models.


----------



## Casper777

It's always the same... market will decide if the price is right, not forum people who constantly beg for a 400$ fully loaded Boden "coz you know it's indo crap stuff you know..."


----------



## diagrammatiks

Casper777 said:


> It's always the same... market will decide if the price is right, not forum people who constantly beg for a 400$ fully loaded Boden "coz you know it's indo crap stuff you know..."



This time is a little different. The competition for 1500-2000 headless guitars is not so intense. Ormsby, kiesel, balaguer recently. That’s about it and people just gonna decide which is better value.

3k puts you in a different bracket. But we will see.

Also don’t understand this complaint. Most posters in this thread have multiple Strandberg.


----------



## StevenC

In the UK, a Boden bass is 75% what I paid for my Made to Measure.


----------



## blacai

StevenC said:


> In the UK, a Boden bass is 75% what I paid for my Made to Measure.


----------



## jemfloral

Was shocked to see the $3K price tag on the basses, honestly. I agree the market will determine the sustainability of that price point, but for that I could get two used bodens or two of the new classics.
Keeping my fingers crossed that the other models that have been teased (neck-through and Sarah Longfield signature) are not the same pricing; but I'm already assuming the True Temperament-equipped guitars will be in that ~$3K range though, based on their previous markups over the non-TT models.


----------



## Casper777

I guess Ola is betting on the fact that contrary to headless guitars, there are not that many alternatives for headless basses (especially with multi scale, ...)...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Casper777 said:


> I guess Ola is betting on the fact that contrary to headless guitars, there are not that many alternatives for headless basses (especially with multi scale, ...)...



ya why doesn't kiesel make a multi scale headless bass. 
eh


----------



## Casper777

diagrammatiks said:


> ya why doesn't kiesel make a multi scale headless bass.
> eh



I said LESS alternatives, not NO alternatives... And I guess we are well placed on this forum to know that 
1) Kiesel will never compete with Strandberg in terms of QC or service
2) Kiesel outside US is not an alternative and could end up as expensive than a Boden bass (and THAT would be a joke)

so yep would definitely chose a Boden Bass over a Kiesel...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Casper777 said:


> I said LESS alternatives, not NO alternatives... And I guess we are well placed on this forum to know that
> 1) Kiesel will never compete with Strandberg in terms of QC or service


You can't really make blanket statements/huge generalizations like that
in my personal experience with both companies kiesel has far better QC. Sure their customer service isn't as good, but when I compare the guitars I got from both companies (which cost me exactly the same) the kiesels were better bang for my buck and better build quality hands down. There's a reason I sold all my bodens and kept my carvins/kiesels. But go ahead and keep dickriding strandberg


----------



## vortex_infinium

In terms of Kiesel support, having never had to contact their support for any reason, and going purely off of other people's accounts, yea... Strandberg is probably way better, again never having to contact Strandberg support either but just seeing other people's experiences posted around.
However Kiesel makes many fine instruments. Perhaps if you were comparing their higher spec'd out models to just Strandberg's recent custom shops as a whole then perhaps.
But despite the massive slamming they get in a few places specifically (not saying they don't deserve it) compared to everywhere else I see far more Strandberg NGD's where people are pointing out beyond blatant errors that should have never made it past QC. Keeping in mind a off the shelf production Strandberg from Indonesia or China costs twice (or almost twice) as much as a basic Kiesel made in the USA.



Hollowway said:


> Ola is like the Apple of guitars. He’s like, “basses cost this much, starting now.” And people are going to buy them. It’s just a matter of time before we see someone buy one and rationalize the price with, “zomg, it’s the best bass I’ve ever played. It literally wipes the floor with all my other high end basses. It’s resonant beyond belief. It’s light weight, yet also heavy....”
> 
> Not poking fun at Ola, more about people who review stuff like that. But, if the market supports it, the market supports it. I mean, he’s got us all happily dropping $2,000 on OS IKEA-style guitars, so....



I don't know if it's just me and I don't even know what to call it but in the past few years I really feel like this is becoming the norm and more often than not it's someone's first guitar they've owned over $600.


----------



## gunch

make a hard tail classic 6 dammit

edit: oh word they do make them like that


----------



## diagrammatiks

silverabyss said:


> make a hard tail classic 6 dammit
> 
> edit: oh word they do make them like that



Unless they just released them all the hardtail classic 6 are the old Chinese ones.


----------



## Hollowway

Sooooo, when can I officially find out the Sarah sig is too expensive for me to rationalize buying? When do the new models go up on the web site? Any idea? I genuinely want that sig of hers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Hollowway said:


> Sooooo, when can I officially find out the Sarah sig is too expensive for me to rationalize buying? When do the new models go up on the web site? Any idea? I genuinely want that sig of hers.


Ditto. Favorite paint job I've ever seen. Second maybe to the Vai flower Jem.


----------



## Avedas

Hollowway said:


> Sooooo, when can I officially find out the Sarah sig is too expensive for me to rationalize buying? When do the new models go up on the web site? Any idea? I genuinely want that sig of hers.


It's just a Boden Metal so I'd imagine it'll have a similar upcharge as the other production sigs.


----------



## laxu

KnightBrolaire said:


> You can't really make blanket statements/huge generalizations like that
> in my personal experience with both companies kiesel has far better QC. Sure their customer service isn't as good, but when I compare the guitars I got from both companies (which cost me exactly the same) the kiesels were better bang for my buck and better build quality hands down. There's a reason I sold all my bodens and kept my carvins/kiesels. But go ahead and keep dickriding strandberg



This is my experience as well. That shitshow of a Boden OS 8 I got was promptly returned while my Kiesel AM7 is one of my best guitars. Never had any issue with the customer service rep I got, even got a small refund (much more than I asked) for a minor cosmetic flaw on mine. Strandberg customer service was top notch too.

The big thing where Kiesel fail right now is not putting out a Vader 5 string multiscale bass. The Osiris and Zeus models are hideous to me.

I was interested in the Strandberg bass until I saw the pricing. That's custom guitar money. It also has that weird spec difference between the Original and Prog models. I don't necessarily care for the Dark Glass tone capsule etc metal oriented features on the Prog but that natural finish on the Original looks cheap and ugly to me.

Strandberg seems like they are just nuts. Closing the USA select shops before they even get started and now this bass pricing?


----------



## Hollowway

So I saw a pic of Per with his new sig. It’s 8 strings, but I can’t tell if it’s swirled or not. Or even available yet. Anyone know?


----------



## StevenC

J Varbergs!


----------



## crackout

What's the source?


----------



## StevenC

crackout said:


> What's the source?


Shun Nokina, head of Strandberg Japan, on Facebook posted about it. Made in Dyna Gakki, I believe, like the J Bodens.


----------



## laxu

Demo of the bass:


----------



## blacai




----------



## Albake21

Give me the Sarah Longfield sig in a 7 and I'll pay stupid money for it. I've always loved hers.


----------



## Lemonbaby

That white blotch looks like a mistake in the paintjob...


----------



## vortex_infinium

My wallet isn't but I am very excited to see some J Varbergs...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Lemonbaby said:


> That white blotch looks like a mistake in the paintjob...


I used to hate it but now I kind of see it as a film burn mark and I like it.


----------



## sezna

I've always loved the Varberg, glad it is getting some attention.

I totally missed the fact that M2M shut down. It feels like the world is a darker place now that crazy custom strandbergs are completely off the table.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just picked up a Singularity...

Is it other ppls experience that the pickups are a little weak sounding under distortion or should I look at my wiring?

Seems to sound fine clean--volume and all, but a little weak (or maybe just thin?) on the dirty channel.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Hollowway said:


> So I saw a pic of Per with his new sig. It’s 8 strings, but I can’t tell if it’s swirled or not. Or even available yet. Anyone know?



I've emailed Ed Yoon right after NAMM since I'm looking for a Strandberg 7-string with thin Endureneck, no fanning and 25.5 scale.

He told me they're considering developping new Singularity versions at PT Cort and that their discussions with Per are at an early stage and that they're "shooting for 2020 introduction at this point in time. Since we have not yet worked out the details with Per, it's hard to say what the specs will be."

That's a real bummer and kinda makes me consider going to the devil and getting a Kiesel Vader 7 with the specs I want, except for the Endureneck and Strandberg body, which makes the decision very hard.

@sezna : I feel your pain hehe. A M2M would solve all my guitar problems.

@Konfyouzd : I've heard that mentioned a lot. Personally I'd change the pickups if I get one. How do you like the Jescar Nickel frets ?


----------



## Konfyouzd

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I've emailed Ed Yoon right after NAMM since I'm looking for a Strandberg 7-string with thin Endureneck, no fanning and 25.5 scale.
> 
> He told me they're considering developping new Singularity versions at PT Cort and that their discussions with Per are at an early stage and that they're "shooting for 2020 introduction at this point in time. Since we have not yet worked out the details with Per, it's hard to say what the specs will be."
> 
> That's a real bummer and kinda makes me consider going to the devil and getting a Kiesel Vader 7 with the specs I want, except for the Endureneck and Strandberg body, which makes the decision very hard.
> 
> @sezna : I feel your pain hehe. A M2M would solve all my guitar problems.
> 
> @Konfyouzd : I've heard that mentioned a lot. Personally I'd change the pickups if I get one. How do you like the Jescar Nickel frets ?



So... I messed with it a lot yesterday.

For one, it wasn't well set up when I got it. It sort of looked like the previous user got half way through setting it up and lost interest. 

At any rate, I took off the pickguard and reheated a few of the solder joints then set up the action, etc. Just setting up the action well seemed to help out with the unplugged tone quite a bit. But when I plugged it back in, I swear a lot of the weak thinness seemed to have gone away. I also have three amps and it sounds way better on one of them than the other two.

I am completely unsure of whether or not I want to change the pickups anymore. A tiny bit of tinkering seems to have changed the sound of the guitar quite a bit.

On the frets... They took a tiny bit of time to get used to. They definitely don't sound the same as stainless steel (I used to have a Boden Original 7). The sound is less bright for sure, but after getting used to them and getting the action low, I find them more than usable. I may need to have them crowned and dressed, though.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> So I saw a pic of Per with his new sig. It’s 8 strings, but I can’t tell if it’s swirled or not. Or even available yet. Anyone know?


Prototype with a blue swirl. It's what he's playing with Meshuggah. They had it at the booth last year and I thought they'd announce it this year, but I guess nothing yet.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Prototype with a blue swirl. It's what he's playing with Meshuggah. They had it at the booth last year and I thought they'd announce it this year, but I guess nothing yet.


Yeah, I remember it from last year, that's why I was wondering if it was coming out. I just saw a pic a few days ago of him with it, and it looked like a teaser announcement or something. But I guess not.


----------



## Hollowway

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I used to hate it but now I kind of see it as a film burn mark and I like it.



Yeah, I see it as the same thing! It just has that look of a digital or film of something so bright that it simply comes out purely white.


----------



## Miek

he's playing with meshuggah non?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Got my Sälen today. Thoughts later.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> Got my Sälen today. Thoughts later.


Took you long enough. Which one did you get?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Concerning the 2020 Singularity model, I re-talked to Ed and he mentioned that "The future version will surely have stainless steel.".

On a personal note, I finally decided to order the current Singularity model. I'll change the pickups and swap the frets for stainless steel ones once they wear down, or I'll do it right away, not sure yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd

The more I play the singularity the more I really like the feel but I'm glad I preemptively ordered a set of pickups. Legato is really easy on this thing once you set it up.

I agree that I may refret with stainless when my current ones wear down.

I have a calibrated set of BKP Emeralds with a Slow Hand for the middle coming and I'm hoping to wire it up with a VLX91 (?) like my UV70P.

Where'd you get yours?


----------



## Casper777

Just snagged the last Swedish Boden neckthrough available on the website! 
Cant wait to try the Lundgren The One / Vintage Modern pickup combo!!


----------



## A-Branger

Lemonbaby said:


> That white blotch looks like a mistake in the paintjob...


its actually on hers, but you never see it because her arm blocks it.

and since she hand painted her custom, maybe yeah, it might have been a mistake she did. Kinda cool


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> Just snagged the last Swedish Boden neckthrough available on the website!
> Cant wait to try the Lundgren The One / Vintage Modern pickup combo!!



pics?


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> pics?



https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-7-neckthrough-sweden-custom-shop/

Should be with me end of the week... or early next!


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-7-neckthrough-sweden-custom-shop/
> 
> Should be with me end of the week... or early next!



Nice. Mine should be wrapping up soon as well, also maple neckthrough but presumably not roasted :`( Obviously I would have asked if I had known that was an option!


----------



## Casper777

Custom Shop? or MM? what are the specs you ordered?
I'm really looking forward tryong the Lundgren One / Modern Vintage combo...


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Konfyouzd said:


> The more I play the singularity the more I really like the feel but I'm glad I preemptively ordered a set of pickups. Legato is really easy on this thing once you set it up.
> 
> I agree that I may refret with stainless when my current ones wear down.
> 
> I have a calibrated set of BKP Emeralds with a Slow Hand for the middle coming and I'm hoping to wire it up with a VLX91 (?) like my UV70P.
> 
> Where'd you get yours?



I bought mine online at guitarguitar. I'm waiting for them to receive it from Strandberg and then ship it to me. They'll take care of all the Cites permit stuff (I'm in Canada).

Do you know the Singularity's fret size ? When I refret, I'd like to go with stainless steel jumbo frets, i.e. .055" tall and .110" wide, but I have no clue if that is feasible.

For pickups, I'm contemplating putting in Fishman Fluence humbuckers and using the single coil hole for a universal battery pack.

My luthier would do a custom pick guard so that it wouldn't look weird with the single coil removed.

Here's what another Singularity user did (I like it, but I'd probably hide the charger under the new pickguard, except for the USB port).


----------



## Konfyouzd

I saw that singularity and always wondered what that was.

Not at all sure on the fret size.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Probably a dumb question but the 5 way switch in the singularity isn't a proprietary one is it? Bc the wiring on mine didn't look right.

EDIT: I keep effing around while I wait for my new pickups and I'm just installing whatever I have laying around into the bridge cavity...

I just followed how the stock ones were wired. I installed a white blaze I yanked out of a UV71P and played the singularity back to back against my UV70P. Huge difference in fullness of sound...

Looking at it again I'm ab 90% sure this didn't arrive w the bridge pup wired in series. Swapped two terminals and NOW I get a full series sound.

I wanna see what the stock pickups really sound like now but I'm not rewiring again until the new pups and my VLX91 show up


----------



## Konfyouzd

In lieu of a necrobump on an older thread...

@Rook you ever solve this?

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...em-making-me-want-to-pull-my-hair-out.220899/

Dealing w the same thing.


----------



## makecamera

Thinking about picking up an Original 7 w/ trem and was curious about the Standards and how they compare.

Also, since I plan on travelling with this, has anyone had their Strandberg at the beach (for extended periods of time)? Will the neck turn into something that resembles cooked spaghetti? Will the frets fall off if given too much sun exposure?


----------



## makecamera

Eh, should've posted this to the strandberg thread. Mods, please delete. @MaxOfMetal


----------



## Konfyouzd

I used to have an original. What's a standard? Never heard of that line.


----------



## makecamera

Basically the Original, but no chambering, OEM pickups, and a Maple cap with flamed/quilted veneer. They also all have Basswood bodies like the Metal. Price starts at $600 less than the original.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Get an Original


----------



## makecamera

Konfyouzd said:


> Get an Original



That's the plan, especially now that I see there is no trem 7 string version offered. Still interested to see if anyone has compared them side to side. $600 is quite a difference. They apparently weigh the same and I love Basswood. I could see grabbing one of these and tossing in your favorite set of pickups if you didn't like the Suhr or Fishman offerings in the original and saving some cash if the sound difference is marginal (or even if the Standard sound was preferred). Also, most of the Standberg tops I've seen are pretty meh, so the veneers might actually look better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

makecamera said:


> Eh, should've posted this to the strandberg thread. Mods, please delete. @MaxOfMetal


----------



## diagrammatiks

god my old old Korean seven string is like a little box of horrors.

fretting out on the 5th fret of the seventh string now. haven't touched the guitar in months. 

all my other guitars are fine. 

diiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeee

off to the tech you go.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

@makecamera : Is there a difference between the neck profiles for the Original and for the more recent models (Standard, Metal, Prog, Fusion) ? If my memory serves me right, I think there is a difference in neck thickness. 

Concerning playing on the beach for long periods, humidity and salt air seem to be natural enemies of wood.


----------



## makecamera

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> @makecamera : Is there a difference between the neck profiles for the Original and for the more recent models (Standard, Metal, Prog, Fusion) ? If my memory serves me right, I think there is a difference in neck thickness.
> 
> Concerning playing on the beach for long periods, humidity and salt air seem to be natural enemies of wood.



Hmmm. I'm not aware of any neck differences between models. My understanding is that Ola designed the neck to fit all player preferences (we know that's not true based on user feedback), but I think it's supposed to be a "one profile fits all" sort of thing. At least I can't find any mention of differences on their website (aside from the obvious differences as you go from 6, to 7, to 8 string).

I'm aware that extreme heat, humidity, and direct sun exposure isn't good for guitars. It was a half-joking question. I've taken my Little Martin acoustic into extreme conditions for several days at a time (including 110 degree F desert) and it has survived so far. So was more looking for user experience. I imagine if people gig with these they should be fine. I don't intend on leaving it out in the sand for hours on end.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

makecamera said:


> Hmmm. I'm not aware of any neck differences between models. My understanding is that Ola designed the neck to fit all player preferences (we know that's not true based on user feedback), but I think it's supposed to be a "one profile fits all" sort of thing. At least I can't find any mention of differences on their website (aside from the obvious differences as you go from 6, to 7, to 8 string).
> 
> I'm aware that extreme heat, humidity, and direct sun exposure isn't good for guitars. It was a half-joking question. I've taken my Little Martin acoustic into extreme conditions for several days at a time (including 110 degree F desert) and it has survived so far. So was more looking for user experience. I imagine if people gig with these they should be fine. I don't intend on leaving it out in the sand for hours on end.



I've played various Strandbergs and the necks did seem somewhat different in size, but much of that was likely due to the different manufacturers (Washburn, S7G, etc.).

I don't think there is a climate on Earth where humans comfortably habitate that would cause instant, irreparable damage to a guitar. It's the changes in climate that tend to wreak havoc on them.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

@makecamera : I've been told the older models have different neck thickness than the recent production models. See the facebook Strandberg owner's group for testimonials on the topic by people who own different generations of Strandberg guitars. I've only played (and own) recent Prog and Metal models and both have the same neck profile. To my knowledge, the only recent model with thinner neck is the Singularity.


----------



## jemfloral

I believe that all the latest models (Metal, Original, Prog, Standard, etc.) have the thinner neck now, but not 100% sure. I feel like i remember a post from strandberg stating that they had updated everything to be consistent sometime in late 2017 or 2018.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

jemfloral said:


> I believe that all the latest models (Metal, Original, Prog, Standard, etc.) have the thinner neck now, but not 100% sure. I feel like i remember a post from strandberg stating that they had updated everything to be consistent sometime in late 2017 or 2018.



My understanding: current production models have a thinner neck profile than previous models.

To my knowledge and from all the Singularity model owners I talked to, the current production models all have the same neck (Prog, Metal, Fusion, Salen, Standard, etc.), except for the Singularity, which has a thinner neck profile, i.e. it was sanded to be thinner and have rounder edges. I'll confirm this when (and if) I receive my Singularity and compare it with my Prog 7. Per's next Singularity model will also have a thinner neck profile (see Per's Youtube video on the topic).


----------



## Konfyouzd

The edges are most definitely rounder. I used to have an original. I can't remember how the thickness compares though. Neither is thick or thin enough to be a bother.


----------



## jemfloral

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> My understanding: current production models have a thinner neck profile than previous models.
> 
> To my knowledge and from all the Singularity model owners I talked to, the current production models all have the same neck (Prog, Metal, Fusion, Salen, Standard, etc.), except for the Singularity, which has a thinner neck profile, i.e. it was sanded to be thinner and have rounder edges. I'll confirm this when (and if) I receive my Singularity and compare it with my Prog 7. Per's next Singularity model will also have a thinner neck profile (see Per's Youtube video on the topic).



Interested to hear if your Singularity's neck ends up being significantly thinner than the _latest_ models' necks. My understanding was that the singularity neck profile (i.e. the thinner profile) was the basis for latest models' neck thickness (which was trimmed down from the older models). Perhaps I misinterpreted the information I was hearing though, I am getting older and can't keep up with the... errr... daily(?)... changes in these guitars' specs lol


----------



## Bdtunn

I loved the endurneck but hated the thickness! It didn’t feel as thick as it was but a few mills scraped off would be awesome.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Does anyone know what size Lace pups came stock in the S7G Boden 8s?


----------



## StevenC

vortex_infinium said:


> Does anyone know what size Lace pups came stock in the S7G Boden 8s?


3.5" bars on the straight pickup 8s.


----------



## Ralyks

Soooo I may have just ordered a Standard 6 trem in Bengal burst...


----------



## Albake21

Ralyks said:


> Soooo I may have just ordered a Standard 6 trem in Bengal burst...


Nice! The bengal burst is awesome, I just wish it came in a 7 string.


----------



## Avedas

Silly question but I don't have my guitar with me at the moment. Do the Boden 6 trem models need a trembucker sized pup in the bridge? I'm thinking to replace my Suhr pups


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> Silly question but I don't have my guitar with me at the moment. Do the Boden 6 trem models need a trembucker sized pup in the bridge? I'm thinking to replace my Suhr pups



Yes Trem sizes. But really it doesn’t matter.


----------



## bschmidt

Does Strandberg Japan have a separate Facebook page / website / other socials to follow their stuff? I'm very interested in those J Varbergs a few pages back and I'd love to keep an eye on their other stuff as well. All of the Jbodens that pop up on ebay+reverb look awesome


----------



## StevenC

bschmidt said:


> Does Strandberg Japan have a separate Facebook page / website / other socials to follow their stuff? I'm very interested in those J Varbergs a few pages back and I'd love to keep an eye on their other stuff as well. All of the Jbodens that pop up on ebay+reverb look awesome


The best would be following Shun Nokia on Twitter or Facebook, as he's in charge of Strandberg Japan. Or just repeatedly search digimart.


----------



## crackout

It seems there will also be 6 string versions of the Longfield sig.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

crackout said:


> It seems there will also be 6 string versions of the Longfield sig.
> 
> View attachment 67916


Now if only they make a seven too...


----------



## jemfloral

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Now if only they make a seven too...



They are. The same instagram post said 6's and 7's will be available.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jemfloral said:


> They are. The same instagram post said 6's and 7's will be available.


Well I guess I'm finally gonna shell out for a strandberg.


----------



## narad

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Well I guess I'm finally gonna shell out for a strandberg.



Really? This, of all things, was the tipping point?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

narad said:


> Really? This, of all things, was the tipping point?


Nah, I'm just using hyperbole. I've never spent more than 1500 on a guitar and I don't plan to start. 

Except maybe for a Padalka.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

How much tonal difference is there between the metal 7, Prog 7, and Original 7 (when all Fishman equipped)? Do they really sound that different from each other?


----------



## diagrammatiks

TheShreddinHand said:


> How much tonal difference is there between the metal 7, Prog 7, and Original 7 (when all Fishman equipped)? Do they really sound that different from each other?


Either zero or infinity depends on who you ask.


----------



## Avedas

TheShreddinHand said:


> How much tonal difference is there between the metal 7, Prog 7, and Original 7 (when all Fishman equipped)? Do they really sound that different from each other?


Basically no difference.


----------



## Woocifer

I have a bit of a dilemma..was wondering if I could get a little insight from any Strandberg players.

I am looking to buy a new 7 string. I've been eyeing up the new Solar e1.7 Explorers. I like the look of the guitar and it seems like it's geared towards what I prefer wood-wise...ie: Mohgany. Plus it has an Evertune, which is something I've been interested in acquiring as well. One major negative is that it's only 22 frets, has Solar Duncan pups...?... and doesn't have a belly cut. Plus I already own a 6 string Schecter Jake Pitts E-1...which surprised the hell out of me as a really nice guitar, but is also a black flamed maple burst.

But I have an opportunity to purchase a Strandberg Boden OS 7 purple quilted maple top 7 string from a famous guitarist, and he said he'd throw in either a pair of EMG 57s or Fishman Classics, instead of the weird ass Strandberg pups in it now.

I'm in Canada, so the Solar will be approx. 1800 bucks, where as the Strandberg, the guy is selling 2k or so US...so like what 2700 Canadian? I'm concerned about dropping that much cash on such a light and strange guitar. I like to play fast and heavy music, dabble with atmospheric music and possibly more mid range rock. I'm not captain prog, more like thrash/death metal, tonally. But I am assured that this guitar is a beast and a great instrument. Apparently he's recorded with the guitar before.

So...what do I do...go with the Ola Explorer cuz it's evil looking as shit or go with the Strandberg, owned by death/prog royalty? I was also looking at the ESP E-2 Eclipse with the evertune, the white ESP E-2 T-B7 Tele, the LTD Ken Susi 7 string silver guitar, a kiesel but they're super expensive...same with the Framus and the Suhrs I was looking at haha

Anyway, what would you do? Will the chambered body colour the tone so much that it will sound like a hollow body death metal tone, or can you get direct aggressive sounds without being Rings of Saturn or Beyond Creation or any other proggy type of band? Also I'm 6'1 and about 265... will this guitar seem really awkward to play when you're a larger type dude?

Cheers


----------



## Avedas

Woocifer said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma..was wondering if I could get a little insight from any Strandberg players.
> 
> I am looking to buy a new 7 string. I've been eyeing up the new Solar e1.7 Explorers. I like the look of the guitar and it seems like it's geared towards what I prefer wood-wise...ie: Mohgany. Plus it has an Evertune, which is something I've been interested in acquiring as well. One major negative is that it's only 22 frets, has Solar Duncan pups...?... and doesn't have a belly cut. Plus I already own a 6 string Schecter Jake Pitts E-1...which surprised the hell out of me as a really nice guitar, but is also a black flamed maple burst.
> 
> But I have an opportunity to purchase a Strandberg Boden OS 7 purple quilted maple top 7 string from a famous guitarist, and he said he'd throw in either a pair of EMG 57s or Fishman Classics, instead of the weird ass Strandberg pups in it now.
> 
> I'm in Canada, so the Solar will be approx. 1800 bucks, where as the Strandberg, the guy is selling 2k or so US...so like what 2700 Canadian? I'm concerned about dropping that much cash on such a light and strange guitar. I like to play fast and heavy music, dabble with atmospheric music and possibly more mid range rock. I'm not captain prog, more like thrash/death metal, tonally. But I am assured that this guitar is a beast and a great instrument. Apparently he's recorded with the guitar before.
> 
> So...what do I do...go with the Ola Explorer cuz it's evil looking as shit or go with the Strandberg, owned by death/prog royalty? I was also looking at the ESP E-2 Eclipse with the evertune, the white ESP E-2 T-B7 Tele, the LTD Ken Susi 7 string silver guitar, a kiesel but they're super expensive...same with the Framus and the Suhrs I was looking at haha
> 
> Anyway, what would you do? Will the chambered body colour the tone so much that it will sound like a hollow body death metal tone, or can you get direct aggressive sounds without being Rings of Saturn or Beyond Creation or any other proggy type of band? Also I'm 6'1 and about 265... will this guitar seem really awkward to play when you're a larger type dude?
> 
> Cheers


That guitar is about $500 too expensive and the OS line had a lot of quality inconsistencies. I don't think they ever had Strandberg pickups. Those are likely Strandberg branded Lace pickups. If you care about value and bang for your buck Strandberg is not the place to look.

I haven't actually used those pickups outside of a guitar shop so I can't comment too much on them. When I ran a Boden J7 with them through a Diezel Herbert the neck and bridge positions sounded almost exactly the same which was kinda funny. The chambering doesn't really change your tone much if at all. Acoustically it will be pretty loud though, and of course it reduces the weight of the guitar.


----------



## diagrammatiks

2k is a bit much for a used os7.


----------



## Woocifer

Avedas said:


> That guitar is about $500 too expensive and the OS line had a lot of quality inconsistencies. I don't think they ever had Strandberg pickups. Those are likely Strandberg branded Lace pickups. If you care about value and bang for your buck Strandberg is not the place to look.
> 
> I haven't actually used those pickups outside of a guitar shop so I can't comment too much on them. When I ran a Boden J7 with them through a Diezel Herbert the neck and bridge positions sounded almost exactly the same which was kinda funny. The chambering doesn't really change your tone much if at all. Acoustically it will be pretty loud though, and of course it reduces the weight of the guitar.



Well to be fair, he did say he didn't know, maybe 2k. However...in terms of build quality of the guitar, I would be surprised if this guy had a shitty Strandberg as he's endorsed by them haha But who knows?!?



This is the model and the pickups. I assume you're right about the Lace pickups, but I also assume that's why he was offering to throw in the EMGs or the Fishmans.

But you don't think it's worth it eh?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Avedas said:


> Basically no difference.



Basically my fear since i didn't gel with the Original 7 i tried a couple months ago. Thanks.


----------



## Avedas

Part of my control cavity broke off where the screw goes in when I took the cover off


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> Part of my control cavity broke off where the screw goes in when I took the cover off



Well no one can see that. You’re all good.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Looks like a clean break. Should be able to glue it back.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Woocifer said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma..was wondering if I could get a little insight from any Strandberg players.
> 
> I am looking to buy a new 7 string. I've been eyeing up the new Solar e1.7 Explorers. I like the look of the guitar and it seems like it's geared towards what I prefer wood-wise...ie: Mohgany. Plus it has an Evertune, which is something I've been interested in acquiring as well. One major negative is that it's only 22 frets, has Solar Duncan pups...?... and doesn't have a belly cut. Plus I already own a 6 string Schecter Jake Pitts E-1...which surprised the hell out of me as a really nice guitar, but is also a black flamed maple burst.
> 
> But I have an opportunity to purchase a Strandberg Boden OS 7 purple quilted maple top 7 string from a famous guitarist, and he said he'd throw in either a pair of EMG 57s or Fishman Classics, instead of the weird ass Strandberg pups in it now.
> 
> I'm in Canada, so the Solar will be approx. 1800 bucks, where as the Strandberg, the guy is selling 2k or so US...so like what 2700 Canadian? I'm concerned about dropping that much cash on such a light and strange guitar. I like to play fast and heavy music, dabble with atmospheric music and possibly more mid range rock. I'm not captain prog, more like thrash/death metal, tonally. But I am assured that this guitar is a beast and a great instrument. Apparently he's recorded with the guitar before.
> 
> So...what do I do...go with the Ola Explorer cuz it's evil looking as shit or go with the Strandberg, owned by death/prog royalty? I was also looking at the ESP E-2 Eclipse with the evertune, the white ESP E-2 T-B7 Tele, the LTD Ken Susi 7 string silver guitar, a kiesel but they're super expensive...same with the Framus and the Suhrs I was looking at haha
> 
> Anyway, what would you do? Will the chambered body colour the tone so much that it will sound like a hollow body death metal tone, or can you get direct aggressive sounds without being Rings of Saturn or Beyond Creation or any other proggy type of band? Also I'm 6'1 and about 265... will this guitar seem really awkward to play when you're a larger type dude?
> 
> Cheers



I own 3 strandbergs including a 7 string boden os (with EMG not lace) and here are my thoughts since you asked.

1) $2000 USD is way too much for that guitar unless said famous guitarist means something special to you and you want it for sentimental reasons. I lucked out and scored mine for less than half of that, but you should be able to find a Boden OS 7 for well under that. Hell, a brand new classic 7 is $1600 and a brand new metal 7 is only $100 more than that used price. 

2) I love my strandbergs. I love the endurneck. I love the body shape. I love the weight. I love how small they are. You may feel the same way - you may not. If you haven't played one yet, you should really try to and see if the things that make it unique matter to you. There are a lot of great guitars out there in the strandberg price range and much less. If you don't care about things like the endurneck, or are middle of the road about the body shape, weight, size then there's not really a reason to go with a strandberg. You can find everything else in other guitars that are built just as well, for less money.

3) In general terms - every guitar you listed can get the tone you wanted. They can also all play blues, classic rock, alternative folk and ska. My strandberg salen is a passive single coil powered tele shaped headless - I've never had any issue playing any type of metal on it. I'd say the same thing about my Supro Westbury with it's gold foil pickups and my Danelectro '59 reissue. Would any of those be someone's first choice for da brutalz? Maybe not, but I've always been able to get what I need out of them and in some cases more. 

4) You mentioned it twice, so I'm going to do the same.... "owned by death/prog royalty" Without knowing who it is, it's hard to comment on how much impact this would have on the actual value of the guitar. If they're your favorite guitarist in the world, the one that made you pick up a guitar in the first place and you're going to buy to keep it forever - well then, it's priceless to you. Forget about debating specs, you're buying emotional connection. But outside of the sentimental value, it's not really a BETTER guitar than any other used 7 string strandberg OS (condition & setup aside). So then you switch over the investment value. Does the previous owner's celebrity increase the value of the guitar to the point where it's worth paying a premium now because of how it will appreciate in the future? The answer to that will differ depending on the person. If it's Petrucci, Abasi, Vai it would be different than if James Murphy did. If we're being honest, it's not like death/prog metal scene is a hot bed of high value collectible trading. 


Alright - I've typed enough. My advice is to play a strandberg for chunk of time (an hour or 2 if you can). If you fall in love with it's uniqueness, then you'll have your answer. If you don't, then you'll also have your answer. What makes it unique is it's main selling point, but it can also be the primary reason NOT to buy one.0


----------



## Konfyouzd

I kinda like that Longfield sig... 

That might become my new 8...


----------



## Mathemagician

I don’t care who owned a guitar when I buy it because I’m not a collector. If the previous owner adds value to you then so be it. But why TF should it? It’s not going to make anyone play better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Value is an interesting concept 

(I just realized I'm saying this to someone named the Mathemagician)


----------



## Woocifer

Mathemagician said:


> I don’t care who owned a guitar when I buy it because I’m not a collector. If the previous owner adds value to you then so be it. But why TF should it? It’s not going to make anyone play better.



Well with build quality being a major concern, I would think it would be expected that an artist endorsed by Strandberg would have a kick ass piece of hardware, no matter what general opinions may be. And I'm talking about Paul Masvidal from Death/Cynic. After going through some sever tragedy, he helped me out. Now apart from that emotional attachment, I'm simply seeing if people WOULD consider the instrument worth more because of ownership...that's how you find shit out, by asking questions. And it seems the consensus is not one bit. So I found out what I was asking in a forum that I would assume would care about such a thing. Make sense?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Woocifer said:


> Well with build quality being a major concern, I would think it would be expected that an artist endorsed by Strandberg would have a kick ass piece of hardware, no matter what general opinions may be. And I'm talking about Paul Masvidal from Death/Cynic. After going through some sever tragedy, he helped me out. Now apart from that emotional attachment, I'm simply seeing if people WOULD consider the instrument worth more because of ownership...that's how you find shit out, by asking questions. And it seems the consensus is not one bit. So I found out what I was asking in a forum that I would assume would care about such a thing. Make sense?



No need to be defensive. People are just answering your question. 

At the end of the day only you can decide if an artist owned guitar is worth the premium. No one else can be you. 

The going average rate for a used Strandberg is 1500-1800 depending on the model. 

For 2k or more I’d personally just get a new one with a warranty.


----------



## Mathemagician

Woocifer said:


> Well with build quality being a major concern, I would think it would be expected that an artist endorsed by Strandberg would have a kick ass piece of hardware, no matter what general opinions may be. And I'm talking about Paul Masvidal from Death/Cynic. After going through some sever tragedy, he helped me out. Now apart from that emotional attachment, I'm simply seeing if people WOULD consider the instrument worth more because of ownership...that's how you find shit out, by asking questions. And it seems the consensus is not one bit. So I found out what I was asking in a forum that I would assume would care about such a thing. Make sense?



Makes sense to me. Yeah basically when I personally see “owned by XYZ” the only flag it sets off is “Please overpay for this USED item”.

I didn’t think your questions was “rude/bad/whatever” by the way. It’s just this is the internet so I’m going to type out my thoughts quickly with little regard for how it may come across.


----------



## vortex_infinium

diagrammatiks said:


> The going average rate for a used Strandberg is 1500-1800 depending on the model.
> 
> For 2k or more I’d personally just get a new one with a warranty.



Just came to echo this. I know it's a bit late... A brand new 2nd gen (full SS frets) Boden Classic is $2000 CAD +HST, and you'd have some consumer protection. On the used market I've seen a few OS models (as well as Metals/Progs/Originals/S7G, many of which are in mint or excellent condition) in the past year listed in the 1800-2200 CAD asking price range. And as most owners do, include their upgrades as well. That's before you even talk to the seller about price. And very occasionally I see a real 'players condition' one pop up for 1500-1600 or so.

So assuming the guitar is 100% and being handed to you and there is no shipping, customs, etc. I think you are splitting the extra $1000 minimum between a limited edition Purple and sentimental value. I've seen some sick quilts come out of that Purple run and I can at least understand paying for sentimental value. But if those things weren't already enough for you to buy the guitar, then you are treating this responsibly and therefore I don't think it's worth the extra money. IMO for $1000 less there's good guitars locally that come up, for $500 less you can buy a brand new Classic, and for $500-1000 more you're well into used old USA Washburn old J Standard price ranges.


----------



## Woocifer

vortex_infinium said:


> Just came to echo this. I know it's a bit late... A brand new 2nd gen (full SS frets) Boden Classic is $2000 CAD +HST, and you'd have some consumer protection. On the used market I've seen a few OS models (as well as Metals/Progs/Originals/S7G, many of which are in mint or excellent condition) in the past year listed in the 1800-2200 CAD asking price range. And as most owners do, include their upgrades as well. That's before you even talk to the seller about price. And very occasionally I see a real 'players condition' one pop up for 1500-1600 or so.
> 
> So assuming the guitar is 100% and being handed to you and there is no shipping, customs, etc. I think you are splitting the extra $1000 minimum between a limited edition Purple and sentimental value. I've seen some sick quilts come out of that Purple run and I can at least understand paying for sentimental value. But if those things weren't already enough for you to buy the guitar, then you are treating this responsibly and therefore I don't think it's worth the extra money. IMO for $1000 less there's good guitars locally that come up, for $500 less you can buy a brand new Classic, and for $500-1000 more you're well into used old USA Washburn old J Standard price ranges.



Ahhh cool...yeah I haven't much experience with the Strandberg line, so essentially I was trying to check myself before buying anything, due to the excitement of having one of Paul's guitars. More importantly, the resale value plus the possibility of ownership. I'm sure there are plenty of people who would jump at the opportunity of owning a Plini guitar or James Hetfield's guitar, etc. I know Paul isn't THAT famous, but in my world he's one of the keystones of death metal. And if I didn't dig the guitar, wasn't sure if I could just flip it and get the 7 string E1.7 from Solar with the evertune.

Just about every guitar I own has its own characteristics, Strandberg kinda falls in line with that....but the idea of the evertune is great, and I really dig the design of that e1.7 explorer. Could have a couple things like belly cut and such, but it's basically what I want...but sold out haha


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

For those who previously asked, I just received my Singularity 7 and the neck is indeed thinner than current Boden Prog 7 and other current production model 7-strings.

Having straight frets with 25.5" scale length will take a bit of time to get used (compared to my Prog 7), but I really like the Singularity 7 for shred. Stock bridge pickup is not that bad. That being said, I'll probably change the pickups for Fishman Fluence and add a rechargeable battery pack (removing the single coil and putting the battery pack in the hole). By "I", I mean my luthier


----------



## Konfyouzd

Has anyone played one of the Classics with the tremolo? The more I play my Singularity, the more I prefer it over my UV70P. I was thinking of getting a Classic 7 and having a single coil cut into the pickguard so I can have a HSH setup with a trem. There's one on ebay right now that I might snag if it's still around next week.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Konfyouzd said:


> Has anyone played one of the Classics with the tremolo? The more I play my Singularity, the more I prefer it over my UV70P. I was thinking of getting a Classic 7 and having a single coil cut into the pickguard so I can have a HSH setup with a trem. There's one on ebay right now that I might snag if it's still around next week.



Old classic? Keep in mind they are still confused what the scale length of those guitars are.


----------



## Konfyouzd

diagrammatiks said:


> Old classic? Keep in mind they are still confused what the scale length of those guitars are.


Yea the old classic. I don't see any of the new Classic 7s with tremolos. And I only see older Classics with trems from Japanese sellers. There are a lot of other colors in Japan as well it seems. I'm probably late to the party on that one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea the old classic. I don't see any of the new Classic 7s with tremolos. And I only see older Classics with trems from Japanese sellers. There are a lot of other colors in Japan as well it seems. I'm probably late to the party on that one.


Ya those guitars might be only 25.625 on the low end. 

If that’s fine those guitars are ok for the price.


----------



## Konfyouzd

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya those guitars might be only 25.625 on the low end.
> 
> If that’s fine those guitars are ok for the price.


Yea that's fine with me. I play a Singularity now. 25.5" straight scale so it'd be pretty close to the same thing with a trem which is mainly what I want.

The one I'm looking at is $1800. You think that's a good price for those? I thought it seemed a bit high, but there don't seem to be many of them in circulation so perhaps that's why.


----------



## Avedas

Next time I go take a look at Classics I'm gonna have to take a goddamn tape measure with me. Every source is inconsistent on the scale length.

Those fancy colored ones were a special order that came here early last year. There are still a lot of them in stores though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Avedas said:


> Next time I go take a look at Classics I'm gonna have to take a goddamn tape measure with me. Every source is inconsistent on the scale length.
> 
> Those fancy colored ones were a special order that came here early last year. There are still a lot of them in stores though.


Those are the ones I want 

Some of them have maple boards!

I was hoping I'd find one with a trem but no such luck yet.

Or...



Could we organize an SSO special run?? 

Handful of interesting colors, maple boards, H/S/H and tremolo [option].






(Or is that not what you meant by "special order"?)


----------



## immemorial

Is there any link or something with information about the Japanese ones? I'm trying to find information about the J series but I haven't found anything for a while. 

Also, has anyone tried modding the string locks at the nut to make them compatible with double ball strings, or if there's an existing headpiece that would work with the offsets on a 6 string? It seems like Hipshot's traditional 7 string headless headpiece would work on a 7, but the offset makes every headpiece I know incompatible without drilling new holes.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea that's fine with me. I play a Singularity now. 25.5" straight scale so it'd be pretty close to the same thing with a trem which is mainly what I want.
> 
> The one I'm looking at is $1800. You think that's a good price for those? I thought it seemed a bit high, but there don't seem to be many of them in circulation so perhaps that's why.



I mean they are Chinese made and retailed for like 1600. But the next closest 7 trem Strandberg is 2200. So you decide.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fair point. I just don't remember them costing that much in the states. Hmm...


----------



## Konfyouzd

immemorial said:


> Is there any link or something with information about the Japanese ones? I'm trying to find information about the J series but I haven't found anything for a while.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried modding the string locks at the nut to make them compatible with double ball strings, or if there's an existing headpiece that would work with the offsets on a 6 string? It seems like Hipshot's traditional 7 string headless headpiece would work on a 7, but the offset makes every headpiece I know incompatible without drilling new holes.


Couldn't you just cut the second ball off?


----------



## Jason B

It makes as much sense as asking if a headstock with tuners can be “modified” to accept double balls for...reasons.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jason B said:


> It makes as much sense as asking if a headstock with tuners can be “modified” to accept double balls for...reasons.


The only reason I can come up with is not wanting to be poked by the string ends that protrude past the lock pad, but I also don't spend a whole lot of time with my hands up there so I'm no sure how much of an issue that really is. I tend to stay away from most Steinbergers even though I think they're cool because you HAVE to use the double ball end strings or modify the headpiece. It kept me from getting a few of their basses.

But making a double ball end string compatible with a guitar that guitar that doesn't accept them--I imagine--is worlds easier than trying to make a guitar that wasn't made for double ball end strings accept them.


----------



## immemorial

Konfyouzd said:


> Couldn't you just cut the second ball off?



Yeah, but the point is I want the double ball string, the difference isn’t really anything that I know of but I just want to do it


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ahh... I certainly cannot help you there, unfortunately.


----------



## StevenC

immemorial said:


> Is there any link or something with information about the Japanese ones? I'm trying to find information about the J series but I haven't found anything for a while.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried modding the string locks at the nut to make them compatible with double ball strings, or if there's an existing headpiece that would work with the offsets on a 6 string? It seems like Hipshot's traditional 7 string headless headpiece would work on a 7, but the offset makes every headpiece I know incompatible without drilling new holes.


You'd also have a really hard time getting a double ball end string through the bridge.

The other thing is even if you could that all to work, wouldn't you need the strings to be for the same scale length as the guitar? I'm not sure how much slack is in an untune double ball end string, but it seems like having an extra half inch might cause you to run out of room on the bridge to tune up.


----------



## Jason B

All I know is I NEED a custom lefty Juggernaut.


----------



## diagrammatiks

immemorial said:


> Yeah, but the point is I want the double ball string, the difference isn’t really anything that I know of but I just want to do it



why not just buy a Steinberger then


----------



## Mattykoda

FYI stupid good deal on a metal 6 from GC
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Strandberg/Boden-Metal-6-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Casper777

Don't know if this is allowed or not, but just wanted to tell you that something is cooking...

Hope you don't mind the teasing hahaha


----------



## Lemonbaby

Not sure if this is true or not but something might be cooking. Like... totally! Or not. Who knows?


----------



## Jason B




----------



## Casper777

Hi there 
I don't know how many of you are members of the Strandberg Guitar Owners group on FB, but we are ready to annonce a special offer later today 
Stay tuned for more infos later today!
Mods, if it's against some rule, don't hesitate to tell.
(by the way I'm not affiliated in any way to strandberg, this is a 100% fans' project)


----------



## Jason B

*Goes to Strandberg Owner’s Group Facebook Page*
*Closed community, have to join to see posts*
*Click “Join Group”, told an administrator has to approve membership*
*Awakened next day by ding on phone*
*”Welcome! You have been approved to join the Strandberg Owner’s Group community on Facebook”*
*Visit page, see pinned “Special EXCLUSIVE Announcement for Owner’s Group members Forthcoming! Stay Tuned ” message*

...I really hope it’s Goatse and not some preorder buy-in advert for a $3,500 group-spec’d hardtail run of a production model in a stupid unique color over a poplar burl veneer that the *Strandberg *Spark *Street *Team brainstormed by copying Wired Guitarist.


----------



## Casper777

Jason B said:


> *Goes to Strandberg Owner’s Group Facebook Page*
> *Closed community, have to join to see posts*
> *Click “Join Group”, told an administrator has to approve membership*
> *Awakened next day by ding on phone*
> *”Welcome! You have been approved to join the Strandberg Owner’s Group community on Facebook”*
> *Visit page, see pinned “Special EXCLUSIVE Announcement for Owner’s Group members Forthcoming! Stay Tuned ” message*
> 
> ...I really hope it’s Goatse and not some preorder buy-in advert for a $3,500 group-spec’d hardtail run of a production model in a stupid unique color over a poplar burl veneer that the *Strandberg *Spark *Street *Team brainstormed by copying Wired Guitarist.



On the other hand you don't HAVE TO participate if you have no interest in what's proposed.
I guess having people moaning and whining at every initiative is part of the process...


----------



## narad

Casper777 said:


> Hi there
> I don't know how many of you are members of the Strandberg Guitar Owners group on FB, but we are ready to annonce a special offer later today
> Stay tuned for more infos later today!
> Mods, if it's against some rule, don't hesitate to tell.
> (by the way I'm not affiliated in any way to strandberg, this is a 100% fans' project)



Well please dump the details here when they come in. I don't feel like joining FB groups for a deal that's probably not going to interest me (I assume this is a deal on the korean/chinese/indo models?)


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jason B said:


> *Goes to Strandberg Owner’s Group Facebook Page*
> *Closed community, have to join to see posts*
> *Click “Join Group”, told an administrator has to approve membership*
> *Awakened next day by ding on phone*
> *”Welcome! You have been approved to join the Strandberg Owner’s Group community on Facebook”*
> *Visit page, see pinned “Special EXCLUSIVE Announcement for Owner’s Group members Forthcoming! Stay Tuned ” message*
> 
> ...I really hope it’s Goatse and not some preorder buy-in advert for a $3,500 group-spec’d hardtail run of a production model in a stupid unique color over a poplar burl veneer that the *Strandberg *Spark *Street *Team brainstormed by copying Wired Guitarist.



Whatever happened to those varbergs.


----------



## Casper777

Don't worry, if I'm allowed to I'll post details and specs.
As I said it pure fans initiative, so don't be too tough 
If it works and gets some interest, nice, if not, well no bid deal.


----------



## Avedas

Did something happen with this? I don't wanna join a FB group


----------



## vortex_infinium

> Strandberg Guitar Owners Group, Daniel Steck and Modern Guitarist have teamed up to bring you a unique run of .strandberg* Bodens!
> 
> Head over to https://www.facebook.com/groups/446173552801810/?ref=share. Specs will be revealed, along with run numbers/timeline.
> 
> *US / EU (+Switzerland and Norway) only!





> Some unique features will be confirmed shortly but for those who wonder, it will be based on a Boden 6 hardtail...
> 
> Some nice tone woods are involved, like mahogany, poplar burl and macassar ebony!
> 
> Yep none of those a currently available on the regular Boden line.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So exactly what @Jason B expected?


----------



## Jason B

We all knew what it would be. Speaking as a proud Strandberg owner, their demographic is guitarists with no imagination wanting to buy some. Once the decline in Youtube comments about how craaaazy that guitar looks hits the point that Bodens are no longer emphasized in thumbnails, they’ll be dumped on Reverb by the hundreds, and replaced with some goofier-looking premium product.

Edit: And I will scoop up the used ones; because I love Ola’s guitars.


----------



## Casper777

Basically, yeah... how strange? Jason B wants a goofy looking Boden that only him will like? go find one...

For a run, we have to offer something special, while still making it a way a majority of people will participate... because, yes there is a minimum size. it's not a custom shop order.

We could have gone waaaay more flashy than what we chose. Maybe we would have got Jason the Unbanned interested... or maybe he yould have complained again, because, hey... its so easier than actually doing something


----------



## narad

"Some nice tone woods are involved, like mahogany, poplar burl and macassar ebony!"

Poplar burl is a tone wood now? lol


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> "Some nice tone woods are involved, like mahogany, poplar burl and macassar ebony!"
> 
> Poplar burl is a tone wood now? lol



THAT was a constructive one...


----------



## Jason B

Casper777 said:


> maybe he yould have complained again, because, hey... its so easier than actually doing something



Such as?


----------



## Casper777

Such as organizing a run with a brand and some motivated guys to offer a special guitar... even if not everybody will find it good for its own tastes...


----------



## Jason B

Casper777 said:


> Such as organizing a run with a brand and some motivated guys to offer a special guitar... even if not everybody will find it good for its own tastes...



The reason **I** don’t do that is because there’s no demand for the product in-question, and marketing it by teasing a tease of an announcement of an announcement on a separate, private platform that the audience being marketed to cannot access to even see the product that is paradoxically supposed to inspire the interest necessary to motivate them to register for access to the details of the product they’re expected to have interest in without access to the details of is unlikely to generate any more demand.

In short, I don’t do it because it would be an utter waste of my time, and I would feel gutted in the event that the only impression I succeeded in making with such a misguided strategy is some semianonymous cretin accurately predicting the details of my product by assuming the least of it.


----------



## Casper777

Jason B said:


> Such as?





Jason B said:


> The reason **I** don’t do that is because there’s no demand for the product in-question, and marketing it by teasing a tease of an announcement of an announcement on a separate, private platform that the audience being marketed to cannot access to even see the product that is paradoxically supposed to inspire the interest necessary to motivate them to register for access to the details of the product they’re expected to have interest in without access to the details of is unlikely to generate any more demand.
> 
> In short, I don’t do it because it would be an utter waste of my time and I would feel gutted in the event that someone accurately predicted the details of product by assuming the least of it based off my incompetence.


----------



## Avedas

I'm glad I didn't join the FB group

The thing is there's a lot of potential for cool design that doesn't have to look completely outlandish, but as @Jason B so correctly pointed out it's inevitable just going to follow the same bland trends that are going on at the moment. And the whole "tease of a tease" Facebook style marketing is probably best reserved for that platform while trying to sell essential oils to your old high school friends.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> I'm glad I didn't join the FB group
> 
> The thing is there's a lot of potential for cool design that doesn't have to look completely outlandish, but as @Jason B so correctly pointed out it's inevitable just going to follow the same bland trends that are going on at the moment. And the whole "tease of a tease" Facebook style marketing is probably best reserved for that platform while trying to sell essential oils to your old high school friends.



I do feel like ... a bit insulted we were supposed to get really geared up for a poplar top boden?? Enough to warrant pre-teaser teaser posts. C'mon man, that's low brow spec.

Get some custom J-bodens going on -- there's been a number of great one-offs over the past 2 years.


----------



## crackout

Make that Makassar the top wood and ditch the boring poplar and we are talking.


----------



## vortex_infinium

> I got some questions on that point so to clarify, this Boden will be Made in Indonesia on the same production line that current regular models


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pro Tip: when utilizing this "secret squirrel" marketing, try and have a product that lives up to the fuss.


----------



## vortex_infinium

> If you know me, you know I work as hard as I can to bring the community what they want. This run is no different.
> 
> Here are the specs we have determined thus far
> 
> - Mahogany body
> - Mahogany neck
> - open pore satin Poplar Burl natural top
> - Macassar Ebony FB
> - fishmans fluences
> (Leaning towards gold hardware after the polls we’ve done have pointed to this being very popular)
> 
> We want this to be truly unique. Now that the custom shops are closed, this is really the only way to get a truly unique strandberg that isn’t 4k+.
> This run is for YOU. I’m not getting paid. I’m not making any money. I’m simply doing this because I enjoy it.
> 
> With that said, we are allowing the community to decide whether we spec this as a 6 or 7.
> 
> If you actually intend on purchasing one of these, please give your input on this post
> The success of this run will determine the likelihood of another strandberg run.





> Thanks guys for your engagement and your feedback! Now we have a clearer idea if what's awaited and what's possible... Or not.
> Next time we'll come to you will be with complete details about the guitar, along with pricing confirmation and build time.
> We can ask again who has a firm interest in it as I understand some missing info (notably pricing) may have prevented some from voting
> So don't worry if it's radio silence the next few days. We'll be back to you soon!!









Still no word on pricing. Keeping in mind my country didn't seem to make the ship list. (not that I want a Burl top anyway...)


----------



## Casper777

It's definitely more tricky to organise than what I though 
But it's fun and we enjoy it. Learning curve I guess.

Let's remember that all this is fun. We're not business men. If it succeed, some guys will be happy with a guitar that is a little bit special. If it fails for lack of interest, well, no harm. As you said, I will look dumb and learn my lessons 

Peace


----------



## J_Mac




----------



## vortex_infinium

> Full Spec announcement
> 
> • Boden 6 w/ trem
> • poplar burl top
> • natural finish
> • chambered mahogany body
> • satin finish
> • mahogany neck
> • macassar Ebony fretboard
> • matte gold hardware
> • fishman fluence moderns (black)
> • 3 way blade switch
> • 1 volume/1 tone
> 
> Final details coming soon! We had to get everything finalized to determine the cost and build time.



Run is 24 guitars. Still no word on pricing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

narad said:


> "Some nice tone woods are involved, like mahogany, poplar burl and macassar ebony!"
> 
> Poplar burl is a tone wood now? lol


Much better than intact woods are rotten ones that have been filled with epoxy, but do NOT play a plastic guitar. They don't sound good...


----------



## vortex_infinium

> Runs that are hosted by Modern Guitarist have a unique feature. MG allows patrons of our “MG Toolkit” Patreon tier reserved slots for all runs. This is a new feature, and it also includes discount codes for Official MG Affiliate Brands which include The Axe Palace, Winspear Instrumental Company, Stone Age Guitar Picks, Airis Effects, Skervesen Guitars and many more.
> 
> If you’re afraid this run of 24 bodens will fill up fast and want to reserve your slot, please follow the link below and sign up to that tier.
> 
> (For this run, it truly is limited to 24. So if for whatever reason more than 24 sign up to the patreon, it will be first come first serve)



I really didn't care one way or the other how this turned out but I do feel that trying fear monger people into signing up for a Patreon is a new low.


----------



## Avedas

Wow that's some scummy shit.


----------



## diagrammatiks

vortex_infinium said:


> I really didn't care one way or the other how this turned out but I do feel that trying fear monger people into signing up for a Patreon is a new low.



Clearly Casper wasn’t kidding when he said they weren’t business me.


----------



## narad

So is this even just a group run or is it "for profit"? I mean, the old WG were also not just a bunch of guys splitting the discounted price evenly, but at least those posts were in the emporium proper. This affiliate brand stuff sounds really sketch also.

So is MG taking an organization cut from this run?


----------



## StevenC

Does Casper777 need a Vendor account?


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> So is this even just a group run or is it "for profit"? I mean, the old WG were also not just a bunch of guys splitting the discounted price evenly, but at least those posts were in the emporium proper. This affiliate brand stuff sounds really sketch also.
> 
> So is MG taking an organization cut from this run?



They are definitely taking home that sweet 125 from the patreon


----------



## Avedas

They could argue they're not selling anything, but that is seriously acting in bad faith.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

narad said:


> So is this even just a group run or is it "for profit"? I mean, the old WG were also not just a bunch of guys splitting the discounted price evenly, but at least those posts were in the emporium proper. This affiliate brand stuff sounds really sketch also.
> 
> So is MG taking an organization cut from this run?



Afaik, MG doesn't take a cut from any of the runs, this one included.


----------



## Jason B

We won’t know for certain it’s a scam until Hollowway buys in.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Uh, $2295 USD for the specs they listed? That's reasonable right?
I just wish it wasn't a 6.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Uh, $2295 USD for the specs they listed? That's reasonable right?
> I just wish it wasn't a 6.


wait what? that's like almost the indo standard price.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait what? that's like almost the indo standard price.



Yeah, that's what he basically said in the announcement post. Something like "you get all of these options for free!"
That's pretty impressive I guess (I don't keep up with strandberg prices normally so...)


----------



## Jason B

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's like almost the indo standard price.



Sometimes you get shady bullshit for free.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jason B said:


> Sometimes you get shady bullshit for free.


How is this shady though? Don't they have a strandberg representative as part of it?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I find it weird to open a Patreon with a weird perk like that, first dibs on runs? By continuously paying x amount a month? What if they never end up doing a run for something you're particularly interested in? Then you're just paying them for the privilege of getting into a run you may or may not be interested in 

Not only that, but what happens when you have 100 people who sign up for that perk? Who gets the guaranteed slot for runs then? You'll have to increase the paywall at that point, and good luck explaining that to people you promised that to early on.

I get that those guys are trying to build a community with Modern Guitarist, but I find it hard to believe a group of individuals ok'd any of these moves.


----------



## georg_f

So nobody knows exactly what it is, right? Or did I miss it?

Maybe it's the first run of Boden Originals with the true temperament frets, or something.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jonathan20022 said:


> I find it weird to open a Patreon with a weird perk like that, first dibs on runs? By continuously paying x amount a month? What if they never end up doing a run for something you're particularly interested in? Then you're just paying them for the privilege of getting into a run you may or may not be interested in
> 
> Not only that, but what happens when you have 100 people who sign up for that perk? Who gets the guaranteed slot for runs then? You'll have to increase the paywall at that point, and good luck explaining that to people you promised that to early on.
> 
> I get that those guys are trying to build a community with Modern Guitarist, but I find it hard to believe a group of individuals ok'd any of these moves.



You get discounts with various retailers as part of that same level. He said it would be first come first serve should the unlikely case happen that a bunch of people sign up for the Patreon.
It lets Modern Guitarist do giveaways and stuff. That's why it was originally created afaik. I remember when they had first made it and there were NO perks basically.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

georg_f said:


> So nobody knows exactly what it is, right? Or did I miss it?
> 
> Maybe it's the first run of Boden Originals with the true temperament frets, or something.


it's a mahogany necked boden 6 with trem and poplar burl top. the mockup on modern guitarist made it look like they were going for gold hardware as well.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Here's the latest picture afaik

https://www.facebook.com/groups/446173552801810/permalink/461157621303403/


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> Here's the latest picture afaik
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/446173552801810/permalink/461157621303403/



Facebook image link didn't work so I uploaded it to postimg.cc


----------



## Ziricote

If I wanted a custom order Strandy then where do I order from and can someone please tell me the wait time to order? Thank you


----------



## Avedas

Ziricote said:


> If I wanted a custom order Strandy then where do I order from and can someone please tell me the wait time to order? Thank you


If you want to order a custom Strandy you cry because you can't


----------



## diagrammatiks

LeviathanKiller said:


> How is this shady though? Don't they have a strandberg representative as part of it?



The price is actually pretty good. Like if someone was thinking about paying full price for a new original they should definitely try to get in on this run. 

Mahogany neck and body - I’ll eat my hat if this mahogany is any different then what prs uses one their se’s or ormsby uses for their wmi guitars. By all accounts should actually be cheaper per unit then swamp ash and roasted maple. 

Burl top - so hype. Usually a 400-500 option from custom builders. Actually value on this guitar probably 0-200 since it’s replacing a full thickness flame maple top anyway. Also whether or not you believe burl is a real thing or the best marketing trick of the 2010s. 

Gold hardware - usually a 50-100 dollar upgrade. Actually a minus 1 million point upgrade for me since gold hardware is always ugly. 

But you get a pretty unique looking boden that looks exactly like how’d your 65 year old uncle sal from Jersey specced his first Porsche.


----------



## Jason B

Someone please use the above post as their NGD for one of these.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> Also whether or not you believe burl is a real thing or the best marketing trick of the 2010s.



How can burl be real if wood's not real?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yeah, I got outvoted when it came to the # of strings and the fact it had a trem. I've never owned a strandberg so I was debating on making it my first. Not now.


----------



## prlgmnr

I wonder if they'll put jumbo frets on to make it a baritone.


----------



## Thringer09

Wondering if you guys think the Salen will become a regular shape with more string, pickup configuration etc. options or was just a one off?


----------



## Avedas

I guess it's possible but that would depend on how popular they are. I don't think they're selling particularly well here compared to the Indo Bodens. I've seen the same ones in the shops for a long time, but that's anecdotal at best. Personally I didn't really like the one I tried.


----------



## jemfloral

They seem to be giving them away to the endorsees pretty freely of late. Rich Henshall, Plini, one of the strandberg spark organizers, etc.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I like mine. Ola built it to be a tele. so whether you'll see a seven or a 2 hum bucker is up in the air. I don't really think it's necessary.


----------



## vortex_infinium

I know my social circles are almost entirely metal genres so I may be a little biased but I feel the Salen being a Tele is what's holding it back, same way how 'metal' Teles had a big boom however many years back. I doubt that the current Salens are the only one's we'll ever see but at the rate Ola puts things out I could possibly be 'over it' by time (if ever) I see a double hum.


----------



## diagrammatiks

vortex_infinium said:


> I know my social circles are almost entirely metal genres so I may be a little biased but I feel the Salen being a Tele is what's holding it back, same way how 'metal' Teles had a big boom however many years back. I doubt that the current Salens are the only one's we'll ever see but at the rate Ola puts things out I could possibly be 'over it' by time (if ever) I see a double hum.



I mean they pretty much sell everyone they make and there's lots of them on the fb group.

that being said..ya I don't think they are going to appeal very much to traditional tele players. those guys are crazy. plus it's got 24 frets so its not quite right.

but if you are concerned about playing metal the routing shouldn't stop you. There are option for hum bucker in a tele bridge package.


----------



## J_Mac

Help me decide please: original 7, prog 7 or standard 7?

Would prefer to spend less of course. Prog 7 looks amazing but is pricey and doesn’t have angled pups. Standard 7 is winning for me at the mo, I would drop in a set of fishmans (will there be enough space for the battery?). Then the original already has the Fishmans in, but:

Standard + fishman set = £1800
Original = £2100
Prog = £2250

Has anyone played a standard? Can you comment on the sound?


----------



## Avedas

Standard is probably the best value these days on paper, but it's also the one production model I've never played.


----------



## boogie2

Anybody else wish they'd bring the Varberg back? I always liked the look of that model even though I never got to play one.


----------



## StevenC

boogie2 said:


> Anybody else wish they'd bring the Varberg back? I always liked the look of that model even though I never got to play one.


Me


----------



## Albake21

boogie2 said:


> Anybody else wish they'd bring the Varberg back? I always liked the look of that model even though I never got to play one.


Honestly, I've always liked it more than the normal strandberg shape.


----------



## Avedas

boogie2 said:


> Anybody else wish they'd bring the Varberg back? I always liked the look of that model even though I never got to play one.


Yes. There are still a few unsold ones floating around here and they're really nice, although I don't like the colors/tops of any of them which is honestly probably why they haven't sold. They're also expensive as shit.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Avedas said:


> Yes. There are still a few unsold ones floating around here and they're really nice, although I don't like the colors/tops of any of them which is honestly probably why they haven't sold. They're also expensive as shit.



Yep feel the same way. I'm absolutely in love with the shape, been GASing hard for a couple years but none of the finishes for any reasonable purchases have quite caught my eye.

On that note wasn't there a thing about J Varbergs being an option in the future?


----------



## Dayn

J_Mac said:


> Help me decide please: original 7, prog 7 or standard 7?
> 
> Would prefer to spend less of course. Prog 7 looks amazing but is pricey and doesn’t have angled pups. Standard 7 is winning for me at the mo, I would drop in a set of fishmans (will there be enough space for the battery?). Then the original already has the Fishmans in, but:
> 
> Standard + fishman set = £1800
> Original = £2100
> Prog = £2250
> 
> Has anyone played a standard? Can you comment on the sound?


For what it's worth, the straight pickups on the Prog 7 have basically no effect on the sound. They're as bright as any other guitar's bridge pickup I've tried.


----------



## Jake

I would absolutely buy an import Varberg. I love the shape. I loved my Boden too, just like the Varberg shape more.


----------



## zarg

The Longfield sigs are there... well almost, they are available direct at first of October, and they have some exclusive deal with a retail chain in the US only that will have them starting first of August.

I was waiting for those since I heard its in the works at last namm (or actually even the namm before that) but the prices are fairly steep with 2395, 2449 and 2495 for the 6,7 and 8 respectively. Thats USD btw, in Europe (or atleast Germany in my case) I can see a whopping 2595€ for the 6 string. ouch. really cool guitars though! I might still get one...

https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/artists/sarah-longfield/


----------



## Albake21

I wanted one of these really badly in a 7, but that asking price for just a finish is insane.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

€2500 for an Indonesian made guitar!?


----------



## Avedas

Same prices as the other signatures isn't it? At least it's still the full guitar. The Plini and Masvidal signatures are more expensive with fewer features than the base models.


----------



## vortex_infinium

I just glanced at the 6 string version. So +$400 USD for a stock Boden Metal with her custom finish. I kind of feel like it departs from something like the Masvidalien or Plini because those would otherwise be the only way to get a single bridge pickup model with a top or Koa veneer.

I would be neither for nor against it but the White blotch on the forearm has always ruined her sig for me. Also the finish appears to be the same for every guitar across every model? Wonder how it's done? I think it would have been really cool (maybe not cool logistically though lol) to have each of them be 'similar but unique'.


----------



## Hollowway

Similar but unique would be super cool! What would be killer is to have Sarah actually paint them each. I’d pony up much more for original art like that, than a photo on top of the guitar.

Anyone have an idea how much of this goes to Sarah? If she gets a large chunk of the upcharge, I’d be much more inclined to get one. I’d like the idea of it going to support an artist I like.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

vortex_infinium said:


> the white blotch on the forearm has always ruined her sig for me



this


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lorcan Ward said:


> €2500 for an Indonesian made guitar!?



Just wait until neckthrough pricing gets announced.

you won't believe what caused the internet to shit itself


----------



## StevenC

diagrammatiks said:


> Just wait until neckthrough pricing gets announced.
> 
> you won't believe what caused the internet to shit itself


Those neckthroughs are going to basically be the price of my M2M neckthrough.


----------



## Ralyks

Not just the neck throughs, but aren't true temperament frets being added to production line?


----------



## Acme

Lorcan Ward said:


> €2500 for an Indonesian made guitar!?



It's absolutely insane. You can buy a brand new Mayones for this kind of money and it's more expensive than a new PRS Silver Sky. No matter how good the quality control on these Strandbergs are, there's no way anyone can justify these prices.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The prices wouldn't be so bad if there was some kind of product development coming out of it, not just clumsily moving production around and subbing a different wood every now and then.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Is the image zoomed more on each guitar or does the 8 Sarah sig look crazy big compared to the 6? My eyes!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Ralyks said:


> Not just the neck throughs, but aren't true temperament frets being added to production line?



I didn't go back and look it up but I don't specifically recall TT production models being talked about, other than a supposed updated Per sig. What I am remembering instead is Ola saying he found (or was working on) a way to do full stainless steel TT frets. Again just off the top of my head I could be misremembering.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz_U8_yCG8p/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Ola posted a teaser of it on Instagram a couple days ago and commented that there will be production models.


----------



## Albake21

Avedas said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz_U8_yCG8p/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> Ola posted a teaser of it on Instagram a couple days ago and commented that there will be production models.


Wasn't the TT production guitar announced in January at Winter NAMM? I thought we already knew these were coming.


----------



## Avedas

Albake21 said:


> Wasn't the TT production guitar announced in January at Winter NAMM? I thought we already knew these were coming.


Yes it was


----------



## J_Mac

Update on the guitar decision. I went for the Prog 7 and was absolutely blown away. The build quality is immense, finish is superb. So much improvement since the OS line. 

Unfortunately the low B string goes sharp after diving the trem >_< and the Fishman's sound like gravelly sh1t. Returned to the store for a refund, absolutely gutted.


----------



## Stevie_B

This might be the "new generation of frets" that was announced in November of last year on the True Temperament website.
They don't have the classical fret tang anymore and seem to work in a plug and play way.

EDIT: Sorry, I couldn't quote. My account is too new.


----------



## surge

groverj3 said:


> What I did find odd though, is that rolling the volume down all the way did not reduce the volume to zero. It was still outputting to the amp, just very weakly. Not sure what was up with that. Maybe the wiring was just fucked.



I apologize for being extremely off topic here, but I have the same exact issue. I just got the Keith Merrow Fluence set installed by Sweetwater into one of my 7 string Ibby’s and the same thing happens to me. The wiring looks okay, but I admit I’m a noob when it comes to stuff like that. Did you ever figure out what this was?


----------



## surge

Stevie_B said:


> This might be the "new generation of frets" that was announced in November of last year on the True Temperament website.
> They don't have the classical fret tang anymore and seem to work in a plug and play way.


Not sure if this is what you’re talking about but Ola showed this off on Instagram a few weeks ago, they have stainless steel TT frets now that are multi scale compatible, and I believe Ola has a license from TT so they can make the frets compatible with whatever multi scale design, wether it’s 25.5 to 25 or 26.25 to 25.5, etc, he can pretty much do anything now with TT, not sure about the “plug and play tangs” though, but according to Ola it’ll be on Indonesian production models, actually he said in another post the slots have to be CNC milled still so yeah 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu3StZ4lyu4/?igshid=17vluyllhkcbm


----------



## stinkoman

I been wanting a strandberg for a long time and finally going to try and pull the trigger. 

Has anybody here played both an early boden OS and the the more recent ones like a prog, standard ect able to tell me how much they changed the neck? From my understanding I know the early ones had somewhat softer angles, and the newer ones the angles are a bit more harder and pronounced and the neck is supposedly thinner, but I can't find any info on how much it actually is. I'm more curious about the neck anglea being sharper and the difference in that. It looks quite a bit more drastic on the newer ones, which is a plus to me.


----------



## Casper777

stinkoman said:


> I been wanting a strandberg for a long time and finally going to try and pull the trigger.
> 
> Has anybody here played both an early boden OS and the the more recent ones like a prog, standard ect able to tell me how much they changed the neck? From my understanding I know the early ones had somewhat softer angles, and the newer ones the angles are a bit more harder and pronounced and the neck is supposedly thinner, but I can't find any info on how much it actually is. I'm more curious about the neck anglea being sharper and the difference in that. It looks quite a bit more drastic on the newer ones, which is a plus to me.



I didn't notice any significant difference between the older OS and newer line, neither with my Washburn Boden.
The only excpetion is my Boden J that has much sharper edges than the other ones. Not that its less comfortable at all... quite the opposite actually.
However, like you said, newer necks are definitely thinner. Personally I like the older neck shape.


----------



## jemfloral

Based on the latest from the Japanese sites, it would appear that the Boden basses are getting the standard boden color suite added going forward: Natural, Black and Red


----------



## StevenC

It wouldn't be Strandberg without completely changing the lineup in under a year from launch.


----------



## Ralyks

StevenC said:


> It wouldn't be Strandberg without completely changing the lineup in under a year from launch.



Seriously, ever since they've gone production only, it feels like new models have come out moments after they enter Olas mind.

And I STILL can't get hold hardware for my two...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ralyks said:


> Seriously, ever since they've gone production only, it feels like new models have come out moments after they enter Olas mind.
> 
> And I STILL can't get hold hardware for my two...



Neckthrough still mia


----------



## vortex_infinium

diagrammatiks said:


> Neckthrough still mia



So are we taking bets on what an Indo neck-thru is gonna cost...


----------



## StevenC

vortex_infinium said:


> So are we taking bets on what an Indo neck-thru is gonna cost...


I'm pretty confident they'll be in the 4k euro/gbp range. If they are below that I'll put the neckthrough TT versions at 4,200.

I'm sure I could dig it up from somewhere but I think when I ordered my M2M, the advertised upcharge for neckthrough was 5000 SEK. But it was definitely more in more recent times.


----------



## Inceptic

jemfloral said:


> Based on the latest from the Japanese sites, it would appear that the Boden basses are getting the standard boden color suite added going forward: Natural, Black and Red


No one else bothered by the fretboard being shorter than the neck?


----------



## Albake21

Inceptic said:


> No one else bothered by the fretboard being shorter than the neck?


Well now that you've pointed it out, yeah it kinda does haha.


----------



## StevenC

Inceptic said:


> No one else bothered by the fretboard being shorter than the neck?


This is a very common thing for basses


----------



## vortex_infinium

I've actually always liked that about those styles of basses. Don't need a neck-thru and still get to have your top finish while being able to see your nice (or not nice sometimes lol) neck woods from the front.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Inceptic said:


> No one else bothered by the fretboard being shorter than the neck?



very common bass thing...
which means it will be a very common guitar thing in like 30 years.


----------



## StevenC

Have they finished the last of the Made to Measures? You'd think there would be some fanfare made over the last one.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Looking to change the stock Lace pickups on a S7G Boden 8 I picked up about a year ago that's since been sitting in storage. Never pulled the pups before, had a hard time finding a spec sheet, so don't know the exact model that's in there. Visually they look 7 string humbucker sized, but rough measurement put the pickups at ~1.5x3.5", making them 7 string soapbar size? Not looking to modify the body by enlarging the routes.

Has anyone changed the stock pickups in their S7 Boden 8? What did you change them to? Or generally know what will/won't fit in there or thoughts on putting 7 string pickups without the blade/bar-style magnets (don't actually know if that makes a difference) into an 8 string.


----------



## StevenC

vortex_infinium said:


> Looking to change the stock Lace pickups on a S7G Boden 8 I picked up about a year ago that's since been sitting in storage. Never pulled the pups before, had a hard time finding a spec sheet, so don't know the exact model that's in there. Visually they look 7 string humbucker sized, but rough measurement put the pickups at ~1.5x3.5", making them 7 string soapbar size? Not looking to modify the body by enlarging the routes.
> 
> Has anyone changed the stock pickups in their S7 Boden 8? What did you change them to? Or generally know what will/won't fit in there or thoughts on putting 7 string pickups without the blade/bar-style magnets (don't actually know if that makes a difference) into an 8 string.


Yes, the S7G Bodens had 3.5" X Bars in them originally. A few people here have swapped the pickups for Dimarzios and things, but that's always included modification to the routes.

Maybe something like 7 string Fishmans would be a good idea, but I really don't know what you can do without modifying the holes slightly.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

> Seriously, ever since they've gone production only, it feels like new models have come out moments after they enter Olas mind.



Yeah, their production time is getting better and better. That being said, the new Singularity 8 is still MIA. 



stinkoman said:


> I been wanting a strandberg for a long time and finally going to try and pull the trigger.
> 
> Has anybody here played both an early boden OS and the the more recent ones like a prog, standard ect able to tell me how much they changed the neck? From my understanding I know the early ones had somewhat softer angles, and the newer ones the angles are a bit more harder and pronounced and the neck is supposedly thinner, but I can't find any info on how much it actually is. I'm more curious about the neck anglea being sharper and the difference in that. It looks quite a bit more drastic on the newer ones, which is a plus to me.



I have a North America Strandberg distributor at about 15 minutes drive from my place, so I've tried most of their recent models (I've owned a Metal, Prog and Singularity). All the current production models have similar neck (Prog, Metal, Fusion, Salen, Standard, etc.), except for the Singularity, which has a thinner neck profile and 25.5" straight frets - neck was sanded to be thinner and have rounder edges. I've been told by owners of older Boden models that their necks are more bulky with sharper angles. Ask around in the Strandberg facebook group and you'll get confirmation of this.


----------



## stinkoman

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Yeah, their production time is getting better and better. That being said, the new Singularity 8 is still MIA.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a North America Strandberg distributor at about 15 minutes drive from my place, so I've tried most of their recent models (I've owned a Metal, Prog and Singularity). All the current production models have similar neck (Prog, Metal, Fusion, Salen, Standard, etc.), except for the Singularity, which has a thinner neck profile and 25.5" straight frets - neck was sanded to be thinner and have rounder edges. I've been told by owners of older Boden models that their necks are more bulky with sharper angles. Ask around in the Strandberg facebook group and you'll get confirmation of this.



I actually just got my first strandberg, a Singularity last week that had some modifications done and I love it. I am though possibly considering trading or selling it ONLY to get a 6 string strandberg.


----------



## Ralyks

Soooooo did anyone else notice that there appears to be Metal models?


----------



## xzacx

Ralyks said:


> Soooooo did anyone else notice that there appears to be Metal models?



Looks like the old satin-finish-as-a-feature-even-though-it’s-actually-cheaper-to-produce-and-doesn’t-wear-as-well move.


----------



## Ralyks

The Instagram page teased the neck thrus. Ones a green burst. I may have to.


----------



## Casper777

Ralyks said:


> The Instagram page teased the neck thrus. Ones a green burst. I may have to.



Yep those turned out great... I already have 2 nechthrough Bodens and can confirm this neck - body transition is amazing!! I may have to get one as well!!


----------



## Avedas

Looks nice. Not 100% sure on the painted neck yet.

I'm having a bigger issue with 7 string options though. I absolutely do not like the Endurneck profile on the current production models, but they have 26.25" scale which I want (or a bit longer...). On the other hand I really love the 7 string Endurneck on the MIJ Bodens, but they only have a 25.75" scale which is a hard no for me.

Why must life be so difficult?


----------



## jco5055

Avedas said:


> Looks nice. Not 100% sure on the painted neck yet.
> 
> I'm having a bigger issue with 7 string options though. I absolutely do not like the Endurneck profile on the current production models, but they have 26.25" scale which I want (or a bit longer...). On the other hand I really love the 7 string Endurneck on the MIJ Bodens, but they only have a 25.75" scale which is a hard no for me.
> 
> Why must life be so difficult?



I think I played a Korean Boden ~1 year ago, any idea if that was the "old" Endurneck? As I didn't even notice it at all which I considered a plus/I had good technique, but when I tried the Longfield models at GC I did not really like the Endurneck on that.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Ralyks said:


> The Instagram page teased the neck thrus. Ones a green burst. I may have to.



It sucks that they’ll only do 6 strings. Hope we won’t have to wait till 2021 to get 7-8 string neck thrus.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> I think I played a Korean Boden ~1 year ago, any idea if that was the "old" Endurneck? As I didn't even notice it at all which I considered a plus/I had good technique, but when I tried the Longfield models at GC I did not really like the Endurneck on that.



if it was an os there’s a 95 percent chance it was the old neck. There were a few transition guitars with different specs. 

I also don’t like the new necks as much. It’s a very obvious difference too between my os and my salen


----------



## StevenC

https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/boden-6-the-boden-fusion-neck-thru/?aelia_cs_currency=GBP

You know, the price on the metal neck through isn't actually crazy. I mean, it's crazy by regular standards, but for a strandberg it's a sensible price.


----------



## jemfloral

@StevenC yeah, I was expecting worse. nice to see they didn't make another crazy price hike for these models. No 7's and 8's for a while though?


----------



## StevenC

jemfloral said:


> @StevenC yeah, I was expecting worse. nice to see they didn't make another crazy price hike for these models. No 7's and 8's for a while though?


I have a neck through 8 already, so I'll survive. 

#BringBackVarberg


----------



## Avedas

$500 upcharge for neck through isn't too insane I guess


----------



## diagrammatiks

it's not super bad...but it's not super good either?

If I didn't have 3 enduranecks...I could maybe go for one?

but like 2800 I might as well get that Aristides headless for a few hundred more.,


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jesus christ, almost 3k usd for a neckthru. You may as well track down a washberg or a j boden at those prices...


----------



## Ralyks

I want the orange Fusion.... But honestly for a few hundred cheaper I feel like I'd be just as happy with a bolt-on Fusion.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I really want a Fusion.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus christ, almost 3k usd for a neckthru. You may as well track down a washberg or a j boden at those prices...


Seriously I don't understand others in this thread. It's $3k for an indo made production model..... That's more expensive than my Aviator custom which has WAY more options and build quality over these. Sorry but I just don't understand how these are worth it at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Seriously I don't understand others in this thread. It's $3k for an indo made production model..... That's more expensive than my Aviator custom which has WAY more options and build quality over these. Sorry but I just don't understand how these are worth it at all.


 PrOpRiEtArY hArDwArE/dEsIgNs hurr hurr


----------



## jemfloral

To clarify, I was looking at the metal model and saying that it's the same price as the Longfield model. Was expecting them to price it at $3K (not because that's what I think it's worth but because that seemed the likely premium they'd charge for neckthrough). I didn't even see that the fusion model is another $300 on top of that! :scratches head as to what is so different about the fusion models:

And yes, the metal model is still expensive. I'll take an older OS model all day long.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Why not make a Metal 7 neckthru? Kind of a no brainer. I guess they’re testing the waters.

@Albake21 : The only reason I might buy an eventual 7 neck thru is because I have left hand problems and the Endureneck is the only neck I’ve tested that doesn’t result in hand pain after long hours. The ergonomic body is also nice for classical position playing.

That being said, they’ve always had upper tier prices.

I could also get a Vader neckthrough for 1500$... and 7 strings... and all the custom options I can imagine... and a bit of hand pain. I dunno...


----------



## StevenC

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Why not make a Metal 7 neckthru? Kind of a no brainer. I guess they’re testing the waters.
> 
> @Albake21 : The only reason I might buy an eventual 7 neck thru is because I have left hand problems and the Endureneck is the only neck I’ve tested that doesn’t result in hand pain after long hours. The ergonomic body is also nice for classical position playing.
> 
> That being said, they’ve always had upper tier prices.
> 
> I could also get a Vader neckthrough for 1500$... and 7 strings... and all the custom options I can imagine... and a bit of hand pain. I dunno...


But then you're stuck with a Kiesel


----------



## Casper777

Love the design of the Fusion NT... but as I already have CS models with that option, for the price I might as well turn over to some nice Boden J models... just waiting for the end of November for the CITES to be over for instruments


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

StevenC said:


> But then you're stuck with a Kiesel



If the build is ok, I don’t see a problem with Kiesel (except the hand pain).

By now I’m surprised no other shop has designed something similar to an Endureneck.


----------



## Slaeyer

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus christ, almost 3k usd for a neckthru. You may as well track down a washberg or a j boden at those prices...



Just stumbled upon the prices and think the same...


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Don’t J Boden and Washberg have thicker necks than current production models?

Dunno why they’re putting premium prices on a feature that is a 150-200$ extra for other shops. I’m not being sarcastic here, I’d legitimately like to know if this is due to production complexities or simply that they want a bigger profit margin than other shops.


----------



## Avedas

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Don’t J Boden and Washberg have thicker necks than current production models?


They do. The J Boden 7 neck is way nicer than the current models. I can't play any of the Indo 7s but I love the J version. Unfortunately the scale length is blah


----------



## Frostbite

StevenC said:


> https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/boden-6-the-boden-fusion-neck-thru/?aelia_cs_currency=GBP
> 
> You know, the price on the metal neck through isn't actually crazy. I mean, it's crazy by regular standards, but for a strandberg it's a sensible price.


That yellow neckthrough on their site is making me feel things


----------



## laxu

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> By now I’m surprised no other shop has designed something similar to an Endureneck.



Skervesen actually has a similar neck profile available. It is a more smoothed out version of the Endurneck which IMO works better because it's less obvious. The Endurneck does absolutely nothing for my playing and is too angular for no good reason.

I feel that everything Strandberg's custom designed stuff does seems good on paper but is either unremarkable or crappy in practice. Their bridge design is not great because of its stupid string height adjustment system and their bolt-ons are not ergonomic because the heel sticks so far up the neck and is a bit bulky. Instead of redesigning it they just decided to make an overpriced neckthru model.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I’m actually considering Skeversen because Strandberg will probably never release a 7-string neckthru with straight frets and a thin neck. They also might never reopen their custom shop.


----------



## georg_f

Well, I hope the price for the TT models will be lower than for the neck through models 
Neck throughs sound honky anyways.

It would be really interesting if they could make a "clean chord strum" comparison video of the complete lineup. Neck through, original, standard, metal, prog

Did anybody get the chance to compare an Original with a Standard, with e.g. the same pickups?
How would you describe the tonal difference? Would the Original e.g. have a better "spanky funk clean sound"?
thank you


----------



## dasuchin

I picked up a metal 6 for $1050 locally, and it's awesome. I'm glad I didn't pay full price because there's definitely some small things that makes this not worth 2k. But for what I got it for, I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## jemfloral

Looks like there are some Poplar Burl-topped Prog models in 6 and 7 string (w/ & w/o tremolo) coming shortly. Guitar Center has them up on their site currently.

More importantly, they took down the Metal models that were in solid colors other than black and white (there was a purple 8-string that I saw, and Ola confirmed as GC-exclusive on someone's post on instagram).

Still waiting for them to implement the metal piece under the headstock-end string locks so they have a proper anchor and no possibility of breaking the wood they currently go into...


----------



## BigViolin

jemfloral said:


> Still waiting for them to implement the metal piece under the headstock-end string locks so they have a proper anchor and no possibility of breaking the wood they currently go into...



Did they announce something about this? Really interested in the details of if and when this might happen.


----------



## StevenC

Every time this thread gets bumped my heart still races in the hope that someone's got a made to measure update or something cool.


----------



## Soya

Unfortunately, I think those days are over.


----------



## StevenC

Soya said:


> Unfortunately, I think those days are over.


Yeah I'm not expecting anything cool out of Strandberg (not Japan) for a long time.


----------



## Avedas

I wonder what they'll have for NAMM next year. There's been no talk of anything new this year. Not expecting much though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Yeah I'm not expecting anything cool out of Strandberg (not Japan) for a long time.



The minute they went from a concept to a brand they seemed to lose all the magic as far as creating new and interesting instruments. 

I followed Ola's EGS blog for years. So much passion for experimentation and evolving the guitar, it was really fun. Now it seems they're just another brand.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I just love everything about the Strandberg design BUT if you can get two prestige Ibanez guitars, a Skerversen or (almost) a barebones Padalka for the money something is going terribly wrong. I'm not saying those Indonesians can't build nice guitars, but these prices are ridiculous, even for most American- Japanese- or European-made guitars.


----------



## jemfloral

BigViolin said:


> Did they announce something about this? Really interested in the details of if and when this might happen.



They _very_ briefly (1-2 days?) sold the hardware for this upgrade on their website almost a year ago, and the plan was to implement it fully on the production models towards the end of 2019, but it seems like it's either been forgotten about, too difficult to implement while not adding to the cost, or discarded as an idea altogether.

But i'll keep my fingers crossed that I can someday pick up the hardware to implement on the strandies I have now, as I love them and want to make sure they last as long as possible.


----------



## StevenC

jemfloral said:


> They _very_ briefly (1-2 days?) sold the hardware for this upgrade on their website almost a year ago, and the plan was to implement it fully on the production models towards the end of 2019, but it seems like it's either been forgotten about, too difficult to implement while not adding to the cost, or discarded as an idea altogether.
> 
> But i'll keep my fingers crossed that I can someday pick up the hardware to implement on the strandies I have now, as I love them and want to make sure they last as long as possible.


Put it on the list of forgotten about Strandberg ideas? Baritone hybrid, modular nut, this, Varberg...

But yeah, Salens.

What is this metal piece we're talking about exactly?


----------



## jemfloral

StevenC said:


> Put it on the list ...What is this metal piece we're talking about exactly?



@StevenC it was a thin metal plate for under the headstock string locks with a proper seating that would eliminate the potential for rip out of the wood (which some customers experienced when they over-tightened their string locks), and prevent them from twisting at all. I looked but can't find a picture for you on the interwebs anywhere


----------



## StevenC

jemfloral said:


> @StevenC it was a thin metal plate for under the headstock string locks with a proper seating that would eliminate the potential for rip out of the wood (which some customers experienced when they over-tightened their string locks), and prevent them from twisting at all. I looked but can't find a picture for you on the interwebs anywhere


I think I vaguely remember seeing something like that.


----------



## Avedas

jemfloral said:


> @StevenC it was a thin metal plate for under the headstock string locks with a proper seating that would eliminate the potential for rip out of the wood (which some customers experienced when they over-tightened their string locks), and prevent them from twisting at all. I looked but can't find a picture for you on the interwebs anywhere


Isn't there already a bit of metal there that squeezes the string between itself and the locking screw? Or is this something else?


----------



## Soya

StevenC said:


> Put it on the list of forgotten about Strandberg ideas? Baritone hybrid, modular nut, this, Varberg...
> 
> But yeah, Salens.
> 
> What is this metal piece we're talking about exactly?


He was experimenting with chambered necks too right?


----------



## StevenC

Soya said:


> He was experimenting with chambered necks too right?


I don't think so. In the way back he had a Moses graphite neck on I think #2.

Fanned trems, Varberg bass, tremolock.

Also this from 2010. http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/2010/12/13/custom-string-lock-mounting-plates/

I miss cool Strandberg.


----------



## Avedas

StevenC said:


> I don't think so. In the way back he had a Moses graphite neck on I think #2.
> 
> Fanned trems, Varberg bass, tremolock.
> 
> Also this from 2010. http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/2010/12/13/custom-string-lock-mounting-plates/
> 
> I miss cool Strandberg.


Ola holding a Varberg in the banner and a quote from Al Moomin on the home page. How things have changed.

I think the Salens were an ok way to go, although I don't like them personally. The cheaper production lines make sense as a business of course, but it is a bit dull. I was really happy to pick up a Korean Prog as a sort of "cleaned up" version of the OS line, but the Chinese Classics and everything coming out of the Indonesia factory has done nothing for me.


----------



## SpaceDock

I really wish they would build the cheaper guitars in Korea again and have some lower spec’d Japanese models. I don’t get who is buying such expensive Chinese guitars, yuck.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Guys guys guys guys. 

Fucking there are no more Chinese strandbergs. 

ok

ok


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Guys guys guys guys.
> 
> Fucking there are no more Chinese strandbergs.
> 
> ok
> 
> ok



At least any officially licensed ones.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Not cheap, that's for sure. I don't recall if they sold just the plates separately. I actually didn't realize they stopped selling them, I never checked again after they came out.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Did you guys see Strandberg’s social media post saying they don’t do Black Friday sales because they don’t believe in rushing their customers?

Someone replied the following, which sums up my mind on this topic. What’s your opinion. 

“This does not make sense to me. Most people I know benefit from Black Friday by making an informed and thought out decision, i.e. they strategically wait all year to buy a product when it’s on sale. I really don’t understand the rationale of your post.”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Did you guys see Strandberg’s social media post saying they don’t do Black Friday sales because they don’t believe in rushing their customers?
> 
> Someone replied the following, which sums up my mind on this topic. What’s your opinion.
> 
> “This does not make sense to me. Most people I know benefit from Black Friday by making an informed and thought out decision, i.e. they strategically wait all year to buy a product when it’s on sale. I really don’t understand the rationale of your post.”



What a stupid hill to die on. 

Just don't run a sale. No one really cares, and the three people who actually planned to buy one purely for what would be a meager sale can just harp on MF/GC to nab the token 15% off if you whine enough. 

Good for Strandberg for not giving into this make believe consumerism holiday, but minus 20 points for even giving the complainers the time of day.


----------



## Albake21

Yeah I saw that post. In other words, they don't want to put their products on sale. They want full price no matter what. Love it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

what's funnier is the strandberg fanboys commenting on that post and defending Strandberg's decision. Ok cool, you guys like overpaying for strandbergs


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

KnightBrolaire said:


> what's funnier is the strandberg fanboys commenting on that post and defending Strandberg's decision. Ok cool, you guys like overpaying for strandbergs



Exactly, they drank the cool-aid. “I like paying more” lol. For expensive goods that are less prone to impulsive buys, I really don’t view planned sales like Black Friday as “consumerism holidays”.

If a company can’t afford making a sale, I have no problem with that, but why make a nonsensical social justice post about it? It would make more sense in the name of social justice to give access to goods to people with less money by lowering prices hehe.

Anyhow, I own 2 full price Strandbergs so I can’t complain and don’t care that much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Exactly, they drank the cool-aid. “I like paying more” lol. Company can’t afford making a sale, I have no problem with that, but why make a nonsensical social justice post about it? It would make more sense in the name of social justice to give access to goods to people with less money by lowering prices lol. Anyhow, I own 2 full price Strandbergs so I can’t complain.


honestly I've seen insane logic from diehard fanboys of other brands (kiesel/ormsby/aristides), but never this level of mental gymnastics where they're lauding not putting instruments on sale. That's a whole new level of stupidity.
After owning multiple guitars from most of the aforementioned brands (kiesel/ormsby/strandberg) I can say that strandbergs have the least bang for your buck, and the most inconsistent quality, or rather their older OS models were inconsistent (since I owned 2). It's not like it was for lack of trying. I really wanted to like my strandbergs, they just weren't as good of guitars as my kiesels/ormsbys in terms of initial setup/fit/finish/comfort for me. They also have the worst hardware out of all three options ime, both in terms of adjusting action and general usage/durability.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> honestly I've seen insane logic from diehard fanboys of other brands (kiesel/ormsby/aristides), but never this level of mental gymnastics where they're lauding not putting instruments on sale. That's a whole new level of stupidity.
> After owning multiple guitars from most of the aforementioned brands (kiesel/ormsby/strandberg) I can say that strandbergs have the least bang for your buck, and the most inconsistent quality, or rather their older OS models were inconsistent (since I owned 2). It's not like it was for lack of trying. I really wanted to like my strandbergs, they just weren't as good of guitars as my kiesels/ormsbys in terms of initial setup/fit/finish/comfort for me. They also have the worst hardware out of all three options ime, both in terms of adjusting action and general usage/durability.



But this isn't about reducing price for any of those reasons, it's breaking down so maybe a couple folks grab an insignificant amount off, as if folks are entitled to a sale. 

Again, their post was major league dumb. They should have just kept quiet and let the dealers drop a sale if anything.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I don’t know what the reaction would have been to a sale. 15% off 3000 Euros is still 450 Euros, which is not a measly amount for many people. Given that such a sale would be planned, announced in advance and create consumer habit if recurring every year, it could generate a lot of “opportunistic buys”. Anyhow, that’s all speculation on my part.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I don’t know what the reaction would have been to a sale. 15% off 3000 Euros is still 450 Euros, which is not a measly amount for many people. Given that such a sale would be planned, announced in advance and create consumer habit if recurring every year, it could generate a lot of “opportunistic buys”. Anyhow, that’s all speculation on my part.



There's no guarantee that a sale would be that much or available on the most expensive models. Typically, it's neither.

Folks are acting like Strandberg is _taking something from them_. I just can't behind that sort of entitlement. 

Maybe they should do birthday sales? Shouldn't I get a discount for just existing?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Yes, as I said, it’s all speculation, i.e. we don’t have a clue what those sales could be and what type of reaction they’d generate.

Like you, I don’t like entitlement. The universe owes you nothing, including a guitar sale.

I was simply calling BS on Strandberg’s explanation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Yes, as I said, it’s all speculation, i.e. we don’t have a clue what those sales could be and what type of reaction they’d generate.
> 
> Like you, I don’t like entitlement. The universe owes you nothing, including a guitar sale.
> 
> I was simply calling BS on Strandberg’s explanation.



Yeah, that post was cringe worthy for sure.


----------



## Avedas

What a stupid post by Strandberg.


----------



## I play music

Avedas said:


> What a stupid post by Strandberg.


I always thought that US black friday thing was stupid, so good on Strandberg for not joining. 

I'm all for prices not changing to drastically at once. I've personally experienced how shitty it feels when you buy a guitar and 2 weeks later it's put on sale, 40% off. I felt like an idiot for my purchase...


----------



## StevenC

There's no point having a sale when they don't even offer Varbergs anymore.


----------



## Lemons

Being in Australia I forgot Black Friday was a thing, however I do think it's a little lame of them trying to pass off not joining in sales as virtuous.

Over the past few years I've cycled through a few guitars, including some high end stuff. The only guitar I've really regretted letting go was my Boden OS8, despite all the arguments about pricing it was just a well built guitar with design elements I really get along with. I've just pulled the trigger on a Boden Classic 8, so we'll see in a few days what my opinion of the new production line is.


----------



## StevenC

Looks like we've got some new cheaper hardware.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Finally found a local one (first time my GC ever saw one), a Boden Standard 8. I've been dying to try and the verdict is good for my mental state.

I liked it, but it wasn't so comfy or life changing that I can rest easy knowing all my money will still go to further my Ibanez whoring.

Great guitar, if the neck was overall thinner I'd have liked it more. I also found play classical position to be easier on this than, say, my RG852. Classical sitting also made me adapt to the fan better. If they come down in price I could get one for novelty and travel purpose.


----------



## Avedas

Well I didn't expect a budget version of the bandori model but here it is


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Looks like we've got some new cheaper hardware.



Those, especially how they mount, look like shit.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Well I didn't expect a budget version of the bandori model but here it is



Closer to the bandori target market. I'm thinking like...who's going to buy 50 400,000Y anime theme guitars? What's the intersection of has-400,000Y-for-toys + guitar player + huge bandori fan? Most of them are still sitting around. I mean, the Leda sigs are a real guitar player + great non-specific specs, and those still sat around for a very long time.


----------



## Thringer09

Does anyone know if the Salen has a cavity under the control plate or if it's like a Boden/the prototype Yvette Young played at NAMM a few years ago?


----------



## Konfyouzd

That new hardware makes me sad. But in happier news (for me)...

I got a second Singularity.

These things are cool.


----------



## StevenC

Konfyouzd said:


> That new hardware makes me sad. But in happier news (for me)...
> 
> I got a second Singularity.
> 
> These things are cool.


I consider myself pretty jiggy with it as regards Strandberg, but that may be the first non swirl Singularity I've seen ever.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> I consider myself pretty jiggy with it as regards Strandberg, but that may be the first non swirl Singularity I've seen ever.


Yeah, that came in two styles - swirl and plain red. So you should work on your jigginess. 

I, personally, want that Per 8 string Singularity to drop this year. And not be priced into the stratosphere.


----------



## Konfyouzd

The swirled ones seem to go on sale more often. You’d think it would be the other way around.

The Singularity 8 has similar specs to the Classics right?


----------



## Avedas

https://strandbergguitars.com/10th-anniversary-limited-edition/

Now that's how you do tacky


----------



## StevenC

Silver Metal would be very cool with an ebony fingerboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Avedas said:


> https://strandbergguitars.com/10th-anniversary-limited-edition/
> 
> Now that's how you do tacky



Really jumping the shark with that marketing speak. I'm all for sticking to the hustle, but damn that's cringey.

Guitars aren't bad. Boring as all fuck though. 

It's hard to take all the talk of "forward thinking" seriously when they haven't done shit with the actual guitars, aside from finding ways to make them feel and seem cheaper while raising the actual price.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Avedas said:


> Now that's how you do tacky



When I saw the preview of the colours I honestly thought it was going to be some sort of limited Christmas edition run. Since both finishes look like really generic Christmas wrapping paper, you know, for that one lady at the office who has to give you a lecture when you say Merry Christmas instead of Happy Holidays.

Even the hardware kind of just looks like it's covered in Plasti Dip.


----------



## I play music

StevenC said:


> Looks like we've got some new cheaper hardware.


Looks like he gave up his principle of modular (per string) hardware. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> Really jumping the shark with that marketing speak. I'm all for sticking to the hustle, but damn that's cringey.
> 
> Guitars aren't bad. Boring as all fuck though.
> 
> It's hard to take all the talk of "forward thinking" seriously when they haven't done shit with the actual guitars, aside from finding ways to make them feel and seem cheaper while raising the actual price.


If Ibanez (or any other major brand for that matter) delivers good headless guitars, then I guess Strandberg is forced to get creative again to be that step ahead again or go under. 
Let's see if for this year Ibanez is doing headless bass only. Or also guitars.


----------



## StevenC

I play music said:


> If Ibanez (or any other major brand for that matter) delivers good headless guitars, then I guess Strandberg is forced to get creative again to be that step ahead again or go under.


Nothing would make me happier


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

It seems to me like they’re constantly trying to push things on the market rather than respond to client’s requests, which is something a company like Solar does very well.

Im sure they have good reasons for that, but it bums me out that simple requests like thinner neck options or non-fanned fret options aren’t available (except for the Singularity).

An Ibanez headless would be nuts. 



Konfyouzd said:


> The Singularity 8 has similar specs to the Classics right?



It has a thinner neck, SS frets and (Dolf) Lundgren pickups. I wouldn’t hold my breath for the Singularity 8 based on Ed Yoon’s message (see my earlier post).


----------



## Hollowway

I'm still saving up for Sarah's sig. I'm gonna go ahead and guess that these 2 silver and gold ones that come to the US will be out of my price range.


----------



## vortex_infinium

If anyone remembers that limited edition Burl top Mahogany body Gold hardware run from earlier in the year.



> Boden 6 trem Made in Indonesia
> Bolt on
> Chambered mahogany body
> Mahogany neck
> Macassar ebony board with SS frets
> Natural open pore burl poplar top
> Matte gold hardware
> Fishman Fluence Modern
> 3 way lever switch
> 1v, 1t
> Satin finish
> Luminlay blue inlays and side dots
> Standard bag



https://i.imgur.com/OTQRz7l.jpg






The guitars themselves actually look really good. However I think it's pretty tacky to have _three _different hardware colours...


----------



## I play music

StevenC said:


> Nothing would make me happier


Don't know if that counts as one of the major brands but Harley Benton is delivering already https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/harley-benton-headless-multiscale-anyone.330683/page-2
Only 6 string 22 fret though, for us seven stringers the best bet for a competitive headless Strandberg alternative is probably still Ibanez
Or maybe some other brand has a nice surprise at or before namm show


----------



## StevenC

I play music said:


> Don't know if that counts as one of the major brands but Harley Benton is delivering already https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/harley-benton-headless-multiscale-anyone.330683/page-2
> Only 6 string 22 fret though, for us seven stringers the best bet for a competitive headless Strandberg alternative is probably still Ibanez
> Or maybe some other brand has a nice surprise at or before namm show


I feel ill now, not happy.


----------



## I play music

StevenC said:


> I feel ill now, not happy.


Why?


----------



## xzacx

Hollowway said:


> I'm still saving up for Sarah's sig. I'm gonna go ahead and guess that these 2 silver and gold ones that come to the US will be out of my price range.



Looks like they're cheaper than her signature actually—start at $2,100 for a 6, and add $100 per string from there. I don't get why people think these are tacky personally, no different than Goldtop LP, which is kinda what makes them appealing to me.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

For those who are interested, Per Nilsson just teased that he’s currently testing new Singularity prototypes. Maybe we’ll get lucky in 2020.


----------



## Hollowway

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> For those who are interested, Per Nilsson just teased that he’s currently testing new Singularity prototypes. Maybe we’ll get lucky in 2020.


Yeah, and Lucy's gonna let Charlie Brown kick the football.


----------



## ramses

So, what do you guys think? Are we finally getting production guitars with true-temperament frets?


----------



## Hollowway

ramses said:


> So, what do you guys think? Are we finally getting production guitars with true-temperament frets?


I'm gonna guess yes. Reason being is that if I'm Ola, I'm thinking, "What can I get people who already own a strandberg buy this year?" We already have a few different versions of the 6, 7, 8. We now have a bass. There are some sigs. It appears that he's effectively downplaying the non-boden designs, as we haven't seen a lot of movement on the masvidalian stuff. And, if the price isn't stupid high, I would totally buy a TT strandy. I expect it will be somewhat higher, but I'm hoping we're not looking at 3-4 thousand dollars for a production version.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> And, if the price isn't stupid high,



Gonna stop you right there.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Gonna stop you right there.


 So true


----------



## Spicypickles

Still waiting (and always will I’m sure) for some non custom varbergs


----------



## Ralyks

Still waiting on the Fusion NTs to be back in stock...


----------



## StevenC

Well that's the end of my "no imports" rule

EDIT: also this https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-true-temperament/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> View attachment 76564
> 
> Well that's the end of my "no imports" rule
> 
> EDIT: also this https://strandbergguitars.com/boden-true-temperament/


damn, if that purple burst one had a black fretboard it would have been perfection.
That price though- BIG OOOOOOOF
3500$ for an indo guitar is insane, even with tt frets.
That's J boden/USA prices ffs


----------



## Soya

QC better watch these things like a hawk, otherwise I can see them not selling many. I can appreciate them trying to bury the indo production stigma, but that price still makes my eyes water.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soya said:


> QC better watch these things like a hawk, otherwise I can see them not selling many. I can appreciate them trying to bury the indo production stigma, but that price still makes my eyes water.



They have a rabid fan-base that cares more about the "future-space" guitarist image than quality instruments. 

The squiggly frets can start popping out and these will still sell out constantly. 

Really, it's sort of amazing how much these, import Strandbergs in general, haven't improved in quality. I played some recent (within last year) and while they certainly weren't awful, they weren't that great either.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have a rabid fan-base that cares more about the "future-space" guitarist image than quality instruments.



Man, when will people realize that the future was the 80s?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Man, when will people realize that the future was the 80s?



I take it you're smitten?


----------



## Soya

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have a rabid fan-base that cares more about the "future-space" guitarist image than quality instruments.
> 
> The squiggly frets can start popping out and these will still sell out constantly.
> 
> Really, it's sort of amazing how much these, import Strandbergs in general, haven't improved in quality. I played some recent (within last year) and while they certainly weren't awful, they weren't that great either.


I must not have my ear close enough to the ground, I don't see too many people with new ones. I'd like to play a newer prog / metal model to see how they feel in comparison to my ~2015 OS7, which was frankly shocking in lack of quality.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I take it you're smitten?



It's pretty cool but like all things, I'm not over-the-top about it. I'll probably NGD next week when things cool down a bit.


----------



## srrdude

Soya said:


> I must not have my ear close enough to the ground, I don't see too many people with new ones. I'd like to play a newer prog / metal model to see how they feel in comparison to my ~2015 OS7, which was frankly shocking in lack of quality.



I have a boden os8 from 2016 and a new standard 8 from last year. Quality is pretty comparable, but both good. The standard 8 has 2 noticeable quality issues- the fret ends were hit with an angled file a bit too much, so there is a slight bevel on the edge of the fretboard that in some places reveals a little bit of the fret routes (almost imperceptible really); additionally, the faux binding has a couple fuzzy spots where the masking was a bit sub par, and there was not a thick enough layer of clear coat to create an even surface between the masked and unmasked areas.

very minor shit to be honest.


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks like we're finally getting that 8 string Singularity (and an updated 7), with Lundgrens too.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Website getting updated with TT stuff.

Indo.
6 $3395
7 $3495
8 $3595

Says limited quantity so I don't know if that's why the entry price is so... steep.


----------



## diagrammatiks

vortex_infinium said:


> Website getting updated with TT stuff.
> 
> Indo.
> 6 $3395
> 7 $3495
> 8 $3595
> 
> Says limited quantity so I don't know if that's why the entry price is so... steep.



lol. Every Strandberg is limited quantity.


----------



## gunshow86de

vortex_infinium said:


> Website getting updated with TT stuff.
> 
> Indo.
> 6 $3395
> 7 $3495
> 8 $3595
> 
> Says limited quantity so I don't know if that's why the entry price is so... steep.



And I thought the neck-through prices were absurd. I was very please with the quality of my Indo-made Strandberg, but those prices are just ridiculous for a PT Cort factory guitar regardless of how much specialty hardware/design is involved.


----------



## Dayn

gunshow86de said:


> And I thought the neck-through prices were absurd. I was very please with the quality of my Indo-made Strandberg, but those prices are just ridiculous for a PT Cort factory guitar regardless of how much specialty hardware/design is involved.


I'm also someone quite pleased with the quality of my Indonesian Strandberg - I certainly paid a fair bit more for it than my Japanese Ibanez and got similar quality.

But goddamn. The price I paid was a stretch because I _really_ wanted those exact specs. I guess true temperament frets will cost more, but still...


----------



## georg_f

€3,116.00 for the purple 8 string, with a chambered Basswood Body and Fluence Moderns
https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-8-true-temperament-purple/

Which means: No GAS! I'm cured!!!
However, I think, these are some special editions with fancy colored hardware, and they might have the normal models with TT frets as well, at a lower (but still high) price.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have a rabid fan-base that cares more about the "future-space" guitarist image than quality instruments.
> 
> The squiggly frets can start popping out and these will still sell out constantly.
> 
> Really, it's sort of amazing how much these, import Strandbergs in general, haven't improved in quality. I played some recent (within last year) and while they certainly weren't awful, they weren't that great either.



They definitely had QA issues in the past. The main reason I own Strandberg guitars is because they help me with wrist rehab and I can handle any issues with Canada’s distributor (15 min from where I live). I’ve had no issues on my Prog 7 or Singularity except a bit of 0-fret sanding.



gunshow86de said:


> Looks like we're finally getting that 8 string Singularity (and an updated 7), with Lundgrens too.



Cool! Hope there’s an all black version (not crazy about the look of the blue one).


----------



## ThePIGI King

Paging @Hollowway for the Singularity 8 you swore to buy.

I await the review bud!


----------



## Hollowway

ThePIGI King said:


> Paging @Hollowway for the Singularity 8 you swore to buy.
> 
> I await the review bud!



Ha! Good eyes! No sign of it on the webpage yet, but hopefully it gets its NAMM debut.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

It just did ger it’s NAMM debut. Per Posted a video of Jack Gardiner trying it out. I hope it comes in straight frets.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hollowway said:


> Ha! Good eyes! No sign of it on the webpage yet, but hopefully it gets its NAMM debut.


https://www.instagram.com/p/B7ap2p1gQ9B/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## MisterCirKus

georg_f said:


> €3,116.00 for the purple 8 string, with a chambered Basswood Body and Fluence Moderns
> https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-8-true-temperament-purple/
> 
> Which means: No GAS! I'm cured!!!
> However, I think, these are some special editions with fancy colored hardware, and they might have the normal models with TT frets as well, at a lower (but still high) price.



I love this one but yeah, I think a lot of people won't like it to much cause of the hardware.

I really hoped something cheaper cause with taxes, the price is €3,895.00 !!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Cool! Hope there’s an all black version (not crazy about the look of the blue one).



Do feel the same way. What do other places call that type of finish? Antiqued Ash? While I think it looks good when higher end companies like Mayo do it, when I saw it on the Singularity being a headless all I could think about was Legator Ghosts...


----------



## georg_f

MisterCirKus said:


> I love this one but yeah, I think a lot of people won't like it to much cause of the hardware.
> 
> I really hoped something cheaper cause with taxes, the price is €3,895.00 !!!!



wow, I haven't even thought about that. Living outside of the EU or the USA makes them really expensive then.


----------



## MisterCirKus

georg_f said:


> wow, I haven't even thought about that. Living outside of the EU or the USA makes them really expensive then.



I'm in UE (France) I think you see the price without any taxes.


----------



## ixlramp

I recommend reading this thread, and the threads linked from there, to understand what TT fretting actually does:
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/true-temperament-collaborating-with-cor-tek.339876/
Strandberg are repeating TT's deceptive marketing (understandably, but unfortunately).


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I hope they make the new Singularity with straight frets.

Is TT suitable for drop tunings? In the thread, some say yes, others say no.

Im not compelled to buy a TT guitar, especially if the advantages are marginal and the price increase is significant. I hope Strandberg explains the added value, pros and cons.


----------



## Hollowway

There used to be the regular singularity, and the TT version. I would hope that they’re still doing both. But I don’t know.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Singularity looks great, too bad it's probably gonna be close to $4k


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Yeah, I’m no way shape or form can I justify paying 4K for a guitar to the missus, specially is a lot of that cost comes from fret a system I don’t really need.

I dunno if or how Tosin’s new WMI produced cheaper models will eat Strandberg’s market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I dunno if or how Tosin’s new WMI produced cheaper models will eat Strandberg’s market.



Sort of a apples to monkey wrenches comparison.

If the much more similar Kiesel and ChiBerg options didn't eat Strandberg's lunch, the Tosin stuff is very unlikely to. 

Maybe if a headless comes out, and it's available in larger numbers, we'll see a dent but Strandberg as a brand has a strong following.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sort of a apples to monkey wrenches comparison.
> 
> If the much more similar Kiesel and ChiBerg options didn't eat Strandberg's lunch, the Tosin stuff is very unlikely to.
> 
> Maybe if a headless comes out, and it's available in larger numbers, we'll see a dent but Strandberg as a brand has a strong following.


Yeah I seriously doubt they'll put a dent in Strandberg's sales. There's a looooot of diehard strandberg fanboys. The amount of mental gymnastics I'd see from people in their fb group made kiesel fanboys seem tame by comparison


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I seriously doubt they'll put a dent in Strandberg's sales. There's a looooot of diehard strandberg fanboys. The amount of mental gymnastics I'd see from people in their fb group made kiesel fanboys seem tame by comparison



For real. Folks talk about this place being a bubble or echo chamber, but holy shit is the Strandberg social media an absolute shit show.


----------



## MisterCirKus

I must say that I have a a strandberg GAS right now and this new purple 8 strings would fit very well with my actual project but don't have that much money, even without taxes it's too much for me 

here for spanish:


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

@KnightBrolaire @MaxOfMetal Good points. For sure their products are not the same, but segments of the market may intersect, e.g. the « I wanna buy a cool proggy new guitar, not sure I’d go with headless or not, I just want a new axe » buyers.

The Strandberg fb group is indeed ridiculous. The best is when there’s a build mistake and people commenting try to justify it. I play and love my Strandbergs, but not to the point of ignoring reality.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> The Strandberg fb group is indeed ridiculous. The best is when there’s a build mistake and people commenting try to justify it. I play and love Strandbergs, but not to the point of ignoring reality.


Yup, that's the kind of shit I was referencing when I was talking about extreme mental gymnastics. I left the strandberg fb groups a while ago because of that kind of stuff, or the guys who were hyperbolic about their guitars being the greatest human invention since sliced bread (especially gearwhores that played along to keep resale value up).
I'm starting to see the same thing happening with Aristides but they actually deserve the hype imo.


----------



## vortex_infinium

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yup, that's the kind of shit I was referencing when I was talking about extreme mental gymnastics. I left the strandberg fb groups a while ago because of that kind of stuff, or the guys who were hyperbolic about their guitars being the greatest human invention since sliced bread (especially gearwhores that played along to keep resale value up).
> I'm starting to see the same thing happening with Aristides but they actually deserve the hype imo.



This. Ola too. No offense to the guy, he has some good ideas, is brilliant at marketing and as an avid cyclist myself, how do you not like the guy. But he says some shiet, if you know what I mean. TT Frets being my example. [Sorry no cited sources] He will say Strandberg is massively innovating and streamlining the TT process to make it more widely available yada yada yada. But then when you're $5000 USD all-in for a Indonesian production model he'll say something like it's a very complicated and involved manufacturing process required skilled individu- like come on dude...
I'm mostly in there to skim what's up just to say up to date... and maybe catch a S7 or Var for sale.

Funny you bring up Aristides I've recently been thinking the same thing. It's trending that way but there's so much less 'in your face "innovation"', and I mean that in a good way. I consider myself more traditional in the sense that I like woods (generally not musically) and like instruments to be made from wood but with the way the high end guitar market is going it's tough to not be into them. Every instrument is a true custom order; where as Strandberg can't even keep in a shop, production or otherwise.

Also speaking of Aristides, short story, last year a excellent condition 080s popped up 'locally'. For ~$1500 USD (2000 CAD). Priced that low because the dude lived out in the boonies and wasn't willing to ship. Just a little too far for my 2000s sub-compact hatchback to comfortably make, last time I marathon'd a one day road trip for a guitar I almost didn't make it back. Didn't even sell for almost 2 weeks. It was in their regular Gray that they use so it didn't stand out to me, plus I'd already picked up 3 other dark coloured 8 strings that year and just have too many 8s in general. I would have picked it up out of sheer interest if it was more convenient (like for that price if it didn't work out I know I could have 100% broke even with it). All my regrets.


----------



## Thringer09

That facebook group is ridiculous. 
It's just upsetting to see that they were working on developing some form of custom shop, a neck thru model, experimenting with the Varberg, a piezo system (something I was very excited about), the modular nut and whatever else, to now be focusing on... gaudy coloured hardware, cookie cutter models, marketing, branding and "community", while the prices have gone up and manufacturing has moved to Indonesia for the majority of the lineup.
I understand Ola wants to grow the company and have Strandbergs be everywhere but it seems to have been at the cost of craftsmanship and innovation, the reason these guitars caught on in the first place. The most exciting, different things we've seen in the past like 2-3 years were the basses and the Salen (and that's just a tele haha). Sadly, I've given up expecting new things from Strandberg.


----------



## Avedas

The Strandberg Facebook group is pure insanity.

I've been a bit bored with them since I got mine, actually. I love that guitar but I don't care for the Classic, Standard, Salen etc. This year and last year NAMM were super boring. However, year is Tokyo Instrument Fair year which means more insane J Bodens so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> The Strandberg Facebook group is pure insanity.
> 
> I've been a bit bored with them since I got mine, actually. I love that guitar but I don't care for the Classic, Standard, Salen etc. This year and last year NAMM were super boring. However, year is Tokyo Instrument Fair year which means more insane J Bodens so I'm looking forward to that.



Are you talking about the one in autumn?


----------



## MisterCirKus

I wanted to know if the tuning system of a strandberg allow to go drop tuning easily or not ?
For exemple if I have to change live between 2 songs.


----------



## vortex_infinium

MisterCirKus said:


> I wanted to know if the tuning system of a strandberg allow to go drop tuning easily or not ?
> For exemple if I have to change live between 2 songs.



Without the updated washers, i'm going to say no. You'll never get the accuracy you need and you'll get a repetitive strain injury from how much force you need to apply to a small metal cylinder to get it to move.

With the updated washers, it'll be inconvenient IMO. Tuning down a single string is probably fine.

And no problem if you can keep a small T wrench on your persons. Shaft needs to clear the body behind the tuners. You're basically walking around with a tuning peg in your pocket at that point.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

MisterCirKus said:


> I wanted to know if the tuning system of a strandberg allow to go drop tuning easily or not ?
> For exemple if I have to change live between 2 songs.



I’ve owned a Metal7, Prog7 and a Singularity7. For all of them, changing tuning of the lower string (e.g standard B to drop A) or 6th string (standard E to drop D) was easy. Obviously the Prog7 has a trem, so it’s more finicky.

Can't speak for other models. It’s up to your level of confidence on their QC and in that my sample is representative or not of most of their builds. Test one if you can.


----------



## diagrammatiks

vortex_infinium said:


> Without the updated washers, i'm going to say no. You'll never get the accuracy you need and you'll get a repetitive strain injury from how much force you need to apply to a small metal cylinder to get it to move.
> 
> With the updated washers, it'll be inconvenient IMO. Tuning down a single string is probably fine.
> 
> And no problem if you can keep a small T wrench on your persons. Shaft needs to clear the body behind the tuners. You're basically walking around with a tuning peg in your pocket at that point.



you just need to buy a stack of teflon washers.

I bought like 200 of them.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> Are you talking about the one in autumn?


Yeah. Think I might actually brave the crowds and check it out.


----------



## georg_f

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I hope they make the new Singularity with straight frets.
> 
> Is TT suitable for drop tunings? In the thread, some say yes, others say no.
> 
> Im not compelled to buy a TT guitar, especially if the advantages are marginal and the price increase is significant. I hope Strandberg explains the added value, pros and cons.



The True Temperament company says "yes":
https://www.truetemperament.com/how-to-tune/
(it's in the "can I tune down" paragraph)



HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Yeah, I’m no way shape or form can I justify paying 4K for a guitar to the missus, specially is a lot of that cost comes from fret a system I don’t really need.
> 
> I dunno if or how Tosin’s new WMI produced cheaper models will eat Strandberg’s market.



They'll surely share the same market to a certain extend. I'm especially interested in that new bolt on Abasi that they showed.
But I guess there weren't any prices yet anywhere, right?


----------



## works0fheart

I could care less about the true temperament stuff, but those 2 neck-thru fusions look pretty nice. 


Speaking of which, anyone know anything about Suhr pickups? Didn't realize they made pickups until now.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

works0fheart said:


> anyone know anything about Suhr pickups? Didn't realize they made pickups until now.



Don’t know much about them except Plini uses them.


----------



## Wiz

How do you all do deeper bends on a 10 gauge setup on a Strandberg? Ironically I can't go too far into a bend because the guitar is pretty light and gets pulled upwards violently enough to actually catch up to the bend. If sitting, I have to hold it down with my chest a little bit to prevent it hiking up as I'm wobbling.

I think it might be just something I need to get used to, coming from heavier axes with a headstock. But if anybody's got pro tips.


----------



## narad

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Don’t know much about them except Plini uses them.



Jeez guys, yes, Suhr has been making pickups for potentially longer than Plini has been alive. They're great -- love my Thornbucker in my go-to guitar.


----------



## Avedas

works0fheart said:


> Speaking of which, anyone know anything about Suhr pickups? Didn't realize they made pickups until now.


Yeah they're good stuff. The SSH+/SSV combo that comes on Strandbergs is a classic and crazy versatile. I've always liked the stock pups in any Suhr guitar I pick up. Only downside is probably the lack of 7 string selections.


Wiz said:


> How do you all do deeper bends on a 10 gauge setup on a Strandberg? Ironically I can't go too far into a bend because the guitar is pretty light and gets pulled upwards violently enough to actually catch up to the bend. If sitting, I have to hold it down with my chest a little bit to prevent it hiking up as I'm wobbling.
> 
> I think it might be just something I need to get used to, coming from heavier axes with a headstock. But if anybody's got pro tips.


Thumb over the top for big bends, which I normally do anyway.


----------



## StevenC

Wiz said:


> How do you all do deeper bends on a 10 gauge setup on a Strandberg? Ironically I can't go too far into a bend because the guitar is pretty light and gets pulled upwards violently enough to actually catch up to the bend. If sitting, I have to hold it down with my chest a little bit to prevent it hiking up as I'm wobbling.
> 
> I think it might be just something I need to get used to, coming from heavier axes with a headstock. But if anybody's got pro tips.


Bend with, like, your fingers not your whole body.


----------



## MisterCirKus




----------



## TheShreddinHand

Has there been any more info on these singularitys (price, release, etc)? Interesting Per went to multi scale vs straight scale on the 7.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Isn’t the listed multi-scale spec relative to true temp? I have seen no announcement of straight fretted Singularities.



narad said:


> Jeez guys, yes, Suhr has been making pickups for potentially longer than Plini has been alive. They're great -- love my Thornbucker in my go-to guitar.



I have never pretended to know much about anything


----------



## BigViolin

How much extra is the "play like Per" feature?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> How much extra is the "play like Per" feature?


12 toddler hearts tossed into a volcano should do it


----------



## c7spheres

Wiz said:


> How do you all do deeper bends on a 10 gauge setup on a Strandberg? Ironically I can't go too far into a bend because the guitar is pretty light and gets pulled upwards violently enough to actually catch up to the bend. If sitting, I have to hold it down with my chest a little bit to prevent it hiking up as I'm wobbling.
> 
> I think it might be just something I need to get used to, coming from heavier axes with a headstock. But if anybody's got pro tips.


 I never had a Strandberg but when I had my Parker Fly getting use to the weight was a small learning curve. For bends you can make sure your rotating your wrist more and less pushing with your fingers to bend. For big bends with lots of tension you can wrap thumb over top of neck, put a finger or two inline behind the finger doing the bend and rotate wrist almost like opening door. This way you may not even have to push with finger hard at all.


----------



## ixlramp

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Is TT suitable for drop tunings? In the thread, some say yes, others say no.


Depends what you mean by 'drop tunings'.
TT forces you to remain in relative standard guitar tuning F#BEADGBE, by that i mean, you can transpose standard tuning up or down but not change the intervals between the strings.
So a 'drop tuning' with a fifth on the bottom is not possible.

As for how far you can drop standard tuning down ... the amount you can increase the gauges is limited. The current TT site FAQ lies about this and is debunked by their old site which can be viewed at the archive. See the last section of this post https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ating-with-cor-tek.339876/page-3#post-5091069

Their old site states, at https://web.archive.org/web/20140415135226/http://www.truetemperament.com/site/index.php?go=4&sgo=0
"Do I need to use a particular string gauge?

Our concert pitch electric guitar necks are optimised for standard plain 3rd roundwound string sets from 0.009" - 0.046" & 0.010" - 0.046", to 0,011" - 0,050". We have found that normal intonation at the octave is enough to handle this range of gauges.
Using a wound 3rd is not an option if you have a True Temperament neck designed for a plain 3rd string."

Note that TF1, the only system they offer now, is designed for a plain 3rd.
So you could not go heavier than a set of .011-.050s.
This is one of the disadvantages of TT, that it is designed around a particular tuning and a narrow range of gauges.


HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Im not compelled to buy a TT guitar, especially if the advantages are marginal and the price increase is significant. I hope Strandberg explains the added value, pros and cons.


Even if they do, their marketing of TT is repeating the deceptive marketing that TT uses.
See this thread and the linked threads for details https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/true-temperament-collaborating-with-cor-tek.339876/


----------



## david_pri

Do you know if it is possible to purchase a boden J series from europe? Thanks.


----------



## Avedas

david_pri said:


> Do you know if it is possible to purchase a boden J series from europe? Thanks.


I believe Miyaji does international shipping. Most of the big distributors do. Might have to email them though.


----------



## david_pri

Thank you!!


----------



## Wiz

How do you all sit in classical position with a cable plugged in? Straight cable is a no go, but with a right angle cable it's a little more doable, even though it still gets in a way, to some extent. Is there a special, stubbier jack cable that I could use to get it out of the way when in classical?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I always play in classical position with a straight cable and never had a problem. The crease on the body sits on my right leg and the cable goes under my leg. I guess it may be physiology and guitar angle dependent.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Here’s the info on the Singularity (Music Zoo tracked this down for me):


The 2020 Singularity models are offered with 7 or 8 strings and these are only being made with TT frets.

The 7-string model has the sand blast red finish, and it's $3695. The 8-string is sand blast blue, coming in at $3795. The lead time for these is approx 120-150 days. 

Unfortunately the J Custom that was at the show is not for sale. They said it was only for display purposes.


----------



## vortex_infinium

TheShreddinHand said:


> The 2020 Singularity models are offered with 7 or 8 strings and these are only being made with TT frets.
> 
> The 7-string model has the sand blast red finish, and it's $3695. The 8-string is sand blast blue, coming in at $3795. The lead time for these is approx 120-150 days.



Thanks for getting some concrete numbers. Not surprised, I think we all knew how they were gonna be priced based on what was seen on offer at NAMM compared to what they have for sale right now. I just can't jive with that finish, Kiesel bevels and Legator both ruined that type of finish for me I have a literal mental block.

What I am really disappointed is the old new signature never seeing the light of day. 2018 NAMM? The multi scale deep blue clear pickguard Singularity. Charge me that price with no SS-TT frets or nothing I'll take the plunge. Take my money. Okay not really. But I really wanted that model to come out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Has anybody picked up one of these burl top ones?

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...ic-guitar/l58863000002000?rNtt=Prog 7&index=1

I’m thinking musiciansfriend has the specs wrong (says EGS 4 bridge, that can’t be right can it?)


----------



## Wiz

Damn, and here I thought Sweetwater carried all of their models, I didn't even realize the burl top was an option. Or that the purple was a thing!

Is there a noticeable difference between original and metal? Not really sure, but it looks like both have about the same active Fishmans?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wiz said:


> Damn, and here I thought Sweetwater carried all of their models, I didn't even realize the burl top was an option. Or that the purple was a thing!
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between original and metal? Not really sure, but it looks like both have about the same active Fishmans?



Metal:
-Slanted pickups
-Solid finishes 
-Ebony board
-Basswood body

Original:
-Slanted or straight pickups depending the bridge
-Trans finishes 
-Maple board 
-Ash body

The necks are the same, and like you said, same pickups. They're certainly not worlds apart.


----------



## Wiz

MaxOfMetal said:


> The necks are the same, and like you said, same pickups. They're certainly not worlds apart



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, they really did a complete overhaul on the Singularity. Those went from the cheapest strandy to way up there. Looks like I won’t be buying one after all. I’d love to try the TT on an 8, but not enough to drop that kind of money on one, given all I’ve read about how subtle the sound difference is (and the fact that I already have a Boden 8). 


Can someone please tell Biden to stop trying to influence me via autocorrect? I play a Boden, and I ain’t voting for you, Joe. Let me type Boden, and leave it as is, PLEASE.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Wow, they really did a complete overhaul on the Singularity. Those went from the cheapest strandy to way up there. Looks like I won’t be buying one after all. I’d love to try the TT on an 8, but not enough to drop that kind of money on one, given all I’ve read about how subtle the sound difference is (and the fact that I already have a Boden 8).
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell Biden to stop trying to influence me via autocorrect? I play a Boden, and I ain’t voting for you, Joe. Let me type Boden, and leave it as is, PLEASE.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they've consolidated manufacturing so the Singularity is now MII like the rest of the Boden lineup.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Hollowway said:


> Wow, they really did a complete overhaul on the Singularity. Those went from the cheapest strandy to way up there. Looks like I won’t be buying one after all. I’d love to try the TT on an 8, but not enough to drop that kind of money on one, given all I’ve read about how subtle the sound difference is (and the fact that I already have a Boden 8).
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell Biden to stop trying to influence me via autocorrect? I play a Boden, and I ain’t voting for you, Joe. Let me type Boden, and leave it as is, PLEASE.



Have prices been announced? I’ve seen multiple people asking them if they’ll do a straight fret version and until now Strandberg haven’t answered.


----------



## BigViolin

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Have prices been announced? I’ve seen multiple people asking them if they’ll do a straight fret version and until now Strandberg haven’t answered.


Post below yours on prior page.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Oh, I had missed that, thanks.

If that info is correct, then that’s a hard pass for me. With taxes and the Canadian dollar conversion it gets to 5500$, excluding shipping and customs fees. All that for a marginal gain in intonation I don’t quite understand. Why not make a straight fret option that’s in the 2k$ range?

That’s a huge gamble on their part that customers will actually buy this guitar. I don’t know if such a hard push for TT is a good idea. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## vortex_infinium

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Oh, I had missed that, thanks.
> 
> If that info is correct, then that’s a hard pass for me. With taxes and the Canadian dollar conversion it gets to 5500$, excluding shipping and customs fees. All that for a marginal gain in intonation I don’t quite understand. Why not make a straight fret option that’s in the 2k$ range?
> 
> That’s a huge gamble on their part that customers will actually buy this guitar. I don’t know if such a hard push for TT is a good idea. Time will tell I guess.



You have a dealer in QC so there shouldn't be any customs fees, or shipping fees either. But I'm definitely not saying that that price is anything but unreasonable.

Strandberg marketing is extremely on point, they know their audience; based on how people are already selling their used neck-thrus and anniversary edition models.

Also did not know the latter was limited to 5 models each.


----------



## narad

vortex_infinium said:


> Strandberg marketing is extremely on point, they know their audience; based on how people are already selling their used neck-thrus and anniversary edition models.



Not sure that's an indication of what you're claiming it is.


----------



## vortex_infinium

narad said:


> Not sure that's an indication of what you're claiming it is.



Hahaha. What I meant was they'll do what they do and charge what they want, and people will still impulsively buy (and try to justify) what they're paying for.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

vortex_infinium said:


> You have a dealer in QC so there shouldn't be any customs fees, or shipping fees either. But I'm definitely not saying that that price is anything but unreasonable.
> 
> Strandberg marketing is extremely on point, they know their audience; based on how people are already selling their used neck-thrus and anniversary edition models.
> 
> Also did not know the latter was limited to 5 models each.



Good point but I think customs and shipping fees will be amortized in the price, as they have been before. Even if they weren’t, it would still be a 5.5 k$ guitar in Canada.

I have three Strandbergs and I have yet to comprehend their TT sales pitch. Similar for all Strandberg owners I know. Maybe my sample isn’t representative, but I wouldnt say their marketing is on point when it comes to pushing TT.

Besides the Endureneck, afaik it’s the first time they do a total push on the market. Neckthru were already a common request, but I haven’t seen as many people foaming at the mouth requesting TT. Hell, when I bought my straight fretted singularity, the seller told me he had sold many of that model but had yet to sell a single TT Singularity, and that was in 2019, 3-4 years after the singularity model came out. Moreover, people might impulsively buy a 2-3 k$ guitar, but a 5.5 k$, I’m not sure.

I wish them the best and I love my Strandbergs. All I’m saying is that it might be a risky move on their part. It’s all speculation. I’m sure they know what they’re doing. We’ll see what happens, I might buy one haha


----------



## koitsu

Does anyone here actually own one of the new Metal or Fusion neck-throughs?
Couldn't care less about TT, personally, but eyeballing the bolt-ons vs neck-throughs, I really get the impression my baby hands will thank me if I manage to restrain myself until some used or refurb 7-string neck-throughs hit the market.

I was within a hair's breadth of buying my first Strandberg (2018 Original 7) when I came across the neck-through announcement on their youtube. Not sure how much longer I can hold in this massive GAS, but with the amount of money in question, I find my patience much greater than usual. (For anyone who doesn't bat an eyelash at 2-3k, please note that the most I've spent on a guitar in 30 years of playing is $1500.)

But really, really, really curious what anyone who has owned both the new Metal/Fusion 6 and an Indo bolt-on has to say.


----------



## diagrammatiks

koitsu said:


> Does anyone here actually own one of the new Metal or Fusion neck-throughs?
> Couldn't care less about TT, personally, but eyeballing the bolt-ons vs neck-throughs, I really get the impression my baby hands will thank me if I manage to restrain myself until some used or refurb 7-string neck-throughs hit the market.
> 
> I was within a hair's breadth of buying my first Strandberg (2018 Original 7) when I came across the neck-through announcement on their youtube. Not sure how much longer I can hold in this massive GAS, but with the amount of money in question, I find my patience much greater than usual. (For anyone who doesn't bat an eyelash at 2-3k, please note that the most I've spent on a guitar in 30 years of playing is $1500.)
> 
> But really, really, really curious what anyone who has owned both the new Metal/Fusion 6 and an Indo bolt-on has to say.



probably not a good representation but most of the owners post in the facebook group. But you aren't really going to get much impartial reviews. They will all tell you it is super great!

Everyone here is going to tell you that it's over priced.

At the end of the day you just gotta ask yourself what draws you to a Strandberg in the first place. If you have to have the enduraneck then the Strandberg is best.

If you just want a neck through headless then kiesel can be cheaper. Skervesen and aviator can do it for only a bit more


----------



## koitsu

Hah, I know what you mean and I'm aware of the biases. Still, the fb group is probably not going to be that much better than asking the marketing department what they think about their guitars. And yeah, definitely exploring alternatives, again because of the price. I figure at some point, either Kiesel will finally release an attractive headless or I'll snag a Strandberg at a good price. Or I'll just make my own.


----------



## Richter

koitsu said:


> Does anyone here actually own one of the new Metal or Fusion neck-throughs?
> Couldn't care less about TT, personally, but eyeballing the bolt-ons vs neck-throughs, I really get the impression my baby hands will thank me if I manage to restrain myself until some used or refurb 7-string neck-throughs hit the market.
> 
> I was within a hair's breadth of buying my first Strandberg (2018 Original 7) when I came across the neck-through announcement on their youtube. Not sure how much longer I can hold in this massive GAS, but with the amount of money in question, I find my patience much greater than usual. (For anyone who doesn't bat an eyelash at 2-3k, please note that the most I've spent on a guitar in 30 years of playing is $1500.)
> 
> But really, really, really curious what anyone who has owned both the new Metal/Fusion 6 and an Indo bolt-on has to say.


I have a WMI Plini and a Cort Fusion NT. I'm happy with both. The NT sounds deeper and more focused on the low mids, and the bolt on is snappier, no big surprise here. Amazing fret access on the NT. No finish imperfection on both whatsoever but I may got lucky.


----------



## Ralyks

So I just ordered a trans orange Fusion Neck Thru...
This brings my Strandberg family to 4, although I think I may sell my Boden Standard and put it towards a purple Metal neck thru.


----------



## Avedas

Boden J custom models are hilarious.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Boden J custom models are hilarious.


----------



## jco5055

maybe dumb question, but where does one go to see new Boden J models? Or is there no new production at all, so any "new" model has just not been owned but was made a few years ago?


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> maybe dumb question, but where does one go to see new Boden J models? Or is there no new production at all, so any "new" model has just not been owned but was made a few years ago?



They are all Japanese dealer exclusives. So either Japan or a Japanese retailer website. There's new production. In fact I think the Japanese factory is actually faster then indo given how out of stock all the American retailers are.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Ebay and reverb.


----------



## Avedas

There's usually 2-3 new ones per week. They show up on digimart.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Alright guys, I'm really wanting to buy a Strandberg, since they've always looked like good quality and very ergonomic. What could you people tell me about fretwork and overall quality? I'm looking into the Korean WMI version right now. I see very mixed reviews online. Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Alright guys, I'm really wanting to buy a Strandberg, since they've always looked like good quality and very ergonomic. What could you people tell me about fretwork and overall quality? I'm looking into the Korean WMI version right now. I see very mixed reviews online. Thanks!



They're not bad, they're just not as good as the price would suggest. You're definitely paying for the exclusivity of the design and hardware. 

Fretwork is okay. Not out of this world, but on par with similar MIK instruments in the $1k range. 

Electronics are solid, and hardware is decent in quality. 

I've been seeking import-bergs for awhile, as I want a Strandberg, but I'm not ready to go for a J series...yet. 

I say grab one and see for yourself. Unless you've strictly been playing high end stuff you probably won't have a problem with what you get. Probably.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're not bad, they're just not as good as the price would suggest. You're definitely paying for the exclusivity of the design and hardware.
> 
> Fretwork is okay. Not out of this world, but on par with similar MIK instruments in the $1k range.
> 
> Electronics are solid, and hardware is decent in quality.
> 
> I've been seeking import-bergs for awhile, as I want a Strandberg, but I'm not ready to go for a J series...yet.
> 
> I say grab one and see for yourself. Unless you've strictly been playing high end stuff you probably won't have a problem with what you get. Probably.


Thanks for the honest answer man! I kinda already thought I would pay quite a premium for the design and gimmick, because honestly they CAN ask the price. I'm used to guitars from all corners of Asia, China to Japan, so I suppose these might be fine then.


----------



## Jake

To be fair the fretwork on mine when I had it was on par with my high end guitars. Definitely was better than the other stuff out of WMI I've played. But I'm sure there have been some less than stellar examples too. I like mine but in the end I couldn't deal with the garbage lace pickups and didn't want to go through the hassle of changing them so I moved on from it. But I'd definitely buy another some day. The Plni model comes to mind as one I'd like.


----------



## Avedas

Fretwork on mine is great. Not as nice as my j.custom but that's a bit too high of a bar to expect. I haven't gotten along with any of the Indo Strandbergs but I honestly couldn't tell you why. Didn't have the mojo for me, especially compared to the J models (which I've been GASing for for years now).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

My biggest gripe is probably small fit and finish issues. On an import it's whatever, but for $2500+ these are very minor things to correct at the source. It just makes the builds seem somewhat haphazard. Factory setups have been atrocious as well. If these were flawless they'd be a bargain at any price. 

I hate pushing the value aspect, as I'm usually the first to say "buy whatever, be happy", but it's something to consider.


----------



## BigViolin

I ended up with a used standard. Very happy with it and quality was fully on par with the Alex Machacek sig that I tried.


----------



## bassisace

Any news on the models from NAMM (Singularity, etc.) and the new pickups? They announced a bunch of stuff, then I didn't hear a peep in terms of dates.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Had the same question. I’ve seen no news. 

For 6 strings, how do the necks of Boden originals compare to those of recent production models (metal, prog, fusion, standard, etc.)?


----------



## aleclee

bassisace said:


> Any news on the models from NAMM (Singularity, etc.) and the new pickups? They announced a bunch of stuff, then I didn't hear a peep in terms of dates.


COVID shutdowns affected Strandberg just like every other manufacturing organization. It was mid-year 2019 before last year's NAMM goodies started getting into people's hands. I'd expect a few extra months this year.


----------



## jco5055

Got to try the Alex Machacek sig today. My thoughts overall is it's a good guitar, great even, just not a "omg I need it Strandberg is IT" the way the fanboys hype it up.

I think I prefer larger radii on guitars, as I also tried a PRS semi-hollow Custom 24 and although I overall liked that guitar more, bending was a lot harder than on the Strandberg, which I believe is a 10 vs 20...so doesn't need to be 20 but definitely not a fan of 10.

The endurneck for me was also a "meh", like I literally was completely lukewarm with how it felt...like if every guitar ever had an Endurneck I wouldn't care but also wouldn't care if they ceased to exist haha. I do have big hands so no idea if that means I somehow don't get the benefits as much especially for big stretches etc.

Also I feel like the bolt on heel is too high up, or maybe I got too used to my Aristides with virtually no heel at all as when i tried bending at like the 22-24th frets I had my thumb off the neck and on the heel...I could also do it while on the neck but it didn't feel as natural to me.

Overall everything else was good, definitely seems like my guitar center did not get a lemon/I think I'd have complete confidence in an Indo guitar if I bought that guitar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Does anybody know if Custom shop models and/or J Bodens have the thicker neck profile of similar to the OS line or the thinner neck of the newer models, such as the Standard?


----------



## Avedas

ThePIGI King said:


> Does anybody know if Custom shop models and/or J Bodens have the thicker neck profile of similar to the OS line or the thinner neck of the newer models, such as the Standard?


J Bodens have the thicker neck. Dunno about custom shop.


----------



## aleclee

Avedas said:


> J Bodens have the thicker neck. Dunno about custom shop.


My USA Select has the same neck profile as my OS and Classic.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

jco5055 said:


> Got to try the Alex Machacek sig today. My thoughts overall is it's a good guitar, great even, just not a "omg I need it Strandberg is IT" the way the fanboys hype it up.
> 
> I think I prefer larger radii on guitars, as I also tried a PRS semi-hollow Custom 24 and although I overall liked that guitar more, bending was a lot harder than on the Strandberg, which I believe is a 10 vs 20...so doesn't need to be 20 but definitely not a fan of 10.
> 
> The endurneck for me was also a "meh", like I literally was completely lukewarm with how it felt...like if every guitar ever had an Endurneck I wouldn't care but also wouldn't care if they ceased to exist haha. I do have big hands so no idea if that means I somehow don't get the benefits as much especially for big stretches etc.
> 
> Also I feel like the bolt on heel is too high up, or maybe I got too used to my Aristides with virtually no heel at all as when i tried bending at like the 22-24th frets I had my thumb off the neck and on the heel...I could also do it while on the neck but it didn't feel as natural to me.
> 
> Overall everything else was good, definitely seems like my guitar center did not get a lemon/I think I'd have complete confidence in an Indo guitar if I bought that guitar.



Detail: afaik all Strandbergs have 20’’ radius, including Machacek’s signature.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Indo Neckthrough strandbergs are coming that will be more expensive then an Aristides. What a world.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> Info Neckthrough strandbergs are coming that will be more expensive then an Aristides. What a world.


lmao


----------



## SpaceDock

After I think 6 years of owning it, my OS7 is still one of the best guitars I have ever had and I while I consider selling it, not sure I could. I bought a second Strandberg and it was not even close. The OS7 I have just resonates so much and the SS fret work is just great. I bounce through a lot f guitars but this one is still a winner. I guess if you get the right one, the design just shines.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

diagrammatiks said:


> Indo Neckthrough strandbergs are coming that will be more expensive then an Aristides. What a world.



Wait for the new Singularity, if I remember correctly it will be 5500+$.

I don’t understand why they don’t offer that round Endureneck as an option on all 7-8 models (as for the new Singularity). Also, why impose TT (and the associated price hike) and not make a straight fret version. Anyhow, I repeat myself from earlier posts...


----------



## georg_f

Am I imagining this or wasn't the Boden Standard 8 going for 1850€ earlier this year? This is now almost 400€ cheaper.
https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-standard-8-maple-flame-blue/


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

georg_f said:


> Am I imagining this or wasn't the Boden Standard 8 going for 1850€ earlier this year? This is now almost 400€ cheaper.
> https://strandbergguitars.com/eu/product/boden-standard-8-maple-flame-blue/


You're probaby on the US site, they show them on the website without taxes included. It says 1850 for me.


----------



## georg_f

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> You're probaby on the US site, they show them on the website without taxes included. It says 1850 for me.



oh, that must be it. I was an on the EU website, but apparently my IP is from elsewhere (I'm stationed on a ship, and the satellite internet IP keeps changing occasionally).
I was already getting my wallet ready.


----------



## diagrammatiks

man vat. i've been dealing with it too after moving to asia. China is like flat 30 percent on imports as well unless there is a special distribution deal.

hurts.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

FYI: Per Nilsson did a Q&A this morning in which Ola Strandberg revealed that they had production problems with the new Singularity models. Pandemic didn’t help. Ola didn’t mention any target date for selling this model.

Not planning to buy one but I thought I’d share the info.


----------



## jco5055

So who do you guys think comes closest to what Strandberg started out as, aka coming up with increased ergonomics etc with no compromise in build qualities and such? I could see Aristides like that but really they don't have neck/body shapes and such that are much different than what's already out there...maybe Skervesen?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> So who do you guys think comes closest to what Strandberg started out as, aka coming up with increased ergonomics etc with no compromise in build qualities and such? I could see Aristides like that but really they don't have neck/body shapes and such that are much different than what's already out there...maybe Skervesen?



Probably the guy who he's ripped off since just about day one: Rick Toone. 

Micheal Spalt does some really cool stuff too.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably the guy who he's ripped off since just about day one: Rick Toone.
> 
> Micheal Spalt does some really cool stuff too.



I guess I should have said "but the average build doesn't cost like $15k" lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I guess I should have said "but the average build doesn't cost like $15k" lol



You're not going to find the cutting-edge without compromise for $3k. 

If all you're looking for is a good headless, pretty much everyone has one now, and I can pretty much guarantee they'll be better than most non-special Strandberg.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not going to find the cutting-edge without compromise for $3k.
> 
> If all you're looking for is a good headless, pretty much everyone has one now, and I can pretty much guarantee they'll be better than most non-special Strandberg.



Haha surely it can maaaybe be found for more like $5k? 6 max haha? I'm just window/GAS shopping regardless but for the Toone prices I can't even pretend like I could ever afford it lol


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> Haha surely it can maaaybe be found for more like $5k? 6 max haha? I'm just window/GAS shopping regardless but for the Toone prices I can't even pretend like I could ever afford it lol


You could probably get a Spalt Apex for that.


----------



## ikarus

Does anybody know what the scale lenght on the washburn made 7s is? Were these made with several scale lenght options or are they all the same?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ikarus said:


> Does anybody know what the scale lenght on the washburn made 7s is? Were these made with several scale lenght options or are they all the same?



I'm pretty sure those were 25" to 25.75".


----------



## ikarus

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure those were 25" to 25.75".



Ok thanks, Max...


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Anyone watch all of those strandcon videos and hear anything about the new singularity models availability? I did see the true temperament blue 7 is now out in the wild.


----------



## jco5055

TheShreddinHand said:


> Anyone watch all of those strandcon videos and hear anything about the new singularity models availability? I did see the true temperament blue 7 is now out in the wild.



it really seems like the pandemic fucked them over, considering they already had a less than perfect track record before the pandemic. So seems like it's just a permanent TBA


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

New Plini neckthru and Singularity are up for sale on Strandberg website.

Singularity only comes with True Temp (no straight fret version). Price for the 7 is roughly that of a Suhr Modern or EBMM JP ($3,695.00).


----------



## Avedas

Plini model looks nice, but that's quite some cash for a veneer and neck thru.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Maybe I’m just not educated on guitar manufacturing, but it also seems a steep price for guitars made in Indonesia, one of them having a fret system that might make fret maintenance or replacement a nightmare.

Pushing true temp, which increases the sales price, seems like a risky move. Then again, Strandberg know what they’re doing (and their customer base).

Not hating, just my 1st thoughts. Maybe I’m completely wrong.


----------



## diagrammatiks

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Maybe I’m just not educated on guitar manufacturing, but it also seems a steep price for guitars made in Indonesia, one of them having a fret system that might make fret maintenance or replacement a nightmare.
> 
> Pushing true temp, which increases the sales price, seems like a risky move. Then again, Strandberg know what they’re doing (and their customer base).
> 
> Not hating, just my 1st thoughts. Maybe I’m completely wrong.



they'll sell all 10 they make.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

diagrammatiks said:


> they'll sell all 10 they make.



Hahah! Ola was talking about having a production line for the new Singularities. If I understood correctly, he said the difficulty in having TT frets made on that line was a source of delay (beside Covid I guess). I think they may have made more than 10 

Anyhow, I’ll go try one at a local store out of curiosity.


----------



## pawel

So I have recently picked up a used '18 Indonesian Classic 7 to see if I like the headless/multiscale/endurneck thing (I do). I am not sold on the stock pickups though (need more aggression/cut). Does anyone have a suggestion if I say, like an Evo 7 in an RG 7620? Most discussions online seem to be about chambered bodens - I am not sure how the combination of solid alder, maple and headless affects things.


----------



## thomas.reuter

https://www.instagram.com/p/CNNNY1zqy5I/

Boden DR. Anyone have any clue what makes this one different?


----------



## Avedas

thomas.reuter said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNNNY1zqy5I/
> 
> Boden DR. Anyone have any clue what makes this one different?


They changed the neck joint shape?

Let's see if they're brave enough to crack $3000 on this one.


----------



## Hollowway

The DR stands for “Direct Replica.” Ola got sick of Aliexpress copying his guitars, so he made a copy of the Biden himself. It’s exactly the same as the older Biden, except it’s more expensive.


----------



## vortex_infinium

that salen jazz tho...

https://www.instagram.com/p/CNLWsLXgZcx/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Beautiful guitars that won't be worth buying. Such a shame.


----------



## Hollowway

It’s been enough years - gimme a Varberg 8!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> They changed the neck joint shape?
> 
> Let's see if they're brave enough to crack $3000 on this one.



the neck through are already 3500


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> the neck through are already 3500


I saw one in a shop a couple weeks ago and it was ~$700 more than the bolt on version of the exact same model sitting right next to it. Who the hell upcharges $700 for neckthrough lmao


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Beautiful guitars that won't be worth buying. Such a shame.



I really dig the look. Would have been cool if they had offered a P90 route model which would have also helped differentiate it from the other models. But yea, it's going to probably be 3/5ths+ of the way to the price of a Collings I-30.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> I saw one in a shop a couple weeks ago and it was ~$700 more than the bolt on version of the exact same model sitting right next to it. Who the hell upcharges $700 for neckthrough lmao



well most custom builders charge around that much if they can do the same body in different neck constructions. 

but ya I don’t know why Cort needs to charge 700 dollars more.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

Possible interpretation of the Boden DR name: They have an artist on their roster by the name of Dylan Reavey.

https://strandbergguitars.com/artists/dylan-reavey/

Be a real shame if they are making yet another unjustifiably expensive model. And I'm saying this as a guy who really likes the design and is probably buying a Standard in a few weeks.


----------



## Avedas

The Salen definitely looks better as a Jazz guitar than it does as a tele.


----------



## StevenC

diagrammatiks said:


> well most custom builders charge around that much if they can do the same body in different neck constructions.
> 
> but ya I don’t know why Cort needs to charge 700 dollars more.


The neck through up charge on my made to measure Strandberg was significantly less than that.


----------



## Masoo2

eclecto-acoustic said:


> Possible interpretation of the Boden DR name: They have an artist on their roster by the name of Dylan Reavey.
> 
> https://strandbergguitars.com/artists/dylan-reavey/
> 
> Be a real shame if they are making yet another unjustifiably expensive model. And I'm saying this as a guy who really likes the design and is probably buying a Standard in a few weeks.


As much as I wish it was a Dylan/Seda sig because he 100% deserves it, he's so unknown that I just don't see it happening


----------



## Hollowway

diagrammatiks said:


> well most custom builders charge around that much if they can do the same body in different neck constructions.
> 
> but ya I don’t know why Cort needs to charge 700 dollars more.



My guess isn't that Cort charges $700 more. I think Ola is probably charging the bulk of that. Much in the same way that the iphone X wasn't $300 more than the iphone 8. I think Ola believes this is a premium upgrade, and is charging more because the thinks the market will bear it.

EDIT: Or maybe that's what you meant in your post, and I just said the implied part out loud, lol.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

Anybody catch the release video?

Salen Jazz - semi-hollow, mahogany body/cap/neck with a rosewood fretboard and maple veneer, MFD Classic humbuckers, heel carve, removable pickguard.

Boden DR - chambered mahogany body/cap/neck, solid finish top (Titanium, I guess?), new knurled knobs with a flat spot, Richlite fretboard, MFD Standard humbuckers, heel carve, more dramatic forearm carve.


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

that jazz is tempting as hell god damn and at £1500 its tempting but still pricy as hell


----------



## Avedas

The Jazz is a lot less expensive than I expected. 

The DR Titanium doesn't actually have any titanium on it I guess. 3k for a slightly but not really souped up Boden Original. Costs more than a neckthrough lol


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## eclecto-acoustic

In fairness, that is a nice gig bag...


----------



## Thrashman

It's just their previous gigbag with less space to store things and a waterproof cover..


----------



## Thrashman

Also 3k for a souped up Boden Original? Aren't they MIK? I get the expense for the unique design but what the actual fuck that's beyond custom prices!


----------



## StevenC

Thrashman said:


> Also 3k for a souped up Boden Original? Aren't they MIK? I get the expense for the unique design but what the actual fuck that's beyond custom prices!


It's MIK and £2088.


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> It's MIK and £2088.



no they are all mii now.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

Thrashman said:


> It's just their previous gigbag with less space to store things and a waterproof cover..



I dig the sleeker look, and as a cyclist I appreciate the thought that went into things like the rain cover and the ability to wear it offset to one side.

I can't quite recall, but doesn't the outer pouch just move to the inside?


----------



## StevenC

To be fair, I asked for a rain cover in 2014 and the offset thing was designed into the original gig bag because of cycling. 


diagrammatiks said:


> no they are all mii now.


Damn, I actually meant to type that!


----------



## Thrashman

eclecto-acoustic said:


> I dig the sleeker look, and as a cyclist I appreciate the thought that went into things like the rain cover and the ability to wear it offset to one side.
> 
> I can't quite recall, but doesn't the outer pouch just move to the inside?


It's all just looking like a cheaper bag with better marketing to me no matter how you look at it if you've ever had a strandberg gigbag


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

Thrashman said:


> It's all just looking like a cheaper bag with better marketing to me no matter how you look at it if you've ever had a strandberg gigbag



As of today I have a new Strandberg with said gigbag in my house. I'm not making any qualitative assumptions here...I still like the sleek design and the inclusion of a rain cover.

I used to have a really nice Godin xtSA...now THAT thing came with a nice gig bag! But definitely not bike friendly or sleek


----------



## Rocklogic

I just picked up a new to me Salen Classic in butterscotch, and I am blown away by the build quality. The only indication that it is an MII is on the back of its “headstock” !

I have a Vader 7 and a Ran Crusher, both 7 stringers HL FF, and I reckon quality is up there if not better (probably a blasphemous statement). The only thing that I think is built better is my Thorn and Relish Mary among the other guitars that I own.

Lovin the neck, which really helps me with my broken, post surgery pinky even more so than the Kiesel. The stock Suhr pups are not too shabby either!

the only thing that I dislike is the knobs, but that is an easy fix with replacement burled knobs (on order)


----------



## gunshow86de

New NX series, updated neck joint, different "sustainable woods" and new hardware revision. Mostly I'm just excited about the Per demo vids. Richlite fretboards on the metal series is pretty cool. New knobs are nice too. 







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAU7wKygyaA


----------



## profwoot

good to see new versions finally, but yet another $100 increase, still using veneer tops, back to non-roasted maple, and still very limited colorways. I'd really like to have one for the ergonomics and the combination of multiscale+headless+trem, but the closer in price they get to Aristides (the only other option I'm aware of) the more they pale in comparison.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

I'm glad to see them make moves toward more sustainable materials, and have zero issue with veneers instead of full thickness figured tops. It's a sensible way to keep the bling but stretch it out so more guitars can be covered with a given piece of wood.

But for real, especially when most of the changes have to do with cutting waste and easier sourcing (which should in turn mean more consistent production volumes with fewer discarded pieces), the price increases are just nails in their coffin.

I'm so happy with my Standard, and there's not much I'd trade it for. But holy crap, it's hard not to feel like they're gonna drive themselves into the ground if they keep this up. I just hope they put their new knobs up for sale before that happens...


----------



## I play music

gunshow86de said:


> New NX series, updated neck joint, different "sustainable woods" and new hardware revision. Mostly I'm just excited about the Per demo vids. Richlite fretboards on the metal series is pretty cool. New knobs are nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAU7wKygyaA



What changed with the hardware?


----------



## makecamera

I play music said:


> What changed with the hardware?



Larger, self-locking hex saddles. One-piece string lock with "fingers" to hide / protect your fingers from cut string ends.


----------



## makecamera

I wonder if the new hardware can be retrofitted on older Bodens.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

makecamera said:


> I wonder if the new hardware can be retrofitted on older Bodens.



I've just asked this same question elsewhere. I'll post back if I hear anything substantive.


----------



## gunshow86de

I play music said:


> What changed with the hardware?



From the site:


> At .strandberg*, we are always looking for ways to improve the player’s all-around playing and ownership experience. The all-new EGS Rev 7 hardware looks just like the previous version but the “under-the-hood” updates are substantial in that they improve the hardware’s reliability, functionality, tonal character, and ease of maintenance while retaining backwards compatibility.
> 
> The new Rev 7 bridge features a self-locking mechanism that grips a new larger hex saddle. The bridge no longer has the M2 set screw on the side of the bridge that was tightened to keep the saddle from moving. Our provided tool or a 4mm socket key can now be used to adjust the action, making string changes and setups easier and quicker. The solid grip of the larger saddle by the bridge also allows for more vibrational energy of the strings to be transferred into the body, resulting in increased sustain and a bigger and punchier acoustic tone.










> From a distance, the new Rev 7 string lock looks the same as before but, upon closer inspection, you will quickly see that it is quite different. Instead of an individual lock for each string, the Rev 7 string lock is a one-piece assembly that works for all strings. This improves the robustness in the area behind the nut and will be much more reliable over the life of the guitar. The Rev 7 string lock also features extended “guides” behind each string lock area to keep the clipped string ends away from your fingertips. A small detail that you’ll appreciate every time you complete your string changes!





makecamera said:


> One-piece string lock with "fingers" to hide / protect your fingers from cut string ends.



This is actually a really nice feature. I've stabbed my fingers on the plain strings on my Strandberg an embarrassing number of times. I just never seem to learn.


----------



## trickae

What’s everyone thoughts on the new design finishes? Im happy with the upgraded bridge, nut and multi tool and the innovation is great. 

However I’m not happy with the wood choices. Don’t know if I’m sold on paying a premium for a veneer finish and the richlite fretboard. Kiln maple neck’s are still good but not as good as roasted maple. At this stage I’m more partial to older models. Though, I’m still keen to try out the nx models.


----------



## profwoot

Yeah a couple weeks ago on Reverb there was a J7 with one of the more chatoyant finishes I've seen that went for less than 3k. Not sure how you instead go for an Indonesian-made veneer model for almost the same price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

2k for indo was already asinine, but pushing up to 2.5k-3k is an absolute joke.


----------



## Siggevaio

trickae said:


> What’s everyone thoughts on the new design finishes? Im happy with the upgraded bridge, nut and multi tool and the innovation is great.
> 
> However I’m not happy with the wood choices. Don’t know if I’m sold on paying a premium for a veneer finish and the richlite fretboard. Kiln maple neck’s are still good but not as good as roasted maple. At this stage I’m more partial to older models. Though, I’m still keen to try out the nx models.


 I like the Green classic the most, and irony strikes once again since that one is the model with the fewest changes.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> 2k for indo was already asinine, but pushing up to 2.5k-3k is an absolute joke.


But the DESIGN man! ISNT THAT WORTH ANYTHING TO YOU? 

/sarcasm for the inevitable few people who think I think Ola's designs command the price tag...


----------



## trickae

profwoot said:


> Yeah a couple weeks ago on Reverb there was a J7 with one of the more chatoyant finishes I've seen that went for less than 3k. Not sure how you instead go for an Indonesian-made veneer model for almost the same price.


I’m holding out for a J8 myself. Though the finishes on the nx look beautiful m!!


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

CanserDYI said:


> But the DESIGN man! ISNT THAT WORTH ANYTHING TO YOU?
> 
> /sarcasm for the inevitable few people who think I think Ola's designs command the price tag...



*sigh*

If that design is what you're looking for, then there are no other options. It's really as simple as that.


----------



## CanserDYI

eclecto-acoustic said:


> *sigh*
> 
> If that design is what you're looking for, then there are no other options. It's really as simple as that.


I was making a joke that if theyre built right next to schecters, ltds, etc...youre paying for his design and his name, thats it. Not better craftsmanship, not higher quality woods or appointments, you're paying for a design and a logo.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> I was making a joke that if theyre built right next to schecters, ltds, etc...youre paying for his design and his name, thats it. Not better craftsmanship, not higher quality woods or appointments, you're paying for a design and a logo.


So when you're buying a Schecter over an LTD you're paying for their design and name, that's it?


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> So when you're buying a Schecter over an LTD you're paying for their design and name, that's it?


I mean, pretty much? I love all my schecters and LTD's, and can easily say they are built and look like they are built right next to each other. And they cost basically the same. Same woods, same hardware, etc. Why does strandberg charge 2-3x what schecter and LTD's charge when they're built right next to them, use the same materials, same person building them. You're paying for Ola strandbergs design and logo, not a better crafted, or even nicer looking (their tops are usually crap...) guitar. 

Spend your money on whatever you want, and I'm sure they make sick guitars. But I could buy two sick guitars made right next to it for the cost of one, and almost GUARANTEED to get a better QC'd guitar. My two cents.


----------



## kuma

Siggevaio said:


> I like the Green classic the most, and irony strikes once again since that one is the model with the fewest changes.



Not to mention the most egregious price increase, if the price Sweetwater has it listed for is correct. 

The contour and neck heel changes are long overdue, the hardware updates look good as well. I do like the new colors, though not so much that color choice is dependent on the number of strings. But switching to veneers and less expensive woods while raising the price on a product many felt was overpriced already? Interesting choice, and one that keeps my interest firmly on the competition despite the fact that I really like some of Ola's ideas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Glad to see Strandberg is joining us in 2013.


----------



## eclecto-acoustic

CanserDYI said:


> Spend your money on whatever you want, and I'm sure they make sick guitars. But I could buy two sick guitars made right next to it for the cost of one, and almost GUARANTEED to get a better QC'd guitar. My two cents.



Somehow this remains a hard point to get across, but here goes...

If what you want is a Strandberg, as in their design, their neck, etc, then buying a pair of LTDs or whatever isn't going to scratch the itch. If what you want is basically any guitar that provides good bang for buck overall in terms of build quality, then yes. But for someone who wants Strandberg features specifically, another guitar that doesn't have those features isn't a win, it's a waste.

That was the position I found myself in. I think they're overpriced, I think the QC reports are inexcusable, I think their NX line is a head scratcher and the price increase even more so. But I also wanted a guitar with Strandy features. What to do?

I connected with an in-country retailer with a good return policy, saw pictures of the actual guitar before buying it, and confirmed that it had a great top, and had been in the hands of the shop owner before mine. Those things led me to getting a GREAT guitar. Was it still overpriced? If your measure is fit and finish and quality of hardware/pickups, then yes. You could get this degree of product quality for less. But it's still very good, and most importantly, it has the features I actually want. Buying another brand negates the whole point for me, and I suspect for some others.


----------



## CanserDYI

eclecto-acoustic said:


> Somehow this remains a hard point to get across, but here goes...
> 
> If what you want is a Strandberg, as in their design, their neck, etc, then buying a pair of LTDs or whatever isn't going to scratch the itch. If what you want is basically any guitar that provides good bang for buck overall in terms of build quality, then yes. But for someone who wants Strandberg features specifically, another guitar that doesn't have those features isn't a win, it's a waste.
> 
> That was the position I found myself in. I think they're overpriced, I think the QC reports are inexcusable, I think their NX line is a head scratcher and the price increase even more so. But I also wanted a guitar with Strandy features. What to do?
> 
> I connected with an in-country retailer with a good return policy, saw pictures of the actual guitar before buying it, and confirmed that it had a great top, and had been in the hands of the shop owner before mine. Those things led me to getting a GREAT guitar. Was it still overpriced? If your measure is fit and finish and quality of hardware/pickups, then yes. You could get this degree of product quality for less. But it's still very good, and most importantly, it has the features I actually want. Buying another brand negates the whole point for me, and I suspect for some others.


I feel like we're having different conversations and actually both agree with each other. I'm not bashing the guitars. I completely understand overpaying for something that ticks all the boxes you need because it's the only option. 

My argument is that they moved productions to facilities in Indonesia and China, and passed very little of those savings on to the customer, and actually costing some customers some money from having to repair issues on their instruments because their QC has suffered, which wouldn't be the hugest deal if it was a budget brand, or anything near it.


----------



## Alberto7

The new features on the NX are almost all good. I don't mind the veneer, but what I do mind is the decision to go back to non-roasted necks. I understand it as a cost-saving measure, but I like the roasted neck on my AZ too much to go back on it.

I actually placed an order through a local retailer for an Original 8 just on Thursday. I was offered to be put on the list for the NX Original, but I declined the offer. For me, all the upgrades aren't worth going back to a non-roasted neck, and the price of the Original 8 is already outrageous enough.

The way I see Strandbergs, they're just the Apple of the guitar world. You know you're getting a good product (for the most part... which is why I ordered through a retailer when I can try them before committing to buy), but you also know that's not why you're getting it. You're getting it cause you want it, period. I read someone saying on the Abasi Concepts thread that Strandberg is a lifestyle brand... And I think they're completely right. Be it the shape, the endurneck, or the "company mission" (i.e. marketing). I think for most people, it's mostly in their heads. And that is perfectly fine by me. You can't get that specific product anywhere else, and Strandberg knows that, so they command a high price... which is why now I have a hole the size of the sun in my wallet  but hey, I'm ok with that... I'm working on it.


----------



## xzacx

CanserDYI said:


> But the DESIGN man! ISNT THAT WORTH ANYTHING TO YOU?
> 
> /sarcasm for the inevitable few people who think I think Ola's designs command the price tag...



If I don't like a design, then literally every other quality/spec/price consideration is irrelevant. I'm not buying any guitar ever that I don't like the design of. Once I've made it that far, then sure, all that other stuff comes into play. But I think the importance of design is being undersold with this joke.


----------



## CanserDYI

xzacx said:


> If I don't like a design, then literally every other quality/spec/price consideration is irrelevant. I'm not buying any guitar ever that I don't like the design of. Once I've made it that far, then sure, all that other stuff comes into play. But I think the importance of design is being undersold with this joke.


Ah I'm not even arguing this anymore I'm so bored of it. They're ridiculously overhyped instruments that cost an arm and a leg for something that should cost half the price. You're paying for snobbery, my two cents. I don't believe ANY production guitar built on a factory line with the basic guitar components, maple, swamp ash and mahogany is worth more because the design is different. Hell it's all CNCd anyways, not like some poor chap is sitting there painstakingly carving out Ola's designs. It's slapped together and shipped in a shipping container boat like every other model out there, Ola just gets to charge 2 times what the others charge because sWeDiSh DeSiGn....


----------



## SCJR

I'm bored of this as well. From both sides, defensive Strandberg owner (which I could be considered of being at one point) and over-zealous detractor. 

I don't care about the logo, the "mission statement", the fancy website, the trendy Instagram vibe, or that Plini plays one. I like the leg carve, the more subtle fan compared to other large-scale manufacturers, the trem, and the fact that it overall balances very well. I've heard ridiculous claims from every end of the spectrum. From claims that this is the definitive revolution in electric guitar design and the rest of the world just needs to catch up, all the way to someone claiming that every single guitar they make will produce wolf notes an inherent byproduct of the overall design.

At the moment the only company that offers what I'm looking for to my knowledge, and if there are more let met know, is Aristides with the H/07. I do really want to play and perhaps one day own one if I like it. But through a combination of not wanting a big collection of guitars and not wanting to blindly shell out for one unless I move on from my Strandberg in the spirit of keeping the collection tight, I'm going to hang around on the Strandberg. I've mentioned it before, 2017 Prog 7 that I bought used for $1800 shipped. I'm happy at that price. Especially these days. They're a complete miss at the brand new price and have always been, imo. I also have a higher opinion of the Korean made examples than the Indonesians that I have played and the one I used to own. Also if it isn't chambered, a la the Classic and Standard, I find it too heavy for what I think they're supposed to be. The difference feels significant to me.

That is why maybe I was underwhelmed with Ibanez's foray into a large-scale rollout of headless models. I was hoping for a company of that size to really put out a Strandberg killer but the Q series IMO is extremely pedestrian and at its specs and price point was obviously crafted with no intention of competing with Strandbergs directly. Maybe as a grab at people who don't want to pay Strandberg prices for sure but not a true 1:1 competitor as I see it. Happy for someone to shed light on that and change my mind.

I used to think the Endurneck was a must, but not anymore. I am grateful that it forced me into adapting to the classical thumb positioning and I now utilize that on any guitar I pick up. That has helped tremendously with the particular left hand/thumb issues I have that made me consider them in the first place. I like many my age fell into the John Mayer wrap-the-thumb-around thing trying to impress girls in high school when he was at the height of his fame. But I could move onto something else now as long as it's not a baseball bat.

Unfortunately I can't really think of another company with the resources or interest in giving them competition, at least that I'm aware of. And in a pure business sense I cannot blame Ola for taking advantage of that as long as he can. But I do not enjoy them as a company at all.


----------



## Avedas

I care a lot about the fancy website because it takes half a goddamn year to load all the assets. It's like everything wrong with modern web design hamfistedly shoved into one big trendy package.

I like my Strandberg. I'll probably never buy another one. And I have an H/07 on order, since I think Aristides has taken this idea to the next level where Strandberg has stagnated, so I think I'm set.


----------



## Richter

Every brand is a lifestyle brand nowadays. It's not the sixties anymore.


----------



## SCJR

Avedas said:


> I care a lot about the fancy website because it takes half a goddamn year to load all the assets. It's like everything wrong with modern web design hamfistedly shoved into one big trendy package.
> 
> I like my Strandberg. I'll probably never buy another one. And I have an H/07 on order, since I think Aristides has taken this idea to the next level where Strandberg has stagnated, so I think I'm set.




Hope to see a NGD for that one.


----------



## jco5055

Procuritas invests in Strandberg 

Now I know that a guitar company is a business, and stuff like investors and such is a part of the game, but I feel like only Strandberg would actually send out a newsletter just to detail this. I can't imagine back in the day Jackson ever announcing they are owned by Fender now etc. Doesn't help with the idea of Ola just being a businessman at this point.

In the Facebook group, besides the cringe of someone posting this and everyone being like "Congrats!", there is the sentiment of either A)hoping that this means improvement in models/production processes etc (LOL at that, I think every business ever has shown expansion has pretty much never been good) or B)"I hope the quality doesn't dip" aka I haven't been following the company for the last decade.


----------



## narad

Good for him, clearly the previous arrangement was stretching him far too thin to keep the brand on track to its original ambitions, and this should stop him from having to wear too many hats. Hopefully this means a return to innovation (and no, a new color does not qualify). I loved the original brand it's become really sad that there's honestly not a strandberg I would care to have even if it were given to me for free, apart from an occasional well-speced J-Boden. It'd be great to have something to be excited about again.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> Good for him, clearly the previous arrangement was stretching him far too thin to keep the brand on track to its original ambitions, and this should stop him from having to wear too many hats. Hopefully this means a return to innovation (and no, a new color does not qualify). I loved the original brand it's become really sad that there's honestly not a strandberg I would care to have even if it were given to me for free, apart from an occasional well-speced J-Boden. It'd be great to have something to be excited about again.



Yeah back in the day (like 2012-2014 or so for me) I was like "Strandberg are the greatest guitars ever" haha.


----------



## StevenC

Maybe this is the time they'll finally bring back the Varberg.


----------



## jco5055

StevenC said:


> Maybe this is the time they'll finally bring back the Varberg.



I'm hoping they have non-Indo models be somewhat regularly available, as opposed to the current J Boden "We don't talk about them, just look on reverb/ebay/digimart"


----------



## Avedas

jco5055 said:


> I'm hoping they have non-Indo models be somewhat regularly available, as opposed to the current J Boden "We don't talk about them, just look on reverb/ebay/digimart"


I wonder how that arrangement even happened in the first place. The whole J Boden production seems so disconnected from the rest of the company. I wonder what insane contract must still be lingering there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Avedas said:


> I wonder how that arrangement even happened in the first place. The whole J Boden production seems so disconnected from the rest of the company. I wonder what insane contract must still be lingering there.



Maybe it has something to do with marketing to the Japanese? 

I know Ibanez and ESP tend to cater especially to the home market. 

Is it like that over there? Are folks really into buying and supporting domestic?


----------



## Avedas

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe it has something to do with marketing to the Japanese?
> 
> I know Ibanez and ESP tend to cater especially to the home market.
> 
> Is it like that over there? Are folks really into buying and supporting domestic?


Yes and that's definitely part of it. I can't say I've really seen any marketing aside from the anime thing they did though. They don't otherwise have set models and finishes to promote like the main company does. They used to show off some custom builds at Gakki Fair but that got effectively cancelled last year. The Strandberg Japan Twitter account is also completely dead. In actual stores the Indo models are of course more common, likely due to supply.

Obviously they're still selling and making money, but it does feel like they just took a snapshot of Strandberg in 2015, went in their own direction, and haven't changed a thing since then.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Yes and that's definitely part of it. I can't say I've really seen any marketing aside from the anime thing they did though. They don't otherwise have set models and finishes to promote like the main company does. They used to show off some custom builds at Gakki Fair but that got effectively cancelled last year. The Strandberg Japan Twitter account is also completely dead. In actual stores the Indo models are of course more common, likely due to supply.
> 
> Obviously they're still selling and making money, but it does feel like they just took a snapshot of Strandberg in 2015, went in their own direction, and haven't changed a thing since then.



And sadly went with mismatchy binding on most of them.


----------



## IwantTacos

Avedas said:


> I wonder how that arrangement even happened in the first place. The whole J Boden production seems so disconnected from the rest of the company. I wonder what insane contract must still be lingering there.



Japan import taxes are structured in such a way that Korean bergs were as expensive as j’s.

but it’s also where 3k for a veneer top was first ok. So it’s not all roses over there


----------



## surge

Avedas said:


> I wonder how that arrangement even happened in the first place. The whole J Boden production seems so disconnected from the rest of the company. I wonder what insane contract must still be lingering there.


It’s supposed to be, catering only to the domestic Japanese market. There are many Japanese artists that use Strandbergs, there’s even an Anime character that plays a Strandberg (and a real human artist that performs live as that character), lol. Don’t think they want people exporting them to other countries. All made by Dyna afaik, doubt it’s any different than their other contracts. Also someone mentioned, the import taxes in Japan make selling the indo made models there not very feasible. Kind of a win / win, for Japanese folks. Protectionist economics FTW 
Now if only we in the States could do more of that…


----------



## narad

surge said:


> It’s supposed to be, catering only to the domestic Japanese market. There are many Japanese artists that use Strandbergs, there’s even an Anime character that plays a Strandberg (and a real human artist that performs live as that character), lol. Don’t think they want people exporting them to other countries. All made by Dyna afaik, doubt it’s any different than their other contracts. Also someone mentioned, the import taxes in Japan make selling the indo made models there not very feasible. Kind of a win / win, for Japanese folks. Protectionist economics FTW
> Now if only we in the States could do more of that…



But they do sell the Indo made models here for around 200,000Y, while the J bodens are typically priced around 500,000Y, roughly on par with Fender Custom Shop / Gibson Historic / Wood Library PRS / roughly 1/10th an annual household income, pre-tax. I'm not really sure what the intended market for them is, but the markup must be huge, since when they first put them out they definitely tested the waters with them being priced around 320,000Y before discovering what they could get away with.

The only good thing I can really say about them is that they are well made.


----------



## Trinity Prescott

Does anyone have the storyline on the j bodens? They’re not a thing anymore, right? Sorry I’m super late on Strandberg.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Trinity Prescott said:


> Does anyone have the storyline on the j bodens? They’re not a thing anymore, right? Sorry I’m super late on Strandberg.


they're still a thing/around, just have to order from a domestic Japanese dealer.


----------



## Einhander

The ESP custom craft house in Shibuya carries quite a bit of the runs and the J only builds. I just picked up the Boden Metal NT mint in yellow two weeks ago while I was walking around. No clue what the shipping costs would be if they would ship.


----------



## Masoo2

Curious to know if anyone happens to have downloaded the .strandberg* configurator while it was still up and has a working copy.

Didn't spend enough time messing around with it back in 2017 or whatever and the Balaguer/Kiesel/Mayones configurators leave me wanting to try something else.


----------



## gunshow86de

So innovative.


----------



## SCJR

gunshow86de said:


> So innovative.



April Fool's?

Edit: Gotta pop one of these on the lap while I watch Ola's new show lmfao 

Please make the Varberg again (for under 4k...)


----------



## Alberto7

I opened my phone as soon as I woke up this morning and saw the announcement. I clicked to go to the website and saw that you could configure your own and pre-order. All of the standard woods were sold out. So I built a 10 layer Kvarberg out of concrete and air freshener. My half asleep brain thought it was weird but I did not comprehend exactly what was happening. And then I hit pre-order to look at the price. The result was pretty good.

Gotta say that as much as Strandberg has disappointed, they pulled this off pretty damn well


----------



## Selkoid

Picked up a Boden standard 8, what passive pickup sets are you guys reaching for for replacements? Anything weird I need to keep in mind while finding a replacement set?


----------



## Lemonbaby

Alberto7 said:


> All of the standard woods were sold out. So I built a 10 layer Kvarberg out of concrete and air freshener.



Very McGiver move, bro.


----------



## SCJR

Selkoid said:


> Picked up a Boden standard 8, what passive pickup sets are you guys reaching for for replacements? Anything weird I need to keep in mind while finding a replacement set?



You probably have less to worry about as they don't angle the pickups on their multiscale models so anything that fits the route should drop right in.

As far as tones I can't comment, never gone past 7 strings myself.


----------



## IwantTacos

SCJR said:


> You probably have less to worry about as they don't angle the pickups on their multiscale models so anything that fits the route should drop right in.
> 
> As far as tones I can't comment, never gone past 7 strings myself.


Pickups are definitely angled on 8 strings other then the classic 8. Which is a travesty.


----------



## Alberto7

IwantTacos said:


> Pickups are definitely angled on 8 strings other then the classic 8. Which is a travesty.


I think what he meant is that they don't use slanted/multiscale pickups. (Other than the couple of models that use slanted Lundgrens) Any pickup would drop right in, sure, but then they'd be misaligned with the strings. And if you want to replace the fishmans with any other slanted pickups, then you're shit out of luck, as they won't be able to use those routes.


----------



## SCJR

Alberto7 said:


> I think what he meant is that they don't use slanted/multiscale pickups.



Yup sorry if that wasn't clear, definitely should've said slanted/multiscale.

Edit: From what I've seen Strandberg seems to be one of the only builders not using slanted pickups on multiscale guitars. Not sure what side of the debate I'm on as to the significance of that. Not educated enough either way, really.


----------



## IwantTacos

SCJR said:


> Yup sorry if that wasn't clear, definitely should've said slanted/multiscale.
> 
> Edit: From what I've seen Strandberg seems to be one of the only builders not using slanted pickups on multiscale guitars. Not sure what side of the debate I'm on as to the significance of that. Not educated enough either way, really.



they don't do it on the 7 trem because lazy. They didn't do it on the classic 7 or 8 because those designs were obviously phoned in. 

they don't do it on a lot of the jbodens because Japan is the land of the Ibanez multi scales and should not be allowed to design multi scales.

the rest of the guitars do have slanted routes and they are usually loaded with soapbar fishman moderns which are rail pickups and more then adequately cover the strings.

if you want to replace those with passives you can just get regular passives and cover them with a soapbox cover but your pole pieces will be very off or you can have bkp, elysian, or guitararmoy make you a slanted pickup that is then covered with a regular rectangle soapbox.


----------



## Thrav

Anyone play the Korean made OS8s ? I’m trying to decide between a Biden original 8 and a OS8 both the same price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thrav said:


> Anyone play the Korean made OS8s ? I’m trying to decide between a Biden original 8 and a OS8 both the same price.


they're hit or miss. I wouldn't bother with the korean ones.


----------



## Ralyks

Welp, just ordered a Boden Prog 6 NX in Earth Green. Gonna be the Eb Standard/Drop C# guitar.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Has anyone else noticed that the used market for these is getting a little less expensive? I'm honestly only gleaning from Facebook, but you can find standard Bodens for $1k on the regular now, as well as the more expensive ones like Progs and Metals for $12-1300 all the time.


----------



## SCJR

Lord Voldemort said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the used market for these is getting a little less expensive? I'm honestly only gleaning from Facebook, but you can find standard Bodens for $1k on the regular now, as well as the more expensive ones like Progs and Metals for $12-1300 all the time.



Quick look on Reverb and you're mostly not wrong. A lot of original listing prices being the usual but a ton of price cuts on them so for whatever reason people are not biting on them. There's a purple Metal 6 neck-through at $1750 dropped down from $2000. I paid $1800 shipped for my Prog 7 right before COVID. Mine is a 7 and the Prog commands slightly more money but still. 

I can't imagine people want the NX stuff that bad that the older models take that kind of a hit. Unless the updated hardware really is that much of a dealbreaker/gamechanger for people.


----------



## profwoot

I love my black nx 6 metal, to the point that I play it far more than my various nicer and more expensive guitars, so my next one will almost certainly be another Strandberg. The finishes are so bad though. The Indonesian ones are mostly very light pastel bursts over poor-quality flame veneers, and even the Japanese ones are usually a weird color, burl, or both.


----------



## Alberto7

Everyone and their mothers own a strandberg now, and I'd like to think that the used market has realized that these guitars don't merit their price tag. They are generally very good guitars, yes, but the only reason they could justify the price was because they were the only ones offering that set of specs. Couple that with crappy QC and it is very difficult to convince anyone to pay the price of a new one.
Seems that now that you can find them everywhere the msrp doesn't make sense anymore, and people can't get away with selling them without taking a bigger loss.

Too bad I won't get much out of mine if I decide to sell it. I was thinking of potentially selling my Original 8 to partially fund my custom 8 string coming in next year, depending on how I feel about the new one.


----------



## SCJR

Alberto7 said:


> Everyone and their mothers own a strandberg now, and I'd like to think that the used market has realized that these guitars don't merit their price tag.


Not to mention anyone who isn't willing to accept some of the ridiculous QC issues has most likely gone through the process of finding one worth keeping. And once they find it they never want to go through that again. Looking at you, @SCJR


----------



## Alberto7

SCJR said:


> Not to mention anyone who isn't willing to accept some of the ridiculous QC issues has most likely gone through the process of finding one worth keeping. And once they find it they never want to go through that again. Looking at you, @SCJR


I getchu there 

You see, I tested mine at a shop before I bought it, but I was so overwhelmed by the experience of playing such a different instrument in front of the shop owner (given I've only ever owned single scale superstrat 6 and 7 strings that I almost always played in my living room by myself) that I totally missed the terrible fretwork it had. Then the honeymoon period made me tolerate the fretwork for quite a while. Then I decided that I was tired of notes choking out even after a proper setup. I sent it to get a fret level and polish, and it was only after that I realized this guitar was MUCH better than I had initially thought.

However, I DEFINITELY do NOT want to have to pay another $3-400 CAD for fretwork on a brand new guitar at this price point. And I definitely don't want to go through what you went through to find one without QC issues. Unless an amazing deal pops up on one, I'm passing on strandbergs, sadly.

... I feel like I keep telling that story on this forum over and over.  I should stop behaving like an old man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Honestly it was about time the prices calmed down. Strandberg quality has been lacking for years but some rabid fanboys deluded themselves and others into thinking they were worth the price of entry. 
I've played a bunch of the newer indo ones and owned korean/US ones, and they were never worth the price ime. 
Also the 2x4 neck is a stupid gimmick.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I had a near-mint neck thru metal up for $1800 for about 4 months before I finally caved and sold it for $1400. As well a Boden RAS indo for about 2 months, sold her for $1k. Both fairly recent, the metal was just last week. I generally deal through FB to avoid fees and I'm telling you, the prices are getting to be...well, about what you'd expect of a high end Indonesian production guitar really. Never been a better time to pick up a used Boden than now. 

Now that all of the exclusivity and mystique of them is gone though I don't know that as many people are clamoring for them.


----------



## profwoot

Alberto7 said:


> Everyone and their mothers own a strandberg now, and I'd like to think that the used market has realized that these guitars don't merit their price tag. They are generally very good guitars, yes, but the only reason they could justify the price was because they were the only ones offering that set of specs. Couple that with crappy QC and it is very difficult to convince anyone to pay the price of a new one.
> Seems that now that you can find them everywhere the msrp doesn't make sense anymore, and people can't get away with selling them without taking a bigger loss.
> 
> Too bad I won't get much out of mine if I decide to sell it. I was thinking of potentially selling my Original 8 to partially fund my custom 8 string coming in next year, depending on how I feel about the new one.


No shade, as I agree that they're too expensive and lamely manufactured and I wish the company itself was a lot better, but this "people only like Strandbergs because they're designed really well and you can't get all its features from any other brand" argument that I hear occasionally doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Literally yes, that's why I love my Strandberg. Mine also happens to be free of any QC issues, but that doesn't seem entirely the norm.


----------



## Ralyks

Lord Voldemort said:


> I had a near-mint neck thru metal up for $1800 for about 4 months before I finally caved and sold it for $1400.


I literally shipped out my Masvidalien today and was thankful I only took a few hundred dollars of a hit on it. And yeah, it was around 2 months.

Personally, I’m glad the used market is going down. I still have my other 3 Strandbergs and would like to add more. May seem like a fanboy thing, but Strandbergs just work for me for whatever reason.


----------



## SCJR

KnightBrolaire said:


> Honestly it was about time the prices calmed down. Strandberg quality has been lacking for years but some rabid fanboys deluded themselves and others into thinking they were worth the price of entry.
> I've played a bunch of the newer indo ones and owned korean/US ones, and they were never worth the price ime.
> Also the 2x4 neck is a stupid gimmick.



As much issue as I have with the company I have to say that I've found the flat neck to be the most effective part of the design. After breaking my left hand in three spots and the repeated stress injury incurred from my day job I've found the Strandberg to be the only guitar I can play for long periods anymore. And I have a guitar with a round neck and small shoulders (PRS Zach Myers, a known quasi-baseball bat), a Jackson Dinky which is much flatter, and a Godin Multiac 7 which is pretty flat but with large shoulders. Every bass I've played since is too much strain to endure for more than a few minutes.

I'm probably not qualified and certainly not interested in breaking that down in terms of the physics but the layman's day-to-day result has spoken for themself. Without the Strandberg I simply can't play the way I do. I have to be grateful for that, even if it took me three of them to finally land on one that matched the QC standards expected at the price point. Initially I thought this was as much to do with the lack of a headstock as the neck shape but I've had better but ultimately the same limited experience playing my friend's Osiris.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SCJR said:


> As much issue as I have with the company I have to say that I've found the flat neck to be the most effective part of the design. After breaking my left hand in three spots and the repeated stress injury incurred from my day job I've found the Strandberg to be the only guitar I can play for long periods anymore. And I have a guitar with a round neck and small shoulders (PRS Zach Myers, a known quasi-baseball bat), a Jackson Dinky which is much flatter, and a Godin Multiac 7 which is pretty flat but with large shoulders. Every bass I've played since is too much strain to endure for more than a few minutes.
> 
> I'm probably not qualified and certainly not interested in breaking that down in terms of the physics but the layman's day-to-day result has spoken for themself. Without the Strandberg I simply can't play the way I do. I have to be grateful for that, even if it took me three of them to finally land on one that matched the QC standards expected at the price point. Initially I thought this was as much to do with the lack of a headstock as the neck shape but I've had better but ultimately the same limited experience playing my friend's Osiris.


more power to you if the design works for you. For me it does nothing. I found the endurneck to be the least comfortable neck I've ever played, especially in comparison to the IPNP neck on my USA strandy. I'm not exactly picky about neck profiles either, I have a pile of guitars with necks ranging from a quite fat, deep C shape (balaguer) to super thin flat D shapes (aristides 070 and jackson wr7).

That's fucking heinous that you went through 3 of them to get a good one. That is not something that should ever happen with a brand at this price point.


----------



## SCJR

KnightBrolaire said:


> more power to you if the design works for you. For me it does nothing. I found the endurneck to be the least comfortable neck I've ever played, especially in comparison to the IPNP neck on my USA strandy. I'm not exactly picky about neck profiles either, I have a pile of guitars with necks ranging from a quite fat, deep C shape (balaguer) to super thin flat D shapes (aristides 070 and jackson wr7).
> 
> That's fucking heinous that you went through 3 of them to get a good one. That is not something that should ever happen with a brand at this price point.



Trust me if not for the injury I would have never even bothered. I saw Chris Letchford and Tosin using them ~2013-14 or whatever it was and was always intrigued but figured I'll mess around with a headless if I encounter one. The injuries kind of forced my hand and I then began to seek one out, pun definitely intended.

My first was an OS which was a dog of dogs in terms of fretwork and overall QC (also didn't love the lace sensors) and the second was an Indo classic which had similar issues and I just didn't vibe with it. Felt way too heavy for what was intended to be a very light guitar. Landed on a '17 Korean Prog 7 and it's my #1. I think they are slightly more accessible as ERG instruments to those with smaller hands or a history of injury, of which I have both. Though I've heard that the flat design gets to be a bit too much when you get to 8 strings. Never played one myself. I can see it being much more of the "2x4 plank" feel when you're traveling that far to the edge in either direction.

Again I'm extremely thankful for it but if not for the injuries my horizons would remain as wide as they once were and all things considered the brand would have been a stay away overall.


----------



## jayarpeggios

I really love the Strandberg design, and they are probably my favorite guitars, but yeah... QC is just absolutely awful and not exactly fast or helpful support either. I think I got lucky on my first one, didn't have to send it back. 2nd one I had to send back 2 or 3 times before getting a non-lemon. And just recently bought a 3rd and it too has to be sent back. Honestly, as much as I love their instruments I think I'm done with Strandberg I don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping shit back and forth to get a good one, at these prices + indo it's kind of insane to cheap out on the QC process. Fuck, I'd pay them / someone to just look at the damn guitar before shipping it to me.


----------



## Richter

I own 4 Bodens and they're my favorite instruments ever so I guess I get the fanboi status. Apparently I got lucky with mine. Never had to send them back or whatever. Though the new direction the brand took with the NX series pisses me a little bit. They ditched some features (roasted necks, real thick tops, introduced less expensive woods) all for the sake of sustainability according to them. Oh and they raised their prices. Less features and a heavier price tag, yay!

No. Truth is you had a new investor coming to the board and you were asked to do more profits. The planet has zero to do with this.


----------



## Boy_Narf

Hello everyone,

I recently got my hands on the original butterscotch and I really liked it. Honestly have not been able to stop thinking about it for a few days now.

The version with the beautiful roasted neck was 10% off due to being "the old model". Has anyone done a shootout of the old and new/nx version of the butterscotch guitar? Do you think the hardware upgrades are worth it vs the loss of the roasted neck? As I understand the differences are the heel carve, string protectors, losing the height adjustment locking screws, slightly different feel to the tuning knobs, and a different gig bag. Am I missing anything?

He also showed me a standard NX in green and I honestly didn't notice the neck difference until he told me about it. It wasn't until after did some research that I found out about the other "upgrades". I do think the NX tuners were easier to adjust, and the old knobs are horrible, so nice to see the knurling on the new ones.

I'm also wondering about string gauges. I put D'addario 11-52 on all of my guitars. Will this set work on this guitar? I've read a few posts saying that heavy strings don't fit through the nut and to stick with 10's. Any experience in the heavier string department?

I don't currently have the scratch for the guitar until I make a bunch of sales, so I'm really wondering if I'll be making a mistake waiting a few months and ordering an NX.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jeromereuff

Hi there, 
Reading the last comments, and the huge gap between repeated QC complaints and rising prices, wondering if strandberg still is as popular as 5 years back ..
I've been curious about them for years, but never had the chance to get my hands on one to test them. And now I even can't find a model that suits my taste any longer - 6 string, HH Suhr, 5-way & tremolo. Apart from the ultra limited run DALA ...
That's got to be my disnosaur side.


----------



## SCJR

jeromereuff said:


> Hi there,
> Reading the last comments, and the huge gap between repeated QC complaints and rising prices, wondering if strandberg still is as popular as 5 years back ..
> I've been curious about them for years, but never had the chance to get my hands on one to test them. And now I even can't find a model that suits my taste any longer - 6 string, HH Suhr, 5-way & tremolo. Apart from the ultra limited run DALA ...
> That's got to be my disnosaur side.


I believe that's any Prog 6?


----------



## Alberto7

I think their popularity has only skyrocketed since 5 years ago. I've already seen them out in the wild a couple of times at local gigs in a pub and a bar here in Montreal. They're not quite one of the main brands, but I think most people that have been at the hobby for a year or more have at least heard of them and recognize the shape. And tons of popular artists and youtubers use them.

Despite that, I don't think QC issues have been addressed much. Why would you when they still sell like hot cakes.


----------



## jeromereuff

SCJR said:


> I believe that's any Prog 6?


Well... That's correct, the Prog is the last one.


----------

